# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  سيرة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم

## محمد طه شعبان

إن الحمد لله نحمده، ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا، من يهد الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدًا عبده ورسوله. *أما بعد:*
فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله، وخير الهدي هدي محمد r، وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار. في ظل هذه الغربة التي نعيشها، وفي ظل حالة الضعف هذه التي سيطرت علىٰ المسلمين، والتي تكالب فيها أعداء الإسلام على الإسلام والمسلمين كما تكالب الأكلة علىٰ قصعتها، وأصبح الإسلام يُضرب من كل مكان حتىٰ ممن هم من بني جلدتنا ويتكلمون بكلامنا ممن اختلطوا بالغرب وأشربوا منهم، فأصبحوا سهامًا مُصوَّبة للطعن في دين الله عز وجل ، وأصبح الرويبضة يتكلم في أمر العامة، وما ذلك إلا لأنهم قُدّموا في الوقت الذي أخّر فيه العلماء العاملون الربانيون، فلا يُسمع منهم ولا يُؤبه لهم.
ثم إنه لا سبيل للخروج مما نحن فيه إلا باتباع الأوائل، فإنه لن يصلح آخر هذه الأمة إلىٰ ما أصلح أولها. ولن يتأتى ذلك الاتباع إلا بالعلم والتعلم، وبذل الغالي والنفيس في سبيل ذلك. واعلم أخي – حفظك الله- أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبرنا أن الله عز وجل لن ينزع العلم انتزاعًا ينتزعه من صدور العلماء، إنما ينتزعه – في آخر الزمان- بقبض العلماء، حتىٰ إذا لم يجد الناس عالمًا اتخذوا رءوسًا جهالًا فسؤلوا، فأفتوا بغير علم فضلوا وأضلوا وهذا ما نراه الآن يحدث بين أيدينا، فإن العالم من علمائنا يموت ولا نرىٰ من يسد فراغه، إلا بقايا من أهل العلم تركهم الله سبحانه وتعالى لنا نستنير بنورهم ونهتدي بهداهم، وهؤلاء وإن كانوا قلة، إلا أن بركتهم غزيرة والحمد لله.
فعليك – أخي الكريم- أن تبادر وتسارع في طلب العلم وأخذه عن العلماء، ولا تكْسل. ولما كان طالب العلم في حاجة إلىٰ دراسة سيرة الحبيب المصطفىٰ صلى الله عليه وسلم دراسة منهجية دقيقة؛ كي يتأسىٰ به صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويستمد من خلقه وأدبه صلى الله عليه وسلم ورحمته بالعباد، وحلمه حتىٰ مع غير المسلم.فهذه سلسلة في سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم، أقدمها للقراء الأعزاء في حلقات متوالية انشاء الله تعالى.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد،، فهذه الحلقة الثانية من سيرة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم.    فنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أبو القاسم محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معدٍّ بن عدنان.

 فأبو القاسم كنيته صلى الله عليه وسلم.
روىٰ الحاكم في «مستدركه» أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «أنا أبو القاسم، الله يعطي وأنا أقسم».
والقاسم أكبر أبنائه – وقيل غير ذلك-.
قال ابن القيم:
"مات طفلا، وقيل: عاش إلىٰ أن ركب الدابة وسار علىٰ النجيبة."ا ه. والنجيبة هي القشرة الأرضية. 
 ومحمد:  اسمه صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
ومن أسمائه أيضًا: أحمد:
قال تعالىٰ حاكيًا عن عيسىٰ بن مريم: {ومبشرا برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد} [الصف: 6].
وكذلك من أسمائه:
الماحي، والحاشر، والعاقب.
عن جُبَيْرِ بن مُطْعِمٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «أَنَا مُحَمَّدٌ، وَأنا أَحْمَدُ، وَأَنَا الْمَاحِي الَّذِي يَمْحُو الله بِي الْكُفْرَ، وَأَنَا الْحَاشِرُ الَّذِي يُحْشَرُ النَّاسُ عَلَىٰ عقبىٰ، وَأَنَا الْعَاقِبُ».
ومن أسمائه أيضًا صلى الله عليه وسلم:
المقفي، ونبي التوبة، ونبي الرحمة، ونبي الملحمة.
عَنْ أبي مُوسَىٰ الْأَشْعَرِيِّ قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يُسَمِّي لَنَا نَفْسَهُ أَسْمَاءً فَقَالَ: «أَنَا مُحَمَّدٌ، وَأَحْمَدُ، وَالْمُقَفِّي، وَالْحَاشِرُ، وَنَبِيُّ التَّوْبَةِ، وَنَبِيُّ الرَّحْمَةِ».
ومن أسمائه: المتوكل. 
عَنْ عبد الله بن عَمْرِو بن الْعَاصِ { أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ الَّتِي فِي الْقُرْآنِ: {يا أيها النبي انا أرسلناك شاهدا ومبشرا ونذيرا} [الأحزاب: 45]. قَالَ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ: يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ شَاهِدًا وَمُبَشِّرًا وَحِرْزًا لِلْأُمِّيِّينَ  ، أَنْتَ عبدي وَرَسُولِي سَمَّيْتُكَ الْمُتَوَكِّلَ، لَيْسَ بِفَظٍّ وَلَا غَلِيظٍ، وَلَا سَخَّابٍ بِالْأَسْوَاقِ، وَلَا يَدْفَعُ السَّيِّئَةَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ، وَلَكِنْ يَعْفُو وَيَصْفَحُ، وَلَنْ يَقْبِضَهُ الله حَتَّىٰ يُقِيمَ بِهِ الْمِلَّةَ الْعَوْجَاءَ بِأَنْ يَقُولُوا: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله، فَيَفْتَحَ بِهَا أَعْيُنًا عُمْيًا، وَآذَانًا صُمًّا، وَقُلُوبًا غُلْفًا.
قال ابن القيم:
"وكلها نعوت ليست أعلاما محضة لمجرد التعريف بل أسماء مشتقة من صفات قائمة به توجب له المدح والكمال".
هذا وقد ذُكر للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أسماء كثيرة حتىٰ أوصلها بعضهم إلىٰ ألف اسم، أعرضنا عنها لضعف أدلتها وعدم ثبوتها.
ونسبه صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ عدنان هو المتفق عليه.
 قال ابن القيم بعد ذكر نسبه صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ عدنان:
"إلىٰ ههنا معلوم الصحة متفق عليه بين النسابين، ولا خلاف فيه البتة".اهـ.
ووقع الخلاف فيما بين عدنان إلىٰ إسماعيل، ثم فيما بين إسماعيل إلىٰ آدم – عليهما السلام.
قال ابن القيم:
وما فوق عدنان مختلف فيه.اهـ.
وقال ابن سعد:
"الأمر عندنا الإمساك عما وراء عدنان إلىٰ إسماعيل."اهـ.
وقال البغوي في «شرح السنة»: 
ولا يصح حفظ النسب فوق عدنان.اهـ.
فالذي عليه أهل التحقيق أن ما فوق عدنان ضعيف لا يثبت، والثابت فقط أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم من نسل إسماعيل عليه السلام لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إِنَّ الله اصْطَفَىٰ كِنَانَةَ مِنْ وَلَدِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، وَاصْطَفَىٰ قُرَيْشًا مِنْ كِنَانَةَ، وَاصْطَفَىٰ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ بني هَاشِمٍ، وَاصْطَفَانِي مِنْ بني هَاشِمٍ». 
فضعف ما بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ إسماعيل عليه السلام لا يعني ضعف نسبه إليه، بل هو صحيح ثابت كما دل عليه الحديث.
فضل نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
عن واثلة بن الْأَسْقَعِ رضي الله عنه قال: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: «إِنَّ الله اصْطَفَىٰ كِنَانَةَ مِنْ وَلَدِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، وَاصْطَفَىٰ قُرَيْشًا مِنْ كِنَانَةَ، وَاصْطَفَىٰ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ بني هَاشِمٍ، وَاصْطَفَانِي مِنْ بني هَاشِمٍ».
وقد أقر أبو سفيان وهو لم يزل علىٰ الكفر بفضل نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حينما سأله هرقل عن نسبه صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: هو فينا ذو نسب.
وقد ولد صلى الله عليه وسلم يتيمًا يوم الاثنين لاثنتي عشرة ليلة خلت من شهر ربيع الأول من عام الفيل.
 فقد توفي أبوه وهو حمل صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو الراجح.
قال ابن القيم:
"واختُلِف في وفاة أبيه عبد الله، هل توفي ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حمل، أو تُوفي بعد ولادته؟ علىٰ قولين: أصحهما: أنه توفي ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حَمْلٌ".
وقال ابن سعد بعدما ذكر أقوالًا كثيرة في تاريخ وفاة عبد الله:
"والأول أثبت أنه توفي ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حمل."اهـ.
وقيل توفي عبد الله وهو في الخامسة والعشرين من عمره.
وروي الإمام مسلم عَنْ أبي قَتَادَةَ أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سُئِلَ عَنْ صَوْمِ يَوْمِ الِاثْنَيْنِ قَالَ: «ذَلكَ يَوْمٌ وُلِدْتُ فِيهِ، وَيَوْمٌ بُعِثْتُ أَوْ أُنْزِلَ عَلَيَّ فِيهِ».
قال الشيخ الألباني:
"وأما تاريخ يوم الولادة، فقد ذُكر فيه وفي شهره أقوال ذكرها ابن كثير في الأصل، وكلها معلقة بدون أسانيد يمكن النظر فيها ووزنها بميزان علم مصطلح الحديث؛ إلا قول من قال: إنه في الثامن من ربيع الأول فإنه رواه مالك وغيره بالسند الصحيح عن محمد بن جبير بن مطعم، وهو تابعي جليل، ولعله لذلك صحح هذا القول أصحاب التاريخ واعتمدوه، وقطع به الحافظ الكبير محمد ابن موسىٰ الخوارزمي، ورجحه أبو الخطاب ابن دحية والجمهور علىٰ أنه في الثاني عشر منه. والله أعلم".اهـ.
وروىٰ الحاكم في «مستدركه» عن ابن عباس، رضي الله عنهما قال: (ولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في عام الفيل).
وسمي بعام الفيل لوقوع حادثة الفيل المشهورة فيه، والتي قاد فيها أبرهة الأشرم ابن الصباح الحبشي، نائب النجاشي علىٰ اليمن، بفيله العظيم جيشه العرمرم لهدم الكعبة المشرفة بيت الله الحرام. ولكن هيهات هيهات، فما قوة أبرهة بفيله العظيم وجيشه العرمرم الكبير بجوار قوة العلي القدير، إلا كقشة ضعيفة تتقاذفها أمواج عظيمة، بل هي أضعف.
فالله تعالىٰ هو الذي خلقهم وهو الذي أعطاهم هذه القوة فهم لا يعجزونه. فما أن وصل أبرهة إلىٰ وادي محسِّر بين مزدلفة ومني حتىٰ برك الفيل وعجز عن الحركة إلا لوجهة أخرىٰ غير وجهة الكعبة، وهنالك أرسل عليهم رب البيت طيرًا أبابيل ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل فجعلهم كعصف مأكول.
وحكىٰ الله تعالىٰ ما نزل بهم من عذاب في كتابه العزيز فقال تعالى:{ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بأصحاب الفيل ألم يجعل كيدهم في تضليل وأرسل عليهم طيرا أبابيل ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل فجعلهم كعصف مأكول}الفيل: 1- 5.         وقال نُفيل بن حبيب حين نزل بهم العذاب:  أيـن المفر والإلـه الطالـب                                             
        والأشـرم المغلوب غير الغالب

وقد ذكر القصة كاملة الإمام الطبري في تفسير سورة الفيل.                      وصل اللهم على محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد،، فهذه هي الحلقة الثالثة من سيرة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم. وكان آخر ما تكلمنا عنه في الحلقة الماضية:ذكر مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم.                                       يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: «أنا دَعْوَةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَبُشْرَىٰ عِيسَىٰ، رَأَتْ أُمِّي حين حملت بي كأن نُورًا خرج منها أَضَاءَتْ له قُصُورُ بُصرىٰ من أرض الشَّامِ».
فقوله: أنا دعوة إبراهيم:
حيث دعا إبراهيم عليه السلام ربه بأن يبعث في العرب رسولًا منهم فقال:{ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولا منهم يتلوا عليهم آياتك ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم انك أنت العزيز الحكيم}  [البقرة: 129].
وقوله: وبشرىٰ عيسىٰ:
وبشر به عيسىٰ بن مريم عليه السلام فقال: {ومبشرا برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد} [الصف: 6].
وقوله: رأت أمي حين حملت بي كأن نورًا خرج منها أضاءت له قصور بُصرىٰ من أرض الشام:
هذا لفظ الحاكم، وابن إسحاق، أما لفظ ابن سعد ففيه: رأت أمي كأنه خرج منها نورٌ أضاءت منه قصور الشام. ولذلك اختُلِف في وقت خروج هذا النور، أكان عند الحمل أم عند الولادة؟.
وفسر ابن رجب الحنبلي هذا النور بأنه إشارة إلىٰ ما يجيء به من النور الذي اهتدىٰ به أهل الأرض، وزال به ظلمة الشرك منها، كما قال تعالىٰ: {قد جاءكم من الله نور وكتاب مبين يهدي به الله من اتبع رضوانه سبل السلام ويخرجهم من الظلمات الى النور باذنه ويهديهم الى صراط مستقيم} [المائدة: 15- 16].اهـ.
وقال ابن كثير رحمه الله:
"وتخصيص الشام بظهور نوره إشارة إلىٰ استقرار دينه ونبوته ببلاد الشام، ولهذا تكون الشام في آخر الزمان معقلًا للإسلام وأهله، وبها ينزل عيسىٰ بن مريم إذا نزل بدمشق بالمنارة الشرقية البيضاء منها، ولهذا جاء في الصحيحين: «لَا تَزَالُ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أُمَّتِي ظَاهِرِينَ عَلَىٰ الْحَقِّ لَا يَضُرُّهُمْ مَنْ خَذَلَهُمْ ولا من خالفهم حَتَّىٰ يَأْتِيَ أَمْرُ الله وَهُمْ كَذَلِكَ» وفي «صحيح البخاري»: (وهم بالشام)".اهـ.
ومما وقع في يوم مولده أيضًا ما رواه ابن إسحاق عن حسان بن ثابت قال: والله إني لغلام يفعة ابن سبع سنين أو ثمان، أعقل كل ما سمعت، إذ سمعت يهوديًا يصرخ بأعلىٰ صوته علىٰ أطمة( أي: مكان عال ) يثرب: يا معشر يهود حتىٰ إذا اجتمعوا إليه قالوا له: ويلك ما بك؟! قال: طلع الليلة نجم أحمد الذي ولد به.
هذا ما صح من الآيات التي حدثت يوم ولادته صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا يصح بعد ذلك شيء.
قال الألباني رحمه الله:
"ذكر ارتجاس الإيوان، وسقوط الشرفات، وخمود النيران، ورؤيا الموبذان، وغير ذلك من الدلالات ليس فيه شيء".
وقد أرضعته صلى الله عليه وسلم: حليمة بنت أبي ذؤيب السعدية،وظهر بوجوده عندها من البركات ما ظهر.                                                                                                       وقد ثبت رضاع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منها بأحاديث صحيحة منها:
ما أخرجه الحاكم في «مستدركه» عن عتبة بن عبد السلمي: أن رجلًا سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: كيف كان شأنك يا رسول الله؟ قال: «كَانَتْ حَاضِنَتِي مِنْ بني سَعْدِ بن بَكْرٍ ... الحديث» وبنو سعد بن بكر هم قوم حليمة السعدية.
وحديث عبد الله بن جعفر الذي يرويه عن حليمة السعدية والتي تحكي فيه ما ظهر من بركاته صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث قالت: خرجت مع زوجي وابن لي صغير في نسوة من بني سعد بن بكر، نلتمس الرضعاء. قال: وذلك في سنة شهبًا( أي: مجدبة، ليس فيها خضرة ولا ماء). لم تُبصر لنا شيئًا، قالت: فخرجت علىٰ أتان لي قمراء( أي: بيضاء) ومعنا شارف( وهي الناقة المسنة ) لنا، والله ما تبضُّ( بض الماء: أى: سال قليلا قليلا ) بقطرة، وما ننام ليلنا أجمع من صبينا الذي معنا، من بكائه من الجوع، ما في ثديي ما يغنيه، وما في شارفنا ما يغذيه، ولكن كنا نرجوا الغيث والفرج، فخرجت علىٰ أتاني تلك، فلقد أذمَّت(أذمت:أي: أبطأت وحبست) بالركب حتىٰ شق ذلك عليهم، ضعفًا وعجفًا، حتىٰ قدمنا مكة نلتمس الرضعاء، فما منا امرأة إلا وقد عُرض عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتأباه، إذا قيل لها: إنه يتيم، وذلك أنا كنا نرجوا المعروف من أبي الصبي، فكنا نقول: يتيم، وما عسىٰ أن تصنع أمه وجده، فكنا نكرهه لذلك، فما بقيت امرأة قدمت معي إلا أخذت رضيعًا غيري، فلما أجمعنا الانطلاق قلت لصاحبي: والله إني لأكره أن أرجع من بين صواحبي ولم آخذ رضيعًا، والله لأذهبن إلىٰ ذلك اليتيم فلآخذنه، قال: لا عليك أن تفعلي، عسىٰ الله أن يجعل لنا فيه بركة. قالت: فذهبت إليه وأخذته، وما حملني علىٰ أخذه إلا أني لم أجد غيره، قالت: فلما أخذته رجعت به إلىٰ رحلي، فلما وضعته في حجري أقبل عليه ثدياي بما شاء من لبن، فشرب حتىٰ روي، وشرب معه أخوه حتىٰ روي، ثم ناما، وما كنا ننام معه قبل ذلك، وقام زوجي إلىٰ شارفنا تلك، فإذا هي حافل(أي:ممتلئة باللبن) فحلب منها فشرب وشربت معه حتىٰ انتهينا ريًا وشبعًا، فبتنا بخير ليلة، قالت: يقول صاحبي حين أصبحنا: تعلمي والله يا حليمة، لقد أخذت نسمة مباركة، قالت: فقلت: والله إني لأرجو ذلك. قالت: ثم خرجنا وركبت أنا أتاني، وحملته عليها معي، فوالله لقطعت بالركب ما لا يقدر عليه شيء من حمرهم، حتىٰ إن صواحبي ليقلن لي: يا ابنة أبي ذؤيب، ويحك! اربعي( أي: أرفقي ) علينا، أليست هذه أتانك التي كنت خرجت عليها؟ فأقول لهن: بلىٰ والله، إنها لهي هي، فيقلن: والله إن لها شأنًا، قالت: ثم قدمنا منازلنا من بلاد بني سعد، وما أعلم أرضًا من أرض الله أجدب منها، فكانت غنمي تروح عليَّ حين قدمنا به معنا شباعًا لُبَّنًا( لبنا: أي: ممتلئة باللبن ) فنحلب ونشرب، وما يحلب إنسان قطرة لبن، ولا يجدها في ضرع، حتىٰ كان الحاضرون من قومنا يقولون لرعيانهم: ويلكم، اسرحوا حيث يسرح راعي بنت أبي ذؤيب، فتروح أغنامهم جياعًا ما تبضُّ بقطرة لبن، وتروح غنمي شباعًا لبنا. فلم نزل نتعرف من الله الزيادة والخير حتىٰ مضت سنتان وفصلته، وكان يشب شبابًا لا يشبه الغلمان، فلم يبلغ سنتيه حتىٰ كان غلامًا جفرًا( أي: قويا شديدا ).
قالت: فقدمنا به علىٰ أمه ونحن أحرص علىٰ مكثه فينا، لما كنا نرىٰ من بركته، فكلمنا أمه، وقلت لها: لو تركت ابنك عندي حتىٰ يغلظ، فإني أخشىٰ عليه وباء مكة، قالت: فلم نزل بها حتىٰ ردته معنا.
واخُتلف في صحة هذا الحديث بين المحدثين، فمن مصحح له ومضعف، كابن عساكر حيث قال: هذا حديث غريب جدًا وفيه ألفاظ ركيكة لا تشبه الصواب، وكذلك أعرض عنه الألباني في «صحيح السيرة» فلم يذكره، أما الذهبي فقال: هذا حديث جيد الإسناد.
وقد أرضعته صلى الله عليه وسلم أيضًا  ثويبة مولاة أبي لهب وكان ذلك قبل ذهابه إلىٰ السعدية.
روي الإمام البخاري: أَنَّ أُمَّ حَبِيبَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ: يَا رَسُولَ الله أَنْكِحْ أُخْتِي بنتَ أبي سُفْيَانَ، فَقَالَ: «أَوَ تُحِبِّينَ ذَلِكَ؟»، فَقُلْتُ: نَعَمْ، لَسْتُ لَكَ بِمُخْلِيَةٍ وَأَحَبُّ مَنْ يشَارِكُنِي فِي خَيْرٍ أُخْتِي قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إِنَّ ذلك لَا يحل لِي»، فَقُلْتُ: فإِنَّا نَحَدَّثُ أَنَّكَ تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَنْكِحَ بنتَ أبي سَلَمَةَ. قَالَ: «بِنْتُ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ؟»، فَقُلْتُ: نَعَمْ. فَقَالَ: «وَاللَّهِ لَوْلَا أَنَّهَا لم تكن رَبِيبَتِي فِي حَجْرِي مَا حَلَّتْ لِي، إِنَّهَا لَابْنَة أَخِي مِنْ الرَّضَاعَةِ، أَرْضَعَتْنِي وَأَبَا سَلَمَةَ ثُوَيْبَةُ، فَلَا تَعْرِضْنَ عَلَيَّ بناتِكُنَّ وَلَا أَخَوَاتِكُنَّ».
قَالَ عُرْوَةُ: وثُوَيْبَةُ مَوْلَاةٌ لِأبي لَهَبٍ كَانَ أبو لَهَبٍ أَعْتَقَهَا فَأَرْضَعَتْ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَلَمَّا مَاتَ أبو لَهَبٍ أُرِيَهُ بَعْضُ أَهْلِهِ بِشَرِّ حِيبَةٍ، قَالَ لَهُ: مَاذَا لَقِيتَ؟ قَالَ أبو لَهَبٍ: لَمْ أَلْقَ بَعْدَكُمْ غَيْرَ أَنِّي سُقِيتُ فِي هَذِهِ بِعَتَاقَتِي ثُوَيْبَةَ .
 ولما بلغ صلى الله عليه وسلم أربع سنوات أتاه ملكان فشقا صدره وغسلا قلبه ثم أعاداه.
روىٰ الإمام مسلم في «صحيحه»: أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَتَاهُ جِبْرِيلُ وَهُوَ يَلْعَبُ مَعَ الْغِلْمَانِ، فَأَخَذَهُ فَصَرَعَهُ، فشَقَّ عَنْ قَلْبِهِ فَاسْتَخْرَجَ الْقَلْبَ، فَاسْتَخْرَجَ مِنْهُ عَلَقَةً، فَقَالَ: هَذِهِ حَظُّ الشَّيْطَانِ مِنْكَ، ثم غَسَلَهُ فِي طَسْتٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ بمَاءِ زَمْزَمَ ثُمَّ لَأَمَهُ، ثُمَّ أَعَادَهُ فِي مَكَانِهِ، قَالَ وَجَاءَ الْغِلْمَانُ يَسْعَوْنَ إِلَىٰ أُمِّهِ – يَعْنِي: ظِئْرَهُ- فَقَالُوا: إِنَّ مُحَمَّدًا قَدْ قُتِلَ، فَاسْتَقْبَلُوه  ُ وَهُوَ مُنْتَقِعُ اللَّوْنِ. قَالَ أَنَسٌ: وَكُنْتُ أَرَىٰ أَثَرَ الْمِخْيَطِ فِي صَدْرِهِ.
قال ابن سعد:
وكان عمره حينها أربع سنوات.
وروىٰ الحاكم في «مستدركه»: عَنْ عُتْبَةَ بن عبد السُّلَمِيِّ أَنَّ رَجُلًا سَأَلَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: كَيْفَ كَانَ أَوَّلُ شَأْنِكَ يَا رَسُولَ الله؟ قَالَ: «كَانَتْ حَاضِنَتِي مِنْ بني سَعْدِ بن بَكْرٍ، فَانْطَلَقْتُ أَنَا وَابْنٌ لَهَا فِي بَهْمٍ لَنَا وَلَمْ نَأْخُذْ مَعَنَا زَادًا، فَقُلْتُ: يَا أَخِي اذْهَبْ فَأْتِنَا زادًا مِنْ عِنْدِ أُمِّنَا، فَانْطَلَقَ أَخِي وكنت عِنْدَ الْبَهْمِ، فَأَقْبَلَ طَيْرَانِ أَبْيَضَانِ كَأَنَّهُمَا نَسْرَانِ، فَقَالَ أَحَدُهُمَا لِصَاحِبِهِ: أَهُوَ هُوَ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، فَأَقْبَلَا يَبْتَدِرَانِي، فَأَخَذَانِي فَبَطَحَانِي للْقَفَا فَشَقَّا بَطْنِي، ثُمَّ اسْتَخْرَجَا قَلْبِي فَشَقَّاهُ، فَأَخْرَجَا مِنْهُ عَلَقَتَيْنِ سَوْدَاوَيْنِ، فَقَالَ أَحَدُهُمَا لِصَاحِبِهِ: حِصْهُ – يعني: خطه- وَاخَتَتمَ عَلَيْهِ بِخَاتَمِ النُّبُوَّةِ، فَقَالَ أَحَدُهُمَا لِصَاحِبِهِ: اجْعَلْهُ فِي كِفَّةٍ وَاجْعَلْ أَلْفًا مِنْ أُمَّتِهِ فِي كِفَّةٍ، فَإِذَا أَنَا أَنْظُرُ إِلَىٰ الْأَلْفِ فَوْقِي أُشْفِقُ أَنْ يَخِرَّ عَلَيَّ، فَقَالَا: لَوْ أَنَّ أُمَّتَهُ وُزِنَتْ بِهِ لَمَالَ بِهِمْ، ثُمَّ انْطَلَقَا وَتَرَكَانِي، وَفَرِقْتُ فَرَقًا شَدِيدًا، ثُمَّ انْطَلَقْتُ إِلَىٰ أُمِّي فَأَخْبَرْتُهَا بِالَّذِي لَقِيتُهُ فَأَشْفَقَتْ أَنْ يَكُونَ التبس بِي، فقَالَتْ: أُعِيذُكَ بِاللَّهِ، فَرَحَلَتْ بَعِيرًا لَهَا فَجَعَلَتْنِي عَلَىٰ الرَّحْلِ وَرَكِبَتْ خَلْفِي حَتَّىٰ بَلَغْنَا أُمِّي، فَقَالَتْ: أَوَأَدَّيْتُ أَمَانَتِي وَذِمَّتِي، وَحَدَّثَتْهَا بِالَّذِي لَقِيتُ، فَلَمْ يَرُعْهَا ذَلِكَ، فَقَالَتْ: إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ خَرَجَ مِنِّي نُورًا أَضَاءَتْ مِنْهُ قُصُورُ الشَّامِ».
ولما بلغ صلى الله عليه وسلم ست سنوات ماتت أمه بالأبواء بين مكة والمدينة فكفله جده عبد المطلب.
قال ابن إسحاق:
"توفيت آمنة ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ابن ست سنين بالأبواء، بين مكة والمدينة: كانت قد قدمت به علىٰ أخواله من بني عدي بن النجار، تُزيره إياهم، فماتت وهي راجعة به إلىٰ مكة".
قال ابن القيم:"ولا خلاف أن أمه ماتت بين مكة والمدينة بالأبواء منصرفها من المدينة من زيارة أخواله، ولم يستكمل إذ ذاك سبع سنين".فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع جده عبد المطلب بن هاشم، وكان يوضع لعبد المطلب فراش في ظل الكعبة، فكان بنوه يجلسون حول فراشه ذلك حتىٰ يخرج إليه، لا يجلس عليه أحد من بنيه إجلالًا له. قال: فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأتي وهو غلام جفر، حتىٰ يجلس عليه، فيأخذه أعمامه ليؤخروه عنه، فيقول عبد المطلب، إذا رأي ذلك منهم: دعوا ابني، فوالله إن له لشأنًا؛ ثم يجلسه معه علىٰ الفراش، ويمسح ظهره بيده ويسره ما يراه يصنع.               وصل اللهم على محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

رائع جداً جزاكم الله خيراً ...

وأقترح أن تكون الدروس في ملفٍ واحد لتسهل علينا المتابعة ... بوركتم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد،، فهذه هي الحلقة الرابعة من سيرة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فلما بلغ صلى الله عليه وسلم  ثماني سنين هلك عبد المطلب بن هاشم، وذلك بعد عام الفيل بثماني سنين.
فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  بعد عبد المطلب مع عمه أبي طالب، وكان عبد المطلب – فيما يزعمون- يوصي به عمه أبا طالب، وذلك لأن عبد الله أبا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وأبا طالب أخوان لأب وأم، أمهما فاطمة بنت عمرو بن عائز بن عبد بن عمران بن مخزوم.
ولما بلغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الثانية عشرة خرج به عمه أبو طالب إلىٰ الشام، فلما بلغوا بصرىٰ رآه بحيراء الراهب، فتحقق فيه صفات النبوة فأمر عمه برده، فرجع به.
عن أبي موسىٰ الأشعري رضي الله عنه قَالَ: خَرَجَ أبو طَالِبٍ إِلَىٰ الشَّامِ وَخَرَجَ مَعَهُ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي أَشْيَاخٍ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ، فَلَمَّا أَشْرَفُوا عَلَىٰ الرَّاهِبِ، وَكَانُوا قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ يَمُرُّونَ بِهِ فَلَا يَخْرُجُ إِلَيْهِمْ، وَلَا يَلْتَفِتُ. قَالَ: فَهُمْ يَحُلُّونَ رِحَالَهُمْ، فَجَعَلَ يَتَخَلَّلُهُمْ الرَّاهِبُ حَتَّىٰ جَاءَ فَأَخَذَ بِيَدِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقَالَ: هَذَا سَيِّدُ الْعَالَمِينَ، هَذَا رَسُولُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ، يَبْعَثُهُ الله رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ، فَقَالَ لَهُ أَشْيَاخٌ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ: مَا عِلْمُكَ، فَقَالَ: إِنَّكُمْ حِينَ أَشْرَفْتُمْ مِنْ الْعَقَبَةِ لَمْ يَبْقَ شَجَرٌ وَلَا حَجَرٌ إِلَّا خَرَّ سَاجِدًا وَلَا يَسْجُدَانِ إِلَّا لِنَبِيٍّ، وَإِنِّي أَعْرِفُهُ بِخَاتَمِ النُّبُوَّةِ أَسْفَلَ مِنْ غُضْرُوفِ كَتِفِهِ مِثْلَ التُّفَّاحَةِ، ثُمَّ رَجَعَ فَصَنَعَ لَهُمْ طَعَامًا، فَلَمَّا أَتَاهُمْ بِهِ وَكَانَ هُوَ فِي رِعْيَةِ الْإِبِلِ، قَالَ: أَرْسِلُوا إِلَيْهِ، فَأَقْبَلَ وَعَلَيْهِ غَمَامَةٌ تُظِلُّهُ، فَلَمَّا دَنَا مِنْ الْقَوْمِ وَجَدَهُمْ قَدْ سَبَقُوهُ إِلَىٰ فَيْءِ الشَّجَرَةِ، فَلَمَّا جَلَسَ مَالَ فَيْءُ الشَّجَرَةِ عَلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: انْظُرُوا إِلَىٰ فَيْءِ الشَّجَرَةِ مَالَ عَلَيْهِ، قَالَ: فَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ قَائِمٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَهُوَ يُنَاشِدُهُمْ أَنْ لَا يَذْهَبُوا بِهِ إِلَىٰ الرُّومِ، فَإِنَّ الرُّومَ إِذَا رَأَوْهُ عَرَفُوهُ بِالصِّفَةِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ  ، فَالْتَفَتَ فَإِذَا بِسَبْعَةٍ قَدْ أَقْبَلُوا مِنْ الرُّومِ فَاسْتَقْبَلَهُ  مْ، فَقَالَ: مَا جَاءَ بِكُمْ؟ قَالُوا: جِئْنَا إِنَّ هَذَا النَّبِيَّ خَارِجٌ فِي هَذَا الشَّهْرِ، لَمْ يَبْقَ طَرِيقٌ إِلَّا بُعِثَ إِلَيْهِ بِأُنَاسٍ، وَإِنَّا قَدْ أُخْبِرْنَا خَبَرَهُ بُعِثْنَا إِلَىٰ طَرِيقِكَ هَذَا، فَقَالَ: هَلْ خَلْفَكُمْ أَحَدٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْكُمْ؟ قَالُوا: إِنَّمَا أُخْبِرْنَا خَبَرَهُ بِطَرِيقِكَ هَذَا. قَالَ: أَفَرَأَيْتُمْ أَمْرًا أَرَادَ الله أَنْ يَقْضِيَهُ هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ مِنْ النَّاسِ رَدَّهُ؟ قَالُوا: لَا، قَالَ: فَبَايَعُوهُ وَأَقَامُوا مَعَهُ، قَالَ: أَنْشُدُكُمْ بِاللَّهِ أَيُّكُمْ وَلِيُّهُ؟ قَالُوا: أبو طَالِبٍ، فَلَمْ يَزَلْ يُنَاشِدُهُ حَتَّىٰ رَدَّهُ أبو طَالِبٍ وَبَعَثَ مَعَهُ أبو بَكْرٍ بِلَالًا، وَزَوَّدَهُ الرَّاهِبُ مِنْ الْكَعْكِ وَالزَّيْتِ.
قال الذهبي رحمه الله:
تفرد به قُراد، واسمه عبد الرحمن بن غزوان، ثقة، احتج به البخاري، والنسائي، ورواه الناس عن قراد، وحسنه الترمذي، ثم قال: وهو حديث منكر جدًا، وأين كان أبو بكر؟ كان ابن عشر سنين، فإنه أصغر من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  بسنتين ونصف، وأين كان بلال في هذا الوقت؟ فإن أبا بكر لم يشتره إلا بعد المبعث، ولم يكن ولد بعد، وأيضًا فإذا كان عليه غمامة تظله كيف يتصور أن يميل فيء الشجرة؟ لأن ظل الغمامة يعدم فيء الشجرة التي نزل تحتها، ولم نر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  ذكَّر أبا طالب قط بقول الراهب، ولا تذاكرته قريش، ولا حكته أولئك الأشياخ مع توافر همهم ودواعيهم علىٰ حكاية مثل ذلك، فلو وقع لاشتهر بينهم أيما اشتهار، وبقي عنده صلى الله عليه وسلم حسٌ من النبوة، ولما أنكر مجيء الوحي إليه أولًا بغار حراء وأتىٰ خديجة خائفًا علىٰ عقله، ولما ذهب إلىٰ شواهق الجبال ليرمي نفسه وأيضًا فلو أثر هذا الخوف في أبي طالب ورده كيف كانت تطيب نفسه أن يمكنه من السفر إلىٰ الشام تاجرًا لخديجة؟
وفي الحديث ألفاظ منكرة تشبه ألفاظ الطرقية، مع أن ابن عائز قد روىٰ معناه في مغازيه دون قوله. وبعث معه أبو بكر بلالًا... إلىٰ آخره. فقال حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم أخبرني أبو داود سليمان بن موسىٰ فذكره بمعناه.اهـ.
وقد أنكر أيضًا ذكر بلال فيها ابن سيد الناس، وابن القيم.
قال الألباني رحمه الله:
"وإعلال الحديث بأن فيه ذكر أبي بكر وبلال، وكان عمر أبي بكر إذ ذاك تسع سنين أو عشر، إنما هي دعوىٰ مبنية علىٰ أن عمره صلى الله عليه وسلم يومئذ ثنتا عشرة سنة، وهذا غير محفوظ، فإنه إنما ذكره مقيدًا بهذا الواقدي كما قال المؤلف والواقدي متروك متهم، فمن الممكن أن تكون القصة وقعت بعد ذلك بسنين، فلا يجوز إعلالها بمثل قول الواقدي المنكر".
وذكر ابن عساكر أن بحيري كان يسكن قرية يقال لها (الكَفْر) بينها وبين بصرىٰ ستة أميال، وهي التي يقال لها (دير بحيرى) قال: ويقال إنه كان يسكن قرية يقال لها: منفعة بالبلقاء وراء زيرا. والله أعلم.
ولما بلغ صلى الله عليه وسلم الخامسة عشرة كانت حرب الفجار بين قريش وهوازن.
وقد وقعت حرب الفجار بين كنانة ومعهم قريش وبين هوازن.
ولم يأت خبر مسند صحيح باشتراك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الحرب إلا ما ذكره ابن هشام في سيرته بدون إسناد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «كنت أنبل علىٰ أعمامي» وهو خبر لا يصح إذ ليس له إسناد.
واختُلف في عمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقت نشوب هذه الحرب. 
فقال ابن هشام:
كان عمره صلى الله عليه وسلم أربع عشرة سنة، أو خمس عشرة سنة. 
وقال ابن إسحاق:
كان ابن عشرين سنة. وقيل عشر سنين وذلك لما ذُكر بأن بين الفجار وبين بنيان الكعبة خمس عشرة سنة وبين بناء الكعبة والمبعث خمس عشرة سنة كذلك فيكون عمره  صلى الله عليه وسلم حينها عشر سنين.
سبب الحرب:
قال ابن هشام رحمه الله:
وكان الذي هاجها أن عروة الرحال بن عتبة بن جعفر بن كلاب بن ربيعة بن عامر بن صعصعة بن معاوية بن بكر بن هوازن، أجار لطيمة(وهي القافلة المحملة بالطيب) للنعمان بن المنذر فقال له البراض بن قيس، أحد بني ضمرة بن بكر بن عبد منات بن كنانة: أتجيرها علىٰ كنانة، قال: نعم، وعلىٰ الخلق كله، فخرج فيها عروة الرحال وخرج البراض يطلب غفلته، حتىٰ إذا كان بتَيْمَن ذي الطلال بالعالية، غفل عروة، فوثب عليه البراض فقتله في الشهر الحرام، فلذلك سمي الفجار.
اشتعال المعركة:
فكان قتل البراض لعروة إيذانًا باشتعال الحرب بين الفريقين.
حيث (أتىٰ آت قريشًا فقال: إن البراض قد قتل عروة، وهم في الشهر الحرام بعكاظ، فارتحلوا وهوازن لا تشعر بهم، ثم بلغهم الخبر فأتبعوهم فأدركوهم قبل أن يدخلوا الحرم، فاقتتلوا حتىٰ جاء الليل، ودخلوا الحرم، فأمسكت عنهم هوازن، ثم التقوا بعد هذا اليوم أيامًا، والقوم متساندون علىٰ كل قبيل من قريش وكنانة رئيس منهم -وقيل كان قائد قريش وكنانة حرب بن أمية بن عبد شمس- وعلىٰ كل قبيل من قيس رئيس منهم.
وكان الظفر في أول النهار لقيس علىٰ كنانة، حتىٰ إذا كان في وسط النهار كان الظفر لكنانة علىٰ قيس.
الصلح بين الفريقين:
قال السهيلي:
وكان آخر الفجار أن هوازن وكنانة تواعدوا للعام القابل بعكاظ، فجاءوا للوعد وكان حرب بن أمية رئيس قريش وكنانة، وكان عتبة بن ربيعة يتيمًا في حجره، فضنَّ به حرب، وأشفق من خروجه معه، فخرج عتبة بغير إذنه، فلم يشعروا إلا وهو علىٰ بعيره بين الصفين ينادي: يا معشر مضر، علام تتقاتلون؟ فقالت له هوازن: ما تدعو إليه؟ فقال: الصلح علىٰ أن ندفع لكم دية قتلاكم ونعفوا عن دمائنا، قالوا: وكيف؟ قال: ندفع إليكم رهنًا منا، قالوا: ومن لنا بهذا؟ قال: أنا، قالوا: ومن أنت؟ قال: عتبة بن ربيعة بن عبد شمس، فرضيت كنانة ورضوا، ودفعوا إلىٰ هوازن أربعين رجلًا فيهم حكيم بن حزام، فلما رأت بنو عامر ابن صعصعة الرهن في أيديهم عفوا عن الدماء وأطلقوهم، وانقضت حرب الفجار، وكان يقال لم يَسُدْ من قريش مملق(أي: فقير) إلا عتبة وأبو طالب بن عبد المطلب فإنهما سادا قريشًا مع الفقر....اهـ.
 ثم شهد صلى الله عليه وسلم حلف الفضول لنصرة المظلوم.
روىٰ الإمام أحمد، عَنْ عبد الرَّحْمَنِ بن عَوْفٍ: أن النَّبِيِّ  صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: «شَهِدْتُ حِلْفَ الْمُطَيَّبِينَ مَعَ عُمُومَتِي وَأَنَا غُلَامٌ، فَمَا أُحِبُّ أَنَّ لِي حُمْرَ النَّعَمِ وَأَنِّي أَنْكُثُهُ».
وقام بعقد حلف الفضول نفس العشائر التي عقدت حلف المطيبين. 
ولذلك قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «حِلْفَ الْمُطَيَّبِينَ».
ولا يصح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اشترك في الحلفين والدليل علىٰ ذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صرح في بعض النصوص بأنه لم يشهد للمشركين سوىٰ حلف واحد وقال: ما شهدت حلفًا لقريش إلا حلف المطيبين.
قال ابن كثيررحمه الله:
وزعم بعض أهل السير أنه أراد حلف الفضول، وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يدرك حلف المطيبين، قلت: هذا لا شك فيه، وذلك أن قريشًا تحالفوا بعد موت قصي، وتنازعوا في الذي كان جعله قصي لابنه عبد الدار في السقاية والرفادة، واللواء، والندوة، والحجابة، ونازعهم فيه بنو عبد الدار وقامت مع كل طائفة قبائل من قريش، وتحالفوا علىٰ النصرة لحزبهم، فأحضر أصحاب بني عبد مناف جَفنة فيها طيب، فوضعوا أيديهم فيها، وتحالفوا، فلما قاموا مسحوا أيديهم بأركان البيت، فسموا المطيبين، وكان هذا قديمًا، ولكن المراد بهذا الحلف، حلف الفضول وكان في دار عبد الله بن جدعان....اهـ.
ثم أن حلف المطيبين القديم لا يحمل من معاني الانتصار للعدالة مثل حلف الفضول الذي شارك فيه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.اهـ.
سبب انعقاد حلف الفضول:
قال ابن كثيررحمه الله:
وكان سببه أن رجلًا من زبيد قدم مكة ببضاعة، فاشتراها منه العاص بن وائل، فحبس عنه حقه، فاستعدىٰ عليه الزبيدي الأحلاف، عبد الدار، ومخزومًا، وجمعًا، وسهمًا، وعدي بن كعب، فأبوا أن يعينوا علىٰ العاص بن وائل، وزبروه – أن انتهروه- فلما رأىٰ الزبيدي الشر، أوفىٰ علىٰ أبي قُبيس عند طلوع الشمس، وقريش في أنديتهم حول الكعبة، فنادىٰ بأعلىٰ صوته: 
يا آل فهر لمظلومٍ بضاعته
.        ببطن مكة نائي الدار والنفرِ

ومحرمٍ أشعثٍ لم يقض عُمْرته
        يا للرجال وبين الحِجْرِ والحَجَرِ

إنَّ الحرام لمن تمت كرامته
        ولا حرامَ لثوب الفاجر الغُدَرِ

 فقام في ذلك الزبير بن عبد المطلب، وقال ما لهذا مترك، فاجتمعت هاشم، وزهرة، وتيم بن مرة، في دار عبد الله بن جدعان، فصنع لهم طعامًا، وتحالفوا في ذي القعدة، في شهر حرام، فتعاقدوا وتعاهدوا ليكونن يدًا واحدة مع المظلوم علىٰ الظالم حتىٰ يؤدىٰ إليه حقه ما بلَّ بحرٌ صوفةً وما رسا ثَبيْرٌ وحراءُ مكانهما، وعلىٰ التأسي في المعاش، ثم مشوا إلىٰ العاص بن وائل، فانتزعوا منه سلعة الزبيدي، فردوها إليه.
وقال الزبير بن عبد المطلب في ذلك:
حَلَفْتُ لنعقدنْ حلفًا عليهم
        وإن كنا جميعًا أهل دارِ

نسميه الفضولَ إذا عقدنا
        يعز به الغريب لذي الجوار

ويعلم من حوالي البيت أنَّا
        أُباهُ الضيم نمنع كلَّ عارِ

وقال أيضًا:
إن الفضولَ تعاقدوا وتحالفوا
        ألاَّ يقيم ببطن مكة ظالمُ

أمرٌ عليه تعاقدوا وتواثقوا
        فالجارُ والمعترُّ فيهم سالم

سبب تسميته بحلف الفضول:
قال ابن كثير:
فسمت قريش ذلك الحلف حلف الفضول، وقالوا لقد دخل هؤلاء في فضل من الأمر ... .اهـ.
وقيل سمي بذلك لأن الداعي إليه ثلاثة من أشرافهم اسم كل واحد منهم فضل وهم: الفضل بن فضالة، والفضل بن وداعة، والفضل بن الحارث، وقيل هم: الفضيل بن شُراعة، والفضل بن وداعة، والفضل بن قضاعة.
 ولما بلغ صلى الله عليه وسلم الخامسة والعشرين تزوج خديجة رضي الله عنها.
وقد تزوجها رضي الله عنها وكان آنذاك في الخامسة والعشرين من عمره، وخديجة رضي الله عنها في الأربعين من عمرها.
وذكر ابن إسحاق أنها كانت في الثامنة والعشرين، وهو الأرجح؛ لأن ابن اسحاق أوثق من الواقدي.
وتشير روايات ضعيفة – بل معظمها واهٍ- إلىٰ تفاصيل تتعلق بزواج الرسول من أم المؤمنين خديجة بنت خويلد رضي الله عنها وهي تحدد بداية التعارف بينهما عن طريق عمل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في تجارة خديجة، التي كانت ثرية تضارب بأموالها وقد ذهب بتجارتها إلىٰ قريش مرتين – قرب خميس مشيط وكانت تابعة لليمن- أو حباشة – سوق بتهامة من نواحي مكة- أو الشام، فربح بتجارتها وحكي لها غلامها ميسرة الذي صحبه عن أخلاقه وطباعه، فأعجبت به، وقد خطبها لأبيها خويلد بن أسد فزوجه منها....اهـ.
وقيل مات خويلد بن أسد قبل الفجار، وقيل مات في الفجار وكان زعيم قومه فيها والذي زوجها هو عمها عمرو بن أسد.
 ولما بلغ  صلى الله عليه وسلم الخامسة والثلاثين اختلفت قريش فيمن يضع الحجر الأسود مكانه فحكم بينهم.
روىٰ الإمام أحمد: عن السائب بن عبد الله أَنَّهُ كَانَ فِيمَنْ يَبْنِي الْكَعْبَةَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ، قَالَ: وَكان لِي حَجَرٌ أَنَا نَحَتُّهُ بِيَدَيَّ أَعْبُدُهُ مِنْ دُونِ الله، قال: وكنت أَجِيءُ بِاللَّبَنِ الْخَاثِرِ(أي: الغليظ) الَّذِي أَنْفَسُهُ(أي: أبخل به) عَلَىٰ نَفْسِي فَأَصُبُّهُ عَلَيْهِ، فَيَجِيءُ الْكَلْبُ فَيَلْحَسُهُ، ثُمَّ يَشْغَرُ(أي: يبول) فَيَبُولُ عليه. قال: فَبَنَيْنَا حَتَّىٰ بَلَغْنَا مَوْضِعَ الْحَجَرِ، وَلا يَرَىٰ الْحَجَرَ أَحَدٌ، فَإِذَا هُوَ وَسْطَ حِجَارَتِنَا مِثْلَ رَأْسِ الرَّجُلِ، يَكَادُ يَتَرَاءَىٰ مِنْهُ وَجْهُ الرَّجُلِ. فَقَالَ بَطْنٌ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ: نَحْنُ نَضَعُهُ. وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ: نَحْنُ نَضَعُهُ، فَقَالُوا: اجْعَلُوا بَيْنَكُمْ حَكَمًا. فقَالُوا: أَوَّلَ رَجُلٍ يَطْلُعُ مِنْ الْفَجِّ، فَجَاءَ رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالُوا: أَتَاكُمْ الْأَمِينُ، فَقَالُوا لَهُ، فَوَضَعَهُ فِي ثَوْبٍ، ثُمَّ دَعَا بُطُونَهُمْ، فرفعوا بنوَاحِيهِ مَعَهُ فَوَضَعَهُ هُوَ صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وروىٰ الطيالسي عن علي رضي الله عنه قال: لما انهدم البيت بعد جرهم بنته قريش، فلما أرادوا وضع الحجر تشاجروا، من يضعه؟ فاتفقوا أن يضعه أول من يدخل من هذا الباب، فدخل رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم من باب بني شيبة، فأمر بثوب فوضع الحجر في وسطه، وأمر كل بطن أن يأخذوا بطائفة من الثوب، فرفعوه، وأخذه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فوضعه صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وروىٰ البخاري في «صحيحه»: عن جابر بن عبد الله أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ يَنْقُلُ الْحِجَارَةَ لِلْكَعْبَةِ وَعَلَيْهِ إِزَارُهُ، فَقَالَ لَهُ الْعَبَّاسُ عَمُّهُ: يَا ابْنَ أَخِي لَوْ حَلَلْتَ إِزَارَكَ فَجَعَلْتَه عَلَىٰ مَنْكِبَيْكَ دُونَ الْحِجَارَةِ؟ قَالَ: فَحَلَّهُ فَجَعَلَهُ عَلَىٰ مَنْكِبَيْهِ، فَسَقَطَ مَغْشِيًّا عَلَيْهِ، فَمَا رؤي بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ عُرْيَانًا صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
نكتفي بهذا القدر ونكمل في الحلقة القادمة، ان شاء الله تعالى.وصل اللهم على محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول، وبعد،، فمع الدرس الرابع من دروس من دروس سيرة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم.  ولما بلغ صلى الله عليه وسلم الثامنة والثلاثين ترادفت عليه علامات نبوته وتحدث بها الرهبان والكهان.
فقد مهد الله تعالىٰ لبعثه: نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بإرهاصات وعلامات منذ ولادته، منها ما هو حسي بأحداث تحدث له، كالذي رأته أمه حين ولادته وما حدث له أثناء رضاعه عند حليمة السعدية، وقصة بحيرى الراهب وتسليم الحجر عليه، وغير ذلك.
ومنها ما هو معنوي ظهر في أخلاقه صلى الله عليه وسلم، كتركه الكذب، وتركه شرب الخمر خلافًا لعادة الرجال في ذلك الوقت، وعدم سجوده لصنم حتىٰ أقسم زيد بن حارثة بأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما مس صنمًا قط حتىٰ أكرمه الله بالوحي.
وعدم طوافه بالبيت عُريانًا وغيرها من صفات الرجولة والشهامة حتىٰ قَالَتْ له خَدِيجَةُ: إِنَّكَ لَتَصِلُ الرَّحِمَ، وَتَصْدُقُ الْحَدِيثَ، وَتَحْمِلُ الْكَلَّ، وَتَكْسِبُ الْمَعْدُومَ، وَتَقْرِي الضَّيْفَ، وَتُعِينُ عَلَىٰ نَوَائِبِ الْحَقِّ.
وحتىٰ يشاهد هذه العلامات كل من حوله ويرونها رأي العين، ويتناقلونها بينهم، حتىٰ إذا ما بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يكونون في عجبة من أمره. وكان ما أراده الله عز وجل فما أن بُعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا سارع كثير من المقربين إليه وغير المقربين بالإيمان به والدخول في دعوته المباركة، ولم يبق إلا من ختم الله علىٰ قلبه، أو من أراد الله أن يؤخر إسلامه إلىٰ حين آخر.
ولذلك حتىٰ الذين لم يؤمنوا به صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا علىٰ يقين أنه علىٰ حق وأنه لا يكذب، وذلك لما علموه عنه من أخلاق كريمة، ومما حدث له من أحداث قبل نبوته، ومن تحديث الكهان والرهبان وأهل الكتاب به صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن ما منعهم أن يؤمنوا به وأن يجحدوا بتلك العلامات إلا الكبر، قال تعالىٰ: {وجحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلما وعلوا} [النمل: 14]، وقال تعالىٰ: {قد نعلم إنه ليحزنك الذي يقولون فإنهم لا يكذبونك ولكن الظالمين بآيات الله يجحدون}[الأنعام: 33].
فلما كان قبيل بعثته صلى الله عليه وسلم ترادفت عليه علامات نبوته وتكاثرت وحدث بها الأحبار والرهبان والكهان، فأما الأحبار والرهبان فبما علموه من كتبهم، وأما الكهان فبما تأتيهم به شياطينهم من استراق السمع.
ومن ذلك ما رواه البخاري في «صحيحه»: عَنْ عبد الله بن عُمَرَ قَالَ: مَا سَمِعْتُ عُمَرَ لِشَيْءٍ قَطُّ يَقُولُ إِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ كَذَا إِلَّا كَانَ كَمَا يَظُنُّ، بَيْنَمَا عُمَرُ جَالِسٌ إِذْ مَرَّ بِهِ رَجُلٌ جَمِيلٌ فَقَالَ: لَقَدْ أَخْطَأَ ظَنِّي، أَوْ إِنَّ هَذَا عَلَىٰ دِينِهِ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ، أَوْ لَقَدْ كَانَ كَاهِنَهُمْ، عَلَيَّ الرَّجُلَ فَدُعِيَ لَهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ ذَلِكَ، فَقَالَ: مَا رَأَيْتُ كَالْيَوْمِ اسْتُقْبِلَ بِهِ رَجُلٌ مُسْلِمٌ، قَالَ: فَإِنِّي أَعْزِمُ عَلَيْكَ إِلَّا مَا أَخْبَرْتَنِي، قَالَ كُنْتُ كَاهِنَهُمْ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ، قَالَ: فَمَا أَعْجَبُ مَا جَاءَتْكَ بِهِ جِنِّيَّتُكَ؟ قَالَ: بَيْنَمَا أَنَا يَوْمًا فِي السُّوقِ جَاءَتْنِي أَعْرِفُ فِيهَا الْفَزَعَ، فَقَالَتْ: 
أَلَمْ تَرَ الْجِنَّ وَإِبْلَاسَهَا(أي:يأسها من استراق السمع)
        وَيَأْسَهَا مِنْ بَعْدِ إِنْكَاسِهَا

وَلُحُوقَهَا بِالْقِلَاصِ وَأَحْلَاسِهَا
قَالَ عُمَرُ: صَدَقَ بَيْنَمَا أَنَا نَائِمٌ عِنْدَ آلِهَتِهِمْ إِذْ جَاءَ رَجُلٌ بِعِجْلٍ فَذَبَحَهُ فَصَرَخَ بِهِ صَارِخٌ لَمْ أَسْمَعْ صَارِخًا قَطُّ أَشَدَّ صَوْتًا مِنْهُ يَقُولُ: يَا جَلِيحْ(الجليح: الرجل الوقح المجاهر بالعداوة) أَمْرٌ نَجِيحْ رَجُلٌ فَصِيحْ يَقُولُ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله، فَوَثَبَ الْقَوْمُ فقُلْتُ: لَا أَبْرَحُ حَتَّىٰ أَعْلَمَ مَا وَرَاءَ هَذَا، ثُمَّ نَادَىٰ: يَا جَلِيحْ أَمْرٌ نَجِيحْ رَجُلٌ فَصِيحْ يَقُولُ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله فَقُمْتُ فَمَا نَشِبْنَا(أي: لبثنا)  أَنْ قِيلَ: هَذَا نَبِيٌّ.
وصرح ابن حجر أن الرجل هو: سواد بن قارب، كما جاء في بعض طرق الحديث.
وكان من علامات نبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم أن مُنعت الشياطينُ من استراق السمع.
وعندها قالت الجنُّ:{وأنا لمسنا السماء فوجدناها ملئت حرسا شديدا وشهبا وأنا كنا نقعد منها مقاعد للسمع فمن يستمع الآن يجد له شهابا رصدا}[الجن: 8- 9].
ومن هواتف الجان أيضًا ما رواه أبو نعيم عن جابر بن عبد الله، قال: إن أول خبر كان بالمدينة بمبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن امرأة بالمدينة كان لها تابع من الجن، فجاء في صورة طائر أبيض، فوقع علىٰ حائط لهم، فقالت له: ألا تنزل إلينا وتحدثنا ونحدثك، وتخبرنا ونخبرك؟ فقال لها: إنه قد بعث نبي بمكة حرم الزنا، ووضع منا القرار.
وكان من تحديث يهود ما أخرجه ابْنُ إِسْحَاقَ عَنْ سَلَمَةَ بن سَلَامَةَ بن وَقْشٍ وَكَانَ مِنْ أهل بَدْرٍ قَالَ: كَانَ لَنَا جَارٌ مِنْ يَهُودَ فِي بني عبد الْأَشْهَلِ، قَالَ: فَخَرَجَ عَلَيْنَا يَوْمًا مِنْ بَيْتِهِ حتىٰ وقف علىٰ بني عبد الْأَشْهَلِ – قَالَ سَلَمَةُ: وَأَنَا يَوْمَئِذٍ أَحْدَثُ مَنْ فِيهِ سِنًّا، عَلَيَّ بُرْدَةٌ مُضْطَجِعًا فِيهَا بِفِنَاءِ أَهْلِي- فَذَكَرَ الْقِيَامَةَ، وَالْبَعْثَ، وَالْحِسَابَ، وَالْمِيزَانَ، وَالْجَنَّةَ، وَالنَّارَ.
قال: فقَالَ ذَلِكَ لِقَوْمٍ أَهْلِ شِرْكٍ أَصْحَابِ أَوْثَانٍ لَا يَرَوْنَ أَنَّ بَعْثًا كَائِنٌ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ.
فَقَالُوا لَهُ: وَيْحَكَ يَا فُلَانُ! أو تَرَىٰ هَذَا كَائِنًا، إِنَّ النَّاسَ يُبْعَثُونَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِمْ إِلَىٰ دَارٍ فِيهَا جَنَّةٌ وَنَارٌ يُجْزَوْنَ فِيهَا بِأَعْمَالِهِمْ  ؟! قَالَ: نَعَمْ، وَالَّذِي يُحْلَفُ بِهِ، أَنَّ لَهُ عظة مِنْ تِلْكَ النَّارِ أَعْظَمَ تَنُّورٍ فِي الدار يُحَمُّونَهُ، ثُمَّ يُدْخِلُونَهُ إِيَّاهُ فيطينونه عَلَيْهِ، وَأَنْ يَنْجُوَ مِنْ تِلْكَ النَّارِ غَدًا.
قَالُوا: وَيْحَكَ يا فلان! فمَا آيَةُ ذَلِكَ؟ قَالَ: نَبِيٌّ يُبْعَثُ مِنْ نَحْوِ هَذِهِ الْبِلَادِ. وَأَشَارَ بِيَدِهِ نَحْوَ مَكَّةَ وَالْيَمَنِ.
قَالُوا: وَمَتَىٰ تَرَاهُ؟
قَالَ: فَنَظَرَ إِلَيَّ وَأَنَا مِنْ أَحْدَثِهِمْ سِنًّا، فَقَالَ: إِنْ يَسْتَنْفِدْ هَذَا الْغُلَامُ عُمُرَهُ يُدْرِكْهُ.
قَالَ سَلَمَةُ: فَوَاللَّهِ مَا ذَهَبَ اللَّيْلُ وَالنَّهَارُ حَتَّىٰ بَعَثَ الله محمدًا رَسُولَهُ  وَهُوَ بَيْنَ أَظْهُرِنَا؛ فَآمَنَّا بِهِ، وَكَفَرَ بِهِ بَغْيًا وَحَسَدًا.
قال: فَقُلْنَا له: ويحك يَا فُلَانُ! أَلَسْتَ بِالَّذِي قُلْتَ لَنَا فِيهِ مَا قُلْتَ؟ قَالَ: بَلَىٰ وَلكن لَيْسَ بِهِ( ).
وروىٰ ابن إسحاق أيضًا عن عاصم بن عمر بن قتادة عن رجال من قومه قالوا: إن مما دعانا إلىٰ الإسلام – مع رحمة الله تعالىٰ وهداه لنا- لما كنا نسمع من رجال يهود، كنا أهل شرك أصحاب أوثان، وكانوا أهل كتاب عندهم علم ليس لنا، وكانت لا تزال بيننا وبينهم شرور، فإذا نلنا منهم بعض ما يكرهون قالوا لنا: إنه قد تقارب زمان نبي يبعث الآن، نقتلكم معه قتل عاد وإرم، فكنا كثيرًا ما نسمع ذلك منهم.
فلما بعث الله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجبناه حين دعانا إلىٰ الله، وعرفنا ما كانوا يتوعدوننا به، فبادرناهم إليه، فآمنا به وكفروا به، ففينا وفيهم نزلت هذه الآية:{ولما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدق لما معهم وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنة الله على الكافرين}[البقرة: 89].
وروىٰ عن عاصم بن عمر بن قتادة أيضًا عن شيخ من بني قريظة قال لي: هل تدري عمَّ كان إسلام ثعلبة بن سعية، وأسيد بن سعيد، وأسد بن عبيد؟ - نفر من بني هدل إخوة بني قريظة؛ كانوا معهم في جاهليتهم، ثم كانوا سادتهم في الإسلام- قال: قلت: لا والله. قال: فإن رجلًا من اليهود من أرض الشام يقال له ابن الهيِّبان قدم علينا قبل الإسلام بسنين، فحلَّ بين أظهرنا، لا والله، ما رأينا رجلًا قط لا يصلي الخمس أفضل منه، فأقام عندنا، فكنا إذا قحط عنا المطر قلنا له: اخرج يا ابن الهيبان فاستسق لنا. قيقول: لا والله، حتىٰ تقدموا بين يدي مخرجكم صدقة. فنقول: كم؟ فيقول: صاعًا من تمر، أو مدين من شعير. قال: فنخرجها، ثم يخرج بنا إلىٰ ظاهر حرتنا فيستقي لنا، فوالله ما يبرح مجلسه حتىٰ يمر السحاب ويسقي. قد فعل ذلك غير مرة ولا مرتين ولا ثلاث.
قال: ثم حضرته الوفاة عندنا، فلما عرف أنه ميت قال: يا معشر يهود! ما ترونه أخرجني من أرض الخمر والخمير إلىٰ أرض البؤس والجوع؟ قال: قلنا: أنت أعلم.
قال: فإني إنما قدمت هذه البلدة أتوكف(أي: أترقب) خروج نبي قد أظل زمانه، هذه البلدة مهاجره، فكنت أرجو أن يبعث فأتبعه، وقد أظلكم زمانه، فلا تُسْبَقَنَّ إليه يا معشر يهود! فإنه يبعث بسفك الدماء وسبي الذراري ممن خالفه، فلا يمنعكم ذلك منه.
فلما بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحاصر بني قريظة، قال هؤلاء الفتية –وكانوا شبابًا أحداثًا: يا بني قريظة! والله إنه للنبي الذي عهد إليكم فيه ابن الهيبان. قالوا: ليس به.
قالوا: بلىٰ والله، إنه لهو بصفته. فنزلوا فأحرزوا دمائهم وأموالهم وأهليهم.
ومن تحديث الرهبان به ما جاء في قصة إسلام سلمان الفارسي وأنه كان مجوسيًا ثم دخل كنيسة نصارىٰ فأعجبته عبادتهم، فدخل دينهم، ثم استوصىٰ قس الكنيسة عند وفاته فأوصاه بالذهاب إلىٰ قس الموصل الذي أوصاه عند وفاته بالذهاب إلىٰ قس نصيبين الذي أوصاه عند وفاته أيضًا بقس عمورية، فأوصاه بإتباع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ووصفه له.
وتنبؤ ورقة بن نوفل به عندما ذهبت به خديجة رضي الله عنها إليه.
وتنبؤ هرقل بانتشار دعوته صلى الله عليه وسلم وقوله: فإن كان ما تقول حقًا فسيملك موضع قدمي هاتين.
وكذلك قصة ورقة بن نوفل وزيد بن عمرو بن نفيل وخروجهما من مكة بحثًا عن الدين الحق حتىٰ انتهيا إلىٰ راهب بالموصل، فقال الراهب لزيد: إن الذي تلتمس يوشك أن يظهر.
فكانت هذه الآيات والمعجزات التي وقعت للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من قبيل الإرهاصات الدالة علىٰ تميزه عن غيره من الحنيفيين الذين عاصروه، وأن الله عز وجل سيختاره بالذات لأمر عظيم.
 ولما بلغ صلى الله عليه وسلم التاسعة والثلاثين حُبب إليه الخلوة فكان يخلو بغار حراء شهر رمضان يتحنف فيه.
روىٰ البخاري في «صحيحه»: عَنْ عَائِشَةَ قَالَتْ: ثُمَّ حُبِّبَ إِلَيْهِ الْخَلَاءُ وَكَانَ يَخْلُو بِغَارِ حِرَاءٍ فَيَتَحَنَّثُ فِيهِ، - قال الزهري: أحد رواه الحديث، والتحنث: التَّعبد اللَّيَالِيَ ذَوَاتِ الْعَدَدِ-، قَبْلَ أَنْ يرجع إِلَىٰ أَهْلِهِ وَيَتَزَوَّدُ لِذَلِكَ، ثُمَّ يَرْجِعُ إِلَىٰ خَدِيجَةَ فَيَتَزَوَّدُ لِمِثْلِهَا. وجاء في رواية ابن إسحاق أن ذلك كان في شهر رمضان.
 وقبل مبعثه بستة أشهر كان وحيه منامًا، وكان لا يرىٰ رؤيا إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح.
جاء في حديث عائشة السابق أنها قالت: كان أول ما بُدئ به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الرُّؤْيَا الصَّادِقَةُ فِي النَّوْمِ، فَكَانَ لَا يَرَىٰ رُؤْيَا إِلَّا جَاءَتْ مِثْلَ فَلَقِ الصُّبْحِ.
قال ابن حجررحمه الله:
هذا ظاهر في أن الرؤيا الصادقة كانت قبل أن يحبب إليه الخلاء، ويحتمل أن تكون لترتيب الأخبار، فيكون تحبيب الخلوة سابقًا علىٰ الرؤيا الصادقة، والأول أظهر ... .اهـ.
 نكتفي بهذا القدر، ونكمل في الحلقة القادمة، إن شاء الله تعالى. وصل اللهم على محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد،، فهذا هو اللقاء السادس من لقاءات سيرة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ولما أتم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأربعين من عمره – علىٰ القول الراجح من أقوال أهل العلم- وذلك لما رواه البخاري بسنده عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ: بُعِثَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لِأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً.
ولما رواه مسلم بسنده: عَنْ أَنَسِ بن مَالِكٍ أَنَّهُ قال: كَانَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لَيْسَ بِالطَّوِيلِ الْبَائِنِ، وَلَا بِالْقَصِيرِ، وَلَيْسَ بِالْأَبْيَضِ الْأَمْهَقِ، وَلَا بِالْآدَمِ، وَلَا بِالْجَعْدِ الْقَطَطِ، وَلَا بِالسَّبِطِ، بَعَثَهُ الله عَلَىٰ رَأْسِ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً.
لما أتم الأربعين أنعم الله عليه بنور النبوة والإيمان ليبدد به ظلمات الكفر والطغيان، حيث اختاره الله تعالىٰ نبيًا له ورسولاً في الأرض، ونورًا يُهدىٰ به إلىٰ الجنة، وقد وصفه الله بذلك فقال:{يا أهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم كثيرا مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب ويعفو عن كثير قد جاءكم من الله نور وكتاب مبين يهدي به الله من اتبع رضوانه سبل السلام ويخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور بإذنه ويهديهم إلى صراط مستقيم}[المائدة: 15- 16].
فكانت بعثته صلى الله عليه وسلم والنور الذي جاء به حجة علىٰ الناس، فمن تبعه دخل الجنة ومن عصاه دخل النار.
اللهم اجعلنا من أتباعه إلىٰ أن نلقاك يا رب العالمين.
فكيف كان نزول الوحي عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم لأول مرة؟ وأين كان هذا؟ وما الذي حدث له صلى الله عليه وسلم حينها؟ وكيف كان موقف من حوله منه حين أخبرهم بذلك؟
هذا ما سنعرفه من خلال الحديث الصحيح الذي يرويه الإمام البخاري رحمه الله عن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها وبعض جمل الحديث من «مدرج الزهري» أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ: أَوَّلُ مَا بُدِئَ بِهِ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ الْوَحْيِ الرُّؤْيَا الصَّالِحَةُ فِي النَّوْمِ فَكَانَ لَا يَرَىٰ رُؤْيَا إِلَّا جَاءَتْ مِثْلَ فَلَقِ الصُّبْحِ ثُمَّ حُبِّبَ إِلَيْهِ الْخَلَاءُ وَكَانَ يَخْلُو بِغَارِ حِرَاءٍ فَيَتَحَنَّثُ فِيهِ – وَهُوَ التَّعبد اللَّيَالِيَ ذَوَاتِ الْعَدَدِ- قَبْلَ أَنْ يَنْزِحَ إِلَىٰ أَهْلِهِ وَيَتَزَوَّدُ لِذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يَرْجِعُ إِلَىٰ خَدِيجَةَ فَيَتَزَوَّدُ لِمِثْلِهَا حَتَّىٰ جَاءَهُ الْحَقُّ وَهُوَ فِي غَارِ حِرَاءٍ فَجَاءَهُ الْمَلَكُ فَقَالَ: اقْرَأْ. قَالَ: مَا أَنَا بِقَارِئٍ، قَالَ: فَأَخَذَنِي فَغَطَّنِي حَتَّىٰ بَلَغَ مِنِّي الْجَهْدَ ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَنِي، فَقَالَ: اقْرَأْ، فقُلْتُ: مَا أَنَا بِقَارِئٍ، فَأَخَذَنِي فَغَطَّنِي الثَّانِيَةَ حَتَّىٰ بَلَغَ مِنِّي الْجَهْدَ ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَنِي فَقَالَ: اقْرَأْ، فَقُلْتُ: مَا أَنَا بِقَارِئٍ، فَأَخَذَنِي فَغَطَّنِي الثَّالِثَةَ ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَنِي فَقَالَ:{اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق خلق الإنسان من علق اقرأ وربك الأكرم}[العلق: 1- 3] فَرَجَعَ بِهَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَرْجُفُ فُؤَادُهُ فَدَخَلَ عَلَىٰ خَدِيجَةَ بنتِ خُوَيْلِدٍ رضي الله عنها فَقَالَ: «زَمِّلُونِي زَمِّلُونِي» فَزَمَّلُوهُ حَتَّىٰ ذَهَبَ عَنْهُ الرَّوْعُ فَقَالَ لِخَدِيجَةَ وَأَخْبَرَهَا الْخَبَرَ: «لَقَدْ خَشِيتُ عَلَىٰ نَفْسِي» فَقَالَتْ خَدِيجَةُ: كَلَّا وَاللَّهِ مَا يُخْزِيكَ الله أَبَدًا إِنَّكَ لَتَصِلُ الرَّحِمَ، وَتَحْمِلُ الْكَلَّ، وَتَكْسِبُ الْمَعْدُومَ، وَتَقْرِي الضَّيْفَ، وَتُعِينُ عَلَىٰ نَوَائِبِ الْحَقِّ، فَانْطَلَقَتْ بِهِ خَدِيجَةُ حَتَّىٰ أَتَتْ بِهِ وَرَقَةَ بن نَوْفَلِ بن أَسَدِ بن عبد الْعُزَّىٰ ابْنَ عَمِّ خَدِيجَةَ، وَكَانَ امْرَأً تَنَصَّرَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ، وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ الْكِتَابَ الْعِبْرَانِيَّ فَيَكْتُبُ مِنْ الْإِنْجِيلِ بِالْعِبْرَانِي  َّةِ مَا شَاءَ الله أَنْ يَكْتُبَ، وَكَانَ شَيْخًا كَبِيرًا قَدْ عَمِيَ، فَقَالَتْ لَهُ خَدِيجَةُ: يَا ابْنَ عَمِّ اسْمَعْ مِنْ ابْنِ أَخِيكَ، فَقَالَ لَهُ وَرَقَةُ: يَا ابْنَ أَخِي مَاذَا تَرَىٰ، فَأَخْبَرَهُ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خَبَرَ مَا رَأَىٰ، فَقَالَ لَهُ وَرَقَةُ: هَذَا النَّامُوسُ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الله عَلَىٰ مُوسَىٰ يَا لَيْتَنِي فِيهَا جَذَعًا لَيْتَنِي أَكُونُ حَيًّا إِذْ يُخْرِجُكَ قَوْمُكَ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: «أَوَ مُخْرِجِيَّ هُمْ؟» قَالَ: نَعَمْ لَمْ يَأْتِ رَجُلٌ قَطُّ بِمِثْلِ مَا جِئْتَ بِهِ إِلَّا عُودِيَ، وَإِنْ يُدْرِكْنِي يَوْمُكَ أَنْصُرْكَ نَصْرًا مُؤَزَّرًا، ثُمَّ لَمْ يَنْشَبْ وَرَقَةُ أَنْ تُوُفِّيَ وَفَتَرَ الْوَحْيُ.
وكان نزول الوحي عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم في المرة الأولىٰ يوم الاثنين، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن سبب صيامه ليوم الاثنين قال: «ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليَّ فيه».
وكان ذلك في شهر رمضان.
فترة الوحي:
ثم فتر الوحي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فترة، كما ثبت ذلك في بعض طرق حديث عائشة السابق، وفي «الصحيحين» عن جَابِر بن عبد الله أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: «ثُمَّ فَتَرَ عَنِّي الْوَحْيُ فَتْرَةً» ولم يذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كم كانت مدة فترة الوحي، واختلفت فيه أقوال العلماء اختلافًا شديدًا.
إلا أن المبارك فوري قال في كتابه «الرحيق المختوم»: "وقد ظهر لي شيء غريب بعد إدارة النظر في الروايات وفي أقوال أهل العلم ولم أر من تعرض له منهم، وهو أن هذه الأقوال والروايات تفيد أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يجاور بحراء شهرًا واحدًا، وهو شهر رمضان من كل سنة، وذلك من ثلاث سنوات قبل النبوة، وأن سنة النبوة كانت هي آخر تلك السنوات الثلاث، وأنه كان يتم جواره بتمام شهر رمضان، فكان ينزل بعده من حراء صباحًا – أي: لأول يوم من شهر شوال- ويعود إلىٰ البيت. وقد ورد التنصيص في رواية «الصحيحين» علىٰ أن الوحي الذي نزل عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد الفترة إنما نزل وهو راجع إلىٰ بيته بعد إتمام جواره بتمام الشهر. أقول فهذا يفيد أن الوحي الذي نزل عليه بعد الفترة إنما نزل في أول يوم من شهر شوال بعد نهاية شهر رمضان الذي تشرف فيه بالنبوة والوحي، وأنه كان آخر مجاورة له بحراء، وإذا ثبت أن أول نزول كان في ليلة الاثنين الحادية والعشرين من شهر رمضان فهذا يعني أن فترة الوحي كانت لعشرة أيام فقط، وأن الوحي نزل بعدها صبيحة يوم الخميس لأول شوال من السنة الأولىٰ من النبوة".
وأما ما ذكر في حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها عن محاولة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التردِّي من شواهق الجبال فقد ذهب ابن حجر إلىٰ أنه بلاغ مرسل من مراسيل الزهري ومراسيل الزهري ضعيفة.
وردَّ الألبانيُّ هذه الزيادة بعلتين:
الأولىٰ: تفرد معمر بها دون يونس وعقيل فهي شاذة.
الثانية: أنها مرسلة معضلة ولم تأت من طريق موصولة يحتج بها.
ثم ذكر أنها زيادة منكرة من حيث المعنىٰ، إذ لا يليق بالنبي المعصوم أن يحاول قتل نفسه مهما كان الدافع له علىٰ ذلك.
عودة الوحي:
ثم حدث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن عودة الْوَحْيِ إليه مرة أخرىٰ فَقَالَ: «فَبَيْنَما أَنَا أَمْشِي إِذْ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا مِنْ السَّمَاءِ فَرَفَعْتُ رَأْسِي فَإِذَا الْمَلَكُ الَّذِي جَاءَنِي بِحِرَاءٍ جَالِسٌ عَلَىٰ كُرْسِيٍّ بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ فَجَئِثْتُ مِنْهُ رُعْبًا فَرَجَعْتُ فَقُلْتُ: زَمِّلُونِي زَمِّلُونِي فَدَثَّرُونِي فَأَنْزَلَ الله تَعَالَىٰ:{يا أيها المدثر قم فأنذر وربك فكبر وثيابك فطهر والرجز فاهجر}[المدثر: 1- 5] ثم حمي الوحي وتتابع».
فلما نزلت يا أيها المدثر كان إيذانًا له صلى الله عليه وسلم ببدء الدعوة إلىٰ الله، فبدأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو إلىٰ الله سرًا حفاظًا منه علىٰ الدعوة وعلىٰ من معه من المؤمنين وهم قلة، وحتىٰ لا يعلم المشركون بذلك فيقضون علىٰ الدعوة في مهدها.
وأكد العلماء علىٰ أن هذه الفترة كانت ثلاث سنوات، فقد اجتهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الفترة في دعوة من يغلب علىٰ ظنه أنه سيدخل في هذا الدين، وسوف يكتم أمره، وهذا من باب السياسة الشرعية، والنظر المصلحي للدعوة إذا كان الجهر يضر بها.
وأسلم معه صلى الله عليه وسلم السابقون الأولون مثل خديجة وعلي وزيد وأبي بكر وغيرهم.
فقد علمنا فيما سبق أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ يدعو من يغلب علىٰ ظنه أنه سيدخل هذا الدين، وأنه سوف يكتم أمره.
فكانت خديجة رضي الله عنها أول من دعاها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ الإسلام فأسلمت، ثم ثنىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأمين سره وموضع ثقته أبي بكر فأسلم، ولم يتردد، يقول  صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إِنَّ الله بَعَثَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ فَقُلْتُمْ: كَذَبْتَ، وَقَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ: صَدَقَ...».
فكان الصديق رضي الله عنه أول داعية في الإسلام.
وكان ببركة إسلامه ودعوته ثلة مباركة دخلت في الدين وكانت من السابقين الأولين وكان لها في الإسلام أعظم بذل وبلاء، فرضي الله عنهم أجمعين، منهم عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه ذو النورين والزبير بن العوام وهو حواري رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وابن عمته صفية بنت عبد المطلب، وعبد الرحمن بن عوف، وسعد بن أبي وقاص خال المصطفىٰ  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وطلحة بن عبيد الله، وكل هؤلاء الذين دخلوا الإسلام علىٰ يد أبي بكر من العشرة المبشرين رضي الله عنهم أجمعين.
وكان أول من أسلم من الغلمان علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنها، وكان ابن ثماني سنين، وقيل أكثر من ذلك، وكان من سابق سعادته أنه كان في كفالة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكان أول من أسلم من الموالي زيد بن حارثة حب رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان غلامًا لخديجة فوهبته لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما تزوجها.
ثم دخل بعد هذه الثلة الفاضلة التي سبقت لها السعادة وسبقت إلىٰ الإيمان والعبادة، ثلة أخرىٰ كريمة فاضلة منهم أبو عبيدة بن الجراح أمين هذه الأمة، وسعيد بن زيد من العشرة المبشرين، وخباب بن الأرت، وعبد الله بن مسعود، وأسماء، وكانت متزوجة بالزبير بن العوام.
وتوالىٰ إسلام الأفاضل من قريش، فأسلم جعفر بن أبي طالب، وامرأته أسماء بنت عميس، والأرقم بن أبي الأرقم، وعثمان بن مظعون، وعمار بن ياسر، وصهيب بن سنان الرومي.
وكان من السابقين بلال بن رباح، وعمر بن عبسه السلمي، وياسر وسمية والدا عمار، والمقداد بن الأسود.
 ثم أُمر صلى الله عليه وسلم بالجهر فجهر فعاداه قومه.
وكانت نزول آية الشعراء:{وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين}[الشعراء: 214] إيذانًا له صلى الله عليه وسلم بالجهر بالدعوة المباركة، وانتهاء المرحلة السرية.
عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ: لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ:{وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين}صَعِدَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَىٰ الصَّفَا فَجَعَلَ يُنَادِي: «يَا بني فِهْرٍ يَا بني عَدِيٍّ» – لِبُطُونِ قُرَيْشٍ- حَتَّىٰ اجْتَمَعُوا فَجَعَلَ الرَّجُلُ إِذَا لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ أَرْسَلَ رَسُولًا لِيَنْظُرَ مَا هُوَ فَجَاءَ أبو لَهَبٍ وَقُرَيْشٌ، فَقَالَ: «أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ لَوْ أَخْبَرْتُكُمْ أَنَّ خَيْلًا بِالْوَادِي تُرِيدُ أَنْ تُغِيرَ عَلَيْكُمْ أَكُنْتُمْ مُصَدِّقِيَّ؟» قَالُوا: نَعَمْ مَا جَرَّبْنَا عَلَيْكَ إِلَّا صِدْقًا، قَالَ: «فَإِنِّي نَذِيرٌ لَكُمْ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ عَذَابٍ شَدِيدٍ» فَقَالَ أبو لَهَبٍ: تَبًّا لَكَ سَائِرَ الْيَوْمِ أَلِهَذَا جَمَعْتَنَا؟ فَنَزَلَتْ:{تبت يدا أبي لهب وتب ما أغنى عنه ماله وما كسب}[المسد: 1- 2].
ثم شمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ساعديه، وألقىٰ النوم والراحة وراء ظهره، وأخذ يدعو إلىٰ الله وإلىٰ دين ربه عز وجل فهو لا يريد أن يضيع لحظة واحدة في غير الدعوة إلىٰ الله.
ولم تكن الدعوة سهلة يسيرة، ولم يكن طريقها مفروشا بالورود، بل إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد واجه من الصعوبات والمشقة مالا يتحمله غيره، وصدق الله تعالىٰ إذ يقول:{إنا سنلقي عليك قولا ثقيلا}[المزمل: 5].
وكان سبب هذه الصعوبات أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بُعث علىٰ فترة من الرسل حتىٰ إن كفار قريش قد ورثوا عبادة الأصنام والأوثان كابرًا عن كابر، فلم تكن عندهم أدنىٰ موافقة علىٰ ترك دين آبائهم وأجدادهم إلىٰ التدين بهذا الدين الجديد، بل كانوا يقولون:{إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة وإنا على آثارهم مقتدون}[الزخرف: 22].
ورغم ذلك حرص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كل الحرص، وبذل كل الجهد حتىٰ يخرج هؤلاء من عبادة الأوثان إلىٰ عبادة رب الأنام، ومن عبادة العباد إلىٰ عبادة رب العباد، حتىٰ إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يسير في الأسواق يقول: «يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قُولُوا لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله تُفْلِحُوا».
حتىٰ إن الله تعالىٰ لما رأىٰ منه كل هذا الجهد والحزن الذي ملأ قلبه حتىٰ كاد يقتله الحزن لخوفه عليهم من عذاب ربهم، رأف الله تعالىٰ به فأنزل عليه:{لعلك باخع نفسك ألا يكونوا مؤمنين}[الشعراء: 3]. وأنزل:{فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا}[الكهف: 6]. أي: فلعك قاتل نفسك أسفًا وحزنًا لعدم إيمانهم بك وبرسالتك فلا تحزن كل هذا الحزن{فإنما عليك البلاغ وعلينا الحساب}[الرعد: 40].
ثم استمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعوته التي واجه فيها صناديد قريش وكبراءها فآذوه أشد إيذاء وتعداه هذا الإيذاء إلىٰ أصحابه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بأبي هو وأمي ونفسي وأهلي  صلى الله عليه وسلم.نكتفي بهذا القدر، ونذكر في المرة القادمة_إن شاء الله تعالى_ صورا من تعذيب المشركين للصحابة رضي الله عنهم          وصل اللهم على محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد،،  نستكمل سويا سيرة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتعرضه صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته رضوان الله عليهم للإيذاء من قبل المشركين.
   حيث اعتقد كفار مكة أن إيذاءهم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتعذيبهم لأصحابه سينال من عزيمتهم ويوهن قوتهم فيرضخون لهم ويطيعونهم فيما أرادوا، ولكن هيهات، هيهات، فما نالت هذه الأفعال من عزيمة الأبطال شيئًا، بل زادتهم قوة وصلابة. فكما علمت أخي الكريم لم يقف هذا الإيذاء عند حد معين، ولا علىٰ شخص معين، بل فاق كل الحدود ونال من كل شخص نطق بكلمة التوحيد{وما نقموا منهم إلا أن يؤمنوا بالله العزيز الحكيم}[البروج: 8]. *وإليك أخي الكريم بعض الصور لما لاقاه النبي* *صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين:* عَنْ عبد الله بن مَسْعُودٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: بَيْنَمَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يُصَلِّي عِنْدَ الْبَيْتِ وَأبو جَهْلٍ وَأَصْحَابٌ لَهُ جُلُوسٌ، وَقَدْ نُحِرَتْ جَزُورٌ بِالْأَمْسِ، فَقَالَ أبو جَهْلٍ: أَيُّكُمْ يَقُومُ إِلَىٰ سَلَا جَزُورِ بني فُلَانٍ فَيَأْخُذُهُ، فَيَضَعُهُ فِي كَتِفَيْ مُحَمَّدٍ إِذَا سَجَدَ؟ فَانْبَعَثَ أَشْقَىٰ الْقَوْمِ([1]) فَأَخَذَهُ، فَلَمَّا سَجَدَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَضَعَهُ بَيْنَ كَتِفَيْهِ، قَالَ: فَاسْتَضْحَكُوا وَجَعَلَ بَعْضُهُمْ يَمِيلُ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ، وَأَنَا قَائِمٌ أَنْظُرُ، لَوْ كَانَتْ لِي مَنَعَةٌ طَرَحْتُهُ عَنْ ظَهْرِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَالنَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم سَاجِدٌ مَا يَرْفَعُ رَأْسَهُ، حَتَّىٰ انْطَلَقَ إِنْسَانٌ فَأَخْبَرَ فَاطِمَةَ، فَجَاءَتْ وَهِيَ جُوَيْرِيَةٌ([2]) فَطَرَحَتْهُ عَنْهُ، ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ تَشْتِمُهُمْ، فَلَمَّا قَضَىٰ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم صَلَاتَهُ رَفَعَ صَوْتَهُ ثُمَّ دَعَا عَلَيْهِمْ، وَكَانَ إِذَا دَعَا دَعَا ثَلَاثًا، وَإِذَا سَأَلَ سَأَلَ ثَلَاثًا، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*اللَّهُمَّ عَلَيْكَ بِقُرَيْشٍ*» ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ، فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا صَوْتَهُ ذَهَبَ عَنْهُمْ الضِّحْكُ، وَخَافُوا دَعْوَتَهُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*اللَّهُمَّ عَلَيْكَ بِأبي جَهْلِ بن هِشَامٍ، وَعُتْبَةَ بن رَبِيعَةَ، وَشَيْبَةَ بن رَبِيعَةَ، وَالْوَلِيدِ بن عُقْبَةَ، وَأُمَيَّةَ بن خَلَفٍ، وَعُقْبَةَ بن أبي مُعَيْطٍ*» وَذَكَرَ السَّابِعَ وَلَمْ أَحْفَظْهُ، فَوَالَّذِي بَعَثَ مُحَمَّدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم بِالْحَقِّ لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ الَّذِينَ سَمَّىٰ صَرْعَىٰ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ، ثُمَّ سُحِبُوا إِلَىٰ الْقَلِيبِ قَلِيبِ بَدْرٍ. قَالَ أبو إِسْحَقَ: الْوَلِيدُ بن عُقْبَةَ غَلَطٌ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ([3]).
وقد وقع شك من الراوي في «صحيح البخاري» أهو أمية بن خلف أم أُبيّ؟ والصحيح أنه أمية فهو الذي قتل يوم بدر أما أبي فقد قتل يوم أحد، وقد تقطعت أوصال أمية فلم يلق في البئر. واعلم أخي الكريم أكرمك الله أن دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليهم لم يكن بسبب إيذائهم له صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهو صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يغضب لنفسه قط، وإنما كان ذلك لردهم دعوته وعدم قبولها. عن عُرْوَةَ بن الزُّبَيْرِ قَالَ: سَأَلْتُ ابْنَ عَمْرِو بن الْعَاصِ أَخْبِرْنِي بِأَشَدِّ شَيْءٍ صَنَعَهُ الْمُشْرِكُونَ بِالنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، قَالَ: بَيْنَما النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُصَلِّي فِي حِجْرِ الْكَعْبَةِ، إِذْ أَقْبَلَ عُقْبَةُ بن أبي مُعَيْطٍ فَوَضَعَ ثَوْبَهُ فِي عُنُقِهِ فَخَنَقَهُ خَنْقًا شَدِيدًا فَأَقْبَلَ أبو بَكْرٍ حَتَّىٰ أَخَذَ بِمَنْكِبِهِ وَدَفَعَهُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وقَالَ:{أتقتلون رجلا أن يقول ربي الله}[غافر: 28]([4]). وعَنْ أبي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قَالَ أبو جَهْلٍ: هَلْ يُعَفِّرُ مُحَمَّدٌ وَجْهَهُ بَيْنَ أَظْهُرِكُمْ، قَالَ: فَقِيلَ: نَعَمْ، فَقَالَ: وَاللَّاتِ وَالْعُزَّىٰ – يمينًا يحلف بها- لَئِنْ رَأَيْتُهُ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ لَأَطَأَنَّ عَلَىٰ رَقَبَتِهِ أَوْ لَأُعَفِّرَنَّ وَجْهَهُ فِي التُّرَابِ، قَالَ: فَأَتَىٰ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَهُوَ يُصَلِّي زَعَمَ لِيَطَأَ عَلَىٰ رَقَبَتِهِ، قَالَ: فَمَا فَجِئَهُمْ مِنْهُ إِلَّا وَهُوَ يَنْكُصُ عَلَىٰ عَقِبَيْهِ وَيَتَّقِي بِيَدَيْهِ، قَالَ: قِيلَ لَهُ: مَا لَكَ؟ فَقَالَ: إِنَّ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَهُ لَخَنْدَقًا مِنْ نَارٍ وَهَوْلًا وَأَجْنِحَةً، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*لَوْ دَنَا مِنِّي لَاخْتَطَفَتْهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ عُضْوًا عُضْوًا*» قَالَ: فَأَنْزَلَ الله تعالى:{أرأيت الذي ينهى عبدا إذا صلى أرأيت إن كان على الهدى أو أمر بالتقوى أرأيت إن كذب وتولى ألم يعلم بأن الله يرى كلا لئن لم ينته لنسفعا بالناصية ناصية كاذبة خاطئة فليدع ناديه سندع الزبانية كلا لا تطعه واسجد واقترب}العلق: 6-19]([5]). وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ يقول: «*لَقَدْ أُوذِيتُ فِي الله تعالى* *وَمَا يُؤْذَىٰ أَحَدٌ، وَأُخِفْتُ في الله وَمَا يُخَافُ أَحَدٌ*»([6]). وعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما أن أبا جَهْلٍ جاء إِلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَهُوَ يُصَلِّي، فَنَهَاهُ، فَتَهَدَّدَهُ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَقَالَ: أَتُهَدِّدُنِي؟  ! أَمَا وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي لَأَكْثَرُ أَهْلِ الْوَادِي نَادِيًا! فَأَنْزَلَ الله:{فليدع ناديه سندعالزبانية كلا لا تطعه واسجد واقترب} قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ: وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لَوْ دَعَا نَادِيَهُ لَأَخَذَتْهُ الزَّبَانِيَةُ([7]).  ولما نزلت{تبت يدا أبي لهب وتب}  أقبلت أم جميل أروىٰ بنت حرب، امرأة أبي جهل وهي تنشد: مذمم أبينا، ودينه قلينا، وأمره عصينا، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس في المسجد ومعه أبو بكر رضي الله عنه فلما رأها أبو بكر قال: يا رسول الله قد أقبلت وأنا أخاف أن تراك، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*إنها لن تراني*» وقرأ قرآنًا فاعتصم به، فوقفت علىٰ أبي بكر ولم تر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقالت: يا أبا بكر إني أُخبرت أن صاحبك هجاني، فقال: لا ورب هذا البيت ما هجاك، فولت وهي تقول: قد علمت قريش أني بنت سيدها([8]). وكأنَّ الله تعالىٰ أراد ألا يُسب نبيه من هؤلاء. فعَنْ أبي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أَلَا تَعْجَبُونَ كَيْفَ يَصْرِفُ الله عَنِّي شَتْمَ قُرَيْشٍ وَلَعْنَهُمْ؟!*» قالوا: كيف يا رسول الله؟ قال: «*يَشْتِمُونَ مُذَمَّمًا، وَأَنَا مُحَمَّدٌ، وَيَلْعَنُونَ مُذَمَّمًا، وَأَنَا مُحَمَّدٌ*»([9]). وكان الْمُشْرِكُونَ إذا سمعوا القرآن يجهر به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يصلي بأصحابه مستخفيًا يسبون الْقُرْآنَ وَمَنْ أَنْزَلَهُ وَمَنْ جَاءَ بِهِ، فأمره الله تَعَالَىٰ أن يتوسط بالقراءة بحيث يسمعه أتباعه دون المشركين، فأنزل الله تعالىٰ:{ولا تجهر بصلاتك ولا تخافت بها وابتغ بين ذلك سبيلا}[الإسراء: 110]([10]).
ولكن الله تعالىٰ قد كفىٰ نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم المستهزئين وعصمه منهم فلم يضروه بشيء، وقد تجلت هذه الرعاية وظهرت لما اجتمع كفار قُرَيْشٍ فِي الْحِجْرِ فَتَعَاهَدُوا بِاللَّاتِ وَالْعُزَّىٰ وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةِ الْأُخْرَىٰ، لَوْ قَدْ رَأَيْنَا مُحَمَّدًا قُمْنَا إِلَيْهِ قِيَامَ رَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ، فَلَمْ نُفَارِقْهُ حَتَّىٰ نَقْتُلَهُ، فلما علمت بذلك فَاطِمَةُ رضي الله عنها أقبلت تَبْكِي حَتَّىٰ دَخَلَتْ عَلَىٰ أَبِيهَا صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَقَالَتْ: هَؤُلَاءِ الْمَلَأُ مِنْ قَوْمِكَ فِي الْحِجْرِ قَدْ تَعَاهَدُوا أَنْ لَوْ قَدْ رَأَوْكَ قَامُوا إِلَيْكَ فَقَتَلُوكَ، فَلَيْسَ مِنْهُمْ رَجُلٌ إِلَّا وقَدْ عَرَفَ نَصِيبَهُ من ذلك، فقَالَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*يَا بنيَّةُ أَدْنِي وَضُوءًا*»، فَتَوَضَّأَ، ثُمَّ دَخَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ الْمَسْجِدَ، فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ قَالُوا هَذَا هو، فَخَفَضُوا أَبْصَارَهُمْ، وَعُقِرُوا فِي مَجَالِسِهِمْ فَلَمْ يَرْفَعُوا إِلَيْهِ أَبْصَارَهُمْ، وَلَمْ يَقُمْ مِنْهُمْ رَجُلٌ، فَأَقْبَلَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حَتَّىٰ قَامَ عَلَىٰ رُءُوسِهِمْ، فَأَخَذَ قَبْضَةً مِنْ تُرَابٍ فَحَصَبَهُمْ بِهَا، وَقَالَ: شَاهَتْ الْوُجُوهُ. قَالَ ابن عباس: فَمَا أَصَابَتْ رَجُلًا مِنْهُمْ حَصَاةٌ إِلَّا قَدْ قُتِلَ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ كَافِرًا([11]). ولقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رغم كل هذا الإيذاء والتعنت ضده وضد دعوته رؤفًا بهم رحيمًا، حتىٰ إن جِبْرِيلَ  لما جاءه ومعه مَلَكُ الْجِبَالِ – يوم العقبة- وعرض عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنْ يطْبِقَ عَلَيْهِمْ الْأَخْشَبَيْنِ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*بَلْ أَرْجُو أَنْ يُخْرِجَ الله مِنْ أَصْلَابِهِمْ مَنْ يَعْبُدُه لَا يُشْرِكُ بِهِ شَيْئًا*»([12]). فهل عرفت البشرية مثل هذه الرحمة؟ كلا والله ما عرفت ولن تعرف. بأبي هو وأمي ونفسي. 
 ([1]) هو عقبة بن أبي معيط كما ثبت في بعض الروايات. 
([2]) أي صغيرة. 
([3]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3854)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: ما لقي النبي r وأصحابه من المشركين بمكة، مسلم (1794) كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: ما لقي النبي r من أذىٰ المشركين والمنافقين. وهذا سياق مسلم، والسابع هو عمارة بن الوليد، وقع تسميته في بعض الروايات. 
([4]) «صحيح البخاري» (3856) كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: ما لقي النبي r وأصحابه من المشركين بمكة. 
([5]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4958) كتاب: التفسير، تفسير سورة اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق، مسلم (2797)، كتاب: صفة القيامة والجنة والنار، باب: إن الإنسان ليطغىٰ، أن رآه استغنىٰ، والسياق له. 
([6]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (12151)، الترمذي (2472) كتاب: صفة القيامة والرقاق والورع عن رسول الله r، صححه الألباني في «السلسلة الصحيحة» (2222)، «صحيح الجامع» (5001). 
([7]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (3045)، والترمذي (3349) كتاب: التفسير، باب: ومن سورة اقرأ باسم ربك، وصححه الألباني في «السلسلة الصحيحة» (275). 
([8]) *صحيح:* أخرجه الحاكم (3376) كتاب: التفسير، تفسير سورة بني إسرائيل، وقال: هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه، ووافقه الذهبي «التعليقات الحسان» (6477)، «صحيح السيرة» للألباني (138). 
([9]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3533)، كتاب: المناقب، باب: ما جاء في أسماء رسول الله r، أحمد 2/244، 340، 366. 
([10]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4722)، كتاب: التفسير، سورة بني إسرائيل، مسلم (446) كتاب: الصلاة، باب: التوسط في القراءة في الصلاة الجهرية بين الجهر والإسرار إذا خاف من الجهر مفسدة. 
([11]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد 1/303، 368، وصححه الشيخ أحمد شاكر. 
([12]) *متفق عليه:* البخاري (3231) كتاب: بدء الخلق، باب: إذا قال أحدكم: آمين، والملائكة في السماء: آمين، فوافقت إحداهما الأخرىٰ غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه، ومسلم (1795) كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: ما لقي النبي r من أذىٰ المشركين والمنافقين.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

هذا ما لاقاه النبي ، أما عن أصحابه رضوان الله عليهم.
 فهذا بلال بن رباح – رضي الله عنه وأرضاه- عذب بلال في الله عذابًا لا يتحمَّلُه بشر، حتىٰ إن المشركين ألبسوه أدرع الحديد وصهروه في الشمس هو ومن معه من السابقين فما منهم من أحد إلا وقد أتاهم علىٰ ما أرادوا إلا بلال. عَنْ ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قَالَ: أَوَّلُ مَنْ أَظْهَرَ إِسْلَامَهُ سَبْعَةٌ: رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَأبو بَكْرٍ، وَعَمَّارٌ، وَأُمُّهُ سُمَيَّةُ، وَصُهَيْبٌ، وَبِلَالٌ، وَالْمِقْدَادُ، فَأَمَّا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَمَنَعَهُ الله بِعَمِّهِ، وَأَمَّا أبو بَكْرٍ فَمَنَعَهُ الله بِقَوْمِهِ، وَأَمَّا سَائِرُهُمْ فَأَخَذَهُمْ الْمُشْرِكُونَ فَأَلْبَسُوهُمْ أَدْرَاعَ الْحَدِيدِ، فصَهَرُوهُمْ فِي الشَّمْسِ، فَمَا مِنْهُمْ من أحد إِلَّا وَقَدْ وَاتَاهُمْ عَلَىٰ مَا أَرَادُوا إِلَّا بِلَالٌ، فَإِنَّهُ هَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ نَفْسُهُ فِي الله، وَهَانَ عَلَىٰ قَوْمِهِ، فأخذوه فَأَعْطَوْهُ الْوِلْدَانَ فجعلوا يَطُوفُونَ بِهِ شِعَابَ مَكَّةَ، وَهُوَ يَقُولُ أَحَدٌ أَحَدٌ([1]). *قال الذهبي:* من السابقين الأولين الذين عذبوا في الله([2]). وظل المشركون يعذبون بلالاً حتىٰ إن كان أمية بن خلف – عليه لعائن الله- يخرجه إذا حميت الظهيرة، فيطرحه علىٰ ظهره في بطحاء مكة، ثم يأمر بالصخرة العظيمة فتوضع علىٰ صدره، ثم يقول له: لا والله لا تزال هكذا حتىٰ تموت، أو تكفر بمحمد، وتعبد اللات والعزىٰ، فيقول وهو في ذلك البلاء: أحد أحد([3]). وظل بلال يتحمل هذا التعذيب الشديد الذي يفوق طاقات البشر وهو يردد كلمته الخالدة: أحد، أحد، حتىٰ اشتراه الصديق فأعتقه في سبيل الله. عن قيس قال: اشترىٰ أبو بكر بلالاً وهو مدفون في الحجارة بخمس أواقٍ من ذهب، فقالوا: لو أبيت إلا أُوقية لبعناكه، قال: لو أبيتم إلا مائة أوقية لأخذته([4]). فكَانَ عُمَرُ يَقُولُ: أبو بَكْرٍ سَيِّدُنَا وَأَعْتَقَ سَيِّدَنَا([5]). ثم أمكن الله بلالاً من عدوه أمية بن خلف في غزوة بدر فاقتص منه. يقول عبد الرَّحْمَنِ بن عَوْفٍ: كَاتَبْتُ أُمَيَّةَ بن خَلَفٍ كِتَابًا بِأَنْ يَحْفَظَنِي فِي صَاغِيَتِي([6]) بِمَكَّةَ وَأَحْفَظَهُ فِي صَاغِيَتِهِ بِالْمَدِينَةِ فَلَمَّا ذَكَرْتُ الرَّحْمَنَ قَالَ: لَا أَعْرِفُ الرَّحْمَنَ كَاتِبْنِي بِاسْمِكَ الَّذِي كَانَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فَكَاتَبْتُهُ عبد عَمْرٍو فَلَمَّا كَانَ فِي يَوْمِ بَدْرٍ خَرَجْتُ إِلَىٰ جَبَلٍ لِأُحْرِزَهُ حِينَ نَامَ النَّاسُ فَأَبْصَرَهُ بِلَالٌ فَخَرَجَ حَتَّىٰ وَقَفَ عَلَىٰ مَجْلِسٍ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ فَقَالَ أُمَيَّةُ بن خَلَفٍ: لَا نَجَوْتُ إِنْ نَجَا أُمَيَّةُ فَخَرَجَ مَعَهُ فَرِيقٌ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ فِي آثَارِنَا فَلَمَّا خَشِيتُ أَنْ يَلْحَقُونَا خَلَّفْتُ لَهُمْ ابْنَهُ لِأَشْغَلَهُمْ فَقَتَلُوهُ ثُمَّ أَبَوْا حَتَّىٰ يَتْبَعُونَا وَكَانَ رَجُلًا ثَقِيلًا فَلَمَّا أَدْرَكُونَا قُلْتُ لَهُ: ابْرُكْ فَبَرَكَ فَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْهِ نَفْسِي لِأَمْنَعَهُ فَتَخَلَّلُوهُ بِالسُّيُوفِ مِنْ تَحْتِي حَتَّىٰ قَتَلُوهُ وَأَصَابَ أَحَدُهُمْ رِجْلِي بِسَيْفِهِ([7]). صبرًا آل ياسر فإن موعدكم الجنة: وكان ممن عذب في الله عمار وأبواه ياسر وسمية رضي الله عنهم. *قال ابن حجر في ترجمة عمار*: كان من السابقين الأولين هو وأبوه وكانوا ممن يعذب في الله([8]). *وقال ابن عبد البر*: كان عمار وأمه سمية ممن عذب في الله([9]). فكان الكفار يلبسوهم أدرع الحديد فيصهروهم في الشمس حتىٰ قتل ياسر. وأما سمية فقيل أن أبا جهل طعنها في قبلها فماتت فكانت أول شهيدة في الإسلام([10]). وقيل طُعنت في فخذها فسرىٰ الرمح إلىٰ فرجها فماتت شهيدة([11]). فلما قتل والدا عمار واشتد عليه العذاب تابعهم علىٰ ما أرادوا وقلبه كاره له، قال ابن حجر: واتفقوا علىٰ أنه نزلت فيه:{من كفر بالله من بعد إيمانه إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان}  [النحل: 106]([12]). وكان من مناقب آل ياسر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يمر بهم وهم يعذبون ويقول: «*أبشروا آل عمار وآل ياسر فإن موعدكم الجنة*»([13]). وكان خباب ابن الأرتِّ ممن عذب في الله: *قال ابن عبد البر*: وكان قديم الإسلام ممن عذب في الله، وصبر علىٰ دينه([14]). *وقال ابن حجر*: وروىٰ البارودي، أنه أسلم سادس ستة، وهو أول من أظهر إسلامه وعذب عذابًا شديدًا لأجل ذلك([15]). حتىٰ إن خبابًا ذهب إلىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يشكو له شدة ما يلقونه من المشركين، فجاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وَهُوَ مُتَوَسِّدٌ بُرْدَةً لَهُ فِي ظِلِّ الْكَعْبَةِ فقال له هو وجماعة من الصحابة: أَلَا تَسْتَنْصِرُ لَنَا؟ أَلَا تَدْعُو لَنَا؟ فَقَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*قَدْ كَانَ مَنْ قَبْلَكُمْ يُؤْخَذُ الرَّجُلُ فَيُحْفَرُ لَهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيُجْعَلُ فِيهَا،ثم يؤتىٰ بِالْمِنْشَارِ فَيُوضَعُ عَلَىٰ رَأْسِهِ فَيُجْعَلُ نِصْفَيْنِ، وَيُمْشَطُ بِأَمْشَاطِ الْحَدِيدِ مَا دُونَ لَحْمِهِ وَعَظْمِهِ فَمَا يَصُدُّهُ ذَلِكَ عَنْ دِينِهِ، وَاللَّهِ لَيَتِمَّنَّ الله تعالىٰ هَذَا الْأَمْرُ حَتَّىٰ يَسِيرَ الرَّاكِبُ مِنْ صَنْعَاءَ إِلَىٰ حَضْرَمَوْتَ لَا يَخَافُ إِلَّا الله وَالذِّئْبَ عَلَىٰ غَنَمِهِ، وَلَكِنَّكُمْ تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ*»([16]). وقد جَاءَ خَبَّابٌ يومًا إِلَىٰ عُمَرَ بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فَقَالَ له: ادْنُ، فَمَا أَحَدٌ أَحَقَّ بِهَذَا الْمَجْلِسِ مِنْكَ إِلَّا عَمَّارٌ، فَجَعَلَ خَبَّابٌ يُرِيهِ آثَارًا بِظَهْرِهِ مِمَّا عَذَّبَهُ الْمُشْرِكُونَ([17]). ولم يتوقف إيذاء المشركين للمسلمين علىٰ الإيذاء الجسدي فقط، بل إنَّ المشركين استحلوا أموالهم فأكلوها بالباطل. قال خباب: كنت رجلاً قينًا([18]). وَكَانَ عَلَىٰ الْعَاصِ بن وَائِلٍ دين، فَأَتَيْتُهُ، أَتَقَاضَاهُ، فَقَالَ: لَا والله، لا أَقْضِيكَ حَتَّىٰ تَكْفُرَ بِمُحَمَّدٍ، فَقُلْتُ: لَا وَاللَّهِ، لَا أَكْفُرُ بِمُحَمَّدٍ حَتَّىٰ تموت ثُمَّ تبعث، قَالَ: فإني إذا مت ثُمَّ أُبْعَثَ، جئتني ولي ثم مَال وَوَلَد فأعطيك، فأنزل الله:{أفرأيت الذي كفر بآياتنا وقال لأوتين مالا وولدا}  إلىٰ قوله:{ونرثه ما يقول ويأتينا فردا}  [مريم: 77- 80]([19]).  وكان ممن عذب صهيب الرومي:  *قال ابن حجر نقلاً عن البغوي:* وكان من المستضعفين ممن يعذب في الله([20]). ولما أقبل أبو ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه إلىٰ مكة مؤمنًا قَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*ارْجِعْ إِلَىٰ قَوْمِكَ فَأَخْبِرْهُمْ حَتَّىٰ يَأْتِيَكَ أَمْرِي*» فَقَالَ: وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لَأَصْرُخَنَّ بِهَا بَيْنَ ظَهْرَانَيْهِمْ فَخَرَجَ حَتَّىٰ أَتَىٰ الْمَسْجِدَ، فَنَادَىٰ بِأَعْلَىٰ صَوْتِهِ أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ الله، فثَارَ عليه الْقَوْمُ فَضَرَبُوهُ حَتَّىٰ أَضْجَعُوهُ، فَأَتَىٰ الْعَبَّاسُ فَأَكَبَّ عَلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: وَيْلَكُمْ! أَلَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ مِنْ غِفَارٍ، وَأَنَّ طَرِيقَ تُجَّارِكُمْ إِلَىٰ الشَّامِ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأَنْقَذَهُ مِنْهُمْ، ثُمَّ عَادَ مِنْ الْغَدِ بِمِثْلِهَا، وَثَارُوا إِلَيْهِ فَضَرَبُوهُ، فَأَكَبَّ عَلَيْهِ الْعَبَّاسُ فَأَنْقَذَهُ([21]). فهذا قليل من كثير مما لاقاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضوان الله عليهم من كفار مكة لإرغامهم علىٰ ترك عقيدة التوحيد. ووالله ما كان هذا منهم لتكذيبهم له صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهم يعلمون جيدًا أنه الصادق، وقد شهدوا له بذلك حتىٰ بعد مبعثه صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن الذي حملهم علىٰ ذلك جحودهم وظلمهم وكبرهم! قال تعالىٰ:{فإنهم لا يكذبونك ولكن الظالمين بآيات الله يجحدون}[الأنعام: 33]. وقال تعالىٰ:{وجحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلما وعلوا}[النمل: 14]، وكانوا ينكرون علىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقولون:{أجعل الآلهة إلها واحدا إن هذا لشيء عجاب}[ص: 5] وكان من أسباب محاربتهم للدعوة أن قالوا:{لولا نزل هذا القرآن على رجل من القريتين عظيم}[الزخرف: 31]. فلم يكن عندهم أدنىٰ استعداد لترك دين الآباء والأجداد حتىٰ قالوا:{اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم} [الأنفال: 32].  ثم التجأ المشركون بعد ذلك إلىٰ أسلوب آخر ألا وهو أسلوب التشكيك – أي: تشكيك المؤمنين في دينهم ونبيهم- فلجأوا إلىٰ طلب المستحيلات، حتىٰ يعجز عنها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم يغمزُون بعد ذلك أصحابه أنه لو كان نبيًا حقًا لما عجز عن ذلك، فكانوا يطالبونه بهذه الآيات ويقولون حتىٰ تطمئن قلوبنا ونعلم أن قد صدقتنا ونكون عليها من الشاهدين، وهم لا ينوون في قرارة أنفسهم إلا نكران هذه الآيات. فلما علم الله منهم أنهم يطالبون بهذه الآيات علىٰ وجه العناد لا علىٰ وجه طلب الهدىٰ، والرشاد لم يجابوا إلىٰ كثير مما طلبوا ولا ما إليه رغبوا، لعلم الحق سبحانه أنهم لو عاينوا وشاهدوا ما أرادوا لاستمروا في طغيانهم يعمهون، ولظلوا في غيِّهم وضلالتهم يترددون([22]). عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ: قَالَتْ قُرَيْشٌ لِلنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ لَنَا الصَّفَا ذَهَبًا وَنُؤْمِنُ بِكَ، قَالَ: «*وَتَفْعَلُوا؟*» قَالُوا: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: فَدَعَا، فَأَتَاهُ جِبْرِيلُ فَقَالَ: إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يَقْرَأُ عَلَيْكَ السَّلَامَ، وَيَقُولُ لك: إِنْ شِئْتَ أَصْبَحَ الصَّفَا لَهُمْ ذَهَبًا، فَمَنْ كَفَرَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ مِنْهُمْ عَذَّبْتُهُ عَذَابًا لَا أُعَذِّبُهُ أَحَدًا مِنْ الْعَالَمِينَ، وَإِنْ شِئْتَ فَتَحْتُ لَهُمْ بَابَ الرَّحْمَةِ وَالتَّوْبَةِ، قَالَ: «*بَلْ بَابُ التَّوْبَةِ وَالرَّحْمَةِ*»([23]). 
 ([1]) *حسن:* أخرجه أحمد 1/404، وابن ماجه (150) باب: فضائل أصحاب الرسول ، والحاكم 3/284، وقال: صحيح الإسناد ووافقه الذهبي، وحسنه الألباني في «صحيح السيرة» (121).        ويرد علىٰ هذا الحديث إشكالان: *      الأول*: في قول ابن مسعود: فأما رسول الله  فمنعه الله بعمه.       وظاهر هذا أن ابن مسعود ينفي تعرض النبي  للإيذاء، وهذا ليس مراد ابن مسعود  بلا شك، وإلا فقد أوذي النبي  كما ثبت ذلك في الأحاديث التي رواها ابن مسعود نفسه، إذًا فمراد ابن مسعود أن النبي  لم يُحبس ولم يُسجن كبقية المستضعفين وذلك لحماية عمه له. والله أعلم. *      والثاني*: قول ابن مسعود: فما منهم من أحد إلا وقد أتاهم علىٰ ما أرادوا إلا بلالاً.       فظاهر هذا أن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم قد رجعوا عن دين الإسلام إلىٰ الكفر مرة أخرىٰ، وهذا أيضًا ليس مراد ابن مسعود بلا شك، لأن هؤلاء الصحابة الذين ذكرهم لم يرتد منهم أحد بل ظلوا  أعمدة للإسلام وحماة له حتىٰ وفاتهم ، إذًا فمراد ابن مسعود  أنه ما منهم من أحد إلا وقد أخذ برخصة الله تعالىٰ مع ثبوت الإيمان في قلبه. 
([2]) «سير أعلام النبلاء» 3/206. 
([3]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 1/262. 
([4]) «سير أعلام النبلاء» 3/210، وقال الذهبي: إسناده قوي. 
([5]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3754)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: مناقب بلال بن رباح. 
([6]) الصاغية: بصاد مهملة وغين معجمة خاصة الرجل، مأخوذ من صاغ إليه إذا مال، قال الأصمعي: صاغية الرجل كل ما يميل إليه، ويطلق علىٰ الأهل والمال.اهـ. «فتح الباري» 4/561. 
([7]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (2301)، كتاب: الوكالة، باب: إذا وكل المسلم حربيًا في دار الحرب أو في دار الإسلام جاز. 
([8]) «الإصابة» 2/1300، ط. دار المعرفة، بيروت. 
([9]) «الاستيعاب» (548)، ط. دار المعرفة، بيروت. 
([10]) «الإصابة» 4/2542. 
([11]) «الاستيعاب» (896). 
([12]) «الإصابة» 2/1300. 
([13]) ذكره الألباني في «صحيح السيرة» (155) وقال: أخرجه الحاكم في «المستدرك» 3/388، 389 من طريق أبي الزبير عن جابر، وقال: صحيح علىٰ شرط مسلم، ووافقه الذهبي، وهو كما قالا، إلا أن أبا الزبير مدلس، وقد عنعنه. وقد أخرجه عنه ابن سعد 3/249 من الطريق نفسها ولم يذكر فيه جابرًا، وقد ذكره الهيثمي 9/293 من مسنده وقال: رواه الطبراني في «الأوسط»، ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير إبراهيم بن عبد العزيز المقوم وهو ثقة، ثم ذكر له شاهدًا من حديث عثمان بن عفان مرفوعًا مثله، وقال: رواه الطبراني، ورجاله ثقات. 
([14]) «الاستيعاب» (236). 
([15]) «الإصابة» 1/473. 
([16]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3852)، كتاب: «مناقب الأنصار»، باب: ما لقي النبي  وأصحابه من المشركين بمكة. 
([17]) *صحيح:* أخرجه ابن ماجه (153) باب: «فضائل أصحاب الرسول r» وابن سعد 3/165، وصححه الألباني في «صحيح السيرة» (157). 
([18]) بفتح القاف وسكون الياء وأصل القين الحداد ثم صار كل صائغ عند العرب قينًا، وقال الزجاج: القين الذي يصلح الأسنة. «فتح الباري». 
([19]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (2425)، كتاب: الخصومات، باب: التقاضي، ومسلم (2795) كتاب: صفة القيامة والجنة والنار، باب: سؤال اليهود النبي عن الروح. 
([20]) «الإصابة» 2/909. 
([21]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (2473) كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: فضائل أبي ذر. 
([22]) «البداية والنهاية» 3/56. 
([23]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد 1/345، وابن جرير في «التفسير» 15/108، والحاكم 2/362، وقال: صحيح الإسناد ووافقه الذهبي، قال الألباني وهو كما قالا «صحيح السيرة» (152-153).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ثم سأل المشركون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يشق لهم القمر شقين فأجابهم الله لهذا
فعَنْ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: انْشَقَّ الْقَمَرُ عَلَىٰ عَهْدِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فِرْقَتَيْنِ فِرْقَةً فَوْقَ الْجَبَلِ، وَفِرْقَةً دُونَهُ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*اشْهَدُوا*»([1]).
فلما انشق القمر قال كفار قريش: سحركم ابن أبي كبشه، فقال: رجل منهم: إن محمدًا إن كان سحر القمر فإنه لا يبلغ من سحره أن يسحر الأرض كلها، فاسألوا من يأتيكم من بلد آخر هل رأوا هذا، فسألوا فأخبروهم أنهم رأوا مثل ذلك([2]).ثم التجأ المشركون بعد ذلك إلىٰ أسلوب المجادلة.  عن جابر  رضي الله عنه قال: اجتمعت قريش يومًا فقالوا: انظروا أعلمكم بالسحر والكهانة والشعر، فليأت هذا الرجل الذي فرَّق جماعتنا، وشتت أمرنا، وعاب ديننا، فليكلمه، وينظر ماذا يرد عليه؟ فقالوا: ما نعلم أحدًا غير عتبة بن ربيعة، فقالوا: أنت يا أبا الوليد! فأتاه عتبة فقال: يا محمد! أنت خيرٌ أم عبد الله؟ فسكت رسول اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: أنت خيرٌ أم عبد المطلب؟ فسكت رسول لله صلى الله عليه وسلم. ثم قال: إن كنت تزعم أن هؤلاء خير منك، فقد عبدوا الآلهة التي عبت، وإن كنت تزعم أنك خير منهم، فتكلم حتىٰ نسمع قولك، إنا والله ما رأينا سخلة([3]) قط أشأم علىٰ قومه منك، فرقت جماعتنا، وشتت أمرنا، وعبت ديننا، وفضحتنا في العرب، حتىٰ لقد طار فيهم أن في قريش ساحرًا، وأن في قريش كاهنًا، والله ما ننتظر إلا مثل صيحة الحبلىٰ([4])، أن يقوم بعضنا إلىٰ بعض بالسيوف حتىٰ نتفانىٰ، أيها الرجل إن كان إنما بك الحاجة، جمعنا لك حتىٰ تكون أغنىٰ قريش رجلاً واحدًا، وإن كان إنما بك الباءة، فاختر أي نساء قريش شئت فلنزوجك عشرًا، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*فرغت؟*» قال: نعم، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ح م تنزيل من الرحمن الرحيم*» إلىٰ أن بلغ: «فإن أعرضوا فقل أنذرتكم صاعقة مثل صاعقة عاد وثمود»[فصلت: 1- 13] فقال عتبة: حسبك، ما عندك غير هذا؟ قال: «*لا*» فرجع إلىٰ قريش، فقالوا: ما وراءك؟ قال: ما تركت شيئًا أرىٰ أنكم تكلمونه إلا كلمته. قالوا: فهل أجابك؟ فقال: نعم، ثم قال: لا والذي نصبها بيِّنة، ما فهمت شيئًا مما قال، غير أنه أنذركم صاعقة مثل صاعقة عاد وثمود. قالوا: ويلك أيكلمك الرجل بالعربية لا تدري ما قال؟! قال: لا والله، ما فهمت شيئًا مما قال، غير ذكر الصاعقة([5]).
 ثم عقد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اجتماعات سرية بالمسلمين في دار الأرقم ليُعلِّمهم شرائع الإسلام. كانت هذه الدار في أصل الصفا بعيدة عن أعين الطغاة ومجالسهم، فاختارها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليجتمع فيها بالمسلمين سرًا، فيتلوا عليهم آيات الله ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة، وليؤدي المسلمون عبادتهم وأعمالهم، ويتلقوا ما أنزل علىٰ رسوله وهم في أمن وسلام، وليدخل من يدخل في الإسلام ولا يعلم به الطغاة من أصحاب السطوة والنقمة. ومما لم يكن يُشك فيه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لو اجتمع بالمسلمين علنًا لحاول المشركون بكل ما عندهم من القسوة والغلظة أن يحولوا بينه وبين ما يريد من تزكية نفوسهم ومن تعليمهم الكتاب والحكمة، وربما أفضىٰ ذلك إلىٰ مصادمة الفريقين، بل قد وقع ذلك فعلاً، فقد ذكر ابن إسحاق أن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا يجتمعون في الشعاب، فيصلون فيها سرًا، فرآهم نفر من كفار قريش، فسبوهم وقاتلوهم، فضرب سعد بن أبي وقاص رجلاً منهم فسال دمه، وكان أول دم هريق في الإسلام. ومعلوم أن المصادمة لو تعددت وطالت لأفضت إلىٰ تدمير المسلمين وإبادتهم، فكان من الحكمة السرية والاختفاء، فكان عامة الصحابة يخفون إسلامهم وعبادتهم وإجتماعهم، أما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فكان يجهر بالدعوة والعبادة بين ظهراني المشركين لا يصرفه عن ذلك شيء، ولكن كان يجتمع مع المسلمين سرًا، نظرًا لصالحهم وصالح الإسلام([6]). 
 ([1]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4867)، كتاب: «التفسير»، باب: قوله تعالىٰ وانشق القمر، ومسلم (2802)، كتاب: صفة القيامة، باب: انشقاق القمر. 
([2]) «عيون الأثر» 1/207. 
([3]) السخل: المولود المحبب إلىٰ أبويه، وهو في الأصل ولد الغنم. «النهاية في غريب الحديث والأثر» ابن الأثير، ط. دار المعرفة، بيروت. 
([4]) أي ما ننتظر إلا وقتًا قليلاً قدر ما تصيح الحُبلىٰ ثم تضع. 
([5]) *صحيح:* أخرجه الحاكم 2/506، 507، وقال: صحيح علىٰ شرط البخاري، ووافقه الذهبي، قال الألباني: وهو كما قالا انظر «صحيح السيرة» 159، 160. 
([6]) «الرحيق المختوم» 97، 98.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيك ونفعك بك .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي السنة الخامسة من البعثة: هاجر جماعة من الصحابة إلىٰ الحبشة – بإذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حفاظًا علىٰ دينهم، منهم: عثمان بن عفان والزبير بن العوام وعبد الرحمن بن عوف وجعفر بن أبي طالب، فأقاموا بها عشر سنين، وكان وقوع ذلك مرتين، وذكر أهل السير أن الأولىٰ كانت في شهر رجب من سنة خمس من المبعث، وأن أول من هاجر منهم أحد عشر رجلا وأربع نسوة، وقيل: وامرأتان، وقيل: كانوا إثنىٰ عشر رجلاً، وقيل: عشرة، وأنهم خرجوا مشاة إلىٰ البحر فاستأجروا سفينة بنصف دينار([1]). سبب الهجرة إلىٰ الحبشة:  *تقول أم سلمة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها:* لما ضاقت مكة، وأوذي أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفتنوا، ورأوا ما يصيبهم من البلاء والفتنة في دينهم، وأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يستطيع دفع ذلك عنهم، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في منعة من قومه ومن عمه، لا يصل إليه شيء مما يكره ومما ينال أصحابه، فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*إن بأرض الحبشة ملكًا لا يظلم أحد عنده، فالحقوا ببلاده حتىٰ يجعل الله لكم فرجًا ومخرجًا مما أنتم فيه*»، فخرجنا إليها أرسالاً، حتىٰ اجتمعنا بها، فنزلنا بخير دار إلىٰ خير جار، آمنين علىٰ ديننا، ولم نخش فيها ظلمًا([2]).  المهاجرون الأولون إلىٰ الحبشة: كان عثمان بن عفان أول من خرج إلىٰ أرض الحبشة، ومعه امرأته رقية بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم([3])، وحاطب بن عمرو بن عبد شمس بن عبد ود، وأبو حذيفة بن عتبة بن ربيعة، ومعه امرأته سهلة بنت سهيل، فولدت له بأرض الحبشة محمد بن أبي حذيفة، ثم تبعهم مصعب بن عمير، وعبد الرحمن بن عوف، والزبير بن العوام، وأبو سلمة بن عبد الأسد، ومعه امرأته أم سلمة بنت أبي أمية، وعثمان بن مظعون، وعامر بن ربيعة، ومعه امرأته ليلىٰ بنت أبي حثمة، وأبو سَبرة بن أبي رُهُم العامري، وامرأته أم كلثوم بنت سهيل بن عمرو، وسهيل بن بيضاء. فهؤلاء أحد عشر رجلاً وخمسة نسوة. *قيل*: وكان عليهم عثمان بن مظعون. وهو قول أكثر أهل السير. *وقيل*: كان عليهم عثمان بن عفان. والله أعلم.رجوع المهاجرين إلىٰ مكة مرة أخرىٰ: ثم حدث بعد ذلك أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَرَأَ سُورَةَ النَّجْمِ بمكة فلما وصل إلىٰ آية السجدة منها سَجَدَ وسجد معه المسلمون والمشركون وحتىٰ الجن سجدوا، ومَا بَقِيَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ الْقَوْمِ إِلَّا سَجَدَ([4]). فوصل هذا الخبر إلىٰ مهاجري الحبشة ولكن بصورة أخرىٰ، حيث وصلهم أن مشركي مكة قد أسلموا، فرجعوا. حتىٰ إذا دنوا من مكة بلغهم أن ما كانوا تحدثوا به من إسلام أهل مكة كان باطلاً، فلم يدخل أحد منهم إلا بجوار، أو مستخفيًا، فكان ممن دخل عليه مكة منهم فأقام بها حتىٰ هاجر إلىٰ المدينة فشهد معه بدرًا، ومن حبس عنه حتىٰ فاته بدر وغيره، ومن مات بمكة([5]). وكان ممن دخل منهم بجوار: عثمان بن مظعون دخل بجوارٍ من الوليد بن المغيرة، وأبو سلمة بن عبد الأسد دخل بجوار من أبي طالب بن عبد المطلب، وكان خاله، فأم أبي سلمة هي بَرَّةُ بنت عبد المطلب([6]). عثمان بن مظعون يرد جوار الوليد: فلما رأىٰ عثمان بن مظعون ما فيه أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من البلاء، وهو يغدو ويروح في أمان من الوليد بن المغيرة، قال: والله إن غدوي ورواحي آمنًا بجوار رجل من أهل الشرك، وأصحابي وأهل ديني يلقون من البلاء والأذىٰ في الله مالا يصيبني، لنقص كبير في نفسي، فمشىٰ إلىٰ الوليد بن المغيرة فقال له: يا أبا عبد شمس، وَفَتْ ذمَّتُك، قد رددت إليك جوارك، فقال له: لم يا ابن أخي؟ لعله آذاك أحد من قومي، قال: لا، ولكني أرضىٰ بجوار الله ولا أريد أن أستجير بغيره! قال: فانطلقْ إلىٰ المسجد فارددْ علىٰ جواري علانية كما أجرتك علانية، قال: فانطلقا فخرجا حتىٰ أتيا المسجد، فقال الوليد: هذا عثمان قد جاء يرد عليَّ جواري، قال: صدق قد وجدته وفيًا كريم الجوار، ولكني قد أحببت أن لا أستجير بغير الله، فقد رددت عليه جواره، ثم انصرف عثمان([7]).قصة أبي سلمة في جواره: لما استجار أبو سلمة بأبي طالب، مشىٰ إليه رجال من بني مخزوم، قالوا: يا أبا طالب، لقد منعت منا ابن أخيك محمدًا، فما لك ولصاحبنا تمنعه منا؟ قال: إنه استجار بي، وهو ابن أختي، وأنا إن لم أمنع ابن أختي لم أمنع ابن أخي، فقام أبو لهب فقال: يا معشر قريش، والله لقد أكثرتم علىٰ هذا الشيخ، ما تزالون تتواثبون عليه في جواره من بين قومه، والله لتنتهنَّ عنه أو لنقومنَّ معه في كل ما قام فيه حتىٰ يبلغ ما أراد، قال فقالوا: بل ننصرف عما تكره يا أبا عتبة، وكان لهم وليًا وناصرًا علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأبقوا علىٰ ذلك([8]). دخول أبي بكر في جوار ابن الدُّغُنَّة ورد جواره عليه: روىٰ ابن إسحاق عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: حين ضاقت عليه مكة وأصابه فيها الأذىٰ، ورأىٰ من تظاهر قريش علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ما رأىٰ، استأذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الهجرة فأذن له، فخرج أبو بكر مهاجرًا، حتىٰ سار مكة يومًا أو يومين، لقيه ابن الدغنة([9]) أخو بني الحارث بن عبد مناف بن كنانة، وهو يومئذ سيد الأحابيش([10]) فقال ابن الدغنة: أين أبو بكر؟ قال: أخرجني قومي وآذوني، وضيقوا عليَّ، قال: ولم؟ فوالله إنك لتزين العشيرة، وتعين علىٰ النوائب، وتفعل المعروف، وتُكسب المعدوم، ارجع فأنت في جواري، فرجع معه حتىٰ إذا دخل مكة قام ابن الدغنة فقال: يا معشر قريش، إني قد أجرت ابن أبي قحافة، فلا يعرضنَّ له أحد إلا بخير، قالت: فكفوا عنه، قالت: وكان لأبي بكر مسجد عند باب داره في بني جُمح، فكان يصلي فيه، وكان رجلاً رقيقًا، إذا قرأ القرآن استبكىٰ، قالت: فيقف عليه الصبيان والعبيد والنساء يعجبون لما يرون من هيئته، قال: فمشىٰ رجال من قريش إلىٰ ابن الدغنة، فقالوا: يا ابن الدغنة، إن لم تُجرْ هذا الرجل ليُؤذينا إنه رجل إذا صلىٰ وقرأ ما جاء به محمد يرق ويبكي وكانت له هيئة ونحوٌ، فنحن نتخوف علىٰ صبياننا ونسائنا وضَعَفَتِنا أن يفتنهم، فأته فمره أن يدخل بيته فليصنع ما شاء، قالت: فمشىٰ ابن الدغنة إليه فقال له: يا أبا بكر، إني لم أُجرك لتؤذىٰ قومك، إنهم قد كرهوا مكانك الذي أنت فيه، وتأذُّوا بذلك منك، فادخل بيتك، فاصنع فيها ما أحببت، قال: أو أرُدُّ عليك جوارك وأرضىٰ بجوار الله؟ قال: فاردد علىٰ جواري، قال: قد رددته عليك، قالت: فقام ابن الدغنة فقال: يا معشر قريش، إن ابن أبي قحافة قد رد عليَّ جواري فشأنكم بصاحبكم([11]). 
 ([1]) «فتح الباري» 7/227. 
([2]) سيأتي تخريجه. 
([3]) رُوي أن النبي r قال: إن عثمان أول من هاجر بأهله بعد لوط عليه السلام. أخرجه البيهقي في «الدلائل» والفسوي في «المعرفة والتاريخ» وهو حديث ضعيف لا يصح. 
([4]) *صحيح:* انظر: «صحيح البخاري» (1067، 1070، 1071) كتاب: سجود القرآن. 
([5]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 1/247. 
([6]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 1/248. بتصرف يسير. 
([7]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 1/248، 249. 
([8]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 1/249. 
([9]) ابن الدغنة: ضبط بفتح الدال وكسر الغين وفتح النون مخففة، وبضم الدال والغين وفتح النون مشددة، فالأول ضبط المحدثين، والثاني ضبط أهل اللغة، وفي القاموس أو بضم فسكون كخرمة، قال السهيلي: والدُغنة اسم امرأة عُرف بها الرجال، والدغن: الغيم بعد المطر. من تعليق محمد محي الدين عبد الحميد علىٰ «سيرة ابن هشام». 
([10]) الأحابيش: هم أحياء من القارة انضموا إلىٰ بني ليث، والتحبش: التجمع، وقيل: حالفوا قريشًا تحت جبل يسمىٰ حُبْشيًا بأسفل مكة فسموا بذلك. من تعليقات الشيخ محمد محي الدين عبد الحميد علىٰ «سيرة ابن هشام». 
([11]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 1/250، 251. بتصرف يسير.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الهجرة الثانية إلىٰ الحبشة:
واستعد المسلمون للهجرة مرة أخرىٰ، وعلىٰ نطاق أوسع، ولكن كانت هذه الهجرة الثانية أشق من سابقتها، فقد تيقظت لها قريش وقررت إحباطها، بيد أن المسلمين كانوا أسرع، ويسر الله لهم السفر، فانحازوا إلىٰ نجاشي الحبشة قبل أن يدركوا([1]). وكان عدد المهاجرين في هذه المرة نحو ثمانين رجلاً كما جاء في حديث ابن مسعود([2]). قريش ترسل عمرو بن العاص وعبد الله بن أبي ربيعة إلىٰ النجاشي ليردَّ المسلمين: عز علىٰ المشركين أن يجد المهاجرون مأمنًا لأنفسهم ودينهم، فاختاروا رجلين جلدين لبيبين وهما: عمرو بن العاص، وعبد الله بن أبي ربيعة – قبل أن يسلما- وأرسلوا معهما الهدايا المستطرفة للنجاشي ولبطارقته([3]). ولنترك إحدىٰ شهود العيان تحكىٰ لنا تفاصيل ما دار هناك في أرض الحبشة، وما دار بين النجاشي ورسولا قريش.تقول أم سلمة رضي الله عنها: لما نزلنا أرض الحبشة جاورنا بها خير جار، النجاشي، أمنَّا علىٰ ديننا، وعبدنا الله، لا نؤذىٰ ولا نسمع شيئًا نكرهه فلما بلغ ذلك قريشًا ائتمروا أن يبعثوا إلىٰ النجاشي فينا رجلين جلدين، وأن يهدوا للنجاشي هدايا مما يُستطرف من متاع مكة، وكان من أعجب ما يأتيه منها إليه الأدم، فجمعوا له أدمًا كثيرًا، ولم يتركوا من بطارقته بطريقًا إلا أهدوا له هدية، ثم بعثوا بذلك مع عبد الله بن أبي ربيعة بن المغيرة المخزومي وعمرو بن العاص بن وائل السهمي، وأمَّروهما أمرهم، وقالوا لهما: ادفعوا إلىٰ كل بطريق هدية قبل أن تكلموا النجاشي فيهم، ثم قدموا للنجاشي هداياه، ثم سلوه أن يسلمهم إليكم قبل أن يكلمهم، قالت: فخرجَا فقدما علىٰ النجاشي، ونحن عنده بخير دار، وعند خير جار، فلم يبعد من بطارقته بطريق إلا دفعا إليه هديته قبل أن يكلما النجاشي، ثم قالا لكل بطريق منهم: إنه قد صبا إلىٰ بلد الملك منَّا غلمان سفهاء، فارقوا دين قومهم ولم يدخلوا في دينكم، وجاءوا بدين مبتدع لا نعرفه نحن ولا أنتم، وقد بعثنا إلىٰ الملك فيهم أشراف قومهم ليردهم إليهم، فإذا كلمنا الملك فيهم فتشيروا عليه بأن يُسلمهم إلينا ولا يكلمهم، فإن قومهم أعلىٰ بهم عينًا وأعلم بما عابوا عليهم، فقالوا لهما: نعم، ثم إنهما قربا هداياهم إلىٰ النجاشي، فقبلها منهم، ثم كلماه فقالا له: أيها الملك، إنه قد صبا إلىٰ بلدك منا غلمان سفهاء فارقوا دين قومهم ولم يدخلوا في دينك وجاءوا بدين مبتدع لا نعرفه نحن ولا أنت، وقد بعثنا إليك فيهم أشراف قومهم من آبائهم وأعماهم وعشائرهم لتردهم إليهم، فهم أعلىٰ بهم عينًا وأعلم بما عابوا عليهم وعاتبوهم فيه، قالت: ولم يكن شيء أبغض إلىٰ عبد الله بن أبي ربيعة وعمرو بن العاص من أن يسمع النجاشي كلامهم، فقالت بطارقته حوله: صدقوا أيها الملك، قومهم أعلىٰ بهم عينًا وأعلم بما عابوا عليهم، فأسلمهم إليهما فليرداهم إلىٰ بلادهم وقومهم، قال: فغضب النجاشي ثم قال: لا ها الله، ايْمُ الله، إذن لا أسلمهم إليهما ولا أُكادُ، قومًا جاوروني نزلوا بلادي واختاروني علىٰ من سواي، حتىٰ أدعوهم فأسألهم ماذا يقول هذان في أمرهم؟ فإن كانوا كما يقولان أسلمتهم إليهما ورددتهم إلىٰ قومهم، وإن كانوا علىٰ غير ذلك منعتهم منهما وأحسنت جوارهم ما جاوروني، قالت: ثم أرسل إلىٰ أصحاب رسول الله فدعاهم، فلما جاءهم رسوله اجتمعوا، ثم قال بعضهم لبعض: ما تقولون للرجل إذا جئتموه؟ قالوا: نقول والله ما علمنا وما أمرنا به نبينا r، كائن في ذلك ما هو كائن، فلما جاءوه، وقد دعا النجاشي أساقفته فنشروا مصاحفهم حوله، سألهم فقال: ما هذا الدين الذي فارقتم فيه قومكم ولم تدخلوا في ديني ولا في دين أحد من هذه الأمم؟ قالت: فكان الذي كلمه جعفر بن أبي طالب، فقال له: أيها الملك، كنا قومًا أهل جاهلية، نعبد الأصنام، ونأكل الميتة، ونأتي الفواحش، ونقطع الأرحام ونسيء الجوار، يأكل القوي منا الضعيف، فكنا علىٰ ذلك حتىٰ بعث الله إلينا رسولا منا، نعرف نسبه وصدقه وأمانته وعفافه، فدعانا إلىٰ الله، لنوحده ونعبده ونخلع ما كنا نعبد نحن وآباؤنا من دونه من الحجارة والأوثان، وأمرنا بصدق الحديث، وأداء الأمانة، وصلة الرحم، وحسن الجوار، والكف عن المحارم والدماء، ونهانا عن الفواحش، وقول الزور، وأكل مال اليتيم، وقذف المحصنة، وأمرنا أن نعبد الله وحده ولا نشرك به شيئًا، وأمرنا بالصلاة والزكاة والصيام، قال: فعدد عليه أمور الإسلام، فصدقناه وآمنَّا، واتبعناه علىٰ ما جاء به، فعبدنا الله وحده فلم نشرك به شيئًا، وحرمنا ما حرم علينا، وأحللنا ما أحل لنا، فعدا علينا قومنا، فعذبونا وفتنونا عن ديننا، ليردونا إلىٰ عبادة الأوثان من عبادة الله، وأن نستحل ما كنا نستحل من الخبائث، فلما قهرونا وظلمونا وشقوا علينا وحالوا بيننا وبين ديننا، خرجنا إلىٰ بلدك، واخترناك علىٰ من سواك، ورغبنا في جوارك ورجونا أن لا نظلم عندك أيها الملك، قالت: فقال له النجاشي: هل معك مما جاء به عن الله من شيء؟ قالت: فقال له جعفر: نعم، فقال له النجاشي: فاقرأه عليَّ، فقرأ عليه صدرًا من (كهيعص)، قالت: فبكىٰ والله النجاشي حتىٰ أخضل لحيته، وبكت أساقفته حتىٰ أخضلوا مصاحفهم حين سمعوا ما تلا عليهم، ثم قال النجاشي: إن هذا والله والذي جاء به موسىٰ ليخرج من مشكاة واحدة، انطلقا، فوالله لا أسلمهم إليكم أبدًا ولا أُكادُ، قالت أم سلمة: فلما خرجا من عنده قال عمرو بن العاص: والله لأنبئنهم غدًا عيبهم عندهم، ثم أستأصل به خضراءهم، قالت: فقال له عبد الله ابن أبي ربيعة، وكان أتقىٰ الرجلين فينا: لا تفعل، فإن لهم أرحامًا وإن كانوا قد خالفونا، قال: والله لأخبرنه أنهم يزعمون أن عيسىٰ بن مريم عبد، قالت: ثم غدا عليه الغد، فقال له: أيها الملك، إنهم يقولون في عيسىٰ بن مريم قولاً عظيمًا فأرسل إليهم فاسألهم عما يقولون فيه؟ قالت: فأرسل إليهم يسألهم عنه، قالت: ولم ينزل بنا مثله([4]) فاجتمع القوم فقال بعضهم لبعض: ماذا تقولون في عيسىٰ إذا سألكم عنه؟َ قالوا: نقول والله فيه ما قال الله وما جاء به نبيا، كائنًا في ذلك ما هو كائن([5])، فلما دخلوا عليه قال لهم: ما تقولون في عيسىٰ بن مريم؟ فقال له جعفر بن أبي طالب: نقول فيه الذي جاء به نبينا: هو عبد الله ورسوله وروحه وكلمته ألقاها إلىٰ مريم العذراء البتول([6]). قالت: فضرب النجاشي يده إلىٰ الأرض فأخذ منها عودًا، ثم قال: ما عدا عيسىٰ ابن مريم ما قلت هذا العود، فتناخرت بطارقته حوله حين قال ما قال، فقال: وإن نخرتم والله!([7]) اذهبوا فأنتم سيوم بأرضي، والسيوم: الآمنون، من سبكم غُرِّم ثم من سبكم غُرِّم، فما أُحب أن لي دَبْرًا ذهبًا وأني آذيت رجلاً منكم، والدبر بلسان الحبشة الجبل، ردوا عليهما هداياهما فلا حاجة لنا بها، فوالله ما أخذ الله مني الرشوة حين رد علىٰ ملكي فآخذ الرشوة فيه، وما أطاع الناس في فأطيعهم فيه، قالت: فخرجا من عنده مقبوحين مردودًا عليهما ما جاءا به، وأقمنا عنده بخير دار مع خير جار، قالت: فوالله إنا علىٰ ذلك إذ نزل به، يعني من ينازعه في ملكه، قالت: فوالله ما علمنا حزنًا قط كان أشد من حزن حزناه عند ذلك، تخوفًا أن يظهر ذلك علىٰ النجاشي([8]) فيأتي رجل لا يعرف من حقنا ما كان النجاشي يعرف منه، قالت: وسار النجاشي وبينهما عُرضُ النيل، قالت: فقال أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من رجل يخرج حتىٰ يحضر وقعة القوم ثم يأتينا بالخبر؟ قالت: فقال الزبير بن العوام: أنا، قالت: وكان من أحدث القوم سنًا، قالت: فنفخوا له قربة يجعلها في صدره، ثم سبح عليها حتىٰ خرج إلىٰ ناحية النيل التي بها ملتقىٰ القوم، ثم انطلق حتىٰ حضرهم، قالت: ودعونا الله للنجاشي بالظهور علىٰ عدوه والتمكين له في بلاده، واستوسق عليه أمر الحبشة، فكنا عنده في خير منزل، حتىٰ قدمنا علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو بمكة([9]). 
 ([1]) «الرحيق المختوم» (99). 
([2]) *حسن:* أخرجه أحمد 4/4400، الحاكم 2/623 وقال: صحيح الإسناد، ووافقه الذهبي، وابن سيد الناس في «عيون الأثر»، وقال أحمد شاكر: إسناده حسن، وصححه الألباني في «صحيح السيرة» 164، 166. 
([3]) «الرحيق المختوم» (99)، بطارقته: جمع بطريق، وهو الحاذق بالحرب وأمورها بلغة الروم، وهو ذو منصب وتقدم عندهم. «النهاية في غريب الحديث». 
([4]) أي: ولم ينزل بنا همٌّ مثله، خوفًا من النجاشي وأن ذلك يخالف عقيدته. 
([5]) وهذا موقف عظيم نتعلمه من صحابة رسول الله r، حيث لم يحملهم ما هم فيه من شدة وبلاء علىٰ الكذب والتدليس وأن يقولوا في عيسىٰ بن مريم خلاف عقيدتهم التي تخالف عقيدة النصارىٰ، بل قالوا: نقول والله فيه ما قال الله وما جاء به نبينا، كائنًا في ذلك ما هو كائن، فكان ما كان من النجاشي أن أجلسهم في أرضه وتحت حمايته مطمئنين وصدق رسول الله r حيث يقول: «*فإن الصدق طمأنينة*» الترمذي (2518)، وأحمد 1/200، وصححه الألباني «صحيح الجامع» (3378).       بل إن ذلك أدىٰ إلىٰ إسلام النجاشي.       فتعلموا يا شباب الصحوة من سيرة النبي r، ومواقف صحابته، فهؤلاء والله الذين يُقتدىٰ بهم، فإن اقتديتم بهم فنعم الاقتداء. 
([6]) امرأة بتول: أي منقطعة عن الرجال، لا شهوة لها فيهم، وبها سُميت مريم أم المسيح عليهما السلام. «النهاية في غريب الحديث». 
([7]) النخير: صوت الأنف. قال ابن الأثير: فتناخرت بطارقته أي تكلمت وكأنه كلام مع غضب ونفور. «النهاية في غريب الحديث». 
([8]) أي: أن يظهر ذلك الرجل علىٰ النجاشي فيغلبه. 
([9]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد 2/1740، وقال الشيخ أحمد شاكر: إسناده صحيح، وابن اسحاق في «السيرة» 1/229-232، وصححه الشيخ الألباني في «صحيح السيرة» (170-178).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

فضل مهاجري الحبشة:
عَنْ أبي مُوسَىٰ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: بَلَغَنَا مَخْرَجُ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَنَحْنُ بِالْيَمَنِ فَخَرَجْنَا مُهَاجِرِينَ إِلَيْهِ أَنَا وَأَخَوَانِ لِي أَنَا أَصْغَرُهُمْ أَحَدُهُمَا أبو بُرْدَةَ وَالْآخَرُ أبو رُهْمٍ إِمَّا قَالَ: بِضْعٌ، وَإِمَّا قَالَ: فِي ثَلَاثَةٍ وَخَمْسِينَ أَوْ اثْنَيْنِ وَخَمْسِينَ رَجُلًا مِنْ قَوْمِي فَرَكِبْنَا سَفِينَةً فَأَلْقَتْنَا سَفِينَتُنَا إِلَىٰ النَّجَاشِيِّ بِالْحَبَشَةِ فَوَافَقْنَا جَعْفَرَ بن أبي طَالِبٍ فَأَقَمْنَا مَعَهُ حَتَّىٰ قَدِمْنَا جَمِيعًا فَوَافَقْنَا النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم حِينَ افْتَتَحَ خَيْبَرَ، وَكَانَ أُنَاسٌ مِنْ النَّاسِ يَقُولُونَ لَنَا يَعْنِي لِأَهْلِ السَّفِينَةِ سَبَقْنَاكُمْ بِالْهِجْرَةِ وَدَخَلَتْ أَسْمَاءُ بنتُ عُمَيْسٍ، وَهِيَ مِمَّنْ قَدِمَ مَعَنَا عَلَىٰ حَفْصَةَ زَوْجِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم زَائِرَةً وَقَدْ كَانَتْ هَاجَرَتْ إِلَىٰ النَّجَاشِيِّ فِيمَنْ هَاجَرَ فَدَخَلَ عُمَرُ عَلَىٰ حَفْصَةَ وَأَسْمَاءُ عِنْدَهَا فَقَالَ عُمَرُ حِينَ رَأَىٰ أَسْمَاءَ: مَنْ هَذِهِ؟ قَالَتْ: أَسْمَاءُ بنتُ عُمَيْسٍ، قَالَ عُمَرُ: الْحَبَشِيَّةُ هَذِهِ؟ الْبَحْرِيَّةُ هَذِهِ. قَالَتْ أَسْمَاءُ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: سَبَقْنَاكُمْ بِالْهِجْرَةِ فَنَحْنُ أَحَقُّ بِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْكُمْ فَغَضِبَتْ وَقَالَتْ: كَلَّا وَاللَّهِ كُنْتُمْ مَعَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يُطْعِمُ جَائِعَكُمْ، وَيَعِظُ جَاهِلَكُمْ، وَكُنَّا فِي دَارِ أَوْ فِي أَرْضِ الْبُعَدَاءِ الْبُغَضَاءِ بِالْحَبَشَةِ، وَذَلِكَ فِي الله وَفِي رَسُولِهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَايْمُ الله لَا أَطْعَمُ طَعَامًا، وَلَا أَشْرَبُ شَرَابًا حَتَّىٰ أَذْكُرَ مَا قُلْتَ لِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَنَحْنُ كُنَّا نُؤْذَىٰ وَنُخَافُ وَسَأَذْكُرُ ذَلِكَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَسْأَلُهُ وَاللَّهِ لَا أَكْذِبُ، وَلَا أَزِيغُ، وَلَا أَزِيدُ عَلَيْهِ، فَلَمَّا جَاءَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَتْ: يَا نَبِيَّ الله إِنَّ عُمَرَ قَالَ كَذَا وَكَذَا، قَالَ: «*فَمَا قُلْتِ لَهُ؟*» قَالَتْ: قُلْتُ لَهُ كَذَا وَكَذَا قَالَ: «*لَيْسَ بِأَحَقَّ بِي مِنْكُمْ وَلَهُ وَلِأَصْحَابِهِ هِجْرَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَلَكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَهْلَ السَّفِينَةِ هِجْرَتَانِ»*، قَالَتْ: لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ أَبَا مُوسَىٰ، وَأَصْحَابَ السَّفِينَةِ يَأْتُونِي أَرْسَالًا يَسْأَلُونِي عَنْ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ مَا مِنْ الدُّنْيَا شَيْءٌ هُمْ بِهِ أَفْرَحُ، وَلَا أَعْظَمُ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ مِمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ أبو بُرْدَةَ: قَالَتْ أَسْمَاءُ: لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ أَبَا مُوسَىٰ وَإِنَّهُ لَيَسْتَعِيدُ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ مِنِّي([1]). فائدة: اختلف أهل المغازي والسير فيمن أرسلته قريش مع عمرو بن العاص إلىٰ النجاشي، فقال بعضهم أرسلت قريش إلىٰ النجاشي مرتين، فمرة أرسلوا مع عمرو بن العاص عبد الله بن أبي ربيعة، ومرة أرسلوا معه عمارة بن الوليد، وقال آخرون لم ترسل قريش إلىٰ النجاشي إلا مرة واحدة وانقسم أصحاب هذا القول إلىٰ فريقين فريق قال: كان مع عمرو بن العاص عبد الله بن أبي ربيعة – وهم الأكثرون- وفريق قال كان معه عمارة بن الوليد. وسبب هذا هو الاختلاف الذي وقع في الروايات التي ذكرتْ قصة الهجرة إلىٰ الحبشة حيث ذُكر في حديثي أبي موسىٰ وابن مسعود عمارة بن الوليد مع عمرو ابن العاص، وأما حديث أم سلمة فذكر فيه عبد الله بن أبي ربيعة مع عمرو بن العاص. والحقيقة؛ فإن الناظر في الروايات يعلم يقينًا أن قول من قال كان هذا مرتين فكان في أحدهما عمارة بن الوليد وفي الأخرىٰ عبد الله بن أبي ربيعة، قول بعيد كل البعد عن الحقيقة والصواب، وذلك لأن الروايات الثلاثة ذُكر فيها الحوار الذي دار بين الأطراف الثلاثة، النجاشي، والمسلمين، ورسوليْ قريش، وجاء ذكر الحوار في جميع الروايات هو هو لم يتغير حتىٰ عندما قال عمرو بن العاص: إنهم يقولون في عيسىٰ قولاً عظيمًا، فأرسل النجاشي إلىٰ المسلمين يسألهم عن ذلك فأجابه جعفر بن أبي طالب فأخذ النجاشي عودًا من الأرض وقال: ما عدا عيسىٰ بن مريم ما قلت هذا العود. فلأن الحوار واحد في الروايات الثلاثة يبعد جدًا أن تكون القصة قد تكررت، وإلا لو حدث هذا مرتين لَما أعاد عمرو بن العاص قولته في المرة الثانية، ولما كان أرسل النجاشي للمسلمين مرة أخرىٰ يسألهم عما يقولون في عيسىٰ بن مريم، وكان يكفيه أن يقول علمنا قولهم في عيسىٰ بن مريم قبل ذلك. فبهذا يُعلم أن هذا القول غير صحيح. فيبقىٰ قول من قال كان هذا مرة واحدة، وكما سبق ذهب أصحاب هذا القول إلىٰ أن المرسَل مع عمرو بن العاص هو عمارة بن الوليد، وذهب بعضهم أنه عبد الله بن أبي ربيعة وهو الصواب. وذلك لأن عبد الله بن أبي ربيعة جاء ذكره في حديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها وهو حديث سنده مسلسل بالثقات غير ابن إسحاق محمد بن إسحاق بن يسار إمام أهل المغازي والسير وقد قال عنه الحافظ في "التقريب": صدوق يدلس. وقد أمنا من تدليسه حيث صرح بالتحديث فقال حدثني الزهريُّ. وأما حديثي أبي موسىٰ وابن مسعود فمدارهما علىٰ أبي إسحاق السبيعي عمرو بن عبد الله بن عبيد ثقة ولكنه مدلس لا تقبل روايته إلا إذا صرح بالتحديث ولم يصرح في الروايتين، حيث قال في حديث أبي موسىٰ: عن أبي بردة، وقال في حديث ابن مسعود: عن عبد الله بن عتبة. ثم هو قد اختلط بأخرة والراوي عنه حديث أبي موسىٰ هو إسرائيل بن يونس وهو ممن أخذ عنه بعد الاختلاط. والراوي عنه حديث ابن مسعود وهو حُديج بن معاوية وهو صدوق يخطئ كما قال الحافظ، وضعفه ابن معين وغيره. فالظاهر هنا أن ذكر عمارة بن الوليد في الحديث وَهمٌ من أبي إسحاق السَبيعي أي مما اختلط عليه فيه، خاصة وأن عبد الله بن أبي ربيعة وعمارة بن الوليد من قبيلة واحدة وهي بني مخزوم فلذلك أرىٰ أنه شبِّه عليه فيه. والله أعلم. فائدة أخرىٰ: رُوي في سبب سجود المشركين مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمكة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مدح آلهتهم فقال: تلك الغرانيق العلىٰ، وإن شفاعتهن لترتجىٰ. وقد رُوي هذا الحديث من طرق كثيرة بلغت العشرة ذكرها الشيخ الألباني في كتابه «نصب المجانيق لنسف قصة الغرانيق» وكلها طرق ضعيفة لا يقوىٰ بعضها بعضًا كما أوضح ذلك الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله. فائدة ثالثة: ذهب بعض أهل السير إلىٰ أنَّ أبا موسىٰ الأشعري كان مع من هاجروا إلىٰ الحبشة من مكة، وذلك لما رواه أبو نعيم في الدلائل أن أبا موسىٰ قال: أمرنا رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ننطلق مع جعفر بن أبي طالب إلىٰ أرض النجاشي، وهذا غير صحيح، والصحيح أن أبا موسىٰ خرج من بلده باليمن قاصدًا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمكة فالقته السفينة إلىٰ النجاشي بالحبشة هو ومن معه فوافقوا جعفر بن أبي طالب فأقاموا معه حتىٰ قدموا علىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بخيبر([2]). فهذا الحديث هو الثابت، أما الحديث السابق فرواه أبو نعيم من طريق إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق عن أبي بردة، وأبو إسحاق قد اختلط كما سبق وإسرائيل ممن أخذ عنه بعد الاختلاط. والله أعلم. 
 ([1]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4230، 4231) كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة خيبر، مسلم (2502، 2503) كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: من فضائل جعفر بن أبي طالب وأسماء بنت عميس وأهل سفينتهم. 
([2]) سبق تخريجه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي السنة السادسة من البعثة: أسلم حمزة بن عبد المطلب وعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما فعز الإسلام بإسلامهما.
  ولقد كان إسلام الفاروق عمر وأسد الله حمزة، نصرًا وفتحًا كبيرًا للإسلام والمسلمين.
  فهما لم يكونا مجرد رجلين عاديين كبقية الرجال ولا شخصين كبقية الأشخاص، إنما كانا رضي الله عنهما جبلين شامخين، وأسدين جسورين، وبطلين كبيرين، دحض الله بهما جحافل المشركين، وأذل بهما طوائف الحاقدين والمعاندين، وأعز بهما الإسلام والمسلمين.  يقول ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ: مَا زِلْنَا أَعِزَّةً مُنْذُ أَسْلَمَ عُمَرُ([1]).ويقول ابن مسعود أيضًا: ما كنا نقدر علىٰ أن نصلي عند الكعبة حتىٰ أسلم عمر، فلما أسلم عمر قاتل قريشًا حتىٰ صلىٰ عند الكعبة وصلينا معه([2]).وقال أيضًا: إن إسلام عمر كان فتحًا، وإن هجرته كانت نصرًا، وإن إمارته كانت رحمة([3]).  وأما حمزة فكان فتىٰ قوي الشكيمة تهابه قريش ويعملون له حسابًا، حتىٰ إنه لما ضرب أبا جهل – عليه لعائن الله- علىٰ رأسه بالقوس ما استطاع أبو جهل أن يتفوه بكلمة مع قوة أبي جهل وجبروته.                                   إسلام حمزة رضي الله عنه : *وقد ذكر قصة إسلام حمزة* *رضي الله عنه ابن إسحاق فقال:*  مرَّ أبو جهل برسول الله عند الصفا فآذاه وشتمه ونال منه بعض ما يكره، من العيب لدينه والتضعيف لأمره، فلم يكلمه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومولاةٌ لعبد الله بن جُدْعان في مسكن لها تسمع ذلك منه، ثم انصرف عنه، فعمد إلىٰ نادي قريش عند الكعبة فجلس معهم فلم يلبث حمزة بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه أن أقبل متوشحًا قوسه راجعًا من قنص له، وكان صاحب قنص يرميه ويخرج له، وكان إذا رجع من قنصه لم يصل إلىٰ أهله حتىٰ يطوف بالكعبة، وكان إذا فعل ذلك لم يمر علىٰ نادٍ من قريش إلا وقف وسلم وتحدث معهم، وكان أعز فتىٰ في قريش وأشدهم شكيمة.  فلما مرَّ بالمولاة، وقد رجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  إلىٰ بيته، قالت له: يا أبا عمارة، لو رأيت ما لقي ابن أخيك محمد آنفًا من أبي الحكم ابن هشام، وَجَدَهُ ههنا جالسًا فآذاه وسبه وبلغ منه ما يكره، ثم انصرف عنه ولم يكلمه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فاحتمل حمزة الغضبُ لما أراد الله به من كرامته، فخرج يسعىٰ ولم يقف علىٰ أحد، مُعدًّا لأبي جهل إذا لقيه أن يوقع به، فلما دخل المسجد نظر إليه جالسًا في القوم فأقبل نحوه، حتىٰ إذا قام علىٰ رأسه رفع القوس فضربه بها فشجَّه شجة منكرة، ثم قال: أتشتمه وأنا علىٰ دينه أقول كما يقول؟ فَرُدَّ ذلك علىٰ إن استطعت، فقامت رجال من بني مخزوم إلىٰ حمزة لينصروا أبا جهل، فقال أبو جهل دعوا أبا عمارة، فإني والله قد سببتُ ابن أخيه سبًا قبيحًا، وتمَّ حمزة رضي الله عنه علىٰ إسلامه، وعلىٰ ما تابع عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  من قوله.  فلما أسلم حمزة عرفت قريش أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قد عزَّ وامتنع، وأن حمزة سيمنعه، فكفوا عن بعض ما كانوا ينالون منه([4]).إسلام عمر رضي الله عنه:  روىٰ البخاري عَنْ عبد الله بن عُمَرَ قَالَ: مَا سَمِعْتُ عُمَرَ لِشَيْءٍ قَطُّ يَقُولُ إِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ كَذَا إِلَّا كَانَ كَمَا يَظُنُّ.  بَيْنَمَا عُمَرُ جَالِسٌ إِذْ مَرَّ بِهِ رَجُلٌ جَمِيلٌ فَقَالَ عمر: لَقَدْ أَخْطَأَ ظَنِّي، أَوْ إِنَّ هَذَا عَلَىٰ دِينِهِ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ، أَوْ لَقَدْ كَانَ كَاهِنَهُمْ، عَلَيَّ الرَّجُلَ، فَدُعِيَ لَهُ، فَقَالَ لَهُ ذَلِكَ: فَقَالَ: مَا رَأَيْتُ كَالْيَوْمِ اسْتُقْبِلَ بِهِ رَجُلٌ مُسْلِمٌ، قَالَ: فَإِنِّي أَعْزِمُ عَلَيْكَ إِلَّا مَا أَخْبَرْتَنِي قَالَ: كُنْتُ كَاهِنَهُمْ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ، قَالَ: فَمَا أَعْجَبُ مَا جَاءَتْكَ بِهِ جِنِّيَّتُكَ؟ قَالَ: بَيْنَمَا أَنَا يَوْمًا فِي السُّوقِ، جَاءَتْنِي أَعْرِفُ فِيهَا الْفَزَعَ فَقَالَتْ: أَلَمْ تَرَ الْجِنَّ وَإِبْلَاسَهَا، وَيَأْسَهَا مِنْ بَعْدِ إِنْكَاسِهَا، وَلُحُوقَهَا بِالْقِلَاصِ وَأَحْلَاسِهَا، قَالَ عُمَرُ: بَيْنَمَا أَنَا نَائِمٌ عِنْدَ آلِهَتِهِمْ، إِذْ جَاءَ رَجُلٌ بِعِجْلٍ فَذَبَحَهُ، فَصَرَخَ بِهِ صَارِخٌ لَمْ أَسْمَعْ صَارِخًا قَطُّ أَشَدَّ صَوْتًا مِنْهُ يَقُولُ: يَا جَلِيحْ، أَمْرٌ نَجِيحْ، رَجُلٌ فَصِيحْ، يَقُولُ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله، فَوَثَبَ الْقَوْمُ، قُلْتُ: لَا أَبْرَحُ حَتَّىٰ أَعْلَمَ مَا وَرَاءَ هَذَا، ثُمَّ نَادَىٰ: يَا جَلِيحْ، أَمْرٌ نَجِيحْ، رَجُلٌ فَصِيحْ، يَقُولُ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله فَقُمْتُ، فَمَا نَشِبْنَا أَنْ قِيلَ: هَذَا نَبِيٌّ([5]).*قال الحافظ ابن حجر*:  لَمَّحَ الْمُصَنِّف بِإِيرَادِ هَذِهِ الْقِصَّة فِي بَاب: إِسْلَام عُمَر بِمَا جَاءَ عَنْ عَائِشَة وَطَلْحَة عَنْ عُمَر مِنْ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْقِصَّة كَانَتْ سَبَب إِسْلَامه, فَرَوَىٰ أبو نُعَيْم فِي «الدَّلَائِل» أَنَّ أَبَا جَهْل جَعَلَ لِمَنْ يَقْتُل مُحَمَّدًا مِائَة نَاقَة, قَالَ عُمَر: فَقُلْت لَهُ: يَا أَبَا الْحَكَم آلضَّمَان صَحِيح؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ. قَالَ: فَتَقَلَّدَتُ سَيْفِي أُرِيدهُ, فَمَرَرْت عَلَىٰ عِجْل وَهُمْ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَذْبَحُوهُ, فَقُمْت أَنْظُر إِلَيْهِمْ, فَإِذَا صَائِح يَصِيح مِنْ جَوْف الْعِجْل: يَا آلَ ذَرِيح, أَمْر نَجِيح, رَجُل يَصِيح بِلِسَانِ فَصِيح.  قَالَ عُمَر: فَقُلْت فِي نَفْسِي إِنَّ هَذَا الْأَمْر مَا يُرَاد بِهِ إِلَّا أَنَا([6]). فكان هذا سبب إسلامه رضي الله عنه.  فلما أسلم عمر رضي الله عنه كان هذا عزًا للإسلام استجابة لدعوة الحبيب المصطفىٰ صلى الله عليه وسلم : «*اللَّهُمَّ أَعِزَّ الْإِسْلَامَ بِأَحَبِّ هَذَيْنِ الرَّجُلَيْنِ إِلَيْكَ بِأبي جَهْلٍ أَوْ بِعُمَرَ بن الْخَطَّابِ*» قَالَ – يعني: ابن عمر- وَكَانَ أَحَبَّهُمَا إِلَيْهِ عُمَرُ([7]).  
      ([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3863) كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: إسلام عمر بن الخطاب t.

    ([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه ابن سعد في «الطبقات» 3/270، وصححه الشيخ الألباني في «صحيح السيرة» (188).  
    ([3]) انظر: «صحيح السيرة» (188).  
    ([4]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 1/203، 204.  
    ([5]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3866)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: إسلام عمر بن الخطاب t.  
    ([6]) «فتح الباري» 7/220.  
    ([7]) *صحيح:* أخرجه الترمذي، كتاب: المناقب، باب: في مناقب أبي حفص عمر بن الخطاب t، وصححه الألباني في «صحيح الترمذي» (2907).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي السنة السابعة من البعثة: تعاهدت قريش علىٰ قطيعة بني هاشم إلا أن يسلموا إليهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكتبوا بذلك صحيفة وعلقوها في الكعبة، وذكر خبر الصحيفة ابن إسحاق حيث قال: "فلما رأت قريش أن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد نزلوا بلدًا أصابوا به أمنًا وقرارًا، وأن النجاشي قد منع من لجأ إليه منهم، وأن عمر قد أسلم، فكان هو وحمزة بن عبد المطلب مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، وجعل الإسلام يفشو في القبائل، اجتمعوا وائتمروا أن يكتبوا كتابًا يتعاقدون فيه علىٰ بني هاشم، وبني المطلب، علىٰ أن لا ينكحوا إليهم ولا يُنكحوهم، ولا يبيعوهم شيئًا، ولا يبتاعوا منهم، فلما اجتمعوا لذلك كتبوه في صحيفة، ثم تعاهدوا وتواثقوا علىٰ ذلك، ثم علقوا الصحيفة في جوف الكعبة توكيدًا علىٰ أنفسهم، وكان كاتب الصحيفة منصور بن عكرمة بن عامر بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن عبد الدار بن قصي – قال ابن هشام: ويقال: النضر بن الحارث- فدعا عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فشُلَّ بعضُ أصابعه"([1]).  وفي هذه السنة: اعتزل بنو هاشم بن عبد مناف وتبعهم إخوانهم بنو المطلب بن عبد مناف مع أبي طالب إلىٰ شعب أبي طالب، فأقاموا به ثلاث سنين، إلىٰ أن سعىٰ المطعم بن عدي بن نوفل بن عبد مناف، وزمعة بن الأسود بن عبد المطلب بن أسد في نقض الصحيفة، فخرج بنو هاشم وبنو المطلب من الشعب في أواخر السنة التاسعة.         *قال ابن إسحاق*: " فلما فعلت ذلك قريش انحازت بنو هاشم وبنو المطلب إلىٰ أبي طالب بن عبد المطلب فدخلوا معه في شعبه واجتمعوا إليه، وخرج من بني هاشم أبو لهب، عبد العزىٰ بن عبد المطلب، إلىٰ قريش فظاهرهم([2]). فَأَقَامُوا عَلَىٰ ذَلِكَ سَنَتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا, وَجَزَمَ مُوسَىٰ بن عُقْبَة بِأَنَّهَا كَانَتْ ثَلَاث سِنِينَ حَتَّىٰ جَهِدُوا وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَأْتِيهِمْ شَيْء مِنْ الْأَقْوَات إِلَّا خُفْيَة, حَتَّىٰ كَانُوا يُؤْذُونَ مَنْ اِطَّلَعُوا عَلَىٰ أَنَّهُ أَرْسَلَ إِلَىٰ بَعْض أَقَارِبه شَيْئًا مِنْ الصِّلَات, إِلَىٰ أَنْ قَامَ فِي نَقْضِ الصَّحِيفَة نَفَر مِنْ أَشَدّهمْ فِي ذَلِكَ صَنِيعًا هِشَام بن عَمْرو بن الْحَارِث الْعَامِرِيّ, وَكَانَتْ أُمّ أَبِيهِ تَحْت هَاشِم بن عبد مَنَافٍ قَبْل أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجهَا جَدّه, فَكَانَ يَصِلَهُمْ وَهُمْ فِي الشِّعْب, ثُمَّ مَشَىٰ إِلَىٰ زُهَيْر بن أبي أُمَيَّة وَكَانَتْ أُمّه عَاتِكَة بنت عبد الْمُطَّلِب فَكَلَّمَهُ فِي ذَلِكَ فَوَافَقَهُ, وَمَشَيَا جَمِيعًا إِلَىٰ الْمُطْعِم بن عَدِيّ وَإِلَىٰ زَمْعَة بن الْأَسْوَد فَاجْتَمَعُوا عَلَىٰ ذَلِكَ, فَلَمَّا جَلَسُوا بِالْحِجْرِ تَكَلَّمُوا فِي ذَلِكَ وَأَنْكَرُوهُ وَتَوَاطَئُوا عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ أبو جَهْل: هَذَا أَمْر قُضِيَ بِلَيْلٍ، وَفِي آخِر الْأَمْر أَخْرَجُوا الصَّحِيفَة فَمَزَّقُوهَا وَأَبْطَلُوا حُكْمهَا، وَذَكَرَ اِبْن هِشَام أَنَّهُمْ وَجَدُوا الْأَرَضَة قَدْ أَكَلَتْ جَمِيع مَا فِيهَا إِلَّا اِسْم الله، وقيل أنها لَمْ تَدَع اِسْمًا لِلَّهِ إِلَّا أَكَلَتْهُ.والله أعلم([3]). وفي السنة العاشرة من البعثة: مات أبو طالب، ثم ماتت خديجة رضي الله عنها بعده بثلاثة أيام، فحزن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لموتهما حزنًا شديدًا، ونالت قريش منه صلى الله عليه وسلم مالم تنلْه في حياة عمه أبي طالب، روىٰ البخاري عَنْ هِشَامٍ بن عروة، عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ: تُوُفِّيَتْ خَدِيجَةُ قَبْلَ مَخْرَجِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم إِلَىٰ الْمَدِينَةِ بِثَلَاثٍ([4]). وكان ذلك بعد وفاة أبي طالب بثلاثة أيام فقط([5]) وهما نصيرا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اللذان كانا يصدان عنه أذىٰ قريش واعتداءاتهم عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم، لمكانتهما بين قريش. ولذلك حزن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لموتهما حزنًا شديدًا. واشتهر هذا العام عند أهل التاريخ والسير بعام الحزن. وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حريصًا علىٰ إسلام عمه أبي طالب أشد الحرص حتىٰ لحظة وفاته ولكنَّ إرادة الله غالبة. روىٰ الإمام البخاري عَنْ الْمُسَيَّبِ بن حَزْن رضي الله عنه قال: لَمَّا حَضَرَتْ أَبَا طَالِبٍ الْوَفَاةُ دَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَعِنْدَهُ أبو جَهْلٍ، فَقَالَ: «*أَيْ عَمِّ، قُلْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله كَلِمَةً أُحَاجُّ لَكَ بِهَا عِنْدَ الله*»، فَقَالَ أبو جَهْلٍ وَعبد الله بن أبي أُمَيَّةَ: يَا أَبَا طَالِبٍ، تَرْغَبُ عَنْ مِلَّةِ عبد الْمُطَّلِبِ، فَلَمْ يَزَالَا يُكَلِّمَانِهِ حَتَّىٰ قَالَ آخِرَ شَيْءٍ كَلَّمَهُمْ بِهِ: هو عَلَىٰ مِلَّةِ عبد الْمُطَّلِبِ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*لَأَسْتَغْفِرَن  َّ لَكَ مَا لَمْ أُنْهَ عَنْهُ*»، فَنَزَلَتْ:{ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أنيستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولي قربى من بعد ما تبين لهم أنهم أصحاب الجحيم}[التوبة: 113]، وَنَزَلَتْ:{إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء}[القصص: 56]([6]). ومع ذلك فقد نفعه دفاعه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. عن العباس بن عبد الْمُطَّلِبِ عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه جاء إلىٰ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له: يا رسول الله هل نفعت أبا طالب بشيء؟ فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ يَحُوطُكَ وَيَغْضَبُ لَكَ، فقَالَ: «*نعم هُوَ فِي ضَحْضَاحٍ*([7])* مِنْ نَارٍ وَلَوْلَا أَنَا لَكَانَ فِي الدَّرَكِ الْأَسْفَلِ مِنْ النَّارِ*»([8]). فلما مات أبو طالب نالت قريش من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأذىٰ ما لم تكن تطمع فيه في حياة أبي طالب([9]). 
 ([1]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 1/238. 
([2]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 1/238. 
([3]) «فتح الباري» 7/232. بتصرف يسير. 
([4]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3896) كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: تزويج النبي  عائشة، وقدومها المدينة، وبنائه عليها. 
([5]) ذكر ذلك البيهقي في «دلائل النبوة» 2/352، 353 وغيره، ونقله ابن سيد الناس في «عيون الأثر» 1/227. 
([6]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3884) كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: قصة أبي طالب، ومسلم (24) كتاب: الإيمان. 
([7]) الضحضاح: ما رقَّ من الماء علىٰ وجه الأرض إلىٰ نحو الكعبين. 
([8]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3885)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: قصة أبي طالب، عن أبي سعيد الخدري، ومسلم (209) كتاب: الإيمان، باب: شفاعة النبي لأبي طالب والتخفيف عنه بسببه. 
([9]) «عيون الأثر» 1/227.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

- وفي شوال من هذه السنة: عقد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ عائشة وهي بنت ست سنين، ولم يبن بها إلا في السنة الأولىٰ من الهجرة، وهي بنت تسع سنين رضي الله عنها .
قَالَتْ عائشة رضي الله عنها : تَزَوَّجَنِي النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَنَا بنتُ سِتِّ سِنِينَ فَقَدِمْنَا الْمَدِينَةَ فَنَزَلْنَا فِي بني الْحَارِثِ بن خَزْرَجٍ فَوُعِكْتُ فَتَمَرَّقَ شَعَرِي([1]) فَوَفَىٰ جُمَيْمَةً([2]) فَأَتَتْنِي أُمِّي أُمُّ رُومَانَ وَإِنِّي لَفِي أُرْجُوحَةٍ وَمَعِي صَوَاحِبُ لِي فَصَرَخَتْ بِي فَأَتَيْتُهَا، لَا أَدْرِي مَا تُرِيدُ بِي فَأَخَذَتْ بِيَدِي حَتَّىٰ أَوْقَفَتْنِي عَلَىٰ بَابِ الدَّارِ، وَإِنِّي لَأُنْهِجُ، حَتَّىٰ سَكَنَ بَعْضُ نَفَسِي ثُمَّ أَخَذَتْ شَيْئًا مِنْ مَاءٍ فَمَسَحَتْ بِهِ وَجْهِي وَرَأْسِي، ثُمَّ أَدْخَلَتْنِي الدَّارَ، فَإِذَا نِسْوَةٌ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ فِي الْبَيْتِ، فَقُلْنَ: عَلَىٰ الْخَيْرِ وَالْبَرَكَةِ، وَعَلَىٰ خَيْرِ طَائِرٍ([3]) فَأَسْلَمَتْنِي إِلَيْهِنَّ، فَأَصْلَحْنَ مِنْ شَأْنِي، فَلَمْ يَرُعْنِي([4]) إِلَّا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ضُحًىٰ، فَأَسْلَمَتْنِي إِلَيْهِ، وَأَنَا يَوْمَئِذٍ بنتُ تِسْعِ سِنِينَ([5]).وروىٰ الإمام مسلم عَنْ عَائِشَةَ أيضًا: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تَزَوَّجَهَا وَهِيَ بنتُ سِتٍّ، وَبَنَىٰ بِهَا وَهِيَ بنتُ تِسْعٍ، وَمَاتَ عَنْهَا وَهِيَ بنتُ ثَمَانِ عَشْرَةَ([6]).وجاء في بعض الروايات الصحيحة أيضًا عن عائشة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عقد عليها وهي بنت سبع سنين([7]).*  قال الإمام النووي* *رحمه الله:*وَأَمَّا قَوْلهَا فِي رِوَايَة: (تَزَوَّجَنِي وَأَنَا بنت سَبْع), وَفِي أَكْثَر الرِّوَايَات (بِنْت سِتّ) فَالْجَمْع بَيْنهمَا أَنَّهُ كَانَ لَهَا سِتّ وَكَسْر، فَفِي رِوَايَة اِقْتَصَرَتْ عَلَىٰ السِّنِينَ, وَفِي رِوَايَة عَدَّتْ السَّنَة الَّتِي دَخَّلَتْ فِيهَا. وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم([8]). وكان ذلك في شهر شوال لما رواه مسلم عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ: تَزَوَّجَنِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي شَوَّالٍ وَبَنَىٰ بِي فِي شَوَّالٍ فَأَيُّ نِسَاءِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ أَحْظَىٰ عِنْدَهُ مِنِّي؟([9]).  وكان زواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من عائشة رضي الله عنها بوحي من الله تعالى.قَالَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعائشة رضي الله عنها: «*أُرِيتُكِ فِي الْمَنَامِ مَرَّتَيْنِ إِذَا رَجُلٌ يَحْمِلُكِ فِي سَرَقَةِ حَرِيرٍ([10]) فَيَقُولُ: هَذِهِ امْرَأَتُكَ فَأَكْشِفُهَا فَإِذَا هِيَ أَنْتِ فَأَقُولُ: إِنْ يَكُنْ هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِ الله يُمْضِهِ*»([11]). *قال ابن حجر:* وَعِنْد الْآجُرّيّ مِنْ وَجْهٍ آخَر عَنْ عَائِشَة: (لَقَدْ نَزَلَ جِبْرِيل بِصُورَتِي فِي رَاحَته – أي: في كفه- حِين أُمِرَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجنِي) وَيُجْمَع بَيْن هَذَا وَبَيْن مَا قَبْله – أنها كانت في قطعة حرير- بِأَنَّ الْمُرَاد أَنَّ صُورَتهَا كَانَتْ فِي الْخِرْقَة وَالْخِرْقَة فِي رَاحَته, وَيَحْتَمِل أَنْ يَكُون نَزَلَ بِالْكَيْفِيَّت  َيْنِ لِقَوْلِهَا فِي نَفْس الْخَبَر: (نَزَلَ مَرَّتَيْنِ).اهـ([12]).فهذا وحي من الله لأن رؤيا الأنبياء وحي، وعصمتهم في المنام كاليقظة.ولم يتزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بكرًا إلا عائشة رضي الله عنها.روىٰ الإمام البخاري عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها أنها قَالَتْ: قُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ الله: أَرَأَيْتَ لَوْ نَزَلْتَ وَادِيًا وَفِيهِ شَجَرَةٌ قَدْ أُكِلَ مِنْهَا وَوَجَدْتَ شَجَرًا لَمْ يُؤْكَلْ مِنْهَا فِي أَيِّهَا كُنْتَ تُرْتِعُ بَعِيرَكَ؟ قَالَ: «*فِي الَّذِي لَمْ يُرْتَعْ مِنْهَا*» تَعْنِي أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلملَمْ يَتَزَوَّجْ بِكْرًا غَيْرَهَا([13]). 
 ([1]) فتمزق شعري بالزاي أن تقطع، وللكشمهيني فتمرَّق بالراء أي انتتف. «فتح الباري» 7/265.  
    ([2]) فوفىٰ أي: كثر. قال ابن حجر في «الفتح» 7/265: وفي الكلام حذف تقديره ثم فصلت من الوعك فتربىٰ شعري فكثر، وقولها (جميمة) بالجيم مصغر الجُمة بالضم وهي مجمع شعر الناصية، ويقال للشعر إذا سقط عن المنكبين جمة، وإذا كان إلىٰ شحمة الأذن وفرة.اهـ.  
    ([3]) قال ابن حجر: (علي خير طائر) أي علىٰ خير حظ ونصيب.  
    ([4]) قال ابن حجر: (فلم يرعني) بضم الراء وسكون العين أي لم يفزعني شيء إلا دخوله عليَّ.  
    ([5]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3894)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: تزويج النبي عائشة، وقدومها المدينة، وبنائه بها، ومسلم (1422) كتاب: النكاح، باب: تزويج الأب البكر الصغيرة.  
    ([6]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1422) كتاب: النكاح، باب: تزويج الأب البكر الصغيرة.  
    ([7]) انظر التخريج السابق.  
    ([8]) «شرح مسلم» للنووي 5/186.  
    ([9]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1423) كتاب: النكاح، باب: التزوج والتزويج في شوال واستحباب الدخول فيه.  
    ([10]) السرقة بفتح المهملة والراء والقاف هي: القطعة.  
    ([11]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (5078) كتاب: النكاح، باب: نكاح الأبكار، ومسلم (2438) كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: في فضل عائشة رضي الله تعالىٰ عنها.  
    ([12]) «فتح الباري» 9/87.  
    ([13]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (5077) كتاب: النكاح، باب: نكاح الأبكار.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

- وفي شوال من هذه السنة: تزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سودة بنت زمعة رضي الله عنها.
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: لَمَّا هَلَكَتْ خَدِيجَةُ، جَاءَتْ خَوْلَةُ بنتُ حَكِيمٍ امْرَأَةُ عُثْمَانَ بن مَظْعُونٍ قَالَتْ: يَا رَسُولَ الله أَلَا تَزَوَّجُ؟ قَالَ: «*مَنْ؟*» قَالَتْ: إِنْ شِئْتَ بِكْرًا، وَإِنْ شِئْتَ ثَيِّبًا، قَالَ: «*فَمَنْ الْبِكْرُ؟*» قَالَتْ: ابْنَةُ أَحَبِّ خَلْقِ الله إِلَيْكَ، عَائِشَةُ ابنة أبي بَكْرٍ، قَالَ: «*وَمَنْ الثَّيِّبُ؟*» قَالَتْ: سَوْدَةُ بنت زَمْعَةَ، قَدْ آمَنَتْ بِكَ وَاتَّبَعَتْكَ عَلَىٰ مَا تَقُولُ، قَالَ: «*فَاذْهَبِي فَاذْكُرِيهِمَا عَلَيَّ*» فَدَخَلَتْ بَيْتَ أبي بَكْرٍ فَقَالَتْ: يَا أُمَّ رُومَانَ، مَاذَا أَدْخَلَ الله عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ الْخَيْرِ وَالْبَرَكَةِ! قَالَتْ: وَمَا ذَاكَ؟ قَالَتْ: أَرْسَلَنِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَخْطُبُ عَلَيْهِ عَائِشَةَ، قَالَتْ: انْتَظِرِي أَبَا بَكْرٍ حَتَّىٰ يَأْتِيَ، فَجَاءَ أبو بَكْرٍ فَقَالَتْ: يَا أَبَا بَكْرٍ، مَاذَا أَدْخَلَ الله عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ الْخَيْرِ وَالْبَرَكَةِ! قَالَتْ: أَرْسَلَنِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَخْطُبُ عَلَيْهِ عَائِشَةَ، قَالَ: وَهَلْ تَصْلُحُ لَهُ؟! إِنَّمَا هِيَ ابْنَةُ أَخِيهِ، فَرَجَعَتْ إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَذَكَرَتْ ذَلِكَ لَهُ قَالَ: «*ارْجِعِي إِلَيْهِ فَقُولِي لَهُ: أَنَا أَخُوكَ، وَأَنْتَ أَخِي فِي الْإِسْلَامِ، وَابْنَتُكَ تَصْلُحُ لِي*» فَرَجَعَتْ فَذَكَرَتْ ذَلِكَ لَهُ، قَالَ: انْتَظِرِي، وَخَرَجَ قَالَتْ أُمُّ رُومَانَ: إِنَّ مُطْعِمَ بن عَدِيٍّ قَدْ كَانَ ذَكَرَهَا عَلَىٰ ابْنِهِ، وَاللَّهِ مَا وَعَدَ مَوْعِدًا قَطُّ فَأَخْلَفَهُ –لِأبي بَكْرٍ- فَدَخَلَ أبو بَكْرٍ عَلَىٰ مُطْعِمِ بن عَدِيٍّ وَعِنْدَهُ امْرَأَتُهُ أُمُّ الْفَتَىٰ فَقَالَتْ: يَا ابْنَ أبي قُحَافَةَ، لَعَلَّكَ مُصْبٍ صَاحِبَنَا مُدْخِلُهُ فِي دِينِكَ الَّذِي أَنْتَ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ تَزَوَّجَ إِلَيْكَ؟ فقَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ لِلْمُطْعِمِ بن عَدِيٍّ: أقَوْلَ هَذِهِ تَقُولُ؟ قَالَ: إِنَّهَا تَقُولُ ذَلِكَ، فَخَرَجَ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ، وَقَدْ أَذْهَبَ الله مَا كَانَ فِي نَفْسِهِ مِنْ عِدَتِهِ الَّتِي وَعَدَهُ، فَرَجَعَ فَقَالَ لِخَوْلَةَ: ادْعِي لِي رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَدَعَتْهُ فَزَوَّجَهَا إِيَّاهُ، وَعَائِشَةُ يَوْمَئِذٍ بنتُ سِتِّ سِنِينَ، ثُمَّ خَرَجَتْ فَدَخَلَتْ عَلَىٰ سَوْدَةَ بنتِ زَمْعَةَ فَقَالَتْ: مَاذَا أَدْخَلَ الله عَلَيْكِ مِنْ الْخَيْرِ وَالْبَرَكَةِ! قَالَتْ: ومَا ذَاكَ؟ قَالَتْ: أَرْسَلَنِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَخْطُبُكِ عَلَيْهِ! قَالَتْ: وَدِدْتُ، ادْخُلِي إِلَىٰ أبي فَاذْكُرِي ذَلكَ لَهُ، وَكَانَ شَيْخًا كَبِيرًا قَدْ أَدْرَكَهُ السِّنُّ، قَدْ تَخَلَّفَ عَنْ الْحَجِّ، فَدَخَلَتْ عَلَيْهِ، فَحَيَّتْهُ بِتَحِيَّةِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ، فَقَالَ: مَنْ هَذِهِ؟ فَقَالَتْ: خَوْلَةُ بنتُ حَكِيمٍ، قَالَ: فَمَا شَأْنُكِ؟ قَالَتْ: أَرْسَلَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بن عبد الله أَخْطُبُ عَلَيْهِ سَوْدَةَ، فقَالَ: كُفْؤ كَرِيمٌ، مَاذَا تَقُولُ صَاحِبَتُكِ؟ قَالَتْ: تُحِبُّ ذَاكَ، قَالَ: ادْعُيهَا لِي، فَدَعَتُهَا، قَالَ: أَيْ بنيَّةُ، إِنَّ هَذِهِ تَزْعُمْ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدَ بن عبد الله بن عبد الْمُطَّلِبِ قَدْ أَرْسَلَ يَخْطُبُكِ، وَهُوَ كُفْؤ كَرِيمٌ، أَتُحِبِّينَ أَنْ أُزَوِّجَكِ بِهِ؟ قَالَتْ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: ادْعِيهِ لِي، فَجَاءَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَزَوَّجَهَا إِيَّاهُ، فَجَاءَهَا أَخُوهَا عبد بن زَمْعَةَ مِنْ الْحَجِّ، فَجَعَلَ يَحْثِي فِي رَأْسِهِ التُّرَابَ، فَقَالَ بَعْدَ أَنْ أَسْلَمَ: لَعَمْرُكَ إِنِّي لَسَفِيهٌ يَوْمَ أَحْثِي فِي رَأْسِي التُّرَابَ؛ أَنْ تَزَوَّجَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سَوْدَةَ بنتَ زَمْعَةَ([1]).ولما أسنَّت السيدة سودة وهبت نوبتها للسيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها.عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كَانَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لَا يُفَضِّلُ بَعْضَنَا عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ فِي الْقَسْمِ مِنْ مُكْثِهِ عِنْدَنَا، وَكَانَ قَلَّ يَوْمٌ إِلَّا وَهُوَ يَطُوفُ عَلَيْنَا جَمِيعًا، فَيَدْنُو مِنْ كُلِّ امْرَأَةٍ مِنْ غَيْرِ مَسِيسٍ حَتَّىٰ يَبْلُغَ إِلَىٰ الَّتِي هُوَ يَوْمُهَا فَيَبِيتَ عِنْدَهَا، وَلَقَدْ قَالَتْ سَوْدَةُ بنتُ زَمْعَةَ حِينَ أَسَنَّتْ وَفَرِقَتْ أَنْ يُفَارِقَهَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: يَا رَسُولَ الله يَوْمِي لِعَائِشَةَ، فَقَبِلَ ذَلِكَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْهَا. قَالَتْ نَقُولُ فِي ذَلِكَ أَنْزَلَ الله تعالى وَفِي أَشْبَاهِهَا، أُرَاهُ قَالَ:{وإن امرأة خافت من بعلهانشوزا أو إعراضا فلا جناح عليهما أن يصلحا بينهماصلحا}[النساء: 128]([2]).
 ([1]) *إسناده حسن:* أخرجه أحمد 6/210، 211، الطبري في «التاريخ» 3/162، ابن أبي عاصم في «الآحاد والمثانىٰ» (3060، 3061)، والطبراني 23/57، البيهقي في «الدلائل» 2/411، 412 مرسلاً عن أبي سلمة ويحيىٰ بن عبد الرحمن بن حاطب، ووصله البيهقي 2/411 فرواه عن يحيىٰ بن عبد الرحمن عن عائشة، قال الذهبي في «السير» 1/182 إسناده حسن. 
([2]) *صحيح:* البخاري (5212) كتاب: النكاح، باب: المرأة تهب يومها من زوجها لضرتها وكيف يقسم ذلك، ومسلم (1463) كتاب: الرضاع، باب: جواز هبتها نوبتها لضرتها، مختصرًا، ورواه بتمامه أبو داود (2135) كتاب: النكاح، باب: في القسم بين النساء، وقال الألباني: حسن صحيح.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

- وفي هذه السنة: خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ الطائف يدعوهم إلىٰ الإسلام، فأبوا، وآذوه، فرجع مهمومًا، فثبته الله بأمرين: أرسل إليه ملك الجبال، وأسلم علىٰ يديه مجموعة من الجنِّ، ثم دخل مكة في جوار المطعم بن عدي.
لما مات أبو طالب وخديجة رضي الله عنها، واشتدَّ إيذاء قريش له صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ قرر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الخروج إلىٰ مكان آخر غير مكة يلقي فيه دعوته، لعلَّه يجد من ينصره ويؤويه حتىٰ يبلِّغ كلمة التوحيد.فخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ الطائف يلتمس النُصرة من ثقيف، فلم يجد ما كان يتمنَّاه، بل ناله منهم مالم ينله من أحد قط.روىٰ البخاري بسنده عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت له: هَلْ أَتَىٰ عَلَيْكَ يَوْمٌ كَانَ أَشَدَّ مِنْ يَوْمِ أُحُدٍ؟ قَالَ: «*لَقَدْ لَقِيتُ مِنْ قَوْمِكِ مَا لَقِيتُ وَكَانَ أَشَدَّ مَا لَقِيتُ مِنْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْعَقَبَةِ إِذْ عَرَضْتُ نَفْسِي عَلَىٰ ابْنِ عبد يَالِيلَ بن عبد كُلَالٍ فَلَمْ يُجِبْنِي إِلَىٰ مَا أَرَدْتُ فَانْطَلَقْتُ وَأَنَا مَهْمُومٌ عَلَىٰ وَجْهِي فَلَمْ أَسْتَفِقْ إِلَّا وَأَنَا بِقَرْنِ الثَّعَالِبِ فَرَفَعْتُ رَأْسِي فَإِذَا أَنَا بِسَحَابَةٍ قَدْ أَظَلَّتْنِي فَنَظَرْتُ فَإِذَا فِيهَا جِبْرِيلُ فَنَادَانِي فَقَالَ: إِنَّ الله قَدْ سَمِعَ قَوْلَ قَوْمِكَ لَكَ وَمَا رَدُّوا عَلَيْكَ وَقَدْ بَعَثَ إِلَيْكَ مَلَكَ الْجِبَالِ لِتَأْمُرَهُ بِمَا شِئْتَ فِيهِمْ فَنَادَانِي مَلَكُ الْجِبَالِ فَسَلَّمَ عَلَيَّ ثُمَّ قَالَ: يَا مُحَمَّدُ فَقَالَ: ذَلِكَ فِيمَا شِئْتَ إِنْ شِئْتَ أَنْ أُطْبِقَ عَلَيْهِمْ الْأَخْشَبَيْنِ*»، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*بَلْ أَرْجُو أَنْ يُخْرِجَ الله مِنْ أَصْلَابِهِمْ مَنْ يَعبد الله وَحْدَهُ لَا يُشْرِكُ بِهِ شَيْئًا*»([1]).ثم لما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في طريق الرجوع إلىٰ مكة، ونزل بوادي نخلة القريب من مكة يصلي ويقرأ القرآن، نزل عليه مجموعة من الجن فلما سمعوه أنصتوا، قالوا: صه، وكانوا تسعة: أحدهم زوبعة، فأنزل الله تعالى:{وإذ صرفنا إليك نفرا من الجن} إلى قوله:{ومن لا يجب داعي الله فليس بمعجز في الأرض وليس له من دونه أولياء أولئك في ضلال مبين} [الأحقاف: 29- 32]([2]).ورويَ أنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل مكة – بعد رجوعه- في جوار المطعم بن عدي([3]).ولذلك قَالَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي أُسَارَىٰ بَدْرٍ: «*لَوْ كَانَ الْمُطْعِمُ بن عَدِيٍّ حَيًّا ثُمَّ كَلَّمَنِي فِي هَؤُلَاءِ النَّتْنَىٰ لَتَرَكْتُهُمْ لَهُ*»([4]).
 ([1]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3231) كتاب: بدء الخلق، باب: إذا قال أحدكم آمين والملائكة في السماء فوافقت إحداهما الأخرىٰ غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه، مسلم (1795) كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: ما لقي النبي من أذىٰ المشركين والمنافقين. فصلىٰ الله عليك وسلم يا حبيبي يا رسول الله، فوالله الذي لا إله غيره لقد رُزقت رحمة لو وُزعت علىٰ أهل هذه البسيطة منذ خلق الله آدم عليه السلام إلىٰ قيام الساعة لوسعتهم، وأُعطيت رأفة لو قسِّمت علىٰ أهلها لقسمتهم، وكيف لا وقد قال الله تعالىٰ فيك:{وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين} [الأنبياء: 107].       فأين أعداء الله من مثل هذه الرحمة؟ وأين الحاقدون الزاعمون أنك جئت بالقتل وسفك الدماء؟ يفعلون الأفاعيل ثم يرموننا بها{فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور}[الحج: 46]. 
([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه الحاكم 2/456، وقال صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه، وأقره الذهبي، وصححه الوادعي في «الصحيح المسند من أسباب النزول» (252). 
([3]) أخرجه الطبري في «التاريخ» 1/555 بإسناد منقطع. 
([4]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4024) كتاب: المغازي، باب: شهود الملائكة بدرًا. 
([5]) *حسن:* أخرجه أحمد 3/322، قال ابن حجر في «فتح الباري» 7/222: إسناده حسن. 
([6]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أبو داود (3734)، كتاب: السنة، باب: في القرآن، الترمذي (2934) كتاب: فضائل القرآن، باب: رقم (24)، ابن ماجه (201) في المقدمة، باب: فيما أنكرت الجهمية، أحمد 3/390، وصححه الألباني في «صحيح الترمذي».

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

- وفي السنة الحادية عشرة من البعثة: عرض نفسه الكريمة علىٰ القبائل في موسم الحج كعادته، فآمن به ستة من رؤساء الأنصار، ورجعوا إلىٰ المدينة ففشا فيهم الإسلام.
  كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يستغل مواسم الحج وإقبال الناس وتوافدهم إلىٰ بيت الله الحرام للدعوة إلىٰ دينه ورسالته لعلَّ أحدًا أن يستجيب له فيؤويه وينصره بعدما كذبه قومه.  عَنْ جَابِرٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: مَكَثَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِمَكَّةَ عَشْرَ سِنِينَ يَتْبَعُ النَّاسَ فِي مَنَازِلِهِمْ بعُكَاظٍ وَمَجَنَّةَ وَفِي الْمَوَاسِمِ بِمِنًىٰ يَقُولُ: «*مَنْ يُؤْوِينِي؟ مَنْ يَنْصُرُنِي حَتَّىٰ أُبَلِّغَ رِسَالَةَ رَبِّي وَلَهُ الْجَنَّةُ؟*» حَتَّىٰ إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيَخْرُجُ مِنْ الْيَمَنِ أَوْ مِنْ مُضَرَ فَيَأْتِيهِ قَوْمُهُ فَيَقُولُونَ: احْذَرْ غُلَامَ قُرَيْشٍ لَا يَفْتِنُكَ، وَيَمْشِي بَيْنَ رِجَالِهِمْ، وَهُمْ يُشِيرُونَ إِلَيْهِ بِالْأَصَابِعِ، حَتَّىٰ بَعَثَنَا الله إِلَيْهِ مِنْ يَثْرِبَ فَآوَيْنَاهُ وَصَدَّقْنَاهُ، فَيَخْرُجُ الرَّجُلُ مِنَّا فَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ وَيُقْرِئُهُ الْقُرْآنَ، فَيَنْقَلِبُ إِلَىٰ أَهْلِهِ فَيُسْلِمُونَ بِإِسْلَامِهِ، حَتَّىٰ لَمْ يَبْقَ دَارٌ مِنْ دُورِ الْأَنْصَارِ إِلَّا وَفِيهَا رَهْطٌ مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ يُظْهِرُونَ الْإِسْلَامَ([1]).  وعنه أيضًا قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَعْرِضُ نَفْسَهُ عَلَىٰ النَّاسِ بالْمَوْقِفِ فيقول: «*هل من رَجُلٌ يَحْمِلُنِي إِلَىٰ قَوْمِهِ، فَإِنَّ قُرَيْشًا قَدْ مَنَعُونِي أَنْ أُبَلِّغَ كَلَامَ رَبِّي*»([2]).  وعن أبي الزِّنَادِ قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنِي رَجُلٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ رَبِيعَةُ بن عَبَّادٍ مِنْ بني الدِّئلِ، وَكَانَ جَاهِلِيًّا فأسلم، قَالَ: رَأَيْتُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فِي سُوقِ ذِي الْمَجَازِ، وَهُوَ يَقُولُ: «*يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ، قُولُوا لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله تُفْلِحُوا*» وَالنَّاسُ مُجْتَمِعُونَ عَلَيْهِ، وَوَرَاءَهُ رَجُلٌ وَضِيءُ الْوَجْهِ أَحْوَلُ، ذُو غَدِيرَتَيْنِ([3]) يَقُولُ: إِنَّهُ صَابِئٌ كَاذِبٌ، يَتْبَعُهُ حَيْثُ ذَهَبَ، فَسَأَلْتُ عَنْهُ فَذَكَرُوا لِي نَسَبَ رَسُولِ الله r وَقَالُوا: هَذَا عَمُّهُ أبو لَهَبٍ([4]).  وكان من القبائل التي عرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه عليها؛ قبيلة كنْده، وبطن من بني كلب يقال لهم بنو عبد الله، وبنو حنيفة، وبنو عامر بن صعصعة، ومحارب بن خصفة، وفزارة، وغسان، ومرَّة، وسُليم، وعبس، وبنو نضر، والحارث بن كعب، وعذرة، والحضارمة، فلم يستجب منهم أحد.  وتصدىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لسويد بن الصامت الذي كان يسميه قومه (الكامل) لجلده، وشرفه، ونسبه، فدعاه إلىٰ الإسلام، فقال له سويد: فلعل الذي معك مثل الذي معي؛ فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*اعرضها عليَّ*»، فعرضها عليه؛ فقال له: «*إنَّ هذا لكلام حسن؛ والذي معي أفضل منه، قرآن أنزله الله تعالىٰ عليَّ هو هدىٰ ونور*» فتلا عليه رسول الله r القرآن ودعاه إلىٰ الإسلام، فلم يبْعُد منه، وقال: إنَّ هذا لقول حسن، ثم انصرف عنه، فقدم المدينة علىٰ قومه، فلم يلبث أنْ قتله الخزرج، فإن كان رجال من قومه ليقولون: إنا لنراه قد قتل وهو مسلم، وكان قتله قبل يوم بعاث([5]).  وعرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه علىٰ بني عبد الأشهل حيث قدموا يلتمسون الحلف من قريش علىٰ قومهم من الخزرج، فعرض عليهم الإسلام، وقال لهم: «*هل لكم في خير مما جئتم له؟*» فقالوا له: وما ذاك؟ قال: «*أنا رسول الله بعثني إلىٰ العباد، أدعوهم إلىٰ أن يعبدوا الله ولا يشركوا به شيئًا، وأنزل عليَّ الكتاب*» قال: ثم ذكر لهم الإسلام، وتلا عليهم القرآن، قال: فقال إياس بن معاذ وكان غلامًا حدثًا: أي قوم، هذا والله خير مما جئتم له، قال: فأخذ أبو الحيسر أنس بن رافع حفنة من تراب البطحاء، فضرب بها وجه إياس بن معاذ، وقال: دعنا منك، فلعمري لقد جئنا لغير هذا، قال: فصمت إياس، وقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عنهم، وانصرفوا إلىٰ المدينة، وكانت وقعة بعاث بين الأوس والخزرج، قال: ثم لم يلبث إياس بن معاذ أن هلك، قال محمود بن لبيد: فأخبرني من حضره من قومه عند موته أنهم لم يزالوا يسمعونه يهلل الله تعالىٰ ويكبره ويحمده ويسبحه حتىٰ مات، فما كانوا يشكون أن قد مات مسلمًا([6]).  فلما أراد الله تعالى إظهار دينه، وإعزاز نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعرض نفسه علىٰ القبائل كعادته فالتقىٰ برهط من الخزرج أراد الله بهم خيرًا.  فقال لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*من أنتم؟*» قالوا: نفر من الخزرج، قال: «*أمن موالي يهود؟*» قالوا: نعم، قال: «*أفلا تجلسون أكلمكم؟*» قالوا: بلىٰ، فجلسوا معه، فدعاهم إلىٰ الله تعالى، وعرض عليهم الإسلام، وتلا عليهم القرآن، قال: وكان مما صنع الله لهم به في الإسلام، أن يهود كانوا معهم في بلادهم، وكانوا أهل كتاب وعلم، وكانوا هم أهل شرك وأصحاب أوثان وكانوا قد عزُّوهم([7]) ببلادهم، فكانوا إذا كان بينهم شيء قالوا لهم: إن نبيًا مبعوث الآن قد أظل زمانه، نتَّبعه فنقتلكم معه قتل عاد وإرم، فلما كلم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أولئك النفر، ودعاهم إلىٰ الله، قال بعضهم لبعض: يا قوم، تعلموا والله إنه للنبيّ الذي توعدكم به يهود، فلا يسبقنكم إليه، فأجابوه فيما دعاهم إليه بأن صدقوه وقبلوا منه ما عرض عليهم من الإسلام، وقالوا: إنا قد تركنا قومنا، ولا قوم بينهم من العداوة والشر ما بينهم، فعسىٰ أن يجمعهم الله تعالىٰ بك، فسنقدم عليهم، فندعوهم إلىٰ أمرك، ونعرض عليهم الذي أجبناك إليه من هذا الدين، فإن يجمعهم الله عليه فلا رجل أعز منك، ثم انصرفوا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم راجعين إلىٰ بلادهم، وقد آمنوا وصدَّقوا، *وهم ستة نفر جميعهم من الخزرج:*   1-    أسعد بن زرارة بن عُدَي، أبو أُمامة.  2-    عوف بن الحارث بن رفاعه، وهو ابن عفراء.  3-    رافع بن مالك بن العجلان.  4-    قطبة بن عامر بن حَديدة.  5-    عقبة بن عامر بن نابي.  6-    جابر بن عبد الله بن رئاب([8]).  تقول السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها: كَانَ يَوْمُ بُعَاثَ يَوْمًا قَدَّمَهُ الله لِرَسُولِهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَقَدْ افْتَرَقَ مَلَؤُهُمْ وَقُتِلَتْ سَرَوَاتُهُمْ وَجُرِّحُوا فَقَدَّمَهُ الله لِرَسُولِهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم  فِي دُخُولِهِمْ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ([9]). *قال ابن حجر:* (كَانَ يَوْم بُعَاث) بِهِ وَقْعَة بَيْن الْأَوْس وَالْخَزْرَج, فَقُتِلَ فِيهَا كَثِير مِنْهُمْ. وَكَانَ رَئِيس الْأَوْس فِيهِ حُضَيْر وَالِد أُسَيْدِ بن حُضَيْر وَكَانَ يُقَال لَهُ حُضَيْر الْكَتَائِب وَبِهِ قُتِلَ, وَكَانَ رَئِيس الْخَزْرَج يَوْمَئِذٍ عَمْرو بن النُّعْمَان الْبَيَاضِيّ فَقُتِلَ فِيهَا أَيْضًا, وَكَانَ النَّصْر فِيهَا أَوَّلًا لِلْخَزْرَجِ ثُمَّ ثَبَّتَهُمْ حُضَيْر فَرَجَعُوا وَانْتَصَرَتْ الْأَوْس وَجُرِحَ حُضَيْر يَوْمئِذٍ فَمَاتَ فِيهَا, وَذَلِكَ قَبْل الْهِجْرَة بِخَمْسِ سِنِينَ وَقِيلَ: بِأَرْبَعٍ وَقِيلَ: بِأَكْثَر وَالْأَوَّل أَصَحّ, وَذَكَرَ أبو الْفَرَج الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ُّ أَنَّ سَبَب ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنْ قَاعِدَتهمْ أَنَّ الْأَصِيل لَا يُقْتَل بِالْحَلِيفِ, فَقَتَلَ رَجُل مِنْ الْأَوْس حَلِيفًا لِلْخَزْرَجِ, فَأَرَادُوا أَنْ يُقِيدُوهُ فَامْتَنَعُوا, فَوَقَعَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ الْحَرْب لِأَجْلِ ذَلِكَ, فَقُتِلَ فِيهَا مِنْ أَكَابِرهمْ مَنْ كَانَ لَا يُؤْمِن, أَيْ يَتَكَبَّر وَيَأْنَف أَنْ يَدْخُل فِي الْإِسْلَام حَتَّىٰ لَا يَكُون تَحْت حُكْم غَيْره, وَقَدْ كَانَ بَقِيَ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ هَذَا النَّحْو عبد الله بن أبي بن سَلُول وَقِصَّته فِي ذَلِكَ مَشْهُورَة مَذْكُورَة فِي هَذَا الْكِتَاب وَغَيْره([10]).اهـ. 
      ([1]) *حسن:* أخرجه أحمد 3/322، قال ابن حجر في «فتح الباري» 7/222: إسناده حسن.  
    ([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أبو داود (3734)، كتاب: السنة، باب: في القرآن، الترمذي (2934) كتاب: فضائل القرآن، باب: رقم (24)، ابن ماجه (201) في المقدمة، باب: فيما أنكرت الجهمية، أحمد 3/390، وصححه الألباني في «صحيح الترمذي».  
    ([3]) غديرتان: تثنية غديرة، أي ذؤابة، وهي الشعر المضفور الذي أُدخل بعضه في بعض.  
    ([4]) *حسن بمجموع الطرق:* أخرجه أحمد 4/341، وله شواهد أخرجها ابن هشام في «السيرة» 2/18، الطبراني في «الكبير» (4587)، وابن أبي عاصم في «الآحاد والمثانىٰ» (962)، البيهقي في «السنن» 9/7، و «الدلائل» 2/185.  
    ([5]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/21.  
    ([6]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/21.  
    ([7]) عزوهم: غلبوهم وقهروهم.  
    ([8]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/21، 23 مختصرًا.  
    ([9]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3777)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: مناقب الأنصار.  سرواتهم: أشرافهم.  
    ([10]) «فتح الباري» 7/138، 139.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي السنة الثانية عشرة من البعثة: أسري برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المسجد الحرام إلىٰ المسجد الأقصىٰ، ثم عرج به إلىٰ سدرة المنتهىٰ ففرض الله عليه وعلىٰ أمته الصلوات الخمس.
حيث كافأ الله تعالى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسرَّىٰ عنه برحلة الإسراء والمعراج؛ فأراه من آياته الكبرىٰ ما جعل قلبه صلى الله عليه وسلم يطيب ويطمئن ويثبت، وينكشف عنه ما ألمَّ به من همّ وحزن وأسىٰ بعد وفاة عمه وزوجته رضي الله عنها، وما لاقاه من إعراض قومه عن دعوته صلى الله عليه وسلم.فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما كان يحزنه الإيذاء الشخصي له صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ إنما الذي كان يحزنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ويكاد يقتله؛ هو إعراضهم عن الدعوة ورفضهم لها؛ رحمة منه صلى الله عليه وسلم وشفقة عليهم، ولذلك يقول الله تعالى له صلى الله عليه وسلم:{فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا} [الكهف: 6]،{لعلك باخع نفسك ألا يكونوا مؤمنين} [الشعراء: 3].*وحادثة الإسراء والمعراج صحيحة ثابتة بالقرآن والسنة:**أما ثبوتها بالقرآن* ففي قول الله تعالىٰ:{سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلا من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى الذي باركنا حوله لنريه من آياتنا إنه هو السميع البصير}[الإسراء: 1]، وقوله تعالىٰ:{والنجم إذا هوى ما ضل صاحبكم وما غوى وما ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى علمه شديد القوى ذو مرة فاستوى وهو بالأفق الأعلى ثم دنى فتدلى فكان قاب قوسين أو أدنى فأوحى إلى عبده ما أوحى ما كذب الفؤاد ما رأى أفتمارونه على ما يرى ولقد رآه نزلة أخرى عند سدرة المنتهى عندها جنة المأوى إذ يغشى السدرة ما يغشى ما زاغ البصر وما طغى لقد رأى من آيات ربه الكبرى}
[النجم: 1- 18].وقد فصّل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحداث هذه الرحلة المباركة تفصيلاً دقيقًا، بما ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم من أحاديث صحيحة.يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*بَيْنَمَا أَنَا عِنْدَ الْبَيْتِ([1]) في الحجر مضطجعًا([2]) بَيْنَ النَّائِمِ وَالْيَقْظَانِ ([3]) إذا أتاني آتٍ فشق([4]) من النحر إلىٰ مراقّ البطن([5]) فَاسْتُخْرِجَ قَلْبِي([6]) ثم غسله بِمَاءِ زَمْزَمَ ثُمَّ جاء بطست من ذهب ممتلئ حِكْمَةً وَإِيمَانًا فَأَفْرَغَهُ فِي صَدْرِي ثُمَّ أَطْبَقَهُ([7]) ثُمَّ أُتِيتُ بِدَابَّةٍ أَبْيَضَ يُقَالُ لَهُ: الْبُرَاقُ فَوْقَ الْحِمَارِ وَدُونَ الْبَغْلِ يَقَعُ خَطْوُهُ عِنْدَ أَقْصَىٰ طَرْفِهِ([8]) فَاسْتَصْعَبَ عَلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ جِبْرِيلُ: أَبِمُحَمَّدٍ تَفْعَلُ هَذَا؟ فَمَا رَكِبَكَ أَحَدٌ أَكْرَمُ عَلَىٰ الله مِنْهُ قَالَ فَارْفَضَّ عَرَقًا([9]) فَرَكِبْتُهُ حَتَّىٰ أَتَيْتُ بَيْتَ الْمَقْدِسِ، قَالَ: فَرَبَطْتُهُ بِالْحَلْقَةِ الَّتِي يَرْبِطُ بِهِ الْأَنْبِيَاءُ، قَالَ: ثُمَّ دَخَلْتُ الْمَسْجِدَ([10]) فَصَلَّيْتُ بالنبيين والمرسلين إمامًا([11]) ثُمَّ خَرَجْتُ فَجَاءَنِي جِبْرِيلُ عليه السلام** بِإِنَاءٍ مِنْ خَمْرٍ وَإِنَاءٍ مِنْ لَبَنٍ فَاخْتَرْتُ اللَّبَنَ، فَقَالَ جِبْرِيلُ**: اخْتَرْتَ الْفِطْرَةَ([12]) ثُمَّ أَخَذَ بِيَدِي فَعَرَجَ بِي إِلَىٰ السَّمَاءِ الدُّنْيَا فَلَمَّا جِئْتُ إِلَىٰ السَّمَاءِ الدُّنْيَا، قَالَ جِبْرِيلُ لِخَازِنِ السَّمَاءِ: افْتَحْ، قَالَ: مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ: جِبْرِيلُ، قَالَ: هَلْ مَعَكَ أَحَدٌ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ مَعِي مُحَمَّدٌ* *صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَقَالَ: أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، فَلَمَّا فَتَحَ عَلَوْنَا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ قَاعِدٌ عَلَىٰ يَمِينِهِ أَسْوِدَةٌ وَعَلَىٰ يَسَارِهِ أَسْوِدَةٌ، إِذَا نَظَرَ قِبَلَ يَمِينِهِ ضَحِكَ، وَإِذَا نَظَرَ قِبَلَ يَسَارِهِ بَكَىٰ، فَقَالَ: مَرْحَبًا بِالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ، وَالِابْنِ الصَّالِحِ، قُلْتُ لِجِبْرِيلَ: مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَال: هَذَا آدَمُ وَهَذِهِ الْأَسْوِدَةُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَشِمَالِهِ نَسَمُ بنيهِ فَأَهْلُ الْيَمِينِ مِنْهُمْ أَهْلُ الْجَنَّةِ، وَالْأَسْوِدَةُ الَّتِي عَنْ شِمَالِهِ أَهْلُ النَّارِ فَإِذَا نَظَرَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ ضَحِكَ وَإِذَا نَظَرَ قِبَلَ شِمَالِهِ بَكَىٰ([13]) ثُمَّ صَعِدَ بِي حَتَّىٰ أَتَىٰ السَّمَاءَ الثَّانِيَةَ فَاسْتَفْتَحَ قِيلَ مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ: جِبْرِيلُ، قِيلَ: وَمَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ: مُحَمَّدٌ، قِيلَ: وَقَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قِيلَ: مَرْحَبًا بِهِ فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ فَفَتَحَ فَلَمَّا خَلَصْتُ إِذَا يَحْيَىٰ وَعِيسَىٰ وَهُمَا ابْنَا الْخَالَةِ قَالَ: هَذَا يَحْيَىٰ وَعِيسَىٰ فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِمَا فَسَلَّمْتُ فَرَدَّا ثُمَّ قَالَا مَرْحَبًا بِالْأَخِ الصَّالِحِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ ثُمَّ صَعِدَ بِي إِلَىٰ السَّمَاءِ الثَّالِثَةِ فَاسْتَفْتَحَ، قِيلَ: مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ: جِبْرِيلُ، قِيلَ: وَمَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ: مُحَمَّدٌ، قِيلَ: وَقَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قِيلَ: مَرْحَبًا بِهِ فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ، فَفُتِحَ فَلَمَّا خَلَصْتُ إِذَا يُوسُفُ قَالَ: هَذَا يُوسُفُ فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِ فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَرَدَّ ثُمَّ قَالَ: مَرْحَبًا بِالْأَخِ الصَّالِحِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ ثُمَّ صَعِدَ بِي حَتَّىٰ أَتَىٰ السَّمَاءَ الرَّابِعَةَ فَاسْتَفْتَحَ قِيلَ: مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ: جِبْرِيلُ، قِيلَ: وَمَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ: مُحَمَّدٌ، قِيلَ: أَوَ قَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قِيلَ: مَرْحَبًا بِهِ فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ، فَفُتِحَ فَلَمَّا خَلَصْتُ إِلَىٰ إِدْرِيسَ قَالَ: هَذَا إِدْرِيسُ فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِ فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَرَدَّ ثُمَّ قَالَ: مَرْحَبًا بِالْأَخِ الصَّالِحِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ، ثُمَّ صَعِدَ بِي حَتَّىٰ أَتَىٰ السَّمَاءَ الْخَامِسَةَ فَاسْتَفْتَحَ قِيلَ مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ: جِبْرِيلُ، قِيلَ: وَمَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ: مُحَمَّدٌ، قِيلَ: وَقَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قِيلَ: مَرْحَبًا بِهِ فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ ففتح فَلَمَّا خَلَصْتُ فَإِذَا هَارُونُ قَالَ: هَذَا هَارُونُ فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِ فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَرَدَّ ثُمَّ قَالَ: مَرْحَبًا بِالْأَخِ الصَّالِحِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ ثُمَّ صَعِدَ بِي حَتَّىٰ أَتَىٰ السَّمَاءَ السَّادِسَةَ فَاسْتَفْتَحَ قِيلَ: مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ: جِبْرِيلُ، قِيلَ: مَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ: مُحَمَّدٌ، قِيلَ: وَقَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: مَرْحَبًا بِهِ، فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ، فَلَمَّا خَلَصْتُ فَإِذَا مُوسَىٰ قَالَ: هَذَا مُوسَىٰ فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِ فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَرَدَّ ثُمَّ قَالَ: مَرْحَبًا بِالْأَخِ الصَّالِحِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ فَلَمَّا تَجَاوَزْتُ بَكَىٰ قِيلَ لَهُ: مَا يُبْكِيكَ؟ قَالَ: أَبْكِي لِأَنَّ غُلَامًا بُعِثَ بَعْدِي، يَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ مِنْ أُمَّتِهِ أَكْثَرُ مِمَّنْ يَدْخُلُهَا مِنْ أُمَّتِي ثُمَّ صَعِدَ بِي إِلَىٰ السَّمَاءِ السَّابِعَةِ فَاسْتَفْتَحَ جِبْرِيلُ قِيلَ: مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ: جِبْرِيلُ، قِيلَ: وَمَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ: مُحَمَّدٌ، قِيلَ: وَقَدْ بُعِثَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: مَرْحَبًا بِهِ فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ فَلَمَّا خَلَصْتُ فَإِذَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ قَالَ: هَذَا أَبُوكَ فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِ قَالَ: فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَرَدَّ السَّلَامَ قَالَ: مَرْحَبًا بِالِابْنِ الصَّالِحِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ ثُمَّ رُفِعَتْ إِلَيَّ سِدْرَةُ الْمُنْتَهَىٰ فَإِذَا نَبْقُهَا مِثْلُ قِلَالِ هَجَرَ وَإِذَا وَرَقُهَا مِثْلُ آذَانِ الْفِيَلَةِ قَالَ: هَذِهِ سِدْرَةُ الْمُنْتَهَىٰ وَإِذَا أَرْبَعَةُ أَنْهَارٍ نَهْرَانِ بَاطِنَانِ وَنَهْرَانِ ظَاهِرَانِ فَقُلْتُ: مَا هَذَانِ يَا جِبْرِيلُ؟ قَالَ: أَمَّا الْبَاطِنَانِ فَنَهْرَانِ فِي الْجَنَّةِ، وَأَمَّا الظَّاهِرَانِ فَالنِّيلُ وَالْفُرَاتُ ثُمَّ رُفِعَ لِي الْبَيْتُ الْمَعْمُورُ ثُمَّ أُتِيتُ بِإِنَاءٍ مِنْ خَمْرٍ وَإِنَاءٍ مِنْ لَبَنٍ، وَإِنَاءٍ مِنْ عَسَلٍ، فَأَخَذْتُ اللَّبَنَ، فَقَالَ: هِيَ الْفِطْرَةُ الَّتِي أَنْتَ عَلَيْهَا وَأُمَّتُكَ ثُمَّ فُرِضَتْ عَلَيَّ الصَّلَوَاتُ خَمْسِينَ صَلَاةً كُلَّ يَوْمٍ فَرَجَعْتُ، فَمَرَرْتُ عَلَىٰ مُوسَىٰ فَقَالَ: بِمَا أُمِرْتَ؟ قَالَ: أُمِرْتُ بِخَمْسِينَ صَلَاةً كُلَّ يَوْمٍ، قَالَ: إِنَّ أُمَّتَكَ لَا تَسْتَطِيعُ خَمْسِينَ صَلَاةً كُلَّ يَوْمٍ وَإِنِّي وَاللَّهِ قَدْ جَرَّبْتُ النَّاسَ قَبْلَكَ وَعَالَجْتُ بني إِسْرَائِيلَ أَشَدَّ الْمُعَالَجَةِ، فَارْجِعْ إِلَىٰ رَبِّكَ فَاسْأَلْهُ التَّخْفِيفَ لِأُمَّتِكَ، فَرَجَعْتُ فَوَضَعَ عَنِّي عَشْرًا فَرَجَعْتُ إِلَىٰ مُوسَىٰ فَقَالَ: مِثْلَهُ، فَرَجَعْتُ فَوَضَعَ عَنِّي عَشْرًا، فَرَجَعْتُ إِلَىٰ مُوسَىٰ فَقَالَ: مِثْلَهُ، فَرَجَعْتُ فَوَضَعَ عَنِّي عَشْرًا، فَرَجَعْتُ إِلَىٰ مُوسَىٰ فَقَالَ: مِثْلَهُ، فَرَجَعْتُ فَأُمِرْتُ بِعَشْرِ صَلَوَاتٍ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ، فَرَجَعْتُ فَقَالَ: مِثْلَهُ، فَرَجَعْتُ فَأُمِرْتُ بِخَمْسِ صَلَوَاتٍ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ، فَرَجَعْتُ إِلَىٰ مُوسَىٰ فَقَالَ: بِمَ أُمِرْتَ قُلْتُ أُمِرْتُ بِخَمْسِ صَلَوَاتٍ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ قَالَ: إِنَّ أُمَّتَكَ لَا تَسْتَطِيعُ خَمْسَ صَلَوَاتٍ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ وَإِنِّي قَدْ جَرَّبْتُ النَّاسَ قَبْلَكَ وَعَالَجْتُ بني إِسْرَائِيلَ أَشَدَّ الْمُعَالَجَةِ فَارْجِعْ إِلَىٰ رَبِّكَ فَاسْأَلْهُ التَّخْفِيفَ لِأُمَّتِكَ قَالَ سَأَلْتُ رَبِّي حَتَّىٰ اسْتَحْيَيْتُ وَلَكِنِّي أَرْضَىٰ وَأُسَلِّمُ قَالَ فَلَمَّا جَاوَزْتُ نَادَىٰ مُنَادٍ أَمْضَيْتُ فَرِيضَتِي وَخَفَّفْتُ عَنْ عِبَادِي*» ([14]).فلما رجع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَصْبَحْتُ بِمَكَّةَ، يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*فَظِعْتُ بِأَمْرِي([15]) وَعَرَفْتُ أَنَّ النَّاسَ مُكَذِّبِيَّ*» فَقَعَدَ – بأبي هو وأمي ونفسي صلى الله عليه وسلم- مُعْتَزِلًا حَزِينًا، فَمَرَّ عَدُوُّ الله أبو جَهْلٍ، فَجَاءَ حَتَّىٰ جَلَسَ إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ كَالْمُسْتَهْزِ  ئِ: هَلْ كَانَ مِنْ شَيْءٍ؟! فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*نَعَمْ*»، قَالَ: مَا هُوَ؟ قَالَ: «*إِنَّهُ أُسْرِيَ بِي اللَّيْلَةَ*»، قَالَ: إِلَىٰ أَيْنَ؟ قَالَ: «*إِلَىٰ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ*».قَالَ: ثُمَّ أَصْبَحْتَ بَيْنَ ظَهْرَانَيْنَا؟  ! قَالَ: «*نَعَمْ*».قَالَ: فَلَمْ يُرِ أَنَّهُ يُكَذِّبُهُ، مَخَافَةَ أَنْ يَجْحَدَهُ الْحَدِيثَ إِذَا دَعَا قَوْمَهُ إِلَيْهِ، قَالَ: أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ دَعَوْتُ قَوْمَكَ تُحَدِّثُهُمْ مَا حَدَّثْتَنِي؟! فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*نَعَمْ*».فَقَالَ: هَيَّا مَعْشَرَ بني كَعْبِ بن لُؤَيٍّ!حتىٰ قَالَ: فَانْتَفَضَتْ إِلَيْهِ الْمَجَالِسُ، وَجَاءُوا حَتَّىٰ جَلَسُوا إِلَيْهِمَا.قَالَ: حَدِّثْ قَوْمَكَ بِمَا حَدَّثْتَنِي.فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*إِنِّي أُسْرِيَ بِي اللَّيْلَةَ*».قَالُوا: إِلَىٰ أَيْنَ؟ قال: «*إِلَىٰ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ*».قَالُوا: ثُمَّ أَصْبَحْتَ بَيْنَ ظَهْرَانَيْنَا؟ قَالَ: «*نَعَمْ*».قَالَ: فَمِنْ بَيْنِ مُصَفِّقٍ، وَمِنْ بَيْنِ وَاضِعٍ يَدَهُ عَلَىٰ رَأْسِهِ مُتَعَجِّبًا لِلْكَذِبِ؛ زَعَمَ!قَالُوا: وَهَلْ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تَنْعَتَ لَنَا الْمَسْجِدَ؟ وَفِي الْقَوْمِ مَنْ قَدْ سَافَرَ إِلَىٰ ذَلِكَ الْبَلَدِ وَرَأَىٰ الْمَسْجِدَ.فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*فَذَهَبْتُ أَنْعَتُ، فَمَا زِلْتُ أَنْعَتُ حَتَّىٰ الْتَبَسَ عَلَيَّ بَعْضُ النَّعْتِ، قَالَ: فَجِيءَ بِالْمَسْجِدِ وَأَنَا أَنْظُرُ؛ حَتَّىٰ وُضِعَ دُونَ دَارِ عِقَالٍ – أَوْ عُقَيْلٍ- فَنَعَتُّهُ وَأَنَا أَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِ*».قَالَ: «*وَكَانَ مَعَ هَذَا نَعْتٌ لَمْ أَحْفَظْهُ*».

 ([1]) البخاري (3207). 
([2]) البخاري (3887). 
([3]) البخاري (3207). 
([4]) البخاري (3887). 
([5]) البخاري (3207). أي إلىٰ ما رقّ من الجلد وهو ما يكون أسفل البطن. 
([6]) مسلم (164). 
([7]) البخاري (349). 
([8]) مسلم (164). 
([9]) أحمد 3/164، الترمذي (3131)، وقال: حسن غريب، وصحح إسناده الألباني في «صحيح الترمذي». 
([10]) مسلم (162). 
([11]) انظر: «الإسراء والمعراج» للألباني (14). 
([12]) مسلم (162). 
([13]) البخاري (349). 
([14]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3887)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: المعراج. 
([15]) أي اشتد عليَّ وهبْتُه. (نهاية).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قَالَ: فَقَالَ الْقَوْمُ: أَمَّا النَّعْتُ؛ فَوَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ أَصَابَ([1]).

 ([1]) *صحيح الإسناد:* أخرجه أحمد 1/309، الطبراني (12782)، وحسنه الحافظ في «الفتح» 7/199، وقال الألباني في «الإسراء والمعراج» (82): سنده صحيح.       وقد اختلف علماء أهل السنة والجماعة في رؤية النبي ربه في هذه الليلة ليلة الإسراء والمعراج.       فنسب بعض العلماء لابن عباس أنه يقول بالرؤية وتبعوه في ذلك.       يقول ابن عباس: أتعجبون أن تكون الخلة لإبراهيم، والكلام لموسىٰ، والرؤية لمحمد. أخرجه عبد الله بن أحمد في «السنة» (577)، النسائي في «الكبرىٰ» (11539)، والحاكم 1/15 بسند صحيح.       وقال أيضًا في قوله تعالىٰ:{والنجم إذا هوى} إلى آخر الآيات[النجم: 13، 14].       قال: رأىٰ ربه فتدلىٰ فكان قاب قوسين أو أدنىٰ.  *حسن صحيح:* أخرجه الترمذي (3280)، وقال: حديث حسن، وابن حبان (57)، والبيهقي في «الأسماء والصفات» (933)، وقال الألباني في «صحيح الترمذي»: حسن صحيح.       وقالت أم المؤمنين عائشة ومن تبعها: لم يره.       عَنْ مَسْرُوقٍ قَالَ: كُنْتُ مُتَّكِئًا عِنْدَ عَائِشَةَ فَقَالَتْ: يَا أَبَا عَائِشَةَ: ثَلَاثٌ مَنْ تَكَلَّمَ بِوَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُنَّ فَقَدْ أَعْظَمَ عَلَىٰ الله الْفِرْيَةَ، قُلْتُ: مَا هُنَّ؟ قَالَتْ: مَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَأَىٰ رَبَّهُ فَقَدْ أَعْظَمَ عَلَىٰ الله الْفِرْيَةَ، قَالَ: وَكُنْتُ مُتَّكِئًا فَجَلَسْتُ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا أُمَّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْظِرِينِي وَلَا تَعْجَلِينِي، أَلَمْ يَقُلْ الله تعالى:{أفتمارونه على ما يرى ولقد رآه مرة أخرى عند سدرة المنتهى}، فَقَالَتْ
أَنَا أَوَّلُ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ سَأَلَ عَنْ ذَلِكَ رَسُولَ الله فَقَالَ: «*إِنَّمَا هُوَ جِبْرِيلُ لَمْ أَرَهُ عَلَىٰ صُورَتِهِ الَّتِي خُلِقَ عَلَيْهَا غَيْرَ هَاتَيْنِ الْمَرَّتَيْنِ رَأَيْتُهُ مُنْهَبِطًا مِنْ السَّمَاءِ سَادًّا عِظَمُ خَلْقِهِ مَا بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ إِلَىٰ الْأَرْضِ*» فَقَالَتْ: أَوَ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ أَنَّ الله يَقُولُ:{لا تدركه الأبصار وهو يدرك الأبصار}أَوَ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ أَنَّ الله يَقُولُ:{ما كان لبشر أن يكلمه الله إلا وحيا أو من وراء حجاب أو يرسل رسولا}*صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (177)، كتاب: الإيمان. وفي لفظ لمسلم أيضًا: أن مسروقًا سأل عائشة  هل رأىٰ محمد ربه؟ فقالت: سبحان الله لقد قف شعري لما قلت.        والذي عليه الجمهور أنَّ النبي لم ير ربه بعينيه قط إنما رآه بفؤاده، وأنه لا تعارض بين ما ذهب إليه ابن عباس وما ذهبت إليه عائشة، وذلك أنه ثبت عن ابن عباس أنه قال: رآه بقلبه. مسلم (176). وفي لفظ أنه قال: رآه بفؤاده مرتين.       قال الحافظ ابن حجر: جاءت عن ابن عباس أخبار مطلقة، وأخرىٰ مقيدة فيجب حمل مطلقها علىٰ مقيدها... وعلىٰ هذا فيمكن الجمع بين إثبات ابن عباس ونفي عائشة بأن يُحمل نفيها علىٰ رؤية البصر، وإثباته علىٰ رؤية القلب ثم المراد برؤية الفؤاد رؤية القلب، لا مجرد حصول العلم؛ لأنه  كان عالمًا بالله علىٰ الدوام، بل مراد من أثبت له أنه رآه بقلبه أنّ الرؤية التي حصلت له خلقت في قلبه، كما تخلق الرؤية بالعين لغيره، الرؤية لا يشترط لها شيء مخصوص عقلاً، ولو جرت العادة خلقها في العين.اهـ.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

صلى الله وسلم على محمد أندى العالميـــــــن

----------


## أبو فاطمة مسلم

جازاكم الله خيرا ونفعكم ونفع بكم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وجزاك مثله أخي الحبيب

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أضيف أن حادثة الإسراء سبقتها حادثة انشقاق القمر ، قال الشيخ المباركفوري رحمه الله:
"... فإن رؤية القمر هكذا منشقا بعين اليقين تسهل على الذهن قبول إمكان الإسراء والمعراج والله أعلم." .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نعم؛ لقد ذكرت حادثة انشقاق القمر فيما مضى

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي موسم الحج من هذه السنة: وافاه اثنا عشر رجلاً من الأنصار بعضهم ممن لقي النبي صلى الله عيه وسلم في الموسم السابق، فبايعوه عند العقبة فسميت ببيعة العقبة الأولى  ٰ وأرسل معهم مصعب بن عمير يقرئهم القرآن فأسلم علىٰ يديه كثير من أهل المدينة.   فلما كان موسم الحج من العام الثاني عشر من البعثة – أي بعد عام فقط من التقاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالأنصاريين الستة أقبل علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفد من الأنصار قوامه اثنا عشر رجلاً، *عشرة من الخزرج وهم:*  1- أسعد بن زرارة.  2- عوف بن الحارث بن رفاعة ابن عفراء.  3- رافع بن مالك بن العجلان.  4- قُطْبة بن عامر بن حديدة.  5- عقبة بن عامر بن نابي.  6- معاذ بن الحارث بن عفراء.  7- ذكوان بن عبد قيس.  8- عبادة بن الصامت.  9- يزيد بن ثعلبة.  10- العباس بن عبادة بن نضلة بن مالك بن العجلان.  *واثنان من الأوس وهم:* 11- أبو الهيثم بن التيهان، واسمه مالك([1]). 12- عُويم بن ساعدة([2]).  لم يتخلف من الستة الأُول إلا جابر بن عبد الله بن رئاب فقط.  فبايع هذا الوفد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيعة العقبة الثانية.  يقول عُبَادَةَ بن الصَّامِتِ وكان ممن شهد البيعة: إِنِّي لَمِنْ النُّقَبَاءِ الَّذِينَ بَايَعُوا رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَقَالَ: بَايَعْنَاهُ عَلَىٰ أَنْ لَا نُشْرِكَ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا، وَلَا نَزْنِيَ، وَلَا نَسْرِقَ، وَلَا نَقْتُلَ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ الله إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ، وَلَا نَنْتَهِبَ، وَلَا نَعْصِيَ، فَالْجَنَّةُ إِنْ فَعَلْنَا ذَلِكَ، فَإِنْ غَشِينَا مِنْ ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا، كَانَ قَضَاءُ ذَلِكَ إِلَىٰ الله([3]).  وفي رواية قال عُبَادَةَ: أَنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: «*تَعَالَوْا بَايِعُونِي عَلَىٰ أَنْ لَا تُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا، وَلَا تَسْرِقُوا، وَلَا تَزْنُوا، وَلَا تَقْتُلُوا أَوْلَادَكُمْ، وَلَا تَأْتُوا بِبُهْتَانٍ تَفْتَرُونَهُ بَيْنَ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَأَرْجُلِكُمْ، وَلَا تَعْصُونِي فِي مَعْرُوفٍ، فَمَنْ وَفَىٰ مِنْكُمْ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَىٰ الله، وَمَنْ أَصَابَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا فَعُوقِبَ بِهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا فَهُوَ لَهُ كَفَّارَةٌ، وَمَنْ أَصَابَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا فَسَتَرَهُ الله فَأَمْرُهُ إِلَىٰ الله إِنْ شَاءَ عَاقَبَهُ، وَإِنْ شَاءَ عَفَا عَنْهُ*»، قَالَ: فَبَايَعْتُهُ عَلَىٰ ذَلِكَ([4]). أول سفير في الإسلام:  فانطلق القوم – بعد ذلك- عائدين إلىٰ المدينة المنورة، فأرسل معهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مصعب بن عمير، وأمره أن يقرئهم القرآن ويعلمهم الإسلام ويفقههم في الدين، فكان مصعب يسمىٰ في المدينة بالمقرئ.  وكان منزله علىٰ أسعد بن زرارة، وكان يصلي بهم، وذلك أن الأوس والخزرج كره بعضهم أن يؤمه بعض([5]). أول جمعة بالمدينة المنورة وإمامها:  قام سفير الإسلام مصعب بن عمير بمهمته علىٰ أكمل وجه؛ فدعا إلىٰ دين الله وأقرأ الناس وعلمهم وفقههم في الدين، وانتشر الإسلام بالمدينة، فأقيمت أول جمعة في الإسلام بالمدينة المنورة، وأمَّ المسلمين فيها أسعد بن زرارة ([6]).  عَنْ عبد الرَّحْمَنِ بن كَعْبِ بن مَالِكٍ – وَكَانَ قَائِدَ أَبِيهِ بَعْدَ مَا ذَهَبَ بَصَرُهُ- عَنْ أَبِيهِ كَعْبِ بن مَالِكٍ أَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذَا سَمِعَ النِّدَاءَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ تَرَحَّمَ لِأَسْعَدَ بن زُرَارَةَ، فَقُلْتُ لَهُ إِذَا سَمِعْتَ النِّدَاءَ تَرَحَّمْتَ لِأَسْعَدَ بن زُرَارَةَ؟ قَالَ: لِأَنَّهُ أَوَّلُ مَنْ جَمَّعَ بنا فِي هَزْمِ النَّبِيتِ([7]) مِنْ حَرَّةِ بني بَيَاضَةَ([8]) فِي نَقِيعٍ([9]) يُقَالُ لَهُ نَقِيعُ الْخَضَمَاتِ([10]) قُلْتُ كَمْ أَنْتُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ؟ قَالَ: أَرْبَعُونَ([11]). 
 ([1]) التيهان: يخفف ويثقل، كقوله ميّت وميْت. «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/24. 
([2]) ذكر ابن اسحاق أسماء أصحاب بيعة العقبة الأولىٰ والثانية «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/22، 24 قال: حدثني عاصم بن عمرو بن قتادة عن أشياخ من قومه.        قلت: وعاصم تابعي، قال ابن حجر: ثقة، عالم بالمغازي. (تقريب). وقال الذهبي: صدوق علامة بالمغازي. (كاشف). 
([3]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3893)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: وفود الأنصار إلىٰ النبي بمكة وبيعة العقبة، ومسلم (1709)، كتاب: الحدود، باب: الحدود كفارات لأهلها. 
([4]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3892)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: وفود الأنصار إلىٰ النبي بمكة وبيعة العقبة، ومسلم (1709)، كتاب: الحدود، باب: الحدود كفارة لأهلها. 
([5]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/24 بتصرف.       قال بعض أهل السير أنّ النبي أرسل مع مصعب ابن عمير ابن أم مكتوم، وممن قال بذلك العلامة ابن سيد الناس حيث قال في «عيون الأثر» 1/265: فلما انصرفوا – أي: أصحاب البيعة- بعث رسول الله معهم ابن أم مكتوم ومصعب بن عمير يعلمان من أسلم منهم القرآن.اهـ.       قلت: الصواب أنّ النبي لم يرسل إلا مصعب بن عمير فقط كما نص علىٰ ذلك أكثر أهل السير.       وأظن أن الوهم دخل علىٰ من قال بذلك مما رواه البخاري في «صحيحه» (3924، 3925) عن البراء بن عازب قال: أول من قدم علينا مصعب بن عمير وابن أم مكتوم وكانوا يقرئون الناس... الحديث.       قلت: الصحيح أن هذا الحديث إنما يتحدث فيه البراء عن الهجرة لا عن البيعة ولا عن من أرسله رسول الله مع أصحاب البيعة.       ومما يدل علىٰ ذلك:        1- أنه لم يرد في الحديث قط ذكر البيعة، إنما ورد ذكر الهجرة صريحًا في إحدىٰ روايات الحديث كما ذكر ذلك ابن حجر في «فتح الباري» 7/306 حيث قال: في رواية عن شعبة عند الحاكم في «الإكليل» عن عبد الله بن رجاء في روايته (من المهاجرين).اهـ.       2- ما ذُكر في الرواية نفسها حيث قال البراء: ثم قدم علينا عمار بن ياسر وبلال وسعد، ثم قدم عمر بن الخطاب في عشرين من أصحاب النبي، ثم قدم النبي ... الحديث. فهذا يوضح أنه يتكلم في شأن الهجرة.       وقد فهم ذلك الإمام البخاري فبوب علىٰ الحديث باب: مقدم النبي وأصحابه المدينة.       فيُعلم مما سبق أن النبي أرسل مصعب وحده. ثم إن مصعب رجع إلىٰ مكة قبل البيعة الثانية – كما ذكر ذلك أهل السير- ثم هاجر إلىٰ المدينة مرة أخرىٰ لما أذن لهم النبي بالهجرة وكان أول المهاجرين إلىٰ المدينة – كما دل عليه حديث البراء السابق- ثم استأنف مصعب نشاطه السابق في إقراء الناس وتعليمهم، وتبعه ابن أم مكتوم وكان يساعده في مهمته. والله أعلم. 
([6]) رُوي أن الذي أم المسلمين في هذه الجمعة مصعب بن عمير وهو ضعيف.       قال ابن كثير: وقد روىٰ الدارقطني عن ابن عباس أن رسول الله كتب إلىٰ مصعب بن عمير يأمره بإقامة الجمعة، وفي إسناده غرابة. والله أعلم. «البداية والنهاية» 3/163. 
([7]) الهزم: المنخفض من الأرض، والنبيت: موضع. 
([8]) حرة: بفتح الحاء المهملة وتشديد الراء هي الأرض ذات الحجارة السود. 
([9]) هو المنخفض من الأرض يستنقع فيه الماء. 
([10]) نقيع الخَضَمات: موضع بنواحي المدينة. 
([11]) *حسن:* أخرجه أبو داود (1069)، كتاب: الصلاة، باب: الجمعة في القرىٰ، وابن ماجه (1082)، كتاب: الصلاة، باب: فرض الجمعة.        والمعنىٰ أنه جمّع في قرية يقال لها هزم النبيت، هي كانت في حرّة بني بياضة في المكان الذي يجتمع فيه الماء، واسم ذلك المكان نقيع الخضمات، وتلك القرية هي علىٰ ميل من المدينة. «عون المعبود» 2/425.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي السنة الثالثة عشرة من البعثة في موسم الحج: وافاه سبعون رجلاً من الأنصار فبايعوه عند العقبة أيضًا علىٰ أن يمنعوه إن هاجر إليهم مما يمنعون منه أنفسهم ونساءهم وأبناءهم، فأخرجوا له اثني عشر نقيبًا، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم للنقباء:   «أنتم علىٰ قومكم كفلاء» فسميت ببيعة العقبة الثانية. كانت بيعة العقبة الثانية في الموسم التالي مباشرة. يقول جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما وكان ممن شهد هذه البيعة: مَكَثَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِمَكَّةَ عَشْرَ سِنِينَ يَتْبَعُ النَّاسَ فِي مَنَازِلِهِمْ بعُكَاظٍ، وَمَجَنَّةَ، وَفِي الْمَوَاسِمِ بِمِنًىٰ يَقُولُ: "مَنْ يُؤْوِينِي؟ مَنْ يَنْصُرُنِي حَتَّىٰ أُبَلِّغَ رِسَالَةَ رَبِّي وَلَهُ الْجَنَّةُ"؟ حَتَّىٰ إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيَخْرُجُ مِنْ الْيَمَنِ أَوْ مِنْ مُضَرَ فَيَأْتِيهِ قَوْمُهُ فَيَقُولُونَ: احْذَرْ غُلَامَ قُرَيْشٍ، لَا يَفْتِنُكَ، وَيَمْشِي بَيْنَ رِجَالِهِمْ وَهُمْ يُشِيرُونَ إِلَيْهِ بِالْأَصَابِعِ، حَتَّىٰ بَعَثَنَا الله إِلَيْهِ مِنْ يَثْرِبَ، فَآوَيْنَاهُ وَصَدَّقْنَاهُ، فَيَخْرُجُ الرَّجُلُ مِنَّا، فَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، وَيُقْرِئُهُ الْقُرْآنَ، فَيَنْقَلِبُ إِلَىٰ أَهْلِهِ فَيُسْلِمُونَ بِإِسْلَامِهِ، حَتَّىٰ لَمْ يَبْقَ دَارٌ مِنْ دُورِ الْأَنْصَارِ إِلَّا وَفِيهَا رَهْطٌ مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ يُظْهِرُونَ الْإِسْلَامَ، ثُمَّ ائْتَمَرُوا جَمِيعًا، فَقُلْنَا: حَتَّىٰ مَتَىٰ نَتْرُكُ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يُطْرَدُ فِي جِبَالِ مَكَّةَ وَيَخَافُ؟ فَرَحَلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنَّا سَبْعُونَ رَجُلًا حَتَّىٰ قَدِمُوا عَلَيْهِ فِي الْمَوْسِمِ، فَوَاعَدْنَاهُ شِعْبَ الْعَقَبَةِ، فَاجْتَمَعْنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنْ رَجُلٍ وَرَجُلَيْنِ حَتَّىٰ تَوَافَيْنَا، فَقُلْنَا يَا رَسُولَ الله: علام نُبَايِعُكَ؟ قَالَ: «*تُبَايِعُونِي عَلَىٰ السَّمْعِ وَالطَّاعَةِ فِي النَّشَاطِ وَالْكَسَلِ، وَالنَّفَقَةِ فِي الْعُسْرِ وَالْيُسْرِ، وَعَلَىٰ الْأَمْرِ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّهْيِ عَنْ الْمُنْكَرِ، وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا فِي الله لَا تَخَافُونَ فِي الله لَوْمَةَ لَائِمٍ، وَعَلَىٰ أَنْ تَنْصُرُونِي، فَتَمْنَعُونِي إِذَا قَدِمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ مِمَّا تَمْنَعُونَ مِنْهُ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَأَزْوَاجَكُمْ وَأَبْنَاءَكُمْ  ، وَلَكُمْ الْجَنَّةُ*» فَقُمْنَا إِلَيْهِ، وَأَخَذَ بِيَدِهِ أَسْعَدُ بن زُرَارَةَ، وَهُوَ مِنْ أَصْغَرِهِمْ – وفي رواية البيهقي: وهو أصغر السبعين إلا أنا- فَقَالَ: رُوَيْدًا يَا أَهْلَ يَثْرِبَ، فَإِنَّا لَمْ نَضْرِبْ أَكْبَادَ الْإِبِلِ إِلَّا وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ رَسُولُ الله، وَإِنَّ إِخْرَاجَهُ الْيَوْمَ مُفَارَقَةُ الْعَرَبِ كَافَّةً، وَقَتْلُ خِيَارِكُمْ، وَأَنَّ تَعَضَّكُمْ السُّيُوفُ، فَإِمَّا أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ تَصْبِرُونَ عَلَىٰ ذَلِكَ وَأَجْرُكُمْ عَلَىٰ الله، وَإِمَّا أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ تَخَافُونَ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ خيفة، فَبَيِّنُوا ذَلِكَ، فَهُوَ عُذْرٌ لَكُمْ عِنْدَ الله، قَالُوا: أَمِطْ عَنَّا يَا أَسْعَدُ، فَوَاللَّهِ لَا نَدَعُ هَذِهِ الْبَيْعَةَ أَبَدًا، وَلَا نَسْلُبُهَا أَبَدًا، قَالَ: فَقُمْنَا إِلَيْهِ فَبَايَعْنَاهُ، وأَخَذَ عَلَيْنَا وَشَرَطَ، وَيُعْطِينَا عَلَىٰ ذَلِكَ الْجَنَّةَ([1]). وعن كَعْبِ بن مَالِكِ قَالَ: خَرَجْنَا فِي الحجة التي بايعنا فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

 بالعقبة مع مشركي قومنا، وَمَعَنَا الْبَرَاءُ بن مَعْرُورٍ كَبِيرُنَا وَسَيِّدُنَا، حتىٰ إذا كنا بظاهر البيداء قَالَ: يَا هَؤُلَاءِ تعلموا إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ رَأْيًا، وَاللَّهِ مَا أَدْرِي تُوَافِقُونِي عَلَيْهِ أَمْ لَا؟! فقُلْنَا: وَمَا هو يا أبا بشر؟ قَالَ: إني قَدْ أردت أَنْ أصلي إلىٰ هَذِهِ الْبَنِيَّةِ ولا أجعلها مِنِّي بِظَهْرٍ، فَقُلْنَا: لا وَاللَّهِ لا تفعل، والله مَا بَلَغَنَا أَنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُصَلِّي إِلَّا إِلَىٰ الشَّامِ، قَالَ: فإِنِّي والله لمصل إِلَيْهَا، فكان إِذَا حَضَرَتْ الصَّلَاةُ توجه إِلَىٰ الْكَعْبَةِ وتوجهنا إلىٰ الشام، حَتَّىٰ قَدِمْنَا مَكَّةَ، فقَالَ لي البراء: يَا ابْنَ أَخِي انْطَلِقْ إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، حتىٰ أسْأَلْهُ عَمَّا صَنَعْتُ، فلقد وجدت فِي نَفْسِي بخِلَافِكُمْ إِيَّايَ، قَالَ: فَخَرَجْنَا نَسْأَلُ عَنْ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَلَقِيَنَا رَجُلٌ بالأبطح، فقلنا: هل تدلنا علىٰ محمد؟ قَالَ: وهَلْ تَعْرِفَانِهِ إن رأيتماه؟ قُلْنَا: لَا والله، قَالَ: فَهَلْ تَعْرِفَانِ الْعَبَّاسَ؟ فقُلْنَا: نَعَمْ، وقد كُنَّا نَعْرِفُه، كان يختلف إلينا بالتجارة، فقَالَ: إِذَا دَخَلْتُمَا الْمَسْجِدَ فانظروا الْعَبَّاسِ، قَالَ: فهو الرجل الذي معه، قال: فَدَخَلْنَا الْمَسْجِدَ، فَإِذَا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والْعَبَّاسُ ناحية المسجد جالسين، فَسَلَّمْنَا، ثُمَّ جَلَسْنَا، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*هَلْ تَعْرِفُ هَذَيْنِ الرَّجُلَيْنِ يَا أَبَا الْفَضْلِ؟*» قَالَ: نَعَمْ، هَذَا الْبَرَاءُ بن مَعْرُورٍ سَيِّدُ قَوْمِهِ وَهَذَا كَعْبُ بن مَالِكٍ، فَوَاللَّهِ مَا أَنْسَىٰ قَوْلَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*الشَّاعِرُ؟*» قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ له الْبَرَاءُ: يَا رسول الله إِنِّي قد رأيت فِي سَفَرِي هَذَا رأيًا، وقد أحببت أن أسألك عنه قال: «*وما ذاك؟*» قال: رَأَيْتُ أَلَا أَجْعَلَ هَذِهِ الْبَنِيَّةَ مِنِّي بِظَهْرٍ فَصَلَّيْتُ إِلَيْهَا، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*قَدْ كُنْتَ عَلَىٰ قِبْلَةٍ لَوْ صَبَرْتَ عَلَيْهَا*»، فَرَجَعَ إِلَىٰ قِبْلَةِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصَلَّىٰ مَعَنَا إِلَىٰ الشَّامِ. ثم وَاعَدْنَا رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الْعَقَبَةَ، أَوْسَطِ أَيَّامِ التَّشْرِيقِ، ونحن سبعون رجلًا للبيعة، وَمَعَنَا عبد الله بن عَمْرِو بن حَرَامٍ والد جَابِرٍ، وإنه لعلىٰ شركه، فأخذناه وَقُلْنَا: يَا أَبَا جَابِرٍ والله إنا لنرغب بك أن تموت علىٰ ما أنت عليه فتَكُونَ لهذه النَّارِ غَدًا حطبًا، وإن الله قد بعث رَسُولًا يأمر بتوحيده وعبادته وقد أَسْلَمَ رجلا من قومك، وقد واعدنا رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للبيعة فأسم وطهر ثيابه، وحضرها معنا فكان نقيبًا، فلما كانت الليلة التي واعدنا فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمنىٰ أول الليل مع قومنا، فلما استثقل الناس من النوم تسللنا من فرشنا تسلل القطا، حتىٰ اجْتَمَعْنَا بالعقبة، فأتىٰ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعَمُّهُ الْعَبَّاسُ، ليس معه غيره، أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَحْضُرَ أَمْرَ ابْنِ أَخِيهِ، فكان أَوَّلَ مُتَكَلِّمٍ، فَقَالَ: يَا مَعْشَرَ الْخَزْرَجِ إِنَّ مُحَمَّدًا مِنَّا حَيْثُ قَدْ عَلِمْتُمْ، وَهُوَ فِي مَنَعَةٍ من قومه وبلاده، قد منعناه ممن هو علىٰ مثل رأينا منه، وقد أبىٰ إلا الانقطاع إليكم، وإلىٰ ما دعوتموه إليه، فإن كنتم ترون أنكم وافون له بما وعدتموه، فأنتم وما تحملتم، وإن كنتم تخشون من أنفسكم خُذلانًا فاتركوه في قومه، فإنه في منعة من عشيرته وقومه، فَقُلْنَا قَدْ سَمِعْنَا مَا قُلْتَ، تَكَلَّمْ يَا رَسُولَ الله، فَتَكَلَّمَ وَدَعَا إِلَىٰ الله، وتلا القرآن وَرَغَّبَ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ، فأجبناه بالإيمان والتصديق له، وقلنا له: خذ لربك ولنفسك فقَالَ: «*إني أُبَايِعُكُمْ عَلَىٰ أَنْ تَمْنَعُونِي مِمَّا منعتم مِنْهُ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ ونِسَاءَكُمْ*» فأجابه الْبَرَاءُ بن مَعْرُورٍ فقَالَ: نَعَمْ وَالَّذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالْحَقِّ نَمْنَعَنَّكَ مِمَّا نَمْنَعُ مِنْهُ أُزُرَنَا، فَبَايِعْنَا يَا رَسُولَ الله فَنَحْنُ أَهْلُ الْحُرُوبِ وَأَهْلُ الْحَلْقَةِ، وَرِثْنَاهَا كَابِرًا عَنْ كَابِرٍ، فعرض في الحديث أبو الْهَيْثَمِ بن التَّيِّهَانِ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ الله إِنَّ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الرِّجَالِ حِبَالًا، وَإِنَّا لقَاطِعُوهَا، فَهَلْ عَسَيْتَ إِنْ الله أَظْهَرَكَ أَنْ تَرْجِعَ إِلَىٰ قَوْمِكَ وَتَدَعَنَا؟ فقَالَ: «*بَلْ الدَّمَ الدَّمَ وَالْهَدْمَ الْهَدْمَ، أَنَا مِنْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ مِنِّي، أُسَالِمُ مَنْ سَالَمْتُمْ أُحَارِبُ مَنْ حَارَبْتُمْ*» فقال له البراء بن معرور: ابسط يدك يا رسول الله نبايعك. فقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أَخْرِجُوا إِلَيَّ مِنْكُمْ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ نَقِيبًا*» فَأَخْرَجُوهم له، فكان نقيب بني النجار؛ أسعد بن زرارة، ونقيب بني سلمة، البراء بن معرور، وعبد الله بن عمرو بن حرام، ونقيب بني ساعدة، سعد بن عبادة، والمنذر بن عمرو، ونقيب بني زريق، رافع بن مالك، ونقيب بني الحارث بن الخزرج، عبد الله بن رواحة، وسعد بن الربيع، ونقيب بني عوف بن الخزرج، عبادة بن الصامت – وبعضهم جعل بدل عبادة بن الصامت خارجة بن زيد- ونقيب بني عمرو بن عوف، سعد بن خيثمة، ونقيب بني عبد الأشهل – وهم من الأوس- أسيد بن حضير، وأبو الهيثم بن التيهان، قال: فأخذ الْبَرَاءُ بيد رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فضرب عليها، وكان أول من بايع، وتتابع الناس فبايعوا، فصرخ الشيطان علىٰ العقبة بأنفذ صوت سمعته قط، فقال: يا أَهْلَ الْجُبَاجِبِ([2]) هَلْ لَكُمْ فِي مُذَمَّمٍ وَالصُّبَاةُ مَعَهُ قَدْ أَجْتمَعُوا عَلَىٰ حَرْبِكُمْ؟ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*هَذَا أَزَبُّ الْعَقَبَةِ، هَذَا ابْنُ أَزْيَبَ، أَمَا وَاللَّهِ لَأَفْرُغَنَّ لَكَ ارْفَعُوا إِلَىٰ رِحَالِكُمْ*». فَقَالَ الْعَبَّاسُ بن عُبَادَةَ أخو بني سالم: يا رسول الله وَالَّذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالْحَقِّ لَئِنْ شِئْتَ لَنَمِيلَنَّ عَلَىٰ أَهْلِ مِنًىٰ غَدًا بِأَسْيَافِنَا، فَقَالَ: «*إنا لَمْ نؤمَرْ بِذَلِكَ*»، فرحنا إلىٰ رحالنا فاضطجعنا، فلما أَصْبَحْنَا، أقبلت جُلَّةُ من قُرَيْشٍ فيهم الحارث بن هشام، فتىٰ شاب وعليه نعلان له جديدتان، فَقَالُوا: يَا مَعْشَرَ الْخَزْرَجِ إِنَّهُ قَدْ بَلَغَنَا أَنَّكُمْ قَدْ جِئْتُمْ إِلَىٰ صَاحِبِنَا لتَسْتَخْرِجُوه  ُ مِنْ بَيْنِ أَظْهُرِنَا، وإنه وَاللَّهِ مَا مِنْ الْعَرَبِ أَحَدٌ أَبْغَضَ إِلَيْنَا أَنْ تَنْشَبَ الْحَرْبُ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُ مِنْكُمْ، فَانْبَعَثَ مَنْ هُنَاكَ مِنْ قومنا من المشركين يَحْلِفُونَ لَهُمْ بِاللَّهِ، مَا كَانَ مِنْ هَذَا شَيْءٌ، وَمَا فعلناه، فلما تثور القوم لينطلقوا قُلْتُ كَلِمَةً كَأَنِّي أُشْرِكَهم في الكلام: يَا أَبَا جَابِرٍ – يريد عبد الله بن عمرو- أَنْتَ سَيِّدٌ مِنْ سَادَتِنَا وكهل من كهولنا، لا تستطيع أَنْ تَتَّخِذَ مِثْلَ نَعْلَيْ هَذَا الْفَتَىٰ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ، فَسَمِعَهَا الْحَارِثُ، فرَمَىٰ بِهِمَا إِلَيَّ، وقَالَ: وَاللَّهِ لتلبسنهما، فقَالَ أبو جَابِرٍ: مهلًا أَحْفَظْتَ لعمر الله الرجل – يقول: أخجلته- أردُدْ عليه نَعْلَيْهِ، فَقُلْتُ: لا وَاللَّهِ لَا أَرُدَّهُمَا، فقَالَـ: صُلْحٌإني لأرجو أن أسلبه([3]). 
 ([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد 3/32، 339- 340، الحاكم 2/624، 625، وصححه وأقره الذهبي. 
([2]) الجُباجب: جمع جُبجب –بالضم- وهو المستوي من الأرض، وهي ههنا أسماء منازل بمنيً (نهاية). 
([3]) *صحيح:* أخرجه ابن إسحاق، في «السيرة» 2/27، 33، أحمد 3/46، 462، ابن جرير الطبري في «تاريخه» 2/90، 93، وقال الألباني في تحقيق «فقه السيرة» (177): هذا سند صحيح.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حينئذ أصحابه بالهجرة إلىٰ المدينة، وأقام صلى الله عليه وسلم ينتظر الإذن بالهجرة وحبس معه أبا بكر وعليًا، وقد رأىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دار الهجرة في رؤية منامية أراها الله إياه؛ فكان ذلك وحيًا من الله وإيذانًا له صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن يأمر أصحابه بالهجرة لبدء مرحلة جديدة من الجهاد والدعوة في سبيل الله، عسىٰ أن تكون أفضل من سابقتها. عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «*قَدْ أُرِيتُ دَارَ هِجْرَتِكُمْ رَأَيْتُ سَبْخَةً ذَاتَ نَخْلٍ بَيْنَ لَابَتَيْنِ*» –وَهُمَا الْحَرَّتَانِ- فَهَاجَرَ مَنْ هَاجَرَ قِبَلَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَرَجَعَ عامة مَنْ كَانَ هَاجَرَ بأَرْضِ الْحَبَشَةِ إلىٰ المدينة وَتَجَهَّزَ أبو بَكْرٍ قِبَل المدينة فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*عَلَىٰ رِسْلِكَ فَإِنِّي أَرْجُو أَنْ يُؤْذَنَ لِي*» فقَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ: وهَلْ تَرْجُوا ذَلِكَ بِأبي أَنْتَ؟ قَالَ: «*نَعَمْ*» فَحَبَسَ أبو بَكْرٍ نَفْسَهُ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لِيَصْحَبَهُ وَعَلَفَ رَاحِلَتَيْنِ كَانَتَا عِنْدَهُ وَرَقَ السَّمُرِ وهو الخبط أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ([1]). وعَنْ أبي مُوسَىٰ رضي الله عنه، عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*قَالَ رَأَيْتُ فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أُهَاجِرُ مِنْ مَكَّةَ إِلَىٰ أَرْضٍ بِهَا نَخْلٌ، فَذَهَبَ وَهْلِي إِلَىٰ أَنَّهَا الْيَمَامَةُ أَوْ هَجَرُ، فَإِذَا هِيَ الْمَدِينَةُ يَثْرِبُ*»([2]). بداية الرحلة إلىٰ المدينة: بدأ الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم في الاستعداد والخروج إلىٰ المدينة المنورة، حيث علموا أن ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الرؤيا لهم، إذن منه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالخروج([3]) فخرجوا. فكان أَوَّلُ مَنْ خرج مُصْعَبُ بن عُمَيْرٍ، وَابْنُ أُمِّ مَكْتُومٍ، وَبِلَالٌ، وسعد، وعَمَّارُ بن يَاسِرٍثم خرج عمر بن الخطاب في عشرين من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم([4]). وكان من أوائل المهاجرين أيضًا أبو سلمة وكان لخروجه قصة عجيبة تحكيها السيدة أم سلمة حيث تقول: لما أجمع أبو سلمة الخروج إلىٰ المدينة رحل لي بعيره ثم حملني عليه، وحمل معي ابني سلمة بن أبي سلمة في حجري، ثم خرج بي يقودُ بي بعيرَه، فلما رأته رجالُ بني الْمُغيرَة بن عبد الله بن عمر بن مَخْزُوم قاموا إليه فقالوا: هذه نفسك غلبتنا عليها، أرأيت صاحبتك هذه؟ علام نتركك تسير بها في البلاد؟ قالت: فنزعوا خطام البعير من يده فأخذوني منه. قالت: وغضب عند ذلك بنو عبد الأسد، رهْط أبي سَلمَة، فقالوا: لا والله، لا نترك ابننا عندها إذ نزعتموها من صاحبنا. قالت: فتجاذبوا بنيّ سَلمَة بينهم حتىٰ خلعوا يده، وانطلق به بنو عبد الأسد، وحبسني بنو الْمُغيرَة عندهم، وانطلق زوجي أبو سلمة إلىٰ المدينة. قالت: ففُرِّق بيني وبين زوجي وبين ابني. قالت: فكنت أخرج كل غَدَاة فأجلس بالأبطح فما أزال أبكي حتىٰ أُمْسِي، سنةً أو قريبًا منها، حتىٰ مرّ بي رجلٌ من بني عمّي، أحدُ بني الْمُغيرَة، فرأىٰ ما بي فرحمني، فقال لبني الْمُغِيرَة: ألا تُخْرجون هذه المسكينة! فرَّقتم بينها وبين زوجها وبين وَلدها! قالت: فقالوا لي: الحَقي بزوجك إن شئتِ. قالت: وردّ بنو عبد الأسد إليّ عند ذلك ابني، قالت: فارتحلت بَعيري، ثم أخذت ابني فوضعته في حجري، ثم خرجت أريد زوجي بالمدينة. قالت: وما معي أحد من خَلْقِ الله، قالت: فقلت: أَتبلَّغ بمن لقيت حتىٰ أقْدَم علي زوجي؛ حتىٰ إذا كنت بالتّنْعيم لَقِيتُ عثمانَ بن طلحة بن أبي طلحة، أخا بني عبد الدار؛ فقال لي: إلىٰ أين يا بنت أبي أمية؟ قالت: فقلت أريد زوجي بالمدينة. قال: أو ما معك أحد؟ قالت: فقلت: لا والله، إلا الله وبُنَيّ هذا. قال: والله مالك من مَتْرك، فأخذ بخطام البعير، وانطلق معي يَهْوِىٰ بي، فوالله ما صحبت رجلاً من العرب قط، أرىٰ أنه كان أكْرَمَ منه، كان إذا بلغ المنزل أناخ بي، ثم استأخر عَنِّي، حتىٰ إذا نزلت استأخر ببعيري، فحطّ عنه، ثم قيده في الشجرة، ثم تنحىٰ إلىٰ شجرة، فاضطجع تحتها، فإذا دنا الرَّواح قام إلىٰ بعيري فقّدمه فَرَحَلَه، ثم استأخر عَنِّي، وقال: اركبي، فإذا ركبت واستويتُ علىٰ بعيري أتىٰ فأخذ بخطامه، فقاده، حتىٰ ينزل بي. فلم يزل يصنع ذلك بي حتىٰ أَقْدمني المدينة، فلما نظر إلىٰ قرية بني عمرو بن عوف بُقباء، قال: زوجك في هذه القرية –وكان أبو سلمة نازلاً بها- فادخليها علىٰ بركة الله، ثم انصرف راجعًا إلىٰ مكة، قال: فكانت تقول: والله ما أعلم أهلَ بيت في الإسلام أصابهم ما أصاب آلَ أبي سَلمَة، وما رأيت صاحبًا قط كان أكرم من عثمان بن طلحة([5]). وتأخر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وحبس معه أبا بكر – كما تقدم- وعليًا أيضًا ليؤدي الودائع التي كانت عنده للناس، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس بمكة أحد عنده شيء يُخشىٰ عليه إلا وضعه عنده، لما يعلم من صدقه وأمانته([6]). 
 ([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3905) كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، وأحمد 6/198. 
([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (2272)، كتاب: الرؤيا، باب: رؤيا النبي. 
([3]) ولذلك تقول السيدة عائشة في الحديث لما قال لهم النبي: «*أُرِيتُ دَارَ هِجْرَتِكُمْ**...*» تقول: فهاجر من هاجر قبل المدينة. 
([4]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3924، 3925)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: مقدم النبي وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة. 
([5]) أخرجه ابن إسحاق في «السيرة» 2/44، بسند متصل صرح فيه بالتحديث، قال: حدثني أبي إسحاق ابن يسار، عن سلمة بن عبد الله بن عمر بن أبي سلمة، عن جدته أم سلمة به، وسلمة بن عبد الله قال عنه ابن حجر في «التقريب»: مقبول، ووثقه ابن حبان. 
([6]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/55.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السنة الأولىٰ من الهجرة في ربيع الأول من هذه السنة: هاجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكة إلىٰ المدينة.حيث رد الله تعالىٰ كيد المشركين واستطاع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يخرج ومعه أبو بكر من مكة متوجهين إلىٰ المدينة لم يرهما أحد. وتعود بداية هذه الرحلة المباركة عندما كان أبو بكر جالسا في بيته وقت الظَّهِيرَةِ قَالَ له قَائِلٌ: هَذَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مُتَقَنِّعًا فِي سَاعَةٍ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَأْتِينَا فِيهَا، فَقَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ: فِدَاءٌ لَهُ أبي وَأُمِّي، وَاللَّهِ مَا جَاءَ بِهِ فِي هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ إِلَّا أَمْرٌ، قَالَتْ عائشة: فَجَاءَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَاسْتَأْذَنَ، فَأُذِنَ لَهُ، فَدَخَلَ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم لِأبي بَكْرٍ: «*أَخْرِجْ مَنْ عِنْدَكَ*»، فَقَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ: إِنَّمَا هُمْ أَهْلُكَ بِأبي أَنْتَ يَا رَسُولَ الله؟ قَالَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*فَإِنِّي قَدْ أُذِنَ لِي فِي الْخُرُوجِ*»، فَقَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ: الصَّحَابَةُ بِأبي أَنْتَ يَا رَسُولَ الله؟ قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*نَعَمْ*»، قَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ: فَخُذْ بِأبي أَنْتَ يَا رَسُولَ الله إِحْدَىٰ رَاحِلَتَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ، قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*بِالثَّمَنِ*»، قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَجَهَّزْنَاهُم  َا أَحَثَّ الْجِهَازِ وَصَنَعْنَا لَهُمَا سُفْرَةً فِي جِرَابٍ فَقَطَعَتْ أَسْمَاءُ بنتُ أبي بَكْرٍ قِطْعَةً مِنْ نِطَاقِهَا فَرَبَطَتْ بِهِ عَلَىٰ فَمِ الْجِرَابِ فَبِذَلِكَ سُمِّيَتْ ذَاتَ النِّطَاقَيْنِ، قَالَتْ: ثُمَّ لَحِقَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأبو بَكْرٍ بِغَارٍ فِي جَبَلِ ثَوْرٍ، فَكَمَنَا فِيهِ ثَلَاثَ لَيَالٍ يَبِيتُ عِنْدَهُمَا عبد الله بن أبي بَكْرٍ وَهُوَ غُلَامٌ شَابٌّ ثَقِفٌ لَقِنٌ فَيُدْلِجُ مِنْ عِنْدِهِمَا بِسَحَرٍ فَيُصْبِحُ مَعَ قُرَيْشٍ بِمَكَّةَ كَبَائِتٍ فَلَا يَسْمَعُ أَمْرًا يُكْتَادَانِ بِهِ إِلَّا وَعَاهُ حَتَّىٰ يَأْتِيَهُمَا بِخَبَرِ ذَلِكَ حِينَ يَخْتَلِطُ الظَّلَامُ، وَيَرْعَىٰ عَلَيْهِمَا عَامِرُ بن فُهَيْرَةَ مَوْلَىٰ أبي بَكْرٍ مِنْحَةً مِنْ غَنَمٍ فَيُرِيحُهَا عَلَيْهِمَا حِينَ تَذْهَبُ سَاعَةٌ مِنْ الْعِشَاءِ فَيَبِيتَانِ فِي رِسْلٍ وَهُوَ لَبَنُ مِنْحَتِهِمَا وَرَضِيفِهِمَا حَتَّىٰ يَنْعِقَ بِهَا عَامِرُ بن فُهَيْرَةَ بِغَلَسٍ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ فِي كُلِّ لَيْلَةٍ مِنْ تِلْكَ اللَّيَالِي الثَّلَاثِ([1]). وفي تلك الأثناء تفطَّن المشركون أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبا بكر قد خرجا فأخذوا يبحثون عنهما في كل مكان حتىٰ وصلوا إلىٰ الْغَارِ وهما فيه، ثم قربوا منه بشدة حتىٰ إن أبا بكر رضي الله عنه سمع صرير أقدامهم حول الغار فرفع رأسه فَإِذَا هو بِأَقْدَامِ الْقَوْمِ فقال: يَا رسول الله لَوْ أَنَّ بَعْضَهُمْ طَأْطَأَ بَصَرَهُ رَآنَا، قَالَ: «*اسْكُتْ يَا أَبَا بَكْرٍ اثْنَانِ الله ثَالِثُهُمَا*»([2]). ثم اسْتَأْجَرَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأبو بَكْرٍ رَجُلًا مِنْ بني الدِّيلِ وَهُوَ مِنْ بني عبد بن عَدِيٍّ([3]) هَادِيَا خِرِّيتًا – وَالْخِرِّيتُ الْمَاهِرُ بِالْهِدَايَةِ- قَدْ غَمَسَ حِلْفًا فِي آلِ الْعَاصِ بن وَائِلٍ السَّهْمِيِّ وَهُوَ عَلَىٰ دِينِ كُفَّارِ قُرَيْشٍ فَأَمِنَاهُ فَدَفَعَا إِلَيْهِ رَاحِلَتَيْهِمَ  ا وَوَاعَدَاهُ غَارَ ثَوْرٍ بَعْدَ ثَلَاثِ لَيَالٍ بِرَاحِلَتَيْهِ  مَا صُبْحَ ثَلَاثٍ([4]). ثم انتظروا حَتَّىٰ قَامَ قَائِمُ الظَّهِيرَةِ وَخَلَا الطَّرِيقُ لَا يَمُرُّ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ([5]). فانْطَلَقَ مَعَهُمَا عَامِرُ بن فُهَيْرَةَ وَالدَّلِيلُ فَأَخَذَ بِهِمْ طَرِيقَ السَّوَاحِلِ([6]). يقول أبو بكر رضي الله عنه: فأَسْرَيْنَا لَيْلَتَنَا كُلَّهَا حَتَّىٰ قَامَ قَائِمُ الظَّهِيرَةِ وَخَلَا الطَّرِيقُ فَلَا يَمُرُّ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ حَتَّىٰ رُفِعَتْ لَنَا صَخْرَةٌ طَوِيلَةٌ لَهَا ظِلٌّ لَمْ تَأْتِ عَلَيْهِ الشَّمْسُ بَعْدُ فَنَزَلْنَا عِنْدَهَا فَأَتَيْتُ الصَّخْرَةَ فَسَوَّيْتُ بِيَدِي مَكَانًا يَنَامُ فِيهِ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي ظِلِّهَا ثُمَّ بَسَطْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَرْوَةً، ثُمَّ قُلْتُ: نَمْ يَا رَسُولَ الله! وَأَنَا أَنْفُضُ لَكَ مَا حَوْلَكَ فَنَامَ وَخَرَجْتُ أَنْفُضُ مَا حَوْلَهُ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِرَاعِي غَنَمٍ مُقْبِلٍ بِغَنَمِهِ إِلَىٰ الصَّخْرَةِ يُرِيدُ مِنْهَا الَّذِي أَرَدْنَا فَلَقِيتُهُ فَقُلْتُ لِمَنْ أَنْتَ يَا غُلَامُ؟ فَقَالَ: لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ، قُلْتُ: أَفِي غَنَمِكَ لَبَنٌ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قُلْتُ: أَفَتَحْلُبُ لِي؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، فَأَخَذَ شَاةً، فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: انْفُضْ الضَّرْعَ مِنْ الشَّعَرِ وَالتُّرَابِ وَالْقَذَىٰ فَحَلَبَ لِي فِي قَعْبٍ مَعَهُ كُثْبَةً مِنْ لَبَنٍ، قَالَ: وَمَعِي إِدَاوَةٌ أَرْتَوِي فِيهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم لِيَشْرَبَ مِنْهَا وَيَتَوَضَّأَ، قَالَ: فَأَتَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ وَكَرِهْتُ أَنْ أُوقِظَهُ مِنْ نَوْمِهِ فَوَافَقْتُهُ اسْتَيْقَظَ فَصَبَبْتُ عَلَىٰ اللَّبَنِ مِنْ الْمَاءِ حَتَّىٰ بَرَدَ أَسْفَلُهُ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله اشْرَبْ مِنْ هَذَا اللَّبَنِ فَشَرِبَ حَتَّىٰ رَضِيتُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*أَلَمْ يَأْنِ لِلرَّحِيلِ؟*»، قُلْتُ: بَلَىٰ، قَالَ: فَارْتَحَلْنَا بَعْدَمَا زَالَتْ الشَّمْسُ وَاتَّبَعَنَا سُرَاقَةُ بن مَالِكٍ، قَالَ: وَنَحْنُ فِي جَلَدٍ مِنْ الْأَرْضِ([7])، فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله أُتِينَا فَقَالَ: «*لَا تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ الله مَعَنَا*»، فَدَعَا عَلَيْهِ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَارْتَطَمَتْ – ساخت- فَرَسُهُ إِلَىٰ بَطْنِهَا فَقَالَ: إِنِّي قَدْ عَلِمْتُ، أَنَّكُمَا قَدْ دَعَوْتُمَا عَلَيَّ فَادْعُوَا لِي فَاللَّهُ لَكُمَا أَنْ أَرُدَّ عَنْكُمَا الطَّلَبَ فَدَعَا الله فَنَجَا([8]). فلما نجا سراقة قصَّ علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبار قريش وأنهم جعلوا فيه الدِّيَةَ، وَأَخْبَرَهُمْ أَخْبَارَ مَا يُرِيدُ النَّاسُ منهِمْ ثم عَرَضْ علىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الزَّادَ وَالْمَتَاعَ يقول سراقة: فَلَمْ يَرْزَآنِي، وَلَمْ يَسْأَلَانِي إِلَّا أَنْ قَالَ: أَخْفِ عَنَّا، فَسَأَل سراقة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنْ يَكْتُبَ لِي كِتَابَ أَمْنٍ فَأَمَرَ عَامِرَ بن فُهَيْرَةَ فَكَتَبَ فِي رُقْعَةٍ مِنْ أَدِيمٍ([9]). ثم وفىٰ سراقة بما وعد به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - حيث وعده أن يرد عنهما الطلب- فكان لَا يَلْقَىٰ أَحَدًا إِلَّا قَالَ: قَدْ كَفَيْتُكُمْ مَا ههُنَا فَلَا يَلْقَىٰ أَحَدًا إِلَّا رَدَّهُ([10]). وكان من شأن سراقة أنه كان جالسا فِي مَجْلِسٍ مِنْ مَجَالِسِ قَوْمه بني مُدْلِجٍ يقول سراقة: فأَقْبَلَ رَجُلٌ مِنْهُمْ حَتَّىٰ قَامَ عَلَيْنَا وَنَحْنُ جُلُوسٌ فَقَالَ: يَا سُرَاقَةُ إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ آنِفًا أَسْوِدَةً بِالسَّاحِلِ أُرَاهَا مُحَمَّدًا وَأَصْحَابَهُ، قَالَ سُرَاقَةُ: فَعَرَفْتُ أَنَّهُمْ هُمْ فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: إِنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا بِهِمْ وَلَكِنَّكَ رَأَيْتَ فُلَانًا وَفُلَانًا انْطَلَقُوا بِأَعْيُنِنَا ثُمَّ لَبِثْتُ فِي الْمَجْلِسِ سَاعَةً، ثُمَّ قُمْتُ فَدَخَلْتُ فَأَمَرْتُ جَارِيَتِي أَنْ تَخْرُجَ بِفَرَسِي وَهِيَ مِنْ وَرَاءِ أَكَمَةٍ فَتَحْبِسَهَا عَلَيَّ، وَأَخَذْتُ رُمْحِي فَخَرَجْتُ بِهِ مِنْ ظَهْرِ الْبَيْتِ فَحَطَطْتُ بِزُجِّهِ الْأَرْضَ وَخَفَضْتُ عَالِيَهُ حَتَّىٰ أَتَيْتُ فَرَسِي فَرَكِبْتُهَا فَرَفَعْتُهَا تُقَرِّبُ بِي حَتَّىٰ دَنَوْتُ مِنْهُمْ فَعَثَرَتْ بِي فَرَسِي فَخَرَرْتُ عَنْهَا فَقُمْتُ فَأَهْوَيْتُ يَدِي إِلَىٰ كِنَانَتِي فَاسْتَخْرَجْتُ مِنْهَا الْأَزْلَامَ تُقَرِّبُ بِي حَتَّىٰ إِذَا سَمِعْتُ قِرَاءَةَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وَهُوَ لَا يَلْتَفِتُ وَأبو بَكْرٍ يُكْثِرُ الِالْتِفَاتَ سَاخَتْ يَدَا فَرَسِي فِي الْأَرْضِ حَتَّىٰ بَلَغَتَا الرُّكْبَتَيْنِ فَخَرَرْتُ عَنْهَا ثُمَّ زَجَرْتُهَا فَنَهَضَتْ فَلَمْ تَكَدْ تُخْرِجُ يَدَيْهَا فَلَمَّا اسْتَوَتْ قَائِمَةً إِذَا لِأَثَرِ يَدَيْهَا عُثَانٌ([11]) سَاطِعٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ الدُّخَانِ فَاسْتَقْسَمْتُ بِالْأَزْلَامِ فَخَرَجَ الَّذِي أَكْرَهُ فَنَادَيْتُهُمْ بِالْأَمَانِ فَوَقَفُوا فَرَكِبْتُ فَرَسِي حَتَّىٰ جِئْتُهُمْ وَوَقَعَ فِي نَفْسِي حِينَ لَقِيتُ مَا لَقِيتُ مِنْ الْحَبْسِ عَنْهُمْ أَنْ سَيَظْهَرُ أَمْرُ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم([12]). ثم ذكر سراقة رضي الله عنه الحوار الذي دار بينه وبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
 ([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3905)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، وأحمد 6/198. لقنٌ ثقِف: أي حسن الاستماع لما يقال، الدلجة: السير أول الليل، المنيحة: الناقة، رسْل: لبن، خريتًا: دليلاً. 
([2]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3922)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، مسلم (2381)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: من فضائل أبي بكر. 
([3]) هو عبد الله بن أُريقط. 
([4]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3905)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، أحمد 6/198. 
([5]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3917)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، مسلم (2009)، كتاب: الزهد، باب: في حديث الهجرة ويقال له حديث الرحل. 
([6]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3905)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، أحمد 6/198. 
([7]) أرض جلْدة: أي أرض صُلبة. (النهاية). 
([8]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3917)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، مسلم (2009)، كتاب: الزهد والرقائق، باب: في حديث الهجرة ويقال له حديث الرحل. 
([9]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3906)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة. 
([10]) *متفق عليه:* انظر: التخريج قبل السابق. 
([11]) دخان. 
([12]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3906)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ثم مضىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلقي في الطريق الزبير في ركب من المسلمين كانوا تجارًا قافلين من الشام فكسا الزبيرُ رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبا بكر ثياب بياض. ومرَّ النبيُ صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر ومولىٰ أبي بكر عامر بن فهيرة ودليلهما الليثي عبد الله بن أريقط علىٰ خيمتي أم معبد الخزاعية وكانت امرأة برزة جلدة تحتبي بفناء الخيمة ثم تسقي وتطعم فسألوها لحمًا وتمرًا ليشتروا منها فلم يصيبوا عندها شيئًا من ذلك، وكان القوم مرملين مسنتين فنظر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ شاة في كسر الخيمة فقال: «*ما هذه الشاة يا أم معبد*» قالت: شاة خلفها الجهد عن الغنم قال: «*هل بها من لبن*» قالت: هي أجهد من ذلك، قال: «*أتأذنين لي أن أحلبها*» قالت: بأبي أنت وأمي إن رأيت بها حلبًا فاحلبها، فدعا بها رسول اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم فمسح بيده ضرعها وسمىٰ الله تعالىٰ ودعا لها في شاتها فتفاجت عليه ودرت فاجترت فدعا بإناء يربض الرهط فحلب فيه ثجًا حتىٰ علاه البهاء، ثم سقاها حتىٰ رويت وسقىٰ أصحابه حتىٰ رووا وشرب آخرهم حتىٰ أراضوا ثم حلب فيه الثانية علىٰ هدة حتىٰ ملأ الإناء، ثم غادره عندها ثم بايعها وارتحلوا عنها، فقل ما لبثت حتىٰ جاءها زوجها أبو معبد يسوق أعنزًا عجافًا يتساوكن هزالاً مخهن قليل، فلما رأىٰ أبو معبد اللبن أعجبه، قال: من أين لك هذا يا أم معبد والشاء عازب حائل ولا حلوب في البيت؟ قالت: لا والله إلا أنه مر بنا رجل مبارك من حاله كذا وكذا قال: صفيه لي يا أم معبد ، قالت: رأيت رجلاً ظاهر الوضاءة أبلج الوجه حسن الخلق لم تعبه ثجلة ولم تزريه صعلة وسيم قسيم، في عينيه دعج وفي أشفاره وطف وفي صوته صهل وفي عنقه سطع، وفي لحيته كثاثة، أزج أقرن إن صمت فعليه الوقار وإن تكلم سماه وعلاه البهاء، أجمل الناس وأباه من بعيد وأحسنه وأجمله من قريب، حلو المنطق فصلاً لا نزر ولا هذر، كأن منطقه خرزات نظم يتحدرن، ربعة لا تشنأه من طول ولا تقتحمه عين من قصر غصن بين غصنين، فهو أنضر الثلاثة منظرًا وأحسنهم قدرًا، له رفقاء يحفون به إن قال سمعوا لقوله، وإن أمر تبادروا إلىٰ أمره، محفود محشود لا عابس ولا مفند، قال أبو معبد: هذا والله صاحب قريش الذي ذكر لنا من أمره ما ذكر، ولقد هممت أن أصحبه ولأفعلن إن وجدت إلىٰ ذلك سبيلاً، وأصبح صوت بمكة عاليًا يسمعون الصوت ولا يدرون من صاحبه وهو يقول:  جزىٰ الله رب الناس خير جزائه




 رفيقين حلا خيمتي أم معبد 



 هما نزلاها بالهدىٰ واهتدت به




 فقد فاز من أمسىٰ رفيق محمد



 فيا لـقصي ما زوىٰ الله عنكم




 به من فعال لا تجازىٰ وسؤدد



 ليهن أبا بكر سعادة جده




 بصحبته من يسعد الله يسعد



 وليهن بني كعب مقام فتاتهم




 ومقعدها للمؤمنين بمرصد



 سلوا أختكم عن شاتها وإنائها




 فإنكم إن تسألوا الشاة تشهد



 ودعاها بشاة حائل فتحلبت




 عليه صريًا ضرة الشاة مزبد



 فغادره رهنًا لديها لحالب




 يرددها في مصدر بعد مورد([1])





ثم مضىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو وأبو بكر فَالْتَفَتَ أبو بَكْرٍ فَإِذَا هُوَ بِفَارِسٍ قَدْ لَحِقَهُمْ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ الله هَذَا فَارِسٌ قَدْ لَحِقَ بنا فَالْتَفَتَ نَبِيُّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: «*اللَّهُمَّ اصْرَعْهُ*» فَصَرَعَهُ الْفَرَسُ ثُمَّ قَامَتْ تُحَمْحِمُ([2])، فَقَالَ: يَا نَبِيَّ الله مُرْنِي بِمَا شِئْتَ قَالَ: «*فَقِفْ مَكَانَكَ لَا تَتْرُكَنَّ أَحَدًا يَلْحَقُ بنا*» قَالَ: فَكَانَ أَوَّلَ النَّهَارِ جَاهِدًا عَلَىٰ نَبِيِّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَكَانَ آخِرَ النَّهَارِ مَسْلَحَةً لَهُ([3]). وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أشرف علىٰ الْمَدِينَةِ وَهُوَ مُرْدِفٌ أَبَا بَكْرٍ، وَأبو بَكْرٍ شَيْخٌ يُعْرَفُ وَنَبِيُّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شَابٌّ لَا يُعْرَفُ([4]) قَالَ: فَيَلْقَىٰ الرَّجُلُ أَبَا بَكْرٍ، فَيَقُولُ: يَا أَبَا بَكْرٍ مَنْ هَذَا الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْكَ؟ فَيَقُولُ: هَذَا الرَّجُلُ يَهْدِينِي السَّبِيلَ، قَالَ: فَيَحْسِبُ الْحَاسِبُ أَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يَعْنِي الطَّرِيقَ وَإِنَّمَا يَعْنِي سَبِيلَ الْخَيْرِ([5]). وَسَمِعَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ مَخْرَجَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ مَكَّةَ فَكَانُوا يَغْدُونَ كُلَّ غَدَاةٍ إِلَىٰ الْحَرَّةِ فَيَنْتَظِرُونَ  هُ حَتَّىٰ يَرُدَّهُمْ حَرُّ الظَّهِيرَةِ فَانْقَلَبُوا يَوْمًا بَعْدَ مَا أَطَالُوا انْتِظَارَهُمْ فَلَمَّا أَوَوْا إِلَىٰ بُيُوتِهِمْ أَوْفَىٰ رَجُلٌ مِنْ يَهُودَ عَلَىٰ أُطُمٍ مِنْ آطَامِهِمْ([6]) لِأَمْرٍ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِ فَبَصُرَ بِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَصْحَابِهِ مُبَيَّضِينَ([7]) يَزُولُ بِهِمْ السَّرَابُ([8]) فَلَمْ يَمْلِكْ الْيَهُودِيُّ أَنْ قَالَ بِأَعْلَىٰ صَوْتِهِ: يَا مَعَاشِرَ الْعَرَبِ هَذَا جَدُّكُمْ الَّذِي تَنْتَظِرُونَ([9]) فَثَارَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ إِلَىٰ السِّلَاحِ فَتَلَقَّوْا رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِظَهْرِ الْحَرَّةِ([10]). 
 ([1]) *حسن:* الحاكم 3/9، 10، وحسنه الألباني، تخريج «فقه السيرة» (179). 
([2]) الحمحمة: صوت الفرس دون الصهيل (نهاية). 
([3]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3911)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، وقيل: هذا الفارس هو سراقة بن مالك فالقصة واحدة. والله أعلم. 
([4]) أي من حيث الشيب، فالشيب كان قد دخل علىٰ أبي بكر دون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو الأكبر سنًا- يظهر كأنه شاب. 
([5]) الحديث السابق. 
([6]) الأطم: الحصن. 
([7]) أي عليهم الثياب البيض. 
([8]) قيل معناه ظهرت حركتهم للعين «فتح الباري». 
([9]) جدكم: بفتح الجيم أي حظكم وصاحب دولتكم الذي تتوقعونه (فتح). 
([10]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3906)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ثم عَدَلَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بِهِمْ ذَاتَ الْيَمِينِ حَتَّىٰ نَزَلَ بِهِمْ فِي بني عَمْرِو بن عَوْفٍ([1]) وَذَلِكَ يَوْمَ الِاثْنَيْنِ مِنْ شَهْرِ رَبِيعٍ الْأَوَّلِ، فَقَامَ أبو بَكْرٍ لِلنَّاسِ، وَجَلَسَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صَامِتًا فَطَفِقَ مَنْ جَاءَ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ مِمَّنْ لَمْ يَرَ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يُحَيِّي أَبَا بَكْرٍ حَتَّىٰ أَصَابَتْ الشَّمْسُ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَقْبَلَ أبو بَكْرٍ حَتَّىٰ ظَلَّلَ عَلَيْهِ بِرِدَائِهِ فَعَرَفَ النَّاسُ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ فَلَبِثَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي بني عَمْرِو بن عَوْفٍ أربع عَشْرَةَ لَيْلَةً، وَأُسِّسَ الْمَسْجِدُ الَّذِي أُسِّسَ عَلَىٰ التَّقْوَىٰ وَصَلَّىٰ فِيهِ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم([2]).  وصلىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الجمعة حين ارتحل من قباء إلىٰ المدينة، صلاها في طريقه ببني سالم، وهي أول جمعة صلاها وأول خطبة خطبها في الإسلام؛ حيث مكث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم-كما تقدم- بقباء أربعة عشر يومًا بنىٰ خلالها مسجد قباء، ثم أراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخول المدينة المنورة، فخرج من بين أظهرهم يوم الجمعة، فأدركته الصلاة في بني سالم بن عوف، فصلاها في المسجد الذي في بطن الوادي، فكانت أول جمعة صلاها بالمدينة([3]). و كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أرسل إلىٰ بني النجار لما عقد العزم علىٰ التحرك من قباء إلىٰ المدينة فجاءوه متقلدي سيوفهم، حرسًا له صلى الله عليه وسلم. فلما أشرف حبيبنا صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ المدينة ليلاً استقبله أهلها استقبالاً حافلاً، وفرحوا بمقدمه عليهم ما لم يفرحوا بشيء مثله قط. يقول أنس بن مالك: لَمَّا قَدِمَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الْمَدِينَةَ لَعِبَتْ الْحَبَشَةُ لَقُدُومِهِ فَرَحًا بِذَلِكَ، لَعِبُوا بِحِرَابِهِمْ([4]) ويقول أَنَسُ بن مَالِكٍ: فأقام فيهم – أي: في بني عَمْرِو بن عَوْفٍ- أَرْبَعَ عَشْرَةَ لَيْلَةً ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَ إِلَىٰ مَلَإِ بني النَّجَّارِ، قَالَ: فَجَاءُوا مُتَقَلِّدِي سُيُوفِهِمْ، قَالَ: وَكَأَنِّي أَنْظُرُ إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَىٰ رَاحِلَتِهِ وَأبو بَكْرٍ رِدْفَهُ وَمَلَأُ بني النَّجَّارِ حَوْلَهُ([5])، فَقِيلَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ: جَاءَ نَبِيُّ الله، جَاءَ نَبِيُّ الله([6]). فَتَنَازَعُوا أَيُّهُمْ يَنْزِلُ عَلَيْهِ رَسُولُ الله فَقَالَ: «*أَنْزِلُ عَلَىٰ بني النَّجَّارِ أَخْوَالِ عبد الْمُطَّلِبِ أُكْرِمُهُمْ بِذَلِكَ*» فَصَعِدَ الرِّجَالُ وَالنِّسَاءُ فَوْقَ الْبُيُوتِ وَتَفَرَّقَ الْغِلْمَانُ وَالْخَدَمُ فِي الطُّرُقِ يُنَادُونَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ يَا رَسُولَ الله، يَا مُحَمَّدُ يَا رَسُولَ الله([7])، فَقَالَ النَبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أَيُّ بُيُوتِ أَهْلِنَا أَقْرَبُ؟*»، فَقَالَ أبو أَيُّوبَ: أَنَا يَا نَبِيَّ الله هَذِهِ دَارِي وَهَذَا بَابِي، فقَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*فَانْطَلِقْ فَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مَقِيلًا*»، قَالَ: قُومَا عَلَىٰ بَرَكَةِ الله([8]). فَنَزَلَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم في دار الصحابي الجليل خالد بن زيد أبي أيوب الأنصاري فأقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي السُّفْلِ، وَأبو أَيُّوبَ فِي الْعِلْوِ، فَانْتَبَهَ أبو أَيُّوبَ لَيْلَةً فَقَالَ: نَمْشِي فَوْقَ رَأْسِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَتَنَحَّوْا فَبَاتُوا فِي جَانِبٍ، ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*السُّفْلُ أَرْفَقُ*»، فَقَالَ: لَا أَعْلُو سَقِيفَةً أَنْتَ تَحْتَهَا، فَتَحَوَّلَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي الْعُلُوِّ، وَأبو أَيُّوبَ فِي السُّفْلِ، فَكَانَ يَصْنَعُ لِلنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم طَعَامًا فَإِذَا جِيءَ بِهِ إِلَيْهِ سَأَلَ عَنْ مَوْضِعِ أَصَابِعِهِ فَيَتَتَبَّعُ مَوْضِعَ أَصَابِعِهِ، فَصَنَعَ لَهُ طَعَامًا فِيهِ ثُومٌ فَلَمَّا رُدَّ إِلَيْهِ سَأَلَ عَنْ مَوْضِعِ أَصَابِعِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقِيلَ لَهُ لَمْ يَأْكُلْ، فَفَزِعَ وَصَعِدَ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: أَحَرَامٌ هُوَ؟ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*لَا وَلَكِنِّي أَكْرَهُهُ*» قَالَ: فَإِنِّي أَكْرَهُ مَا تَكْرَهُ أَوْ مَا كَرِهْتَ. قَالَ: وَكَانَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُؤْتَىٰ([9]). 
 ([1]) ومنازلهم بقباء، وهي علىٰ فرسخ من المسجد النبوي بالمدينة. والفرسخ: يزيد علىٰ 5كم. 
([2]) الحديث السابق. 
([3]) انظر: «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/62. 
([4]) *صحيح الإسناد:* أخرجه أبو داود (4923)، كتاب: الآداب، باب: في النهي عن الغناء، قال الألباني: صحيح الإسناد. 
([5]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3932)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، مسلم (524)، كتاب: المساجد ومواضع الصلاة، باب: ابتناء مسجد النبي. 
([6]) *متفق عليه:* واللفظ للبخاري (3911)، وهو في مسلم (524). 
([7]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3917)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، مسلم (2009)، كتاب: الزهد والرقائق، باب: في حديث الهجرة ويقال له حديث الرحل عن البراء، واللفظ لمسلم. 
([8]) انظر التخريج قبل السابق. 
([9]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (2053)، كتاب: الأشربة، باب: إباحة أكل الثوم، وأنه ينبغي لمن أراد خطاب الكبار تركه. وكذا ما في معناه، وأخرجه أحمد 5/415. قوله: وكان النبي يُؤتىٰ، أي يأتيه جبريل، فكره النبي أكل الثوم حتىٰ لا يؤذيه برائحته.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وحينما دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة وكان راكبًا رَاحِلَتَهُ سَارَ بها حَتَّىٰ بَرَكَتْ عِنْدَ مَسْجِدِ الرَّسُولِ صلى الله عليه وسلم بِالْمَدِينَةِ وَهُوَ يُصَلِّي فِيهِ يَوْمَئِذٍ رِجَالٌ مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ، وَكَانَ مِرْبَدًا لِلتَّمْرِ لِسُهَيْلٍ وَسَهْلٍ غُلَامَيْنِ يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي حَجْرِ أَسْعَدَ بن زُرَارَةَ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله  حِينَ بَرَكَتْ بِهِ رَاحِلَتُهُ: «*هَذَا إِنْ شَاءَ الله الْمَنْزِلُ*»، ثُمَّ دَعَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الْغُلَامَيْنِ فَسَاوَمَهُمَا بِالْمِرْبَدِ لِيَتَّخِذَهُ مَسْجِدًا فَقَالَا: لَا بَلْ نَهَبُهُ لَكَ يَا رَسُولَ الله فَأَبَىٰ رَسُولُ الله أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ مِنْهُمَا هِبَةً حَتَّىٰ ابْتَاعَهُ مِنْهُمَا ثُمَّ بناهُ مَسْجِدًا وَطَفِقَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَنْقُلُ مَعَهُمْ اللَّبِنَ فِي بنيَانِهِ وَيَقُولُ وَهُوَ يَنْقُلُ اللَّبِنَ:   هَذَا   الْحِمَالُ لَا حِمَالَ خَيْبَرْ




 هَذَا   أَبَرُّ رَبَّنَا وَأَطْهَرْ




 
*وَيَقُولُ:*   اللَّهُمَّ   إِنَّ الْأَجْرَ أَجْرُ الْآخِرَهْ




 فَارْحَمْ   الْأَنْصَارَ وَالْمُهَاجِرَه  ْ([1])




 
وكانت في هذه الأرض التي بنىٰ عليها المسجد قُبُورُ الْمُشْرِكِينَ، وَكَانَتْ فِيهِ خِرَبٌ، وَكَانَ فِيهِ نَخْلٌ فَأَمَرَ رَسُولُ الله بِقُبُورِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ فَنُبِشَتْ وَبِالْخِرَبِ فَسُوِّيَتْ وَبِالنَّخْلِ فَقُطِعَ فَصَفُّوا النَّخْلَ قِبْلَةَ الْمَسْجِدِ وَجَعَلُوا عِضَادَتَيْهِ حِجَارَةً([2]). وكَانَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل بناء المسجد يُصَلِّي حَيْثُ أَدْرَكَتْهُ الصَّلَاةُ وَيُصَلِّي فِي مَرَابِضِ الْغَنَمِ([3]). صفة مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: يقول عبد الله بن عمر: كان الْمَسْجِدَ عَلَىٰ عَهْدِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مَبْنِيًّا بِاللَّبِنِ وَسَقْفُهُ الْجَرِيدُ وَعُمُدُهُ خَشَبُ النَّخْلِ. فَلَمْ يَزِدْ فِيهِ أبو بَكْرٍ شَيْئًا، وَزَادَ فِيهِ عُمَرُ وَبَنَاهُ عَلَىٰ بنيَانِهِ فِي عَهْدِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِاللَّبِنِ وَالْجَرِيدِ وَأَعَادَ عُمُدَهُ خَشَبًا ثُمَّ غَيَّرَهُ عُثْمَانُ فَزَادَ فِيهِ زِيَادَةً كَثِيرَةً وَبَنَىٰ جِدَارَهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ الْمَنْقُوشَةِ وَالْقَصَّةِ([4]) وَجَعَلَ عُمُدَهُ مِنْ حِجَارَةٍ مَنْقُوشَةٍ وَسَقَفَهُ بِالسَّاجِ([5]). 
 ([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3906)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة. 
([2]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3932)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: مقدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، مسلم (524)، كتاب: المساجد ومواضع الصلاة، باب: ابتناء مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
([3]) التخريج السابق. 
([4]) القَصَّةُّ: الجير المحروق. 
([5]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (446)، كتاب: الصلاة، باب: بنيان المسجد.        الساج: نوع من الخشب يُؤتىٰ به من الهند.       وفعْلُ عثمان لا يقتضي الزخرفة إنما هو قام بتحسين المسجد فقط، وإلا فزخرفة المساجد وتشييدها والتباهي بها قد أتىٰ النهي عنه من قِبل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أحاديث كثيرة.  ويكفينا قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه أبو داود (448)، وصححه الألباني: «*ما أمرتُ بتشييد المساجد*» قال ابن عباس: لتُزخْرفنها كما زخرفت اليهود والنصارىٰ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي هذه السنة وهي السنة الأولى من الهجرة: أسلم حبر اليهود عبد الله بن سلام رضي الله عنه  ويحكي عبد الله بن سلام رضي الله عنه بداية دخول الإسلام قلبه فيقول رضي الله عنه: لَمَّا قَدِمَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الْمَدِينَةَ انْجَفَلَ النَّاسُ إِلَيْهِ، وَقِيلَ: قَدِمَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَجِئْتُ فِي النَّاسِ لِأَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ، فَلَمَّا اسْتَبَنْتُ وَجْهَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَرَفْتُ أَنَّ وَجْهَهُ لَيْسَ بِوَجْهِ كَذَّابٍ، فَكَانَ أَوَّلَ شَيْءٍ تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ أَنْ قَالَ: «*يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أَفْشُوا السَّلَامَ، وَأَطْعِمُوا الطَّعَامَ، وَصَلُّوا وَالنَّاسُ نِيَامٌ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ بِسَلَامٍ*»([1]). ثم أراد عبد الله بن سلام أن يتيقن من أمر النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَتَاهُ يَسْأَلُهُ عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ فَقَالَ: إِنِّي سَائِلُكَ عَنْ ثَلَاثٍ لَا يَعْلَمُهُنَّ إِلَّا نَبِيٌّ، مَا أَوَّلُ أَشْرَاطِ السَّاعَةِ؟ وَمَا أَوَّلُ طَعَامٍ يَأْكُلُهُ أَهْلُ الْجَنَّةِ؟ وَمَا بَالُ الْوَلَدِ يَنْزِعُ إِلَىٰ أَبِيهِ أَوْ إِلَىٰ أُمِّهِ؟ فقَالَ: «*أَخْبَرَنِي بِهِ جِبْرِيلُ آنِفًا*»، قَالَ ابْنُ سَلَامٍ: ذَاكَ عَدُوُّ الْيَهُودِ مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَةِ، قَالَ: «*أَمَّا أَوَّلُ أَشْرَاطِ السَّاعَةِ فَنَارٌ تَحْشُرُهُمْ مِنْ الْمَشْرِقِ إِلَىٰ الْمَغْرِبِ، وَأَمَّا أَوَّلُ طَعَامٍ يَأْكُلُهُ أَهْلُ الْجَنَّةِ فَزِيَادَةُ كَبِدِ الْحُوتِ([2])، وَأَمَّا الْوَلَدُ فَإِذَا سَبَقَ مَاءُ الرَّجُلِ مَاءَ الْمَرْأَةِ نَزَعَ الْوَلَدَ، وَإِذَا سَبَقَ مَاءُ الْمَرْأَةِ مَاءَ الرَّجُلِ نَزَعَتْ الْوَلَدَ*» قَالَ: أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله وَأَنَّكَ رَسُولُ الله، قَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ الله إِنَّ الْيَهُودَ قَوْمٌ بُهُتٌ فَاسْأَلْهُمْ عَنِّي قَبْلَ أَنْ يَعْلَمُوا بِإِسْلَامِي فَجَاءَتْ الْيَهُودُ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أَيُّ رَجُلٍ عبد الله بن سَلَامٍ فِيكُمْ؟*» قَالُوا: خَيْرُنَا وَابْنُ خَيْرِنَا وَأَفْضَلُنَا وَابْنُ أَفْضَلِنَا، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَسْلَمَ عبد الله بن سَلَامٍ؟*» قَالُوا: أَعَاذَهُ الله مِنْ ذَلِكَ، فَأَعَادَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَقَالُوا مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ فَخَرَجَ إِلَيْهِمْ عبد الله، فَقَالَ: أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ الله، قَالُوا: شَرُّنَا وَابْنُ شَرِّنَا وَتَنَقَّصُوهُ، قَالَ: هَذَا كُنْتُ أَخَافُ يَا رَسُولَ الله([3]). 
 ([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد 5/451، الترمذي (2485)، ابن ماجه (1334)، الحاكم 4/159، ابن أبي شيبة 8/536، وصححه الألباني في «صحيح سنن الترمذي». 
([2]) زيادة كبد الحوت: هي القطعة الزائدة التي تكون معلقة في الكبد، وهي من ألذ الطعام. 
([3]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3938)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*اللهم امض لأصحابي هجرتهم*» ومرْثيه لمن مات بمكة، أحمد 3/108، 189، وعبد بن حميد (1389).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفيها: بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ بناته وزوجته سودة بنت زمعة زيد بن حارثة، وأبا رافع فحملاهنَّ من مكة إلىٰ المدينة ما عدا زينب.  وفيها: هاجر آل أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه. ولما رجع عبد الله بن أريقط الديلي إلىٰ مكة بعث معه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر، زيد بن حارثه وأبا رافع مولىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ليأتوا بأهاليهم من مكة، وبعثا معهم بحملين وخمسمائة درهم ليشتروا بها إبلاً من قُدَيْد، فذهبوا فجاءوا ببنتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فاطمة وأم كلثوم، وزوجتيه سودة وعائشة، وأمها أم رومان وأهل النبي  وآل أبي بكر، صحبة عبد الله بن أبي بكر([1]).  وفي ربيع الآخر من هذه السنة: زِيْدَ في صلاة الحضر ركعتان وكانت صلاة الحضر والسفر ركعتين. عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ: فَرَضَ الله الصَّلَاةَ حِينَ فَرَضَهَا رَكْعَتَيْنِ رَكْعَتَيْنِ فِي الْحَضَرِ وَالسَّفَرِ، فَأُقِرَّتْ صَلَاةُ السَّفَرِ، وَزِيدَ فِي صَلَاةِ الْحَضَرِ([2]). *قال ابن جرير* رحمه الله: وفي هذه السنة – يعني: السنة الأولىٰ من الهجرة- زِيْدَ في صلاة الحضر – فيما قيل- ركعتان، وكانت صلاة الحضر والسفر ركعتين، وذلك بعد مقدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة بشهر ربيع الآخر لمضيِّ اثنتيْ عشرة ليلة منه([3]).  وفيها: ولد عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنهما وهو أول مولود للمهاجرين في الإسلام. عَنْ أَسْمَاءَ  أَنَّهَا حَمَلَتْ بِعبد الله بن الزُّبَيْرِ، قَالَتْ: فَخَرَجْتُ وَأَنَا مُتِمٌّ([4]) فَأَتَيْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ، فَنَزَلْتُ بِقُبَاءٍ فَوَلَدْتُهُ بِقُبَاءٍ، ثُمَّ أَتَيْتُ بِهِ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَوَضَعْتُهُ فِي حَجْرِهِ، ثُمَّ دَعَا بِتَمْرَةٍ فَمَضَغَهَا ثُمَّ تَفَلَ فِي فِيهِ، فَكَانَ أَوَّلَ شَيْءٍ دَخَلَ جَوْفَهُ رِيقُ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثُمَّ حَنَّكَهُ بِتَمْرَةٍ ثُمَّ دَعَا لَهُ وَبَرَّكَ عَلَيْهِ، وَكَانَ أَوَّلَ مَوْلُودٍ وُلِدَ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ([5]). وعَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ: أَوَّلُ مَوْلُودٍ وُلِدَ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ عبد الله بن الزُّبَيْرِ، أَتَوْا بِهِ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَخَذَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم تَمْرَةً فَلَاكَهَا([6])، ثُمَّ أَدْخَلَهَا فِي فِيهِ، فَأَوَّلُ مَا دَخَلَ بَطْنَهُ رِيقُ النَّبِيِّ ([7]).  وفيها: ولد النعمان بن بشير رضي الله عنهما وهو أول مولد للأنصار بعد الهجرة. *قال ابن كثير* *رحمه الله*: فكان أول مولود ولد في الإسلام – يعني: عبد الله بن الزبير- من المهاجرين، كما أن النعمان بن بشير أول مولود ولد للأنصار بعد الهجرة ([8]).  وفيها: تُوفِّي من الصحابة كُلْثوم بن الهدم، وأسعد بن زرارة رضي الله عنهما. *قال ابن جرير* رحمه الله: كان أول من توفي بعد مقدمه صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة من المسلمين – فيما ذُكر- صاحب منزلهِ كلثوم بن الهدم، لم يلبث بعد مقدمه إلا يسيرًا حتىٰ مات، ثم توفي بعده أسعد بن زرارة، وكانت وفاته في سنة مقدمه، قبل أن يَفْرَغَ بناءُ المسجد، بالذُّبحة أو الشهقة([9]). 
 ([1]) «البداية والنهاية» 3/234. 
([2]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (350)، كتاب: الصلاة، باب: كيف فُرضت الصلوات في الإسراء، مسلم (685)، كتاب: صلاة المسافرين وقصرها، باب: صلاة المسافرين وقصرها. 
([3]) نقلاً عن «البداية والنهاية» 3/245. 
([4]) أي مُقربٌ قد دنا وضعُها لولدها. 
([5]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3909)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، مسلم (2146)، كتاب: الآداب، باب: استحباب تحنيك المولود عند ولادته. 
([6]) أي: مضغها. 
([7]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3910)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة. 
([8]) «البداية والنهاية» 3/243. 
([9]) «تاريخ الطبري» 2/8. قوله: صاحبُ منزله، حيث قيل أن النبي لما نزل بقباء نزل بمنزله.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفيها: شرع الأذان. فلما اطمأنَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة، واجتمع إليه إخوانه من المهاجرين، واجتمع أمر الأنصار، استحكم أمر الإسلام، فقامت الصلاة، وفرضت الزكاة والصيام، وقامت الحدود، وفرض الحلال والحرام، وتبوأ الإسلام بين أظهرهم، وكان هذا الحي من الأنصار هم الذين تبوءوا الدار والإيمان، وقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين قدمها- إنما يجتمع الناس إليه للصلاة لحين مواقيتها، بغير دعوة، فهمَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم- حين قدمها- أن يجعل بوقًا كبوق يهود الذي يدعون به لصلاتهم، ثم كرهه، ثم أمر بالناقوس، فنُحت يُضرب به للمسلمين للصلاة، فبينما هم علىٰ ذلك إذ رأىٰ عبد الله بن زيد بن ثعلبة بن عبد ربه، أخو بلحارث ابن الخزرج، النداء([1]).  عن عبد الله بن زيد رضي الله عنه قال: لما أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلمبالناقوس يُعْمل ليُضرب به للناس لجمع الصلاة، طاف بي – وأنا نائم- رجل يحمل ناقوسًا في يده، فقلت: يا عبد الله! أتبيع الناقوس؟ قال: وما تصنع به؟ فقلت: ندعوا به إلىٰ الصلاة، قال: أفلا أدلك علىٰ ما هو خير من ذلك؟ فقلت له: بلىٰ، فقال: تقول: الله أكبر الله أكبر، الله أكبر الله أكبر، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله، أشهد أنَّ محمدا رسول الله، حي علىٰ الصلاة، حي علىٰ الصلاة، حي علىٰ الفلاح، حي علىٰ الفلاح، الله أكبر الله أكبر، لا إله إلا الله، قال: ثم استأخر عني غير بعيد، ثم قال: ثم تقول إذا أقمت الصلاة: الله أكبر الله أكبر، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، أشهد أنَّ محمدًا رسول الله، حي علىٰ الصلاة، حي الفلاح، قد قامت الصلاة، قد قامت الصلاة، الله أكبر الله أكبر، لا إله إلا الله. فلما أصبحتُ، أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأخبرته بما رأيت، فقال: «*إنها لرؤيا حقٍ إن شاء الله، فقم مع بلال فألق عليه ما رأيت، فليؤذنْ به فإنه أندىٰ صوتًا منك*». فقمت مع بلال، فجعلت ألقيه عليه ويؤذن به، قال: فسمع ذلك عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وهو في بيته، فخرج يجر رداءه يقول: والذي بعثك بالحق يا رسول الله لقد رأيت مثل ما أُريَ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*فلله الحمد*»([2]).
 ([1]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/70، 71. 
([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أبو داود (499)، كتاب: الصلاة، باب: كيف الأذان، الترمذي (189)، كتاب: الصلاة، باب: ما جاء في بَدْء الأذان، ابن ماجه (706)، كتاب: الأذان والسنة فيها، باب: بدء الأذان، وقال الألباني في «صحيح سنن أبي داود»: حسن صحيح.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي السنة الأولى من الهجرة: عقد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معاهدة مع اليهود بالمدينة.  *قال ابن القيم رحمه الله**:*  ووادع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مَن بالمدينة مِن اليهود، وكتب بينه وبينهم كتابًا، وبادر جدهم وعالمهم عبد الله بن سلام، فدخل في الإسلام، وأبىٰ عامتهم إلا الكفر. وكانوا ثلاث قبائل: بنو قينقاع، وبنو النضير، وبنو قريظة، وحاربه الثلاثة، فمنَّ علىٰ بني قينقاع، وأجلىٰ بن النضير، وقتل بني قريظة وسبىٰ ذريتهم، ونزلت سورة الحشر في بني النضير، وسورة الأحزاب في بني قريظة.اهـ([1]). وفيما يلي شروط هذه المعاهدة: 1- إنَّ اليهود ينفقون مع المؤمنين ما داموا محاربين. 2- وإنَّ يهود بني عوف([2]) أمة مع المؤمنين، لليهود دينهم وللمسلمين دينهم موالهيم وأنفسهم إلا من ظلم نفسه([3]) وأثم فإنه لا يُوْتغ([4]) إلا نفسه وأهل بيته. 3- وإنَّ لِيهود بني النجار مثل ما لِيهود بني عوف. 4- وإن ليهود بني الحارث مثل ما ليهود بني عوف. 5- وإن ليهود بني ساعدة مثل ما ليهود بني عوف.6- وإن ليهود بني جُشم مثل ما ليهود بني عوف. 7- وإن ليهود بني الأوس مثل ما ليهود بني عوف. 8- وإن ليهود بن ثعلبة مثل ما ليهود بني عوف، إلا من ظلم وأثم، فإنه لا يوتغ إلا نفسه وأهل بيته. 9- وإنَّ جَفْنة بطن من ثعلبة كأنفسهم([5]). 10- وإنَّ لبني الشُّطبة مثل ما ليهود بني عوف، وإنَّ البر دون الإثم([6]). 11- وإنَّ موالي ثعلبة كأنفسهم([7]). 12- وإنَّ بطانة يهود كأنفسهم([8]). 13- وإنه لا يخرج منهم أحدٌ إلا بإذن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإنه لا ينحجز علىٰ ثأر جُرحٍ([9]). 14- وإنه من فتك فبنفسه فتك وأهل بيته إلا من ظلم، وإن الله علىٰ أبرِّ هذا([10]). 15- وإنَّ علىٰ اليهود نفقتهم، وعلىٰ المسلمين نفقتهم، وإنَّ بينهم النصر علىٰ من حارب أهل هذه الصحيفة، وإنَّ بينهم النصح والنصيحة، والبر دون الإثم. 16- وإنه لا يأثم امرؤ بحليفه، وإن النصر للمظلوم([11]). 17- وإن اليهود ينفقون مع المؤمنين ماداموا محاربين. 18- وإن يثرب حرام جوفها لأهل هذه الصحيفة([12]). 19- وإنَّ الجار كالنفس غير مضار ولا آثم([13]). 20- وإنه لا تجار حرمة إلا بإذن أهلها([14]).21- وإنَّ ما كان بين أهل هذه الصحيفة من حدث، أو شجار يُخاف فساده فإنّ مردَّه إلىٰ الله وإلىٰ محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإنَّ الله علىٰ أتقىٰ ما في هذه الصحيفة وأبرِّه([15]). 22- وإنه لا تُجار قريش ولا من نصرها([16]). 23- وإنَّ بينهم النصر علىٰ من دهم يثرب([17]). 24- وإذا دُعُوا إلىٰ صلح يصالحونه ويلبسونه فإنهم يصالحونه ويلبسونه، وإنهم إذا دُعُوا إلىٰ مثل ذلك، فإنَّ لهم ما علىٰ المؤمنين إلا من حارب في الدين علىٰ كل أُناس حصَّتهم من جانبهم الذي قِبلهم([18]). 25- وإنَّ يهود الأوس مواليهم وأنفسهم علىٰ مثل ما لأهل هذه الصحيفة وإن البر دون الإثم، لا يكسب كاسب([19]) إلا علىٰ نفسه، وإنَّ الله علىٰ أصدق ما في هذه الصحيفة وأبرِّه. 26- وإنه لا يحول هذا الكتاب دون ظالم أو آثم، وإن الله جار لمن برَّ واتقىٰ، ومحمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ([20]). 
 ([1]) «زاد المعاد» 3/58، 59. 
([2]) بنو عوف قبيلة عربية، ولكنهم كانوا كجميع الأوس والخزرج تكون المرأة فيهم مقلاتٌ – أي لا يعيش لها ولد- فتجعل علىٰ نفسها إن عاش لها ولدٌ أن تهوَّده – أخرجه أبو داود (2682) وصححه الألباني- فمن ذلك تهوَّد بعضُ أبناء العرب وعاشوا بين قبائل اليهود. 
([3]) فالذي تعدّىٰ حدود الله وارتكب إثما ينال عقابه لا يحول الكتاب دون ظالم ولا آثم. 
([4]) يهلك. 
([5]) الجفنة: وعاءُ الأطعمة، وجمعها جفان، ومنه قول الله تعالىٰ:{وجفان كالجواب}[سبأ: 13]، والبطن: أصلها الجارحة، ويطلقها العرب علىٰ فرع القبيلة، فالقبيلة الكبيرة يتفرع منها قبائل صغيرة تسمىٰ بطون، وإنما سُميت بذلك كناية علىٰ أنَّ جميع فروع القبيلة كالعضو الواحد، والجسد الواحد. والمعنىٰ: المبالغة في شدة تحريم أموال المعاهدين وأعراضهم، بأنه من استحل مثل هذا الشيء البسيط الزهيد، وهي جفنة الطعام، من بطن من بطون القبيلة، فكأنما انتهك حرمة جميع أشخاص القبيلة أنفسهم. 
([6]) أي: إنَّ البر ينبغي أن يكون حاجزًا عن الإثم، والوفاء ينبغي أن يمنع من الغدر. 
([7]) فحرمة عبيدهم كحرمة أحرارهم. 
([8]) بطانة الرجل: صاحب سرِّه الذي يشاوره في أحواله. (نهاية). 
([9]) منع هذا البند اليهود من الخروج من المدينة إلا بعد استئذان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا القيد علىٰ تحركاتهم ربما يستهدف بالدرجة الأولىٰ منعهم من القيام بنشاط عسكري كالمشاركة في حروب القبائل خارج المدينة مما يؤثر علىٰ أمن المدينة واقتصادها. «السيرة النبوية الصحيحة» د/أكرم العمري 1/290، 291. وإنه لا ينحجز علىٰ ثأر جرح: أي لا تُحْجَز القبيلة من الخروج إذا كان خروجها للثأر ولو كان هذا الثأر جُرحٌ. والله أعلم. 
([10]) الفتك: أن يأتي الرجل صاحبه وهو غافل، فيقتله. (نهاية). ومنه قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*لَا يَفْتِكُ مُؤْمِنٌ*» أخرجه أبو داود (2769)، وصححه الألباني.        وإن الله علىٰ أبرِّ هذا: أي إن الله وحزبه المؤمنين علىٰ الرضا به. «تهذيب سيرة ابن هشام» عبد السلام هارون. 
([11]) كان من عادات قبائل العرب – قبل الإسلام وبعده- التحالف فيما بينهم، فكانت تجتمع القبيلتان أو الثلاثة أو أكثر من ذلك فيتحالفون فيما بينهم علىٰ أن يكونوا كالقبيلة الواحدة، لا يعتدي بعضهم علىٰ بعض أولاً، ثم من أغار علىٰ قبيلة منهم فكأنما أغار علىٰ جميعهم، فعليهم نصر القبيلة التي أُغير عليها.       فبين هذا البند أنه إذا ارتكب قوم من حلفاء أصحاب تلك الصحيفة إثما، فالإثم علىٰ الحلفاء، لا يتحمل أصحاب هذه المعاهدة إثم غيرهم من حلفائهم. 
([12]) قد أعتبرت منطقة المدينة حرمًا بموجب هذا البند، والحرم هو مالا يحل انتهاكه، فلا يقتل صيده، ولا يقطع شجره، وحرم المدينة بين الحرَّة الشرقية والحرَّة الغربية وبين جبل ثور في الشمال وجبل عير في الجنوب، ويدخل وادي العقيق في الحرم، وبذلك أحلَّت هذه المادة الأمن داخل المدينة ومنعت الحروب الداخلية. «السيرة النبوية الصحيحة» 1/292. 
([13]) أي من استجار بأحد من أصحاب هذه المعاهدة تكون حرمته كحرمتهم لا يضارُّ، ولكن لا يجار أحد ارتكب إثمًا أو ظلما لأحد. 
([14]) أي إذا استجار أحدٌ فلا يُجارُ إلا بإذن أهله. 
([15]) اعترف اليهود بموجب هذا البند بوجود سلطة قضائية عليا يرجع إليها سائر سكان المدينة بما فيهم اليهود، لكن اليهود لم يُلزموا بالرجوع إلىٰ القضاء الإسلامي دائمًا بل فقط عندما يكون الحدث أو الاشتجار بينهم وبين المسلمين، أما في قضاياهم الخاصة وأحوالهم الشخصية فهم يحتكمون إلىٰ التوراة ويقضي بينهم أحبارهم، ولكن إذا شاءوا فبوسعهم الاحتكام إلىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد خير القرآن الكريم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين قبول الحكم فيهم أو ردهم إلىٰ أحبارهم{فإن جاءوك فاحكم بينهم أو أعرض عنهم وإن تعرض عنهم فلن يضروك شيئا وإن حكمت فاحكم بينهم بالقسط إن الله يحب المقسطين}[المائدة: 42]. «السيرة النبوية الصحيحة» 1/291. 
([16]) قد منع هذا البند اليهود من إجارة قريش أو نصرها، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يستهدف التعرض لتجارة قريش التي تمر غربي المدينة في طريقها إلىٰ الشام، فلابد من أخذ هذا التعهد لئلا تؤدي إجارتهم لتجارة قريش إلىٰ الخلاف بينهم وبين المسلمين. «السيرة النبوية الصحيحة» 1/290. 
([17]) دهم يثرب أي فاجأها بحرب، فيكون جميع من دخل في هذه المعاهدة حماة للمدينة. 
([18]) امتدت المعاهدة بموجب هذا البند لتشمل حلفاء المسلمين وحلفاء اليهود من القبائل الأخرىٰ، إذ شرطت المادة علىٰ كل طرف مصالحة حلفاء الطرف الآخر لكن المسلمين استثنوا قريشًا (إلا من حارب في الدين) لأنهم كانوا في حالة حرب معهم. «السيرة النبوية الصحيحة» 1/292. 
([19]) أي: يكسب إثمًا. 
([20]) انظر: «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/66، 68، «السيرة النبوية الصحيحة» 1/282، 285.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي رمضان من هذه السنة: كانت سرية حمزة بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه إلىٰ سِيف البحر.  بداية الإذن بالقتال: فلما استقر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة، وأيده الله بنصره، بعباده المؤمنين الأنصار، وألف بين قلوبهم بعد العداوة والإِحَن التي كانت بينهم، فمنعته أنصارُ الله وكتيبةُ الإسلام من الأسود والأحمر، وبذلوا نفوسهم دونه وقدموا محبته علىٰ محبة الآباء والأبناء والأزواج، وكان أولىٰ بهم من أنفسهم، رمتهم العرب واليهود عن قوس واحدة، وشمروا لهم عن ساق العداوة والمحاربة، وصاحوا لهم من كل جانب، والله سبحانه يأمرهم بالصبر والعفو والصفح حتىٰ قويت الشوكة، واشتد الجناح، فأذن لهم حينئذ في القتال، ولم يفرضه عليهم فقال تعالىٰ:{أذن للذين يقاتلون بأنهم ظلموا وإن الله على نصرهم لقدير}[الحج: 39]. وقد قالت طائفة: إن هذا الإذن كان بمكة، والسورة مكية وهذا غلط لوجوه: *أحدها*: أن الله لم يأذن بمكة لهم في القتال، ولا كان لهم شوكة يتمكنون بها من القتال بمكة. *الثاني*: أن سياق الآية يدل علىٰ أن الإذن بعد الهجرة، وإخراجهم من ديارهم، فإنه قال:{الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم بغير حق إلا أن يقولوا ربنا الله}[الحج: 40]، وهؤلاء هم المهاجرون. *الثالث*: قوله تعالىٰ:{هذان خصمان اختصموا في ربهم}[الحج: 19] نزلت في الذين تبارزوا يوم بدر من الفريقين. *الرابع*: أنه قد خاطبهم في آخرها بقوله:{يا أيها الذين آمنوا}،والخطاب بذلك كله مدني، فأمَّا الخطاب بـ{يا أيها الناس} فمشترك. *الخامس*: أنه أمر فيها بالجهاد الذي يعم الجهاد باليد وغيره، ولا ريب أن الأمر بالجهاد المطلق إنما كان بعد الهجرة، فأمَّا جهاد الحجة، فأمر به في مكة بقوله:{فلا تطع الكافرين وجاهدهم به} أي: بالقرآن{جهادا كبيرا}[الفرقان: 52]، فهذه سورة مكية، والجهاد فيها هو التبليغ، وجهاد الحجة، وأما الجهاد المأمور به في سورة الحج فيدخل فيه الجهاد بالسيف. *السادس*: أن الحاكم روىٰ في «مستدركه» من حديث الأعمش عن مسلم البطين، عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال: لما خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكة قال أبو بكر: أخرجوا نبيهم، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ليهْلِكُنَّ، فأنزل الله تعالى:{أذن للذين يقاتلون بأنهم ظلموا}[الحج: 39] وهي أول آية نزلت في القتال، وإسناده علىٰ شرط الصحيحين، وسياق السورة يدل علىٰ أن فيها المكي والمدني، فإن قصة إلقاء الشيطان في أمنية الرسول مكية، والله أعلم([1]). وكما هو معروف في فن الحرب أن الهجوم أقوىٰ وسائل الدفاع، وقريش مصممة علىٰ خوض المعركة مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلتكن المبادرة منه صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن أجل هذا كانت السنة الأولىٰ كلها سنة هجوم علىٰ قوافل قريش، فلقد جهز رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثماني سرايا وكانت كلها لاعتراض عير قريش ما عدا واحدة كانت ردًا علىٰ هجوم قام به كُرْز بن جابر الفهري واستمرت هذه السرايا من رمضان السنة الأولىٰ للهجرة إلىٰ رمضان في السنة الثانية من الهجرة، وكان قادة هذه السرايا جميعًا من المهاجرين، وكان لهذا معنىٰ خاص في هذه الحرب، فأصل العهد مع الأنصار هو حماية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلموصحبه في المدينة، وهذه السرايا تعرض للقوافل خارج المدينة، هذا من جهة، ومن جهة ثانية فلابد من تدريب شباب الدعوة علىٰ الحرب بعد أن أُمروا بكفِّ أيديهم خلال ثلاثة عشر عامًا من العهد المكي. ومن جهة ثالثة، فلابد أن تعرف قريش أن هؤلاء المهاجرين الفارِّين من اضطهادها في مكة ليسوا موطن ضعف وهوان، بل هم قوة مرهوبة ذات شوكة عليها أن تحسب ألف حساب قبل أن تفكر في مواجهتهم. ومن جهة رابعة، فعلىٰ قريش أن تذوق وبال أمرها لموقفها المشين من الدعوة وأن تتجرع مرارة هذا الموقف، فتعلم أن مصالحها وتجارتها صارت مهب الريح بعد أن سيطر المسلمون علىٰ شريان حياتها من خلال قوافلها إلىٰ الشام، حيث أصبحت رحلة الصيف عندها وخيمة العواقب([2]). ولتعلم أخي – حفظك الله- أنَّ غزوات المسلمين ضد المشركين لم تكن لحبهم سفك الدماء، أو لأن دين الإسلام دين قتل ودمار، كما يقول أعداء هذا الدين الحنيف من اليهود والنصارىٰ والملحدين إنما كانت لهذه الغزوات أسبابها المعلومة لدىٰ الجميع بما فيهم هؤلاء المفترين، ولكنهم جحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلمًا وعلواً. وأهم هذه الأسباب: 1- منْعُ المشركين المسلمين من نشر دين الله الحق، فإن نشر دين الإسلام وإخراج الناس من عبادة العباد والأصنام إلىٰ عبادة رب الأنام، كانت مهمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحبه الكرام التي ابتعثهم الله من أجلها، ولكنَّ المشركين لم يُخلُّوا بينهم وبين الدعوة، إنما حاربوهم وآذوهم، ولو تركوهم ما قاتلوهم. 2- الظلم الذي وقع علىٰ المسلمين من المشركين من هدم بيوتهم وأخذ أموالهم وإخراجهم من ديارهم ونحو ذلك. ولقد رأينا بأعيننا ماذا صنعت أمريكا لهدم مبنىً واحد من مبانيها، لقد ثارت ثورة عارمة وأقامت الدنيا ولم تقعدها من أجل ذلك المبنىٰ وأصبحت كالثور الهائج الذي يضرب يمينًا وشمالاً بلا وعيٍ، بل لك أن تعلم بأن مجموع من قتلتهم أمريكا من المسلمين بسبب هذا المبنىٰ فقط يفوق أضعاف أضعاف من قُتلوا في جميع الحروب التي لاقىٰ فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المشركين! إذن فمن الذي يستحق أن يُمنح لقب مصاصي الدماء أنحن أم هم؟! لا شك أنهم يُمنحونه عن جدارةٍ واستحقاقٍ. 3- الاستفزازات التي مارسها المشركون ضد المسلمين، فقد منعوا ضعفاءهم من الهجرة وحاولوا تقليب أهل المدينة علىٰ المسلمين وغير ذلك. سرية سيف البحر: وكان أول لواء عقده رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحمزة بن عبد المطلب في شهر رمضان علىٰ رأس سبعة أشهر من مُهَاجَرِه، وكان لواءً أبيض، وكان حامله أبو مَرْثَد كَنَّاز بن الحُصين الغَنَويّ حليف حمزة، وبعثه في ثلاثين رجلاً من المهاجرين خاصة، يعترض عيرًا لقريش جاءت من الشام، وفيها أبو جهل بن هشام في ثلاثمائة رجل. فبلغوا سيف البحر([3]) من ناحية العِيص([4]) فالتقوا واصطَفُّوا للقتال، فمشىٰ مجديُّ بن عمرو الجهني – وكان حليفًا للفريقين جميعًا- بين هؤلاء وهؤلاء حتىٰ حَجَزَ بينهم ولم يقتتلوا([5]). 
 ([1]) «زاد المعاد» 3/62، 64. 
([2]) «المنهج الحركي للسيرة النبوية» 1/232، 233 أ/منير محمد الغضبان نقلا عن «سيرة الرسول» للشيخ/محمود المصري. 
([3]) سيف البحر: ساحله. 
([4]) قال أبو ذر: العيص هنا موضع، وأصل العيص منبت الشجر، وهو الأصل أيضًا.اهـ.       وقال ياقوت عن ابن إسحاق: العيص: من ناحية ذي المروة علىٰ ساحل البحر بطريق قريش التي كانوا يأخذون منها إلىٰ الشام.اهـ. نقلاً من كلام الشيخ محمد محي الدين عبد الحميد علىٰ هامش «سيرة ابن هشام». 
([5]) «زاد المعاد» 3/146، 147.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي شوال من السنة الأولى: كانت سرية عُبيدة بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه إلىٰ بطن رابغ.  حيث بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عُبيدة بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب في سرية إلي بطن رابغ في شوال علىٰ رأس ثمانية أشهر من الهجرة، وعقد له لواءً أبيض، وحمله مِسْطَحُ بن أُثاثة بن عبد المطلب ابن عبد مناف، وكانوا في ستين من المهاجرين ليس فيهم أنصاريٌّ، فلقي أبا سفيان بن حرب، وهو في مائتين علىٰ بطن رابغ، علىٰ عشرة أميال من الجحفة، وكان بينهم الرميُ، ولم يَسُلُّوا السيوف، ولم يَصْطَفُّوا للقتال، وإنما كانت مناوشة، وكان سعد بن أبي وقاص فيهم، وهو أول مَن رمىٰ بسهم في سبيل الله، ثم انصرف الفريقان إلي حاميتهم.  *قال ابن إسحاق*: وكان علىٰ القوم عكرمة بن أبي جهل([1])  وفي شوال مِن هذه السنة بنىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأمَّ المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها. عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ: إِنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تَزَوَّجَنِي وَأَنَا بنتُ سَبْعٍ أَوْ سِتٍّ، فَلَمَّا قَدِمْنَا الْمَدِينَةَ أَتَيْنَ نِسْوَةٌ، فَأَتَتْنِي أُمُّ رُومَانَ، وَأَنَا عَلَىٰ أُرْجُوحَةٍ، فَذَهَبْنَ بِي، وَهَيَّأْنَنِي، وَصَنَعْنَنِي، فَأُتِيَ بِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَبَنَىٰ بِي وَأَنَا ابْنَةُ تِسْعٍ، فَوَقَفَتْ بِي عَلَىٰ الْبَابِ، فَقُلْتُ: هِيهْ هِيهْ، قَالَ أبو دَاوُد: أَيْ تَنَفَّسَتْ، فَأُدْخِلْتُ بَيْتًا فَإِذَا فِيهِ نِسْوَةٌ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ، فَقُلْنَ: عَلَىٰ الْخَيْرِ وَالْبَرَكَةِ([2]).  وعنها قَالَتْ: تَزَوَّجَنِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي شَوَّالٍ، وَبَنَىٰ بِي فِي شَوَّالٍ، فَأَيُّ نِسَاءِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ أَحْظَىٰ عِنْدَهُ مِنِّي؟([3]).  وفي ذي القعدة من هذه السنة: كانت سرية سعد بن أبي وقاصٍ رضي الله عنه إلىٰ الخرَّار. حيث بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سعد بن أبي وقاص إلىٰ الخرَّار في ذي القعدة علىٰ رأس تسعة أشهر، وعقد له لواءً أبيض، وحمله المقداد بن عمر، وكانوا عشرين راكبًا يعترضون عيرًا لقريش، وعهد أن لا يجاوز الخرَّار، فخرجوا علىٰ أقدامهم فكانوا يكمنون بالنهار، ويسيرون بالليل حتىٰ صبّحوا المكان صبيحة خمس، فوجدوا العير قد مرت بالأمس([4]).  وفي ذي القعدة من هذه السنة: آخىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين المهاجرين والأنصار.  آخىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين المهاجرين والأنصار في دار أنس بن مالك، وكانوا تسعين رجلاً، نصفهم من المهاجرين، ونصفهم من الأنصار، آخىٰ بينهم علىٰ المواساة، يتوارثون بعد الموت دون ذوي الأرحام إلىٰ حين وقعة بدر، فلما أنزل الله تعالى:{وأولوا الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض}[الأحزاب: 6] ردَّ التوارث إلىٰ الرحم دون عقد الإخوَّة([5]). وعَنْ أَنَسٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: حَالَفَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بَيْنَ الْأَنْصَارِ وَقُرَيْشٍ فِي دَارِي الَّتِي بِالْمَدِينَةِ([6]). وعَنْ أبي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قَالَتْ الْأَنْصَارُ: اقْسِمْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ النَّخْلَ، قَالَ: لَا، قَالَ: يَكْفُونَنَا الْمَئُونَةَ وَيُشْرِكُونَنَ  ا فِي الثمْرِ، قَالُوا: سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا([7]). وعَنْ أَنَسٍ أَنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم آخَىٰ بَيْنَ أبي عُبَيْدَةَ بن الْجَرَّاحِ، وَبَيْنَ أبي طَلْحَةَ([8]).قال تعالى:{والذين تبوءو الدار والإيمان من قبلهم يحبون من هاجر إليهم ولا يجدون في صدورهم حاجة مما أوتوا ويؤثرون على أنفسهم ولو كان بهم خصاصة ومن يوق شح نفسه فأولئك هم المفلحون}[ الحشر: 9]. عن إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف قَالَ: لَمَّا قَدِمُوا الْمَدِينَةَ آخَىٰ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بَيْنَ عبد الرَّحْمَنِ بن عَوْفٍ وَسَعْدِ بن الرَّبِيعِ قَالَ لِعبد الرَّحْمَنِ: إِنِّي أَكْثَرُ الْأَنْصَارِ مَالًا فَأَقْسِمُ مَالِي نِصْفَيْنِ وَلِي امْرَأَتَانِ فَانْظُرْ أَعْجَبَهُمَا إِلَيْكَ فَسَمِّهَا لِي أُطَلِّقْهَا فَإِذَا انْقَضَتْ عِدَّتُهَا فَتَزَوَّجْهَا، قَالَ: بَارَكَ الله لَكَ فِي أَهْلِكَ وَمَالِكَ، أَيْنَ سُوقُكُمْ؟ فَدَلُّوهُ عَلَىٰ سُوقِ بني قَيْنُقَاعَ فَمَا انْقَلَبَ إِلَّا وَمَعَهُ فَضْلٌ مِنْ أَقِطٍ وَسَمْنٍ ثُمَّ تَابَعَ الْغُدُوَّ([9])، ثُمَّ جَاءَ يَوْمًا وَبِهِ أَثَرُ صُفْرَةٍ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*مَهْيَمْ*»، قَالَ: تَزَوَّجْتُ، قَالَ: «*كَمْ سُقْتَ إِلَيْهَا؟*» قَالَ: نَوَاةً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ أَوْ وَزْنَ نَوَاةٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ([10]). فهذا الموقف من الصحابي الجليل سعد بن الربيع يوضح حجم الحب والمودة الذي كان بين الأنصار وبين إخوانهم الذين هاجروا إليهم. وآخىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين أبي بكر رضي الله عنه وخارجة بن زيد، وبين عمر بن الخطاب وعتبان بن مالك، وبين طلحة بن عبيد الله وكعب بن مالك، وبين سعيد بن زيد وأبي بن كعب، وبين عثمان بن عفان وأوس بن ثابت، وغيرهم*([11])*.

 ([1]) (زاد المعاد)3/147. 
([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1422)، كتاب: النكاح، باب: تزويج الأب البكر الصغيرة، وأبو داود (4933) كتاب: الأدب، باب في الأرجوحة، واللفظ لأبي داود. 
([3]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1423)، كتاب: النكاح، باب: استحباب التزوج والتزويج في شوال واستحباب الدخول فيه. 
([4]) «زاد المعاد» 3/147. 
([5]) «زاد المعاد» 3/56، 57. 
([6]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (7340)، كتاب: الاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة، باب: ما ذكر النبي وحض علىٰ اتفاق أهل العلم وما أجمع عليه الحَرَمان مكة والمدينة وما كان بها من مشاهد النبي والمهاجرين والأنصار ومصلىٰ النبي  والمنبر والقبر، مسلم (2529)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: مؤاخاة النبي بين أصحابه. 
([7]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3782)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: إخاء النبي بين المهاجرين والأنصار.       ومعنىٰ قولهم: يكفوننا المئونة ويشركوننا في الثمر؛ يكفونهم العمل في الأرض ويشاركونهم في الثمار التي تخرج منها. 
([8]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (2528)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: مؤاخاة النبي بين أصحابه. 
([9]) أي تابع الذهاب إلىٰ السوق فكان يذهب كثيرًا. 
([10]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3780)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: إخاء النبي بين المهاجرين والأنصار، وظاهر هذه الرواية الإرسال ولكنه جاء موصولاً في مواضع في الصحيح منها حديث (3781) عن أنس وفيه أن النبي قال له: أولم ولو شاة. 
([11]) انظر: «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/67، 69.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السنة الثانية من الهجرة  وفيها ثلاثة وعشرون حدثًا:  في صفر من هذه السنة: غزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غزوة الأَبْوَاء حتىٰ بلغ ودَّان وهي أول غزوة غزاها بنفسه الشريفة، فداه أبي وأمي.  غزا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بنفسه غزوة الأَبْواء، ويقال لها: ودَّان، وهي أول غزوة غزاها بنفسه، وكانت في صفر علىٰ رأس اثني عشر شهرًا من مُهَاجَره، وحمل لواءه حمزة بن عبد المطلب، وكان أبيض واستخلف علىٰ المدينة سعد بن عبادة، وخرج في المهاجرين خاصة يعترض عيرًا لقريش، فلم يلق كيدًا وفي هذه الغزوة وادع مخشَّ بن عمرو الضَمْريّ وكان سيد بني ضَمْرة في زمانه علىٰ ألا يغزو بني ضمرة، ولا يغزوه ولا أن يكَثرِّوا عليه جمعًا، ولا يعينوا عليه عدوًا، وكتب بينه وبينهم كتابًا، وكانت غيبته خمس عشرة ليلة([1]). *وقال ابن إسحاق:* وهي أول غزواته ([2]).  وفي ربيع الأول من هذه السنة: غزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غزوة بُواط. ثم غزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في شهر ربيع الأول يريد قريشًا. واستعمل علىٰ المدينة السائب بن عثمان بن مظعون حتىٰ بلغ بُوَاط([3]) من ناحية رضْوىٰ([4])، ثم رجع إلىٰ المدينة ولم يلق كيدًا([5]) فلبث بها بقية شهر ربيع الآخر وبعض جمادىٰ الأولىٰ([6]).  وفي ربيع الأول أيضًا من هذه السنة: غزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غزوة بدر الأولىٰ حتىٰ بلغ وادي سَفَوان. ثم خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ رأس ثلاثة عشر شهرًا من مُهاجره يطلب كُرز بن جابر الفهري، وحمل لواءه عليُّ بن أبي طالب، وكان أبيض واستخلف علىٰ المدينة زيد بن حارثة وكان كُرز قد أغار علىٰ سرح المدينة([7]) فاستاقه، وكان يرعىٰ بالحِمىٰ، فطلبه رسول الله حتىٰ بلغ واديًا يقال له: سَفَوان من ناحية بدر، وفاته كُرز ولم يَلحقْه، فرجع إلىٰ المدينة([8]).  وفي جُمادىٰ الأولىٰ من هذه السنة: غزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غزوة العُشيرة، فوادع بني مُدْلِج وحلفاءَهم من بني ضمرة. ثم غزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قريشًا، فاستعمل علىٰ المدينة أبا سلمة بن عبد الأسد، وسار حتىٰ نزل العُشيرة من بطن ينبُع، فأقام بها جمادىٰ الأولىٰ وليالي من جمادىٰ الآخرة، ووداع فيها بني مُدْلج وحلفاءهم من بني ضَمْرة([9])، ثم رجع إلىٰ المدينة ولم يلق كيدًا([10]). 
 ([1]) «زاد المعاد» 3/148. 
([2]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/124. 
([3]) بواط: بضم الباء وفتح الواو مخففة وقيل: بفتح الباء، جبل من جبال جهينة يقرب من يَنْبُع، علىٰ أربعة بُرُد من المدينة. 
([4]) رضوىٰ: جبل قيل علىٰ أربعة أيام من المدينة، ذو شعابٍ وأودية وبه مياه وأشجار. 
([5]) أي: لم يقاتله أحد. 
([6]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/129. 
([7]) سرح المدينة: بفتح السين وسكون الراء، هي الإبل والمواشي التي تسرح للرعي بالغداة. 
([8]) «زاد المعاد» 3/149. 
([9]) قال الزرقانيُّ: وتقدم في ودَّان أنه وادع بني ضمرة، فلعلها تأكيد للأولىٰ أو أن حلفاء بني مدلج كانوا خارجين عن بني ضمرة لأمر ما وبسببه حالفوا بني مدلج. 
([10]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/129، 130 بتصرف.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي رجب من هذه السنة: كانت سرية جُهينة وفيهم سعد ابن أبي وقاص إلىٰ حيٍّ من كنانة. روىٰ الإمام أحمد عَنْ سَعْدِ بن أبي وَقَّاصٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: لَمَّا قَدِمَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الْمَدِينَةَ جَاءَتْهُ جُهَيْنَةُ فَقَالُوا: إِنَّكَ قَدْ نَزَلْتَ بَيْنَ أَظْهُرِنَا، فَأَوْثِقْ لَنَا حَتَّىٰ نَأْتِيَكَ وَتُؤْمِنَّا، فَأَوْثَقَ لَهُمْ، فَأَسْلَمُوا قَالَ: فَبَعَثَنَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي رَجَبٍ، وَلَا نَكُونُ مِائَةً وَأَمَرَنَا أَنْ نُغِيرَ عَلَىٰ حَيٍّ مِنْ بني كِنَانَةَ إِلَىٰ جَنْبِ جُهَيْنَةَ فَأَغَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ، وَكَانُوا كَثِيرًا، فَلَجَأْنَا إِلَىٰ جُهَيْنَةَ فَمَنَعُونَا، وَقَالُوا: لِمَ تُقَاتِلُونَ فِي الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ؟! فَقُلْنَا: إِنَّمَا نُقَاتِلُ مَنْ أَخْرَجَنَا مِنْ الْبَلَدِ الْحَرَامِ فِي الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ، فَقَالَ بَعْضُنَا لِبَعْضٍ: مَا تَرَوْنَ؟ فَقَالَ بَعْضُنَا: نَأْتِي نَبِيَّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَنُخْبِرُهُ، وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ: لَا، بَلْ نُقِيمُ هَاهُنَا، وَقُلْتُ أَنَا فِي أُنَاسٍ مَعِي لَا بَلْ نَأْتِي عِيرَ قُرَيْشٍ فَنَقْتَطِعُهَا  ، فَانْطَلَقْنَا إِلَىٰ الْعِيرِ، وَانْطَلَقَ أَصْحَابُنَا إِلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَخْبَرُوهُ الْخَبَرَ، فَقَامَ غَضْبَانًا مُحْمَرَّ الْوَجْهِ، فَقَالَ: أَذَهَبْتُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِي جَمِيعًا وَجِئْتُمْ مُتَفَرِّقِينَ؟ إِنَّمَا أَهْلَكَ مَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ الْفُرْقَةُ لَأَبْعَثَنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ رَجُلًا لَيْسَ بِخَيْرِكُمْ، أَصْبَرُكُمْ عَلَىٰ الْجُوعِ وَالْعَطَشِ، فَبَعَثَ عَلَيْنَا عبد الله بن جَحْشٍ الْأَسَدِيَّ، فَكَانَ أَوَّلَ أَمِيرٍ أُمِّرَ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ([1]).  وفي رجب من هذه السنة: بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عبد الله بن جحش رضي الله عنه إلىٰ نخلة.  بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عبد الله بن جحش الأسديَّ إلىٰ نخلة في رجب علىٰ رأس سبعة عشر شهرًا من الهجرة في اثني عشر رجلاً من المهاجرين كل اثنين يعتقبان علىٰ بعير، فوصلوا إلىٰ بطن نخلة يرصدون عيرًا لقريش، وفي هذه السرية سمي عبد الله بن جحش أمير المؤمنين، وكان رسول الله كتب له كتابًا، وأمره أن لا ينظر فيه حتىٰ يسير يومين، ثم ينظر فيه، ولما فتح الكتاب وجد فيه: إذا نظرت في كتأبي هذا، فامض حتىٰ تنزل نخلة بين مكة والطائف فترصد بها قريشًا، وتعلم لنا من أخبارهم، فقال: سمعًا وطاعة، وأخبر أصحابه بذلك، وبأنه لا يستكرههم، فمن أحب الشهادة فلينهض، ومن كره الموت فليرجع، وأما أنا فناهض، فمضوا كلهم، فلما كان في أثناء الطريق، أضل سعد بن أبي وقاص وعتبة بن غزوان بعيرًا لهما كانا يعتقبانه، فتخلفا في طلبه، وبعُد عبد الله بن جحش حتىٰ نزل بنخلة، فمرت به عير لقريش تحمل زبيبًا وأدمًا وتجارة فيها عمرو بن الحضرميّ، وعثمان ونوفل بن عبد الله بن المغيرة، والحكم بن كيسان مولىٰ بني المغيرة فتشاور المسلمون وقالوا: نحن في آخر يوم من رجب الشهر الحرام، فإن قاتلناهم، انتهكنا الشهر الحرام، وإن تركناهم الليلة دخلوا الحرم، ثم أجمعوا علىٰ مُلاقاتهم فرمىٰ أحدهم عمرو بن الحضرمي فقتله، وأسروا عثمان والحكم، وأفلت نوفل، ثم قدموا بالعير والأسيرين وقد عزلوا من ذلك الخمس، وهو أول خمس كان في الإسلام، وأول قتيل في الإسلام وأول أسيرين في الإسلام، وأنكر رسول اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم عليهم ما فعلوه، واشتد تعنت قريش وإنكارهم ذلك وزعموا أنهم قد وجدوا مقالا، فقالوا: قد أحل محمد الشهر الحرام، واشتد علىٰ المسلمين ذلك، حتىٰ أنزل الله تعالىٰ:{يسألونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير وصد عن سبيل الله وكفر به والمسجد الحرام وإخراج أهله منه أكبر عند الله}[البقرة: 217] يقول سبحانه: هذا الذي أنكرتموه عليهم وإن كان كبيرًا فما ارتكبتموه أنتم من الكفر بالله، والصدِّ عن سبيله وعن بيته وإخراج المسلمين الذين هم أهل منه، والشرك الذي أنتم عليه، والفتنة التي حصلت منكم به أكبر عند الله من قتالهم في الشهر الحرام([2]).  وفي رجب أو شعبان من هذه السنة: نزل الأمر الإلهي بتحويل القبلة من بيت المقدس إلىٰ الكعبة المشرفة، وهو أول نسخ وقع في الإسلام. عَنْ الْبَرَاءِ بن عازب رضي الله عنهما أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم صَلَّىٰ إِلَىٰ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ سِتَّةَ عَشَرَ شَهْرًا أَوْ سَبْعَةَ عَشَرَ شَهْرًا وَكَانَ يُعْجِبُهُ أَنْ تَكُونَ قِبْلَتُهُ قِبَلَ الْبَيْتِ وَأَنَّهُ صَلَّىٰ أَوْ صَلَّاهَا صَلَاةَ الْعَصْرِ وَصَلَّىٰ مَعَهُ قَوْمٌ فَخَرَجَ رَجُلٌ مِمَّنْ كَانَ صَلَّىٰ مَعَهُ فَمَرَّ عَلَىٰ أَهْلِ الْمَسْجِدِ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ قَالَ: أَشْهَدُ بِاللَّهِ لَقَدْ صَلَّيْتُ مَعَ النَّبِيِّصلى الله عليه وسلم قِبَلَ مَكَّةَ فَدَارُوا كَمَا هُمْ قِبَلَ الْبَيْتِ وَكَانَ الَّذِي مَاتَ عَلَىٰ الْقِبْلَةِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تُحَوَّلَ قِبَلَ الْبَيْتِ رِجَالٌ قُتِلُوا لَمْ نَدْرِ مَا نَقُولُ فِيهِمْ فَأَنْزَلَ الله:{وما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم}[البقرة: 143]([3]). وعَنْ عبد الله ابن عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما قال: بَيْنَما النَّاسُ يُصَلُّونَ الصُّبْحَ فِي مَسْجِدِ قُبَاءٍ إِذْ جَاءَ جَاءٍ فَقَالَ: أَنْزَلَ الله عَلَىٰ النَّبِيِّصلى الله عليه وسلم قُرْآنًا أَنْ يَسْتَقْبِلَ الْكَعْبَةَ فَاسْتَقْبِلُوه  َا فَتَوَجَّهُوا إِلَىٰ الْكَعْبَةِ([4]). وعَنْ أَنَسٍ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم  كَانَ يُصَلِّي نَحْوَ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ، فَنَزَلَتْ:{قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام}[البقرة: 144] فَمَرَّ رَجُلٌ مِنْ بني سَلِمَةَ وَهُمْ رُكُوعٌ فِي صَلَاةِ الْفَجْرِ، وَقَدْ صَلَّوْا رَكْعَةً، فَنَادَىٰ: أَلَا إِنَّ الْقِبْلَةَ قَدْ حُوِّلَتْ، فَمَالُوا كَمَا هُمْ نَحْوَ الْقِبْلَةِ([5]). *قال ابن كثير* *رحمه الله:* وحاصل الأمر أن رسول اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي بمكة إلىٰ بيت المقدس والكعبة بين يديه – كما رواه الإمام أحمد عن بن عباس رضي الله عنهما- فلما هاجر إلىٰ المدينة لم يمكنه أن يجمع بينهما، فصلىٰ إلىٰ بيت المقدس أول مقدمه المدينة، واستدبر الكعبة ستة عشر شهرًا، أو سبعة عشر شهرًا، وهذا يقتضي أن يكون ذلك في رجب من السنة الثانية. والله أعلم([6]).  *قال ابن إسحاق:* وصرفت في رجب علىٰ رأس سبعة عشر شهرًا من مقدم رسول اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة([7]). *وقال في موضع آخر*: ويقال: صرفت القبلة في شعبان علىٰ رأس ثمانية عشر شهرًا من مقدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة([8]).  وفي شعبان من هذه السنة: فُرضَ صيامُ رمضان.  *قال ابن جرير* رحمه الله: وفي هذه السنة – السنة الثانية- فُرض صيام شهر رمضان، وقد قيل: إنه فُرض في شعبان منها([9]). 
 ([1]) «مسند أحمد» (1539)، وقال الشيخ أحمد شاكر: إسناده ضعيف. 
([2]) «زاد المعاد» 3/150، 151. 
([3]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4486) كتاب: التفسير، ومسلم (525) كتاب: المساجد ومواضع الصلاة، باب: تحويل القبلة من القدس إلىٰ الكعبة. 
([4]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4488) كتاب: التفسير، ومسلم (526) كتاب: المساجد، باب: تحويل القبلة من القدس إلىٰ الكعبة. 
([5]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (527) كتاب: المساجد ومواضع الصلاة، باب: تحويل القبلة من القدس إلىٰ الكعبة. 
([6]) «البداية والنهاية» 3/267. 
([7]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/98. 
([8]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/134. 
([9]) «تاريخ الطبري» نقلا عن «البداية والنهاية» 3/269.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي يوم الجمعة السابع عشر من رمضان من السنة الثانية للهجرة: وقعت غزوة بدر الكبرىٰ. حيث سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن أبا سفيان بن حرب مقبل من الشام في عير لقريش عظيمة، فيها أموال لقريش، وتجارة من تجاراتهم، وفيها ثلاثون رجلاً من قريش أو أربعون، منهم: مخرمة بن نوفل، وعمرو بن العاص([1]). فندب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المسلمين إليهم، وقال هذه عيرُ قريش فيها أموالهم، فاخرجوا إليها لعل الله ينفِّلكموها، فانتدب الناس، فخفَّ بعضهم وثقل بعضهم وذلك أنهم لم يظنوا أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يلقىٰ حربًا. وكان أبو سفيان – حين دنا من الحجاز- يتحسس الأخبار، ويسأل من لقىٰ من الركبان، تخوفًا علىٰ أمر الناس، حتىٰ أصاب خبرًا من بعض الناس أن محمدًا قد استنفر أصحابه لك ولعيرك، فحذر عند ذلك، فاستأجر ضَمْضَم بن عمرو الغفاري فبعثه إلىٰ مكة، وأمره أن يأتي قريشًا فيستنفرهم إلىٰ أموالهم، ويُخبرهم أن محمدًا قد عرض لنا في أصحابه، فخرج ضمضم بن عمرو سريعًا إلىٰ مكة([2]). وقد رأت عاتكة بنت عبد الملطب، قبل قدوم ضمضم بثلاث ليال، رؤيا أفزعتها، فبعثت إلىٰ أخيها العباس بن عبد المطلب فقالت له: يا أخي والله لقد رأيت الليلة رؤيا لقد أفظعتني وتخوفتُ أن يدخل عل قومك منها شر ومصيبة، فاكتم عني ما أحدثك به، فقال لها: وما رأيت؟ قال: رأيت راكبًا أقبل علىٰ بعير له، حتىٰ وقف بالأبطح، ثم صرخ بأعلىٰ صوته: ألا انفروا يا آل غُدَر([3]) لمصارعكم في ثلاث، فأرىٰ الناس اجتمعوا إليه، ثم دخل المسجد والناس يتبعونه، فبينما هم حوله مَثَلَ به([4]) بعيرُه علىٰ ظهر الكعبة، ثم صرخ بمثلها: ألا انفروا يا آل غدر لمصارعكم في ثلاث، ثم مَثَلَ به بعيرُه علىٰ رأس أبي قُبيس([5])، فصرخ بمثلها، ثم أخذ صخرة فأرسلها، فأقبلت تهوي، حتىٰ إذا كانت بأسفل الجبل ارفضت([6]) فما بقي بيت من بيوت مكة ولا دارٌ إلا دخلتها منها فِلقة قال العباس: والله إن هذه لرؤيا! وأنت فاكتميها، ولا تذكريها لأحد. ثم خرج العباس فلقي الوليد بن عتبة بن ربيعة – وكان له صديقًا- فذكرها له واستكتمه إياها، فذكرها الوليد لأبيه عتبة، ففشا الحديث بمكة، حتىٰ حدثت به قريش في أنديتها. قال العباس: فغدوت لأطوف بالبيت، وأبو جهل ابن هشام في رهط من قريش قعود يتحدثون برؤيا عاتكة، فلما رآني أبو جهل قال: يا أبا الفضل، إذا فرغْتَ من طوافك فأقبل إلينا، فلما فرغتُ أقبلت حتىٰ جلستُ معهم، فقال لي أبو جهل: يا بني عبد المطلب متىٰ حَدَثَتْ فيكم هذه النبية؟ قال: قلت: وما ذاك؟ قال: تلك الرؤيا التي رأت عاتكة قال: فقلت: وما رأت؟ قال: يا بني عبد المطلب أما رضيتم أن يتنبأ رجالكم حتىٰ يتنبأ نساؤكم! قد زعمت عاتكة في رؤياها أنه قال: انفروا في ثلاث، فسنتربص بكم هذه الثلاث، فإن يك حقًا ما تقول فسيكون وإن تمض الثلاث ولم يكن من ذلك شيء نكتب عليكم كتابًا أنكم أكذب أهل بيت في العرب. قال العباس فوالله ما كان مني إليه كبير، إلا أني جحدتُ ذلك، وأنكرت أن تكون رأت شيئًا. قال: ثم تفرقنا، فلما أمسيتُ لم تبق امرأة من بني عبد المطلب إلا أتتني، فقالت: أقررتم لهذا الفاسق الخبيث أن يقع في رجالكم، ثم قد تناول النساء وأنت تسمع، ثم لم تكن عندك غَيرة لشيء مما سمعت! قال: قلت: قد والله فعلتُ، ما كان مني إليه كبير، وأيم الله لأتعرضنَّ له فإن عاد لأكفينَّكُنَّه. قال: فغدوتُ في اليوم الثالث من رؤيا عاتكة، وأنا حديد مغضب أرىٰ أني قد فاتني منه أمر أُحبُّ أن أدركه منه قال: فدخلت المسجد فرأيته، فوالله إني لأمشي نحوه أتعرضه ليعود لبعض ما قال فاقعُ به، وكان رجلاً خفيفًا حديد الوجه حديد اللسان حديد النظر، قال: إذ خرج نحو باب المسجد يشتدُّ، فقلت في نفسي: ما له لعنه الله أَكُلُّ هذا فَرَقٌ مني أن أُشاتمه؟! قال: وإذا هو قد سمع مالم أسمع صوت ضمضم بن عمرو الغفاري، وهو يصرخ ببطن الوادي واقفًا علىٰ بعيره، قد جدَّع بعيره([7]) وحوَّل رَحْله، وشق قميصه، وهو يقول: يا معشر قريش اللطيمة اللطيمة([8]) أموالكم مع أبي سفيان قد عرض لها محمد في أصحابه، لا أرىٰ أن تُدركوها الغوث الغوث. قال: فشغلني عنه وشغله عني ما جاء من الأمر، فتجهز الناس سراعًا، قالوا: أيظن محمد وأصحابه أن تكون كعير ابن الحضرمي؟! كلا والله ليعلمن غير ذلك فكانوا بين رجلين إما خارج وإما باعث رجلاً، وأوعبت قريش فلم يتخلف من أشرافها أحد إلا أن أبا لهب بن عبد المطلب قد تخلف وبعث مكانه العاص بن هشام بن المغيرة، وكان قد لأط([9]) له بأربعة آلاف درهم كانت له عليه، أفلس بها، فاستأجره بها، علىٰ أن يُجزئ عنه([10]). وكان أمية بن خلف أيضًا أراد أنْ يتخلف عن الخروج، وله في ذلك قصة يحكيها سَعْدُ بن مُعَاذٍ رضي الله عنه حيث كَانَ صَدِيقًا لِأُمَيَّةَ بن خَلَفٍ، وَكَانَ أُمَيَّةُ إِذَا مَرَّ بِالْمَدِينَةِ نَزَلَ عَلَىٰ سَعْدٍ بن معاذ، وَكَانَ سَعْدٌ إِذَا مَرَّ بِمَكَّةَ نَزَلَ عَلَىٰ أُمَيَّةَ فَلَمَّا قَدِمَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الْمَدِينَةَ انْطَلَقَ سَعْدٌ مُعْتَمِرًا فَنَزَلَ عَلَىٰ أُمَيَّةَ بِمَكَّةَ فَقَالَ لِأُمَيَّةَ: انْظُرْ لِي سَاعَةَ خَلْوَةٍ لَعَلِّي أَنْ أَطُوفَ بِالْبَيْتِ فَخَرَجَ بِهِ قَرِيبًا مِنْ نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ فَلَقِيَهُمَا أبو جَهْلٍ فَقَالَ: يَا أَبَا صَفْوَانَ مَنْ هَذَا مَعَكَ؟ فَقَالَ: سَعْدٌ، فَقَالَ لَهُ أبو جَهْلٍ: أَلَا أَرَاكَ تَطُوفُ بِمَكَّةَ آمِنًا وَقَدْ أَوَيْتُمْ الصُّبَاةَ وَزَعَمْتُمْ أَنَّكُمْ تَنْصُرُونَهُمْ وَتُعِينُونَهُم  ْ أَمَا وَاللَّهِ لَوْلَا أَنَّكَ مَعَ أبي صَفْوَانَ مَا رَجَعْتَ إِلَىٰ أَهْلِكَ سَالِمًا، فَقَالَ لَهُ سَعْدٌ وَرَفَعَ صَوْتَهُ عَلَيْهِ: أَمَا وَاللَّهِ لَئِنْ مَنَعْتَنِي هَذَا لَأَمْنَعَنَّكَ مَا هُوَ أَشَدُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْهُ طَرِيقَكَ عَلَىٰ الْمَدِينَةِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ أُمَيَّةُ: لَا تَرْفَعْ صَوْتَكَ يَا سَعْدُ عَلَىٰ أبي الْحَكَمِ سَيِّدِ أَهْلِ الْوَادِي، فَقَالَ سَعْدٌ: دَعْنَا عَنْكَ يَا أُمَيَّةُ فَوَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: «*إِنَّهُمْ قَاتِلُوكَ*»، قَالَ: بِمَكَّةَ؟ قَالَ: لَا أَدْرِي، فَفَزِعَ لِذَلِكَ أُمَيَّةُ فَزَعًا شَدِيدًا فَلَمَّا رَجَعَ أُمَيَّةُ إِلَىٰ أَهْلِهِ قَالَ: يَا أُمَّ صَفْوَانَ أَلَمْ تَرَيْ مَا قَالَ لِي سَعْدٌ؟ قَالَتْ: وَمَا قَالَ لَكَ؟ قَالَ: زَعَمَ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا أَخْبَرَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ قَاتِلِيَّ، فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: بِمَكَّةَ؟ قَالَ: لَا أَدْرِي، فَقَالَ أُمَيَّةُ: وَاللَّهِ لَا أَخْرُجُ مِنْ مَكَّةَ فَلَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ بَدْرٍ اسْتَنْفَرَ أبو جَهْلٍ النَّاسَ، قَالَ: أَدْرِكُوا عِيرَكُمْ فَكَرِهَ أُمَيَّةُ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ فَأَتَاهُ أبو جَهْلٍ، فَقَالَ: يَا أَبَا صَفْوَانَ إِنَّكَ مَتَىٰ مَا يَرَاكَ النَّاسُ قَدْ تَخَلَّفْتَ وَأَنْتَ سَيِّدُ أَهْلِ الْوَادِي تَخَلَّفُوا مَعَكَ فَلَمْ يَزَلْ بِهِ أبو جَهْلٍ حَتَّىٰ قَالَ: أَمَّا إِذْ غَلَبْتَنِي فَوَاللَّهِ لَأَشْتَرِيَنَّ أَجْوَدَ بَعِيرٍ بِمَكَّةَ، ثُمَّ قَالَ أُمَيَّةُ: يَا أُمَّ صَفْوَانَ جَهِّزِينِي، فَقَالَتْ لَهُ: يَا أَبَا صَفْوَانَ وَقَدْ نَسِيتَ مَا قَالَ لَكَ أَخُوكَ الْيَثْرِبِيُّ؟ قَالَ: لَا، مَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَجُوزَ مَعَهُمْ إِلَّا قَرِيبًا، فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ أُمَيَّةُ أَخَذَ لَا يَنْزِلُ مَنْزِلًا إِلَّا عَقَلَ بَعِيرَهُ، فَلَمْ يَزَلْ بِذَلِكَ حَتَّىٰ قَتَلَهُ الله تعالى بِبَدْرٍ([11]).  فتأهبت قريش للخروج بجيش قوامه نحو ألف مقاتل بما معهم من جمال وخيول وعتاد وعُدة، للدفاع عن عيرها وأموالها، كما أخذوا معهم نساءهم وأبناءهم وأموالهم، وكانت العربُ تفعل ذلك لتحفيز جنودها علىٰ القتال، فإن الرجل إذا ما خارت قوته ووهنت عزيمته وأراد أن يفر من ساحة المعركة تذكر ما خلفه من نساء وأبناء وأموال فكان ذلك حافزًا له علىٰ القتال بقوة وبأس وعدم الفرار من أرض المعركة. وفي المقابل تأهب جيش المسلمين للخروج سريعًا للحاق بقافلة أبي سفيان فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان قد أرسل بُسَيْسَةَ عَيْنًا يَنْظُرُ مَا صَنَعَتْ عِيرُ أبي سُفْيَانَ([12])،فلما جاء بُسيسة إلىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأخبره بأن القافلة قد قربت حرص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ الخروج بسرعة حتىٰ لا تفوته القافلة، حتىٰ إنه من شدة حرصه صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ ذلك لم ينتظر من كانت ظُهْرَانِهِمْ([13])في عوالي المدينة فجعلوا يستأذنونه أن يُحضِروا ظُهرانهم فَقَالَ: «*لَا إِلَّا مَنْ كَانَ ظَهْرُهُ حَاضِرًا*»([14]). فخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جيش تعداده بِضْعَةَ عَشَرَ وَثَلَاثَ مِائَةٍ مقاتل([15]) منهم من الْأَنْصَارُ نَيِّفًا وَأَرْبَعِينَ وَمِائَتَيْنِ، ومن المهاجرين نَيِّفًا وسِتِّينَ([16]) ليس معهم إلا فرسٌ واحدٌ للمقداد بن عمرو([17]) وسبعون بعيرًا([18]) يعتقب كُلُّ ثَلَاثَةٍ بعيرًا([19]) فكَانَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وَعَلِيُّ وأبو لُبَابَةَ يعتقبون بعيرًا فلما كَانَتْ عُقْبَةُ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم([20]) قَالَا: نَحْنُ نَمْشِي عَنْكَ يا رسول الله، فَقَالَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*مَا أَنْتُمَا بِأَقْوَىٰ مِنِّي وَلَا أَنَا بِأَغْنَىٰ عَنْ الْأَجْرِ مِنْكُمَا*»([21]). 
 ([1]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/134. 
([2]) *صحيح:* «سيرة ابن هشام» عن ابن إسحاق 2/134، 135، بسنده إلىٰ ابن عباس، وصححه الشيخ الألباني في تخريج فقه السيرة للغزالي (226). 
([3]) غُدَرُ: من غادر، ويستعمل هذا في النداء بالشتم. 
([4]) مثل به: أي قام به ماثلاً. 
([5]) جبل بمكة. 
([6]) ارفضَّت: أي تفتت. 
([7]) جدَّع بعيره: قطع أنفه. 
([8]) اللطيمة: الإبل تحمل الطيب. 
([9]) لأط: أي اقتضاه. 
([10]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/135، 136، رواه ابن إسحاق بإسنادين أحدهما عن ابن عباس، ولكن فيه مبهم حيث قال ابن إسحاق: فأخبرني من لا أتهم عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس به.       والثاني بإسناد صحيح إلىٰ عروة بن الزبير ولكنه مرسل، ويمكن أن يعتضدا ببعضهما. 
([11]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3950) كتاب: المغازي، باب: ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من يقتل ببدر. 
([12]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1901)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: ثبوت الجنة للشهيد. 
([13]) الظهر: الدوابُّ التي تُركب. 
([14]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1901)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: ثبوت الجنة للشهيد. 
([15]) هناك حديثان صحيحان في عدد جيش المسلمين والمشركين:        أما الأول: ففي صحيح البخاري (3956، 3959).       وأما الثاني: ففي مسند أحمد (948) بإسناد صححه الشيخ الألباني في تحقيق فقه السيرة، وكذلك صححه الشيخ أحمد شاكر. 
([16]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3956) كتاب: المغازي، باب: عدة أصحاب بدر، عن البراء بن عازب. 
([17]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد في «المسند» (1023)، وابن خزيمة (899)، وابن حبان (2257)، والطيالسي (116).        وجاءت روايات أخرىٰ ضعيفة بأنهما كانا فرسين أحدهما للزبير والثاني للمقداد، وهو ضعيف. 
([18]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/138. 
([19]) يعتقبون البعير: أي يتبادلون الركوب عليه. 
([20]) أي: نوبته في المشي. 
([21]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (3901)، الحاكم 3/20 وقال: صحيح علىٰ شرط مسلم، وقال الألباني في تخريج فقه السيرة: سنده حسن، وقال أحمد شاكر: إسناده صحيح.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي أثناء السير ولما بلغ الجيش الروحاء – وهي علىٰ أربعين ميلاً من المدينة- ردَّ النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أبا لبابة أميرًا علىٰ المدينة وكان قد ترك ابن أم مكتوم ليصلي بالناس([1]). أما أبو سفيان فقد تمكن في خِضَمِّ ذلك أن يفر بقافلته فأخذ بها طريق الساحل – وهو غير طريقهم المعتاد- وأُخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته بفرار القافلة، وبأن قريشًا خرجت بجيش كبير لمحاربة المسلمين. فحينها استشار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه في الأمر فبعضهم كره القتال، وفي ذلك، يقول الله تعالىٰ: {كما أخرجك ربك من بيتك بالحق وإن فريقا من المؤمنين لكارهون :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يجادلونك في الحق بعدما تبين كأنما يساقون إلى الموت وهم ينظرون}[الأنفال: 5، 6] والحق الذي تبين هو أن الله تعالىٰ قد وعدهم إحدىٰ الطائفتين إما أخذ القافلة وغنيمتها، وإما القتال، فلما فرت القافلة كان الحق الذي تبين هو القتال فكره بعض المسلمين ذلك يقول تعالىٰ:{وإذ يعدكم الله إحدى الطائفتين أنها لكم وتودون أن غير ذات الشوكة تكون لكم([2])ويريد الله أن يحق الحق بكلماته ويقطع دابر الكافرين :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليحق الحق ويبطل الباطل ولو كره المجرمون}[الأنفال: 7، 8]. وكان هؤلاء يرون أن القتال لا فائدة منه لأن القافلة نجت فلا غنيمة تُفيد المسلمين، ولأن المسلمين غير مستعدين للحرب كما استعدت قريش، ولكن الله تعالىٰ قد بين الحكمة من القتال في الآيتين السابقتين من سورة الأنفال. فلما عرض النبيصلى الله عليه وسلم الأمر قام أبو بكر الصديق فقال وأحسن، ثم قام عمر بن الخطاب فقال وأحسن، ثم قام المقداد بن عمرو فقال: يا رسول الله امض لما أراك الله فنحن معك والله لا نقول لك كما قالت بنو إسرائيل لموسىٰ:{اذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا هاهنا قاعدون}[المائدة: 24] ولكن اذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا معكما مقاتلون، فوالذي بعثك بالحق لو سرت بنا إلىٰ بَرْك الغِماد([3]) لجالدنا معك من دونه حتىٰ تبلغه، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خيرًا ودعا له به. ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أشيروا عليّ أيها الناس*» وإنما يريد الأنصار، وذلك أنهم عدد الناس([4]) وأنهم حين بايعوه بالعقبة قالوا: يا رسول الله إنا برآء من ذلك حتىٰ تصل إلىٰ ديارنا، فإذا وصلت إلينا فأنت في ذمتنا، نمنعك مما نمنع منه نساءنا وأبناءنا، فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتخوف ألا تكون الأنصار ترىٰ عليها نصره إلا ممن دهمه بالمدينة من عدوه، وأن ليس عليهم أن يسير بهم إلىٰ عدو من بلادهم، فلما قال ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال له سعد بن معاذ: والله لكأنك تريدنا يا رسول الله، قال: «*أجل*» قال: فقد آمنا بك وصدقناك، وشهدنا أن ما جئت به هو الحق، وأعطيناك علىٰ ذلك عهودنا ومواثيقنا، علىٰ السمع والطاعة، فامض يا رسول الله لما أردت، فنحن معك، فوالذي بعثك بالحق لو استعرضت بنا هذا البحر فخضته لخضناه معك، ما تخلف منا رجل واحد، وما نكره أن تلقىٰ بنا عدونا غدا، إنا لصُبُرٌ في الحرب، صُدُقٌ في اللقاء، لعلَّ الله يريك منا ما تقرُّ به عينك، فَسِرْ بنا علىٰ بركة الله، فَسُرَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقول سعد، ونشطه ذلك، ثم قال: «*سيروا وأبشروا، فإن الله تعالىٰ قد وعدني إحدىٰ الطائفتين، والله لكأني الآن أنظر إلىٰ مصارع القوم*»([5]). وكان لواء المسلمين في هذه المعركة مع مصعب بن عمير وكان أبيض وكان أمام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رايتان سوداوان إحداهما مع علي بن أبي طالب يقال لها: العُقاب، والأخرىٰ مع بعض الأنصار([6]).  فسار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مستعينًا بالله تعالى علىٰ هؤلاء المجرمين الذين خرجوا من ديارهم بطرًا ورءاء الناس ليصدوا عن سبيل الله. وفي الطريق وتحديدًا وهم بِحَرَّةِ الْوَبَرَةِ([7]) أَدْرَكَهُ رَجُلٌ قَدْ كَانَ يُذْكَرُ مِنْهُ جُرْأَةٌ وَنَجْدَةٌ فَفَرِحَ أَصْحَابُ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حِينَ رَأَوْهُ فَلَمَّا أَدْرَكَهُ قَالَ لِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: جِئْتُ لِأَتَّبِعَكَ وَأُصِيبَ مَعَكَ، قَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*تُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ*»، قَالَ: لَا، قَالَ: «*فَارْجِعْ فَلَنْ أَسْتَعِينَ بِمُشْرِكٍ*»، ثُمَّ مَضَىٰ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا كان بِالشَّجَرَةِ أَدْرَكَهُ الرَّجُلُ، فَقَالَ للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: كَمَا قَالَ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ، فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَمَا قَالَ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ، قَالَ: «*فَارْجِعْ فَلَنْ أَسْتَعِينَ بِمُشْرِكٍ*»، ثُمَّ رَجَعَ الرجل مرة أخرىٰ وهم بِالْبَيْدَاءِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كَمَا قَالَ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ: «*تُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ*»، قَالَ الرجل: نَعَمْ، فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*فَانْطَلِقْ*»([8]). 
 ([1]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/138، والحاكم في «المستدرك» 3/632 وسكت عنه الذهبي. 
([2]) الشوكة: القتال، وغير ذات الشوكة: هي الغنيمة التي لا قتال فيها. 
([3]) موضع بناحية اليمن. 
([4]) أي: أكثر الناس، فهم أكثر من المهاجرين. 
([5]) رواه ابن هشام في «السيرة» بهذا السياق عن ابن إسحاق بدون إسناد، وله شواهد أخرىٰ كثيرة تقويه، انظر: «صحيح البخاري» (3952)، مسلم (1779)، أحمد (3698، 4070، 4376، 11961)، والنسائي في «الكبرىٰ» (11140). 
([6]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/138. 
([7]) حَرَّةُ الوَبَرَة: موضع علىٰ نحوٍ من أربعة أميال من المدينة. 
([8]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1817) كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: كراهة الاستعانة في الغزو بكافر.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي الطريق أيضًا ردَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم البراء بن عازب وابن عمر رضي الله عنهما لصغرهما([1]). وعلىٰ الجانب الآخر فإن كفار قريش كادوا أن يرجعوا بلا قتال حيث تذكروا الذي كان بينهم وبين بني بكر من خصومة وخافوا أن يأتوهم من خلفهم فيُعينون عليهم جيش المسلمين، وبينما هم علىٰ ذلك إذ جاءهم إبليس في صورة سراقة بن مالك – وكان من أشراف بني كنانة- فقال لهم: أنا لكم جار من أن تأتيكم كنانة من خلفكم بشيء تكرهونه فخرجوا([2]). وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ:{وإذ زين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم وقال لا غالب لكم اليوم من الناس وإني جار لكم فلما تراءت الفئتان نكص على عقبيه وقال إني بريء منكم إني أرى ما لا ترون إني أخاف الله والله شديد العقاب}[الأنفال: 48].  حيث فر الشيطان من ساحة المعركة عندما رأىٰ الملائكة تتنزل لنصرة المؤمنين كما سيأتي. إن شاء الله. وأيضًا أشار عتبة بن ربيعة عليهم بالرجوع لئلا تَكْثر التِراتُ بين الطرفين وبينهم أرحام وقرابات، ولكن أصر أبو جهل علىٰ القتال وغلب رأيه أخيرًا([3]).  ثم وصل الفريقان إلىٰ بدر التي تبعد عن المدينة بنحو (160) كيلو مترًا، وكان جيش المسلمين أسبق إلىٰ هناك فلما أمسىٰ القوم بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليَّ بن أبي طالب، والزبير بن العوام، وسعد بن أبي وقاص، في نفر من أصحابه إلىٰ ماء بدر يلتمسون الخبر له عليه، فأصابوا راوية([4]) لقريش فيها أسلم، غلام بني الحجاج، وعَريض أبو يسار، غلام بني العاص بن سعيد، فأتوا بهما فسألوهما، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قائم يصلي، فقالا نحن سقاة قريش، بعثونا نسقيهم من الماء، فكره القوم خبرهما ورجوا أن يكونا لأبي سفيان، فضربوهما فلما أذلقوهما([5]) قالا نحن لأبي سفيان، فتركوهما، وركع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسجد سجدتيه ثم سلم، وقال: «*إذا صدقاكم ضربتموهما وإذا كذباكم تركتموهما، صدقا والله إنهما لقريش أخبراني عن قريش؟*» قالا: هم والله وراء هذا الكثيب الذي ترىٰ بالعُدوة القصوىٰ، فقال لهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*كم القوم؟*» قالا: كثير، قال: «*ما عدتهم؟*» قالا: لا ندري، قال: «*كم ينحرون كل يوم؟*» قالا: يومًا تسعًا، ويومًا عشرًا، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*القوم فيما بين التسعمائة والألف*»، ثم قال لهما: «*فمَن فيهم من أشراف قريش؟*» قالا: عتبة بن ربيعة، وشيبة بن ربيعة، وأبو البختري بن هشام، وحكيم بن حزام، ونوفل بن خويلد، والحارث بن عامر بن نوفل، وطعيمة بن عديِّ بن نوفل، والنضر بن الحارث، وزمعة بن الأسود، وأبو جهل بن هشام، وأمية بن خلف، ونُبيه، ومنبِّه ابنا الحجاج، وسهيل بن عمرو، وعمرو بن عبد ودٍّ، فأقبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ الناس فقال: «*هذه مكة قد ألقت إليكم أفلاذ كبدها*»([6])، ثم قَالَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*هَذَا مَصْرَعُ فُلَانٍ*» – وَيَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَىٰ الْأَرْضِ هَاهُنَا هَاهُنَا- فَمَا مَاطَ([7]) أَحَدُهُمْ عَنْ مَوْضِعِ يَدِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم([8])، فبات المسلمون تلك الليلة بالعدوة الدنيا – أي القريبة من المدينة، وبات المشركون بالعدوة القصوىٰ- أي البعيدة عن المدينة من ناحية مكة، وقد ذكر القرآن الكريم هذا الموقف في قوله تعالىٰ:{إذ أنتم بالعدوة الدنيا وهم بالعدوة القصوى والركب}؛ أي العير الذي فيه أبو سفيان{أسفل منكم}أي مما يلي ساحل البحر{ولو تواعدتم لاختلفتم في الميعاد ولكن ليقضي الله أمرا كان مفعولا ليهلك من هلك عن بينة ويحي من حي عن بينة وإن الله لسميع عليم}[الأنفال: 42] ليصير الأمر ظاهرًا، والحجة قاطعة، والبراهين ساطعة، ولا يبقىٰ لأحد حجة ولا شبهة، فحينئذ يهلك من هلك أي: يستمر في الكفر من استمر فيه علىٰ بصيرة من أمره أنه مبطل، لقيام الحجة عليه ويحيىٰ من حيَّ أي: يؤمن من آمن عن بينة أي: عن حجة وبصيرة،{وإن الله لسميع عليم}[الأنفال: 42] أي: لدعائكم وتضرعكم واستغاثتكم به عليم بكم وأنكم تستحقون النصر علىٰ أعدائكم الكفرة المعاندين([9]). 
 ([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3956) كتاب: المغازي، باب: عدة أصحاب بدر. 
([2]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/138 بإسناد مرسل عن عروة بن الزبير، وتشهد له الآية. 
([3]) «تاريخ الطبري» 2/425، بسند حسن. نقلاً من «السيرة النبوية الصحيحة» 2/359. 
([4]) أي سُقاة للقوم يجلبون لهم الماء ليرتووا. 
([5]) أي بالغوا في ضربهما. 
([6]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/141، بسند صحيح صرح فيه ابن إسحاق بالتحديث عن يزيد بن رومان عن عروة ابن الزبير، ولكنه مرسل، وروىٰ نحوه أحمد (948) من حديث علي بن أبي طالب بسند صححه الشيخان: أحمد شاكر، والألباني في تخريج «فقه السيرة» (229)، ورواه مسلم مختصرًا (1779)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة بدر. 
([7]) ماط: أي بَعُد. 
([8]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1779)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة بدر. 
([9]) «مختصر تفسير ابن كثير» للشيخ أحمد شاكر 2/114.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وكان الوادي الذي نزل به المسلمون  لينًا سهلاً لا تثبت فيه أقدام الخيول، والوادي الذي نزل به المشركون صلبًا  تتحرك فيه الخيل بسهولة، فأنعم الله تعالىٰ علىٰ المسلمين بأن أرسل عليهم  من السماء ماءً ليثبت به أقدامهم، وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ:{وينزل عليكم من السماء ماء ليطهركم به} تطهير الظاهر من الحدث الأصغر أو الأكبر،{ويذهب عنكم رجز الشيطان} من وسوسة أو خاطر سيء وهو تطهير الباطن{وليربط على قلوبكم} بالصبر والإقدام علىٰ مجالدة الأعداء،{ويثبت به الأقدام}[الأنفال: 11]، حيث تصلبت الأرض وتوطأت، فثبتت به أقدام المسلمين في مواجهة عدوهم([1]). ثم  أنزل الله تعالىٰ علىٰ المؤمنين النعاس أمانًا لهم، وراحة من عناء السفر،  حتىٰ إذا ما بدأت المعركة كانوا في ذروة النشاط والاستعداد. أمَّا النبيصلى الله عليه وسلم فلم ينم، بل ظلَّ في عريشه الذي بناه له الصحابة بمشورة سعد بن معاذ، حيث قال: يا نبي الله، ألا نبنىٰ لك عريشاً تكون فيه ونعُدُّ عندك  ركائبك؟ ثم نلقىٰ عدونا، فإن أعزنا الله وأظهرنا علىٰ عدونا، كان ذلك ما  أحببنا، وإن كانت الأخرىٰ، جلست علىٰ ركائبك، فلحقت بمن وراءنا من قومنا،  فقد تخلَّف عنك أقوام، يا نبي الله، ما نحن بأشدِّ لك حبَّاً منهم، ولو  ظنُّوا أنك تلقىٰ حرباً ما تخلفوا عنك، يمنعك الله بهم، ينصحونك ويجاهدون  معك، فأثنىٰ عليه الرسولصلى الله عليه وسلم خيراً، ودعا له بخير، ثم بني لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عريش، فكان فيه([2]).  فظلَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك العريش يدعو ربه، ويستغيث به، ويستنصره. عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما: قَالَ: قَالَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَهُوَ فِي قُبَّةٍ له: «*اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَنْشُدُكَ عَهْدَكَ وَوَعْدَكَ، اللهمَّ إِنْ شِئْتَ لَمْ تُعبد بَعْدَ الْيَوْمِ*»  فَأَخَذَ أبو بَكْرٍ بِيَدِهِ، فَقَالَ: حَسْبُكَ يَا رَسُولَ الله فَقَدْ  أَلْحَحْتَ عَلَىٰ رَبِّكَ، وَهُوَ فِي الدِّرْعِ فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ  يَقُولُ:{سيهزم الجمع ويولون الدبر :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بل الساعة موعدهم والساعة أدهى وأمر}[القمر: 45، 46]([3]). وعن عُمَرَ بن الْخَطَّابِ رضي الله عنه  قَالَ: لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ بَدْرٍ نَظَرَ رَسُولُ الله إِلَىٰ  الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَهُمْ أَلْفٌ، وَأَصْحَابُهُ ثَلَاثُ مِائَةٍ وَتِسْعَةَ  عَشَرَ رَجُلًا، فَاسْتَقْبَلَ رسول اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم الْقِبْلَةَ، ثُمَّ مَدَّ يَدَيْهِ فَجَعَلَ يَهْتِفُ بِرَبِّهِ: «*اللَّهُمَّ  أَنْجِزْ لِي مَا وَعَدْتَنِي، اللهمَّ آتِ مَا وَعَدْتَنِي، اللهمَّ إِنْ  تُهْلِكْ هَذِهِ الْعِصَابَةَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْإِسْلَامِ لَا تُعبد فِي  الْأَرْضِ*» فَمَا زَالَ يَهْتِفُ بِرَبِّهِ مَادًّا يَدَيْهِ  مُسْتَقْبِلَ الْقِبْلَةِ حَتَّىٰ سَقَطَ رِدَاؤُهُ عَنْ مَنْكِبَيْهِ،  فَأَتَاهُ أبو بَكْرٍ، فَأَخَذَ رِدَاءَهُ فَأَلْقَاهُ عَلَىٰ  مَنْكِبَيْهِ، ثُمَّ الْتَزَمَهُ مِنْ وَرَائِهِ، وَقَالَ: يَا نَبِيَّ  الله كَفَاكَ مُنَاشَدَتُكَ رَبَّكَ، فَإِنَّهُ سَيُنْجِزُ لَكَ مَا  وَعَدَكَ، فَأَنْزَلَ الله تعالى:{إذ تستغيثون ربكم فاستجاب لكم أني ممدكم بألف من الملائكة مردفين}[الأنفال: 9]([4]). وظلَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ تلك الحالة ليلة السابع عشر من شهر رمضان حتىٰ أصبح. عَنْ عَلِيٍّ رضي الله عنه  قَالَ: وَلَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنَا وَمَا فِينَا إِلَّا نَائِمٌ، إِلَّا رَسُولَ  الله تَحْتَ شَجَرَةٍ يُصَلِّي وَيَبْكِي حَتَّىٰ أَصْبَحَ([5])، وعَنْ عَلِيٍّ رضي الله عنه أيضًا قَالَ: أَصَابَنَا مِنْ اللَّيْلِ حشٌّ([6]) مِنْ مَطَرٍ، فَانْطَلَقْنَا تَحْتَ الشَّجَرِ وَالْحَجَفِ([7]) نَسْتَظِلُّ تَحْتَهَا مِنْ الْمَطَرِ، وَبَاتَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَدْعُو رَبَّهُ وَيَقُولُ: «*اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ إِنْ تُهْلِكْ هَذِهِ الْفِئَةَ لَا تُعْبَدْ*»،  قَالَ: فَلَمَّا أَنْ طَلَعَ الْفَجْرُ نَادَىٰ: الصَّلَاةَ عِبَادَ الله  فَجَاءَ النَّاسُ مِنْ تَحْتِ الشَّجَرِ وَالْحَجَفِ، فَصَلَّىٰ بنا  رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَحَرَّضَ عَلَىٰ الْقِتَالِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*إِنَّ جَمْعَ قُرَيْشٍ تَحْتَ هَذِهِ الضِّلَعِ الْحَمْرَاءِ مِنْ الْجَبَلِ*»،  فَلَمَّا دَنَا الْقَوْمُ مِنَّا وَصَافَفْنَاهُم  ْ إِذَا رَجُلٌ مِنْهُمْ  عَلَىٰ جَمَلٍ لَهُ أَحْمَرَ يَسِيرُ فِي الْقَوْمِ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*يَا عَلِيُّ نَادِ لِي حَمْزَةَ*»  – وَكَانَ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ مَنْ صَاحِبُ الْجَمَلِ  الْأَحْمَرِ- وَمَاذَا يَقُولُ لَهُمْ؟ فَجَاءَ حَمْزَةُ فَقَالَ: هُوَ  عُتْبَةُ بن رَبِيعَةَ، وَهُوَ يَنْهَىٰ عَنْ الْقِتَالِ، وَيَقُولُ  لَهُمْ: يَا قَوْمُ إِنِّي أَرَىٰ قَوْمًا مُسْتَمِيتِينَ، لَا تَصِلُونَ  إِلَيْهِمْ وَفِيكُمْ خَيْرٌ، يَا قَوْمُ اعْصِبُوهَا الْيَوْمَ بِرَأْسِي  وَقُولُوا: جَبُنَ عُتْبَةُ بن رَبِيعَةَ وَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمْ أَنِّي لَسْتُ  بِأَجْبَنِكُمْ، فَسَمِعَ ذَلِكَ أبو جَهْلٍ فَقَالَ: أَنْتَ تَقُولُ  هَذَا، وَاللَّهِ لَوْ غَيْرُكَ يَقُولُ هَذَا لَأَعْضَضْتُهُ قَدْ  مَلَأَتْ رِئَتُكَ جَوْفَكَ رُعْبًا، فَقَالَ عُتْبَةُ: إِيَّايَ تُعَيِّرُ  يَا مُصَفِّرَ اسْتِهِ([8])؟  سَتَعْلَمُ الْيَوْمَ أَيُّنَا الْجَبَانُ، قَالَ: فَبَرَزَ عُتْبَةُ  وَأَخُوهُ شَيْبَةُ وَابْنُهُ الْوَلِيدُ حَمِيَّةً، فَقَالُوا: مَنْ  يُبَارِزُ؟ فَخَرَجَ فِتْيَةٌ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ سِتَّةٌ، فَقَالَ  عُتْبَةُ: لَا نُرِيدُ هَؤُلَاءِ، وَلَكِنْ يُبَارِزُنَا مِنْ بني عَمِّنَا  مِنْ بني عبد الْمُطَّلِبِ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*قُمْ يَا عَلِيُّ، وَقُمْ يَا حَمْزَةُ، وَقُمْ يَا عُبَيْدَةُ بن الْحَارِثِ بن عبد الْمُطَّلِبِ*» فَقَتَلَ الله تَعَالَىٰ عُتْبَةَ وَشَيْبَةَ ابْنَيْ رَبِيعَةَ وَالْوَلِيدَ بن عُتْبَةَ، وَجُرِحَ عُبَيْدَةُ ([9]). حيث  أَقْبَلَ حَمْزَةُ إِلَىٰ عُتْبَةَ، وَأَقْبَل عليٌّ إِلَىٰ شَيْبَة،  وَاخْتُلِفَ بَيْنَ عُبَيْدَةَ وَالْوَلِيدِ ضَرْبَتَانِ، فَأَثْخَنَ([10]) كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا صَاحِبَهُ، ثُمَّ مِال عَلَىٰ وحمزة علىٰ الْوَلِيدِ فَقَتَلَاه، وَاحْتَمَلَا عُبَيْدَةَ([11]). وفيهم نزلت:{هذان خصمان اختصموا في ربهم}[الحج: 19]([12]) فمات عبيدة رضي الله عنه بالصفراء([13]) منصرفه من بدر فدُفن هنالك([14]). وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد منع الجيش من التقدم أو الالتحام مع المشركين إلا أن يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو المتقدم أولًا، فَقَالَ لهم: «*لَا يُقَدِّمَنَّ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ إِلَىٰ شَيْءٍ حَتَّىٰ أَكُونَ أَنَا دُونَهُ*»([15]). ونصح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جنده وأمرهم، فقَالَ لهم: «*إِذَا أَكْثَبُوكُمْ([16]) فَارْمُوهُمْ، وَاسْتَبْقُوا نَبْلَكُمْ*»([17])، أي: ابقوا علىٰ نبلكم ولا تستعملوه حتىٰ يقتربوا منكم، حفاظًا علىٰ السهام وحتىٰ لا تنفذ من غير فائدة، فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ألا يضربوا إلا مِنْ قريب، حتىٰ تصيب القوم، فلما أقبل المشركون ودنوا من جيش المسلمين أخذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ترابًا من الأرض ثم رماه في وجوه المشركين فما وقع منها شيء إلا في عين رجل منهم([18]). وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ:{فلم تقتلوهم ولكن الله قتلهم وما رميت إذ رميت ولكن الله رمى}[الأنفال: 17]. ثم أمرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالهجوم، فَقَالَ لهم: «*قُومُوا إِلَىٰ جَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ*»،  فقَالَ عُمَيْرُ بن الْحُمَامِ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ  : يَا رَسُولَ الله جَنَّةٌ  عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ؟! قَالَ: «نَعَمْ»، قَالَ: بَخٍ، بَخٍ([19]). فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*مَا يَحْمِلُكَ عَلَىٰ قَوْلِكَ بَخٍ، بَخٍ؟*»، قَالَ: لَا وَاللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ الله إِلَّا رَجَاءَةَ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا، قَالَ: «*فَإِنَّكَ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا*» فَأَخْرَجَ – عمير بن الحمام- تَمَرَاتٍ مِنْ قَرَنِهِ([20])  فَجَعَلَ يَأْكُلُ مِنْهُنَّ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: لَئِنْ أَنَا حَيِيتُ حَتَّىٰ  آكُلَ تَمَرَاتِي هَذِهِ إِنَّهَا لَحَيَاةٌ طَوِيلَةٌ، فَرَمَىٰ بِمَا  كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ التَّمْرِ، ثُمَّ قَاتَلَ حَتَّىٰ قُتِلَ([21]). والْتحم الجيشان التحامًا شديدًا، وحمىٰ الوطيس، وظهرت بطولات الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، يتقدمهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو أشجع الشجعان، حتىٰ إنَّ عليًا رضي الله عنه يقول: لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنَا يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ وَنَحْنُ نَلُوذُ بِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَهُوَ أَقْرَبُنَا إِلَىٰ الْعَدُوِّ، وَكَانَ مِنْ أَشَدِّ النَّاسِ يَوْمَئِذٍ بَأْسًا([22]). 
 ([1]) «مختصر تفسير ابن كثير» 2/94، 95 بتصرف. 
([2])  «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/144 عن ابن إسحاق، قال: حدثني عبد الله بن أبىٰ بكر أنه  حدث: أن سعد بن معاذ قال، ثم ذكره، وله شاهد في «صحيح البخاري» عن ابن  عباس، قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في قبَّة، وهو الحديث الآتي. 
([3]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (2915)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: ما قيل في درع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والقميص في الحرب. 
([4]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1763)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: الإمداد بالملائكة في غزوة بدر وإباحة الغنائم. 
([5]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (1023). 
([6]) حشٌ: أي قليل. 
([7]) الحجف: أي التروس. 
([8]) هي كلمة تقال للمتنعم المترف الذي لم تحُكُّه التجارب والشدائد. 
([9]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (948)، وصحح إسناده الشيخ أحمد شاكر، والألباني في «فقه السيرة» (229). 
([10]) أثخن: أي ضربه، ولكن لم يقتله. 
([11]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أبو داود (2665)، كتاب: الجهاد، باب: في المبارزة. 
([12]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3965). 
([13]) اسم مكان. 
([14]) أخرجه الحاكم (4862)، وقال: صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه، ووافقه الذهبي، وحسن إسناده الألباني «فقه السيرة» (233). 
([15]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1901)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: ثبوت الجنة للشهيد. 
([16]) أي: اقتربوا منكم. 
([17]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3984)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: (10). 
([18]) «تفسير الطبري» 9/217، بأسانيد مرسلة عن قتادة، وعروة، وعكرمة، وتشهد له الآية. 
([19]) بخ، بخ: فيه لغتان أحدهما: إسكان الخاء، أو كسرها منونًا، وهي: كلمة تطلق لتفخيم الأمر وتعظيمه في الخير. «شرح مسلم» للنووي 7/44. 
([20]) قرنه: بقاف وراء مفتوحتين، وهي الجُعبة. 
([21]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1901)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: ثبوت الجنة للشهيد. 
([22]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد 2/228، وصححه الشيخ أحمد شاكر.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ونزلت الملائكة في ميدان المعركة بقيادة الأمين جبريل عليه السلام. *قال ابن إسحاق:* خفق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خفقة في العريش ثم انتبه فقال: «*أبشر يا أبا بكر، أتاك نصر الله فهذا جبريل آخذ بعنان فرسه يقوده علىٰ ثناياه النقع*»([1]). وعَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ: «*هَذَا جِبْرِيلُ آخِذٌ بِرَأْسِ فَرَسِهِ عَلَيْهِ أَدَاةُ الْحَرْبِ*»([2]).  وعن ابْن عَبَّاس أيضًا قَالَ: بَيْنَمَا رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَشْتَدُّ فِي أَثَرِ رَجُلٍ مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ أَمَامَهُ، إِذْ سَمِعَ ضَرْبَةً بِالسَّوْطِ فَوْقَهُ، وَصَوْتَ الْفَارِسِ يَقُولُ: أَقْدِمْ حَيْزُومُ، فَنَظَرَ إِلَىٰ الْمُشْرِكِ أَمَامَهُ فَخَرَّ مُسْتَلْقِيًا، فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِ فَإِذَا هُوَ قَدْ خُطِمَ أَنْفُهُ، وَشُقَّ وَجْهُهُ كَضَرْبَةِ السَّوْطِ فَاخْضَرَّ ذَلِكَ أَجْمَعُ، فَجَاءَ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ فَحَدَّثَ بِذَلِكَ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: «*صَدَقْتَ، ذَلِكَ مِنْ مَدَدِ السَّمَاءِ الثَّالِثَةِ*»([3]). وأسر رجل من المسلمين الْعَبَّاسَ بن عبد الْمُطَّلِبِ، فَقَالَ الْعَبَّاسُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله إِنَّ هَذَا وَاللَّهِ مَا أَسَرَنِي، لَقَدْ أَسَرَنِي رَجُلٌ أَجْلَحُ([4]) مِنْ أَحْسَنِ النَّاسِ وَجْهًا عَلَىٰ فَرَسٍ أَبْلَقَ مَا أُرَاهُ فِي الْقَوْمِ، فَقَالَ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ  : أَنَا أَسَرْتُهُ يَا رَسُولَ الله، فَقَالَ: «*اسْكُتْ، فَقَدْ أَيَّدَكَ الله تَعَالَىٰ بِمَلَكٍ كَرِيمٍ*»([5]). وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ:{إذ تستغيثون ربكم فاستجاب لكم أني ممدكم بألف من الملائكة مردفين}؛ أي: متتابعين{وما جعله الله إلا بشرى لكم ولتطمئن قلوبكم به}[الأنفال: 9، 10]([6]). مقتلُ عدو الله أبي جهل: عَنْ عبد الرَّحْمَنِ بن عَوْفٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: بَيْنَما أَنَا وَاقِفٌ فِي الصَّفِّ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ نَظَرْتُ عَنْ يَمِينِي وَشِمَالِي، فَإِذَا أَنَا بَيْنَ غُلَامَيْنِ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ، حَدِيثَةٍ أَسْنَانُهُمَا، تَمَنَّيْتُ لَوْ كُنْتُ بَيْنَ أَضْلَعَ مِنْهُمَا([7])، فَغَمَزَنِي أَحَدُهُمَا فَقَالَ: يَا عَمِّ، هَلْ تَعْرِفُ أَبَا جَهْلٍ؟ قَالَ: قُلْتُ: نَعَمْ، وَمَا حَاجَتُكَ إِلَيْهِ يَا ابْنَ أَخِي؟ قَالَ: أُخْبِرْتُ أَنَّهُ يَسُبُّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لَئِنْ رَأَيْتُهُ لَا يُفَارِقُ سَوَادِي سَوَادَهُ([8]) حَتَّىٰ يَمُوتَ الْأَعْجَلُ مِنَّا، قَالَ: فَتَعَجَّبْتُ لِذَلِكَ، فَغَمَزَنِي الْآخَرُ، فَقَالَ: مِثْلَهَا، قَالَ: فَلَمْ أَنْشَبْ أَنْ نَظَرْتُ إِلَىٰ أبي جَهْلٍ يَزُولُ فِي النَّاسِ([9])، فَقُلْتُ: أَلَا تَرَيَانِ؟ هَذَا صَاحِبُكُمَا الَّذِي تَسْأَلَانِ عَنْهُ، قَالَ: فَابْتَدَرَاهُ فَضَرَبَاهُ بِسَيْفَيْهِمَا  ، حَتَّىٰ قَتَلَاهُ، ثُمَّ انْصَرَفَا إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَخْبَرَاهُ، فَقَالَ: «*أَيُّكُمَا قَتَلَهُ؟*» فَقَالَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا: أَنَا قَتَلْتُ، فَقَالَ: «*هَلْ مَسَحْتُمَا سَيْفَيْكُمَا؟*» قَالَا: لَا، فَنَظَرَ فِي السَّيْفَيْنِ، فَقَالَ: «*كِلَاكُمَا قَتَلَهُ*»، وَقَضَىٰ بِسَلَبِهِ لِمُعَاذِ بن عَمْرِو بن الْجَمُوحِ. وَالرَّجُلَانِ مُعَاذُ بن عَمْرِو بن الْجَمُوحِ وَمُعَاذُ بن عَفْرَاءَ([10]). وفي لفظ: وَهُمَا ابْنَا عَفْرَاءَ([11]). الزبير يقتل عُبيدة بن سعيد بن العاص: عن الزُّبَيْر قال: لَقِيتُ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ عُبَيْدَةَ بن سَعِيدِ بن الْعَاصِ وَهُوَ مُدَجَّجٌ([12]) لَا يُرَىٰ مِنْهُ إِلَّا عَيْنَاهُ، وَهُوَ يُكْنَىٰ أبو ذَاتِ الْكَرِشِ، فَقَالَ: أَنَا أبو ذَاتِ الْكَرِشِ، فَحَمَلْتُ عَلَيْهِ بِالْعَنَزَةِ([13]) فَطَعَنْتُهُ فِي عَيْنِهِ فَمَاتَ([14]). مقتل عدو الله أمية بن خلف: بعدما قَتَلَ أبطال المسلمين في بداية المعركة ثلاثة من أَلدِّ أعداء الإسلام الذين طالما آذوا المسلمين، وصدوا عن سبيل الله، وهم عتبة وشيبة ابنا ربيعة، والوليد بن عتبة، وتمكنوا أيضًا في وسط المعركة من قتل صنديد آخر من صناديد قريش وهو أبو جهل، أعانهم الله في آخر المعركة علىٰ قتل واحدٍ من أَلدِّ أعداء الإسلام في مكة، وأشدها ظلمًا لضعفاء المسلمين، وهو أمية بن خلف. عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف قال: كان أمية بن خلف لي صديقًا بمكة، وكان اسمي عبد عمرو، فَتَسَمَّيتُ – حين أسلمتُ- عبد الرحمن، ونحن بمكة، فكان يلقاني إذ نحن بمكة فيقول: يا عبد عمرو، أرغبت عن اسم سمَّاكه أبوك؟ فأقول: نعم، فيقول: فإني لا أعرف الرحمن، فاجعل بيني وبينك شيئًا أدعوك به، أمَّا أنت فلا تجيبني باسمك الأول، وأما أنا فلا أدعوك مما لا أعرف! قال: فكان إذا دعاني: يا عبد عمرو، لم أجبه، قال: فقلتُ له: يا أبا علي اجعل ما شئت، قال: فأنت عبد الإله، قال: فقلت نعم، قال: فكنت إذا مررتُ به قال: يا عبد الإله فأجيبه فأتحدث معه، حتىٰ إذا كان يوم بدر مررتُ به وهو واقف مع ابنه عليِّ بن أمية، آخذ بيده، ومعي أدراع قد استلبتها، فأنا أحملها، فلما رآني قال لي: يا عبد عمرو، فلم أجبه، فقال: يا عبد الإله فقلتُ: نعم، قال: هل لك فيَّ، فأنا خير لك من هذه الأدرع التي معك؟ قال: قلتُ: نعم، ها الله([15]) إذًا، قال: فطرحتُ الأدراع من يدي، وأخذت بيده ويد ابنه وهو يقول: ما رأيتُ كاليوم قط، أما لكم حاجة في اللبن – أي من أَسَرَني افتديتُ منه بإبل كثيرة اللبن- ثم خرجت أمشي بهما، فقال أمية بن خلف: يا عبد الإله، من الرجل منكم المعَلَّم بريشة نعامة في صدره؟ قال: قلتُ: ذاك حمزة بن عبد المطلب، قال: ذاك الذي فعل بنا الأفاعيل، قال عبد الرحمن: فوالله إني لأقودهما إذ رآه بلال معي – وكان هو الذي يعذب بلالاً بمكة علىٰ ترك الإسلام-، فيخرجه إلىٰ رمضاء([16]) مكة إذا حَمِيَتْ، فيضجعه علىٰ ظهره، ثم يأمر بالصخرة العظيمة فتُوضع علىٰ صدره، ثم يقول: لا تزال هكذا أو تُفارق دين محمد، فيقول بلال: أحدٌ أحد قال: فلما رآه قال: رأسُ الكفر أمية بن خلف، لا نجوتُ إن نجا، قال: قلتُ: أي بلال، أَبِأَسيري؟! قال: لا نجوتُ إن نجا، قال: قلتُ: أتسمع يا ابن السوداء؟ قال: لا نجوتُ إن نجا، قال: فأحاطوا بنا حتىٰ جعلونا في مثل المَسَكَة([17]) وأنا أذبُّ عنه، قال: فأخلف رجلٌ السيفَ([18])، فضرب رِجْلَ ابنه فوقع، وصاح أمية صيحة ما سمعتُ مثلها قط، قال: فقلتُ: انج بنفسك، ولا نجاء بك، فوالله ما أُغْني عنك شيئًا، قال: فهبروهما([19]) بأسيافهم، حتىٰ فرغوا منهما، قال: فكان عبد الرحمن يقول: يرحم الله بلالاً، ذَهَبتْ أدراعي، وفجعني بأسيري([20]). فانتهت المعركة بهزيمة المشركين هزيمة نكراء، ونصر كبير للمسلمين. 
 ([1]) النقع: الغبار.       قال الألباني في «فقه السيرة» (234): وفي «المغازي»، وعند ابن هشام 2/68، 69، بدون سند، لكن وصله الأموي من طريق ابن إسحاق، حدثني الزهري، عن عبد الله بن ثعلبة بن صغير، وهذا سند حسن، وسكت عنه ابن كثير 3/284.اهـ. 
([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3995) كتاب: المغازي، باب: شهود الملائكة بدرًا. 
([3]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1763)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: الإمداد بالملائكة في غزوة بدر وإباحة الغنائم. 
([4]) الأجلح: الذي انحسر شعره عن جانبي رأسه. 
([5]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد 2/194، وصححه الشيخ أحمد شاكر. 
([6]) وأما عن حكمة اشتراك الملائكة بهذه الطريقة مع أن جبريل وحده قادر علىٰ إهلاكهم بأمر الله، فيوضح السبكي ذلك بقوله: وقع ذلك لإرادة أن يكون الفعل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، وتكون الملائكة مددًا علىٰ عادة مدد الجيوش رعاية لصورة الأسباب وسنتها التي أجراها الله تعالىٰ في عباده، والله تعالىٰ هو فاعل الجميع. والله أعلم. «فتح الباري» 7/364، في التعليق علىٰ الحديث رقم (3995) 
([7]) أضلع منهما: أقوىٰ منهما، أي: تمنيت لو كنت بين أقوىٰ منهما. 
([8]) أي لا يفارق شخصي شخصه. 
([9]) يزول بين الناس: أي يتحرك بسرعة شديدة بين الناس في ميدان المعركة. 
([10]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3988)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: (10)، مسلم (1752)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: استحقاق القاتل سلب القتيل. 
([11]) السابق.       قلت: ومعاذ بن عمرو بن الجموح أخو معاذ بن عفراء من أمه، ففي الرواية الأولىٰ: نُسب إلىٰ أبيه عمرو بن الجموح، وفي الرواية الثانية: نُسب إلىٰ أمه.       وقد ضبط الحافظ ابن حجر في «الإصابة» 3/1877 اسم معاذ بن عمرو بن الجموح فقال: (معوِّذ). 
([12]) مدججٌ: أي مغطىٰ بالسلاح ولا يظهر منه شيء. 
([13]) العنزة: الحربة الصغيرة. 
([14]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3998)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: (12). 
([15]) مما يستعملونه في القسم أن يحذفوا حرف القسم ويذكروا في مكانه (ها) فكأنه قال: نعم والله إذًا. 
([16]) الرمضاء: الرمل الشديد الحرارة من الشمس. 
([17]) المَسَكَةُ: السوار، أو الأسورة. 
([18]) أي أخرجه من غمده. 
([19]) هبروهما: أي قطعوا لحمهما. 
([20]) *حسن:* أخرجه ابن هشام في «السيرة» 2/150، 151، بأسانيد حسنة إلىٰ عبد الرحمن بن عوف، وأخرجه البخاري (2301)، كتاب: الوكالة، باب: إذا وكَّل المسلم حربيًا في دار الحرب أو في دار الإسلام جاز. مختصرًا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عدد القتلىٰ والأسرىٰ من المشركين في المعركة:  عن الْبَرَاء بن عَازِبٍ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ: وكان النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَصْحَابُهُ أَصَابُوا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ أَرْبَعِينَ وَمِائَةً، سَبْعِينَ أَسِيرًا، وَسَبْعِينَ قَتِيلًا([1]).  بعد انتهاء المعركة: عن أَنَس بن مَالِكٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*مَنْ يَنْظُرُ لَنَا مَا صَنَعَ أبو جَهْلٍ؟*»، فَانْطَلَقَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ فَوَجَدَهُ قَدْ ضَرَبَهُ ابْنَا عَفْرَاءَ حَتَّىٰ بَرَكَ، قَالَ: فَأَخَذَ بِلِحْيَتِهِ، فَقَالَ: آنْتَ أبو جَهْلٍ؟ فَقَالَ: وَهَلْ فَوْقَ رَجُلٍ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ([2]) أَوْ قَالَ: قَتَلَهُ قَوْمُهُ، ثم قَالَ أبو جَهْلٍ: فَلَوْ غَيْرُ أَكَّارٍ قَتَلَنِي([3]). ومما حدث أيضًا بعد انتهاء المعركة أَنَّ النَبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَمَرَ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ بِأَرْبَعَةٍ وَعِشْرِينَ رَجُلًا مِنْ صَنَادِيدِ قُرَيْشٍ، فَقُذِفُوا فِي طَوِيٍّ مِنْ أَطْوَاءِ بَدْرٍ خَبِيثٍ مُخْبِثٍ – وَكَانَ إِذَا ظَهَرَ عَلَىٰ قَوْمٍ أَقَامَ بِالْعَرْصَةِ([4]) ثَلَاثَ لَيَالٍ-، فَلَمَّا كَانَ بِبَدْرٍ الْيَوْمَ الثَّالِثَ أَمَرَ بِرَاحِلَتِهِ فَشُدَّ عَلَيْهَا رَحْلُهَا، ثُمَّ مَشَىٰ وَاتَّبَعَهُ أَصْحَابُهُ وَقَالُوا: مَا نُرَىٰ يَنْطَلِقُ إِلَّا لِبَعْضِ حَاجَتِهِ حَتَّىٰ قَامَ عَلَىٰ شَفَةِ الرَّكِيِّ([5]) فَجَعَلَ يُنَادِيهِمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ وَأَسْمَاءِ آبَائِهِمْ: «*يَا فُلَانُ بن فُلَانٍ، وَيَا فُلَانُ بن فُلَانٍ، أَيَسُرُّكُمْ أَنَّكُمْ أَطَعْتُمْ الله وَرَسُولَهُ، فَإِنَّا قَدْ وَجَدْنَا مَا وَعَدَنَا رَبُّنَا حَقًّا، فَهَلْ وَجَدْتُمْ مَا وَعَدَ رَبُّكُمْ حَقًّا*» فَقَالَ عُمَرُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله مَا تُكَلِّمُ مِنْ أَجْسَادٍ لَا رْوَحَ لَهَا، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*وَالَّذِي نَفْسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بِيَدِهِ مَا أَنْتُمْ بِأَسْمَعَ لِمَا أَقُولُ مِنْهُمْ*»، قَالَ قَتَادَةُ: أَحْيَاهُمْ الله حَتَّىٰ أَسْمَعَهُمْ قَوْلَهُ تَوْبِيخًا وَتَصْغِيرًا وَنَقِيمَةً وَحَسْرَةً وَنَدَمًا([6]). ثم تحرك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من بدرٍ راجعًا إلىٰ المدينة، حتىٰ إذا كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالصفراء قتل النضر بن الحارث قتله عليُّ بن أبي طالب، ثم خرج حتىٰ إذا كان بعرْق الظبية قتل عقبة بن أبي معيط([7]).  وعَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها أنها قَالَتْ: لَمَّا بَعَثَ أَهْلُ مَكَّةَ فِي فِدَاءِ أَسْرَاهُمْ، بَعَثَتْ زَيْنَبُ فِي فِدَاءِ أبي الْعَاصِ بِمَالٍ، وَبَعَثَتْ فِيهِ بِقِلَادَةٍ لَهَا كَانَتْ عِنْدَ خَدِيجَةَ أَدْخَلَتْهَا بِهَا عَلَىٰ أبي الْعَاصِ قَالَتْ: فَلَمَّا رَآهَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رَقَّ لَهَا رِقَّةً شَدِيدَةً، وَقَالَ: «*إِنْ رَأَيْتُمْ أَنْ تُطْلِقُوا لَهَا أَسِيرَهَا وَتَرُدُّوا عَلَيْهَا الَّذِي لَهَا*»، قَالُوا: نَعَمْ، وَكَانَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَخَذَ عَلَيْهِ، أَوْ وَعَدَهُ، أَنْ يُخَلِّيَ سَبِيلَ زَيْنَبَ إِلَيْهِ([8]).  وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما فرغ من بدر- قد أرسل بشيرين إلىٰ أهل المدينة، بعث زيد بن حارثة إلىٰ أهل السافلة، وبعث عبد الله بن رواحة إلىٰ أهل العالية يبشرونهم بفتح الله علىٰ نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، فوافق زيد بن حارثة ابنه أسامة حين سوىٰ التراب علىٰ رقية بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقيل له: ذاك أبوك حين قدم قال أسامة: فجئتُ وهو واقف للناس يقول: قُتل عتبة بن ربيعة وشيبة بن ربيعة وأبو جهل ابن هشام ونُبيه ومنبِّه وأمية بن خلف فقلتُ: يا أبت أحق هذا؟ قال: نعم والله يا بنيَّ([9]). وقسَّم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الغنائم علىٰ الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم. عَنْ عُبَادَةَ بن الصَّامِتِ قَالَ: خَرَجْنَا مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَشَهِدْتُ مَعَهُ بَدْرًا، فَالْتَقَىٰ النَّاسُ فَهَزَمَ الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَىٰ الْعَدُوَّ، فَانْطَلَقَتْ طَائِفَةٌ فِي آثَارِهِمْ يَهْزِمُونَ وَيَقْتُلُونَ، فَأَكَبَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ عَلَىٰ الْعَسْكَرِ يَحْوُونَهُ وَيَجْمَعُونَهُ  ، وَأَحْدَقَتْ طَائِفَةٌ بِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لَا يُصِيبُ الْعَدُوُّ مِنْهُ غِرَّةً، حَتَّىٰ إِذَا كَانَ اللَّيْلُ وَفَاءَ النَّاسُ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَىٰ بَعْضٍ، قَالَ الَّذِينَ جَمَعُوا الْغَنَائِمَ: نَحْنُ حَوَيْنَاهَا وَجَمَعْنَاهَا، فَلَيْسَ لِأَحَدٍ فِيهَا نَصِيبٌ، وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا فِي طَلَبِ الْعَدُوِّ: لَسْتُمْ بِأَحَقَّ بِهَا مِنَّا نَحْنُ أَحْدَقْنَا بِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَخِفْنَا أَنْ يُصِيبَ الْعَدُوُّ مِنْهُ غِرَّةً، وَاشْتَغَلْنَا بِهِ، فَنَزَلَتْ:{يسألونك عن الأنفال قل الأنفال لله والرسول}[الأنفال: 1] فَقَسَمَهَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَىٰ فَوَاقٍ بَيْنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ([10]). وحدث أيضًا كما يقول سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه: جِئْتُ إِلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ بِسَيْفٍ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله، إِنَّ الله قَدْ شَفَىٰ صَدْرِي الْيَوْمَ مِنْ الْعَدُوِّ، فَهَبْ لِي هَذَا السَّيْفَ، قَالَ: «*إِنَّ هَذَا السَّيْفَ لَيْسَ لِي وَلَا لَكَ*»، فَذَهَبْتُ وَأَنَا أَقُولُ: يُعْطَاهُ الْيَوْمَ مَنْ لَمْ يُبْلِ بَلَائِي! فَبَيْنَا أَنَا إِذْ جَاءَنِي الرَّسُولُ صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَقَالَ: «*أَجِبْ*»، فَظَنَنْتُ أَنَّهُ نَزَلَ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ بِكَلَامِي، فَجِئْتُ فَقَالَ لِي النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*إِنَّكَ سَأَلْتَنِي هَذَا السَّيْفَ، وَلَيْسَ هُوَ لِي وَلَا لَكَ، وَإِنَّ الله قَدْ جَعَلَهُ لِي، فَهُوَ لَكَ*» ثُمَّ قَرَأَ{يسألونك عن الأنفال قل الأنفال لله والرسول}([11]). 

 ([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3986)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: (10). 
([2]) أي: لا عار عليَّ في قتلكم إياي «شرح مسلم» للنووي. 
([3]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3962)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: قتل أبي جهل، ومسلم (1800)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: قتل أبي جهل.       قَوْله: (فلَوْ غَيْر أَكَّار قَتَلَنِي؟!!) الْأَكَّار: الزَّرَّاع وَالْفَلَّاح, وَهُوَ عِنْد الْعَرَب نَاقِص, وَأَشَارَ أبو جَهْل إِلَىٰ اِبْنَيْ عَفْرَاء اللَّذَيْنِ قَتَلَاهُ، وَهُمَا مِنْ الْأَنْصَار, وَهُمْ أَصْحَاب زَرْع وَنَخِيل, وَمَعْنَاهُ: لَوْ كَانَ الَّذِي قَتَلَنِي غَيْر أَكَّار لَكَانَ أَحَبّ إِلَيَّ وَأَعْظَم لِشَأْنِي, وَلَمْ يَكُنْ عَلَيَّ نَقْص فِي ذَلِكَ. «شرح مسلم» للنووي 6/339، 340. 
([4]) العرصة: أي الساحة، أي أقام بساحة المعركة. 
([5]) أي: البئر. 
([6]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3976)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: قتل أبي جهل، ومسلم (2874)، كتاب: الجنة وصفة نعيمها وأهلها، باب: عرض مقعد الميت من الجنة أو النار عليه وإثبات عذاب القبر والتعوذ منه. 
([7]) انظر: «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/158، 159. 
([8]) *حسن:* أخرجه أبو داود (2692)، كتاب: الجهاد، باب: فداء الأسير بالمال، وحسنه الألباني. 
([9]) *حسن:* أخرجه الحاكم (4959)، كتاب: معرفة الصحابة من طريق ابن إسحاق، قال: حدثني عبد الله ابن أبي بكر بن حزم، وصالح بن أبي أمامة بن سهيل عن أبيه به.اهـ. وعبد الله (ثقة)، وقال الحاكم: علىٰ شرط مسلم ولم يخرجاه، ووافقه الذهبي، وأخرجه البيهقي 9/183. 
([10]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (22661) بإسناد صحيح. 
([11]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1748)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: الأنفال، وأبو داود (2740)، كتاب: الجهاد، باب: في النفل.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وأما عن الأسرىٰ: فعن عمر رضي الله عنه قال: فَلَمَّا أَسَرُوا الْأُسَارَىٰ، قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لِأبي بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرَ: «*مَا تَرَوْنَ فِي هَؤُلَاءِ الْأُسَارَىٰ؟*» فَقَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ: يَا نَبِيَّ الله هُمْ بنو الْعَمِّ وَالْعَشِيرَةِ، أَرَىٰ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مِنْهُمْ فِدْيَةً فَتَكُونُ لَنَا قُوَّةً عَلَىٰ الْكُفَّارِ، فَعَسَىٰ الله أَنْ يَهْدِيَهُمْ لِلْإِسْلَامِ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*مَا تَرَىٰ يَا ابْنَ الْخَطَّابِ؟*»، قُلْتُ: لَا وَاللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ الله مَا أَرَىٰ الَّذِي رَأَىٰ أبو بَكْرٍ، وَلَكِنِّي أَرَىٰ أَنْ تُمَكِّنَّا فَنَضْرِبَ أَعْنَاقَهُمْ، فَتُمَكِّنَ عَلِيًّا مِنْ عَقِيلٍ فَيَضْرِبَ عُنُقَهُ، وَتُمَكِّنِّي مِنْ فُلَانٍ – نَسِيبًا لِعُمَرَ- فَأَضْرِبَ عُنُقَهُ، فَإِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ أَئِمَّةُ الْكُفْرِ وَصَنَادِيدُهَا  ، فَهَوِيَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مَا قَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ، وَلَمْ يَهْوَ مَا قُلْتُ، فَلَمَّا كَانَ مِنْ الْغَدِ جِئْتُ فَإِذَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأبو بَكْرٍ قَاعِدَيْنِ يَبْكِيَانِ، قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله أَخْبِرْنِي مِنْ أَيِّ شَيْءٍ تَبْكِي أَنْتَ وَصَاحِبُكَ، فَإِنْ وَجَدْتُ بُكَاءً بَكَيْتُ، وَإِنْ لَمْ أَجِدْ بُكَاءً تَبَاكَيْتُ لِبُكَائِكُمَا، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أَبْكِي لِلَّذِي عَرَضَ عَلَيَّ أَصْحَابُكَ مِنْ أَخْذِهِمْ الْفِدَاءَ، لَقَدْ عُرِضَ عَلَيَّ عَذَابُهُمْ أَدْنَىٰ مِنْ هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ*» – شَجَرَةٍ قَرِيبَةٍ مِنْ نَبِيِّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم- وَأَنْزَلَ الله تعالى:{ما كان لنبي أن يكون له أسرى حتى يثخن في الأرض}إِلَىٰ قَوْلِهِ:{فكلوا مما غنمتم حلالا طيبا}[الأنفال: 67- 69] فَأَحَلَّ الله الْغَنِيمَةَ لَهُمْ([1]). ففدىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأُسارىٰ بمال.  وجاء في بعض الروايات أن قدر الفدية كان أربعة آلاف درهم([2]). وعن أَنَس بن مَالِكٍ أَنَّ رِجَالًا مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ اسْتَأْذَنُوا رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالُوا: ائْذَنْ لَنَا فَلْنَتْرُكْ لِابْنِ أُخْتِنَا عَبَّاسٍ فِدَاءَهُ، قَالَ: وَاللَّهِ لَا تَذَرُونَ مِنْهُ دِرْهَمًا([3]). وقال النَّبِيُ صلى الله عليه وسلم في أُسَارَىٰ بَدْرٍ: «*لَوْ كَانَ الْمُطْعِمُ بن عَدِيٍّ حَيًّا ثُمَّ كَلَّمَنِي فِي هَؤُلَاءِ النَّتْنَىٰ لَتَرَكْتُهُمْ لَهُ*»([4]). فضائل من شهد بدرًا من الصحابة والملائكة: عَنْ رِفَاعَة بن رَافِعٍ الزُّرَقِيِّ – وهو مِنْ أَهْلِ بَدْرٍ- قَالَ: جَاءَ جِبْرِيلُ إِلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: مَا تَعُدُّونَ أَهْلَ بَدْرٍ فِيكُمْ؟ قَالَ: «*مِنْ أَفْضَلِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ*» – أَوْ كَلِمَةً نَحْوَهَا- قَالَ: وَكَذَلِكَ مَنْ شَهِدَ بَدْرًا مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَةِ([5]). وقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمر بن الخطاب لما قَالَ للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - في قصة حاطب بن أبي بلتعة- دَعْنِي يَا رَسُولَ الله أَضْرِبْ عُنُقَ هَذَا الْمُنَافِقِ، فَقَالَ له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*إِنَّهُ قَدْ شَهِدَ بَدْرًا، وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّ الله اطَّلَعَ عَلَىٰ أَهْلِ بَدْرٍ، فَقَالَ: اعْمَلُوا مَا شِئْتُمْ فَقَدْ غَفَرْتُ لَكُمْ*»([6]). وجاء عبد لِحَاطِب يَشْكُو حَاطِبًا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ الله لَيَدْخُلَنَّ حَاطِبٌ النَّارَ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*كَذَبْتَ لَا يَدْخُلُهَا فَإِنَّهُ شَهِدَ بَدْرًا وَالْحُدَيْبِيَ  ةَ*»([7]). وأُصِيبَ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ حارثة وَهُوَ غُلَامٌ، فَجَاءَتْ أُمُّهُ إِلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ فَقَالَتْ: يَا رَسُولَ الله قَدْ عَرَفْتَ مَنْزِلَةَ حَارِثَةَ مِنِّي، فَإِنْ يَكُنْ فِي الْجَنَّةِ أَصْبِرْ وَأَحْتَسِبْ، وَإِنْ تَكُ الْأُخْرَىٰ تَرَىٰ مَا أَصْنَعُ؟ فَقَالَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*وَيْحَكِ أَوَهَبِلْتِ أَوَجَنَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ هِيَ إِنَّهَا جِنَانٌ كَثِيرَةٌ وَإِنَّهُ فِي جَنَّةِ الْفِرْدَوْسِ*»([8]). 
 ([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1763)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: الإمداد بالملائكة في غزوة بدر وإباحة الغنائم. 
([2]) «مجمع الزوائد» 6/90، وقال الهيثمي: رواه الطبراني في «الكبير»، «الأوسط» ورجاله رجال الصحيح. 
([3]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4018)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: (12). 
([4]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4024)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: (12).       قال النبي صلى الله عليه ذلك وفاءً للمطعم، فالمطعم كان ممن مزقوا صحيفة قريش الجائرة وأخرجوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من شعب أبي طالب، وأيضًا هو الذي أدخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة في جواره بعد عودته من الطائف. 
([5]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3992)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: شهود الملائكة بدرًا. 
([6]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3983)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: فضل من شهد بدرًا، مسلم (2494)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: من فضائل أهل بدر وقصة حاطب بن أبي بلتعة. 
([7]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (2495)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: من فضائل أهل بدر وقصة حاطب بن أبي بلتعة. 
([8]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3982)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: فضل من شهد بدرًا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي مرجعهم من بدر توفيت رقية بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. خَلَّف النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم عثمانَ بن عفان وأسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنه علىٰ رقية وهي مريضة، وخرج إلىٰ بدر وهي وجعة، فماتت رضي الله عنها قبل رجوع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من بدر إلىٰ المدينة، وقام بدفنها زوجها عثمان رضي الله عنه ([1]).  وفي رمضان من هذه السنة: قَتَلَ عميرُ بن عدي رضي الله عنه عصماءَ بنتَ مروان اليهودية بسبب أذاها للمسلمين. خرج عمير بن عدي رضي الله عنه إلىٰ عصماء بنت مروان من بني أمية بن زيد، لخمس ليالٍ بقين من شهر رمضان علىٰ رأس تسعة عشر شهرًا من مُهاجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكانت عصماء عند يزيد بن زيد، وكانت تعيبُ الإسلام، وتؤذي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتحرض عليه، وتقول الشعر، فجاءها عمير بن عدي في جوف الليل، حتىٰ دخل عليها بيتها، وحولها نفر من ولدها نيام منهم من ترضعه في صدرها، فجسها بيده، وكان ضرير البصر، ونحّىٰ الصبي عنها، ووضع سيفه علىٰ صدرها حتىٰ أنفذه من ظهرها، ثم صلىٰ الصبح مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أقتلتَ ابنة مرْوان؟*» قال: نعم، فهل عليَّ في ذلك من شيء فقال: «*لا ينتطحُ فيها عنزان*» فكانت هذه الكلمة أول ما سُمِعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وسمىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عُميرًا البصير([2]).  وفي هذه السنة: خرج بهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ المصلىٰ فصلىٰ بهم صلاة العيد، وكان ذلك أول خَرْجة خرجها بالناس إلىٰ المصلىٰ لصلاة العيد. وفي هذا العام سن الله للعالم الإسلامي سنة عظيمة، بها يتمكن أبناء البلد الواحد من المسلمين أن يُجددوا عهود الإخاء، ويقووا عروة الدين الوثقىٰ، وهي الاجتماع في يومي عيد الفطر، وعيد الأضحىٰ، وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام يجمع المسلمين في صعيد واحد، ويصلي بهم ركعتين تضرعًا إلىٰ الله أن لا يفصم عُروتهم، وأن ينصرهم علىٰ عدوهم، ثم يخطبهم حاضًا لهم علىٰ الائتلاف، مذكرًا لهم ما يجب عليهم لأنفسهم، ثم يصافح المسلمون بعضهم بعضًا، وبعد ذلك يخرجون لأداء الصدقات للفقراء والمساكين، حتىٰ يكون السرور عامًا لجميع المسلمين، فبعد الفطر زكاته، وبعد الأضحىٰ تضحيته، نسأله تعالىٰ أن يؤلف بين قلوبنا، ويوفقنا لأعمال سلفنا([3]).  وفي شوال من هذه السنة: قتل سالم بن عمير رضي الله عنه أبا عَفَكٍ اليهودي لتحريضه علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. ثم كانت سرية سالم بن عمير رضي الله عنه إلىٰ أبي عَفَكٍ اليهودي في شوال علىٰ رأس عشرين شهرًا من مُهاجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان أبو عفك من بني عمرو بن عوف شيخًا كبيرًا قد بلغ عشرين ومائة سنة، وكان يهوديًا، وكان يُحرض علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقول الشعر، فقال سالم بن عمير –وهو أحد البكائين وممن شهد بدرًا- عليَّ نذرٌ أن أقتل أبا عفك أو أموت دونه، فأمهل يطلب له غِرَّة، حتىٰ كانت ليلة صائفة، فنام أبو عفك بالفناء، وسمع به سالم بن عمير، فأقبل فوضع السيف علىٰ كبده، ثم اعتمد عليه حتىٰ خشَّ في الفراش، وصاح عدو الله، فثاب إليه ناسٌ ممن هم علىٰ قوله، فأدخلوه منزله وقبروه. فقالت أمامة الزيدية في ذلك:   تُكذِّب دين الله والمرءَ أحمدا




 لَعمرُ الذي أمْناكَ أنْ بئس ما يُمني



 حباك حَنيفٌ آخر الليل طعنةً




 أبا عُفَكٍ خُذْها علىٰ كَبْرَةِ السِّنِّ([4])






 ([1]) سبق تخريج ما يدل علىٰ ذلك، وهو صحيح. 
([2]) «عيون الأثر» 1/441، 442. بتصرف يسير. 
([3]) «نور اليقين في سيرة سيد المرسلين» الشيخ محمد الخضري ~ (94، 95). 
([4]) «عيون الأثر» 1/442، 443.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي شوال من هذه السنة: غزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بنىٰ سُليمٍ حتىٰ بلغ الكُدْر. *قال ابنُ إسحاق رحمه الله**:* فلما قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة – أيْ بعد بدر- لم يقم بها إلا سبع ليالٍ حتىٰ غزا بنفسه يُريدُ بني سليم. *قال ابنُ هشام رحمه الله**:* واستعمل علىٰ المدينة سباعَ بن عُرْفُطَة الغِفاريَّ، أو ابن أُمِّ مكتوم.  *قال ابن إسحاق* *رحمه الله:* فبلغ ماءً من مياههم يُقالُ له الكُدْر فأقام عليه ثلاث ليالٍ، ثم رجع إلىٰ المدينة ولم يلق كيدًا، فأقام بها بقية شوال وذا القعدة، وأُفْدي في إقامته تلك جُلُّ الأُسارىٰ من قريش([1]).  وفي هذه السنة: بعد غزوة بدر بشهر هاجرت زينبُ رضي الله عنها بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. فك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أسر أبي العاص بن الربيع يوم بدر علىٰ أن يخلي سبيل زينب رضي الله عنها. فأرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم زَيْدَ بن حَارِثَةَ وَرَجُلًا مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ ليأتيا بزينب رضي الله عنها، وقَالَ لهما: «*كُونَا بِبَطْنِ يَأْجَجَ([2])، حَتَّىٰ تَمُرَّ بِكُمَا زَيْنَبُ فَتَصْحَبَاهَا حَتَّىٰ تَأْتِياني بِهَا*»([3]). فخرجا مكانهما، وذلك بعد بدر بشهر أو قريب منه، ولما قدم أبو العاص بن الربيع مكة أمرها باللحوق بأبيها فخرجتْ تجهَّز، فلقيتها هند بنت عتبة، فقالت: يا بنت محمد ألم يبلغني أنك تريدين اللحوق بأبيك؟ فقالت: ما أردت ذلك، فقالت: أي ابنة عمي، لا تفعلي، إن كانت لك حاجة بمتاع مما يرفق بك في سفرك، أو بمال تتبلغين به إلىٰ أبيك، فإن عندي حاجتك، فلا تضْطَّني([4]) مني فإنه لا يدخل بين النساء ما بين الرجال، تقول زينب: والله ما أراها قالت ذلك إلا لتفعل، ولكني خِفتُها، فأنكرت أن أكون أريد ذلك، وتجهَّزتُ. فلما فرغتْ من جهازها قدم لها حموها كنانة بن الربيع أخو زوجها، بعيرًا فركبته، وأخذ قوسه وكنانته، ثم خرج بها نهارًا، وهي في هودج لها، وتحدث بذلك رجال من قريش، فخرجوا في طلبها حتىٰ أدركوها بذي طوىٰ، فكان أول من سبق إليها هبَّارُ بن الأسود بن المطلب بن أسد، فروعها هبَّار بالرُمح، وهي في هودجها، وكانت المرأة حاملاً – فيما يزعمون- فلما ريعت طرحتْ ذا بطنها([5]) وبرك حموها كنانة، ونثر كنانته، ثم قال: والله لا يدنو مني رجل إلا وضعت فيه سهمًا، فتكركر الناس عنه([6]). وأتىٰ أبو سفيان في جله من قريش، فقال: أيها الرجل، كفَّ عنا نبلك حتىٰ نكلمك، فكف، فأقبل أبو سفيان حتىٰ وقف عليه، فقال: إنك لم تصب، خَرَجْتَ بالمرأة علىٰ رءؤس الناس علانية وقد عرفت مصيبتنا ونكبتنا، وما دخل علينا من محمد، فيظن الناس إذا خرجت بابنته إليه علانية علىٰ رؤوس الناس من بين أظهرهنَّ أن ذلك عن ذلِّ أصابنا عن مصيبتنا التي كانت وأن ذلك منا ضعفٌ ووهن، ولعمري ما لنا بحبسها عن أبيها من حاجة، ومالنا في ذلك من ثؤرة([7])، ولكن ارجع بالمرأة حتىٰ إذا هدأت الأصواتُ، وتحدث الناس أن قد رددناها، فَسُلَّها سرًا وألحقها بأبيها. ففعل، فأقامت ليالي، حتىٰ إذا هدأت الأصوات خرج بها ليلاً حتىٰ أسلمها إلىٰ زيد بن حارثة وصاحبه فقدما بها علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم([8]). 
 ([1]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/235، 236. 
([2]) يأجج: اسم لماكنين: أحدهما علىٰ ثمانية أميال من مكة، وثانيهما أبعد منه. 
([3]) *صحيح:* وقد سبق تخريجه. 
([4]) فلا تضطني: أي فلا تستحيي. 
([5]) أي أسقطت ما في بطنها. 
([6]) أي: رجعوا عنه. 
([7]) أي: من ثأر. 
([8]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/165، 166. بتصرف يسير.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي هذه السنة: تزوج عليُّ بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه فاطمة رضي الله عنها بنت رسول الله. تزوج عليٌّ رضي الله عنه فاطمة  رضي الله عنها- في أواخر السنة الثانية- كما رجَّح ذلك ابن كثير رحمه الله([1]). عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ: لَمَّا تَزَوَّجَ عَلِيٌّ فَاطِمَةَ قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أَعْطِهَا شَيْئًا*»، قَالَ: مَا عِنْدِي شَيْءٌ، قَالَ: «*أَيْنَ دِرْعُكَ الْحُطَمِيَّةُ؟*»([2]) فكان هذا هو مهر بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.  وفي هذه السنة: أسلم عُمير بن وهبٍ الجُمَحيُّ حينما رأىٰ علامة من علامات النبوة. هو: عُمير بن وهب بن خلف بن وهب بن حذافة بن جُمح القرشيُّ الجُمحيُّ: يكنىٰ: أبا أمية([3]). وكان قد جلس عمير مع صفوان بن أمية بعد مصاب أهل بدر من قريش بيسير في الحِجْر، وكان عمير ممن يؤذي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، ويلقون منه عناءً وهو بمكة، وكان ابنه وهب ابن عمير في أُسارىٰ بدر. فذكر أصحاب القليب ومُصابهم، فقال صفوان: والله إنْ في العيش بعدهم خير([4]) قال له عمير: صدقت والله، أما والله لولا دَيْنٌ عليَّ ليس له عندي قضاء، وعيال أخشىٰ عليهم الضيعة بعدي، لركبتُ إلىٰ محمد حتىٰ أقتله، فإن لي قِبَلَهُمْ علةً؛ ابني أسير في أيديهم، فاغتنمها صفوان وقال: عليَّ دينك أنا أقضيه عنك، وعيالك مع عيالي أواسيهم ما بقوا، لا يسعني شيء ويعجز عنهم، فقال له عُمير: فاكتم عني، قال: أفعل. قال: ثم أمر عمير بسيفه، فشُحِذ له([5]) وسُمَّ، ثم انطلق حتىٰ قدم المدينة، فبينما عمر بن الخطاب في نفر من المسلمين يتحدثون عن يوم بدر، ويذكرون ما أكرمهم الله به، وما أراهم من عدوهم، إذ نظر عمر إلىٰ عُمير بن وهب حين أناخ علىٰ باب المسجد متوشحًا السيف، فقال: هذا الكلب عدو الله عمير بن وهب، والله ما جاء إلا لشرٍّ، وهو الذي حرَّش بيننا([6])، وحَزَّرَنا([7]) للقوم يوم بدرٍ. ثم دخل عمر علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا نبي الله، هذا عدو الله عُمير بن وهب قد جاء متوشحًا سيفه، قال: «*فأدخله عليَّ*» قال: فأقبل عمر حتىٰ أخذ بحمالة سيفه في عنقه فلبَّبه بها، وقال لرجال ممن كانوا معه من الأنصار: ادخلوا علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاجلسوا عنده، واحذروا عليه من هذا الخبيث، فإنه غير مأمون، ثم دخل به علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما رآه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعمر آخذ بحمالة سيفه في عنقه قال: «*أرسله يا عمر، ادنُ يا عُمير*» فدنا ثم قال: انْعَمُوا صباحاً – وكانت تحية أهل الجاهلية بينهم- فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*قد أكرمنا الله بتحية غير تحيتك يا عمير، بالسلام تحية أهل الجنة*» فقال: أما والله يا محمد إن كنت بها لحديث عهد، قال: «*فما جاء بك يا عمير؟*» قال: جئتُ لهذا الأسير الذي في أيديكم فأحسنوا فيه، قال: «*فما بالُ السيف في عُنقك؟*» قال: قبحها الله من سيوف! وهل أغنتْ عنا شيئًا؟! قال: «*اصدقني، ما الذي جئت له؟*» قال: ما جئتُ إلا لذلك، قال: «*بل قعدت أنت وصفوان بن أمية في الحِجْر، فذكرتما أصحاب القليب من قريش، ثم قلت: لولا دَيْنٌ عليَّ وعيالٌ عندي لخرجتُ حتىٰ أقتل محمدًا، فتحمل لك صفوان بِدَينِكَ وعيالك علىٰ أن تقتلني له، والله حائل بينك وبين ذلك*» قال عمير: أشهد أنك رسول الله، قد كنا يا رسول الله نُكذبك بما كنت تأتينا به من خبر السماء، وما ينزل عليك من الوحي، وهذا أمر لم يحضره إلا أنا وصفوان، فوالله إني لأعلم ما أتاك به إلا الله، فالحمد لله الذي هداني للإسلام، وساقني هذا المساق، ثم شهد عمير شهادة الحق، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*فَقِّهوا أخاكم في دينه وأَقْرِءوه القرآن وأطلقوا له أسيره*» ففعلوا، ثم قال: يا رسول الله إني كنت جاهدًا علىٰ إطفاء نور الله، شديد الأذىٰ لمن كان علىٰ دين الله تعالى، وأُحِبُّ أن تأذن لي، فأقدم مكة، فأدعوهم إلىٰ الله تعالىٰ، وإلىٰ رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإلىٰ الإسلام لعل الله يهديهم، وإلا آذيتهم في دينهم كما كنت أوذي أصحابك في دينهم، قال: فأذن له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلحق بمكة. وكان صفوان بن أمية حين خرج عمير من مكة يقول: أبشروا بوقعة تأتيكم الآن في أيام، تُنسيكم وقعة بدر، وكان صفوان يسأل عن الرُّكبان، حتىٰ قدم راكب فأخبره عن إسلامه، فحلف ألاَّ يُكَلَّمه أبدًا، ولا ينفعه بنفع أبدًا([8]). 
 ([1]) انظر: «البداية والنهاية» 3/370. 
([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أبو داود (2125)، كتاب: النكاح، باب: في الرجل يدخل بامرأته قبل أن ينقدها شيئًا.       الحُطميَّة: نسبة إلىٰ بطن من عبد القيس، يقال لهم: حُطَمة بن محارب، كانوا يعملون الدروع. 
([3]) «الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة» 2/1381. 
([4]) أي: ما في العيش بعدهم خير، فـ(إن) هنا نافية. 
([5]) شُحِذ له: أي حُدَّ له. 
([6]) أي: أفسد بيننا، ويقصد عمر أنه هو الذي أوقع بين المسلمين وقريش وأفسد بينهم يوم بدر. 
([7]) حزرنا: أي قَدَّرَ عددنا. 
([8]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/170، 171، عن ابن إسحاق قال: حدثني محمد بن جعفر بن الزبير، عن عروة بن الزبير، به مرسلًا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي شوال من هذه السنة: نقض يهود بني قينقاعَ العهد فحاصرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأجلاهم عن المدينة. كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد عاهد أهل المدينة – كما تقدم- بعد وصوله إليها صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكانت اليهود ومنهم يهود بني قينقاع من أهل هذه المعاهدة، وكان من شروط هذه المعاهدة ألا يعتدي طرفٌ علىٰ الآخر، وألا يغدر طرف بالآخر. ولكن اليهود كعادتهم منذ وُجِدوا علىٰ وجه هذه البسيطة لا عهد لهم ولا ميثاق ولا ذمة، قوم غُدُرٌ، قوم ملئوا الدنيا غدرًا وفسادًا، ووقيعة بين أهل الأرض. فلما كان هذا هو طبع اليهود ودأبهم الذي لا يَنْفَكُّ عنهم، لم يحفظ يهود بني قينقاع ما عاهدوا عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يحترموه، فكان جزاؤهم أن أجلاهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن المدينة، ليرتاح ويريح مَنْ بالمدينة منهم. *أما عن تفاصيل ما فعلوه، وما فعله النبي* *صلى الله عليه وسلم بهم، فيرويه ابن إسحاق* * فيقول:*  وكان من حديث بني قينقاع أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جمعهم بسوق بني قينقاع، ثم قال: «*يا معشر يهود احذروا من الله مثل ما نزل بقريش من النقمة، وأسلموا فإنكم قد عرفتم أني نبي مرسل، تجدون ذلك في كتابكم وعهد الله إليكم*» قالوا: يا محمد، إنك ترىٰ أنَّا قومك، لا يغرنك أنك لقيت قومًا لا علم لهم بالحرب، فأصبت منهم فرصة، إنَّا والله لئن حاربنا لتعلمن أنَّا نحن الناس. فما نزل هؤلاء الآيات إلا فيهم:{قل للذين كفروا ستغلبون وتحشرون إلى جهنم وبئس المهاد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد كان لكم آية في فئتين التقتا}، أي: أصحاب بدر من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقريش، {فئة تقاتل في سبيل الله وأخرى كافرة يرونهم مثليهم رأي العين والله يؤيد بنصره من يشاء إن في ذلك لعبرة لأولي الأبصار}[آل عمران: 12، 13]. فكان بنو قينقاع أول يهود نقضوا ما بينهم وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وحاربوا فيما بين بدر وأُحد فحاصرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتىٰ نزلوا علىٰ مكة، فقام إليه عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول، حين أمكنه الله منهم، فقال: يا محمد أحسن في موالي، وكانوا حلفاء الخزرج، فأبطأ عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: يا محمد أحسن في موالي، فأعرض عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأدخل يده في جيب درع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أرسلني*»، وغضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتىٰ رأوا لوجهه ظللاً([1])، ثم قال: «*ويحك! أرسلني*»، قال: لا، والله لا أرسلك حتىٰ تحسن في موالي، أربعُ مئة حاسر([2]) وثلاثُ مئة دارع([3])، قد منعوني الأحمر والأسود، تحصدهم في غداة واحدة، إني والله امرؤ أخشىٰ الدوائر، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*هم لك*»، وأمر بهم أن يجلوا عن المدينة وتولىٰ أمر إجلائهم عبادة بن الصامت، فلحقوا بأذرعات، وتولىٰ قبض أموالهم محمد بن مسلمة، حيث تم تقسيمها بين الصحابة بعد إخراج الخمس للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. حيث مشىٰ عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه إلىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان أحد بني عوف لهم في حِلْفِه مثلُ الذي لهم من عبد الله بن أُبيٍّ، فخلعهم إلىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتبرأ إلىٰ الله تعالى، وإلىٰ رسول الله من حِلْفِهم، وقال: يا رسول الله أتولىٰ الله ورسوله والمؤمنين، وأبرأ من حلف هؤلاء الكفار وولايتهم، ففيه وفي عبد الله بن أبي نزلت هذه القصة من المائدة:{يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء بعضهم أولياء بعض ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين}؛ أي: كعبد الله بن أبي وقوله: إني أخشىٰ الدوائر{يسارعون فيهم يقولون نخشى أن تصيبنا دائرة فعسى الله أن يأتي بالفتح أو أمر من عنده فيصبحوا على ما أسروا في أنفسهم نادمين}إلىٰ قوله:{ومن يتول الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا فإن حزب الله هم الغالبون}[المائدة: 51- 56]([4]). واستعمل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ المدينة في محاصرته إياهم بَشير بن عبد المنذر، وكانت محاصرته إياهم خمس عشرة ليلة([5]). *وذكر ابن هشام سببًا آخر للغزوة فقال:* كان من أمر بني قينقاع أن امرأة من العرب قدمت بجلب([6]) لها، فباعته بسوق بني قينقاع، وجلست إلىٰ صائغ بها، فجعلوا يريدونها علىٰ كشف وجهها، فأبتْ، فعهد الصائغ إلىٰ طرف ثوبها فعقده إلىٰ ظهرها، فلما قامت انكشفت سوءتها، فضحكوا بها، فصاحت، فوثب رجل من المسلمين علىٰ الصائغ فقتله، وكان يهوديًا، فشدت اليهود علىٰ المسلم فقتلوه، فاستصرخ أهل المسلم المسلمين علىٰ اليهود، فغضب المسلمون، فوقع الشر بينهم وبين بني قينقاع([7]). وقد يكون كلاهما حدث. والله أعلم. 
 ([1]) الظلل: جمع ظُلة، وهو في الأصل السحابة، فاستعارها هنا لتغير وجه النبي. 
([2]) الحاسر: الذي لا درع له. 
([3]) الدارع: لابس الدرع. 
([4]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/238، 240. بتصرف. 
([5]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/239. 
([6]) الجلب: كل ما يجلب إلىٰ السوق ليباع فيها. 
([7]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/239.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي ذي الحجة من هذه السنة: وقعت غزوة السَّويق. كان أبو سفيان بن حرب نذر ألا يمس رأسه ماءٌ من جنابة حتىٰ يغزو محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم، فخرج في مئتي راكبٍ من قريش، لِيبرَّ يمينه، فسلك النجدية، حتىٰ نزل بصدر قناة إلىٰ جبل يقال له ثَيْب، من المدينة علىٰ بريد أو نحوه، ثم خرج من الليل، حتىٰ أتىٰ بني النضير تحت الليل، فأتىٰ حُييَّ بن أخطب، فضرب عليه بابه، فأبىٰ أن يفتح له بابه وخافه، فانصرف عنه إلىٰ سلاَّم بن مِشْكَم، وكان سيد بني النضير في زمانه ذلك، وصاحب كنزهم([1])، فاستأذن عليه، فأذن له، فقراه([2]) وسقاه وبطن له من خبر الناس([3])، ثم خرج في عقب ليلته حتىٰ أتىٰ أصحابه، فبعث رجالاً من قريش إلىٰ المدينة فأتوا ناحية منها، يقال لها: العُريض، فحرقوا فيه أصوار([4]) من نخل بها، ووجدوا بها رجلاً من الأنصار وحليفًا له في حرث لهما، فقتلوهما، ثم انصرفوا راجعين، ونذر بهم الناس([5])، فخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في طلبهم حتىٰ بلغ قَرْقَرُة الكُدْر، ثم انصرف راجعًا، وقد فاته أبو سفيان وأصحابه، وقد رأوا أزوادًا من أزواد القوم قد طرحوها في الحرث يتخففون منها للنجاء([6]) فقال المسلمون، حين رجع بهم رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: يا رسول الله، أتطمع لنا أن تكون غزوة؟ قال: «*نعم*». واستعمل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ المدينة بَشير بن عبد المنذر وهو أبو لبابة. وإنما سُمِّيتْ غزوة السَّويق([7])، لأن أكثر ما طرح القوم من أزوادهم السويق، فهجم المسلمون علىٰ سويق كثير، فسُميتْ غزوة السويق([8]). 
 ([1]) يريد بالكنز المال الذي يجمعونه للطوارئ ويعدونه للنوائب التي تنوبهم وتعرض لهم. 
([2]) فقراه: أي صنع له القِرَىٰ، وهو الطعام الذي يُقدَّم للضيف. 
([3]) أي: أعلمه من سرهم. 
([4]) الأصوار: جمع صور، وهي الجماعة من النخل. 
([5]) نذر بهم: أي علم بهم. 
([6]) النجاء: السرعة. 
([7]) السَّويق: أن تحمص الحنطة أو الشَّعير ثم تُطحن ثم يسافر بها، وقد تمزج باللبن والعسل والسمن تُلَتُّ به. 
([8]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/236، 237. بتصرف.

----------


## هاشم النعيمي

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الجهد الرائع

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وجزاك مثله أخي هاشم النعيمي.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا ،،،  نفع الله بكم ..
 أليس بعد غزوة السويق : مقتل كعب بن الأشرف و سرية القَردة ؟؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نعم؛ فمقتل كعب بن الأشرف كان في ربيع الأول من السنة الثالثة، وسرية القردة كانت في جمادى الآخرة من نفس السنة.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله في الجهود واصلوا وصلكم الله دروس السيرة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نسأل الله الإعانة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي ذي الحجة أيضًا من السنة الثانية: تُوفِّي عثمان بن مظعون رضي الله عنه ودُفن بالبقيع، وهو أول من مات من المهاجرين بالمدينة.
وهو عثمان بن مظعون بن حبيب بن وهب بن حذافة بن جُمح الجُمحيُّ([1]). 
*قال ابن حجر:* 
توفي بعد شهوده بدرًا في السنة الثانية من الهجرة، وهو أول من مات بالمدينة من المهاجرين، وأول من دفن بالبقيع منهم([2]).
وعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ: لَمَّا مَاتَ عُثْمَانُ بن مَظْعُونٍ، قَالَتْ امْرَأَةٌ – وفي رواية: امرأته-: هَنِيئًا لَكَ الْجَنَّةُ عُثْمَانَ بن مَظْعُونٍ، فَنَظَرَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إِلَيْهَا نَظَرَ غَضْبَانَ، فَقَالَ: «*وَمَا يُدْرِيكِ؟*»، قَالَتْ: يَا رَسُولَ الله، فَارِسُكَ وَصَاحِبُكَ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي رَسُولُ الله وَمَا أَدْرِي مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي*»، فَأَشْفَقَ النَّاسُ عَلَىٰ عُثْمَانَ، فَلَمَّا مَاتَتْ زَيْنَبُ ابْنَةُ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*الْحَقِي بِسَلَفِنَا الصَّالِحِ الْخَيْرِ عُثْمَانَ بن مَظْعُونٍ*»، فَبَكَتْ النِّسَاءُ، فَجَعَلَ عُمَرُ يَضْرِبُهُنَّ بِسَوْطِهِ، فَأَخَذَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِيَدِهِ وَقَالَ: «*مَهْلًا يَا عُمَرُ*»، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*ابْكِينَ وَإِيَّاكُنَّ وَنَعِيقَ الشَّيْطَانِ*»، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*إِنَّهُ مَهْمَا كَانَ مِنْ الْعَيْنِ وَالْقَلْبِ فَمِنْ الله تعالى** وَمِنْ الرَّحْمَةِ، وَمَا كَانَ مِنْ الْيَدِ وَاللِّسَانِ فَمِنْ الشَّيْطَانِ*»([3]).

([1]) «الإصابة» 2/1240.

([2]) «الإصابة» 2/1241.

([3]) *صحيح الإسناد:* أخرجه أحمد (2127)، وقال الشيخ أحمد شاكر: إسناده صحيح، وورد عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت: رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يُقَبِّل عثمان بن مظعون، وهو ميت، حتىٰ رأيت الدموع تسيلُ. أخرجه أبو داود (3163)، الترمذي (989)، ابن ماجه (1456)، وقال الترمذي: حسن صحيح، وصححه الشيخ الألباني في «صحيح سنن أبي داود»، ثم تراجع عن تصحيحه أخيرًا، وقال في الضعيفة: منكر، وصرح بتراجعه عن التصحيح.
وفيه: عاصم بن عبيد الله بن عاصم بن عمر بن الخطاب، قال فيه البخاري وغيره – كما في «التقريب»-: منكر الحديث.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السنة الثالثة من الهجرةوفيها ثلاثة عشر حدثاً:
1- في المحرم من هذه السنة: وقعتْ غَزْوَةُ نَجدٍ عند ماءٍ يَقالُ له (ذو أمَرّ).
مكث النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم شهراً بعد رجوعه مِن غزوة السويق، فأقام بالمدينة بقية ذي الحجة، ثم غزا نجداً يريد غطفان، حيث تجمعوا عند مَاءٍ يقالُ له (ذو أمَرّ) بناحية نجدٍ، واستعمل النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ المدينة عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه، فأقام بنجدٍ صفراً كلَّه أو قريباً مِن ذلك، ثم رجع إلي المدينة، ولم يلق كيداً([1]). 
([1]) انظر: «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/237-238.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

2- وفي ربيع الأول مِن هذه السَّنة: قُتل كعبُ بن الأشرف اليهوديُّ بأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
كان كعب بن الأشرف اليهودي من الحاقدين علىٰ الإسلام والمسلمين بالمدينة، وهو من قبيلة طيء، وأمُّه من بني النضير، وكان يكتم غيظه وحقده علىٰ المسلمين، حتىٰ انتصر المسلمون علىٰ المشركين في موقعة بدر، وجاء الخير، فلم يستطع كتم مَا بداخله من حقد وغيظ علىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعلىٰ الإسلام والمسلمين، حتىٰ إنه قال حين بلغه الخبر: أحق هذا؟ أترون محمداً قتل هؤلاء، فهؤلاء أشراف العرب وملوك الناس، والله لئن كان محمدٌ أصاب هؤلاء القوم لبطن الأرض خير من ظهرها.
فلما تيقن عدوُّ الله الخبر خرج حتىٰ قدم مكة، فنزل علىٰ المطلب بن أبي وداعة بن ضُبيرة السهميَّ، وعنده عاتكة بنت أبي العيص بن أمية بن عبد شمس، فأنزلته وأكرمته وجعل يحرَّض علىٰ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وينشد الأشعار، ويبكي أصحاب القليب من قريش الذين أصيبوا ببدر.
ثم رجع كعب بن الأشرف إلي المدينة فشبَّبَ بنساء المسلمين([1]) حتىٰ آذاهم([2]) فقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*مَنْ لِكَعْبِ بن الْأَشْرَفِ فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ آذَىٰ الله وَرَسُولَهُ؟*»، فَقَامَ مُحَمَّدُ بن مَسْلَمَةَ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ الله أَمُحِبُّ أَنْ أَقْتُلَهُ؟ قَالَ: «*نَعَمْ*»، قَالَ: فَأْذَنْ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ شَيْئًا، قَالَ: «*قُلْ*»، فَأَتَاهُ مُحَمَّدُ بن مَسْلَمَةَ فَقَالَ: إِنَّ هَذَا الرَّجُلَ قَدْ سَأَلَنَا صَدَقَةً – يقصد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم- وَإِنَّهُ قَدْ عزَّانا([3])، وَإِنِّي قَدْ أَتَيْتُكَ أَسْتَسْلِفُكَ، قَالَ: وَأَيْضًا وَاللَّهِ لَتَمَلُّنَّهُ، قَالَ: إِنَّا قَدْ اتَّبَعْنَاهُ فَلَا نُحِبُّ أَنْ نَدَعَهُ حَتَّىٰ نَنْظُرَ إِلَىٰ أَيِّ شَيْءٍ يَصِيرُ شَأْنُهُ، وَقَدْ أَرَدْنَا أَنْ تُسْلِفَنَا وَسْقًا أَوْ وَسْقَيْنِ، قَالَ: نَعَمِ ارْهَنُونِي، قَالُوا: أَيَّ شَيْءٍ تُرِيدُ؟ قَالَ: ارْهَنُونِي نِسَاءَكُمْ، قَالُوا: كَيْفَ نَرْهَنُكَ نِسَاءَنَا وَأَنْتَ أَجْمَلُ الْعَرَبِ؟ قَالَ: فَارْهَنُونِي أَبْنَاءَكُمْ، قَالُوا: كَيْفَ نَرْهَنُكَ أَبْنَاءَنَا فَيُسَبُّ أَحَدُهُمْ فَيُقَالُ: رُهِنَ بِوَسْقٍ أَوْ وَسْقَيْنِ؟ هَذَا عَارٌ عَلَيْنَا وَلَكِنَّا نَرْهَنُكَ اللَّأْمَةَ - يَعْنِي السِّلَاحَ- فَوَاعَدَهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُ فَجَاءَهُ لَيْلًا([4]) وَمَعَهُ أبو نَائِلَةَ، وَهُوَ أَخُو كَعْبٍ مِنْ الرَّضَاعَةِ، وأبو عيسىٰ بن جبر، والحارث بن أوس وعباد بن بشر.
ومشىٰ معه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ بقيع الغرْقد، ثم وجههم، فقال: «*انطلقوا علىٰ اسم الله اللهم أعنهم*» ثم رجع رسول الله إلىٰ بيته، وهو في ليلة مقمرة، وأقبلوا حتىٰ انتهوا إلىٰ حصنه، فهتف به أبو نائلة وكان حديث عهد بعرس، فوثب في مِلحفته، فأخذت امرأته بناصيتها، وقالت: إنك امرؤ محارَب، وإنَّ أصحاب الحرب لا ينزلون في هذه الساعة، قال: إنه أبو نائلة لو وجدني نائمًا لما أيقظني، فقالت: والله إني لأعرف في صوته الشر، فقال: لو يُدعىٰ الفتىٰ لطعنة لأجاب، فنزل فتحدث معهم ساعة، وتحدثوا معه، ثم قالوا: هل لك يا ابن الأشرف أن نتماش إلىٰ شعب العجوز، فنتحدث به بقية ليلتنا هذه، قال: إن شئتم، فخرجوا يتماشون فمشوا ساعة، ثم إن أبا نائلة شامَ يده في فود رأسه([5])، ثم شمَّ يده فقال: ما رأيت كالليلة طيبًا أعطر قط، ثم مشىٰ ساعة، ثم عاد لمثلها حتىٰ اطمأنَّ، ثم مشىٰ ساعة، ثم عاد لمثلها، فأخذ بفود رأسه، ثم قال: اضربوا عدو الله، فضربوه، فاختلفت عليه أسيافهم فلم تغن شيئًا، قال محمد بن مسلمة: فذكرتُ مغولاً([6]) في سيفي، حين رأيت أسيافنا لا تغني شيئًا، فأخذته، وقد صاح عدو الله صيحة لم يبق حولنا حِصن إلا وقد أوقدت عليه نارٌ قال: فوضعته في ثُنَّته([7])، ثم تحاملتُ عليه حتىٰ بلغتُ عانته فوقع عدو الله، وقد أصيب الحارث بن أوس بن معاذ فجرح في رأسه أو في رجله، أصابه بعض أسيافنا، قال: فخرجنا حتىٰ سلكنا علىٰ بني أمية بن زيد، ثم علىٰ بني قُريظة، ثم علىٰ بُعاث حتىٰ أسْندْنا([8]) في حرة العريض([9]) وقد أبطأ علينا صاحبنا الحارث بن أوس ونزفه الدم، فوقفنا له ساعة، ثم أتانا يتْبعُ آثارنا، قال: فاحتملناه فجئنا به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم آخر الليل، وهو قائم يصلي، فسلمنا عليه، فخرج إلينا، فأخبرناه بقتل عدو الله، وتفل علىٰ جُرح صاحبنا، فرجع ورجعنا إلىٰ أهلنا فأصبحنا وقد خافت يهود لوقعتنا بعدو الله، فليس بها يهودي إلا وهو يخاف علىٰ نفسه([10]).
([1]) شبب بنساء المسلمين: أي تغزل فيهنَّ وذكرهنَّ في شعره.
([2]) من «سيرة ابن هشام» بتصرف.
([3]) أي: أتعبنا.
([4]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4037)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: قتل كعب بن الأشرف، ومسلم (1801)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: قتل كعب بن الأشرف طاغوت اليهود.
([5]) شام يده: أي أدخل يده، وفود رأسه: أي جانبه من جهة الأذن، ومعناه أدخل يده في رأسه.
([6]) المغول: السكين.
([7]) الثُنَّة: ما بين السرة والعانة.
([8]) أسندنا: ارتفعنا.
([9]) حرة العريض: مكان بالمدينة.
([10]) *صحيح:* أخرجه ابن هشام في «السيرة» 2/244، 245، عن ابن إسحاق بسند صحيح عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

3- وفي ربيع الأول من هذه السنة: عقد عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه علىٰ أم كلثوم بنت رسول الله بعد وفاة أختها رقية، وبنىٰ بها في جمادىٰ الآخرة.
*قال ابن كثير رحمه الله**:*
وفيها – أي: في السنة الثالثة- عقد عثمان بن عفان علىٰ أم كلثوم بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد وفاة أختها رُقية، وكان عقده عليها في ربيع الأول منها، وبنىٰ بها في جمادىٰ الآخرة منها([1]).

([1]) «البداية والنهاية» 4/71

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

4- وفي ربيع الآخر من هذه السنة: وقعت غزوة الفرع من بُحران.
وفي ربيع الآخر من السنة الثالثة غزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يريد قريشًا، واستعمل علىٰ المدينة ابن أم مكتوم، حتىٰ بلغ بُحران([1]) من ناحية الفرع، فأقام بها شهر ربيع الآخر وجمادىٰ الأولىٰ؛ ثم رجع إلىٰ المدينة ولم يلق كيدًا([2]).
([1]) قيده جماعة بفتح الباء، وقيده آخرون بضمها.
([2]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/238.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

5- وفي جمادىٰ الآخرة من هذه السنة: كانت سرية زيد بن حارثة رضي الله عنه إلىٰ القَرَدَةِ، فغنموا عيرًا ومالاً لقريش.
وسرية زيد بن حارثة التي بعثه رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيها حين أصاب عير قريش، وفيها أبو سفيان بن حرب علىٰ القَرَدَة، ماء من مياه نجد، وكان من حديثها: أنَّ قريشًا خافوا طريقهم الذي كانوا يسلكون إلىٰ الشام، حين كان من وقعة بدر ما كان، فسلكوا طريق العراق، فخرج منهم تُجار فيهم: أبو سفيان بن حرب، ومعه فضة كثيرة، وهي عُظْم تجارتهم، واستأجروا رجلاً من بني بكر بن وائل، يقال له: فرات بن حيَّان يدُلُّهم علىٰ الطريق.
فبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زيد بن حارثة فلقيهم علىٰ ذلك الماء، فأصاب تلك العير وما فيها، فقدم بها علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم([]). 

([1]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/240.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

6- وفي شعبان من السنة الثالثة: تزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حفصة بنت عمر رضي الله عنهما.
عن عبد الله بن عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما أَنَّ عُمَرَ بن الْخَطَّابِ حِينَ تَأَيَّمَتْ حَفْصَةُ بنتُ عُمَرَ مِنْ خُنَيْسِ بن حُذَافَةَ السَّهْمِيِّ وَكَانَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَتُوُفِّيَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ، فَقَالَ عُمَرُ بن الْخَطَّابِ: أَتَيْتُ عُثْمَانَ بن عَفَّانَ فَعَرَضْتُ عَلَيْهِ حَفْصَةَ، فَقَالَ: سَأَنْظُرُ فِي أَمْرِي فَلَبِثْتُ لَيَالِيَ، ثُمَّ لَقِيَنِي، فَقَالَ: قَدْ بَدَا لِي أَنْ لَا أَتَزَوَّجَ يَوْمِي هَذَا، قَالَ عُمَرُ: فَلَقِيتُ أَبَا بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقَ، فَقُلْتُ: إِنْ شِئْتَ زَوَّجْتُكَ حَفْصَةَ بنتَ عُمَرَ فَصَمَتَ أبو بَكْرٍ فَلَمْ يَرْجِعْ إِلَيَّ شَيْئًا، وَكُنْتُ أَوْجَدَ عَلَيْهِ مِنِّي عَلَىٰ عُثْمَانَ، فَلَبِثْتُ لَيَالِيَ، ثُمَّ خَطَبَهَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَأَنْكَحْتُهَا إِيَّاهُ فَلَقِيَنِي أبو بَكْرٍ، فَقَالَ: لَعَلَّكَ وَجَدْتَ عَلَيَّ حِينَ عَرَضْتَ عَلَيَّ حَفْصَةَ فَلَمْ أَرْجِعْ إِلَيْكَ شَيْئًا، قَالَ عُمَرُ: قُلْتُ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ: فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يَمْنَعْنِي أَنْ أَرْجِعَ إِلَيْكَ فِيمَا عَرَضْتَ عَلَيَّ إِلَّا أَنِّي كُنْتُ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قَدْ ذَكَرَهَا فَلَمْ أَكُنْ لِأُفْشِيَ سِرَّ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَلَوْ تَرَكَهَا رَسُولُ الله *صلى الله عليه وسلم* قَبِلْتُهَا([1]).

([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (5122)، كتاب: النكاح، باب: عرض الإنسان ابنته أو أخته علىٰ أهل الخير.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

7- وفي رمضان من السنة الثالثة: تزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زينب بنت خزيمة أم المساكين رضي الله عنها.
ذكر ابن حجر رحمه الله: أن زينب بنت خزيمة رضي الله عنها كانت تحت عبد الله بن جحش، وقيل: كانت تحت الطفيل ابن الحارث، ثم خلف عليها أخوه عبيدة بن الحارث، فقتل عنها ببدر، فخطبها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتزوجها في رمضان سنة ثلاث، ثم لم تلبث إلا شهرين أو ثلاثة، وماتت وقيل: ثمانية أشهر.
وكانت تُسمىٰ أم المساكين، لأنها كانت تطعمهم، وتتصدق عليهم([1]).

([1]) «الإصابة» 4/2520.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

تزوج عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه رقية رضي الله عنها فولدت له ابنا اسمه عبدالله وقد بلغ ست سنين ، ثم نقره ديك في عينه فمات ، ماتت رقية ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بدر .
أيهما توفي أولا رقية بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أم ابنها عبدالله بن عثمان ؟!

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قال ابن حجر في ((الإصابة)) 16/5: ((وقال أبو سعد النّيسابوريّ في كتاب «شرف المصطفى» : ذكروا أن عبد اللَّه بن عثمان مات قبل أمّه بسنة.
قلت: فعلى هذا يكون مات في السنة الأولى من الهجرة إلى المدينة)). انتهى كلام ابن حجر.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وفي شوال من السنة الثالثة كانت غزوة أحد

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

8 - وفي رمضان من هذه السنة: ولد الحسنُ بن علي رضي الله عنهما.
*قال ابن حجر رحمه الله*:
الحسن بن عليٍّ، أمير المؤمنين، أبو محمد، ولد في نصف شهر رمضان سنة ثلاث من الهجرة وقيل: في شعبان منها، وقيل: ولد سنة أربع، وقيل: سنة خمس، والأول أثبت([1]).

([1]) «الإصابة» 1/374. بتصرف.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> وفي شوال من السنة الثالثة كانت غزوة أحد


لم تهدأ قريش ولم يسكن لها بالٌ منذ انتهاء وقعة بدر، بل ظلتْ في غيظ شديد وغليان مما حدث، فقد قُتِلَ زعماؤها وكُسِر كبرياؤها، وضاعتْ هيبتُها أمام العرب، وأصبح زعماؤها مطالبون بالثأر واسترداد الكرامة.
فأخذوا يعدون لذلك منذ رجوعهم من بدر.
بل قيل إنهم خصصوا القافلة التي نجتْ من المسلمين يوم بدر لهذا الأمر([1]).
وبعد مرور ثلاثة عشر شهرًا فقط من وقعة بدر جهزت قريش جيشًا تعداده ثلاثة آلاف مقاتل، معهم مئتا فرس، وجعلوا علىٰ ميمنة الخيل خالد بن الوليد، وعلىٰ ميسرتها عكرمة بن أبي جهل([2])، ثم خرجوا لمحاربة المسلمين، وخرج معهم من أطاعهم من قبائل كنانة، وأهل تهامة([3]).
وقد رَأىٰ النَّبيُ صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا في رؤيا منامية قبل علمه بقدوم المشركين، وقصها علىٰ أصحابه – رضوان الله عليهم- فقَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*رَأَيْتُ فِي رُؤْيَايَ أَنِّي هَزَزْتُ سَيْفًا فَانْقَطَعَ صَدْرُهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ مَا أُصِيبَ مِنْ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ، ثُمَّ هَزَزْتُهُ أُخْرَىٰ فَعَادَ أَحْسَنَ ممَا كَانَ، فَإِذَا هُوَ مَا جَاءَ بِهِ الله مِنْ الْفَتْحِ وَاجْتِمَاعِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، وَرَأَيْتُ فِيهَا بَقَرًا وَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ، فَإِذَا هُمْ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ*»([4]) أي: هم المؤمنون الذين قتلوا يوم أُحُد.
وفي رواية: «*وَرَأَيْتُ أَنِّي فِي دِرْعٍ حَصِينَةٍ فَأَوَّلْتُهَا الْمَدِينَةَ*»([5]). 
ثم أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقدوم المشركين فجمع أصحابه وأشار عليهم فَقَالَ لهم: «*لَوْ أَنَّا أَقَمْنَا بِالْمَدِينَةِ فَإِنْ دَخَلُوا عَلَيْنَا فِيهَا قَاتَلْنَاهُمْ*»، فَقَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ الله وَاللَّهِ مَا دُخِلَ عَلَيْنَا فِيهَا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فَكَيْفَ يُدْخَلُ عَلَيْنَا فِيهَا فِي الْإِسْلَامِ؟ فَقَالَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*شَأْنَكُمْ إِذًا*»، ولَبِسَ صلى الله عليه وسلم لَأْمَتَهُ، فَقَالَتْ الْأَنْصَارُ: رَدَدْنَا عَلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رَأْيَهُ، فَجَاءُوا فَقَالُوا: يَا نَبِيَّ الله شَأْنَكَ إِذًا، فَقَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ لِنَبِيٍّ إِذَا لَبِسَ لَأْمَتَهُ أَنْ يَضَعَهَا حَتَّىٰ يُقَاتِلَ*»([6]).
فخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بجيش تعداده ألف مقاتل، معهم فرسان فقط، ومائة دارع([7]).
ولَبِسَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دِرْعَيْنِ([8]).
واستعمل علىٰ المدينة ابن أم مكتوم للصلاة بالناس([9]).
ثم سار بالجيش متوجهًا إلىٰ أُحُد([10]) حتىٰ إذا كانوا بالشَّوْط بين المدينة وأحد انخزل عنه عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول بثلث الجيش، وقال: أطاعهم وعصاني([11]) ما ندري علام نقتل أنفسنا ههنا أيها الناس، فرجع بمن اتبعه من قومه من أهل النفاق والرَّيب، واتبعهم عبد الله بن عمرو بن حرام، أخو بني سلمة، يقول: يا قوم أذكركم الله أن تخذلوا قومكم ونبيكم عندما حضر من عدوهم، فقالوا: لو نعلم أنكم تقاتلون لما أسلمناكم، ولكنا لا نرىٰ أنه يكون قتال([12]).
وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ: (وَما أَصابَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعانِ فَبِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلِيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ نافَقُوا وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعالَوْا قاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَوِ ادْفَعُوا قالُوا لَوْ نَعْلَمُ قِتالاً لاتَّبَعْناكُمْ هُمْ لِلْكُفْرِ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَقْرَبُ مِنْهُمْ لِلْإِيمانِ يَقُولُونَ بِأَفْواهِهِمْ مَا لَيْسَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِما يَكْتُمُونَ) [آل عمران: 166، 167].
وما جعل الله ذلك إلا ليميز الخبيث من الطيب.
يقول الله تعالىٰ: (مَا كانَ اللَّهُ لِيَذَرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلى مَا أَنْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَمِيزَ الْخَبِيثَ مِنَ الطَّيِّبِ)[آل عمران: 179].
وكاد بنو سَلِمَةَ وَبَنُو حَارِثَةَ أنْ يفشلا ويتَّبعا المنافقين لولا أنْ ثبتهم الله.
وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ: (إِذْ هَمَّتْ طائِفَتانِ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ تَفْشَلا وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّهُما وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ)  [آل عمران:122] ([13]).
ولما رجع المنافقون وتركوا الجيش قال فريق من أصحاب النبيِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: نُقَاتِلُهُمْ، وقال فريق آخر: لَا نُقَاتِلُهُمْ، فأنزل الله تعالى : (فَمَا لَكُمْ فِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِئَتَيْنِ وَاللَّهُ أَرْكَسَهُمْ بِمَا كَسَبُوا) وَقَالَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*إِنَّهَا طَيْبَةُ تَنْفِي الذُّنُوبَ كَمَا تَنْفِي النَّارُ خَبَثَ الْفِضَّةِ»*([14]).
وفي الطريق استعرض النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم الجيش فردَّ صغار السن، ومنهم عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما، وكان عمره أربعة عشر سنة([15]).
وأخذ النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم سيفاً وقال: «*مَن يأخذ هذا السيف بحقه*» فقام إليه رجال كلٌ يقول: أنا، أنا ، فامسكه عنهم وقال: «*مَن يأخذه بحقه*» فقام أبو دُجانة سماكُ بن خَرَشة وقال: وما حقه يا رسول الله؟ قال: «*أن تضرب به العدوَّ حتىٰ ينحني*» فقال: أنا آخذه يا رسول الله بحقه فأعطاه إيَّاه، وكان أبو دُجانة رجلاً شجاعاً يختال عند الحرب، وكان إذا أُعلم بعصابة له حمراء فاعتصب بها، علم الناس أنه سيُقاتل، فلما أخذ السيف من يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخرج عصابته تلك، فعصب بها رأسه ثم جعل يتبختر بين الصفين فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين رأىٰ أبا دُجانة يتبختر: «*إنها لمشية يبغضها الله إلا في هذا الموطن*»([16]). 

([1]) ذكر ذلك ابن هشام في سيرته 3/3، عن ابن إسحاق عن بعض التابعين مرسلاً.

([2]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/3.

([3]) السابق.

([4]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4081)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: من قتل من المسلمين يوم أحد، ومسلم (2272)، كتاب: الرؤيا، باب: رؤيا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

([5]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (14723)، الدارمي 2/55، الحاكم 2/129، وصححه ووافقه الذهبي، وصححه الشيخ أحمد شاكر.

([6]) التخريج السابق.

([7]) «تاريخ الطبري» 3/504، «الطبقات» 3/44.

([8]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أبو داود (2590)، كتاب: الجهاد، باب: في لبس الدروع، والترمذي (1692)، وصححه الألباني في «صحيح سنن أبي داود».

([9]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/3.

([10]) يقع جبل أحد في شمال المدينة، وكان يرتفع 128 مترًا أما الآن فيرتفع 121 مترًا فقط بسب عوامل التعرية، ويبعد عن المسجد النبوي حوالي 5,5 كيلو مترًا، بدءًا من باب المجيد أحد أبواب المسجد النبوي. «السيرة النبوية الصحيحة» 2/378.

([11]) أي: أطاعهم في الخروج والقتال خارج المدينة، وعصاه حيث كان يرىٰ القتال بداخل المدينة.

([12]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/3.

([13]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4051)، كتاب المغازي، ومسلم (2505)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: فضائل الأنصار.

([14]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4050)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة أحد، ومسلم (2776)، كتاب: صفات المنافقين وأحوالهم.
      ومعنىٰ أركسهم: أي ردهم.

([15]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4097)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب، ومسلم (1868)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: بيان سن البلوغ.

([16]) «سيرة بن هشام» 3/3، وأصل الحديث عند مسلم (2470) ، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: فضائل أبي دجانة سماك بن خرشة رضي الله عنه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وتقدم الجيش الإسلامي إلي ميدان أحد وأخذ النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ينظم مواقع الجيش ويملي علىٰ الجند خطته، فجعل النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وجه جيشه إلي المدينة وظهره إلي جبل أحد لحماية ظهر المسلمين من أن يُداهمهم أَحدٌ من خلفهم، ثم عزَّز ذلك بخمسين راميًا بقيادة عبد لله بن جبير رضي الله عنه أوقفهم علىٰ جبل عَيْنَيْن([1]) – الذي يقع خلف جبل أُحُد- حتىٰ إذا فكَّر أحدٌ في مباغتة المسلمين من الخلف أمطروه بوابلٍ من النبال فمنعوه من ذلك، وشدد عليهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بلزوم أماكنهم، وعدم مغادرة الجبل تحت أي ظرف من الظروف، فقال لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*إن رأيتمونا تخطفنا الطير فلا تبرحوا حتىٰ أرسل إليكم، وإن رأيتمونا ظهرنا علىٰ العدو وأوطأناهم فلا تبرحوا حتىٰ أُرسل إليكم*»([2]).
وبذلك سيطر المسلمون علىٰ مرتفعات الميدان فاصبحوا في مأمن من أن يباغتهم أحد من الخلف، وأصبحوا لا يفكرون إلا في جبهة واحدة، بخلاف المشركين الذين عسكروا في وادي أحد المكشوف من كل جوانبه، فتميز عنهم المسلمون بالموقع رغم وصول المشركين إلىٰ المكان قبلهم، ولكنها عبقرية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القائد.
وبدأت المعركة بمبارزة بين حمزة رضي الله عنه وبين رجل من المشركين يقال له سِباع، حيث خرج سِباع هذا من بين الصفوف – لما اصطف الفريقان للقتال- فقال: هل من مبارز؟ فخرج إليه حمزة رضي الله عنه، فقال: يا سباع يا ابن أم أنمار مُقطِّعة البظور([3]) أَتُحادُّ الله ورسوله؟ ثم شد عليه حمزة رضي الله عنه فقتله([4])، ثم حانت ساعة القتال فالتقىٰ الفريقان، والتحم الجيشان، واشتد النزال بني جيش المسلمين المكون من سبعمائة مقاتل بعد انسحاب المنافقين عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول ومن معه من المنافقين، وجيش المشركين البالغ عدده ثلاثة آلاف مقاتل فكانت الغلبة أولا للمسلمين، حيث ألحقوا بالمشركين هزيمة نكراء وردوهم إلىٰ معسكرهم، وقاتل أبو دُجانة بسيف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتىٰ فلق به هام المشركين([5])، حتىٰ قتل في أول النهار من أصحاب لواء المشركين سبعة أو تسعة([6]).
وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ: ( وَلَقَدْ صَدَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ وَعْدَهُ إِذْ تَحُسُّونَهُمْ بِإِذْنِهِ)، [آل عمران: 152]([7]) أي: ولقد صدقكم الله وعده أيها المؤمنون الذي وعدكم إياه إن أطعتم الله ورسوله، أن لكم النصر علىٰ الأعداء.
وفي وسط المعركة جاء رجل إلىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقَالَ: أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ قُتِلْتُ فَأَيْنَ أَنَا؟ قَالَ: «*فِي الْجَنَّةِ*»، فَأَلْقَىٰ تَمَرَاتٍ فِي يَدِهِ ثُمَّ قَاتَلَ حَتَّىٰ قُتِلَ([8]).

مخالفة الرماة أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
فلما انهزم المشركون وفرُّوا من الميدان وتركوا أموالهم وأمتعتهم في ساحة المعركة، ورأىٰ الرماة ذلك تركوا أماكنهم علىٰ الجبل ونزلوا وهم يقولون: الغنيمة، الغنيمة، فَقَالَ لهم عبد الله بن جبير رضي الله عنه: عَهِدَ إِلَيَّ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنْ لَا تَبْرَحُوا، فَأَبَوْا([9]).
فلما تركوا الجبل ونزلوا انكشف ظهر المسلمين، فرأىٰ المشركون الفرصة سانحة للإلتفات حولهم ومحاصرتهم، ففعلوا ذلك، وأحاطوا بالمسلمين من الخلف والأمام، فارتبكت صفوف المسلمين ارتباكًا شديدًا وأصبحوا يقاتلون دون تخطيط([10])، واستغل إِبْلِيسُ عليه لَعْنَةُ الله الفرصة فصرخ في المسلمين: أَيْ عِبَادَ الله أُخْرَاكُمْ، فَرَجَعَتْ أُولَاهُمْ فَاجْتَلَدَتْ مع أُخْرَاهُمْ، وأخذ المسلمون يضرب بعضهم بعضًا، حتىٰ إن حُذَيْفَةَ بن اليمان رضي الله عنهما رأىٰ أباه الْيَمَانِ رضي الله عنه يضربه المسلمون، فَقَالَ: أَيْ عِبَادَ الله أَبِي، أَبِي، فمَا احْتَجَزُوا عنه حَتَّىٰ قَتَلُوهُ، فَقَالَ حُذَيْفَةُ: يَغْفِرُ الله لَكُمْ([11]).
وفي وسط المعركة قُتل مصعب بن عمير رضي الله عنه - سفير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ المدينة قبل الهجرة- الذي قيل أنه كان يحمل لواء المهاجرين في هذه المعركة مع أسيد بن حضير الذي كان يحمل لواء الأوس، والخُباب ابن المنذر الذي كان يحمل لواء الخزرج([12]) قتله ابن قمئة الليثي، وهو يظن أنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فرجع إلىٰ قريش فقال: قتلت محمدًا، فلما قتل مصعب رضي الله عنه أعطىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اللواء علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه([13).
وَصَاحَ الشَّيْطَانُ وسط الميدان: قُتِلَ مُحَمَّدٌ، فَلَمْ يُشَكَّ أحد أَنَّهُ حَقٌّ([14]).
فلما انتشر الخبر وشاع بين صفوف المسلمين، خارت قوىٰ بعض المسلمين، ولانت عزيمتهم، حتىٰ إنهم جلسوا عن القتال، فرآهم أنس بن النضر رضي الله عنه - عم أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه- فقال لهم ما يُجلسكم؟ قالوا: قتل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: فما تصنعون بالحياة بعده؟ فموتوا علىٰ ما مات عليه، ثم استقبل القوم فقاتل حتىٰ قتل([15]).
وكان أنس بن النضر رضي الله عنه لَمْ يَشْهَدْ مَعَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غزوة بَدْر، فقَالَ: غِبْتُ عَنْ أول قتال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لئن أشهدني الله مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليرينَّ الله مَا أَصْنَعُ، فلما رأىٰ ذلك من المسلمين يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ، قَالَ: اللهم إني أعتذر إليك مما صنع هؤلاء – يعني المسلمين- وأبرأُ إليك مما جاء به المشركون، فتقدم بسيفه فلقيَ سَعْدُ بن مُعَاذٍ، فَقَالَ: أَيْنَ يا سعد إني أجد رِيحَ الْجَنَّةِ دُونَ أُحُدٍ، فَقَاتَلَهُمْ حَتَّىٰ قُتِلَ، فما عرف حتىٰ عرفته أُخْتُهُ بشامة أو ببنانة وبه بضع وثمانون من طعنة وضربة ورمية بسهم فنَزَلَتْ فيه وفي أصحابه: ( مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ رِجالٌ صَدَقُوا مَا عاهَدُوا اللَّهَ عَلَيْهِ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَضى نَحْبَهُ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَنْتَظِرُ وَما بَدَّلُوا تَبْدِيلاً ) [الأحزاب: 23]([16]).
وكما تقدم فإن بعض القوم جلسوا عن القتال وفرَّ آخرون بين الشعاب بعدما شاع بينهم خبر مقتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.أمَّا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فكان كالليث يقاتل بين الصفوف، وكان أولُ من عرف بأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حيٌّ هو كعب بن مالك رضي الله عنه فنادىٰ في المسلمين يبشرهم فأمره الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالسكوت لئلا يفطن له المشركون([17]).
وظل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقاتل وحوله فئةٌ قليلة من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم صمدوا معه يدافعون عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم.وقد تفطن المشركون بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيٌ لم يُقتلْ فتكاثروا عليه يريدون قتله.

([1]) الذي سُمِّي بعد أُحُدٍ بجبل الرماة.

([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4043)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة أحد، أبو داود (2662)، كتاب: الجهاد، باب: في الكُمناء، وأحمد (18501)، واللفظ لهما.

([3]) مُقطِّعة البظور: أي التي تختن النساء، فهي تقطع بظر المرأة عند ختنها.

([4]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4072)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: قتل حمزة بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه.

([5]) سبق تخريجه. هام المشركين: أي رؤوس المشركين.

([6]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (2609)، وصححه الشيخ أحمد شاكر.

([7]) الحسُّ: القتل، أي: إذ تقتلونهم بإذنه.

([8]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4046)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة أحد، مسلم (1899)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: ثبوت الجنة للشهيد. وهذا الرجل غير عُمير بن الحُمام الذي استشهد يوم بدر، حيث جاء في رواية: (قال رجل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم أحد ...).

([9]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4043)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة أُحُد.

([10]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (2609)، وصححه أحمد شاكر.

([11]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4065)، كتاب: المغازي.

([12]) جاء ذكر الألوية في «مغازي الواقدي» 1/33.

([13]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/3.

([14]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (2609)، الحاكم في «المستدرك» 2/296، 297، وصححه وأقره الذهبي، وصححه أحمد شاكر.

([15]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/3، والحديث في «الصحيحين» بلفظ مختلف، انظر الذي بعده.

([16]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4048)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة أحد، ومسلم (1903)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: ثبوت الجنة للشهيد.

([17]) *صحيح:* أخرجه الحاكم في «المستدرك» 3/201، وقال: هذا صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه، وأقره الذهبي وقال: صحيح.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وكان حول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تسعة من الصحابة سَبْعَةٌ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ، واثنان من المهاجرين، فَلَمَّا رَهِقُوهُ([1]) قَالَ: «*مَنْ يَرُدُّهُمْ عَنَّا وَلَهُ الْجَنَّةُ – أَوْ هُوَ رَفِيقِي فِي الْجَنَّةِ-*»، فَتَقَدَّمَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ فَقَاتَلَ حَتَّىٰ قُتِلَ، ثُمَّ رَهِقُوهُ أَيْضًا فَقَالَ: «*مَنْ يَرُدُّهُمْ عَنَّا وَلَهُ الْجَنَّةُ – أَوْ هُوَ رَفِيقِي فِي الْجَنَّةِ-*»، فَتَقَدَّمَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ فَقَاتَلَ حَتَّىٰ قُتِلَ، فَلَمْ يَزَلْ كَذَلِكَ حَتَّىٰ قُتِلَ السَّبْعَةُ من الأنصار، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم لِصَاحِبَيْهِ: «*مَا أَنْصَفْنَا أَصْحَابَنَا*»([2]).
وأخذ النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعوا أصحابه للعودة إلىٰ القتال وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ: (إذ تصعدون([3]) ولا تلوون([4]) على أحد) [آل عمران: 153] أي: والرسول يناديكم من خلفكم، إلي عباد الله، إليّ عباد الله([5]).
وكان طلحة بن عبيد الله ممن ثبت مع النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم، ودافع عنه حتىٰ شُلَّتْ يده رضي الله عنه كان يقي بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم([6]).
وكان ممن ثبت أيضًا مع النبي سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه، وكان راميًا ماهرًا لا تكاد رميته تُخطئ، فنثل له النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم كنانته([7]) وجعل يقول له: «*ارْمِ فِدَاكَ أبي وَأُمِّي*»([8]).
وممن ثبت مع النَّبِيِّ  صلى الله عليه وسلم يدافع عنه أبو طَلْحَةَ زيد بن سهل الأنصاري رضي الله عنه، فكان مُجَوِّبٌ علىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بِحَجَفَةٍ لَهُ([9])، وَكَانَ أبو طَلْحَةَ رَجُلًا رَامِيًا شَدِيدَ النَّزْعِ([10]) كَسَرَ يَوْمَئِذٍ قَوْسَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا، وَكَانَ الرَّجُلُ يَمُرُّ مَعَهُ جَعْبَةٌ مِنْ النَّبْلِ فَيَقُولُ له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: انْثُرْهَا لِأبي طَلْحَةَ، وكان النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يشرف برأسه ليَنْظُرَ إِلَىٰ الْقَوْمِ، فَيَقُولُ له أبو طَلْحَةَ: بِأبي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي لَا تُشْرِفْ يُصِيبُكَ سَهْمٌ مِنْ سِهَامِ الْقَوْمِ نَحْرِي دُونَ نَحْرِكَ([11]).
وكان يتترس مع النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم بترس واحد، فكان كلما رمىٰ رمية رفع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بصره ينظر إلىٰ أين وقع السهم، فيدفع أبو طلحة صدر رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده، ويقول: يا رسول الله هكذا لا يصيبك سهم([12]).
ورغم استبسال الصحابة – رضوان الله عليهم- في الدفاع عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنهم أفدوه بأرواحهم إلا أن المشركين استطاعوا أن يصلوا إلىٰ النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث جُرح وجهه  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَكُسِرَتْ رَبَاعِيَتُهُ([13]) وهشمت الْبَيْضَةُ عَلَىٰ رَأْسِهِ([14]).
جبريل وميكائيل ينزلان للدفاع عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم:
لما حدث هذا للنبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم وكاد المشركون أن يقتلوه، وقد تكفل الله تعالىٰ بعصمته من الناس، قال تعالى: (والله يعصمك من الناس) [المائدة: 67] أنزل الله تعالىٰ جبريل وميكائيل – عليهما السلام- يدافعان عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ويمنعانه من المشركين.
عَنْ سَعْد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه قَالَ: لقد رَأَيْتُ يوم أحد عن يمين  رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم وعن يساره رَجُلَيْنِ عَلَيْهِمَا ثِيَابٌ بِيضٌ، يقاتلان عنه كأشد القتال، مَا رَأَيْتُهُمَا قَبْلُ وَلَا بَعْدُ – يعني جبريل وميكائيل عليهما السلام-([15]).
مقتل أسد الله حمزة رضي الله عنه:
وفي تلك المعمعة كان هناك رجلٌ له هدف آخر غير الذي جاء من أجله الطرفان، فهو لا يشغله من ينتصر، المسلمون أم المشركون، ولا يهمه ذلك الأمر كثيرًا، إنما كل الذي يشغله هو التحرر من الرق وأن ينفك من قيود العبودية.
وهذا الرجل هو وحشيٌ رضي الله عنه الذي أسلم بعد ذلك وحسن إسلامه.
ولنتركه يقصُّ علينا تفاصيل ما حدث بنفسه رضي الله عنه.
يقول وحشيٌ رضي الله عنه: إِنَّ حَمْزَةَ قَتَلَ طُعَيْمَةَ ابْنَ عَدِيِّ بن الْخِيَارِ بِبَدْرٍ، فَقَالَ لِي مَوْلَايَ جُبَيْرُ بن مُطْعِمٍ: إِنْ قَتَلْتَ حَمْزَةَ بِعَمِّي فَأَنْتَ حُرٌّ، قَالَ: فَلَمَّا أَنْ خَرَجَ النَّاسُ عَامَ عَيْنَيْنِ – وَعَيْنَيْنِ جَبَلٌ بِحِيَالِ أُحُدٍ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهُ وَادٍ- خَرَجْتُ مَعَ النَّاسِ إِلَىٰ الْقِتَالِ فَلَمَّا أَنْ اصْطَفُّوا لِلْقِتَالِ خَرَجَ سِبَاعٌ فَقَالَ: هَلْ مِنْ مُبَارِزٍ؟ فَخَرَجَ إِلَيْهِ حَمْزَةُ بن عبد الْمُطَّلِبِ فَقَالَ: يَا سِبَاعُ يَا ابْنَ أُمِّ أَنْمَارٍ مُقَطِّعَةِ الْبُظُورِ أَتُحَادُّ الله وَرَسُولَهُ؟ ثُمَّ شَدَّ عَلَيْهِ فَكَانَ كَأَمْسِ الذَّاهِبِ([16]) قَالَ: وَمَكنْتُ لِحَمْزَةَ تَحْتَ صَخْرَةٍ فَلَمَّا دَنَا مِنِّي رَمَيْتُهُ بِحَرْبَتِي فَأَضَعُهَا فِي ثُنَّتِهِ حَتَّىٰ خَرَجَتْ مِنْ بَيْنِ وَرِكَيْهِ([17]) قال النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*رأيت الملائكة تغسل حمزة بن عبد المطلب*»([18]).
دور النساء في المعركة:
عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: وَلَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ عَائِشَةَ بنتَ أبي بَكْرٍ وَأُمَّ سُلَيْمٍ وَإِنَّهُمَا لَمُشَمِّرَتَان  ِ أَرَىٰ خَدَمَ سُوقِهِمَا([19]) تُنْقِزَانِ الْقِرَبَ([20]) عَلَىٰ مُتُونِهِمَا([21]) تُفْرِغَانِهِ فِي أَفْوَاهِ الْقَوْمِ([22]).
وقَالَ عُمَرُ بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: أن أُمُّ سَلِيطٍ كَانَتْ تُزْفِرُ لَهم الْقِرَبَ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ([23]).

([1]) أي: قربوا منه  صلى الله عليه وسلم.
([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1789)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة أُحُد.
      وكان هذا الدفاع من هؤلاء الأنصاريين السبعة عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم، لحبهم الشديد له  صلى الله عليه وسلم أولا وإيثاره علىٰ أنفسهم، ثم لما عاهدوه عليه الصلاة والسلام عند بيعة العقبة وأنهم يمنعونه مما يمنعون منه أنفسهم ونساءهم وأبناءهم.
      وقول النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*مَا أَنْصَفْنَا أَصْحَابَنَا*» 
قال النووي رحمه الله: الرواية المشهورة فيه (ما أنصفنا) بإسكان الفاء، و(أصحابنا) منصوب مفعول به، هكذا ضبطه جماهير العلماء من المتقدمين والمتأخرين، ومعناه: ما أنصفت قريش الأنصار، لكون القريشيين لم يخرجا للقتال، بل خرجت الأنصار واحدًا بعد واحد، وذكر القاضي وغيره أن بعضهم رواه (ما أنصفَنا) بفتح الفاء، والمراد علىٰ هذا: الذين فرُّوا من القتال، فإنهم لم ينصفوا لفرارهم.اهـ. «شرح مسلم» 6/329، 330.
([3]) أي: تهربون في بطون الأوديه والشعاب.

([4]) أي: ولا يلتفت بعضكم إلىٰ بعض هربًا من عدوكم.

([5]) «تفسير الطبري» 4/139 وفي قراءة: {إذ تصعدون} بفتح التاء وتسكين الصاد وفتح العين، ومعناه: إذ تصعدون إلىٰ جبل أحد حيث قيل إنهم صعدوا إلىٰ الجبل هربًا من القوم.

([6]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4063)، كتاب: المغازي.

([7]) نثل كنانته: أي نشر كنانته واستخرج ما بها من السهام، والكنانة: جُعبة السهام.

([8]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4055)، كتاب: المغازي، ومسلم (2411)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: في فضل سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه.
      وفي ذلك يقول علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه: ما سمعت النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم يجمع أبويه لأحدٍ غير سعد. (متفق عليه).
      وقال سعد رضي الله عنه: جمع لي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أبويه يوم أُحُد. (متفق عليه).
([9]) مُجوِّبٌ عليه بحَجَفَة: أي مُتترس عليه بترس، ليقيه من ضربات المشركين، فالحجفة: الترس.

([10]) شديد النزع: أي شديد رمي السهم.

([11]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4064)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: ]إِذْ هَمَّت طَّآئِفَتَانِ مِنكُمْ أَن تَفْشَلاَ وَاللّهُ وَلِيُّهُمَا وَعَلَىٰ الله فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ[، ومسلم (1811)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة النساء مع الرجال. ومعنىٰ نحري دون نحرك: أي: أفديك بنفسي.

([12]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (2902)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: المجنِّ ومن يتَّرس بترس واحد، وأحمد 3/286، 287.

([13]) هي السنُّ التي تلي الثنية من كل جانب وللإنسان أربع رباعيات. «شرح مسلم» للنووي 6/330.

([14]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4075)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: ما أصاب النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم من الجراح يوم أحد، ومسلم (1790)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة أحد.
      والبيضة: واقي الرأس الذي يلبسه المحارب.

([15]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (5826)، كتاب: اللباس، باب: الثياب البيض، ومسلم (2306)، كتاب: الفضائل، باب: في قتال جبريل وميكائيل عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم أحد.
([16]) كأمس الذاهب: كناية عن قتله، أي: صيَّره عدمًا.

([17]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4072)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: قتل حمزة بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه، يقول وحشيٌ  رضي الله عنه: فَلَمَّا رَجَعَ النَّاسُ رَجَعْتُ مَعَهُمْ فَأَقَمْتُ بِمَكَّةَ حَتَّىٰ فَشَا فِيهَا الْإِسْلَامُ، ثُمَّ خَرَجْتُ إِلَىٰ الطَّائِفِ فَأَرْسَلُوا إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم رَسُولًا، فَقِيلَ لِي: إِنَّهُ لَا يَهِيجُ الرُّسُلَ – أي: لا ينالهم منه إزعاج- قَالَ: فَخَرَجْتُ مَعَهُمْ حَتَّىٰ قَدِمْتُ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَلَمَّا رَآنِي قَالَ: «*آنْتَ وَحْشِيٌّ؟*»، قُلْتُ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: «*أَنْتَ قَتَلْتَ حَمْزَةَ؟*»، قُلْتُ: قَدْ كَانَ مِنْ الْأَمْرِ مَا بَلَغَكَ، قَالَ: «*فَهَلْ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُغَيِّبَ وَجْهَكَ عَنِّي؟*»، قَالَ: فَخَرَجْتُ، فَلَمَّا قُبِضَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَخَرَجَ مُسَيْلِمَةُ الْكَذَّابُ، قُلْتُ: لَأَخْرُجَنَّ إِلَىٰ مُسَيْلِمَةَ لَعَلِّي أَقْتُلُهُ فَأُكَافِئَ بِهِ حَمْزَةَ، قَالَ: فَخَرَجْتُ مَعَ النَّاسِ فَكَانَ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ مَا كَانَ قَالَ: فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ قَائِمٌ فِي ثَلْمَةِ جِدَارٍ كَأَنَّهُ جَمَلٌ أَوْرَقُ ثَائِرُ الرَّأْسِ، قَالَ: فَرَمَيْتُهُ بِحَرْبَتِي فَأَضَعُهَا بَيْنَ ثَدْيَيْهِ حَتَّىٰ خَرَجَتْ مِنْ بَيْنِ كَتِفَيْهِ، قَالَ: وَوَثَبَ إِلَيْهِ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ فَضَرَبَهُ بِالسَّيْفِ عَلَىٰ هَامَتِهِ.
      يقول عبد الله بن عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما: فَقَالَتْ جَارِيَةٌ عَلَىٰ ظَهْرِ بَيْتٍ: وَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ قَتَلَهُ الْعبد الْأَسْوَدُ.
      قوله: (في ثلمة جدار) أي: في خلل جدار.
      قوله: (كأنه جمل أورق) الجمل الأورق الذي لونه رمادي وكان لون مسيلمة كذلك من غبار الحرب.
      قوله: (ثائر الرأس) أي: شعره مُنتفش.

([18]) *حسن:* سيأتي تخريجه.

([19]) خدم سوقهما: أي الخلاخيل.

([20]) تُنقزان: النقز: الوثب والقفز، كناية عن سرعة السير.

([21]) متن الشيء: أعلاه، يقال: متن الجبل أي أعلاه.

([22]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4064)، كتاب: المغازي، ومسلم (1811)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة النساء مع الرجال.

([23]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4071)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: ذكر أم سليط.
      وتُزفر: أي تحمل.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عددُ من قتل من المسلمين في هذه المعركة:
عَنْ الْبَرَاءِ بن عازب رضي الله عنه أنه أُصِيبَ من المسلمين في هذه المعركة سَبْعُونَ قَتِيلًا([1]).
وعن أبي بن كَعْبٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ أُحُدٍ أُصِيبَ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ أَرْبَعَةٌ وَسِتُّونَ رَجُلًا، وَمِنْ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ سِتَّةٌ منهِمْ حَمْزَةُ، فَمَثَّلُوا بِهِمْ([2]).
وقيل: قتل من المشركين اثنان وعشرون رجلاً([3]).
عمرو بن أُقَيش يدخل الجنة وما صلىٰ لله صلاة:
عَنْ أبي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه أَنّ عَمْرَو بن أُقَيْشٍ كَانَ لَهُ رِبًا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ، فَكَرِهَ أَنْ يُسْلِمَ حَتَّىٰ يَأْخُذَهُ، فَجَاءَ يَوْمُ أُحُدٍ، فَقَالَ: أَيْنَ بنو عَمِّي؟ قَالُوا: بِأُحُدٍ، قَالَ: أَيْنَ فُلَانٌ؟ قَالُوا: بِأُحُدٍ، قَالَ: فَأَيْنَ فُلَانٌ؟ قَالُوا: بِأُحُدٍ، فَلَبِسَ لَأْمَتَهُ، وَرَكِبَ فَرَسَهُ، ثُمَّ تَوَجَّهَ قِبَلَهُمْ، فَلَمَّا رَآهُ الْمُسْلِمُونَ قَالُوا: إِلَيْكَ عَنَّا يَا عَمْرُو، قَالَ: إِنِّي قَدْ آمَنْتُ، فَقَاتَلَ حَتَّىٰ جُرِحَ، فَحُمِلَ إِلَىٰ أَهْلِهِ جَرِيحًا، فَجَاءَهُ سَعْدُ بن مُعَاذٍ، فَقَالَ لِأُخْتِهِ: سَلِيهِ حَمِيَّةً لِقَوْمِكَ، أَوْ غَضَبًا لَهُمْ، أَمْ غَضَبًا لِلَّهِ؟ فَقَالَ: بَلْ غَضَبًا لِلَّهِ وَلِرَسُولِهِ، فَمَاتَ فَدَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَا صَلَّىٰ لِلَّهِ صَلَاةً([4]).
عبد الله بن حرام رضي الله عنه تظله الملائكة بأجنحتها، ويكلمه الله من غير حجاب:
عَنْ جَابِرٍ بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما قَالَ: لَمَّا حَضَرَ أُحُدٌ دَعَانِي أبي مِنْ اللَّيْلِ فَقَالَ: مَا أُرَانِي إِلَّا مَقْتُولًا فِي أَوَّلِ مَنْ يُقْتَلُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَإِنِّي لَا أَتْرُكُ بَعْدِي أَعَزَّ عَلَيَّ مِنْكَ غَيْرَ نَفْسِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَإِنَّ عَلَيَّ دَيْنًا فَاقْضِ وَاسْتَوْصِ بِأَخَوَاتِكَ خَيْرًا، فَأَصْبَحْنَا فَكَانَ أَوَّلَ قَتِيلٍ وَدُفِنَ مَعَهُ آخَرُ فِي قَبْرٍ ثُمَّ لَمْ تَطِبْ نَفْسِي أَنْ أَتْرُكَهُ مَعَ الْآخَرِ، فَاسْتَخْرَجْتُ  هُ بَعْدَ سِتَّةِ أَشْهُرٍ فَإِذَا هُوَ كَيَوْمِ وَضَعْتُهُ هُنَيَّةً غَيْرَ أُذُنِهِ([5]).
وعن جَابِر أيضًا قَالَ: لما كان يوم أحد جِيءَ بِأبي مُسجىً وقَدْ مُثِّلَ بِهِ، قال: فأردتُ أن أرفع الثوب فَنَهَانِي قَوْمِي، ثُمَّ أردت أن أرفع الثوب فَنَهَانِي قَوْمِي، فرفعه رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو أمر به فَرُفِعَ، فَسَمِعَ صَوْتَ باكية أو صَائِحَةٍ فَقَالَ: «*مَنْ هَذِهِ؟*»، فَقَالُوا: بنت عَمْرٍو أَوْ أُخْتُ عَمْرٍو فقَالَ: «*ولِمَ تَبْكِي؟ فَمَا زَالَتْ الْمَلَائِكَةُ تُظِلُّهُ بِأَجْنِحَتِهَا حَتَّىٰ رُفِعَ*».
وفي رواية لمسلم: «*تَبْكِيهِ أَوْ لَا تَبْكِيهِ، مَا زَالَتْ الْمَلَائِكَةُ تُظِلُّهُ بِأَجْنِحَتِهَا حَتَّىٰ رَفَعْتُمُوهُ*»([6]).
وعنه أيضًا قال: لَقِيَنِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ لِي: «*يَا جَابِرُ مَا لِي أَرَاكَ مُنْكَسِرًا؟*» قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله اسْتُشْهِدَ أَبِي، قُتِلَ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ، وَتَرَكَ عِيَالًا وَدَيْنًا قَالَ: «*أَفَلَا أُبَشِّرُكَ بِمَا لَقِيَ الله بِهِ أَبَاكَ؟*» قَالَ: قُلْتُ: بَلَىٰ يَا رَسُولَ الله، قَالَ: «*مَا كَلَّمَ الله أَحَدًا قَطُّ إِلَّا مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ وَأَحْيَا أَبَاكَ فَكَلَّمَهُ كِفَاحًا فَقَالَ: يَا عَبْدِي تَمَنَّ عَلَيَّ أُعْطِكَ، قَالَ: يَا رَبِّ تُحْيِينِي فَأُقْتَلَ فِيكَ ثَانِيَةً، قَالَ الرَّبُّ تبارك وتعالى**: إِنَّهُ قَدْ سَبَقَ مِنِّي أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهَا لَا يُرْجَعُونَ، قَالَ: وَأُنْزِلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ: ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون*» [آل عمران: 169]([7]).

([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4043)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة أحد.

([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه الترمذي (3129)، كتاب: تفسير القرآن، باب: ومن سورة النحل، وقال: هذا حديث حسن غريب، وهو في مسند أحمد من زوائد عبد الله 5/135، وصححه الألباني في «صحيح سنن الترمذي».

([3]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/3.

([4]) *حسن:* أخرجه أبو داود (2537)، كتاب: الجهاد، باب: فيمن يسلم ويقتل في مكانه في سبيل الله، وحسنه الشيخ الألباني في «صحيح سنن أبي داود».

([5]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (1351)، كتاب: الجنائز، باب: هل يُخرج الميت من القبر أو اللحد لعلة؟.

([6]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (1293)، كتاب: الجنائز، باب: ما يكره من النياحة علىٰ الميت، ومسلم (2471)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: من فضائل عبد الله بن عمرو بن حرام والد جابر رضي الله تعالىٰ عنهما.

([7]) *حسن:* أخرجه الترمذي (3010)، كتاب: التفسير، باب: ومن سورة آل عمران، وقال: هذا حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه، لا نعرفه. إلا من حديث موسىٰ بن إبراهيم، والحاكم 3/204، وصححه ووافقه الذهبي، وحسنه الشيخ الألباني في «صحيح سنن الترمذي».

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حنظلةُ تُغسله الملائكة:
عن الزبير رضي الله عنه قال: سمعتُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول عند قتل حنظلة بن أبي عامر بعد أن التقىٰ هو وأبو سفيان بن الحارث حين علاه شداد بن الأسود بالسيف فقتله، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*إن صاحبكم تُغسله الملائكة فسألوا صاحبته عنه*» فقالت: إنه خرج لما سمع الهائعة وهو جنب فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*لذلك غسلته الملائكة*»([1]).
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*رأيت الملائكة تُغسِّل حمزة بن عبد المطلب، وحنظلة بن الراهب*»([2]).
عمرو بن الجموح يطأُ برجله في الجنة:
كان عمرو بن الجموح رضي الله عنه رجلاً أعرج شديد العرج، وكان له بنون أربعة يشهدون مع رسول الله المشاهد، فلما كان يوم أحد أرادوا حبسه، وقالوا له: إن الله تعالى قد عذرك، فأتىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: إن بني يريدون أن يحبسوني عن هذا الوجه، والخروج معك فيه، فوالله إني لأرجو أن أطأ بعرجتي هذه في الجنة، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أما أنت فقد عذرك الله فلا جهاد عليك*» فقال لبنيه: «*ما عليكم أن لا تمنعوه فلعل الله أن يرزقه الشهادة*» فخرج معه فقتل يوم أحد([3]).
وعن أبي قتادة قال: جاء عَمْرُو بن الْجَمُوحِ رضي الله عنه إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ الله أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ قَاتَلْتُ فِي سَبِيلِ الله حَتَّىٰ أُقْتَلَ أَمْشِي بِرِجْلِي هَذِهِ صَحِيحَةً فِي الْجَنَّةِ؟ فقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*نَعَمْ*»، فَقُتِلُوا يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ هُوَ وَابْنُ أَخِيهِ وَمَوْلًىٰ لَهُمْ، فَمَرَّ عَلَيْهِ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: «*كَأَنِّي أَنْظُرُ إِلَيْكَ تَمْشِي بِرِجْلِكَ هَذِهِ صَحِيحَةً فِي الْجَنَّةِ*»، فَأَمَرَ رَسُولُ الله بِهِمَا وَبِمَوْلَاهُمَ  ا فَجُعِلُوا فِي قَبْرٍ وَاحِدٍ([4]).
عبد الله بن جحش رضي الله عنه يتمنىٰ الشهادة في سبيل الله فينالها:
عن سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه، أن عبد الله بن جحش رضي الله عنه قال له يوم أحد ألا تدعو الله، فخلوا في ناحية فدعا سعد فقال: يا رب إذا لقيت العدو، فلقني رجلاً شديدًا بأسه، شديدًا حردُهُ، أقاتله ويُقاتلني، ثم ارزقني الظفر عليه حتىٰ أقتله، وآخذ سلبه، فأمن عبد الله بن جحش، ثم قال: اللهم ارزقني رجلاً شديدًا حرده، شديدًا بأسه، أقاتله فيك ويقاتلني، ثم يأخذني فيجدع([5]) أنفي وأذني، فإذا لقيتك غدًا، قلت: من جدع أنفك وأذنك، فأقول: فيك وفي رسولك، فتقول صدقت، قال سعد: يا بني كانت دعوة عبد الله بن جحش خيرًا من دعوتي، لقد رأيته آخر النهار وإن أنفه وأذنه لمعلقتان في خيط([6]).

([1]) *حسن:* أخرجه الحاكم 3/204، وقال: هذا حديث صحيح علىٰ شرط مسلم ولم يخرجاه، وسكت عنه الذهبي، وأخرجه البيهقي في «السنن» 4/15، وحسنه الشيخ مصطفىٰ العدوي لشواهده «فضائل الصحابة» للعدوي (279)، وحسنه الألباني في «الإرواء» رقم (713).

([2]) *حسن:* أخرجه الطبراني في «الكبير» عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، وحسنه الألباني في «صحيح الجامع» (3463).

([3]) *صحيح:* أخرجه ابن هشام في «السيرة» عن ابن إسحاق 3/23، وصححه الألباني في تخريج «فقه السيرة» (267).

([4]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (22452)، وصححه أحمد شاكر، والألباني أيضًا في «فقه السيرة» (267).

([5]) يجدع: أي يقطع.

([6]) *صحيح:* أخرجه الحاكم 3/999، وقال: صحيح علىٰ شرطهما لولا إرساله، ووافقه الذهبي، وصححه موصولاً من حديث إسحاق بن سعد، والبيهقي في «السنن» 9/24.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بعد انتهاء المعركة:وبعد انتهاء القتال وانصراف كل فريق إلىٰ معسكره وقد تأكد بعض الصحابة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد قُتِل، إذ بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يطلع عليهم بَيْنَ السَّعْدَيْنِ([1]) عرفه الصحابة – رضوان الله عليهم- بِتَكَفُّئِهِ إِذَا مَشَىٰ([2]) يقول ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: فَفَرِحَ به الصحابة حَتَّىٰ كَأَنَّهُم لَمْ يُصِبْهم شيء فَرَقِيَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نَحْوَهم وَهُوَ يَقُولُ: «*اشْتَدَّ غَضَبُ الله عَلَىٰ قَوْمٍ دَمَّوْا وَجْهَ رَسُولِهِ»، وَيَقُولُ مَرَّةً أُخْرَىٰ: «اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَعْلُونَا*»([3]).وجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: «*اشْتَدَّ غَضَبُ الله عَلَىٰ قَوْمٍ فَعَلُوا هذا بنبِيِّهِ*»، وهو حينئذ يُشِيرُ إِلَىٰ رَبَاعِيَتِهِ ويقول: «*اشْتَدَّ غَضَبُ الله عَلَىٰ رَجُلٍ يَقْتُلُهُ رَسُولُ الله فِي سَبِيلِ الله*»([4]).كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يَسْلُتُ عن نفسه الدَّمَ وَيَقُولُ: «*كَيْفَ يُفْلِحُ قَوْمٌ شَجُّوا نَبِيَّهُمْ وَكَسَرُوا رَبَاعِيَتَهُ وَهُوَ يَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَىٰ الله*»، فَأَنْزَلَ الله تعالى: (ليس لك من الأمر شييء) [آل عمران: 128]([5]).وعن عبد الله بن مسعود قال: كَأَنِّي أَنْظُرُ إِلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَحْكِي نَبِيًّا مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ ضَرَبَهُ قَوْمُهُ فَأَدْمَوْهُ وَهُوَ يَمْسَحُ الدَّمَ عَنْ وَجْهِهِ وَيَقُولُ: «*اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِقَوْمِي فَإِنَّهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ*»([6]).ثم أراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يصعد علىٰ صخرة – ليجلس عليها- فلم يستطع – من شدة ما فيه من إصابات وإرهاق شديد- فَأَقْعَدَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تَحْتَهُ طَلْحَةَ رضي الله عنه ثم صَعِدَ حَتَّىٰ اسْتَوَىٰ عَلَىٰ الصَّخْرَةِ، ثم قَالَ النَّبُيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أَوْجَبَ طَلْحَةُ*»([7]).ثم أخذت فَاطِمَةُ رضي الله عنها تغسل الدم عن وجه أبيها صلى الله عليه وسلم وَعَلِيُّ بن أبي طَالِبٍ يَسْكُبُ عَلَيْهَا بِالْمِجَنِّ، فَلَمَّا رَأَتْ فَاطِمَةُ رضي الله عنها أَنَّ الْمَاءَ لَا يَزِيدُ الدَّمَ إِلَّا كَثْرَةً، أَخَذَتْ قِطْعَةَ حَصِيرٍ فَأَحْرَقَتْهُ حَتَّىٰ صَارَ رَمَادًا ثُمَّ أَلْصَقَتْهُ بِالْجُرْحِ فَاسْتَمْسَكَ الدَّمُ([8]).الله تعالى يُهدِّئُ من روع المؤمنين بالنعاس:ثم أنزل الله تعالى النعاس علىٰ المسلمين تهدئة لروعهم، وراحة لأجسادهم من عناء القتال.يقول الله تعالىٰ: (ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْغَمِّ أَمَنَةً نُعاساً يَغْشى طائِفَةً مِنْكُمْ وَطائِفَةٌ قَدْ أَهَمَّتْهُمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ بِاللَّهِ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ ظَنَّ الْجاهِلِيَّةِ يَقُولُونَ هَلْ لَنا مِنَ الْأَمْرِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ قُلْ إِنَّ الْأَمْرَ كُلَّهُ لِلَّهِ) [آل عمران: 154].عَنْ أبي طَلْحَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: كُنْتُ فِيمَنْ تَغَشَّاهُ النُّعَاسُ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ حَتَّىٰ سَقَطَ سَيْفِي مِنْ يَدِي مِرَارًا يَسْقُطُ وَآخُذُهُ وَيَسْقُطُ فَآخُذُهُ([9]).وبعد ذلك أشرف أبو سفيان بن حرب ونادىٰ علىٰ المسلمين فَقَالَ: أَفِي الْقَوْمِ مُحَمَّدٌ؟ قال رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*لا تجِيبُوهُ*»، فقَالَ: أَفِي الْقَوْمِ ابْنُ أبي قُحَافَةَ؟ - يعني أبا بكر- قال رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*لا تجِيبُوهُ*»، فقال: أَفِي الْقَوْمِ ابْنُ الْخَطَّابِ؟ فَقَالَ: أَمَّا هَؤُلَاءِ لو كانوا أحياءً لأجابوا، فلم يمَلَكَ عُمَرُ نَفْسَهُ فقَالَ: كَذَبْتَ يَا عَدُوَّ الله أَبْقَي الله عليك ما يخزيك، قال أبو سفيان: اعْلُ هُبَلُ، فَقَالَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أجِيبُوهُ*»، قَالُوا: مَا نَقُولُ؟ قَالَ: «*قُولُوا الله أَعْلَىٰ وَأَجَلُّ*»، قَالَ أبو سفيان: لنا الْعُزَّىٰ وَلَا عُزَّىٰ لَكُمْ، فَقَالَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أجِيبُوهُ*»، قَالُوا: مَا نَقُولُ؟ قَالَ: «*قُولُوا الله مَوْلَانَا وَلَا مَوْلَىٰ لَكُمْ*»، قَالَ أبو سُفْيَانَ: يَوْمٌ بِيَوْمِ بَدْرٍ وَالْحَرْبُ سِجَالٌ([10])، فَقَالَ عُمَرُ: لَا سَوَاءً، قَتْلَانَا فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَقَتْلَاكُمْ فِي النَّارِ، قَالَ أبو سفيان: إِنَّكُمْ لَتَزْعُمُونَ ذَلِكَ، لَقَدْ خِبْنَا إِذَنْ وَخَسِرْنَا، ثُمَّ قَالَ أبو سُفْيَانَ: أَمَا إِنَّكُمْ سَوْفَ تَجِدُونَ فِي قَتْلَاكُمْ مُثْلًا([11])، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ ذَاكَ عَنْ رَأْيِ سَرَاتِنَا([12])، ثُمَّ أَدْرَكَتْهُ حَمِيَّةُ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فَقَالَ: أَمَا إِنَّهُ قَدْ كَانَ ذَاكَ وَلَمْ نَكْرَهْهُ([13]).([1]) اسم مكان. والله أعلم.([2]) التكفؤ: التمايل إلىٰ قدام.([3]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (2609)، الحاكم 2/296، 297، وصححه وأقره الذهبي، وصححه الشيخ أحمد شاكر.([4]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4073)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: ما أصاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الجراح يوم أحد، ومسلم (1793)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: اشتداد غضب الله علىٰ من قتله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.([5]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1791)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة أحد.([6]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3477)، كتاب: أحاديث الأنبياء، باب: حدثنا أبو اليمان، ومسلم (1792)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة أحد.      قال الدكتور أكرم العمري: لقد استبعد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يوفق الله من آذوه بهذه الصورة – فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*كَيْفَ يُفْلِحُ قَوْمٌ*...»- فأخبره الله سبحانه بأن ذلك ليس ببعيد إن أراد الله هدايتهم – فأنزل عليه: (ليس لك من الأمر شيء)- فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام لما طمع بإسلامهم: «*اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِقَوْمِي فَإِنَّهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ*» «السيرة النبوية الصحيحة» 2/388.([7]) *حسن:* أخرجه الترمذي (3738)، كتاب: المناقب، باب: مناقب أبي محمد طلحة بن عبيد الله رضي الله عنه، وحسنه الألباني في «صحيح الجامع» (2540) ومعنىٰ قوله: «*أَوْجَبَ طَلْحَةُ*» أي: أوجب لنفسه الجنة. والله أعلم.([8]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4075)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: ما أصاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الجراح يوم أحد، ومسلم (1790)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة أحد.([9]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4068)، كتاب: المغازي، ومسلم (1811)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة النساء مع الرجال.([10]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4043)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة أحد.([11]) مثلاً: أي تمثيلاً بالقتلىٰ.([12]) السراة: الأشراف والكبراء، أي لم يكن ذلك التمثيل بالقتلىٰ عن رأي ورضيً من كبرائنا.([13]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (2609)، وصححه أحمد شاكر. أي: قد كان ذلك التمثيل بالجثث ليس عن أمرنا ولكنا لم نكرهه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتفقد الشهداء، ويرىٰ عمه الحمزة رضي الله عنه وسطهم، ثم يأمر بدفنهم:
عَنْ أَنَسِ بن مَالِكٍ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مَرَّ عَلَىٰ حَمْزَةَ وَقَدْ مُثِّلَ بِهِ، فَقَالَ: «*لَوْلَا أَنْ تَجِدَ صَفِيَّةُ فِي نَفْسِهَا لَتَرَكْتُهُ حَتَّىٰ تَأْكُلَهُ الْعَافِيَةُ([1]) حَتَّىٰ يُحْشَرَ مِنْ بُطُونِهَا*» ثم دعا بنمرة فكفنه فيها فكانت إذا مُدَّت علىٰ رأسه بدت رجلاه وإذا مدت علىٰ رجله بدا رأسه، وَقَلَّتْ الثِّيَابُ وَكَثُرَتْ الْقَتْلَىٰ فَكَانَ الرَّجُلُ وَالرَّجُلَانِ وَالثَّلَاثَةُ يُكَفَّنُونَ فِي الثَّوْبِ الْوَاحِدِ، ثُمَّ يُدْفَنُونَ فِي قَبْرٍ وَاحِدٍ، فَكَانَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَسْأَلُ عنهم: «*أَيُّهُمْ أَكْثَرُ قُرْآنًا*» فَيُقَدِّمُهُ إِلَىٰ الْقِبْلَةِ([2]).
وعَنْ أَنَسٍ أيضًا أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم مَرَّ بِحَمْزَةَ وَقَدْ مُثِّلَ بِهِ، وَلَمْ يُصَلِّ عَلَىٰ أَحَدٍ مِنْ الشُّهَدَاءِ غَيْرِهِ([3]).
وعَنْ جَابِرِ بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما قَالَ: كَانَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَجْمَعُ بَيْنَ الرَّجُلَيْنِ مِنْ قَتْلَىٰ أُحُدٍ فِي ثَوْبٍ وَاحِدٍ، ثُمَّ يَقُولُ: «*أَيُّهُمْ أَكْثَرُ أَخْذًا لِلْقُرْآنِ؟*» فَإِذَا أُشِيرَ لَهُ إِلَىٰ أَحَدِهِمَا قَدَّمَهُ فِي اللَّحْدِ وَقَالَ: «*أَنَا شَهِيدٌ عَلَىٰ هَؤُلَاءِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ*»، وَأَمَرَ بِدَفْنِهِمْ فِي دِمَائِهِمْ، وَلَمْ يُغَسَّلُوا وَلَمْ يُصَلَّ عَلَيْهِمْ([4]).
وعَنْ خَبَّابٍ بن الأرت رضي الله عنه قَالَ: هَاجَرْنَا مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَنَحْنُ نَبْتَغِي وَجْهَ الله فَوَجَبَ أَجْرُنَا عَلَىٰ الله فَمِنَّا مَنْ مَضَىٰ أَوْ ذَهَبَ لَمْ يَأْكُلْ مِنْ أَجْرِهِ شَيْئًا كَانَ مِنْهُمْ مُصْعَبُ بن عُمَيْرٍ قُتِلَ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ فَلَمْ يَتْرُكْ إِلَّا نَمِرَةً([5]) كُنَّا إِذَا غَطَّيْنَا بِهَا رَأْسَهُ خَرَجَتْ رِجْلَاهُ، وَإِذَا غُطِّيَ بِهَا رِجْلَاهُ خَرَجَ رَأْسُهُ، فَقَالَ لَنَا النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*غَطُّوا بِهَا رَأْسَهُ وَاجْعَلُوا عَلَىٰ رِجْلَيْهِ الْإِذْخِرَ*»، أَوْ قَالَ: «*أَلْقُوا عَلَىٰ رِجْلَيْهِ مِنْ الْإِذْخِرِ*»([6]).
وقَالَ جابر رضي الله عنه: لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ أُحُدٍ جَاءَتْ عَمَّتِي بِأبي لِتَدْفِنَهُ فِي مَقَابِرِنَا، فَنَادَىٰ مُنَادِي رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رُدُّوا الْقَتْلَىٰ إِلَىٰ مَضَاجِعِهِمْ([7]).
حُزْن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ الشهداء:
عَنْ جَابِرِ بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ إِذَا ذُكِرَ أَصْحَابُ أُحُدٍ: «*أَمَا وَاللَّهِ لَوَدِدْتُ أَنِّي غُودِرْتُ مَعَ أَصْحَابِ نُحْض الْجَبَلِ*»([8]).
النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يثني علىٰ ربه:
ولما انصرف العدو من الميدان قَالَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*اسْتَوُوا حَتَّىٰ أُثْنِيَ عَلَىٰ رَبِّي تعالى*» فَصَارُوا خَلْفَهُ صُفُوفًا، فَقَالَ: «*اللَّهُمَّ لَكَ الْحَمْدُ كُلُّهُ اللهمَّ لَا قَابِضَ لِمَا بَسَطْتَ، وَلَا بَاسِطَ لِمَا قَبَضْتَ، وَلَا هَادِيَ لِمَا أَضْلَلْتَ، وَلَا مُضِلَّ لِمَنْ هَدَيْتَ، وَلَا مُعْطِيَ لِمَا مَنَعْتَ، وَلَا مَانِعَ لِمَا أَعْطَيْتَ، وَلَا مُقَرِّبَ لِمَا بَاعَدْتَ، وَلَا مُبَاعِدَ لِمَا قَرَّبْتَ، اللهمَّ ابْسُطْ عَلَيْنَا مِنْ بَرَكَاتِكَ، وَرَحْمَتِكَ، وَفَضْلِكَ، وَرِزْقِكَ، اللهمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ النَّعِيمَ الْمُقِيمَ الَّذِي لَا يَحُولُ وَلَا يَزُولُ، اللهمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الْأَمْنَ يَوْمَ الْخَوْفِ، اللهمَّ إِنِّي عَائِذٌ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا أَعْطَيْتَنَا، وَشَرِّ مَا مَنَعْتَنا، اللهمَّ حَبِّبْ إِلَيْنَا الْإِيمَانَ وَزَيِّنْهُ فِي قُلُوبِنَا، وَكَرِّهْ إِلَيْنَا الْكُفْرَ وَالْفُسُوقَ وَالْعِصْيَانَ وَاجْعَلْنَا مِنْ الرَّاشِدِينَ، اللهمَّ تَوَفَّنَا مُسْلِمِينَ وَأَحْيِنَا مُسْلِمِينَ، وَأَلْحِقْنَا بِالصَّالِحِينَ غَيْرَ خَزَايَا وَلَا مَفْتُونِينَ، اللهمَّ قَاتِلْ الْكَفَرَةَ الَّذِينَ يُكَذِّبُونَ رُسُلَكَ، وَيَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِكَ، وَاجْعَلْ عَلَيْهِمْ رِجْزَكَ وَعَذَابَكَ إِلَهَ الْحَقِّ آمين*»([9]).
وعَنْ أَنَسٍ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ يَقُولُ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ: «*اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ إِنْ تَشَأْ لَا تُعبد فِي الْأَرْضِ*»([10]).
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*اللَّهُمَّ الْعَنْ أَبَا سُفْيَانَ، اللهمَّ الْعَنْ الْحَارِثَ بن هِشَامٍ، اللهمَّ الْعَنْ صَفْوَانَ بن أُمَيَّةَ*» فَنَزَلَتْ:  (ليس لك من الأمر شيء أو يتوب عليهم أو يعذبهم) [آل عمران: 128]. فَتَابَ الله عَلَيْهِمْ فَحَسُنَ إِسْلَامُهُمْ([11]).
ولقد عفا الله تعالى عن المؤمنين الذين فروا يوم أحد فأنزل: (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَلَّوْا مِنْكُمْ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعانِ إِنَّمَا اسْتَزَلَّهُمُ الشَّيْطانُ بِبَعْضِ مَا كَسَبُوا وَلَقَدْ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ)[آل عمران: 155].
وربط الله تعالى من جأش المسلمين فقال: (وَلا تَهِنُوا وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنْتُمُ الْأَعْلَوْنَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ إِنْ يَمْسَسْكُمْ قَرْحٌ فَقَدْ مَسَّ الْقَوْمَ قَرْحٌ مِثْلُهُ وَتِلْكَ الْأَيَّامُ نُداوِلُها بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَيَتَّخِذَ مِنْكُمْ شُهَداءَ وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ) [آل عمران: 139، 140].
وبعد أن رجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ المدينة مرَّ بامرأة من بني دينار وقد أصيب زوجها وأخوها وأبوها مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأُحُد، فلما نُعُوا لها قالت: فما فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قالوا: خيرًا يا أم فلان، هو بحمد الله كما تحبين، قالت: أرونيه حتىٰ أنظر إليه، قال: فأشير لها إليه، حتىٰ إذا رأته، قالت: كل مصيبة بعدك جلل! تريد صغيرة([12]).
وعَنْ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما قال: مر رَسُولُ الله بنسَاءِ عبد الْأَشْهَلِ يَبْكِينَ هَلْكَاهُنَّ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*لَكِنَّ حَمْزَةَ لَا بَوَاكِيَ لَهُ*»، فَجَاءَ نِسَاءُ الْأَنْصَارِ يَبْكِينَ حَمْزَةَ، فَاسْتَيْقَظَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: «*وَيْحَهُنَّ مَا انْقَلَبْنَ([13]) بَعْدُ؟ مُرُوهُنَّ فَلْيَنْقَلِبْن  َ، وَلَا يَبْكِينَ عَلَىٰ هَالِكٍ بَعْدَ الْيَوْمِ*»([14]).

([1]) العافية: قال الخطابي: هي السباع والطير تقع علىٰ الجيف فتأكلها. «عون المعبود» 6/43.

([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أبو داود (3136)، كتاب: الجنائز، باب: في الشهيد يُغسل، وأحمد 3/128، والترمذي (1016)، كتاب: الجنائز، باب: ما جاء في قتلىٰ أحد وذكره حمزة، وصححه الألباني «صحيح سنن الترمذي».

([3]) *حسن:* أخرجه أبو داود (3137)، كتاب: الجنائز، باب: في الشهيد يغسل، وصححه الألباني «صحيح سنن أبي داود».

([4]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (1343)، كتاب: الجنائز، باب: الصلاة علىٰ الشهيد، وفي رواية للبخاري أيضًا قال جابر: فكفن أبي وعمي في نمرة واحدة.
      وقد تقدم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلىٰ علىٰ حمزة رضي الله عنه والظاهر – والله أعلم- كما قال بعض العلماء منهم ابن القيم رحمه الله أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مخير بين الصلاة علىٰ الشهداء وعدم الصلاة.

([5]) النَّمِرة: نوع من الكساء.

([6]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4082)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: من قتل من المسلمين يوم أحد، ومسلم (940)، كتاب: الجنائز، باب: في كفن الميت. والإذخر: حشيش معروف طيب الرائحة.

([7]) *صحيح:* أخرجه الترمذي (1717)، كتاب: الجهاد، باب: في دفن القتيل في مقتله، صححه الألباني «صحيح سنن الترمذي»، أحمد (14101)، وصححه أحمد شاكر.

([8]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (14965)، الحاكم 3/28. 
نحض الجبل: سفح الجبل، والمعنىٰ: لوددت أني قتلت معهم، وهذا من شدة حزنه عليهم صلى الله عليه وسلم.

([9]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد 3/414، الحاكم 1/507، 3/23، 24، وقال: صحيح علىٰ شرط الشيخين، ووافقه الذهبي، وصححه الألباني في تخريج «فقه السيرة» (269).

([10]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1743)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: استحباب الدعاء بالنصر عند لقاء العدو.

([11]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4069)، كتاب: المغازي باب: ليس لك من الأمر شيء، والترمذي (3004)، كتاب: التفسير، باب: ومن سورة آل عمران واللفظ له.

([12]) *حسن:* أخرجه ابن هشام في «السيرة» 3/29، عن ابن إسحاق بسند حسن إلىٰ سعد بن أبي وقاص صلى الله عليه  سلم.

([13]) أي: ما رجعن إلىٰ بيوتهن.

([14]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد 2/84، ابن ماجه (1591)، كتاب: الجنائز، باب: ما جاء في البكاء علىٰ الميت، وصححه الألباني في «صحيح السنن».

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

10- وفي اليوم التالي لغزوة أُحُد: خرج المسلمون لغزوة حمراء الأسد.
بعد عودة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ المدينة أراد أن يطارد المشركين حتىٰ لا يفكروا في العودة ومداهمة المدينة، فأرسل مناديًا ينادي في الناس بطلب العدو وأن لا يخرجن أحدٌ إلا أَحَد حضر أُحُد، وكان ذلك في اليوم التالي لغزوة أُحُد فخرج مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كل من شهد أحدًا، سوىٰ جابر بن عبد الله خرج وهو لم يشهد أُحدًا، حيث تخلف عن أحُد لأن أباه خلفه علىٰ أخواته.
فسار جيش المسلمين حتىٰ بلغ حمراء الأسد وهي علىٰ بعد حوالي عشرين كيلو جنوب المدينة المنورة، واستعمل علىٰ المدينة ابن أم مكتوم، فلم يلق أحدًا من المشركين، ووجدهم قد رجعوا إلىٰ مكة، فأقام بها الاثنين، والثلاثاء والأربعاء ثم رجع إلىٰ المدينة([1]).
عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها قالت: ( الَّذِينَ اسْتَجابُوا لِلَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَصابَهُمُ الْقَرْحُ لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا مِنْهُمْ وَاتَّقَوْا أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ ) [آل عمران: 172] قَالَتْ لِعُرْوَةَ: يَا ابْنَ أُخْتِي كَانَ أَبَوَاكَ مِنْهُمْ الزُّبَيْرُ، وَأبو بَكْرٍ لَمَّا أَصَابَ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مَا أَصَابَ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ وَانْصَرَفَ عَنْهُ الْمُشْرِكُونَ خَافَ أَنْ يَرْجِعُوا قَالَ: «*مَنْ يَذْهَبُ فِي إِثْرِهِمْ؟*» فَانْتَدَبَ مِنْهُمْ سَبْعُونَ رَجُلًا، قَالَ: كَانَ فِيهِمْ أبو بَكْرٍ وَالزُّبَيْرُ([2]).
([1]) انظر تلك الغزوة في «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/29، 30.
([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4077)، كتاب: المغازي.
هكذا جاء في حديث عائشة أن الذين خرجوا في هذه الغزوة سبعون صحابيًا فقط، والمشهور عند أهل السير أنه خرج كل من شارك بأُحُد فالله أعلم. وقد يكون هؤلاء السبعون أول من خرجوا ثم تبعهم الباقون، كما وجه ذلك بعض العلماء والله أعلم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

إضافة :

10- وفي اليوم التالي لغزوة أُحُد: خرج المسلمون لغزوة حمراء الأسد.
..........أما المشركون فكانوا نازلين بالروحاء ، على بعد ستة وثلاثين ميلاً من المدينة ، يفكرون ويتشاورون في العودة إليها ، ويأسفون على ما فاتهم من الفرصة الصالحة . 
وكان معبد بن أبي معبد الخزاعي من المناصحين لرسول الله -r- ، فجاءه بحمراء الأسد ، وعزاه على ما أصابه في أحد ، فأمره رسول الله أن يلحق أبا سفيان ويخذله ، فلحقهم بالروحاء ، وقد أجمعوا ليعودوا إلى المدينة ، فخوفهم أشد التخويف ، قال : إن محمداً خرج في جمع لم أر مثله قط ، يتحرقون عليكم تحرقاً ، فيهم من الحنق عليكم شئ لم أر مثله قط ، ولا أرى أن ترتحلوا حتى يطلع أول الجيش من وراء هذه الأكمة . فلما سمعوا هذا خارت عزائمهم ، وانهارت معنوياتهم ، واكتفى أبو سفيان بحرب أعصاب دعائية ، إذ كلف من يقول للمسلمين :} إِن َّالنَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُواْ لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ { ، حتى لا يطارده المسلمون ، وعجل الارتحال إلى مكة . 
أما المسلمون فلم يؤثر فيهم هذا الإنذار ، بل :} ...زَادَهُمْ إِيمَاناً وَقَالُواْ حَسْبُنَا اللّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ{ وبقوا في حمراء الأسد إلى يوم الأربعاء ، ثم رجعوا إلى المدينة :} فَانقَلَبُو اْبِنِعْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَّمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ وَاتَّبَعُواْ رِضْوَانَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ { . [ 1 ]

______________________________  ___________________
[1] روضة الأنوار في سيرة النبي المختار للشيخ المباركفوري رحمه الله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم، وسنضيف هذه الإضافات للطبعة الجديدة من كتابنا ((الأغصان الندية شرح الخلاصة البهية في ترتيب أحداث السيرة النبوية))، وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أحسن الله إليكم ما منهج كتاب الأغصان الندية ،هل هو تلخيص أحداث السيرة أم الاعتماد على ما صح فقط من السيرة ؟؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> أحسن الله إليكم ما منهج كتاب الأغصان الندية ،هل هو تلخيص أحداث السيرة أم الاعتماد على ما صح فقط من السيرة ؟؟


هو كتاب حاولتُ أن أجمع فيه جميع ما ثبت في كل حدث من أحداث السيرة؛ فكانت خُطتي فيه: الرجوع أولا إلى كتب السنة والنظر في السند، فإن كان السندُ مقبولا أو ضعيفا ضعفا هينا قبلته؛ هذا إن لم يكن المتنُ منكرا، فإن لم يكن للحدث ذِكر في كتب السنة رجعت إلى كتب السيرة، فاعتمدتُ ما كان عليه إجماع أو شبه إجماع بين أهل السير.
هذا هو عموم منهجي في الكتاب، وأنا الآن أُجهز لطبعة جديدة بها بعض الزيادات والتعديلات.
فأسأل الله التوفيق والسداد.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> هذا هو عموم منهجي في الكتاب، وأنا الآن أُجهز لطبعة جديدة بها بعض الزيادات والتعديلات.


في دروس الخلافة الراشدة للشيخ عثمان الكندري حفظه الله ، أشار إلى مصادر للسيرة سأذكر ما دونته :

- السيرة النبوية لابن هشام اختصره عبدالسلام هارون تهذيب لسيرة ابن هشام . 
- السيرة النبوية الصحيحة ج2 أكرم ضياء العمري
- السيرة النبوية في ضوء المصادر الأصلية مهدي رزق الله
- اللؤلؤ المكنون في سيرة النبي المأمون لموسى العازمي
- كنوز السيرة لعثمان الخميس 
- فقه السيرة للغزالي تحقيق الشيخ الألباني
- المنهج الحركي للسيرة النبوية ج2 

نسأل الله عز وجل أن ينفع بكتابكم وزادكم علما

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> في دروس الخلافة الراشدة للشيخ عثمان الكندري حفظه الله ، أشار إلى مصادر للسيرة سأذكر ما دونته :
> 
> - السيرة النبوية لابن هشام اختصره عبدالسلام هارون تهذيب لسيرة ابن هشام . 
> - السيرة النبوية الصحيحة ج2 أكرم ضياء العمري
> - السيرة النبوية في ضوء المصادر الأصلية مهدي رزق الله
> - اللؤلؤ المكنون في سيرة النبي المأمون لموسى العازمي
> - كنوز السيرة لعثمان الخميس 
> - فقه السيرة للغزالي تحقيق الشيخ الألباني
> - المنهج الحركي للسيرة النبوية ج2 
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا، وبارك فيكم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

11- وفي هذه السنة: تزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بزينب بنت جحش رضي الله عنها بأمر الله تبارك وتعالىٰ.
هي زينب بنت جحش بن رئاب بن يَعْمَر بن صبرة بن مُرَّة بن كبير بن غنم بن دودان بن أسد بن خزيمة، الأسدية، أم المؤمنين.
وهي بنت أميمة بنت عبد المطلب، عمة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم([1]).
وكانت عند زيد بن حارثة رضي الله عنه قبل أن يتزوجها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وزيد بن حارثة بن شراحيل رضي الله عنه كان مولىٰ للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أهدته إليه خديجة بنت خويلد أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها.
وكان يدعىٰ زَيْدَ بن مُحَمَّدٍ، حيث كان قد تبناه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فكان ينسب إليه، حَتَّىٰ نَزَلَت: (ادعوهم لآبائهم هو أقسط عند الله) [الأحزاب: 5]([2]).
فبنزول هذه الآية تم تحريم التبني، وأصبح كلٌ يُنسبُ إلىٰ أبيه الذي هو من صلبه، فأصبح يقال زيد بن حارثة.
ولكن قاعدة التبني كانت متأصلة في نفوس العرب، ليس من السهل محوها، فكأن الله تعالى أراد حدوث شيء عملي يمحو هذا تمامًا من نفوسهم، فكان تزويج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من زينب بنت جحش التي كانت زوجة لرعيِّه زيد بن حارثة رضي الله عنه.
وقد ذكر الله تعالى ذلك في كتابه العزيز فقال تعالىٰ: (وَإِذْ تَقُولُ لِلَّذِي أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْسِكْ عَلَيْكَ زَوْجَكَ وَاتَّقِ اللَّهَ وَتُخْفِي فِي نَفْسِكَ مَا اللَّهُ مُبْدِيهِ وَتَخْشَى النَّاسَ وَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشاهُ) [الأحزاب: 37] يقول الله تعالىٰ لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: (وَإِذْ تَقُولُ لِلَّذِي أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِ) وهو زيد بن حارثة أنعم الله عليه بالإسلام، واتباع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنعم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه بالعتق من الرق.
(أَمْسِكْ عَلَيْكَ زَوْجَكَ وَاتَّقِ اللَّهَ) زينب رضي الله عنها، حيث جَاءَ زَيْدُ بن حَارِثَةَ يَشْكُو للنَّبِيِ صلى الله عليه وسلم زينب رضي الله عنها، فجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: «*اتَّقِ الله وَأَمْسِكْ عَلَيْكَ زَوْجَكَ*»([3]). 
وكان الله تعالى قد أعلم نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها ستكون زوجته، ولذلك قال الله تعالىٰ له: (وَتُخْفِي فِي نَفْسِكَ مَا اللَّهُ مُبْدِيهِ وَتَخْشَى النَّاسَ وَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشاهُ) أي: لا تخفي ما أطلعك الله عليه من أنها ستكون زوجتك، (وَتَخْشَى النَّاسَ)  من أن يقولوا: طلق محمد زوجة ابنه ليتزوجها (وَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشاهُ) .
ثم يقول الله تعالىٰ: (فَلَمَّا قَضى زَيْدٌ مِنْها وَطَراً)  الوطر: الحاجة، أي: فلما فرغ زيدٌ منها وفارقها (زَوَّجْناكَها) فكان زواجها رضي الله عنها من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأمر من الله تعالى، ولذلك كَانَتْ تَفْخَرُ عَلَىٰ زوجات النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وتَقُولُ لهن: زَوَّجَكُنَّ أَهَالِيكُنَّ وَزَوَّجَنِي الله تَعَالَىٰ مِنْ فَوْقِ سَبْعِ سَمَوَاتٍ([4]).
عَنِ أَنَس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قَالَ: لَمَّا انْقَضَتْ عِدَّةُ زَيْنَبَ قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لِزَيْدٍ: «*اذْهَبْ فَاذْكُرْهَا عَلَيَّ*»، قَالَ: فَانْطَلَقَ حَتَّىٰ أَتَاهَا قَالَ وَهِيَ تُخَمِّرُ عَجِينَهَا، قال: فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهَا عَظُمَتْ فِي صَدْرِي حَتَّىٰ مَا أَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ أَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهَا؛ أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله ذَكَرَهَا، فَوَلَّيْتُهَا ظَهْرِي، وَنكَصْتُ عَلَىٰ عَقِبَيَّ فَقُلْتُ: يَا زَيْنَبُ أَرْسَلَنِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَذْكُرُكِ، قَالَتْ: مَا أَنَا بِصَانِعَةٍ شَيْئًا حَتَّىٰ أُؤَامِرَ رَبِّي، فَقَامَتْ إِلَىٰ مَسْجِدِهَا، وَنَزَلَ الْقُرْآنُ وَجَاءَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا بِغَيْرِ إِذْنٍ([5]).
وليمة عُرس زينب رضي الله عنها:
عَنْ أَنَسٍ قَالَ: مَا رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَوْلَمَ عَلَىٰ امرأة – أو علىٰ شَيْءٍ مِنْ نِسَائِهِ- مَا أَوْلَمَ عَلَىٰ زَيْنَبَ فإنه ذبح شَاةً([6]).
وفي لفظ لمسلم: مَا أَوْلَمَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَىٰ امْرَأَةٍ مِنْ نِسَائِهِ أكثر أو أفضل ممَا أَوْلَمَ عَلَىٰ زَيْنَبَ، أطعمهم خبزًا ولحمًا حتىٰ تركوه.
وعَنْ أَنَسِ أيضًا قَالَ: تَزَوَّجَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَدَخَلَ بِأَهْلِهِ – زينب رضي الله عنها- قَالَ: فَصَنَعَتْ أُمِّي أُمُّ سُلَيْمٍ حَيْسًا([7])، فَجَعَلَتْهُ فِي تَوْرٍ([8]) فَقَالَتْ: يَا أَنَسُ اذْهَبْ بِهَذَا إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقُلْ بَعَثَتْ بِهَذَا إِلَيْكَ أُمِّي، وَهِيَ تُقْرِئُكَ السَّلَامَ، وَتَقُولُ: إِنَّ هَذَا لَكَ مِنَّا قَلِيلٌ يَا رَسُولَ الله، فَقَالَ: «*ضَعْهُ*»، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*اذْهَبْ فَادْعُ لِي فُلَانًا وَفُلَانًا وَفُلَانًا وَمَنْ لَقِيتَ*» وَسَمَّىٰ رِجَالًا، قَالَ: فَدَعَوْتُ مَنْ سَمَّىٰ وَمَنْ لَقِيتُ. وقيل لِأَنَسٍ: عَدَدَكَمْ كَانُوا؟ قَالَ: زُهَاءَ ثَلَاثِمِائَةٍ. وَقَالَ لِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*يَا أَنَسُ هَاتِ التَّوْرَ*»، قَالَ: فَدَخَلُوا حَتَّىٰ امْتَلَأَتْ الصُّفَّةُ وَالْحُجْرَةُ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*لِيَتَحَلَّقْ عَشَرَةٌ عَشَرَةٌ وَلْيَأْكُلْ كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِمَّا يَلِيهِ*»، قَالَ: فَأَكَلُوا حَتَّىٰ شَبِعُوا، قَالَ: فَخَرَجَتْ طَائِفَةٌ وَدَخَلَتْ طَائِفَةٌ، حَتَّىٰ أَكَلُوا كُلُّهُمْ، فَقَالَ لِي: «*يَا أَنَسُ ارْفَعْ*»، قَالَ: فَرَفَعْتُ فَمَا أَدْرِي حِينَ وَضَعْتُ كَانَ أَكْثَرَ أَمْ حِينَ رَفَعْتُ([9]).
واختلف أهل التاريخ والسير في تاريخ زواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من زينب رضي الله عنها وقد رجح فضيلة الشيخ وحيد بن بالي – حفظه الله- زواجه منها في العام الثالث من الهجرة، حيث قال: وهو قول خليفة بن خياط، وأبي عبيدة معمر بن المثنىٰ، وابن منده، وهو أقوىٰ من قول من قال بأنه في العام الخامس من الهجرة([10]).

([1]) «البداية والنهاية» 4/163.

([2]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4782)، كتاب: التفسير، مسلم (2425)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: فضائل زيد بن حارثة وأسامة بن زيد.

([3]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (7420)، كتاب: التوحيد.

([4]) *صحيح:* انظر التخريج السابق.

([5]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1428)، كتاب: النكاح، باب: زواج زينب بنت جحش.

([6]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (5168)، كتاب: النكاح، باب: الوليمة ولو شاة، ومسلم (1428)، كتاب: النكاح، باب: زواج زينب بنت جحش، ونزول الحجاب وإثبات وليمة العُرس.

([7]) الحيس: هو التمر والسمن والأقط يخلط ويُعجن، والأقط: الجبن الجاف.

([8]) التور: إناء من نحاس.

([9]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (5163)، كتاب: النكاح، باب: الهدية للعروس، ومسلم (1428)، كتاب: النكاح، باب: زواج زينب بنت جحش، ونزول الحجاب، وإثبات وليمة العُرس.

([10]) «الخلاصة البهية» (38) هامش.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

12- وفي صبيحة عُرْس زينب رضي الله عنها نزلت آية الحجاب.
قَالَ أنس رضي الله عنه: فَرَفَعْتُ – أي: الطعام- فَمَا أَدْرِي حِينَ وَضَعْتُ كَانَ أَكْثَرَ أَمْ حِينَ رَفَعْتُ، قَالَ: وَجَلَسَ طَوَائِفُ مِنْهُمْ يَتَحَدَّثُونَ فِي بَيْتِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَرَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جَالِسٌ وَزَوْجَتُهُ مُوَلِّيَةٌ وَجْهَهَا إِلَىٰ الْحَائِطِ فَثَقُلُوا عَلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَخَرَجَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَسَلَّمَ عَلَىٰ نِسَائِهِ ثُمَّ رَجَعَ فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قَدْ رَجَعَ ظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ ثَقُلُوا عَلَيْهِ، قَالَ: فَابْتَدَرُوا الْبَابَ فَخَرَجُوا كُلُّهُمْ، وَجَاءَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حَتَّىٰ أَرْخَىٰ السِّتْرَ وَدَخَلَ وَأَنَا جَالِسٌ فِي الْحُجْرَةِ فَلَمْ يَلْبَثْ إِلَّا يَسِيرًا حَتَّىٰ خَرَجَ عَلَيَّ، وَأُنْزِلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ فَخَرَجَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَقَرَأَهُنَّ عَلَىٰ النَّاسِ: (يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَدْخُلُوا بُيُوتَ النَّبِيِّ إِلاَّ أَنْ يُؤْذَنَ لَكُمْ إِلى طَعامٍ غَيْرَ ناظِرِينَ إِناهُ وَلكِنْ إِذا دُعِيتُمْ فَادْخُلُوا فَإِذا طَعِمْتُمْ فَانْتَشِرُوا وَلا مُسْتَأْنِسِينَ لِحَدِيثٍ إِنَّ ذلِكُمْ كانَ يُؤْذِي النَّبِيَّ) [الأحزاب: 53] إِلَىٰ آخِرِ الْآيَةِ([1]).

([1]) *متفق عليه:* انظر التخريج السابق.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

13- وفي هذه السنة -الثالثة -: نزل تحريم الخمر.
كان شرب الخمر عادة أساسية عند رجالات العرب في الجاهلية، وكان يصعب علىٰ الواحد منهم ترك ذلك الأمر.
فلما جاء الإسلام، وجاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالتشريع من عند العِليم الخبير، لم يُحرم الخمر مرة واحدة بل كان ذلك تدريجيًا، تيسيرًا من الله تعالىٰ علىٰ هؤلاء الذين تأصلت فيهم هذه العادة. 
فأنزل الله تعالىٰ أولاً: (يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا)[البقرة:219].
فشربه بعض الناس وتركه البعض، فقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: اللهم بيِّن لنا في الخمر بيانًا شافيًا، فنزلت: (يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ سُكارى حَتَّى تَعْلَمُوا مَا تَقُولُونَ)[النساء: 43] فكان المنادي إذا أقام الصلاة قال: لا تقربوا الصلاة وأنتم سكارىٰ، فقَالَ عُمَرُ: اللهمَّ بَيِّنْ لَنَا فِي الْخَمْرِ بَيَانًا شَافِيًا فَنَزَلَتْ: (يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالْأَنْصابُ وَالْأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ)[المائدة: 90] إلىٰ قوله: (فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنْتَهُونَ)[المائدة: 91] فقَالَ عُمَرُ رضي الله عنه: انْتَهَيْنَا، انْتَهَيْنَا([1]).
وعن سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه قَالَ: أَتَيْتُ عَلَىٰ نَفَرٍ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ وَالْمُهَاجِرِي  نَ، فَقَالُوا: تَعَالَ نُطْعِمْكَ وَنَسْقِكَ خَمْرًا، وَذَلِكَ قَبْلَ أَنْ تُحَرَّمَ الْخَمْرُ، قَالَ: فَأَتَيْتُهُمْ فِي حَشٍّ – وَالْحَشُّ: الْبُسْتَانُ- فَإِذَا رَأْسُ جَزُورٍ مَشْوِيٌّ عِنْدَهُمْ، وَزِقٌّ مِنْ خَمْرٍ([2])، قَالَ: فَأَكَلْتُ وَشَرِبْتُ مَعَهُمْ، قَالَ: فَذَكَرْتُ الْأَنْصَارَ وَالْمُهَاجِرِي  نَ عِنْدَهُمْ، فَقُلْتُ: الْمُهَاجِرُونَ خَيْرٌ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ، قَالَ: فَأَخَذَ رَجُلٌ أَحَدَ لَحْيَيْ الرَّأْسِ([3]) فَضَرَبَنِي بِهِ فَجَرَحَ بِأَنْفِي، فَأَتَيْتُ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ، فَأَنْزَلَ الله تعالى فِيَّ شَأْنَ الْخَمْرِ: (إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالْأَنْصابُ وَالْأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطانِ) ([4]).
وعَنْ أَنَس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قَالَ: كُنْتُ سَاقِيَ الْقَوْمِ فِي مَنْزِلِ أبي طَلْحَةَ، فَنَزَلَ تَحْرِيمُ الْخَمْرِ، فَأَمَرَ مُنَادِيًا فَنَادَىٰ، فَقَالَ أبو طَلْحَةَ: اخْرُجْ فَانْظُرْ مَا هَذَا الصَّوْتُ، قَالَ: فَخَرَجْتُ، فَقُلْتُ: هَذَا مُنَادٍ يُنَادِي: أَلَا إِنَّ الْخَمْرَ قَدْ حُرِّمَتْ، فَقَالَ لِي: اذْهَبْ فَأَهْرِقْهَا، قَالَ: فَجَرَتْ فِي سِكَكِ الْمَدِينَةِ، قَالَ: وَكَانَتْ خَمْرُهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ الْفَضِيخَ([5])، فَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْقَوْمِ: قُتِلَ قَوْمٌ وَهْيَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ، قَالَ: فَأَنْزَلَ الله: (لَيْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا طَعِمُوا )[المائدة: 93]([6]).
وكان تحريم الخمر سنة ثلاث بعد وقعة أُحُد([7]).([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه النسائي (5540)، كتاب: الأشربة، باب: تحريم الخمر، وصححه الألباني.

([2]) الزقُّ: وعاء من جلد.

([3]) أي رأس الجزور الذي كانوا يأكلونه، واللَّحْىٰ: الفك.

([4]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1748)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: في فضل سعد بن أبي وقاص.

([5]) الفضيخ: خمر يصنع من ثمر النخل.

([6]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4620)، كتاب: تفسير القرآن، ومسلم (1980)، كتاب: الأشربة، باب: تحريم الخمر.

([7]) انظر: «الجامع لأحكام القرآن» للقرطبي 6/214.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السنة الرابعة من الهجرة
وفيها ثلاثة عشر حدثاً:
1- في المحرم من هذه السنة: كانت سرية أبي سلمة رضي الله عنه إلي طُلَيحه 
الأَسَديِّ، فغنم وأسر.
وكان من نتائج غزوة أُحُد أن تجرأ الأعراب حول المدينة علىٰ المسلمين وظهر ذلك في التجمعات التي قام بها بنو أسد بقيادة طُليحه الأسدي وأخيه سليمة في نجد، وبنو هذيل بقيادة خالد بن سفيان الهذلي في عرفات، مستهدفين غزو المدينة طمعاً في خيراتها وانتصاراً لشركهم ومظاهرة لقريش وتقرباً إليها، وكان ذلك في شهر محرم من السنة الرابعة للهجرة.
وتحرك المسلمون قبل أن يستفحل الأمر، فأرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أبا سلمة بن عبد الأسد بمائة وخمسين رجلاً من المهاجرين والأنصار إلي طليحة الأسدي الذي تفرق أتباعه تاركين إبلهم وماشيتهم بيد المسلمين من هول المفاجأة([1]).([1]) «السيرة النبوية الصحيحة» أكرم ضياء العمري 2/398، والسرية ذكرها ابن سعد في «الطبقات» 2/50، وابن القيم في «زاد المعاد» 3/218.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

2- وفي المحرم أيضاً من هذه السنة: بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عبد الله بن أُنيس رضي الله عنه إلى خالد بن سفيان الهذلي، فقتل خالداً وعاد سالماً.
عَنِ عبد الله بن أُنَيْسٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: دَعَانِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: «*إِنَّهُ قَدْ بَلَغَنِي أَنَّ ابْنَ سُفْيَانَ يَجْمَعُ لِي النَّاسَ لِيَغْزُوَنِي، وَهُوَ بنخلة أو بِعُرَنَةَ، فَأْتِهِ فَاقْتُلْهُ*» قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله انْعَتْهُ لِي حَتَّىٰ أَعْرِفَهُ، قَالَ: «*ذلك إِذَا رَأَيْتَهُ أذكرك الشيطان، وآية ما بينك وبينه أنك إذا رأيته وَجَدْتَ لَهُ قْشَعْرِيَرَةً*»، قَالَ: فَخَرَجْتُ مُتَوَشِّحًا سَيْفِي، حَتَّىٰ دفعْتُ إلَيْهِ وَهُوَ في ظُعُنٍ يَرْتَادُ لَهُنَّ مَنْزِلًا، وَحِينَ كَانَ وَقْتُ الْعَصْرِ، فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ وَجَدْتُ مَا قال رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ الْقْشَعْرِيرَة  ِ، فَأَقْبَلْتُ نَحْوَهُ، وَخَشِيتُ أَنْ يَكُونَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَهُ بمُحَاوَلَةٌ تَشْغَلُنِي عَنْ الصَّلَاةِ، فَصَلَّيْتُ وَأَنَا أَمْشِي نَحْوَهُ، وأُومِئُ بِرَأْسِي، فَلَمَّا انْتَهَيْتُ إِلَيْهِ، قَالَ: مَنْ الرَّجُلُ؟ قُلْتُ: رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْعَرَبِ سَمِعَ بِكَ وَبِجَمْعِكَ لِهَذَا الرَّجُلِ، فَجَاءَكَ لِذَلك، قَالَ: أَجَلْ، أَنَا لفِي ذَلِكَ، قَالَ: فَمَشَيْتُ مَعَهُ شَيْئًا، حَتَّىٰ إِذَا أَمْكَنَنِي حَمَلْتُ عَلَيْهِ السَّيْفَ حَتَّىٰ فقَتَلْتُهُ، ثُمَّ خَرَجْتُ وَتَرَكْتُ ظَعَائِنَهُ – نساءه- مُنكِبَّاتٍ عَلَيْهِ، فَلَمَّا قَدِمْتُ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَرَآنِي، قَالَ: «*أَفْلَحَ الْوَجْهُ*»، قُلْتُ: قد قَتَلْتُهُ يَا رَسُولَ الله، قَالَ: «*صَدَقْتَ*»، ثُمَّ قَامَ فأدخلني بَيْتِهِ، فَأَعْطَانِي عَصًا، فَقَالَ: «*أَمْسِكْ هَذِهِ عِنْدَكَ يَا عبد الله بن أُنَيْسٍ*»، قَالَ: فَخَرَجْتُ بِهَا عَلَىٰ النَّاسِ، فَقَالُوا: مَا هَذِهِ الْعَصَا؟ قُلْتُ: أَعْطَانِيهَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَمَرَنِي أَنْ أَمْسِكَهَا عندي، قَالُوا: أفلَا تَرْجِعُ إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَتَسْأَلَهُ لم ذَلِكَ؟ قَالَ: فَرَجَعْتُ إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله لِمَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي هَذِهِ الْعَصَا؟ قَالَ: «*آيَةٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ، إِنَّ أَقَلَّ النَّاسِ الْمُتَخَصِّرُو  نَ يَوْمَئِذٍ*»([1]).
فَقَرَنَهَا عبد الله بن أنيس بِسَيْفِهِ، فَلَمْ تَزَلْ بسيفه حَتَّىٰ مَاتَ، ثم أَمَرَ بِهَا فَصُبَّتْ فِي كَفَنِهِ، ثُمَّ دُفِنَا جَمِيعًا([2]).

([1]) المتخصرون: أي المتكئون علىٰ المخاصر، جمع مخصره وهي ما يمسكه الإنسان بيده من عصا وغيرها.
والمراد هنا: الذين يأتون يوم القيامة ومعهم أعمال صالحة يتكئون عليها.

([2]) أخرجه أبو داود (1249) كتاب: الصلاة، باب: صلاة الطالب مختصرًا، صححه الألباني في «الصحيحة» (3293)، أحمد 3/496، وقال ابن كثير في «تفسيره» 1/295: إسناده جيد، وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في «الفتح» 2/350: إسناده حسن.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

3- وفي صفر من هذه السنة: كانت سريةُ الرَّجيع.
الرَّجِيع: اِسْم مَوْضِع مِنْ بِلَادِ هُذَيْلٍ كَانَتْ الْوَقْعَة بِقُرْبٍ مِنْهُ فَسُمِّيَتْ بِهِ([1]).
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قَالَ: بَعَثَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَشَرَةَ رَهْطٍ سَرِيَّةً عَيْنًا([2]) وَأَمَّرَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَاصِمَ بن ثَابِتٍ الْأَنْصَارِيَّ – جَدَّ عَاصِمِ بن عُمَرَ بن الْخَطَّابِ- فَانْطَلَقُوا، حَتَّىٰ إِذَا كَانُوا بِالْهَدَأَةِ – وَهُوَ بَيْنَ عُسْفَانَ وَمَكَّةَ- ذُكِرُوا لِحَيٍّ مِنْ هُذَيْلٍ يُقَالُ لَهُمْ بنو لَحْيَانَ، فَنَفَرُوا لَهُمْ قَرِيبًا مِنْ مِائَتَيْ رَجُلٍ كُلُّهُمْ رَامٍ، فَاقْتَصُّوا آثَارَهُمْ حَتَّىٰ وَجَدُوا مَأْكَلَهُمْ تَمْرًا تَزَوَّدُوهُ مِنْ الْمَدِينَةِ، فَقَالُوا: هَذَا تَمْرُ يَثْرِبَ، فَاقْتَصُّوا آثَارَهُمْ، فَلَمَّا رَآهُمْ عَاصِمٌ وَأَصْحَابُهُ لَجَئُوا إِلَىٰ فَدْفَدٍ([3])، وَأَحَاطَ بِهِمْ الْقَوْمُ، فَقَالُوا لَهُمْ: انْزِلُوا وَأَعْطُونَا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَلَكُمْ الْعَهْدُ وَالْمِيثَاقُ وَلَا نَقْتُلُ مِنْكُمْ أَحَدًا، فقَالَ عَاصِمُ بن ثَابِتٍ أَمِيرُ السَّرِيَّةِ: أَمَّا أَنَا فَوَاللَّهِ لَا أَنْزِلُ الْيَوْمَ فِي ذِمَّةِ كَافِرٍ، اللهمَّ أَخْبِرْ عَنَّا نَبِيَّكَ، فَرَمَوْهُمْ بِالنَّبْلِ، فَقَتَلُوا عَاصِمًا فِي سَبْعَةٍ، فَنَزَلَ إِلَيْهِمْ ثَلَاثَةُ رَهْطٍ بِالْعَهْدِ وَالْمِيثَاقِ مِنْهُمْ خُبَيْبٌ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ  ، وَابْنُ دَثِنَةَ، وَرَجُلٌ آخَرُ، فَلَمَّا اسْتَمْكَنُوا مِنْهُمْ أَطْلَقُوا أَوْتَارَ قِسِيِّهِمْ فَأَوْثَقُوهُمْ  ، فَقَالَ الرَّجُلُ الثَّالِثُ: هَذَا أَوَّلُ الْغَدْرِ، وَاللَّهِ لَا أَصْحَبُكُمْ، إِنَّ لِي فِي هَؤُلَاءِ لَأُسْوَةً – يُرِيدُ الْقَتْلَىٰ- وجَرَّرُوهُ وَعَالَجُوهُ عَلَىٰ أَنْ يَصْحَبَهُمْ فَأَبَىٰ، فَقَتَلُوهُ، فَانْطَلَقُوا بِخُبَيْبٍ وَابْنِ دَثِنَةَ حَتَّىٰ بَاعُوهُمَا بِمَكَّةَ بَعْدَ وَقْعَةِ بَدْرٍ، فَابْتَاعَ خُبَيْبًا بنو الْحَارِثِ بن عَامِرِ بن نَوْفَلِ بن عبد مَنَافٍ، وَكَانَ خُبَيْبٌ هُوَ قَتَلَ الْحَارِثَ بن عَامِرٍ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ، فَلَبِثَ خُبَيْبٌ عِنْدَهُمْ أَسِيرًا، تقول بنتَ الْحَارِثِ بن عامر: أَنَّهُمْ حِينَ اجْتَمَعُوا اسْتَعَارَ مِنْهَا مُوسَىٰ يَسْتَحِدُّ بِهَا فَأَعَارَتْهُ، فَأَخَذَ ابْنًا لِي وَأَنَا غَافِلَةٌ حِينَ أَتَاهُ، قَالَتْ: فَوَجَدْتُهُ مُجْلِسَهُ عَلَىٰ فَخِذِهِ وَالْمُوسَىٰ بِيَدِهِ فَفَزِعْتُ فَزْعَةً عَرَفَهَا خُبَيْبٌ فِي وَجْهِي، فَقَالَ: تَخْشَيْنَ أَنْ أَقْتُلَهُ؟ مَا كُنْتُ لِأَفْعَلَ ذَلِكَ، وَاللَّهِ مَا رَأَيْتُ أَسِيرًا قَطُّ خَيْرًا مِنْ خُبَيْبٍ، وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ وَجَدْتُهُ يَوْمًا يَأْكُلُ مِنْ قِطْفِ عِنَبٍ فِي يَدِهِ وَإِنَّهُ لَمُوثَقٌ فِي الْحَدِيدِ، وَمَا بِمَكَّةَ مِنْ ثَمَرٍ، وَكَانَتْ تَقُولُ: إِنَّهُ لَرِزْقٌ مِنْ الله رَزَقَهُ خُبَيْبًا، فَلَمَّا خَرَجُوا مِنْ الْحَرَمِ لِيَقْتُلُوهُ فِي الْحِلِّ، قَالَ لَهُمْ خُبَيْبٌ: ذَرُونِي أَرْكَعْ رَكْعَتَيْنِ، فكان أول من سن الرَكْعَتَيْنِ عند القتل هو، ثُمَّ قَالَ: لَوْلَا أَنْ تَظُنُّوا أَنَّ مَا بِي جَزَعٌ لَطَوَّلْتُهَا اللهمَّ أَحْصِهِمْ عَدَدًا، ثم قال:
مَا أُبَالِي حِينَ أُقْتَلُ مُسْلِمًا

عَلَىٰ أَيِّ شِقٍّ كَانَ لِلَّهِ مَصْرَعِي

وَذَلِكَ فِي ذَاتِ الْإِلَهِ وَإِنْ يَشَأْ

يُبَارِكْ عَلَىٰ أَوْصَالِ شِلْوٍ مُمَزَّعِ



فَقَتَلَهُ عقبة بن الْحَارِثِ، واسْتَجَابَ الله لِعَاصِمِ بن ثَابِتٍ يَوْمَ أُصِيبَ – عندما قال: اللهم أَخْبِر نبيك عنَّا فَأَخْبَرَ الله تعالى نبيه بهم- وأخبر النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَصْحَابَهُ خَبَرَهُمْ وَمَا أُصِيبُوا، وَبَعَثَ نَاسٌ مِنْ كُفَّارِ قُرَيْشٍ إِلَىٰ عَاصِمٍ حِينَ حُدِّثُوا أَنَّهُ قُتِلَ لِيُؤْتَوْا بِشَيْءٍ مِنْهُ يُعْرَفُ، وَكَانَ قَدْ قَتَلَ رَجُلًا مِنْ عُظَمَائِهِمْ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ، فَبُعِثَ عَلَىٰ عَاصِمٍ مِثْلُ الظُّلَّةِ مِنْ الدَّبْرِ([4]) فَحَمَتْهُ مِنْ رَسُولِهِمْ، فَلَمْ يَقْدِرُوا عَلَىٰ أَنْ يَقْطَعَ مِنْ لَحْمِهِ شَيْئًا([5]).
وقد كان عاصم قد أعطىٰ الله عهدًا أن لا يمسه مشرك، ولا يمسَّ مشركًا أبدًا، تنجسًا – أي: خشية تنجسه منهم-؛ فكان عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يقول حين بلغه أن الدَّبْر منعته: يحفظ الله العبد المؤمن، كان عاصم نذر أن لا يمسه مشرك، ولا يمس مشركًا أبدًا في حياته، فمنعه الله بعد وفاته، كما امتنع منه في حياته([6]).
وأمَّا زيد بن الدِّثنَّة فابتاعه صفوان بن أُمية ليقتله بأبيه أُمية بن خلف، وبعث به صفوان بن أميه مع مولىٰ له يقال له: نِسطاس، إلىٰ التنعيم، وأخرجوه من الحرم ليقتلوه، واجتمع رهط من قريش فيهم أبو سفيان بن حرب، فقال له أبو سفيان حين قُدِّم ليقتل: أُنشدك الله يا زيد، أتحبّ أن محمدًا عندنا الآن في مكانك نضرب عنقه، وأنك في أهلك؟ قال: والله ما أحبُّ أن محمدًا الآن في مكانه الذي هو فيه تصيبه شوكة تؤذيه، وإني جالس في أهلي، قال: يقول أبو سفيان: ما رأيت من الناس أحدًا يحبُّ أحدًا كحب أصحاب محمد محمدًا، ثم قتله نِسطاس([7]).

([1]) «فتح الباري» 7/438.
([2]) أي: عينًا له يتجسسون علىٰ الأعداء حول المدينة.
هذه رواية البخاري وذكر ابن إ سحاق بسند مرسل أن هذه السرية لم تكن عينًا للتجسس، وإنما قدم علىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رهط من قبيلتي عَضَل والقارَة، فقالوا: يا رسول الله إن فينا إسلامًا، فابعث نفرًا من أصحابك يُفقهوننا في الدين، ويُقرئوننا القرآن، ويعلموننا شرائع الإسلام، فبعث النبي r معهم ستة من أصحابه فغدروا بهم. وذكر نحو ما في رواية البخاري، والراجح ما في «الصحيح». والله أعلم.
([3]) الفدفد: المكان المرتفع.
([4]) الظُّلَّة: السحابة، والدَّبْر: ذكور النحل، أي: أن الله أرسل عليه سحابة من النحل فحمته منهم.
([5]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3045)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: هل يستأسر الرجل؟ ومن لم يستأسر، ومن ركع ركعتين عند القتل، وأخرجه أيضًا (4086)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الرجيع، ورعل وذكوان، وبئر معونة وحديث عضل والقارة، وعاصم بن ثابت وخبيب وأصحابه.
([6]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/83.
([7]) السابق.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

4- وفي صفر أيضًا من هذه السنة: كانت سرية بئر معونة.
عَنْ أَنَسِ بن مَالِكٍ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رِعْلًا وَذَكْوَانَ وَعُصَيَّةَ وَبَنِي لَحْيَانَ اسْتَمَدُّوا رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَىٰ عَدُوٍّ([1]).
هذه رواية البخاري، أما رواية مسلم: عَنْ أَنَسِ قَالَ: جَاءَ نَاسٌ إِلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالُوا: أَنْ ابْعَثْ مَعَنَا رِجَالًا يُعَلِّمُونَا الْقُرْآنَ وَالسُّنَّةَ([2]).
فبعث إليهم سَبْعِينَ رجلًا مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ يقال لهم الْقُرَّاءَ فِي زَمَانِهِمْ، كَانُوا يَحْتَطِبُونَ بِالنَّهَارِ، وَيُصَلُّونَ بِاللَّيْلِ، وأمَّرَ عليهم حرام بن ملحان – قال أنس بن مالك-: حَتَّىٰ كَانُوا بِبِئْرِ مَعُونَةَ – علىٰ بعد 160 كيلو- من المدينة غَدَرُ بِهِمْ عامر بن الطفيل، حيث ذهب إليه حرام بن ملحان رضي الله عنه ومعه رجلان، كان أحدهما أعرج، فقال لهما حرام: كونا قريبًا حتىٰ آتيهم فإن آمنوني كنتم –آمنين- وإن قتلوني أتيتم أصحابكم، فذهب إليه فقال: أتُأمِّنوني أُبلغ رسالة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فجعل يُحدِّثهم، وأومئوا إلىٰ رجل فأتاه من خلفه فطعنه فقال حرام بن ملحان رضي الله عنه بالدَّم هذا فنضحه علىٰ وجهه ورأسه ثم قال: فزتُ وربِّ الكعبة، ثم اجتمعوا عليهم فقتلوهم جميعًا غير الرجل الأعرج الذي كان مع حرام بن ملحان صعد علىٰ رأس جبل، وعمرو بن أمية الضمري أُسر ثم خلا عامر بن الطفيل سبيله لما أعلمه أنه من مضر.
وكان عامر بن الطفيل هذا يكنُّ عداءً شديدًا للنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث أرسل إلىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخَيَّرَه بَيْنَ ثَلَاثِ خِصَالٍ، فَقَالَ له: يَكُونُ لَكَ أَهْلُ السَّهْلِ وَلِي أَهْلُ الْمَدَرِ، أَوْ أَكُونُ خَلِيفَتَكَ، أَوْ أَغْزُوكَ بِأَهْلِ غَطَفَانَ بِأَلْفٍ وَأَلْفٍ، فقد كان يحقد علىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويرىٰ أنه أخذ مكانةً لابدَّ أنْ يُشركه فيها.
وسأل عامر بن الطفيل عمرو بن أمية عن أحد القتلىٰ فقال له: مَنْ هَذَا؟ فَقَالَ عَمْرُو بن أُمَيَّةَ: هَذَا عَامِرُ بن فُهَيْرَةَ، فَقَالَ عامر بن الطفيل: لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُهُ بَعْدَ مَا قُتِلَ رُفِعَ إِلَىٰ السَّمَاءِ حَتَّىٰ إِنِّي لَأَنْظُرُ إِلَىٰ السَّمَاءِ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْأَرْضِ ثُمَّ وُضِعَ.
فَأَتَىٰ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم خَبَرُهُمْ فَنَعَاهُمْ فَقَالَ: «*إِنَّ أَصْحَابَكُمْ قَدْ أُصِيبُوا، وَإِنَّهُمْ قَدْ سَأَلُوا رَبَّهُمْ، فَقَالُوا: رَبَّنَا أَخْبِرْ عَنَّا إِخْوَانَنَا بِمَا رَضِينَا عَنْكَ وَرَضِيتَ عَنَّا*»، وَأُصِيبَ يَوْمَئِذٍ فِيهِمْ عُرْوَةُ بن أَسْماءَ بن الصَّلْتِ، وَمُنْذِرُ بن عَمْرٍو، فَأَنْزَلَ الله تَعَالَىٰ لِنَبِيِّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا أَصْحَابِ بِئْرِ مَعُونَةَ قُرْآنًا قَرَأْه الصحابة حَتَّىٰ نُسِخَ بَعْدُ بَلِّغُوا قَوْمَنَا فَقَدْ لَقِينَا رَبَّنَا فَرَضِيَ عَنَّا وَرَضِينَا عَنْهُ.
فظل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شَهْرًا يَدْعُو عَلَىٰ رِعْلٍ وَذَكْوَانَ وعصية، وَيَقُولُ: «*عُصَيَّةُ عَصَتِ الله وَرَسُولَهُ*»([3]).

([1]) أخرجه البخاري (4090)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الرجيع.

([2]) أخرجه مسلم (677)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: ثبوت الجنة للشهيد.

([3]) انظر جميع هذه الأحداث في «صحيح البخاري»، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الرجيع وبئر معونة ، حديث (4088) إلىٰ الحديث رقم (4096) كلها عن أنس رضي الله عنه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

5- وفي هذه السنة: كانت سرية عمرو بن أمية الضمري لقتل أبي سفيان لكنه لم يتمكن منه.
قيل إن أبا سفيان بن حرب أرسل رجلاً إلىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليقتله، فأُخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم به، وجيء بالرجل فأخبره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بما جاء من أجله فأسلم الرجل، ثم أرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عمرو بن أُمية الضمري لقتل أبي سفيان علىٰ إثْر هذا فلم يتمكن من قتله ورجع([1]).

([1]) ذكر تفاصيل هذه السرية كاملة ابن كثير في «البداية والنهاية» 4/80- 82. وفي سندها الواقدي وهو متروك وإن كان بعض العلماء يقبل رواياته في «المغازي».

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

6- وفي ربيع الأول من هذه السنة: غدرت يهود بني النضير، فحاصرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم أجلاهم عن المدينة.
كان سبب غزو بني النضير ومحاصرتهم وإجلائهم عن المدينة أنه لما قُتل أصحاب بئر معونة، من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكانوا سبعين، وأفلت منهم عمرو بن أمية الضمري، فلما كان في أثناء الطريق راجعًا إلىٰ المدينة قتل رجلين من بني عامر، وكان معهما عهد من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمان لم يعلم به عمرو، فلما رجع أخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*لقد قتلت رجلين لأدِينَّهما*» وكان بين بني النضير وبني عامر حلف وعهد، فخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ بني النضير يستعينهم في دية ذينك الرجلين، وكان منازل بني النضير علىٰ أميال من المدينة.
فلما أتاهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستعينهم في دية ذينك القتيلين، قالوا: نعم، يا أبا القاسم، نعينك علىٰ ما أحببت، ثم خلا بعضهم ببعض فقالوا: إنكم لن تجدوا الرجل علىٰ مثل حاله هذه، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالسًا إلىٰ جنب جدار من بيوتهم، فمن رجل يصعد علىٰ هذا البيت فيلقىٰ عليه صخرة فيُريحنا منه؟ فانتُدب لذلك أحدهم وهو عمرو بن جحاش بن كعب، فقال: أنا لذلك، فصعد ليلقىٰ عليه صخرة كما قال، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في نفر من أصحابه، فيهم أبو بكر وعمر وعليٌّ، فأتىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الخبر من السماء بما أراد القوم، فقام وخرج راجعًا إلىٰ المدينة، فلما استلبث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه قاموا في طلبه، فلقوا رجلاً مقبلاً من المدينة، فسألوه عنه فقال: رأيته داخلاً المدينة، فأقبل أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتىٰ انتهوا إليه، فأخبرهم الخبر بما كانت يهود أرادت من الغدر به، وأمر رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم بالتهيؤ لحربهم والمسير إليهم، ثم سار حتىٰ نزل بهم فتحصنوا منه في الحصون (وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ مانِعَتُهُمْ حُصُونُهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ ) [الحشر: 2] وصدق الله إذ يقول: (لا يُقاتِلُونَكُمْ جَمِيعاً إِلاَّ فِي قُرىً مُحَصَّنَةٍ أَوْ مِنْ وَراءِ جُدُرٍ) [الحشر: 14] فأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقطع النخل والتحريق فيها، فنادوه: أن يا محمد قد كنت تنهىٰ عن الفساد وتعيبه علىٰ من صنعه، فما بال قطع النخل وتحريقها؟ وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ: (مَا قَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ لِينَةٍ أَوْ تَرَكْتُمُوها قائِمَةً عَلى أُصُولِها فَبِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَلِيُخْزِيَ الْفاسِقِينَ) [الحشر: 5]([2]).
وكان رهط من بني عوف بن الخزرج، منهم عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول، ووديعة، ومالك بن أبي نوفل، وسويد، وداعي، قد بعثوا إلىٰ بني النضير: أن اثبتوا وتمنَّعوا فإنَّا لن نسلمكم، إن قوتلتم قاتلنا معكم، وإن أُخرجتم خرجنا معكم.
فانتظر بنو النضير نصر هؤلاء القوم الذي وعدوهم إياه فلم يفعلوا، وقذف الله في قلوبهم الرعب، وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ: ( أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ نافَقُوا يَقُولُونَ لِإِخْوانِهِمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتابِ لَئِنْ أُخْرِجْتُمْ لَنَخْرُجَنَّ مَعَكُمْ وَلا نُطِيعُ فِيكُمْ أَحَداً أَبَداً وَإِنْ قُوتِلْتُمْ لَنَنْصُرَنَّكُ  مْ وَاللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ إِنَّهُمْ لَكاذِبُونَ لَئِنْ أُخْرِجُوا لا يَخْرُجُونَ مَعَهُمْ وَلَئِنْ قُوتِلُوا لا يَنْصُرُونَهُمْ وَلَئِنْ نَصَرُوهُمْ لَيُوَلُّنَّ الْأَدْبارَ ثُمَّ لا يُنْصَرُونَ لَأَنْتُمْ أَشَدُّ رَهْبَةً فِي صُدُورِهِمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ ذلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لا يَفْقَهُونَ)[الحشر: 11-13].
فلما تخلىٰ عنهم هؤلاء المنافقون، وعلمت يهود بني النضير أنهم لن يستطيعوا الاستمرار علىٰ هذه الحالة، ولن يستطيعوا مواجهة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طلبوا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يجليهم ويكف عن دمائهم، علىٰ أن لهم ما حملت الإبل من أموالهم إلا الحَلْقة([3]) فوافقهم النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ ذلك، فاحتملوا من أموالهم ما استقلت به الإبل، فكان الرجل منهم يهدم بيته عن نجاف بابه([4])، وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ: (مَا ظَنَنْتُمْ أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ مانِعَتُهُمْ حُصُونُهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ فَأَتاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَمْ يَحْتَسِبُوا وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الرُّعْبَ يُخْرِبُونَ بُيُوتَهُمْ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَيْدِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَاعْتَبِرُوا يا أُولِي الْأَبْصارِ) [الحشر: 2].
فقاموا بهدم بيوتهم حتىٰ لا ينتفع بها المسلمون وأخذوا كل ما فيها حتىٰ أبوابها.
فَخَرَجُوا إِلَىٰ خَيْبَر، وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ سَارَ إِلَىٰ الشَّام, وخلفوا ما لم يستطيعوا حمله من الأموال، فكان لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لأنهم غنموه من غير قتال([5]) وقيل أنه أسلم من بني النضير رجلان هما: ياسين بن عمير بن كعب بن عمرو بن جحاش، وأبو سعد بن وهب([6]).
ونزلت سورة الحشر في بني النضير([7]).

([1]) اللين: هو جميع النخل.

([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه الترمذي (1552)، كتاب: السير، باب: في التحريق والتخريب، وصححه الألباني.

([3]) الحَلْقة: أي السلاح.

([4]) النجاف: هي العتبة التي بأعلىٰ الباب.

([5]) وهو ما يُسمىٰ بالفيء، فالفيء كلُّ ما أُخذ من الكفار من غير قتال، مثل غزوة بن النضير هذه، فإن المسلمين لم يقاتلوا فيها، إنما خرج اليهود من غير قتال وحكم الفيء في الإسلام أنه يكون للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خاصة، يتصرف فيه حيث يشاء، فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُنفقه في وجوه البر والمصالح التي ذكرها الله في الآيات: (وَما أَفاءَ اللَّهُ عَلى رَسُولِهِ مِنْهُمْ فَما أَوْجَفْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ خَيْلٍ وَلا رِكابٍ وَلكِنَّ اللَّهَ يُسَلِّطُ رُسُلَهُ عَلى مَنْ يَشاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ مَا أَفاءَ اللَّهُ عَلى رَسُولِهِ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرى فَلِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ وَلِذِي الْقُرْبى وَالْيَتامى وَالْمَساكِينِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ )
[الحشر: 6، 7].

([6]) ذكر غزوة بني النضير بهذه التفاصيل: ابن إسحاق «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/96 -98، وابن كثير في «التفسير»، انظر: «عمدة التفسير»، اختصار تفسير ابن كثير، أحمد شاكر 3/421، 422.

([7]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4882)، كتاب: التفسير، سورة الحشر، ومسلم (3031)، كتاب: التفسير، باب: في سورة براءة والأنفال والحشر.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

7- وفي جمادىٰ الأولىٰ من هذه السنة: توفي أبو سلمة: عبد الله بن عبد الأسد المخزومي رضي الله عنه، وكان رضيع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
*قال ابن كثير رحمه الله**:*
وفيه – أي: في جمادىٰ الأولىٰ من سنة أربع- تُوفي أبو سلمة عبد الله بن عبد الأسد بن هلال بن عبد الله بن عمر بن مخزوم القرشي المخزومي، وأمه بَرَّة بنت عبد المطلب، عمه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان رضيع رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم ارتضعا من ثويبة مولاة أبي لهب([1]).
ومات من آثار جُرح جُرحَه بأُحُد رضي الله عنه وأرضاه([2]).

([1]) حديث رضاع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو وأبو سلمة من ثويبة، متفق عليه، وقد سبق تخريجه.
([2]) «البداية والنهاية» 4/101.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

8- وفي جُمادىٰ الأولىٰ من هذه السنة: مات عبد الله بن عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنهما، يعني من رقية بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو ابن ست سنين.
*قال ابن جرير رحمه الله**:*
في جمادىٰ الأولىٰ من هذه السنة – سنة أربع- مات عبد الله بن عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه.
*قال ابن كثير رحمه الله**:*
قلت: من رقية بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو ابن ست سنين، فصلىٰ عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونزل في حُفرته والده عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه([1]).

([1]) المصدر السابق.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

9- وفي شعبان من هذه السنة: وقعتْ غزوة بدر الآخرة.
*قال ابن إسحاق رحمه الله**:*
ولما قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة من غزوة ذات الرقاع([1]).
أقام بها بقية جمادىٰ الأولىٰ، وجمادىٰ الآخرة، ورجبا ثم خرج في شعبان إلىٰ بدر، لميعاد أبي سفيان، حتىٰ نزله، فأقام عليه ثماني ليالٍ ينتظر أبا سفيان وخرج أبو سفيان في أهل مكة، حتىٰ نزل مجنَّة من ناحية الظهران وبعض الناس يقول: قد بلغ عُسْفان، ثم بدا له في الرجوع، فقال: يا معشر قريش، إنه لا يصلحكم إلا عام خصيب ترعون فيه الشجر، وتشربون فيه اللبن، وإن عامكم هذا عام جَدْب، وإني راجع فارجعوا، فرجع الناس([2]).

([1]) غزوة ذات الرقاع كانت في العام السابع علىٰ الراجح.

([2]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/110، 111.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

10- وفي شعبان أيضًا من هذه السنة: وُلد الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهما، من فاطمة رضي الله عنها بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
*قال ابن جرير رحمه الله**:*
وفي ليال خلوْنَ من شعبان وُلد الحسين بن علي من فاطمة بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم([1]).

([1]) نقلًا عن «البداية والنهاية» 4/102.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

11- وفي شوال من هذه السنة: تزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أم سلمة بنت أبي أُمية.
عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ: أَرْسَلَ إِلَيَّ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حَاطِبَ بن أبي بَلْتَعَةَ يَخْطُبُنِي لَهُ فَقُلْتُ: إِنَّ لِي بنتًا وَأَنَا غَيُورٌ، فَقَالَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أَمَّا ابْنَتُهَا فَنَدْعُوا الله أَنْ يُغْنِيَهَا عَنْهَا، وَأَدْعُو الله أَنْ يَذْهَبَ بِالْغَيْرَةِ*»([1]).
وعنها رضي الله عنها قالت: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: «*مَا مِنْ عبد تُصِيبُهُ مُصِيبَةٌ فَيَقُولُ: إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ، اللهمَّ أْجُرْنِي فِي مُصِيبَتِي وَأَخْلِفْ لِي خَيْرًا مِنْهَا، إِلَّا أَجَرَهُ الله فِي مُصِيبَتِهِ وَأَخْلَفَ لَهُ خَيْرًا مِنْهَا*»، قَالَتْ: فَلَمَّا تُوُفِّيَ أبو سَلَمَةَ، قُلْتُ: كَمَا أَمَرَنِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَأَخْلَفَ الله لِي خَيْرًا مِنْهُ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم([2).

([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (918)، كتاب: الجنائز، باب: ما يقال عند المصيبة.

([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم التخريج السابق.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

12- وفي هذه السنة [الرابعة من الهجرة]: أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه أن يتعلم كتاب يهود، فتعلمه في خمسة عشر يومًا.
عَنْ زَيْدِ بن ثَابِتٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: أَمَرَنِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنْ أَتَعَلَّمَ كَلِمَاتٍ مِنْ كِتَابِ يَهُودَ، قَالَ: إِنِّي وَاللَّهِ مَا آمَنُ يَهُودَ عَلَىٰ كِتَابِي، قَالَ: فَمَا مَرَّ نِصْفُ شَهْرٍ حَتَّىٰ تَعَلَّمْتُهُ لَهُ، قَالَ: فَلَمَّا تَعَلَّمْتُهُ كَانَ إِذَا كَتَبَ إِلَىٰ يَهُودَ كَتَبْتُ إِلَيْهِمْ، وَإِذَا كَتَبُوا إِلَيْهِ قَرَأْتُ لَهُ كِتَابَهُمْ([1]).

([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه الترمذي (2715)، كتاب: الاستئذان والآداب، باب: ما جاء في تعلم السُّريانيه، وقال: حسن صحيح، وصححه الألباني في «صحيح سنن الترمذي».

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

13- وفي هذه السنة: رجم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اليهودي واليهودية.
عن عبد الله بن عُمَرَ رضي الله عنه، أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أُتِيَ بِيَهُودِيٍّ وَيَهُودِيَّةٍ قَدْ زَنَيَا، فَانْطَلَقَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حَتَّىٰ جَاءَ يَهُودَ، فَقَالَ: مَا تَجِدُونَ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ عَلَىٰ الزَانَىٰ؟ قَالُوا: نُسَوِّدُ وُجُوهَهُمَا، وَنُحَمِّلُهُمَ  ا، وَنُخَالِفُ بَيْنَ وُجُوهِهِمَا، وَيُطَافُ بِهِمَا، قَالَ: فَأْتُوا بِالتَّوْرَاةِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ، فَجَاءُوا بِهَا فَقَرَءُوهَا، حَتَّىٰ إِذَا مَرُّوا بِآيَةِ الرَّجْمِ، وَضَعَ الْفَتَىٰ الَّذِي يَقْرَأُ يَدَهُ عَلَىٰ آيَةِ الرَّجْمِ، وَقَرَأَ مَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهَا وَمَا وَرَاءَهَا، فَقَالَ لَهُ عبد الله بن سَلَامٍ وَهُوَ مَعَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: مُرْهُ فَلْيَرْفَعْ يَدَهُ، فَرَفَعَهَا فَإِذَا تَحْتَهَا آيَةُ الرَّجْمِ، فَأَمَرَ بِهِمَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَرُجِمَا، قَالَ عبد الله بن عُمَرَ: كُنْتُ فِيمَنْ رَجَمَهُمَا فَلَقَدْ رَأَيْتُهُ يَقِيهَا مِنْ الْحِجَارَةِ بنفْسِهِ([1]).

([1]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (6819)، كتاب: الحدود، باب: الرجم في البلاط، ومسلم (1699)، كتاب: الحدود، باب: رجم اليهود أهل الذمة في الزنا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السنة الخامسة للهجرةوفيها أربعة عشر حدثًا:
1- في ربيع الأول من هذه السنة: غزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دومة الجندل.
قاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جيشًا من ألف مقاتل في شهر ربيع الأول من سنة خمس باتجاه دومة الجندل، وقد بلغه وجود تجمع للمشركين بها، ولكن الجمع تفرق عندما علموا بقدوم المسلمين الذين أقاموا أيامًا في المنطقة بثُّوا خلالها السرايا فلم يلقوا مقاومة، ورجعوا إلىٰ المدينة بعد أن وادع في العودة عُيينة بن حصن الفزاري([1]).

([1]) «السيرة النبوية الصحيحة» 2/402، وقد ذكر هذه الغزوة ابن هشام في «سيرته» عن ابن إسحاق 3/114، وغيره من أهل المغازي والسير.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

2- وفي رجب من هذه السنة: قَدم وفد مُزَينة علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
عَنِ النُّعْمَانِ بن مُقَرِّنٍ، قَالَ: قَدِمْنَا عَلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَرْبَعِمِائَةٍ مِنْ مُزَيْنَةَ، فلما أردنا أن ننصرف قال: «*يا عمر زوِّد القوم*»، فَقَالَ: مَا عِنْدِي إِلَّا شحا مِنْ تَمْرٍ، ما أظنه يقع من القوم موقعًا، قَالَ: «*انْطَلِقْ فَزَوِّدْهُمْ*»، قال: فَانْطَلَقَ بهم عمر، فأدخلهم منزله، ثم أصعدهم إلىٰ عليه، فلما دخلنا، إِذَا فِيهَا تَمْرٌ مِثْلُ الْبَكْرِ الْأَوْرَقِ، فَقَالَ: خُذُوا فَأَخَذَ الْقَوْمُ حَاجَتَهُمْ، قَالَ: وَكُنْتُ أَنَا فِي آخِرِ الْقَوْمِ، قَالَ: فَالْتَفَتُّ وَمَا أَفْقِدُ مَوْضِعَ تَمْرَةٍ، وَقَدْ احْتَمَلَ مِنْهُ أَرْبَعُمِائَةِ رَجُلٍ([1]).
*قال ابن سعد:*
وذلك في رجب من سنة خمس([2]).

([1]) إسناده *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (23636).

([2]) «طبقات ابن سعد» 1/291.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

3- وفي هذه السنة: تُوفيت أم سعد بن عبادة رضي الله عنها.
ذكر ابن كثير في «البداية والنهاية» عن الواقدي أن أم سعد رضي الله عنها تُوفيتْ سنة خمس، وابنها سعد رضي الله عنه مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة دومة الجندل([1]).
وأخرج الترمذي رحمه الله عن سعيد بن المسيب أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلىٰ علىٰ قبرها بعد وفاتها بشهر([2]).

([1]) «البداية والنهاية» 4/104.

([2]) *مرسل:* أخرجه الترمذي (1037)، كتاب: الجنائز، باب: ما جاء في الصلاة علىٰ القبر، مرسلاً عن سعيد بن المسيب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

4- وفي شعبان من السنة الخامسة: غزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بني المصطلق علىٰ الراجح.
بنو المصطلق بطن من قبيلة خزاعة الأزْديَّة اليمانية، وكانوا يسكنون قديدًا وعُسْفان علىٰ الطريق من المدينة إلىٰ مكة، فقديد تبعد عن مكة 120كيلو متر، وعُسْفان تبعد 80 كيلو مترًا، فيكون بينهما أربعون كيلو، في حين تنتشر ديار خزاعة علىٰ الطريق من المدينة إلىٰ مكة ما بين مَرِّ الظهران التي تبعد عن مكة 30 كيلو وبين الأبواء (شرق مستورة بثلاثة أكيال) التي تبعد عن مكة 240 كيلو، وبذلك يتوسط بنو المصطلق ديار خزاعة، وموقعهم مهم بالنسبة للصراع بين المسلمين وقريش، وقد عُرفت خزاعة بموقفها المسالم للمسلمين، وربما كان لصلات النسب والمصالح مع الأنصار تأثير في تحسين العلاقات رغم المحالفات القديمة بينهم وبين قريش ذات المصالح الكبرىٰ في الطريق التجارية إلىٰ الشام، ورغم سيادة الشرك في ديار خزاعة حيث كانت هضبة المشلل التي كانت بها (مناة) في قديد، ورغم أن ديارها كانت أقرب إلىٰ مكة منها إلىٰ المدينة.
ولعل هذه العوامل أعاقت – في نفس الوقت- انتشار الإسلام في خزاعة عامة وبني المصطلق خاصة الذين يستفيدون إلىٰ جانب الموقع التجاري بوجود مناة الطاغية في ديارهم معنويًا وماديًا حيث يحج إليها العرب.
وأول موقف عدائي لبني المصطلق من الإسلام كان في إسهامهم ضمن الأحابيش في جيش قريش في غزوة أُحد.
وقد تجرأت بنو المصطلق علىٰ المسلمين نتيجة لغزوة أحد، كما تجرأت القبائل الأخرىٰ المحيطة بالمدينة ولعلها كانت تخشىٰ انتقام المسلمين منها لدورها في غزوة أحد، وكذلك كانت ترغب في أنْ يبقىٰ الطريق التجاري مفتوحاً أمام قريش لا يهدده أحد لما في ذلك من مصالح لها محققة فكانت بزعامة الحارث بن أبي ضرار تتهيأ للأمر بجمع الرجال والسلاح وتأليب القبائل المجاورة ضد المسلمين([1]). 
*قال ابن إسحاق رحمه الله*:
بلغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنَّ بني المصطلق يجمعون له وقائدهم الحارث بن أبي ضرار فلما سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بهم خرج إليهم حتىٰ لقيهم علىٰ ماء لهم يقال له (المريسيع) ولذلك تسمىٰ أيضاً بغزوة المريسيع من ناحية قُديد إلي الساحل فتزاحف الناس واقتتلوا، فهزم الله بني المصطلق وقتل من قتل منهم ونفل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أبناءهم ونساءهم وأموالهم فأفاءهم عليه([2]).
عن أبي سعيد الخدريّ رضي الله عنه قال: خَرَجْنَا مَعَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي غَزْوَةِ بني الْمُصْطَلِقِ فَأَصَبْنَا سَبْيًا مِنْ سَبْيِ الْعَرَبِ فَاشْتَهَيْنَا النِّسَاءَ وَاشْتَدَّتْ عَلَيْنَا الْعُزْبَةُ وَأَحْبَبْنَا الْعَزْلَ فَأَرَدْنَا أَنْ نَعْزِلَ، وَقُلْنَا: نَعْزِلُ وَرَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بَيْنَ أَظْهُرِنَا قَبْلَ أَنْ نَسْأَلَهُ فَسَأَلْنَاهُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ، فَقَالَ: «*مَا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ لَا تَفْعَلُوا مَا مِنْ نَسَمَةٍ كَائِنَةٍ إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ إِلَّا وَهِيَ كَائِنَةٌ*»([3]).
وقد أَغَارَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَىٰ بني الْمُصْطَلِقِ وَهُمْ غَارُّونَ([4]) وَأَنْعَامُهُمْ تُسْقَىٰ عَلَىٰ الْمَاءِ فَقَتَلَ مُقَاتِلَتَهُمْ وَسَبَىٰ ذَرَارِيَّهُمْ وَأَصَابَ يَوْمَئِذٍ جُوَيْرِيَةَ رضي الله عنها([5]).
ظهور حقد المنافقين بعد انتصار المؤمنين:
ولما انتصر المسلمون في تلك المعركة وظهروا علىٰ عدوهم اغتاظ المنافقون غيظاً شديداً وظهر حقدهم الذي كان دفيناً، فهذا عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول لم يستطع كتم غيظه.
عَنْ زَيْدِ بن أَرْقَمَ رضي الله عنه أنه سمع عبد الله بن أبي يَقُولُ لأصحابه: لَا تُنْفِقُوا عَلَىٰ مَنْ عِنْدَ رَسُولِ الله حَتَّىٰ يَنْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِهِ، وقال: وَلَئِنْ رَجَعْنَا إلىٰ المدينة لَيُخْرِجَنَّ الْأَعَزُّ مِنْهَا الْأَذَلَّ، قال زيد رضي الله عنه: فأتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبرته بذلك، فأرسل إلىٰ عبد الله بن أبي فسأله فاجتهد يمينه ما فعل، فقالوا: كذب زيدٌ علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال فوقع في نفسي مما قالوه شدة حتىٰ أَنْزَلَ الله تَعَالَىٰ: (إذا جاءك المنافقون) [المنافقون: 1]، ثم دعاهم النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ليستغفر لهم، قال: فلوَّوا رءوسهم([6]).
وعن جَابِرَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: كُنَّا فِي غَزَاةٍ فَكَسَعَ([7]) رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ رَجُلًا مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ، فَقَالَ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ  : يَا لَلْأَنْصَارِ، وَقَالَ الْمُهَاجِرِيُّ  : يَا لَلْمُهَاجِرِين  َ فَسَمِعَ ذَلِكَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَقَالَ: «*مَا بَالُ دَعْوَىٰ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ؟*»، قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ الله كَسَعَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ رَجُلًا مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ، فَقَالَ: «*دَعُوهَا فَإِنَّهَا مُنْتِنَةٌ*»، فَسَمِعَ بِذَلِكَ عبد الله بن أُبَيٍّ، فَقَالَ: فَعَلُوهَا؟ أَمَا وَاللَّهِ لَئِنْ رَجَعْنَا إِلَىٰ الْمَدِينَةِ لَيُخْرِجَنَّ الْأَعَزُّ مِنْهَا الْأَذَلَّ، فَبَلَغَ – ذلك- النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَقَامَ عُمَرُ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ الله دَعْنِي أَضْرِبُ عُنُقَ هَذَا الْمُنَافِقِ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*دَعْهُ لَا يَتَحَدَّثُ النَّاسُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا يَقْتُلُ أَصْحَابَهُ*»([8]).
فلما سمع ابْنُهُ عبد الله بأن أباه قال هذا، قال: وَاللَّهِ لَا تَنْقَلِبُ حَتَّىٰ تُقِرَّ أَنَّكَ الذَّلِيلُ وَرَسُولُ الله الْعَزِيزُ، فَفَعَلَ([9]).

([1]) «السيرة النبوية الصحيحة» 2/404، 405.

([2]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/169، واختُلف في تاريخ غزوة بني المصطلق، قال الدكتور/أكرم العمري: وفي يوم الاثنين لليلتين خلتا من شهر شعبان من السنة الخامسة للهجرة خرج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بجيشه من المدينة نحو ديار بني المصطلق، وهذا هو الراجح، وهو قول موسىٰ بن عقبة الصحيح حكاه عن الزهري وعن عروة وتابعه أبو معشر السنوىٰ والواقدي وابن سعد، ومن المتأخرين ابن القيم والذهبي، وأما ابن إسحاق فذهب إلي أنها في شعبان سنة ست، ويعارض ذلك ما في صحيحي البخاري ومسلم من اشتراك سعد بن معاذ في غزوة بني المصطلق مع استشهاده في غزوة بني قريظة عقب الخندق مباشرة فلا يمكن أن تكون غزوة بني المصطلق إلا قبل الخندق. «السيرة النبوية الصحيحة» 2/406. 
([3]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4138)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة بني المصطلق من خزاعة وهي غزوة المريسيع، ومسلم (1438) كتاب: النكاح، باب: حكم العزل.

([4]) غارُّون: أي غافلون.

([5]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (2541)، كتاب: العتق، باب: من ملك من العرب رقيقاً فوهب وباع وجامع وفدىٰ وسبىٰ الذرية، ومسلم (1730)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: جواز الإغارة علىٰ الكفار الذين بلغتهم دعوة الإسلام من غير تقدم الإعلام بالإغارة.

([6]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4900)، كتاب: تفسير سورة المنافقين، ومسلم (2772)، كتاب: صفة المنافقين وأحكامهم.

([7]) كسع: أي ضرب دبره وعجيزته بيد أو رجل أو سيف وغيره.

([8]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4905)، كتاب: التفسير تفسير سورة المنافقين، ومسلم (2584)، كتاب: البر والصلة والأدب، باب: نصر الأخ ظالمًا أو مظلومًا، والترمذي (3315)، كتاب: التفسير، باب: ومن سورة المنافقين، وجاء التصريح في روايته أنها غزوة بني المصطلق.

([9]) *صحيح:* أخرجه الترمذي، انظر التخريج السابق.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

5- وفي شعبان أيضًا من السنة الخامسة: أعتق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جويرية بنت الحارث وتزوجها.
عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ: وَقَعَتْ جُوَيْرِيَةُ بنتُ الْحَارِثِ بن الْمُصْطَلِقِ فِي سَهْمِ ثَابِتِ بن قَيْسِ بن شَمَّاسٍ – أَوْ ابْنِ عَمٍّ لَهُ- فَكَاتَبَتْ عَلَىٰ نَفْسِهَا، وَكَانَتْ امْرَأَةً مَلَّاحَةً تَأْخُذُهَا الْعَيْنُ، قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ رضي الله عنها: فَجَاءَتْ تَسْأَلُ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي كِتَابَتِهَا([1]) فَلَمَّا قَامَتْ عَلَىٰ الْبَابِ فَرَأَيْتُهَا كَرِهْتُ مَكَانَهَا، وَعَرَفْتُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سَيَرَىٰ مِنْهَا مِثْلَ الَّذِي رَأَيْتُ، فَقَالَتْ – جويرية-: يَا رَسُولَ الله جُوَيْرِيَةُ بنتُ الْحَارِثِ، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ مِنْ أَمْرِي مَا لَا يَخْفَىٰ عَلَيْكَ، وَإِنِّي وَقَعْتُ فِي سَهْمِ ثَابِتِ بن قَيْسِ بن شَمَّاسٍ وَإِنِّي كَاتَبْتُ عَلَىٰ نَفْسِي فَجِئْتُكَ أَسْأَلُكَ فِي كِتَابَتِي؟ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله *صلى الله عليه وسلم*: «*فَهَلْ لَكِ إِلَىٰ مَا هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ؟*»، قَالَتْ: وَمَا هُوَ يَا رَسُولَ الله؟ قَالَ: «*أُؤَدِّي عَنْكِ كِتَابَتَكِ وَأَتَزَوَّجُكِ*»، قَالَتْ: قَدْ فَعَلْتُ، قَالَتْ: فَتَسَامَعَ – تَعْنِي النَّاسَ- أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قَدْ تَزَوَّجَ جُوَيْرِيَةَ، فَأَرْسَلُوا مَا فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ مِنَ السَّبْيِ، فَأَعْتَقُوهُمْ  ، وَقَالُوا: أَصْهَارُ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم! فَمَا رَأَيْنَا امْرَأَةً كَانَتْ أَعْظَمَ بَرَكَةً عَلَىٰ قَوْمِهَا مِنْهَا أُعْتِقَ فِي سَبَبِهَا مِائَةُ أَهْلِ بَيْتٍ مِنْ بني الْمُصْطَلِقِ([2]).

([1]) المكاتبة: أن يشتري العبد نفسه بمال من سيده فيكاتبه علىٰ ذلك.

([2]) *حسن:* أخرجه أحمد 6/277، وأبو داود (3931)، كتاب: العتق، باب: في بيع المكاتب إذا فُسخت المكاتبة، وحسنه الشيخ الألباني «صحيح سنن أبي داود».

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

6- وفي مرجع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من غزوة بني المصطلق افترىٰ المنافقون علىٰ أُمِّ المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها حديث الإفك، فأنزل الله براءتها في القرآن.
لم يكتف عبد الله بن أبي بما فعله حين الرجوع من غزوة بني المصطلق من محاولة تأليب المسلمين بعضهم علىٰ بعض، وبما قاله في حق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، حتىٰ فعل أمرًا عظيمًا وافترىٰ علىٰ أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها الطاهرة الشريفة العفيفة الحصان الرَّزان، وطعنها في شرفها، وافترىٰ عليها كذبًا.
ولنترك السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها تحكىٰ لنا تفاصيل ما حدث، تقول السيدة عائشة: كَانَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إِذَا أَرَادَ سَفَرًا أَقْرَعَ بَيْنَ أَزْوَاجِهِ فَأَيُّهُنَّ خَرَجَ سَهْمُهَا خَرَجَ بِهَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مَعَهُ قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَأَقْرَعَ بَيْنَنَا فِي غَزْوَةٍ غَزَاهَا فَخَرَجَ فِيهَا سَهْمِي فَخَرَجْتُ مَعَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بَعْدَ مَا أُنْزِلَ الْحِجَابُ فَكُنْتُ أُحْمَلُ فِي هَوْدَجِي وَأُنْزَلُ فِيهِ فَسِرْنَا حَتَّىٰ إِذَا فَرَغَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ غَزْوَتِهِ تِلْكَ وَقَفَلَ دَنَوْنَا مِنْ الْمَدِينَةِ قَافِلِينَ آذَنَ لَيْلَةً بِالرَّحِيلِ فَقُمْتُ حِينَ آذَنُوا بِالرَّحِيلِ فَمَشَيْتُ حَتَّىٰ جَاوَزْتُ الْجَيْشَ فَلَمَّا قَضَيْتُ شَأْنِي أَقْبَلْتُ إِلَىٰ رَحْلِي فَلَمَسْتُ صَدْرِي فَإِذَا عِقْدٌ لِي مِنْ جَزْعِ ظَفَارِ قَدْ انْقَطَعَ فَرَجَعْتُ فَالْتَمَسْتُ عِقْدِي فَحَبَسَنِي ابْتِغَاؤُهُ قَالَتْ: وَأَقْبَلَ الرَّهْطُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُرَحِّلُونِي فَاحْتَمَلُوا هَوْدَجِي فَرَحَلُوهُ عَلَىٰ بَعِيرِي الَّذِي كُنْتُ أَرْكَبُ عَلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَحْسِبُونَ أَنِّي فِيهِ وَكَانَ النِّسَاءُ إِذْ ذَاكَ خِفَافًا لَمْ يَهْبُلْنَ وَلَمْ يَغْشَهُنَّ اللَّحْمُ إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلْنَ الْعُلْقَةَ مِنْ الطَّعَامِ فَلَمْ يَسْتَنْكِرْ الْقَوْمُ خِفَّةَ الْهَوْدَجِ حِينَ رَفَعُوهُ وَحَمَلُوهُ وَكُنْتُ جَارِيَةً حَدِيثَةَ السِّنِّ فَبَعَثُوا الْجَمَلَ فَسَارُوا وَوَجَدْتُ عِقْدِي بَعْدَ مَا اسْتَمَرَّ الْجَيْشُ فَجِئْتُ مَنَازِلَهُمْ وَلَيْسَ بِهَا مِنْهُمْ دَاعٍ وَلَا مُجِيبٌ، فَتَيَمَّمْتُ مَنْزِلِي الَّذِي كُنْتُ بِهِ وَظَنَنْتُ أَنَّهُمْ سَيَفْقِدُونِي فَيَرْجِعُونَ إِلَيَّ، فَبَيْنَا أَنَا جَالِسَةٌ فِي مَنْزِلِي غَلَبَتْنِي عَيْنِي فَنِمْتُ وَكَانَ صَفْوَانُ بن الْمُعَطَّلِ السُّلَمِيُّ ثُمَّ الذَّكْوَانِيُّ مِنْ وَرَاءِ الْجَيْشِ، فَأَصْبَحَ عِنْدَ مَنْزِلِي فَرَأَىٰ سَوَادَ إِنْسَانٍ نَائِمٍ فَعَرَفَنِي حِينَ رَآنِي وَكَانَ رَآنِي قَبْلَ الْحِجَابِ، فَاسْتَيْقَظْتُ بِاسْتِرْجَاعِه  ِ حِينَ عَرَفَنِي، فَخَمَّرْتُ وَجْهِي بِجِلْبَأبي وَ وَاللَّهِ مَا تَكَلَّمْنَا بِكَلِمَةٍ وَلَا سَمِعْتُ مِنْهُ كَلِمَةً غَيْرَ اسْتِرْجَاعِهِ وَهَوَىٰ حَتَّىٰ أَنَاخَ رَاحِلَتَهُ فَوَطِئَ عَلَىٰ يَدِهَا فَقُمْتُ إِلَيْهَا فَرَكِبْتُهَا، فَانْطَلَقَ يَقُودُ بِي الرَّاحِلَةَ حَتَّىٰ أَتَيْنَا الْجَيْشَ مُوغِرِينَ فِي نَحْرِ الظَّهِيرَةِ وَهُمْ نُزُولٌ قَالَتْ: فَهَلَكَ مَنْ هَلَكَ وَكَانَ الَّذِي تَوَلَّىٰ كِبْرَ الْإِفْكِ عبد الله بن أبي بن سَلُولَ قَالَ عُرْوَةُ أُخْبِرْتُ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُشَاعُ وَيُتَحَدَّثُ بِهِ عِنْدَهُ فَيُقِرُّهُ وَيَسْتَمِعُهُ وَيَسْتَوْشِيهِ وَقَالَ عُرْوَةُ أَيْضًا لَمْ يُسَمَّ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْإِفْكِ أَيْضًا إِلَّا حَسَّانُ بن ثَابِتٍ وَمِسْطَحُ بن أُثَاثَةَ وَحَمْنَةُ بنتُ جَحْشٍ فِي نَاسٍ آخَرِينَ لَا عِلْمَ لِي بِهِمْ غَيْرَ أَنَّهُمْ عُصْبَةٌ كَمَا قَالَ الله تَعَالَىٰ وَإِنَّ كِبْرَ ذَلِكَ يُقَالُ لَهُ عبد الله بن أبي بن سَلُولَ قَالَ عُرْوَةُ كَانَتْ عَائِشَةُ تَكْرَهُ أَنْ يُسَبَّ عِنْدَهَا حَسَّانُ وَتَقُولُ إِنَّهُ الَّذِي قَالَ:
فَإِنَّ أبي وَوَالِدهَ وَعِرْضِي

لِعِرْضِ مُحَمَّدٍ مِنْكُمْ وِقَاءُ



قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَقَدِمْنَا الْمَدِينَةَ فَاشْتَكَيْتُ حِينَ قَدِمْتُ شَهْرًا وَالنَّاسُ يُفِيضُونَ فِي قَوْلِ أَصْحَابِ الْإِفْكِ لَا أَشْعُرُ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَهُوَ يَرِيبُنِي فِي وَجَعِي أَنِّي لَا أَعْرِفُ مِنْ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اللُّطْفَ الَّذِي كُنْتُ أَرَىٰ مِنْهُ حِينَ أَشْتَكِي إِنَّمَا يَدْخُلُ عَلَيَّ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَيُسَلِّمُ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ: «*كَيْفَ تِيكُمْ؟*» ثُمَّ يَنْصَرِفُ فَذَلِكَ يَرِيبُنِي وَلَا أَشْعُرُ بِالشَّرِّ حَتَّىٰ خَرَجْتُ حِينَ نَقَهْتُ فَخَرَجْتُ مَعَ أُمِّ مِسْطَحٍ قِبَلَ الْمَنَاصِعِ وَكَانَ مُتَبَرَّزَنَا وَكُنَّا لَا نَخْرُجُ إِلَّا لَيْلًا إِلَىٰ لَيْلٍ وَذَلِكَ قَبْلَ أَنْ نَتَّخِذَ الْكُنُفَ قَرِيبًا مِنْ بُيُوتِنَا، قَالَتْ: وَأَمْرُنَا أَمْرُ الْعَرَبِ الْأُوَلِ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ قِبَلَ الْغَائِطِ وَكُنَّا نَتَأَذَّىٰ بِالْكُنُفِ أَنْ نَتَّخِذَهَا عِنْدَ بُيُوتِنَا، قَالَتْ: فَانْطَلَقْتُ أَنَا وَأُمُّ مِسْطَحٍ وَهِيَ ابْنَةُ أبي رُهْمِ بن الْمُطَّلِبِ بن عبد مَنَافٍ وَأُمُّهَا بنتُ صَخْرِ بن عَامِرٍ خَالَةُ أبي بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقِ وَابْنُهَا مِسْطَحُ بن أُثَاثَةَ بن عَبَّادِ بن الْمُطَّلِبِ فَأَقْبَلْتُ أَنَا وَأُمُّ مِسْطَحٍ قِبَلَ بَيْتِي حِينَ فَرَغْنَا مِنْ شَأْنِنَا فَعَثَرَتْ أُمُّ مِسْطَحٍ فِي مِرْطِهَا، فَقَالَتْ: تَعِسَ مِسْطَحٌ، فَقُلْتُ لَهَا: بِئْسَ مَا قُلْتِ أَتَسُبِّينَ رَجُلًا شَهِدَ بَدْرًا؟ فَقَالَتْ: أَيْ هَنْتَاهْ وَلَمْ تَسْمَعِي مَا قَالَ؟ قَالَتْ: وَقُلْتُ: مَا قَالَ؟ فَأَخْبَرَتْنِي بِقَوْلِ أَهْلِ الْإِفْكِ، قَالَتْ: فَازْدَدْتُ مَرَضًا عَلَىٰ مَرَضِي فَلَمَّا رَجَعْتُ إِلَىٰ بَيْتِي دَخَلَ عَلَيَّ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَسَلَّمَ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*كَيْفَ تِيكُمْ؟*» فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: أَتَأْذَنُ لِي أَنْ آتِيَ أَبَوَيَّ، قَالَتْ: وَأُرِيدُ أَنْ أَسْتَيْقِنَ الْخَبَرَ مِنْ قِبَلِهِمَا، قَالَتْ: فَأَذِنَ لِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَقُلْتُ لِأُمِّي: يَا أُمَّتَاهُ مَاذَا يَتَحَدَّثُ النَّاسُ؟ قَالَتْ: يَا بنيَّةُ هَوِّنِي عَلَيْكِ فَوَاللَّهِ لَقَلَّمَا كَانَتْ امْرَأَةٌ قَطُّ وَضِيئَةً عِنْدَ رَجُلٍ يُحِبُّهَا لَهَا ضَرَائِرُ إِلَّا كَثَّرْنَ عَلَيْهَا، قَالَتْ: فَقُلْتُ: سُبْحَانَ الله أَوَ لَقَدْ تَحَدَّثَ النَّاسُ بِهَذَا؟ قَالَتْ: فَبَكَيْتُ تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ حَتَّىٰ أَصْبَحْتُ لَا يَرْقَأُ لِي دَمْعٌ وَلَا أَكْتَحِلُ بنوْمٍ، ثُمَّ أَصْبَحْتُ أَبْكِي، قَالَتْ: وَدَعَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلِيَّ بن أبي طَالِبٍ وَأُسَامَةَ بن زَيْدٍ حِينَ اسْتَلْبَثَ الْوَحْيُ يَسْأَلُهُمَا وَيَسْتَشِيرُهُ  مَا فِي فِرَاقِ أَهْلِهِ، قَالَتْ: فَأَمَّا أُسَامَةُ فَأَشَارَ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِالَّذِي يَعْلَمُ مِنْ بَرَاءَةِ أَهْلِهِ وَبِالَّذِي يَعْلَمُ لَهُمْ فِي نَفْسِهِ، فَقَالَ أُسَامَةُ: أَهْلَكَ وَلَا نَعْلَمُ إِلَّا خَيْرًا، وَأَمَّا عَلِيٌّ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ الله لَمْ يُضَيِّقْ الله عَلَيْكَ وَالنِّسَاءُ سِوَاهَا كَثِيرٌ وَسَلْ الْجَارِيَةَ تَصْدُقْكَ، قَالَتْ: فَدَعَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بَرِيرَةَ، فَقَالَ: «*أَيْ بَرِيرَةُ هَلْ رَأَيْتِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ يَرِيبُكِ؟*» قَالَتْ لَهُ بَرِيرَةُ: وَالَّذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالْحَقِّ مَا رَأَيْتُ عَلَيْهَا أَمْرًا قَطُّ أَغْمِصُهُ غَيْرَ أَنَّهَا جَارِيَةٌ حَدِيثَةُ السِّنِّ تَنَامُ عَنْ عَجِينِ أَهْلِهَا فَتَأْتِي الدَّاجِنُ فَتَأْكُلُهُ، قَالَتْ: فَقَامَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ يَوْمِهِ فَاسْتَعْذَرَ مِنْ عبد الله بن أبي وَهُوَ عَلَىٰ الْمِنْبَرِ، فَقَالَ: «*يَا مَعْشَرَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مَنْ يَعْذِرُنِي مِنْ رَجُلٍ قَدْ بَلَغَنِي عَنْهُ أَذَاهُ فِي أَهْلِي وَاللَّهِ مَا عَلِمْتُ عَلَىٰ أَهْلِي إِلَّا خَيْرًا وَلَقَدْ ذَكَرُوا رَجُلًا مَا عَلِمْتُ عَلَيْهِ إِلَّا خَيْرًا وَمَا يَدْخُلُ عَلَىٰ أَهْلِي إِلَّا مَعِي*»، قَالَتْ: فَقَامَ سَعْدُ بن مُعَاذٍ أَخُو بني عبد الْأَشْهَلِ فَقَالَ: أَنَا يَا رَسُولَ الله أَعْذِرُكَ فَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ الْأَوْسِ ضَرَبْتُ عُنُقَهُ وَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ إِخْوَانِنَا مِنْ الْخَزْرَجِ أَمَرْتَنَا فَفَعَلْنَا أَمْرَكَ، قَالَتْ: فَقَامَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْخَزْرَجِ وَكَانَتْ أُمُّ حَسَّانَ بنتَ عَمِّهِ مِنْ فَخِذِهِ وَهُوَ سَعْدُ بن عُبَادَةَ وَهُوَ سَيِّدُ الْخَزْرَجِ، قَالَتْ: وَكَانَ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ رَجُلًا صَالِحًا وَلَكِنْ احْتَمَلَتْهُ الْحَمِيَّةُ، فَقَالَ لِسَعْدٍ: كَذَبْتَ لَعَمْرُ الله لَا تَقْتُلُهُ وَلَا تَقْدِرُ عَلَىٰ قَتْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ رَهْطِكَ مَا أَحْبَبْتَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ فَقَامَ أُسَيْدُ بن حُضَيْرٍ وَهُوَ ابْنُ عَمِّ سَعْدٍ، فَقَالَ لِسَعْدِ بن عُبَادَةَ: كَذَبْتَ لَعَمْرُ الله لَنَقْتُلَنَّهُ فَإِنَّكَ مُنَافِقٌ تُجَادِلُ عَنْ الْمُنَافِقِينَ  ، قَالَتْ: فَثَارَ الْحَيَّانِ الْأَوْسُ وَالْخَزْرَجُ حَتَّىٰ هَمُّوا أَنْ يَقْتَتِلُوا وَرَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قَائِمٌ عَلَىٰ الْمِنْبَرِ، قَالَتْ: فَلَمْ يَزَلْ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يُخَفِّضُهُمْ حَتَّىٰ سَكَتُوا وَسَكَتَ، قَالَتْ: فَبَكَيْتُ يَوْمِي ذَلِكَ كُلَّهُ لَا يَرْقَأُ لِي دَمْعٌ وَلَا أَكْتَحِلُ بنوْمٍ، قَالَتْ: وَأَصْبَحَ أَبَوَايَ عِنْدِي وَقَدْ بَكَيْتُ لَيْلَتَيْنِ وَيَوْمًا لَا يَرْقَأُ لِي دَمْعٌ وَلَا أَكْتَحِلُ بنوْمٍ حَتَّىٰ إِنِّي لَأَظُنُّ أَنَّ الْبُكَاءَ فَالِقٌ كَبِدِي، فَبَيْنَا أَبَوَايَ جَالِسَانِ عِنْدِي وَأَنَا أَبْكِي فَاسْتَأْذَنَتْ عَلَيَّ امْرَأَةٌ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ، فَأَذِنْتُ لَهَا، فَجَلَسَتْ تَبْكِي مَعِي، قَالَتْ: فَبَيْنَا نَحْنُ عَلَىٰ ذَلِكَ دَخَلَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَيْنَا فَسَلَّمَ، ثُمَّ جَلَسَ، قَالَتْ: وَلَمْ يَجْلِسْ عِنْدِي مُنْذُ قِيلَ مَا قِيلَ قَبْلَهَا وَقَدْ لَبِثَ شَهْرًا لَا يُوحَىٰ إِلَيْهِ فِي شَأْنِي بِشَيْءٍ، قَالَتْ: فَتَشَهَّدَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حِينَ جَلَسَ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*أَمَّا بَعْدُ يَا عَائِشَةُ إِنَّهُ بَلَغَنِي عَنْكِ كَذَا وَكَذَا فَإِنْ كُنْتِ بَرِيئَةً فَسَيُبَرِّئُكِ الله وَإِنْ كُنْتِ أَلْمَمْتِ بِذَنْبٍ فَاسْتَغْفِرِي الله وَتُوبِي إِلَيْهِ فَإِنَّ الْعبد إِذَا اعْتَرَفَ ثُمَّ تَابَ تَابَ الله عَلَيْهِ*»، قَالَتْ: فَلَمَّا قَضَىٰ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مَقَالَتَهُ قَلَصَ دَمْعِي حَتَّىٰ مَا أُحِسُّ مِنْهُ قَطْرَةً، فَقُلْتُ لِأَبِي: أَجِبْ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَنِّي فِيمَا قَالَ، فَقَالَ أَبِي: وَاللَّهِ مَا أَدْرِي مَا أَقُولُ لِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَقُلْتُ لِأُمِّي: أَجِيبِي رَسُولَ الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم فِيمَا قَالَ قَالَتْ أُمِّي: وَاللَّهِ مَا أَدْرِي مَا أَقُولُ لِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَقُلْتُ: وَأَنَا جَارِيَةٌ حَدِيثَةُ السِّنِّ لَا أَقْرَأُ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ كَثِيرًا إِنِّي وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتُ لَقَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ حَتَّىٰ اسْتَقَرَّ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ وَصَدَّقْتُمْ بِهِ فَلَئِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي بَرِيئَةٌ لَا تُصَدِّقُونِي وَلَئِنْ اعْتَرَفْتُ لَكُمْ بِأَمْرٍ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ أَنِّي مِنْهُ بَرِيئَةٌ لَتُصَدِّقُنِّي فَوَاللَّهِ لَا أَجِدُ لِي وَلَكُمْ مَثَلًا إِلَّا أَبَا يُوسُفَ حِينَ قَالَ: (إنما أشكو بثي وحزني إلى الله) [يوسف: 18] ثُمَّ تَحَوَّلْتُ وَاضْطَجَعْتُ عَلَىٰ فِرَاشِي وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ أَنِّي حِينَئِذٍ بَرِيئَةٌ وَأَنَّ الله مُبَرِّئِي بِبَرَاءَتِي وَلَكِنْ وَاللَّهِ مَا كُنْتُ أَظُنُّ أَنَّ الله مُنْزِلٌ فِي شَأْنِي وَحْيًا يُتْلَىٰ لَشَأْنِي فِي نَفْسِي كَانَ أَحْقَرَ مِنْ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ الله فِيَّ بِأَمْرٍ، وَلَكِنْ كُنْتُ أَرْجُو أَنْ يَرَىٰ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي النَّوْمِ رُؤْيَا يُبَرِّئُنِي الله بِهَا فَوَاللَّهِ مَا رَامَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مَجْلِسَهُ وَلَا خَرَجَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْبَيْتِ حَتَّىٰ أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ فَأَخَذَهُ مَا كَانَ يَأْخُذُهُ مِنْ الْبُرَحَاءِ حَتَّىٰ إِنَّهُ لَيَتَحَدَّرُ مِنْهُ مِنْ الْعَرَقِ مِثْلُ الْجُمَانِ وَهُوَ فِي يَوْمٍ شَاتٍ مِنْ ثِقَلِ الْقَوْلِ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ قَالَتْ فَسُرِّيَ عَنْ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَهُوَ يَضْحَكُ فَكَانَتْ أَوَّلَ كَلِمَةٍ تَكَلَّمَ بِهَا أَنْ قَالَ: «*يَا عَائِشَةُ أَمَّا الله فَقَدْ بَرَّأَكِ*»، قَالَتْ: فَقَالَتْ لِي أُمِّي: قُومِي إِلَيْهِ، فَقُلْتُ: وَاللَّهِ لَا أَقُومُ إِلَيْهِ فَإِنِّي لَا أَحْمَدُ إِلَّا الله تعالى، قَالَتْ: وَأَنْزَلَ الله تَعَالَىٰ: (إن الذين جاءوا بالإفك عصبة منكم) [النور: 11] الْعَشْرَ الْآيَاتِ ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ الله هَذَا فِي بَرَاءَتِي، قَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقُ: وَكَانَ يُنْفِقُ عَلَىٰ مِسْطَحِ بن أُثَاثَةَ لِقَرَابَتِهِ مِنْهُ وَفَقْرِهِ وَاللَّهِ لَا أُنْفِقُ عَلَىٰ مِسْطَحٍ شَيْئًا أَبَدًا بَعْدَ الَّذِي قَالَ لِعَائِشَةَ مَا قَالَ فَأَنْزَلَ الله: (ولا يأتل أولوا الفضل) إلىٰ قوله: (غفور رحيم)[النور: 22]، قَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقُ: بَلَىٰ وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي لَأُحِبُّ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الله لِي فَرَجَعَ إِلَىٰ مِسْطَحٍ النَّفَقَةَ الَّتِي كَانَ يُنْفِقُ عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ: وَاللَّهِ لَا أَنْزِعُهَا مِنْهُ أَبَدًا، قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: وَكَانَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سَأَلَ زَيْنَبَ بنتَ جَحْشٍ عَنْ أَمْرِي، فَقَالَ لِزَيْنَبَ: مَاذَا عَلِمْتِ أَوْ رَأَيْتِ، فَقَالَتْ: يَا رَسُولَ الله أَحْمِي سَمْعِي وَبَصَرِي وَاللَّهِ مَا عَلِمْتُ إِلَّا خَيْرًا، قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: وَهِيَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ تُسَامِينِي مِنْ أَزْوَاجِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَعَصَمَهَا الله بِالْوَرَعِ، قَالَتْ: وَطَفِقَتْ أُخْتُهَا حَمْنَةُ تُحَارِبُ لَهَا فَهَلَكَتْ فِيمَنْ هَلَكَ([1]).

([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4142)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: حديث الإفك.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- في تزوج النبي  بجويرية بنت الحارث سيد بني المصطلق مبدأ : أنزلوا القوم منازلهم ، إذ تزوج  بها كان إكراما لها ، ولأبيها لشرفهما عند قومهما .
- بيان بركة جويرية  إذ بزواجها انعتق أكثر مائة بيت من قومها .
-  بيان أن النبي  ما كان يعلم الغيب حتى يعلمه الله تعالى .
- بيان ما تعرضت له أم المؤمنين من البلاء وصبرها عليه حتى كشف الله غمتها وفرج كربها ، وهكذا يتحقق مصداق قول رسول الله  [1]:
 "  قلت يا رسول الله أي الناس أشد بلاء قال : الأنبياء ثم الأمثل فالأمثل " .


------------------------------------------
[1] المصدر : هذا الحبيب يا محب للشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري رحمه الله .*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

7- وفي شوال من السنة الخامسة: وقعت غزوة الأحزاب، فردهم الله خاسئين.
لما علمت قريش أنها لن تستطيع محاربة المسلمين وحدها، وكذلك أيقنت يهود بذلك، وأن قوتهم لا تُحاكي قوة المسلمين، اتفقوا علىٰ جمع الجموع لمحاربة المسلمين وغزوهم في عقر دارهم في محاولة للقضاء علىٰ الإسلام والمسلمين.
وقيل أن الذي بدأ بذلك وجمع الجموع هم اليهود حيث خرج وفد منهم إلىٰ مكة فيهم سلام بن أبي الحُقيق النضري وحيي بن أخطب النضري، فدعوا قريشًا إلىٰ حرب المسلمين ووعدوهم أن يقاتلوا معهم، ثم خرجوا من مكة إلىٰ نجد حيث حالفوا قبيلة غطفان الكبيرة علىٰ حرب المسلمين، فكان تحالف الأحزاب بجهود من يهود بني النضير([1]).
فخرجت قريش وقائدها أبو سفيان بن حرب، وخرجت غطفان وقائدها عيينة بن حصن الفزاري، وبني مُرَّة وقائدها الحارث بن عوف بن أبي حارثة المرِّيُّ، وخرجت أشجع وقائدها مُسْعر بن رُخيلة.
فلما سمع بهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما أجمعوا له من الأمر ضرب الخندق علىٰ المدينة، فعمل فيه رسول الله ترغيبًا للمسلمين في الأجر، وعمل معه المسلمون فيه، فدأب فيه ودأبوا([2]).
فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعمل وهو يقول، تسلية لهم ليُهون عليهم ما هم فيه من شدة وبلاء وجوع: «اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّ الْعَيْشَ عَيْشُ الْآخِرَةْ، فَاغْفِرْ لِلْأَنْصَارِ وَالْمُهَاجِرَة  ْ».(3)
ثُمَّ يرفع صَوْتَهُ ويقول: أبينا أبينا ويمد صوته بِآخِرِهَا([4]).
وأثناء عمل المسلمين في الحفر عَرَضَتْ لَهُمْ صَخْرَةٌ حَالَتْ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ الْحَفْرِ، فَقَامَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَخَذَ الْمِعْوَلَ، وَوَضَعَ رِدَاءَهُ نَاحِيَةَ الْخَنْدَقِ، وَقَالَ: «تَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا لَا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ»، فَنَدَرَ ثُلُثُ الْحَجَرِ، وَسَلْمَانُ الْفَارِسِيُّ قَائِمٌ يَنْظُرُ فَبَرَقَ مَعَ ضَرْبَةِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بَرْقَةٌ، ثُمَّ ضَرَبَ الثَّانِيَةَ، وَقَالَ: «تَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا لَا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ»، فَنَدَرَ الثُّلُثُ الْآخَرُ، فَبَرَقَتْ بَرْقَةٌ، فَرَآهَا سَلْمَانُ، ثُمَّ ضَرَبَ الثَّالِثَةَ، وَقَالَ: «تَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا لَا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ»، فَنَدَرَ الثُّلُثُ الْبَاقِي، وَخَرَجَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَخَذَ رِدَاءَهُ وَجَلَسَ، فقَالَ سَلْمَانُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله رَأَيْتُكَ حِينَ ضَرَبْتَ مَا تَضْرِبُ ضَرْبَةً إِلَّا كَانَتْ مَعَهَا بَرْقَةٌ؟! قَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «يَا سَلْمَانُ رَأَيْتَ ذَلِكَ؟»، فَقَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالْحَقِّ يَا رَسُولَ الله، قَالَ: «فَإِنِّي حِينَ ضَرَبْتُ الضَّرْبَةَ الْأُولَىٰ، رُفِعَتْ لِي مَدَائِنُ كِسْرَىٰ وَمَا حَوْلَهَا، وَمَدَائِنُ كَثِيرَةٌ، حَتَّىٰ رَأَيْتُهَا بِعَيْنَيَّ»، قَالَ لَهُ مَنْ حَضَرَهُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ: يَا رَسُولَ الله ادْعُ الله أَنْ يَفْتَحَهَا عَلَيْنَا، وَيُغَنِّمَنَا دِيَارَهُمْ، وَيُخَرِّبَ بِأَيْدِينَا بِلَادَهُمْ، فَدَعَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِذَلِكَ، «ثُمَّ ضَرَبْتُ الضَّرْبَةَ الثَّانِيَةَ فَرُفِعَتْ لِي مَدَائِنُ قَيْصَرَ وَمَا حَوْلَهَا، حَتَّىٰ رَأَيْتُهَا بِعَيْنَيَّ»، قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ الله ادْعُ الله أَنْ يَفْتَحَهَا عَلَيْنَا، وَيُغَنِّمَنَا دِيَارَهُمْ، وَيُخَرِّبَ بِأَيْدِينَا بِلَادَهُمْ، فَدَعَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِذَلِكَ، «ثُمَّ ضَرَبْتُ الثَّالِثَةَ، فَرُفِعَتْ لِي مَدَائِنُ الْحَبَشَةِ، وَمَا حَوْلَهَا مِنْ الْقُرَىٰ، حَتَّىٰ رَأَيْتُهَا بِعَيْنَيَّ»، قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ: «دَعُوا الْحَبَشَةَ مَا وَدَعُوكُمْ، وَاتْرُكُوا التُّرْكَ مَا تَرَكُوكُمْ»([5]).
ويحكي لنا جابر رضي الله عنه معجزة عجيبة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الموقف.
يقول جابر رضي الله عنه: لَمَّا حُفِرَ الْخَنْدَقُ رَأَيْتُ بِالنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم خَمَصًا شَدِيدًا([6])، فَانْكَفَأْتُ إِلَىٰ امْرَأَتِي فَقُلْتُ: هَلْ عِنْدَكِ شَيْءٌ؟ فَإِنِّي رَأَيْتُ بِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خَمَصًا شَدِيدًا فَأَخْرَجَتْ إِلَيَّ جِرَابًا فِيهِ صَاعٌ مِنْ شَعِيرٍ، وَلَنَا بُهَيْمَةٌ دَاجِنٌ([7]) فَذَبَحْتُهَا، وَطَحَنَتْ الشَّعِيرَ، فَفَرَغَتْ إِلَىٰ فَرَاغِي([8])، وَقَطَّعْتُهَا فِي بُرْمَتِهَا([9])، ثُمَّ وَلَّيْتُ إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَتْ: لَا تَفْضَحْنِي بِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَبِمَنْ مَعَهُ فَجِئْتُهُ فَسَارَرْتُهُ فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله ذَبَحْنَا بُهَيْمَةً لَنَا وَطَحَنَّا صَاعًا مِنْ شَعِيرٍ كَانَ عِنْدَنَا، فَتَعَالَ أَنْتَ وَنَفَرٌ مَعَكَ، فَصَاحَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: «يَا أَهْلَ الْخَنْدَقِ إِنَّ جَابِرًا سُورًا([10]) فَحَيَّ هَلًا بِهَلّكُمْ([11])»، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لَا تُنْزِلُنَّ بُرْمَتَكُمْ، وَلَا تَخْبِزُنَّ عَجِينَكُمْ حَتَّىٰ أَجِيءَ»، فَجِئْتُ وَجَاءَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقْدُمُ النَّاسَ حَتَّىٰ جِئْتُ امْرَأَتِي، فَقَالَتْ: بِكَ وَبِكَ([12])،قَدْ فَعَلْتُ الَّذِي قُلْتِ فَأَخْرَجَتْ لَهُ عَجِينًا فَبَصَقَ فِيهِ وَبَارَكَ ثُمَّ عَمَدَ إِلَىٰ بُرْمَتِنَا فَبَصَقَ وَبَارَكَ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: ادْعُ خَابِزَةً فَلْتَخْبِزْ مَعِي، وَاقْدَحِي مِنْ بُرْمَتِكُمْ، وَلَا تُنْزِلُوهَا، وَهُمْ أَلْفٌ، فَأُقْسِمُ بِاللَّهِ لَقَدْ أَكَلُوا حَتَّىٰ تَرَكُوهُ وَانْحَرَفُوا([13]) وَإِنَّ بُرْمَتَنَا لَتَغِطُّ كَمَا هِيَ وَإِنَّ عَجِينَنَا لَيُخْبَزُ كَمَا هُوَ([14]).
لقد جاءت هذه المعجزة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في وقتها، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة – رضوان الله عليهم- كانوا في أشد الحاجة إلىٰ الطعام حتىٰ يستطيعوا مواصلة العمل في الحفر ثم مواجهة المشركين بعد ذلك، حيث كانوا قد أوشكوا علىٰ الهلاك من شدة الجوع وعدم وجود الطعام.
فقد لبثوا ثلاثة أيام لا يأكلون ولا يذوقون ذواقًا، حتىٰ إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يربط علىٰ بطنه حجرًا من شدة الجوع([15]).
وحتىٰ إنهم من شدة الجوع وعدم وجود شيئًا يأكلوه كانوا يأكلون الطعام المنتن الذي تغيرت رائحته ولونه.
يقول أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه: كانوا يُؤْتَوْنَ بِمِلْءِ كَفِّي مِنْ الشَّعِيرِ فَيُصْنَعُ لَهُمْ بِإِهَالَةٍ سَنِخَةٍ([16]) تُوضَعُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ الْقَوْمِ وَالْقَوْمُ جِيَاعٌ وَهِيَ بَشِعَةٌ فِي الْحَلْقِ وَلَهَا رِيحٌ مُنْتِنٌ([17]).
وظل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعمل ويحمل التراب علىٰ كتفه الشريف حتىٰ غطىٰ التراب بطنه صلى الله عليه وسلم.
يقول الْبَرَاءُ رضي الله عنه: لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْأَحْزَابِ وَخَنْدَقَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رَأَيْتُهُ يَنْقُلُ مِنْ تُرَابِ الْخَنْدَقِ حَتَّىٰ وَارَىٰ([18]) عَنِّي الْغُبَارُ جِلْدَةَ بَطْنِهِ([19]).
وظل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم يعملون معه صلى الله عليه وسلم وينقلون التراب علىٰ متونهم([20]) وهم يرتجزون([21]) بما تقدم من أشعار حتىٰ فرغوا من حفر الخندق قبل وصول المشركين([22])، وكان ذلك في غداة باردة([23]).
ثم أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالنساء والأطفال فوضعوا في الحصون.
عَنْ عبد الله بن الزُّبَيْرِ قَالَ: كُنْتُ أَنَا وَعُمَرُ بن أبي سَلَمَةَ يَوْمَ الْخَنْدَقِ مَعَ النِّسْوَةِ فِي أُطُمِ([24]) حَسَّانَ فَكَانَ يُطَأْطِئُ لِي مَرَّةً فَأَنْظُرُ، وَأُطَأْطِئُ لَهُ مَرَّةً فَيَنْظُرُ([25]).
ثم ظهرت فلول المشركين، الذين تحزَّبوا لمحاربة الله ورسوله، والصدِّ عن سبيل الله([26]).
فالتفوا حول المدينة وحاصروها من كل مكان فلما رأت يهود بني قريظة ذلك، تيقنوا أن المسلمين – بأي حالٍ- لن يفلتوا من هذه القوة الهائلة وأنهم سيُقضىٰ عليهم لا محالة، ففكَّروا في نقض العهد الذي بينهم وبين المسلمين، ومساعدة الأحزاب للقضاء عليهم.
وفعلاً نقض يهود بني قريظة العهد، وأصبحوا علىٰ استعداد لمعاونة الأحزاب علىٰ المسلمين.
ووصل الخبر للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وشاع بين صفوف المسلمين، فاشتد الخطب عليهم.
وكانت ديار بني قريظة في العوالي في الجنوب الشرقي للمدينة علىٰ وادي مهزور، فكان موقعهم يمكنهم من إيقاع ضربة بالمسلمين من الخلف([27]).
وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ: (إِذْ جاؤُكُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِكُمْ ) أي: الأحزاب، (وَمِنْ أَسْفَلَ مِنْكُمْ) أي: بنو قريظة، (وَإِذْ زاغَتِ الْأَبْصارُ وَبَلَغَتِ الْقُلُوبُ الْحَناجِرَ ) من شدة الخوف والفزع، (وَتَظُنُّونَ بِاللَّهِ الظُّنُونَا ) [الأحزاب: 10] الظنون السيئة، والخوف من المشركين، وأن الله لن ينصر دينه، (هُنالِكَ ابْتُلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَزُلْزِلُوا زِلْزالاً شَدِيداً) [الأحزاب: 11] بالخوف والجوع والقلق الذي عاشوه، فكان هذا ابتلاء واختبار للمسلمين، ليتبين الخبيث من الطيب. وحدث ما أراده الله تعالى.
فأما المؤمنون فسُرعان ما تنبهوا وظهر إيمانهم وثقتهم بالله تعالى، وقالوا: (هَذَا مَا وَعَدَنَا اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ )، من الابتلاء والامتحان الذي يعقبه النصر، (وَصَدَقَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَما زادَهُمْ إِلاَّ إِيماناً وَتَسْلِيماً ) [الأحزاب: 22].
وأما المنافقون والذين في قلوبهم مرض، فقالوا: (مَا وَعَدَنَا اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ إِلاَّ غُرُوراً ) [الأحزاب: 12].
وقالوا: (يا أَهْلَ يَثْرِبَ لا مُقامَ لَكُمْ فَارْجِعُوا )، واستأذنوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا:(إِنَّ بُيُوتَنا عَوْرَةٌ )، ففضحهم الله تعالى، وقال: (وَما هِيَ بِعَوْرَةٍ إِنْ يُرِيدُونَ إِلاَّ فِراراً) [الأحزاب: 13].
([1]) أخرج ذلك ابن هشام في سيرته 3/114، 115، عن ابن إسحاق إلىٰ عروة مرسلاً.
([2]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/115، بتصرف يسير.
([3]) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (4099)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب، ومسلم (1805)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة الأحزاب وهي الخندق، واللفظ للبخاري.
([4]) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (4104)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب، ومسلم (1803)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة الأحزاب وهي الخندق.
([5]) حسن: أخرجه أحمد 4/303، والنسائي (3176)، كتاب: الجهاد، باب: غزوة الترك والحبشة، وحسنه الألباني في «الصحيحة» (772).
ومعنىٰ ندر: أي سقط.
([6]) خمصًا: أي جوعًا.
([7]) أي سمينة.
([8]) أي ففرغت من طحن الشعير حين فرغت من ذبح البهيمة.
([9]) البرمة: القدر التي تُطبخ فيه.
([10]) السُور: كلمة حبشية معناها الضيف.
([11]) أي: هلموا مسرعين.
([12]) أي: تعاتبه علىٰ ما فعل، وأن الطعام لن يكفي هذا العدد.
([13]) أي: ذهبوا.
([14]) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (4102)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب، مسلم (2038)، كتاب: الأشربة، باب: جواز استتباعه إلىٰ دار من يثق برضاه.
([15]) صحيح: أخرجه البخاري (4101)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب.
([16]) الإهالة: الدهن أو الزيت أو السمن ونحو ذلك، وسنخة: أي تغير طعمها ولونها من قدمها.
([17]) صحيح: أخرجه البخاري (4101)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب.
([18]) وارىٰ: أي حجب من كثرته.
([19]) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (4106)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب، ومسلم (1803)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة الأحزاب وهي الخندق.
([20]) أي: علىٰ أكتافهم.
([21]) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (4100)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب، ومسلم (1805)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة الأحزاب وهي الخندق.
([22]) وردت أخبار في بعض كتب السير تُفيد بأن سلمان الفارسي هو الذي أشار علىٰ النبي بحفر الخندق، وكلها لا تثبت، إذ لا إسناد لها.
كما وردت أخبار تحدد حجم الخندق الذي حفره المسلمون طولاً وعرضًا وعمقًا، وتحدد مكانه تحديدًا دقيقًا، وجميعها لا يصح.
([23]) متفق عليه: من حديث أنس، انظر التخريج السابق، واللفظة للبخاري (4099).
([24]) الأُطُم: الحصن، وجمعها آطام.
([25]) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (3720)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: مناقب الزبير بن العوام، مسلم (2416)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: فضائل طلحة والزبير.
وكان عُمْر عبد الله بن الزبير حينها يقرب من خمس سنوات حيث ولد في العام الأول من الهجرة – كما تقدم.
([26]) ذكر أهل السير أن عددهم بلغ عشرة آلاف مقاتل.
([27]) «السيرة النبوية الصحيحة» 2/427.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ثم أرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الزبير بن العوام رضي الله عنه إلىٰ بني قريظة ليتأكد من صحة هذا الخبر.  عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قال رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَوْمَ الْأَحْزَابِ: «*مَنْ يَأْتِينَا بِخَبَرِ الْقَوْمِ؟*»، فَقَالَ الزُّبَيْرُ: أَنَا، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*مَنْ يَأْتِينَا بِخَبَرِ الْقَوْمِ؟*»، فَقَالَ الزُّبَيْرُ: أَنَا، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ حَوَارِيُّ، وَإِنَّ حَوَارِيَّ الزُّبَيْرُ*»([1]).  وعَنْ عبد الله بن الزُّبَيْرِ رضي الله عنهما، قَالَ: كُنْتُ يَوْمَ الْأَحْزَابِ جُعِلْتُ أَنَا وَعُمَرُ بن أبي سَلَمَةَ فِي النِّسَاءِ، فَنَظَرْتُ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِالزُّبَيْرِ عَلَىٰ فَرَسِهِ يَخْتَلِفُ إِلَىٰ بني قُرَيْظَةَ مَرَّتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا، فَلَمَّا رَجَعْتُ، قُلْتُ: يَا أَبَتِ رَأَيْتُكَ تَخْتَلِفُ، قَالَ: أَوَ هَلْ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا بنيَّ؟ قُلْتُ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: «*مَنْ يَأْتِ بني قُرَيْظَةَ فَيَأْتِينِي بِخَبَرِهِمْ؟*»، فَانْطَلَقْتُ، فَلَمَّا رَجَعْتُ جَمَعَ لِي رَسُولُ الله أَبَوَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: «*فِدَاكَ**أبي وَأُمِّي*»([2]).  فذهب الزبير فوجدهم قد نقضوا العهد.  أما المشركون فقد فُجئوا بالخندق أمامهم، فوقفوا حيارىٰ، لا يستطيعون اقتحامه.  ولكنهم حاولوا اقتحامه، فكانوا كلما حاولوا ذلك أمطرهم المسلمون بوابل من السهام فردوهم.  عن سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه قَالَ: لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْخَنْدَقِ وَرَجُلٌ يَتَتَرَّسُ جَعَلَ يَقُولُ بِالتُّرْسِ هَكَذَا، فَوَضَعَهُ فَوْقَ أَنْفِهِ، ثُمَّ يَقُولُ([3]): هَكَذَا يُسَفِّلُهُ بَعْدُ([4])، قَالَ: فَأَهْوَيْتُ إِلَىٰ كِنَانَتِي فَأَخْرَجْتُ مِنْهَا سَهْمًا مُدَمًّا([5]) فَوَضَعْتُهُ فِي كَبِدِ الْقَوْسِ، فَلَمَّا قَالَ هَكَذَا يُسَفِّلُ التُّرْسَ، رَمَيْتُ، فَمَا نَسِيتُ وَقْعَ الْقِدْحِ([6]) عَلَىٰ كَذَا وَكَذَا مِنْ التُّرْسِ، قَالَ: وَسَقَطَ، فَقَالَ: بِرِجْلِهِ، فَضَحِكَ نَبِيُّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حَتَّىٰ بَدَتْ نَوَاجِذُهُ، لِفِعْلِ الرَّجُلِ([7]).  ولم تنقطع هجمات المشركين علىٰ الخندق في محاولات شرسة لاقتحامه، حتىٰ إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه لم يتمكنوا من أداء صلاة العصر في أحد الأيام حتىٰ غربت الشمس، من شدة انشغالهم في صدِّ المشركين عن الخندق.  عَنْ جَابِرِ بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما، أَنَّ عُمَرَ بن الْخَطَّابِ رضي الله عنه جَاءَ يَوْمَ الْخَنْدَقِ بَعْدَ مَا غَرَبَتْ الشَّمْسُ فَجَعَلَ يَسُبُّ كُفَّارَ قُرَيْشٍ، قَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ الله مَا كِدْتُ أُصَلِّي الْعَصْرَ حَتَّىٰ كَادَتْ الشَّمْسُ تَغْرُبُ، قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*وَاللَّهِ مَا صَلَّيْتُهَا*»، فَقُمْنَا إِلَىٰ بُطْحَانَ فَتَوَضَّأَ لِلصَّلَاةِ، وَتَوَضَّأْنَا لَهَا، فَصَلَّىٰ الْعَصْرَ بَعْدَ مَا غَرَبَتْ الشَّمْسُ، ثُمَّ صَلَّىٰ بَعْدَهَا الْمَغْرِبَ([8]).  فقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالدعاء علىٰ المشركين.  عَنْ عَلِيّ بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قَالَ: لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْأَحْزَابِ، قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*مَلَأَ الله بُيُوتَهُمْ وَقُبُورَهُمْ نَارًا، شَغَلُونَا عَنْ الصَّلَاةِ الْوُسْطَىٰ حَتَّىٰ غَابَتْ الشَّمْسُ*»([9]).  ثم استمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعائه علىٰ المشركين والأحزاب.  عن عبد الله بن أبي أَوْفَىٰ رضي الله عنهما قال: دَعَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَوْمَ الْأَحْزَابِ عَلَىٰ الْمُشْرِكِينَ، فَقَالَ: «*اللَّهُمَّ مُنْزِلَ الْكِتَابِ، سَرِيعَ الْحِسَابِ، اللهمَّ اهْزِمْ الْأَحْزَابَ، اللهمَّ اهْزِمْهُمْ وَزَلْزِلْهُمْ*»([10]).  فاستجاب الله تعالى دعاء نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عليهم، فأرسل عليهم ريحًا شديدًا فخلعت خيامهم، وأكفأت قدورهم، وأطفأت نيرانهم، وأرسل الملائكة فزلزلتهم وألقت في قلوبهم الرعب والخوف.  وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ: (يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جاءَتْكُمْ جُنُودٌ فَأَرْسَلْنا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحاً وَجُنُوداً لَمْ تَرَوْها وَكانَ اللَّهُ بِما تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيراً)
[الأحزاب: 9].  فلم تتحمل الأحزاب جنود الله تعالى، ولم يستطيعوا مواجهتها، فأسرعوا بالتجهز للرحيل.  عن حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنهما قال: لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنَا مَعَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لَيْلَةَ الْأَحْزَابِ وَأَخَذَتْنَا رِيحٌ شَدِيدَةٌ وَقُرٌّ([11])، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أَلَا رَجُلٌ يَأْتِينِي بِخَبَرِ الْقَوْمِ جَعَلَهُ الله مَعِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ؟*»، فَسَكَتْنَا فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ أَحَدٌ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*أَلَا رَجُلٌ يَأْتِينَا بِخَبَرِ الْقَوْمِ جَعَلَهُ الله مَعِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ؟*»، فَسَكَتْنَا فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ أَحَدٌ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*أَلَا رَجُلٌ يَأْتِينَا بِخَبَرِ الْقَوْمِ جَعَلَهُ الله مَعِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ؟*»، فَسَكَتْنَا فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ أَحَدٌ، فَقَالَ: «*قُمْ يَا حُذَيْفَةُ فَأْتِنَا بِخَبَرِ الْقَوْمِ*»، فَلَمْ أَجِدْ بُدًّا إِذْ دَعَانِي بِاسْمِي أَنْ أَقُومَ، قَالَ: «اذْهَبْ فَأْتِنِي بِخَبَرِ الْقَوْمِ وَلَا تَذْعَرْهُمْ عَلَيَّ»([12])، فَلَمَّا وَلَّيْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ جَعَلْتُ كَأَنَّمَا أَمْشِي فِي حَمَّامٍ([13]) حَتَّىٰ أَتَيْتُهُمْ، فَرَأَيْتُ أَبَا سُفْيَانَ يَصْلِي ظَهْرَهُ بِالنَّارِ([14])، فَوَضَعْتُ سَهْمًا فِي كَبِدِ الْقَوْسِ، فَأَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَرْمِيَهُ، فَذَكَرْتُ قَوْلَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*وَلَا تَذْعَرْهُمْ عَلَيَّ*»، وَلَوْ رَمَيْتُهُ لَأَصَبْتُهُ، فَرَجَعْتُ وَأَنَا أَمْشِي فِي مِثْلِ الْحَمَّامِ، فَلَمَّا أَتَيْتُهُ فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ بِخَبَرِ الْقَوْمِ، وَفَرَغْتُ ،قُرِرْتُ([15])، فَأَلْبَسَنِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ فَضْلِ عَبَاءَةٍ كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ يُصَلِّي فِيهَا، فَلَمْ أَزَلْ نَائِمًا حَتَّىٰ أَصْبَحْتُ، فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحْتُ قَالَ: «*قُمْ يَا نَوْمَانُ!*»([16]) وفي رواية: قال حذيفة: يا رسول الله تفرق الناس عن أبي سفيان، فلم يبق إلا عصبة يوقد النار، وقد صبَّ الله عليهم من البرد مثل الذي صبَّ علينا، ولكنا نرجوا من الله ما لا يرجون([17]).  وبذلك تفرقت جموع الأحزاب وهزمهم الله تعالى وحده:  (وَرَدَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِغَيْظِهِمْ لَمْ يَنالُوا خَيْراً وَكَفَى اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الْقِتالَ وَكانَ اللَّهُ قَوِيًّا عَزِيزاً)[الأحزاب: 25].  وانفك الحصار الذي دام أربعًا وعشرين ليلة([18])، بفضلٍ من الله تعالى.  ولذا كَانَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: «*لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله وَحْدَهُ أَعَزَّ جُنْدَهُ، وَنَصَرَ عَبْدَهُ، وَغَلَبَ الْأَحْزَابَ وَحْدَهُ، فَلَا شَيْءَ بَعْدَهُ*»([19]).  وقال النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أَجْلَىٰ الله الْأَحْزَابَ: «*الْآنَ نَغْزُوهُمْ، وَلَا يَغْزُونَنَا نَحْنُ نَسِيرُ إِلَيْهِمْ*»([20]).  
      ([1]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4113)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب، مسلم (2415)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: من فضائل طلحة والزبير.  
    ([2]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3720)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: مناقب الزبير بن العوام، مسلم (2416)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: فضائل طلحة والزبير رضي الله عنهما.  
    ([3]) يقول: أي يشير.  
    ([4]) يسفله: أي ينزل به لأسفل ليحمي أسفله، فهو يرفعه تارة فوق أنفه ليحمي أعلاه، وتارة لأسفل ليحمي أسفله.  
    ([5]) السهم المدمىٰ: الذي أصابه الدم فحصل في لونه سواد وحمرة مما رمىٰ به العدو، ويطلق علىٰ ما تكرر به الرمي، والرماة يتبركون به. (نهاية).  
    ([6]) القدح – بكسر القاف وسكون الدال-: عود السهم.  
    ([7]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (1620)، وصححه الشيخ أحمد شاكر.  
    ([8]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (596)، كتاب: مواقيت الصلاة، باب: من صلىٰ بالناس جماعة بعد ذهاب الوقت، مسلم (631)، كتاب: المساجد مواضع الصلاة، باب: الدليل لمن قال الصلاة الوسطىٰ هي صلاة العصر.        ولم تكن صلاة الخوف قد شرعت بعد.  
    ([9]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (2931)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: الدعاء علىٰ المشركين بالهزيمة والزلزلة، مسلم (627)، كتاب: المساجد ومواضع الصلاة، باب: التغليظ في تفويت صلاة العصر.  
    ([10]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (2933)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: الدعاء علىٰ المشركين بالهزيمة والزلزلة، مسلم (1742)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: استحباب الدعاء بالنصر عند لقاء العدو.  
    ([11]) القُرُّ: البرد.  
    ([12]) لا تذعرهم عليَّ: أي لا تُهيجهم عليَّ.  
    ([13]) أي: في جوٍّ دافئ.  
    ([14]) أي: يدفئه ويدنيه منها.  
    ([15]) أي: شعرتُ بالبرد، أي أنه لما ذهب لقضاء مهمته التي أرسله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أجلها لم يشعر بالبرد بل شعر بدفءٍ تام، ولم يشعر بالريح الشديدة كبقية القوم، فلما قضىٰ مهمته، عاد إليه البرد الذي يجده الناس.        قال النووي رحمه الله: وهذه من معجزات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.اهـ. «شرح مسلم» 6/327.  
    ([16]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1788)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة الأحزاب.  
    ([17]) البزار «كشف الأستار» 2/335، 336.  
    ([18]) ذكر ذلك ابن سعد في «الطبقات» 2/73 بإسناد رجاله ثقات إلىٰ سعيد بن المسيب مرسلاً، ومراسيله قوية.  
    ([19]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4114)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب، مسلم (2724)، كتاب: الذكر والدعاء والتوبة والاستغفار، باب: ما يقول عند النوم وأخذ المضجع.  
    ([20]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4110)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الخندق وهي الأحزاب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

9- وفي ذي القعدة من هذه السنة: وقعت غزوة بني قريظة، ونالوا جزاء خيانتهم العظمىٰ.
  لَمَّا رَجَعَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ الْخَنْدَقِ ووَضَعَ السِّلَاحَ وَاغْتَسَلَ، أَتَاهُ جِبْرِيلُ عليه السلام وَهُوَ يَنْفُضُ رَأْسَهُ مِنْ الْغُبَارِ فَقَالَ: قَدْ وَضَعْتَ السِّلَاحَ؟ وَاللَّهِ مَا وَضَعْتُهُ اخْرُجْ إِلَيْهِمْ، قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*فَأَيْنَ*»، فَأَشَارَ إِلَىٰ بني قُرَيْظَةَ، فخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إليهم([1]).  وسارع في الخروج، وحث الصحابة علىٰ سرعة اللحاق به، حتىٰ قَالَ لهم صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*لَا يُصَلِّيَنَّ أَحَدٌ الْعَصْرَ إِلَّا فِي بني قُرَيْظَةَ*»، فَأَدْرَكَ بَعْضُهُمْ الْعَصْرَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ، فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ: لَا نُصَلِّي حَتَّىٰ نَأْتِيَهَا، وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ: بَلْ نُصَلِّي لَمْ يُرِدْ مِنَّا ذَلِكَ، فَذُكِرَ ذَلِكَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَلَمْ يُعَنِّفْ وَاحِدًا مِنْهُمْ([2]).  
خروج جبريل عليه السلام في كوكبة من الملائكة مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ بني قريظة: 
عَنْ أَنَس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قَالَ: كَأَنِّي أَنْظُرُ إِلَىٰ الْغُبَارِ سَاطِعًا فِي زُقَاقِ بني غَنْمٍ مَوْكِبَ جِبْرِيلَ صَلَوَاتُ الله عَلَيْهِ حِينَ سَارَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إِلَىٰ بني قُرَيْظَةَ([3]).  وعن البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنهما قَالَ: قَالَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم قريظة لِحَسَّانَ بن ثابت: «*اهْجُ المشركين فإن َجِبْرِيلَ مَعَكَ*» ([4]).  ووصل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمون إلىٰ بني قريظة، وسمع بنو قريظة بقدوم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إليهم فتحصنوا في حصونهم، فحاصرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، خمسًا وعشرين ليلة حتىٰ جهدهم الحصار، وقذف الله في قلوبهم الرعب، وقد كان حُييُّ بن أخطب النضري دخل مع بني قريظة في حصنهم حين رجعت عنهم قريش وغطفان([5]).  فلما أيقنوا بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غير منصرف عنهم أعلنوا استسلامهم فحكّم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيهم سعد بن معاذ رضي الله عنه ورضي أهلُ قريظة بحكمه.  عن أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيِّ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: نَزَلَ أَهْلُ قُرَيْظَةَ عَلَىٰ حُكْمِ سَعْدِ بن مُعَاذٍ، فَأَرْسَلَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إِلَىٰ سَعْدٍ، فَأَتَىٰ عَلَىٰ حِمَار، فَلَمَّا دَنَا مِنْ الْمَسْجِدِ، قَالَ لِلْأَنْصَارِ: «*قُومُوا إِلَىٰ سَيِّدِكُمْ – أَوْ خَيْرِكُمْ-*» فقَالَ له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*هَؤُلَاءِ نَزَلُوا عَلَىٰ حُكْمِكَ*»، فقَالَ: تَقْتُلُ مُقَاتِلَتَهُمْ  ، وَتَسْبِي ذُرِّاريهُمْ، قَالَ: «*قَضَيْتَ بِحُكْمِ الله*»، وَرُبَّمَا قَالَ: «*بِحُكْمِ الْمَلِكِ*»([6]).  وفي رواية قَالَ سعد: وَأَنْ تُقْسَمَ أَمْوَالُهُمْ([7]).  
النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يميز بين الصغار والبالغين استعدادًا لتنفيذ حكم سعد رضي الله عنه: 
عن عطية الْقُرَظِيِّ قَالَ: كُنْتُ مِنْ سَبْيِ بني قُرَيْظَةَ، فَكَانُوا يَنْظُرُونَ فَمَنْ أَنْبَتَ الشَّعْرَ قُتِلَ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يُنْبِتْ لَمْ يُقْتَلْ، فَكُنْتُ فِيمَنْ لَمْ يُنْبِتْ.  وفي لفظ: فَكَشَفُوا عَانَتِي فَوَجَدُوهَا لَمْ تَنْبُتْ، فَجَعَلُونِي مِنْ السَّبْيِ([8]).  *قال ابن إسحاق:*  ثم استنزلوا، فحبسهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة في دار بنت الحارث، امرأة من بني النجار، ثم خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ سوق المدينة، التي هي سوقها اليوم، فخندق بها خنادق، ثم بعث إليهم، فضرب أعناقهم في تلك الخنادق، يُخرج بهم إليه أرسالاً([9]) وفيهم عدو الله حُييُّ بن أخطب، وكعب بن أسد رأس القوم، وهم ستمائة أو سبعمائة، والمكثر لهم يقول: كانوا بين الثمانمائة والتسعمائة وقد قالوا لكعب بن أسد وهم يُذهب بهم إلىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أرسالاً: يا كعب، ما تراه يُصنع بنا؟ قال: أفي كل موطن لا تعقلون؟ ألا ترون الداعي لا ينزع، وأنه من ذهب منكم لا يرجع؟ هو والله القتل فلم يزل ذلك الدأب حتىٰ فرغ منهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم([10]).  وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ: (وَأَنْزَلَ الَّذِينَ ظاهَرُوهُمْ)  أي: عاونوا الأحزاب وساعدوهم علىٰ حرب المسلمين، (مِنْ صَياصِيهِمْ) أي: من حصونهم، (وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الرُّعْبَ فَرِيقاً تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَأْسِرُونَ فَرِيقاً وَأَوْرَثَكُمْ أَرْضَهُمْ وَدِيارَهُمْ وَأَمْوالَهُمْ وَأَرْضاً لَمْ تَطَؤُها وَكانَ اللَّهُ عَلى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيراً )
[الأحزاب: 26، 27].  المرأة الوحيدة التي قتلت من بني قريظة:  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ: لَمْ تُقْتَلْ مِنْ نِسَائِهِمْ – تَعْنِي بني قُرَيْظَةَ- إِلَّا امْرَأَةٌ، إِنَّهَا لَعِنْدِي تُحَدِّثُ: تَضْحَكُ ظَهْرًا وَبَطْنًا، وَرَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقْتُلُ رِجَالَهُمْ بِالسُّيُوفِ، إِذْ هَتَفَ هَاتِفٌ بِاسْمِهَا: أَيْنَ فُلَانَةُ؟ قَالَتْ: أَنَا، قُلْتُ: وَمَا شَأْنُكِ؟ قَالَتْ: حَدَثٌ أَحْدَثْتُهُ، قَالَتْ: فَانْطَلَقَ بِهَا، فَضُرِبَتْ عُنُقُهَا، فَمَا أَنْسَىٰ عَجَبًا مِنْهَا: أَنَّهَا تَضْحَكُ ظَهْرًا وَبَطْنًا وَقَدْ عَلِمَتْ أَنَّهَا تُقْتَلُ([11]).  
*قال ابن هشام:*  وهي التي طرحت الرَّحىٰ علىٰ خلاد بن سويد فقتلته([12]).  فكان هذا آخر عهد لليهود بالمدينة، وآخرهم بني قريظة الذين نالوا جزاء خيانتهم العظمىٰ، ونقضهم العهد الذي كان بينهم وبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وصدق الله تعالىٰ إذ يقول: (أَوَكُلَّما عاهَدُوا عَهْداً نَبَذَهُ فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ) [البقرة: 100].  ثم أسلم بعض بني قريظة وآمنوا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فبقوا بالمدينة.  عَنْ عبد الله بن عُمَرَ { قَالَ: حَارَبَتْ النَّضِيرُ وَقُرَيْظَةُ، فَأَجْلَىٰ بني النَّضِيرِ، وَأَقَرَّ قُرَيْظَةَ وَمَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ، حَتَّىٰ حَارَبَتْ قُرَيْظَةُ، فَقَتَلَ رِجَالَهُمْ، وَقَسَمَ نِسَاءَهُمْ، وَأَوْلَادَهُمْ  ، وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ بَيْنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ، إِلَّا بَعْضَهُمْ لَحِقُوا بِالنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَآمَنَهُمْ وَأَسْلَمُوا، وَأَجْلَىٰ يَهُودَ الْمَدِينَةِ كُلَّهُمْ بني قَيْنُقَاعَ، وَهُمْ رَهْطُ عبد الله بن سَلَامٍ وَيَهُودَ بني حَارِثَةَ وَكُلَّ يَهُودِ الْمَدِينَةِ([13]).  
      ([1]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4122)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: مرجع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأحزاب ومخرجه إلىٰ بني قريظة ومحاصرته إياهم، مسلم (1769)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: جواز قتال من نقض العهد.  
    ([2]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4119)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: مرجع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأحزاب ومخرجه إلىٰ بني قريظة، مسلم (1770)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: المبادرة بالغزو وتقديم أهم الأمرين المتعارضين.  
    ([3]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4118)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: مرجع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومخرجه إلىٰ بني قريظة.  
    ([4]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4124)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: مرجع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأحزاب، مسلم (2486)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: فضائل حسان بن ثابت .  
    ([5]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/127.  
    ([6]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4122)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: مرجع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأحزاب، مسلم (1768)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: جواز قتل من نقض العهد.  
    ([7]) هذا لفظ البخاري.  
    ([8]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أبو داود (4404، 4405)، كتاب: الحدود، باب: في الغلام يصيب الحد، وصححه الشيخ الألباني «صحيح سنن أبي داود».  
    ([9]) أرسالاً: أي طائفة بعد طائفة.  
    ([10]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/130.  
    ([11]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد 6/277، أبو داود (2671)، كتاب: الجهاد، باب: في قتل النساء، وصححه الألباني «صحيح سنن أبي داود».  
    ([12]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/131.  
    ([13]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4028)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: حديث بني النضير، ومسلم (1766)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: إجلاء اليهود من الحجاز.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

8- وفي ذي الحجة من هذه السنة: توفي سعد بن معاذ رضي الله عنه.
عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ: أُصِيبَ سَعْدٌ يَوْمَ الْخَنْدَقِ، رَمَاهُ رَجُلٌ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ يُقَالُ لَهُ: حِبَّانُ بن الْعَرِقَةِ، وَهُوَ حِبَّانُ بن قَيْسٍ، مِنْ بني مَعِيصِ بن عَامِرِ بن لُؤَيٍّ، رَمَاهُ فِي الْأَكْحَلِ([1]) فَضَرَبَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم خَيْمَةً فِي الْمَسْجِدِ لِيَعُودَهُ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ، فَقَالَ سعد: اللهمَّ إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ أَحَبَّ إِلَيَّ أَنْ أُجَاهِدَهُمْ فِيكَ مِنْ قَوْمٍ كَذَّبُوا رَسُولَكَ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَخْرَجُوهُ، اللهمَّ فَإِنِّي أَظُنُّ أَنَّكَ قَدْ وَضَعْتَ الْحَرْبَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ، فَإِنْ كَانَ بَقِيَ مِنْ حَرْبِ قُرَيْشٍ شَيْءٌ فَأَبْقِنِي لَهُ حَتَّىٰ أُجَاهِدَهُمْ فِيكَ، وَإِنْ كُنْتَ وَضَعْتَ الْحَرْبَ فَافْجُرْهَا وَاجْعَلْ مَوْتَتِي فِيهَا، فَانْفَجَرَتْ مِنْ لَبَّتِهِ([2]) فَلَمْ يَرُعْهُمْ – وَفِي الْمَسْجِدِ خَيْمَةٌ مِنْ بني غِفَارٍ- إِلَّا الدَّمُ يَسِيلُ إِلَيْهِمْ، فَقَالُوا: يَا أَهْلَ الْخَيْمَةِ مَا هَذَا الَّذِي يَأْتِينَا مِنْ قِبَلِكُمْ؟ فَإِذَا سَعْدٌ يَغْذُو جُرْحُهُ دَمًا، فَما زال يسيل حتىٰ مَاتَ([3]).
فلَمَّا حُمِلَتْ جَنَازَةُ سَعْدِ بن مُعَاذٍ قَالَ الْمُنَافِقُونَ  : مَا أَخَفَّ جَنَازَتَهُ، وَذَلِكَ لِحُكْمِهِ فِي بني قُرَيْظَةَ، فَبَلَغَ ذَلِكَ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عبيه وسلم فَقَالَ: «*إِنَّ الْمَلَائِكَةَ كَانَتْ تَحْمِلُهُ*»([4]).
وقال النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عبيه وسلم: «*اهْتَزَّ عَرْشُ الرحمن لِمَوْتِ سَعْدِ بن مُعَاذٍ*»([5]).
وعن البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنهما قال: أُهْدِيَتْ لِلنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عبيه وسلم حُلَّةُ حَرِيرٍ فَجَعَلَ أَصْحَابُهُ يَمَسُّونَهَا وَيَعْجَبُونَ مِنْ لِينِهَا، فَقَالَ النبي صلى الله عبيه وسلم: «*أَتَعْجَبُونَ مِنْ لِينِ هَذِهِ؟ لَمَنَادِيلُ سَعْدِ بن مُعَاذٍ خَيْرٌ مِنْهَا أَوْ أَلْيَنُ*»([6]).

([1]) الأكحل: عرقٌ في وسط الذراع، إذا قُطع لم يرقأ الدم.

([2]) اللَّبة: موضع القلادة من الصدر، وكان موضع الجرح ورم حتىٰ اتصل الورم إلىٰ صدره فانفجر من صدره.

([3]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4122)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: مرجع النبي صلى الله عبيه وسلم من الأحزاب، مسلم (1769)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: جواز قتل من نقض العهد، وجواز إنزال أهل الحصن علىٰ حُكم حاكم عدل أهلٍ للحكم.
([4]) *صحيح:* أخرجه الترمذي (3849)، كتاب: المناقب، باب: مناقب سعد بن معاذ، وقال: حسن صحيح غريب، عبد الرزاق (20414)، الحاكم 3/207، وصححه الألباني «المشكاة» (6228).

([5]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3803)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: مناقب سعد بن معاذ ، مسلم (2466)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: من فضائل سعد بن معاذ .

([6]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3802)، باب: مناقب سعد بن معاذ ، مسلم (2468)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: من فضائل سعد بن معاذ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

10- وفي ذي الحجة من هذه السنة: قتلت الخزرج أبا رافع سلام بن أبي الحُقيق اليهودي بإذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
كان مما صنع الله به لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن هذين الحيَّين من الأنصار، الأوس والخزرج كانا يتصاولان([1]) مع رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم تصاول الفحلين لا تصنع الأوس شيئًا فيه عن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم غناء([2]) إلا قالت الخزرج: والله لا تذهبون بهذه فضلاً علينا عند رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي الإسلام قال: فلا ينتهون حتىٰ يوقعوا مثلها، وإذا فعلت الخزرج شيئًا قالت الأوس مثل ذلك([3]).
ولما انقضىٰ شأن الخندق، وأمر بني قريظة، وكان سلام بن أبي الحُقيق – وهو أبو رافع- فيمن حزب الأحزاب علىٰ رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكانت الأوس قبل أُحُد قد قتلت كعب بن الأشرف في عداوته لرسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم وتحريضه عليه استأذنت الخزرج رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم في قتل سلام بن أبي الحُقيق، وهو بخيبر فأذن لهم([4]).
عن الْبَرَاءِ بن عَازِبٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: بَعَثَ رَسُولُ الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم إِلَىٰ أبي رَافِعٍ، عبد الله بن عَتِيكٍ وَعبد الله بن عُتْبَةَ فِي نَاسٍ مَعَهُمْ فَانْطَلَقُوا حَتَّىٰ دَنَوْا مِنْ الْحِصْنِ، فَقَالَ لَهُمْ عبد الله بن عَتِيكٍ: امْكُثُوا أَنْتُمْ حَتَّىٰ أَنْطَلِقَ أَنَا فَأَنْظُرَ، قَالَ: فَتَلَطَّفْتُ أَنْ أَدْخُلَ الْحِصْنَ، فَفَقَدُوا حِمَارًا لَهُمْ – وقد غربت الشمس وراح الناس بسرحهم([5])- فَخَرَجُوا بِقَبَسٍ([6]) يَطْلُبُونَهُ، قَالَ: فَخَشِيتُ أَنْ أُعْرَفَ، قَالَ: فَغَطَّيْتُ رَأْسِي وَجَلَسْتُ كَأَنِّي أَقْضِي حَاجَةً، ثُمَّ نَادَىٰ صَاحِبُ الْبَابِ: مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ فَلْيَدْخُلْ قَبْلَ أَنْ أُغْلِقَهُ، فَدَخَلْتُ ثُمَّ اخْتَبَأْتُ فِي مَرْبِطِ حِمَارٍ عِنْدَ بَابِ الْحِصْنِ، فَتَعَشَّوْا عِنْدَ أبي رَافِعٍ وَتَحَدَّثُوا حَتَّىٰ ذَهَبَتْ سَاعَةٌ مِنْ اللَّيْلِ، ثُمَّ رَجَعُوا إِلَىٰ بُيُوتِهِمْ، فَلَمَّا هَدَأَتْ الْأَصْوَاتُ، وَلَا أَسْمَعُ حَرَكَةً خَرَجْتُ، قَالَ: وَرَأَيْتُ صَاحِبَ الْبَابِ حَيْثُ وَضَعَ مِفْتَاحَ الْحِصْنِ فِي كَوَّةٍ، فَأَخَذْتُهُ فَفَتَحْتُ بِهِ بَابَ الْحِصْنِ، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: إِنْ نَذِرَ بِي الْقَوْمُ انْطَلَقْتُ عَلَىٰ مَهَلٍ ثُمَّ عَمَدْتُ إِلَىٰ أَبْوَابِ بُيُوتِهِمْ فَغَلَّقْتُهَا عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ ظَاهِرٍ ثُمَّ صَعِدْتُ إِلَىٰ أبي رَافِعٍ فِي سُلَّمٍ فَإِذَا الْبَيْتُ مُظْلِمٌ قَدْ طَفِئَ سِرَاجُهُ فَلَمْ أَدْرِ أَيْنَ الرَّجُلُ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا أَبَا رَافِعٍ، قَالَ: مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ: فَعَمَدْتُ نَحْوَ الصَّوْتِ فَأَضْرِبُهُ وَصَاحَ فَلَمْ تُغْنِ شَيْئًا، قَالَ: ثُمَّ جِئْتُ كَأَنِّي أُغِيثُهُ، فَقُلْتُ: مَالَكَ يَا أَبَا رَافِعٍ؟ وَغَيَّرْتُ صَوْتِي، فَقَالَ: أَلَا أُعْجِبُكَ لِأُمِّكَ الْوَيْلُ دَخَلَ عَلَيَّ رَجُلٌ فَضَرَبَنِي بِالسَّيْفِ، قَالَ: فَعَمَدْتُ لَهُ أَيْضًا فَأَضْرِبُهُ أُخْرَىٰ فَلَمْ تُغْنِ شَيْئًا فَصَاحَ وَقَامَ أَهْلُهُ، قَالَ: ثُمَّ جِئْتُ وَغَيَّرْتُ صَوْتِي كَهَيْئَةِ الْمُغِيثِ فَإِذَا هُوَ مُسْتَلْقٍ عَلَىٰ ظَهْرِهِ فَأَضَعُ السَّيْفَ فِي بَطْنِهِ ثُمَّ أَنْكَفِئُ عَلَيْهِ – حتىٰ أخذ في ظهره- حَتَّىٰ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ الْعَظْمِ، ثُمَّ خَرَجْتُ دَهِشًا حَتَّىٰ أَتَيْتُ السُّلَّمَ أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَنْزِلَ فَأَسْقُطُ مِنْهُ فَانْخَلَعَتْ رِجْلِي فَعَصَبْتُهَا، ثُمَّ أَتَيْتُ أصحابي أَحْجُلُ، فَقُلْتُ: انْطَلِقُوا فَبَشِّرُوا رَسُولَ الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم فَإِنِّي لَا أَبْرَحُ حَتَّىٰ أَسْمَعَ النَّاعِيَةَ، فَلَمَّا كَانَ فِي وَجْهِ الصُّبْحِ صَعِدَ النَّاعِيَةُ، فَقَالَ: أَنْعَىٰ أَبَا رَافِعٍ، قَالَ: فَقُمْتُ أَمْشِي مَا بِي قَلَبَةٌ فَأَدْرَكْتُ أصحابي قَبْلَ أَنْ يَأْتُوا النَّبِيَّ  صلى الله عليه وسلم فَبَشَّرْتُهُ، فَقَالَ: «*ابْسُطْ رِجْلَكَ*»، فَبَسَطْتُ رِجْلِي فَمَسَحَهَا فَكَأَنَّهَا لَمْ أَشْتَكِهَا قَطُّ([7]).

([1]) أي: يتنافسان.

([2]) غَناء: أي دفع مكروه، وجلب منفعة.

([3]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/158.

([4]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/157.

([5]) أي: بمواشيهم.

([6]) أي: شعلة من نار.

([7]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4040)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: قتل أبي رافع عبد الله بن أبي الحُقيق، ويقال: سلام بن أبي الحقيق.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

11- وفي هذه السنة: تسرَّىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم برَيحانة، وهي من سبي بني قريظة بعدما أسلمت وظلت معه حتىٰ ماتت في السنة العاشرة للهجرة.
*قال ابن إسحاق رحمه الله**:*
وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد اصطفىٰ لنفسه من نسائهم ريحانة بنت عمرو بن جُنافة، إحدىٰ نساء بني عمرو بن قريظة، فكانت عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتىٰ تُوفي عنها وهي ملكه([1]).

([1]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/133.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

12- وفي هذه السنة: قدم وفدُ أشجع علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
*قال ابن سعد رحمه الله**:*
وقدمتْ أشجع علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام الخندق، وهم مائة – علىٰ- رأسهم مسعود بن رخيلة، فنزلوا شعب سَلْع، فخرج إليهم رسول الله ، وأمرهم بأحمال التمر، فقالوا: يا محمد لا نعلم أحدًا من قومنا أقرب دارًا منك منَّا، ولا أقلَّ عددًا، وقد ضقنا بحربك وبحرب قومك، فجئنا نوادعك، فوادعهم، ويقال: بل قدمت أشجع بعدما فرغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من بني قريظة وهم سبعمائة، فوادعهم ثم أسلموا بعد ذلك([1]).

([1]) «الطبقات» 1/306.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

13- وفي هذه السنة: سابق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين الخيل.
عن ابْنِ عُمَرَ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سَابَقَ بَيْنَ الْخَيْلِ الَّتِي أُضْمِرَتْ([1]) مِنْ الْحَفْيَاءِ إلىٰ ثَنِيَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ([2])، وَسَابَقَ بَيْنَ الْخَيْلِ الَّتِي لَمْ تُضْمَرْ مِنْ الثَّنِيَّةِ إِلَىٰ مَسْجِدِ بني زُرَيْقٍ([3]) وَكان ابْنُ عُمَرَ فِيمَنْ سَابَقَ بِهَا([4]).
وذكر ابن سيد الناس ذلك ضمن أحداث السنة الخامسة، فقال: وفيها سابق – النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم- بين الخيل([5]).

([1]) يقال: أُضمرت الخيل، وهو أن يُقلل علفها مدة، وتدخل بيتًا، وتُجلل فيه لتعرق ويجف عرقها، فيخف لحمها وتقوىٰ علىٰ الجري.

([2]) بين ثنية الوداع والحفياء خمسة أميال أو ستة.

([3]) وبين ثنية الوداع ومسجد بني زريق ميلٌ واحد.

([4]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (2868)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: السبق بين الخيل، ومسلم (1870)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: المسابقة بين الخيل وتضميرها.

([5]) «عيون الأثر» 2/373.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

14- وفي هذه السنة: زُلزلت المدينة.
*قال ابن سيد الناس رحمه الله**:*
وفيها – أي: في السنة الخامسة- زلزلت المدينة([1]).

([1]) المصدر السابق.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السنة السادسة من الهجرةوفيها ثمانية وعشرون حدثًا:
1- في المحرَّم من هذه السنة: كانت سرية محمد بن مَسْلَمة رضي الله عنه إلىٰ القُرْطاء.
*قال ابن سعد**:*
ثم سرية محمد بن مسلمة إلىٰ القرطاء، خرج لعشر ليال خلون من المحرم، علىٰ رأس تسعة وخميس شهرًا من مهاجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعثه في ثلاثين راكبًا إلىٰ القرطاء، وهم بطن من بني أبي بكر بن كلاب، وكانوا ينزلون البكرات بناحية ضريَّة([1]) وبين المدينة وضريَّة سبع ليال، وأمره أن يشنَّ عليهم الغارة، فسار الليل وكمن النهار، وأغار عليهم، فقتل نفرًا منهم، وهرب سائرهم، واستاق نعمًا وشاءً ولم يعرض للظعن([2])، وانحدروا إلىٰ المدينة فخمَّس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما جاء به([3])، وفضَّ([4]) علىٰ أصحابه ما بقي، فعدلوا الجزور بعشرة من الغنم، وكانت النَّعم مائة وخمسين بعيرًا، والغنم ثلاثة آلاف شاة، وغاب تسع عشرة ليلة وقدم لليلة بقيت من المحرم([5]).
وذكر أبو عبد الله الحاكم أن ثمامة بن أُثال أُخِذ فيها([6]).
عن أبي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: بَعَثَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خَيْلًا قِبَلَ نَجْدٍ، فَجَاءَتْ بِرَجُلٍ مِنْ بني حَنِيفَةَ يُقَالُ لَهُ: ثُمَامَةُ بن أُثَالٍ، سيد أهل اليمامة فَرَبَطُوهُ بِسَارِيَةٍ مِنْ سَوَارِي الْمَسْجِدِ، فَخَرَجَ إِلَيْهِ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: «*مَاذا عِنْدَكَ يَا ثُمَامَةُ؟*»، فقَالَ: عِنْدِي يَا مُحَمَّدُ خَيْرٌ، إِنْ تَقْتُلْ تَقْتُلْ ذَا دَمٍ، وَإِنْ تُنْعِمْ تُنْعِمْ عَلَىٰ شَاكِرٍ، وَإِنْ كُنْتَ تُرِيدُ الْمَالَ فَسَلْ تعط مِنْهُ مَا شِئْتَ، فَتُرِكَه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حَتَّىٰ كَانَ بعد الْغَدُ، فقَالَ: «*مَا عِنْدَكَ يَا ثُمَامَةُ؟*»، قَالَ: مَا قُلْتُ لَكَ إِنْ تُنْعِمْ تُنْعِمْ عَلَىٰ شَاكِرٍ، إِنْ تَقْتُلْ تَقْتُلْ ذَا دَمٍ، وَإِنْ كُنْتَ تُرِيدُ الْمَالَ فَسَلْ تعط مِنْهُ مَا شِئْتَ، فَتَرَكَهُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حَتَّىٰ كَانَ بَعْدَ الْغَدِ، فَقَالَ: «*مَا عِنْدَكَ يَا ثُمَامَةُ؟*»، فَقَالَ: عِنْدِي مَا قُلْتُ لَكَ إِنْ تُنْعِمْ تُنْعِمْ عَلَىٰ شَاكِرٍ، إِنْ تَقْتُلْ تَقْتُلْ ذَا دَمٍ، وَإِنْ كُنْتَ تُرِيدُ الْمَالَ فَسَلْ تعط مِنْهُ مَا شِئْتَ، فَقَالَ: «*أَطْلِقُوا ثُمَامَةَ*»، فَانْطَلَقَ إِلَىٰ نَجْلٍ قَرِيبٍ مِنْ الْمَسْجِدِ، فَاغْتَسَلَ ثُمَّ دَخَلَ الْمَسْجِدَ، فَقَالَ: أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله وَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عبده ورَسُولُه، يَا مُحَمَّدُ وَاللَّهِ مَا كَانَ عَلَىٰ الْأَرْضِ وَجْهٌ أَبْغَضَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ وَجْهِكَ، فَقَدْ أَصْبَحَ وَجْهُكَ أَحَبَّ الْوُجُوهِ كلها إِلَيَّ، وَاللَّهِ مَا كَانَ مِنْ دِينٍ أَبْغَضَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ دِينِكَ، فَأَصْبَحَ دِينُكَ أَحَبَّ الدِّينِ كله إِلَيَّ، وَاللَّهِ مَا كَانَ مِنْ بَلَدٍ أَبْغَضُ إِلَيَّ مِنْ بَلَدِكَ، فَأَصْبَحَ بَلَدُكَ أَحَبَّ الْبِلَادِ كلها إِلَيَّ، وَإِنَّ خَيْلَكَ أَخَذَتْنِي، وَأَنَا أُرِيدُ الْعُمْرَةَ، فَمَاذَا تَرَىٰ؟ فَبَشَّرَهُ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَمَرَهُ أَنْ يَعْتَمِرَ، فَلَمَّا قَدِمَ مَكَّةَ، قَالَ لَهُ قَائِلٌ: أصَبَوْتَ؟ فقَالَ: لَا، وَلَكِنْ أَسْلَمْتُ مَعَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَاللَّهِ لَا يَأْتِيكُمْ مِنْ الْيَمَامَةِ حَبَّةُ حِنْطَةٍ حَتَّىٰ يَأْذَنَ فِيهَا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم([7]).

([1]) اسم بئر.

([2]) الظُعُن: النساء، أي: لم يتعرض للنساء.

([3]) خمَّس: أي أخذ الخمس.

([4]) فضَّ: أي فرَّق.

([5]) «الطبقات» 2/78.

([6]) «عيون الأثر» 2/118.

([7]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4372)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: وفد بني حنيفة وحديث ثمامة بن أثال، مسلم (1764)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: ربط الأسير وحبسه وجواز المن عليه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

2- وفي ربيع الأول من هذه السنة: كانت سرية عُكاشة بن محصن الأسديِّ رضي الله عنه إلىٰ الغمر، فغنموا ورجعوا سالمين.
بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ربيع الأول – أو الآخر- سنة ستٍّ من قدومه المدينة عُكَّاشة بن مِحْصَن الأسديَّ في أربعين رجلاً إلىٰ الغمر، وفيهم ثابت بن أقرم، وسباع بن وهب، فأجدَّ السير، ونذر القوم بهم، فهربوا، فنزل علىٰ مياههم، وبعث الطلائع فأصابوا من دلهم علىٰ بعض ماشيتهم، فوجدوا مائتي بعير، فساقوها إلىٰ المدينة([1]).

([1]) ذكر هذه السرية: ابن سعد في «الطبقات» 2/74، ابن كثير في «البداية والنهاية» 4/200، وابن القيم في «زاد المعاد» 3/250، والذهبي في «المغازي» (352).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

3- وفي ربيع الآخر من هذه السنة: كانت سرية محمد مسلمة رضي الله عنه إلىٰ ذي القَصَّة فَقُتلوا جميعًا إلا محمد بن مسلمة حمل جريحًا.
خرج محمد بن مَسْلَمة رضي الله عنه في هذه السرية معه عشرة نفر، فكمن القوم لهم حتىٰ ناموا، فما شعروا إلا بالقوم، فقُتل أصحاب محمد بن مسلمة وأفلت هو جريحًا([1]).

([1]) ذكر هذه السرية: ابن سعد في «الطبقات» 2/85، وابن كثير في «البداية والنهاية» 4/200، وابن القيم في «زاد المعاد» 3/251، والذهبي في «المغازي» (352).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

4- وفي ربيع الآخر أيضًا من هذه السنة: كانت سرية أبي عبيدة بن الجراح رضي الله عنه إلىٰ ذي القَصَّة فغنموا وسلموا.
خرج أبو عبيدة رضي الله عنه إلىٰ ذي القَصَّة أيضًا في أربعين رجلاً، فساروا ليلتهم مشاة، ووافوها مع الصبح، فأغاروا عليهم، فهربوا منهم في الجبال، وأصابوا رجلاً واحدًا فأسلم([1]).

([1]) ذكرها: ابن سعد في «الطبقات» 2/82، الذهبي في «المغازي» (353)، ابن كثير في «البداية والنهاية» 4/200، وابن القيم في «زاد المعاد» 3/250.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

5- وفي ربيع الآخر أيضًا من السنة السادسة للهجرة: كانت سرية زيد بن حارثة رضي الله عنه إلىٰ بني سُلَيم بالجموم، فأسروا وغنموا وسَلموا.
خرج زيد بن حارثة رضي الله عنه إلىٰ بني سُلَيم بالجموم، فأصاب امرأة من مُزينة يقال لها: حليمة، فدلتهم علىٰ مَحِلَّة من محالِّ بني سُلَيم، فأصابوا نَعَمًا وشاءً وأسرىٰ، وكان في الأسرىٰ زوج حليمة، فلما قفل زيد بن حارثة بما أصاب، وهب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للمُزينة نفسها وزوجها([1]).

([1]) «الطبقات» 2/83، «البداية والنهاية» 4/200، «مغازي الذهبي» (353)، «زاد المعاد» 3/251.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

6- وفي جُمادىٰ الأولىٰ من هذه السنة: كانت سرية زيد بن حارثة رضي الله عنه إلىٰ العِيص، فغنمت وسَلمت.
*قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله -* *في معرِض ذكره لأحداث السنة السادسة:*
وفيها كانت سرية زيد بن حارثة إلىٰ العيص في جُمادىٰ الأولىٰ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

7- وفي جمادىٰ الأولىٰ أيضًا من هذه السنة: كانت غزوة بني لحيان بناحية عُسْفان، فلم يلقوا أحدًا.
ثم خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ بني لحيان بعد قريظة بستة أشهر ليغزوهم، فخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مائتي رجل، وأظهر أنه يريد الشام، واستخلف علىٰ المدينة ابن أم مكتوم ثم أسرع السير حتىٰ انتهىٰ إلىٰ بطن غُرَان([1]) وادٍ من أودية بلادهم، وهو بين أَمَج وعُسْفان، حيث كان مصاب أصحابه([2]).
فترحَّم عليهم ودعا لهم، وسمعت بنو لحيان، فهربوا في رؤوس الجبال، فلم يقدر منهم علىٰ أحد، فأقام يومين بأرضهم، وبعث السرايا، فلم يقدروا عليهم، فسار إلىٰ عُسْفان، فبعث عشرة فوارس إلىٰ كُراع الغميم لتسمع به قريش، ثم رجع إلىٰ المدينة، وكانت غيبته عنها أربع عشرة ليلة([3]).

([1]) اسم وادٍ فيه منازل بني لحيان.

([2]) أي: المكان الذي قُتل فيه أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حادثة الرجيع.

([3]) «زاد المعاد» 3/246، 247، والغزوة ذكرها: ابن هشام عن ابن إسحاق 3/161، 162، ابن سعد 2/78، ابن كثير في «البداية والنهاية» 4/169، وكانت هذه الغزوة انتقامًا من بني لحيان الذين قتلوا أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الرجيع.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

8- وفي جمادىٰ الآخرة من هذه السنة: كانت سرية زيد بن حارثة رضي الله عنه إلىٰ الطَّرِف فغنموا وسلموا.
كانت سرية زيد بن حارثة رضي الله عنه إلىٰ الطَّرِف([1]) في جُمادىٰ الأولىٰ إلىٰ بني ثعلبة، في خمسة عشر رجلاً، فهربت الأعراب، وخافوا أن يكون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سار إليهم، فأصاب – زيد- من نعمهم عشرين بعيرًا، وغاب أربع ليالٍ([2]).

([1]) الطَّرِف بفتح الطاء وكسر الراء: ماءً علىٰ ستة وثلاثين ميلاً من المدينة.

([2]) «زاد المعاد» 3/251، السرية ذكرها ابن سعد في «الطبقات» 2/87، الذهبي في «المغازي» (353)، والطبري في «التاريخ» 2/126.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

9- وفي جُمادىٰ الآخرة من السنة السادسة للهجرة: كانت سريةُ زيد بن حارثة رضي الله عنه إلىٰ حِسْمَىٰ.
ثم سرية زيد بن حارثة إلىٰ حِسْمىٰ، وهي وراء وادي القرىٰ في جُمادىٰ الآخرة سنة ست.
قال: أقبل دِحية بن خليفة الكلبيُّ من عند قيصر، وقد أجازه وكساه، فلقيه الهُنيد بن عارض، وابنه عارض بن الهُنيد في ناس من جذام بحِسْمىٰ، فقطعوا عليه الطريق، فلم يتركوا عليه إلا سَمَل ثوب([1])، فسمع بذلك نفر من بني الضُّبيب، فنفروا إليهم، فاستنقذوا لدحية متاعه، وقدم دحيةُ علىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره بذلك، فبعث زيد بن حارثة في خمسمائة رجل وردَّ معه دحية، وكان زيد يسير بالليل، ويكمن بالنهار،ومعه دليل له من بني عُذْرة، فأقبل بهم حتىٰ هجم بهم مع الصبح علىٰ القوم، فأغاروا عليهم، فقتلوا فيهم فأوجعوا وقتلوا الهُنيد وابنه، وأغاروا علىٰ ماشيتهم ونَعمهم ونسائهم، فأخذوا من النعم ألف بعير، ومن الشاء خمسة آلاف شاة، ومن السبي مائة من النساء والصبيان([2]).
وقيل: أن رفاعة بن زيد الجُذاميَّ أتىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يطلب منه ردَّ الأسر، والسبايا والأموال، فردَّهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم([3]).([1]) الثوب السَّمَل: أي الثوب القديم المتهالك.

([2]) «عيون الأثر» 2/152، 153، والسرية ذكرها أيضًا ابن سعد في «الطبقات» 2/88.

([3]) السابق.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

10- وفي رجب من هذه السنة: كانت سرية زيد بن حارثة رضي الله عنه أيضًا إلىٰ وادي القُرىٰ، فلم يلق كيدًا.
ثم غزوة زيد بن حارثة إلىٰ وادي القرىٰ، فأُصيب يومئذ من المسلمين ورد ابن مِرداس، وارْتُثَّ([1]) زيد بن حارثة من بين وسط القتلىٰ([2]).
وقيل: أن زيدًا خرج بتجارة إلىٰ الشام ومعه بضائع لأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما كان دون وادي القرىٰ لقيه ناس من فزارة، فضربوه وضربوا أصحابه، وأخذوا ما معه من مال([3]).([1]) وارْتُثَّ: أي حمل من المعركة رثيثًا أي جريحًا وبه رُمْقٌ.

([2]) «عيون الأثر» 2/153.

([3]) «عيون الأثر» 2/154، عن ابن إسحاق.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

11- وفي شعبان من هذه السنة: كانت سرية عبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه إلىٰ دومة الجندل، وأمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يتزوج ابنة ملكهم فأسلموا وتزوجها.
بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه إلىٰ دُومة الجندل في شعبان، وقال له: إن أطاعوك فتزوج ابنة ملكهم، فأسلم القوم، وتزوج عبد الرحمن رضي الله عنه تُماضر بنت الأصبغ، وكان أبوها رأسهم وملكهم([1]).([1]) ذكر هذه السرية ابن سعد في «الطبقات» 2/85، والطبري في «التاريخ» 2/126، وغيرهما.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

12- وفي شعبان أيضًا من هذه السنة: كانت سريةُ علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه إلىٰ بني سعد بن بكر بفدك، فشتَّت شملهم، وغنم وسلم.
الشرح:
*قال ابن سعد رحمه الله**:*
ثم سرية علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه إلىٰ بني سعد بن بكر بفدك في شعبان سنة ست قالوا: بلغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن لهم جمعًا يريدون أن يُمدُّوا يهود خيبر، فبعث إليهم عليًا في مائة رجل فسار الليل وكمن النهار، حتىٰ انتهىٰ إلىٰ الغمِج([1]) وهو ماء بين خيبر وفدك، وبين فدك والمدينة ست ليال، فوجدوا به رجلاً، فسألوه عن القوم، فقال: أُخبركم علىٰ أنكم تُؤمنوني، فأمَّنوه، فدلهم، فأغاروا عليهم، وأخذوا خمسمائة بعير وألفي شاة، وهربت بنو سعد بالظعُن ورأسُهم وَبْرُ بن عُليم، فعزل عليٌّ – صفيُّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم- لقوحًا تدعىٰ الحفِدة، ثم عزل الخمس، وقسم سائر الغنائم علىٰ أصحابه([2]).
([1]) الغمِج: هو الماء غير العذب، وهو هنا اسم موضع.
([2]) «الطبقات الكبرىٰ» 2/89، 90، «عيون الأثر» 2/155، 156، والذهبي في «المغازي» (355).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

13- وفي رمضان من السنة السادسة: كانت سرية زيد بن حارثة إلىٰ أم قرفة بناحية وادي القُرىٰ، فقتلوا وأسروا، وغنموا وسَلِموا.
تقدم أن زيد بن حارثة رضي الله عنه كان خارجًا بتجارة لأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلقيه ناس من فزارة بناحية وادي القرىٰ، فضربوه وأصحابه وأخذوا ما معهم من مال، وانفلت زيد من بين القتلىٰ.
*قال ابن إسحاق رحمه الله**:*
فلما قدم زيد بن حارثة نذر أن لا يمس رأسه غسلٌ من جنابة، حتىٰ يغزو فزارة فلما اسْتبلَّ من جراحه([1]) بعثه رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم في جيش إلىٰ بني فزارة، فلقيهم بوادي القرىٰ، وأصاب فيهم، وأسر أم قِرفة، وهي فاطمة بنت زمعة بن بدر، وكانت عند حذيفة بن بدر عجوزًا كبيرة، وبنتًا لها، وعبد الله بن مسعدة فأمر زيد بن حارثة أن تقتل أم قرفة، فقتلها.
ثم قدموا علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بابنة أم قرفة، وبعبد الله بن مسعدة، فكانت بنت أم قرفة لسلمة بن الأكوع، وكان هو الذي أصابها([2]).
يقول سلمة بن الأكوع رضي الله عنه: غَزَوْنَا فَزَارَةَ وَعَلَيْنَا أبو بَكْرٍ، أَمَّرَهُ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَيْنَا، فَلَمَّا كَانَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْمَاءِ سَاعَةٌ، أَمَرَنَا أبو بَكْرٍ فَعَرَّسْنَا([3]) ثُمَّ شَنَّ الْغَارَةَ، فَوَرَدَ الْمَاءَ، فَقَتَلَ مَنْ قَتَلَ عَلَيْهِ، وَسَبَىٰ، وَأَنْظُرُ إِلَىٰ عُنُقٍ مِنْ النَّاسِ([4]) فِيهِمْ الذَّرَارِيُّ، فَخَشِيتُ أَنْ يَسْبِقُونِي إِلَىٰ الْجَبَلِ، فَرَمَيْتُ بِسَهْمٍ بَيْنهُمْ وَبَيْنَ الْجَبَلِ، فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا السَّهْمَ وَقَفُوا، فَجِئْتُ بِهِمْ أَسُوقُهُمْ، وَفِيهِمْ امْرَأَةٌ مِنْ بني فَزَارَةَ عَلَيْهَا قَشْعٌ مِنْ أَدَمٍ – قَالَ: الْقَشْعُ النِّطَعُ- مَعَهَا ابْنَةٌ لَهَا مِنْ أَحْسَنِ الْعَرَبِ، فَسُقْتُهُمْ حَتَّىٰ أَتَيْتُ بِهِمْ أَبَا بَكْرٍ، فَنَفَّلَنِي أبو بَكْرٍ ابْنَتَهَا، فَقَدِمْنَا الْمَدِينَةَ وَمَا كَشَفْتُ لَهَا ثَوْبًا، فَلَقِيَنِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي السُّوقِ، فَقَالَ: «*يَا سَلَمَةُ هَبْ لِي الْمَرْأَةَ*»، فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ أَعْجَبَتْنِي وَمَا كَشَفْتُ لَهَا ثَوْبًا، ثُمَّ لَقِيَنِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنَ الْغَدِ فِي السُّوقِ، فَقَالَ لِي: «*يَا سَلَمَةُ هَبْ لِي الْمَرْأَةَ لِلَّهِ أَبُوكَ*([5]»)، فَقُلْتُ: هِيَ لَكَ يَا رَسُولَ الله، فَوَاللَّهِ مَا كَشَفْتُ لَهَا ثَوْبًا، فَبَعَثَ بِهَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إِلَىٰ أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ فَفَدَىٰ بِهَا نَاسًا مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ كَانُوا أُسِرُوا بِمَكَّةَ([6]).([1]) أي: شُفي من جراحه.

([2]) «عيون الأثر» 2/154، عن ابن إسحاق، إلىٰ عبد الله بن أبي بكر مرسلاً.
وفي رواية مسلم (1755) أن أمير هذه السرية كان أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه، قال السهيلي 4/253: وهذه الرواية – رواية مسلم- أصح وأحسن من رواية ابن إسحاق.اهـ.

([3]) التعريس: النزول آخر الليل.

([4]) عُنق: أي جماعة.

([5]) لله أبوك: كلمة مدح تعتاد العرب الثناء بها، وفيها إضافة الأب لله، مثل: بيت الله، والإضافة إلىٰ الله تعظيم وتشريف.

([6]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1755)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: التنفيل وفداء المسلمين بالأُسارىٰ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

14- وفي رمضان أيضًا من هذه السنة: أجدب الناس جدبًا شديدًا، فاستسقىٰ بهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فنزل المطر.
عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ: شَكَا النَّاسُ إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قُحُوطَ الْمَطَرِ، فَأَمَرَ بِمِنْبَرٍ فَوُضِعَ لَهُ فِي الْمُصَلَّىٰ، وَوَعَدَ النَّاسَ يَوْمًا يَخْرُجُونَ فِيهِ، قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَخَرَجَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حِينَ بَدَا حَاجِبُ الشَّمْسِ، فَقَعَدَ عَلَىٰ الْمِنْبَرِ فَكَبَّرَ وَحَمِدَ الله تعالى، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*إِنَّكُمْ شَكَوْتُمْ جَدْبَ دِيَارِكُمْ، وَاسْتِئْخَارَ الْمَطَرِ عَنْ إِبَّانِ زَمَانِهِ عَنْكُمْ، وَقَدْ أَمَرَكُمْ الله تعالى** أَنْ تَدْعُوهُ، وَوَعَدَكُمْ أَنْ يَسْتَجِيبَ لَكُمْ*»، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ مَلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ، لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله يَفْعَلُ مَا يُرِيدُ، اللهمَّ أَنْتَ الله لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ الْغَنِيُّ وَنَحْنُ الْفُقَرَاءُ، أَنْزِلْ عَلَيْنَا الْغَيْثَ، وَاجْعَلْ مَا أَنْزَلْتَ لَنَا قُوَّةً وَبَلَاغًا إِلَىٰ حِينٍ*»، ثُمَّ رَفَعَ يَدَيْهِ، فَلَمْ يَزَلْ فِي الرَّفْعِ حَتَّىٰ بَدَا بَيَاضُ إِبِطَيْهِ، ثُمَّ حَوَّلَ إِلَىٰ النَّاسِ ظَهْرَهُ، وَقَلَبَ – أَوْ حَوَّلَ- رِدَاءَهُ وَهُوَ رَافِعٌ يَدَيْهِ، ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ عَلَىٰ النَّاسِ وَنَزَلَ، فَصَلَّىٰ رَكْعَتَيْنِ، فَأَنْشَأَ الله سَحَابَةً فَرَعَدَتْ وَبَرَقَتْ، ثُمَّ أَمْطَرَتْ بِإِذْنِ الله، فَلَمْ يَأْتِ مَسْجِدَهُ حَتَّىٰ سَالَتْ السُّيُولُ، فَلَمَّا رَأَىٰ سُرْعَتَهُمْ إِلَىٰ الْكِنِّ، ضَحِكَ حَتَّىٰ بَدَتْ نَوَاجِذُهُ، فَقَالَ: «*أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ الله عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ وَأَنِّي عبد الله وَرَسُولُهُ*»([1]).
وذكر ابن سيد الناس أن ذلك كان في رمضان من السنة السادسة([2]).([1]) *حسن:* أخرجه أبوداود (1173)، كتاب: الصلاة، باب: رفع اليدين في الاستسقاء، وحسنه الألباني «صحيح سنن أبي داود».

([2]) «عيون الأثر» 2/373.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

15- وفي شوال من هذه السنة: كانت سرية عبد الله بن رواحة رضي الله عنه إلىٰ أُسير بن رزام اليهودي، فقتلوه وسلموا.
لما قُتل أبو رافع سلام بن أبي الحُقيق أمَّرت يهود عليهم أُسير بن رزام، فسار في غطفان وغيرهم، فجمعهم لحرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبلغ ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فوجَّه عبد الله بن رواحة في ثلاثة نفر، في شهر رمضان سرًا، فسأل عن خبره وغرَّته، فأُخبر بذلك، فقدم علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره، فندب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الناس، فانْتُدب له ثلاثون رجلاً، فبعث عليهم عبد الله بن رواحة، فقدموا علىٰ أُسير فقالوا: نحن آمنون حتىٰ نعرض عليك ما جئنا له، قال: نعم، ولي منكم مثل ذلك، فقالوا: نعم، فقلنا: إنَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعثنا إليك لتخرج إليه فيستعملك علىٰ خيبر ويُحسن إليك، فطمع في ذلك، فخرج، وخرج معه ثلاثون رجلاً من اليهود مع كل رجل رديف من المسلمين، حتىٰ إذا كانوا بقرقرة نبار ندم أُسير، فقال عبد الله بن أُنيس الجهني، وكان في السرية: وأهوىٰ بيده إلىٰ سيفي، ففطنت له، ودفعت بعيري، وقلت: غدرًا أي عدو الله، فعل ذلك مرتين، فنزلت، فسقت بالقوم حتىٰ انفرد لي أُسير، فضربته بالسيف فأندرتُ([1]) عامَّة فخذه وساقه، وسقط عن بعيره وبيده مِخْرِش([2]) من شَوْحط([3]) فضربني فشجَّني مأمومة([4]) وملنا علىٰ أصحابه فقتلناهم كما هم، غير رجل واحد أعجزنا شدًّا، ولم يُصب من المسلمين أحد، ثم أقلبنا إلىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فحدَّثناه الحديث، فقال: «*قد نجَّاكم الله من القوم الظالمين*»([5]).([1]) أندرت: أسقطت.

([2]) المخرش: عصا معقوفة الرأس.

([3]) شوحط: شجر ينبت في الجبال، تُتخذ منه قناة الرمح.

([4]) مأمومة: أي في أم رأسه.

([5]) «الطبقات الكبرىٰ» 2/92، 93، وذكرها ابن هشام في «السيرة» 2/618.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

16- وفي شوال أيضًا من السنة السادسة: كانت سرية كُرْز بن جابر الفِهْري إلىٰ العرنيين، فأتوا بهم، فقتلهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
عن أنس رضي الله عنه أَنَّ نَاسًا مِنْ عُكْلٍ وَعُرَيْنَةَ – ثمانية- قَدِمُوا الْمَدِينَةَ عَلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَتَكَلَّمُوا بِالْإِسْلَامِ، فَقَالُوا: يَا نَبِيَّ الله إِنَّا كُنَّا أَهْلَ ضَرْعٍ، وَلَمْ نَكُنْ أَهْلَ رِيفٍ وَاسْتَوْخَمُوا الْمَدِينَةَ، فَأَمَرَ لَهُمْ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِذَوْدٍ وَرَاعٍ، وَأَمَرَهُمْ أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا فِيهِ فَيَشْرَبُوا مِنْ أَلْبَانِهَا وَأَبْوَالِهَا، فَانْطَلَقُوا حَتَّىٰ إِذَا كَانُوا نَاحِيَةَ الْحَرَّةِ كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِسْلَامِهِمْ، وَقَتَلُوا رَاعِيَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَاسْتَاقُوا الذَّوْدَ فَبَلَغَ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَبَعَثَ الطَّلَبَ فِي آثَارِهِمْ فَأَمَرَ بِهِمْ فَسَمَرُوا أَعْيُنَهُمْ، وَقَطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمْ، وَتُرِكُوا فِي نَاحِيَةِ الْحَرَّةِ حَتَّىٰ مَاتُوا عَلَىٰ حَالِهِمْ([1]).
*قال الواقدي:* 
في شوال سنة ست كانت سرية كُرْز بن جابر الفهري إلىٰ العرنيين، الذين قتلوا راعي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، واستاقوا النَّعم، فبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في آثارهم كُرْز بن جابر، في عشرين فارسًا، فردُّوهم([2]).

([1]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4192)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: قصة عُكْل وعُرينة، ومسلم (1671)، كتاب: القسامة والمحاربين والقصاص والديات، باب: حكم المحاربين والمرتدين.
([2]) من «البداية والنهاية» 4/201.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

17- وفي هذه السنة: وقبل صلح الحديبية، كانت سرية الخَبَط علىٰ الراجح.
عن جَابِرِ بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما، قال: بَعَثَنَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثَلَاثَ مِائَةِ رَاكِبٍ أَمِيرُنَا أبو عُبَيْدَةَ بن الْجَرَّاحِ نَرْصُدُ عِيرَ قُرَيْشٍ، فَأَقَمْنَا بِالسَّاحِلِ نِصْفَ شَهْرٍ، فَأَصَابَنَا جُوعٌ شَدِيدٌ حَتَّىٰ أَكَلْنَا الْخَبَطَ([1]) فَسُمِّيَ ذَلِكَ الْجَيْشُ جَيْشَ الْخَبَطِ، فَأَلْقَىٰ لَنَا الْبَحْرُ دَابَّةً يُقَالُ لَهَا الْعَنْبَرُ، فَأَكَلْنَا مِنْهُ نِصْفَ شَهْرٍ، وَادَّهَنَّا مِنْ وَدَكِهِ([2]) حَتَّىٰ ثَابَتْ إِلَيْنَا أَجْسَامُنَا([3]) فَأَخَذَ أبو عُبَيْدَةَ ضِلَعًا مِنْ أَضْلَاعِهِ فَنَصَبَهُ، فَعَمَدَ إِلَىٰ أَطْوَلِ رَجُلٍ مَعَهُ وَبَعِيرًا فَمَرَّ تَحْتَهُ، قَالَ جَابِرٌ: وَكَانَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْقَوْمِ نَحَرَ ثَلَاثَ جَزَائِرَ([4])، ثُمَّ نَحَرَ ثَلَاثَ جَزَائِرَ، ثُمَّ نَحَرَ ثَلَاثَ جَزَائِرَ، ثُمَّ إِنَّ أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ نَهَاهُ. هذا
لفظ البخاري.
*وأما لفظ مسلم:*
بَعَثَنَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَمَّرَ عَلَيْنَا أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ، نَتَلَقَّىٰ عِيرًا لِقُرَيْشٍ، وَزَوَّدَنَا جِرَابًا مِنْ تَمْرٍ لَمْ يَجِدْ لَنَا غَيْرَهُ، فَكَانَ أبو عُبَيْدَةَ يُعْطِينَا تَمْرَةً تَمْرَةً، قيل لجابر: كَيْفَ كُنْتُمْ تَصْنَعُونَ بِهَا، قَالَ: نَمَصُّهَا كَمَا يَمَصُّ الصَّبِيُّ، ثُمَّ نَشْرَبُ عَلَيْهَا مِنْ الْمَاءِ فَتَكْفِينَا يَوْمَنَا إِلَىٰ اللَّيْلِ، وَكُنَّا نَضْرِبُ بِعِصِيِّنَا الْخَبَطَ، ثُمَّ نَبُلُّهُ بِالْمَاءِ فَنَأْكُلُهُ، قَالَ: وَانْطَلَقْنَا عَلَىٰ سَاحِلِ الْبَحْرِ فَرُفِعَ لَنَا عَلَىٰ سَاحِلِ الْبَحْرِ كَهَيْئَةِ الْكَثِيبِ الضَّخْمِ([5])، فَأَتَيْنَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ دَابَّةٌ تُدْعَىٰ الْعَنْبَرَ([6])،قَالَ أبو عُبَيْدَةَ: مَيْتَةٌ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: لَا بَلْ نَحْنُ رُسُلُ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَفِي سَبِيلِ الله وَقَدْ اضْطُرِرْتُمْ فَكُلُوا، قَالَ: فَأَقَمْنَا عَلَيْهِ شَهْرًا وَنَحْنُ ثَلَاثُ مِائَةٍ حَتَّىٰ سَمِنَّا، قَالَ: وَلَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنَا نَغْتَرِفُ مِنْ وَقْبِ عَيْنِهِ([7]) بِالْقِلَالِ الدُّهْنَ، وَنَقْتَطِعُ مِنْهُ الْفِدَرَ كَالثَّوْرِ([8]) أَوْ كَقَدْرِ الثَّوْرِ، فَلَقَدْ أَخَذَ مِنَّا أبو عُبَيْدَةَ ثَلَاثَةَ عَشَرَ رَجُلًا فَأَقْعَدَهُمْ فِي وَقْبِ عَيْنِهِ، وَأَخَذَ ضِلَعًا مِنْ أَضْلَاعِهِ فَأَقَامَهَا ثُمَّ رَحَلَ أَعْظَمَ بَعِيرٍ مَعَنَا فَمَرَّ مِنْ تَحْتِهَا وَتَزَوَّدْنَا مِنْ لَحْمِهِ وَشَائِقَ([9])، فَلَمَّا قَدِمْنَا الْمَدِينَةَ أَتَيْنَا رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَذَكَرْنَا ذَلِكَ لَهُ فَقَالَ: «*هُوَ رِزْقٌ أَخْرَجَهُ الله لَكُمْ فَهَلْ مَعَكُمْ مِنْ لَحْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فَتُطْعِمُونَا*»، قَالَ: فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْهُ فَأَكَلَهُ([10]).([1]) الخَبَط: بفتح الخاء والباء، أي: المخبوط، وهو الورق الذي يتساقط من الأشجار بعد خبطها بالعصا ونحوها، لتأكله الإبل.
([2]) ودكه: أي دهنه.
([3]) ثابت إلينا أجسامنا: أي رجعت كما كانت.
([4]) جزائر: جمع جزور وهو الجمل.
([5]) الكثيب: هو كومة الرمل.
([6]) العنبر: الحوت.
([7]) من وقب عينه: أي من داخل عينه.
([8]) أي: كقِطَع الثور.
([9]) الوشائق: هو اللحم يؤخذ فيُغْلىٰ إغلاءً ولا ينضج فيحمل في الأسفار.
([10]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4361)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة سيف البحر وهم يتلقون عير قريش وأميرهم أبو عبيدة ابن الجراح، ومسلم (1935)، كتاب: الصيد والذبائح وما يؤكل من الحيوان، باب: إباحة ميتات البحر.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

18- وفي هذه السنة: كانت سرية بني عَبْس علىٰ الغالب.
بلغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن عيرًا لقريش أقبلت من الشام، فبعث بني عبس في سرية وعقد لهم لواء([1]).([1]) «الطبقات» 1/296، ولم يذكر تفاصيل أخرىٰ للغزوة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

19- وفي ذي القعدة من هذه السنة: كان صلح الحديبية وكان فتحًا مبينًا.
ولما تطورت الظروف في الجزيرة العربية إلىٰ حد كبير لصالح المسلمين، أخذت طلائع الفتح الأعظم ونجاح الدعوة الإسلامية تبدو شيئًا فشيئًا، وبدأت التمهيدات لإقرار حق المسلمين في أداء عبادتهم في المسجد الحرام، الذي كان قد صَدَّ عنه المشركون منذ ستة أعوام([1]). والحديبية اسم بئر تقع علىٰ بعد اثنين وعشرين كيلو مترًا إلىٰ الشمال الغربي من مكة وتعرف الآن بالشميس، وهي حدائق الحديبية ومسجد الرضوان([2]).
وبعضها يدخل في حدود الحرم المكي.
*قال الشافعي رحمه الله*:
بعضها في الحلِّ وبعضها في الحَرم([3]).
وسُمي بصلح الحديبية؛ لأن قريشًا منعت المسلمين من دخول مكة وهم في الحديبية.
*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله**:*
قال نافع: كانت سنة ست في ذي القعدة، وهذا هو الصحيح، وهو قول الزهري، وقتادة وموسىٰ بن عقبة، ومحمد بن إسحاق، وغيرهم.اهـ([4]).
وعَنْ قَتَادَةَ قال: سَأَلْتُ أَنَسًا رضي الله عنه كَمْ اعْتَمَرَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قَالَ: أَرْبَعٌ عُمْرَةُ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ فِي ذِي الْقَعْدَةِ حَيْثُ صَدَّهُ الْمُشْرِكُونَ..  .([5])، وخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم متوجهًا إلىٰ بيت الله الحرام قاصدًا العمرة، وخرج معه ألفٌ وأربعمائة من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم([6]) مُتسلِّحين بالسلاح([7]) حَذَرًا من قريش، وساقوا معهم الهدي.
فَلَمَّا أَتَىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذَا الْحُلَيْفَةِ([8]) قَلَّدَ الْهَدْيَ وَأَشْعَرَهُ([9])، وَأَحْرَمَ مِنْهَا بِعُمْرَةٍ، وَبَعَثَ عَيْنًا لَهُ مِنْ خُزَاعَةَ – وهو بشر بن سفيان الكعبي، ليعلم له أخبار قريش- وَسَارَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم حَتَّىٰ كَانَ بِغَدِيرِ الْأَشْطَاطِ([10]) أَتَاهُ عَيْنُهُ، فقَالَ: إِنَّ قُرَيْشًا جَمَعُوا لَكَ جُمُوعًا وَقَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكَ الْأَحَابِيشَ([11]) وَهُمْ مُقَاتِلُوكَ وَصَادُّوكَ عَنْ الْبَيْتِ وَمَانِعُوكَ، فَقَالَ: «*أَشِيرُوا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ عَلَيَّ أَتَرَوْنَ أَنْ أَمِيلَ إِلَىٰ عِيَالِهِمْ وَذَرَارِيِّ هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَصُدُّونَا عَنْ الْبَيْتِ، فَإِنْ يَأْتُونَا كَانَ الله تعالى** قَدْ قَطَعَ عَيْنًا مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَإِلَّا تَرَكْنَاهُمْ مَحْرُوبِينَ*»، قَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ: يَا رَسُولَ الله خَرَجْتَ عَامِدًا لِهَذَا الْبَيْتِ لَا تُرِيدُ قَتْلَ أَحَدٍ وَلَا حَرْبَ أَحَدٍ، فَتَوَجَّهْ لَهُ فَمَنْ صَدَّنَا عَنْهُ قَاتَلْنَاهُ، فقَالَ – رسول الله-: «*امْضُوا عَلَىٰ اسْمِ الله*»([12]).([1]) «الرحيق المختوم» (294).

([2]) «السيرة النبوية الصحيحة» 2/434.

([3]) «زاد المعاد» 3/270.

([4]) «زاد المعاد» 3/255.

([5]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (1778)، كتاب: العمرة، باب: كم اعتمر النبي، ومسلم (1253)، كتاب: الحج، باب: بيان عدد عُمَر النبي وزمانهن.

([6]) ورد ذكر هذا العدد في أحاديث صحيحة بصحيح البخاري، عن نفر من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم، ممن شهدوا مع النبي هذا المشهد، منهم جابر بن عبد الله، وفي رواية أخرىٰ عن جابر: أنهم كانوا ألفًا وخمسمائة. وعن عبد الله بن أبي أوفىٰ أنهم كانوا ألفًا وثلاث مائة.
انظر: «صحيح البخاري» كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الحديبية.
ورجح ابن القيم في «زاد المعاد» 3/256، 257، قول من قال أنهم ألف وأربعمائة، لأنه قول الأكثر حيث قال: والقلب إلىٰ ذلك أميل، وهو قول البراء بن عازب، ومعقل بن يسار، وسلمة بن الأكوع في أصح الروايتين، وقول المسيب بن حَزْن.اهـ.
وقال ابن حجر: والجمع بين هذا الاختلاف أنهم كانوا أكثر من ألف وأربعمائة، فمن قال ألفًا وخمسمائة جبر الكسر، ومن قال ألفًا وأربعمائة ألغاه، ويؤيده قوله في الرواية الثالثة من حديث البراء: ألفًا وأربعمائة أو أكثر.اهـ.

([7]) مما يدل علىٰ أن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم خرجوا متسلحين ما رواه البخاري (4179): أنه لما بلغ النبي أن قريشًا جمعوا له الجموع لقتاله استشار الصحابة في قتالهم أو عدم قتالهم، وهذا يدل علىٰ أنهم كانوا مستعدين للقتال في أي وقت.

([8]) ذو الحليفة هو ميقات أهل المدينة الذي يُحرمون من عنده، وهو الذي يُسمىٰ الآن بـ(ـأبيار عليٍّ)، وتبعد عن المدينة أحد عشر كيلو مترًا، وبينها وبين مكة أربعمائة وأربعة وستون كيلو مترًا تقريبًا.

([9]) الهدي: ما يُهدىٰ من النعم إلىٰ الحرم تقربًا إلىٰ الله، ويكون الهدي من بهيمة الأنعام وهي الإبل والبقر والغنم، وتقليد الهدي: هو أن يعلق في عنقها نعلين، أو يضع عليها شيئًا من صوف ونحوه علامة لها أنها من الهدي، والتقليد عام للبقر والغنم والإبل، أما الإشعار: هو أن يكشط جلد البدنة حتىٰ يسيل الدم، ثم يسلته، ويكون ذلك في الجانب الأيمن لسنمة البعير، والإشعار خاص بالإبل فقط دون البقر والغنم.

([10]) غدير الأشطاط: اسم مكان وراء عُسْفان علىٰ بعد ثمانين كيلو من مكة.

([11]) الأحابيش: هم بنو الهون بن خزيمة بن مدركة، وبنو الحارث بن عبد مناة ابن كنانة، وبنو المصطلق بن خزاعة، كانوا تحالفوا مع قريش، قيل تحت جبل يقال له: الحبش أسفل مكة، وقيل: سمُّوا بذلك لتحبشهم، أي: تجمعهم، والتحبش: التجمع.

([12]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4178، 4179)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الحديبية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

فسار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حَتَّىٰ إِذَا كَانُوا بِبَعْضِ الطَّرِيقِ، قَالَ: «*إِنَّ خَالِدَ بن الْوَلِيدِ بِالْغَمِيمِ فِي خَيْلٍ لِقُرَيْشٍ طَلِيعَةٌ*([1])* فَخُذُوا ذَاتَ الْيَمِينِ*»، فَوَاللَّهِ مَا شَعَرَ بِهِمْ خَالِدٌ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا هُمْ بِقَتَرَةِ الْجَيْشِ([2]) فَانْطَلَقَ يَرْكُضُ نَذِيرًا لِقُرَيْشٍ، وَسَارَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم حَتَّىٰ إِذَا كَانَ بِالثَّنِيَّةِ الَّتِي يُهْبَطُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْهَا بَرَكَتْ بِهِ رَاحِلَتُهُ، فَقَالَ النَّاسُ: حَلْ حَلْ([3]) فَأَلَحَّتْ، فَقَالُوا: خَلَأَتْ الْقَصْوَاءُ خَلَأَتْ الْقَصْوَاءُ([4])، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*مَا خَلَأَتْ الْقَصْوَاءُ، وَمَا ذَاكَ لَهَا بِخُلُقٍ وَلَكِنْ حَبَسَهَا حَابِسُ الْفِيلِ*([5]»)، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لَا يَسْأَلُونِي خُطَّةً يُعَظِّمُونَ فِيهَا حُرُمَاتِ الله إِلَّا أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ إِيَّاهَا*»، ثُمَّ زَجَرَهَا فَوَثَبَتْ، قَالَ: فَعَدَلَ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّىٰ نَزَلَ بِأَقْصَىٰ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ عَلَىٰ ثَمَدٍ([6]) قَلِيلِ الْمَاءِ يَتَبَرَّضُهُ النَّاسُ تَبَرُّضًا([7])، فَلَمْ يُلَبِّثْهُ النَّاسُ حَتَّىٰ نَزَحُوهُ وَشُكِيَ إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الْعَطَشُ، فَانْتَزَعَ سَهْمًا مِنْ كِنَانَتِهِ ثُمَّ أَمَرَهُمْ أَنْ يَجْعَلُوهُ فِيهِ فَوَاللَّهِ مَا زَالَ يَجِيشُ لَهُمْ بِالرِّيِّ حَتَّىٰ صَدَرُوا عَنْهُ، فَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ كَذَلِكَ إِذْ جَاءَ بُدَيْلُ بن وَرْقَاءَ الْخُزَاعِيُّ فِي نَفَرٍ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ مِنْ خُزَاعَةَ وَكَانُوا عَيْبَةَ نُصْحِ([8]) رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ أَهْلِ تِهَامَةَ، فَقَالَ: إِنِّي تَرَكْتُ كَعْبَ بن لُؤَيٍّ وَعَامِرَ بن لُؤَيٍّ([9]) نَزَلُوا أَعْدَادَ مِيَاهِ([10]) الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ وَمَعَهُمْ الْعُوذُ الْمَطَافِيلُ([11]) وَهُمْ مُقَاتِلُوكَ وَصَادُّوكَ عَنْ الْبَيْتِ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*إِنَّا لَمْ نَجِئْ لِقِتَالِ أَحَدٍ وَلَكِنَّا جِئْنَا مُعْتَمِرِينَ وَإِنَّ قُرَيْشًا قَدْ نَهِكَتْهُمْ الْحَرْبُ وَأَضَرَّتْ بِهِمْ فَإِنْ شَاءُوا مَادَدْتُهُمْ*([12])* مُدَّةً وَيُخَلُّوا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ النَّاسِ فَإِنْ أَظْهَرْ فَإِنْ شَاءُوا أَنْ يَدْخُلُوا فِيمَا دَخَلَ فِيهِ النَّاسُ فَعَلُوا وَإِلَّا فَقَدْ جَمُّوا*([13])* وَإِنْ هُمْ أَبَوْا فَوَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لَأُقَاتِلَنَّه  ُمْ عَلَىٰ أَمْرِي هَذَا حَتَّىٰ تَنْفَرِدَ سَالِفَتِي*([14])* وَلَيُنْفِذَنَّ الله أَمْرَهُ*»، فَقَالَ بُدَيْلٌ: سَأُبَلِّغُهُمْ مَا تَقُولُ، قَالَ: فَانْطَلَقَ حَتَّىٰ أَتَىٰ قُرَيْشًا، قَالَ: إِنَّا قَدْ جِئْنَاكُمْ مِنْ هَذَا الرَّجُلِ وَسَمِعْنَاهُ يَقُولُ قَوْلًا فَإِنْ شِئْتُمْ أَنْ نَعْرِضَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ فَعَلْنَا، فَقَالَ سُفَهَاؤُهُمْ: لَا حَاجَةَ لَنَا أَنْ تُخْبِرَنَا عَنْهُ بِشَيْءٍ، وَقَالَ ذَوُو الرَّأْيِ مِنْهُمْ: هَاتِ مَا سَمِعْتَهُ يَقُولُ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ كَذَا وَكَذَا فَحَدَّثَهُمْ بِمَا قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَامَ عُرْوَةُ بن مَسْعُودٍ، فَقَالَ: أَيْ قَوْمِ أَلَسْتُمْ بِالْوَالِدِ؟ قَالُوا: بَلَىٰ، قَالَ: أَوَلَسْتُ بِالْوَلَدِ؟ قَالُوا: بَلَىٰ، قَالَ: فَهَلْ تَتَّهِمُونِي؟ قَالُوا: لَا، قَالَ: أَلَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي اسْتَنْفَرْتُ أَهْلَ عُكَاظَ([15]) فَلَمَّا بَلَّحُوا([16]) عَلَيَّ جِئْتُكُمْ بِأَهْلِي وَوَلَدِي وَمَنْ أَطَاعَنِي؟ قَالُوا: بَلَىٰ، قَالَ: فَإِنَّ هَذَا قَدْ عَرَضَ لَكُمْ خُطَّةَ رُشْدٍ اقْبَلُوهَا وَدَعُونِي آتِيهِ، قَالُوا: ائْتِهِ، فَأَتَاهُ فَجَعَلَ يُكَلِّمُ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم نَحْوًا مِنْ قَوْلِهِ لِبُدَيْلٍ، فَقَالَ عُرْوَةُ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ: أَيْ مُحَمَّدُ أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ اسْتَأْصَلْتَ أَمْرَ قَوْمِكَ هَلْ سَمِعْتَ بِأَحَدٍ مِنْ الْعَرَبِ اجْتَاحَ أَهْلَهُ قَبْلَكَ؟ وَإِنْ تَكُنِ الْأُخْرَىٰ فَإِنِّي وَاللَّهِ لَأَرَىٰ وُجُوهًا، وَإِنِّي لَأَرَىٰ أَوْشَابًا مِنْ النَّاسِ خَلِيقًا أَنْ يَفِرُّوا وَيَدَعُوكَ، فَقَالَ لَهُ أبو بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقُ: امْصُصْ بِبَظْرِ اللَّاتِ([17]) أَنَحْنُ نَفِرُّ عَنْهُ وَنَدَعُهُ؟ فَقَالَ: مَنْ ذَا؟ قَالُوا: أبو بَكْرٍ، قَالَ: أَمَا وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لَوْلَا يَدٌ كَانَتْ لَكَ عِنْدِي لَمْ أَجْزِكَ بِهَا لَأَجَبْتُكَ، قَالَ: وَجَعَلَ يُكَلِّمُ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَكُلَّمَا تَكَلَّمَ أَخَذَ بِلِحْيَتِهِ، وَالْمُغِيرَةُ بن شُعْبَةَ قَائِمٌ عَلَىٰ رَأْسِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَمَعَهُ السَّيْفُ وَعَلَيْهِ الْمِغْفَرُ فَكُلَّمَا أَهْوَىٰ عُرْوَةُ بِيَدِهِ إِلَىٰ لِحْيَةِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ضَرَبَ يَدَهُ بنعْلِ السَّيْفِ، وَقَالَ لَهُ: أَخِّرْ يَدَكَ عَنْ لِحْيَةِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَرَفَعَ عُرْوَةُ رَأْسَهُ، فَقَالَ: مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالُوا الْمُغِيرَةُ بن شُعْبَةَ: فَقَالَ: أَيْ غُدَرُ أَلَسْتُ أَسْعَىٰ فِي غَدْرَتِكَ؟([18])، وَكَانَ الْمُغِيرَةُ صَحِبَ قَوْمًا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فَقَتَلَهُمْ، وَأَخَذَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ، ثُمَّ جَاءَ فَأَسْلَمَ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أَمَّا الْإِسْلَامَ فَأَقْبَلُ، وَأَمَّا الْمَالَ فَلَسْتُ مِنْهُ فِي شَيْءٍ*»، ثُمَّ إِنَّ عُرْوَةَ جَعَلَ يَرْمُقُ أَصْحَابَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بِعَيْنَيْهِ، قَالَ: فَوَاللَّهِ مَا تَنَخَّمَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نُخَامَةً إِلَّا وَقَعَتْ فِي كَفِّ رَجُلٍ مِنْهُمْ فَدَلَكَ بِهَا وَجْهَهُ وَجِلْدَهُ، وَإِذَا أَمَرَهُمْ ابْتَدَرُوا أَمْرَهُ، وَإِذَا تَوَضَّأَ كَادُوا يَقْتَتِلُونَ عَلَىٰ وَضُوئِهِ، وَإِذَا تَكَلَّمَ خَفَضُوا أَصْوَاتَهُمْ عِنْدَهُ، وَمَا يُحِدُّونَ إِلَيْهِ النَّظَرَ تَعْظِيمًا لَهُ، فَرَجَعَ عُرْوَةُ إِلَىٰ أَصْحَابِهِ، فَقَالَ: أَيْ قَوْمِ وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ وَفَدْتُ عَلَىٰ الْمُلُوكِ، وَوَفَدْتُ عَلَىٰ قَيْصَرَ وَكِسْرَىٰ وَالنَّجَاشِيِّ  ، وَاللَّهِ إِنْ رَأَيْتُ مَلِكًا قَطُّ يُعَظِّمُهُ أَصْحَابُهُ مَا يُعَظِّمُ أَصْحَابُ مُحَمَّدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم مُحَمَّدًا، وَاللَّهِ إِنْ تَنَخَّمَ نُخَامَةً إِلَّا وَقَعَتْ فِي كَفِّ رَجُلٍ مِنْهُمْ فَدَلَكَ بِهَا وَجْهَهُ وَجِلْدَهُ، وَإِذَا أَمَرَهُمْ ابْتَدَرُوا أَمْرَهُ، وَإِذَا تَوَضَّأَ كَادُوا يَقْتَتِلُونَ عَلَىٰ وَضُوئِهِ، وَإِذَا تَكَلَّمَ خَفَضُوا أَصْوَاتَهُمْ عِنْدَهُ، وَمَا يُحِدُّونَ إِلَيْهِ النَّظَرَ تَعْظِيمًا لَهُ، وَإِنَّهُ قَدْ عَرَضَ عَلَيْكُمْ خُطَّةَ رُشْدٍ فَاقْبَلُوهَا، فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ بني كِنَانَةَ: دَعُونِي آتِيهِ، فَقَالُوا: ائْتِهِ فَلَمَّا أَشْرَفَ عَلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَصْحَابِهِ، قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*هَذَا فُلَانٌ، وَهُوَ مِنْ قَوْمٍ يُعَظِّمُونَ الْبُدْنَ فَابْعَثُوهَا لَهُ*»، فَبُعِثَتْ لَهُ، وَاسْتَقْبَلَهُ النَّاسُ يُلَبُّونَ، فَلَمَّا رَأَىٰ ذَلِكَ، قَالَ: سُبْحَانَ الله مَا يَنْبَغِي لِهَؤُلَاءِ أَنْ يُصَدُّوا عَنْ الْبَيْتِ، فَلَمَّا رَجَعَ إِلَىٰ أَصْحَابِهِ، قَالَ: رَأَيْتُ الْبُدْنَ قَدْ قُلِّدَتْ وَأُشْعِرَتْ، فَمَا أَرَىٰ أَنْ يُصَدُّوا عَنْ الْبَيْتِ، فَقَامَ رَجُلٌ مِنْهُمْ، يُقَالُ لَهُ: مِكْرَزُ بن حَفْصٍ، فَقَالَ: دَعُونِي آتِيهِ، فَقَالُوا: ائْتِهِ فَلَمَّا أَشْرَفَ عَلَيْهِمْ، قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*هَذَا مِكْرَزٌ، وَهُوَ رَجُلٌ فَاجِرٌ*»، فَجَعَلَ يُكَلِّمُ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يُكَلِّمُهُ، إِذْ جَاءَ سُهَيْلُ بن عَمْرٍو، فلَمَّا جَاءَ سُهَيْلُ بن عَمْرٍو، قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*لَقَدْ سَهُلَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَمْرِكُمْ*»، فَجَاءَ سُهَيْلُ بن عَمْرٍو، فَقَالَ: هَاتِ اكْتُبْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ كِتَابًا، فَدَعَا النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم الْكَاتِبَ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*بِسْمِ الله الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ*»، قَالَ سُهَيْلٌ: أَمَّا الرَّحْمَنُ فَوَاللَّهِ مَا أَدْرِي مَا هُوَ وَلَكِنْ اكْتُبْ: بِاسْمِكَ اللهمَّ كَمَا كُنْتَ تَكْتُبُ، فَقَالَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ: وَاللَّهِ لَا نَكْتُبُهَا إِلَّا بِسْمِ الله الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*اكْتُبْ بِاسْمِكَ اللهمَّ*»، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*هَذَا مَا قَاضَىٰ عَلَيْهِ مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ الله*»، فَقَالَ سُهَيْلٌ: وَاللَّهِ لَوْ كُنَّا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ رَسُولُ الله مَا صَدَدْنَاكَ عَنْ الْبَيْتِ، وَلَا قَاتَلْنَاكَ، وَلَكِنْ اكْتُبْ مُحَمَّدُ بن عبد الله، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي لَرَسُولُ الله، وَإِنْ كَذَّبْتُمُونِي اكْتُبْ مُحَمَّدُ بن عبد الله*»(*[19]*)، قَالَ الزُّهْرِيُّ: وَذَلِكَ لِقَوْلِهِ: «*لَا يَسْأَلُونِي خُطَّةً يُعَظِّمُونَ فِيهَا حُرُمَاتِ الله إِلَّا أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ إِيَّاهَا*»، فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*عَلَىٰ أَنْ تُخَلُّوا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْبَيْتِ فَنَطُوفَ بِهِ*»، فَقَالَ سُهَيْلٌ: وَاللَّهِ لَا تَتَحَدَّثُ الْعَرَبُ أَنَّا أُخِذْنَا ضُغْطَةً، وَلَكِنْ ذَلِكَ مِنْ الْعَامِ الْمُقْبِلِ فَكَتَبَ، فَقَالَ سُهَيْلٌ: وَعَلَىٰ أَنَّهُ لَا يَأْتِيكَ مِنَّا رَجُلٌ، وَإِنْ كَانَ عَلَىٰ دِينِكَ إِلَّا رَدَدْتَهُ إِلَيْنَا، قَالَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ: سُبْحَانَ الله كَيْفَ يُرَدُّ إِلَىٰ الْمُشْرِكِينَ، وَقَدْ جَاءَ مُسْلِمًا؟ فَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ كَذَلِكَ إِذْ دَخَلَ أبو جَنْدَلِ بن سُهَيْلِ بن عَمْرٍو يَرْسُفُ([20]) فِي قُيُودِهِ، وَقَدْ خَرَجَ مِنْ أَسْفَلِ مَكَّةَ حَتَّىٰ رَمَىٰ بنفْسِهِ بَيْنَ أَظْهُرِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ، فَقَالَ سُهَيْلٌ: هَذَا يَا مُحَمَّدُ أَوَّلُ مَا أُقَاضِيكَ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ تَرُدَّهُ إِلَيَّ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*إِنَّا لَمْ نَقْضِ الْكِتَابَ بَعْدُ*»، قَالَ: فَوَاللَّهِ إِذًا لَمْ أُصَالِحْكَ عَلَىٰ شَيْءٍ أَبَدًا، قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*فَأَجِزْهُ لِي*»، قَالَ: مَا أَنَا بِمُجِيزِهِ لَكَ، قَالَ: «*بَلَىٰ فَافْعَلْ*»، قَالَ: مَا أَنَا بِفَاعِلٍ، قَالَ مِكْرَزٌ: بَلْ قَدْ أَجَزْنَاهُ لَكَ، قَالَ أبو جَنْدَلٍ: أَيْ مَعْشَرَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ أُرَدُّ إِلَىٰ الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَقَدْ جِئْتُ مُسْلِمًا؟ أَلَا تَرَوْنَ مَا قَدْ لَقِيتُ؟ وَكَانَ قَدْ عُذِّبَ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا فِي الله، قَالَ: فَقَالَ عُمَرُ بن الْخَطَّابِ: فَأَتَيْتُ نَبِيَّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَقُلْتُ: أَلَسْتَ نَبِيَّ الله حَقًّا؟ قَالَ: «*بَلَىٰ*»، قُلْتُ: أَلَسْنَا عَلَىٰ الْحَقِّ وَعَدُوُّنَا عَلَىٰ الْبَاطِلِ؟ قَالَ: «*بَلَىٰ*»، قُلْتُ: فَلِمَ نُعْطِي الدَّنِيَّةَ فِي دِينِنَا إِذًا؟ قَالَ: «*إِنِّي رَسُولُ الله وَلَسْتُ أَعْصِيهِ وَهُوَ نَاصِرِي*»، قُلْتُ: أَوَ لَيْسَ كُنْتَ تُحَدِّثُنَا أَنَّا سَنَأْتِي الْبَيْتَ فَنَطُوفُ بِهِ؟ قَالَ: «*بَلَىٰ فَأَخْبَرْتُكَ أَنَّا نَأْتِيهِ الْعَامَ*»، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: لَا، قَالَ: «فَإِنَّكَ آتِيهِ وَمُطَّوِّفٌ بِهِ»، قَالَ: فَأَتَيْتُ أَبَا بَكْرٍ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا أَبَا بَكْرٍ أَلَيْسَ هَذَا نَبِيَّ الله حَقًّا؟ قَالَ: بَلَىٰ، قُلْتُ: أَلَسْنَا عَلَىٰ الْحَقِّ وَعَدُوُّنَا عَلَىٰ الْبَاطِلِ؟ قَالَ: بَلَىٰ، قُلْتُ: فَلِمَ نُعْطِي الدَّنِيَّةَ فِي دِينِنَا إِذًا؟ قَالَ: أَيُّهَا الرَّجُلُ إِنَّهُ لَرَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَلَيْسَ يَعْصِي رَبَّهُ وَهُوَ نَاصِرُهُ، فَاسْتَمْسِكْ بِغَرْزِهِ، فَوَاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ عَلَىٰ الْحَقِّ، قُلْتُ: أَلَيْسَ كَانَ يُحَدِّثُنَا أَنَّا سَنَأْتِي الْبَيْتَ وَنَطُوفُ بِهِ؟ قَالَ: بَلَىٰ أَفَأَخْبَرَكَ أَنَّكَ تَأْتِيهِ الْعَامَ؟ قُلْتُ: لَا، قَالَ: فَإِنَّكَ آتِيهِ وَمُطَّوِّفٌ بِهِ. قَالَ الزُّهْرِيُّ: قَالَ عُمَرُ: فَعَمِلْتُ لِذَلِكَ أَعْمَالًا([21])، قَالَ: فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ مِنْ قَضِيَّةِ الْكِتَابِ، قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لِأَصْحَابِهِ: «*قُومُوا فَانْحَرُوا ثُمَّ احْلِقُوا*»، قَالَ: فَوَاللَّهِ مَا قَامَ مِنْهُمْ رَجُلٌ، حَتَّىٰ قَالَ: ذَلِكَ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ فَلَمَّا لَمْ يَقُمْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ دَخَلَ عَلَىٰ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ فَذَكَرَ لَهَا مَا لَقِيَ مِنْ النَّاسِ، فَقَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ: يَا نَبِيَّ الله أَتُحِبُّ ذَلِكَ؟ اخْرُجْ ثُمَّ لَا تُكَلِّمْ أَحَدًا مِنْهُمْ كَلِمَةً حَتَّىٰ تَنْحَرَ بُدْنَكَ وَتَدْعُوَ حَالِقَكَ فَيَحْلِقَكَ، فَخَرَجَ فَلَمْ يُكَلِّمْ أَحَدًا مِنْهُمْ حَتَّىٰ فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ نَحَرَ بُدْنَهُ، وَدَعَا حَالِقَهُ فَحَلَقَهُ، فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا ذَلِكَ قَامُوا فَنَحَرُوا وَجَعَلَ بَعْضُهُمْ يَحْلِقُ بَعْضًا حَتَّىٰ كَادَ بَعْضُهُمْ يَقْتُلُ بَعْضًا غَمًّا، ثُمَّ جَاءَهُ نِسْوَةٌ مُؤْمِنَاتٌ فَأَنْزَلَ الله تَعَالَىٰ: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا جاءكم المؤمنات مهاجرات)  حَتَّىٰ بَلَغَ (بعصم الكوافر) [الممتحنة: 10] فَطَلَّقَ عُمَرُ يَوْمَئِذٍ امْرَأَتَيْنِ كَانَتَا لَهُ فِي الشِّرْكِ فَتَزَوَّجَ إِحْدَاهُمَا مُعَاوِيَةُ بن أبي سُفْيَانَ، وَالْأُخْرَىٰ صَفْوَانُ بن أُمَيَّةَ، ثُمَّ رَجَعَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم إِلَىٰ الْمَدِينَةِ، فَجَاءَهُ أبو بَصِيرٍ رَجُلٌ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ وَهُوَ مُسْلِمٌ، فَأَرْسَلُوا فِي طَلَبِهِ رَجُلَيْنِ، فَقَالُوا: الْعَهْدَ الَّذِي جَعَلْتَ لَنَا، فَدَفَعَهُ إِلَىٰ الرَّجُلَيْنِ، فَخَرَجَا بِهِ حَتَّىٰ بَلَغَا ذَا الْحُلَيْفَةِ فَنَزَلُوا يَأْكُلُونَ مِنْ تَمْرٍ لَهُمْ، فَقَالَ أبو بَصِيرٍ لِأَحَدِ الرَّجُلَيْنِ: وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي لَأَرَىٰ سَيْفَكَ هَذَا يَا فُلَانُ جَيِّدًا فَاسْتَلَّهُ الْآخَرُ، فَقَالَ: أَجَلْ وَاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَجَيِّدٌ لَقَدْ جَرَّبْتُ بِهِ ثُمَّ جَرَّبْتُ، فَقَالَ أبو بَصِيرٍ: أَرِنِي أَنْظُرْ إِلَيْهِ فَأَمْكَنَهُ مِنْهُ، فَضَرَبَهُ حَتَّىٰ بَرَدَ وَفَرَّ الْآخَرُ حَتَّىٰ أَتَىٰ الْمَدِينَةَ، فَدَخَلَ الْمَسْجِدَ يَعْدُو، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حِينَ رَآهُ: «*لَقَدْ رَأَىٰ هَذَا ذُعْرًا*»، فَلَمَّا انْتَهَىٰ إِلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: قُتِلَ وَاللَّهِ صَاحِبِي، وَإِنِّي لَمَقْتُولٌ، فَجَاءَ أبو بَصِيرٍ، فَقَالَ: يَا نَبِيَّ الله قَدْ وَاللَّهِ أَوْفَىٰ الله ذِمَّتَكَ قَدْ رَدَدْتَنِي إِلَيْهِمْ، ثُمَّ أَنْجَانِي الله مِنْهُمْ، قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «وَيْلُ أُمِّهِ مِسْعَرَ حَرْبٍ لَوْ كَانَ لَهُ أَحَدٌ» ([22])، فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ ذَلِكَ عَرَفَ أَنَّهُ سَيَرُدُّهُ إِلَيْهِمْ، فَخَرَجَ حَتَّىٰ أَتَىٰ سِيفَ الْبَحْرِ، قَالَ: وَيَنْفَلِتُ مِنْهُمْ أبو جَنْدَلِ بن سُهَيْلٍ، فَلَحِقَ بِأبي بَصِيرٍ فَجَعَلَ لَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ رَجُلٌ قَدْ أَسْلَمَ إِلَّا لَحِقَ بِأبي بَصِيرٍ حَتَّىٰ اجْتَمَعَتْ مِنْهُمْ عِصَابَةٌ فَوَاللَّهِ مَا يَسْمَعُونَ بِعِيرٍ خَرَجَتْ لِقُرَيْشٍ إِلَىٰ الشَّأْمِ إِلَّا اعْتَرَضُوا لَهَا فَقَتَلُوهُمْ وَأَخَذُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ فَأَرْسَلَتْ قُرَيْشٌ إِلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم تُنَاشِدُهُ بِاللَّهِ وَالرَّحِمِ لَمَّا أَرْسَلَ فَمَنْ أَتَاهُ فَهُوَ آمِنٌ فَأَرْسَلَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم إِلَيْهِمْ فَأَنْزَلَ الله تَعَالَىٰ: (وهو الذي كف أيديكم) حَتَّىٰ بَلَغَ (الحمية حمية الجاهلية) [الفتح: 24- 26] وَكَانَتْ حَمِيَّتُهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يُقِرُّوا أَنَّهُ نَبِيُّ الله وَلَمْ يُقِرُّوا بِـ(ـبِسْمِ الله الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ) وَحَالُوا بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ الْبَيْتِ([23]).([1]) الطليعة: مقدمة الجيش.

([2]) قترة الجيش: غبار الجيش الذي يحدثه أثناء سيره.

([3]) حَلْ حَلْ: كلمة تقال للناقة إذا تركت السير.

([4]) خلأت القصواء: خلأت أي بركت من غير علَّة، والقصواء: اسم ناقة رسول الله، وقيل كان طرف أذنها مقطوعًا، والقصو: قطع طرف الأذن، وقيل: إنها كانت لا تُسبق فقيل لها القصواء لأنها بلغت من السبق أقصاه. «فتح الباري» 5/395.

([5]) حبسها حابس الفيل: قال ابن حجر: أي حبسها الله عن دخول مكة كما حبس الفيل عن دخولها، ومناسبة ذكرها أن الصحابة لو دخلوا مكة علىٰ تلك الصورة وصدهم قريش عن ذلك لوقع بينهم قتال قد يفضي إلىٰ سفك الدماء ونهب الأموال كما لو قُدر دخول الفيل وأصحابه مكة.اهـ. أي: فيل أبرهه الأشرم الذي كان يريد هدم الكعبة.

([6]) ثَمَدٍ: بفتح الثاء والميم، أي: حفرة صغيرة فيها ماء مثمود أي قليل.

([7]) التَبرُّض: هو الأخذ قليلاً قليلاً.

([8]) عَيْبة نُصح: العَيْبة: ما تُوضع فيه الثياب لحفظها، أي: أنهم موضع النصح له والأمانة علىٰ سره.

([9]) قوله: إني تركت كعب بن لؤي وعامر بن لؤي: يقصد قريشًا، وإنما اقتصر علىٰ ذكر هذين لكون قريش الذين كانوا بمكة أجمع ترجع أنسابهم إليهما.

([10]) أعداد: جمع عِدّ بالكسر والتشديد، وهو الماء الذي لا انقطاع له.

([11]) العُوذ: جمع عائذ وهي الناقة ذات اللبن، والمطافيل: الأمهات التي معها أطفالها، يريد أنهم خرجوا معهم بذوات الألبان من الإبل ليتزودوا من ألبانها ولا يرجعوا حتىٰ يمنعوه أو كنَّىٰ بذلك عن النساء معهن الأطفال، والمراد أنهم خرجوا معهم بنسائهم وأولادهم لإرادة طول المقام وليكون أدعىٰ إلىٰ عدم الفرار، قال ابن فارس: كل أنثىٰ إذا وضعت فهي إلىٰ سبعة أيام عائذ، والجمع عُوذ، كأنها سميت بذلك لأنها تعوذ ولدها وتلزم الشغل به. «فتح».

([12]) ماددتهم: أي جعلت بيني وبينهم مدة بترك الحرب.

([13]) جَمُّوا: أي استراحوا، والمعنىٰ الذي أراده النبي أن تترك قريش القتال فإن أرادوا الدخول في الإسلام بعد ذلك دخلوا وإن لم يدخلوا استراحوا فترة من القتال.

([14]) حتىٰ تنفرد سالفتي: أراد أنه يقاتل حتىٰ ينفرد وحده في قتالهم، أي: إن لي من القوة بالله والحول به ما يقتضي أن أقاتل عن دينه ولو انفردت. «فتح» بتصرف.

([15]) قوله: ألستم تعلمون أني استنفرت أهل عكاظ: أي دعوتهم لنصركم.

([16]) فلما بلَّحوا: أي امتنعوا، والتبلح التمنع من الإجابة.

([17]) امصص ببظر اللات: البظر قطعة تبقىٰ بعد الختان في فرج المرأة، واللات اسم أحد الأصنام التي كانت قريش وثقيف يعبدونها، وكانت عادة العرب الشتم بذلك ولكن بلفظ الأم فأراد أبوبكر المبالغة في سب عروة بإقامة من كانوا يعبدوه مكان أمه. «فتح» بتصرف.

([18]) قوله: أي غُدَرُ: مبالغة في وصفه بالغدر، قوله: ألست أسعىٰ في غدرتك: أي ألست أسعىٰ في دفع شر غدرتك.
قال ابن هشام في «السيرة»: أشار عروة بهذا إلىٰ ما وقع للمغيرة قبل إسلامه، وذلك أنه خرج مع ثلاثة عشر نفرًا من ثقيف من بني مالك فغدر بهم وقتلهم وأخذ أموالهم، فتهايج الفريقان بنو مالك والأحلاف رهط المغيرة، فسعىٰ عروة بن مسعود عم المغيرة حتىٰ أخذوا منه دية ثلاثة عشر نفسًا واصطلحوا. «فتح» 5/402.

([19]) وفي رواية: أن النَّبِيَّ أَمَرَ عَلِيًّا أَنْ يَمْحَاهَا، فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ: لَا وَاللَّهِ لَا أَمْحَاهَا، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله : «*أَرِنِي مَكَانَهَا*»، فَأَرَاهُ مَكَانَهَا فَمَحَاهَا، وَكَتَبَ: ابْنُ عبد الله.
 أخرجه البخاري (2699)، مسلم (1783).

([20]) يرسف: أي يمشي مشيًا بطيئًا بسبب القيد.

([21]) قول عمر : وعملت لذلك أعمالاً أي: من الأعمال الصالحة ليكفر عنه اعتراضه علىٰ النبي، وفي «مسند أحمد» 4/325 يقول عمر : مازلت أصوم وأتصدق وأعتق من الذي صنعت مخافة كلامي الذي تكلمت به يومئذ حتىٰ رجوت أن يكون خيرًا.

([22]) قول النبي : «*ويل أمه*»: كلمة ذم تقولها العرب في المدح ولا يقصدون معنىٰ ما فيها من ذم. وقوله: «*مِسْعر حرب*» أي: مشعل نار الحرب مما فعله من قتل الرجل، وقوله: «*لو كان له أحد*» أي: ينصره ويعاضده ويناصره، وفيه إشارة إليه بالفرار لئلا يرده إلىٰ المشركين، ورمزٌ إلىٰ من بلغه ذلك من المسلمين المستضعفين في مكة أن يلحقوا به. (فتح) بتصرف.

([23]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (2731، 2732)، كتاب: الشروط، باب: الشروط في الجهاد والمصالحة مع أهل الحرب وكتابة الشروط.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أحداث أخرىٰ مهمة:
كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقبل أن تأتيه رسلُ قريش قد أرسل إليهم، لبيان موقفه وأنه لم يأت إلا لزيارة البيت وأداء العمرة ولم يأت لحرب.
فبَعَثَ خِرَاشَ بن أُمَيَّةَ الْخُزَاعِيَّ إِلَىٰ مَكَّةَ، وَحَمَلَهُ عَلَىٰ جَمَلٍ لَهُ يُقَالُ لَهُ: الثَّعْلَبُ، فَلَمَّا دَخَلَ مَكَّةَ عَقَرَتْ بِهِ قُرَيْشٌ([1])، وَأَرَادُوا قَتْلَ خِرَاشٍ فَمَنَعَهُمْ الْأَحَابِشُ، حَتَّىٰ أَتَىٰ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَدَعَا عُمَرَ لِيَبْعَثَهُ إِلَىٰ مَكَّةَ، فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ الله إِنِّي أَخَافُ قُرَيْشًا عَلَىٰ نَفْسِي، وَلَيْسَ بِهَا مِنْ بني عَدِيٍّ أَحَدٌ يَمْنَعُنِي، وَقَدْ عَرَفَتْ قُرَيْشٌ عَدَاوَتِي إِيَّاهَا وَغِلْظَتِي عَلَيْهَا، وَلَكِنْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَىٰ رَجُلٍ هُوَ أَعَزُّ مِنِّي([2]) عُثْمَانَ بن عَفَّانَ، قَالَ: فَدَعَاهُ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَبَعَثَهُ إِلَىٰ قُرَيْشٍ يُخْبِرُهُمْ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِحَرْبٍ، وَأَنَّهُ جَاءَ زَائِرًا لِهَذَا الْبَيْتِ، مُعَظِّمًا لِحُرْمَتِهِ، فَخَرَجَ عُثْمَانُ حَتَّىٰ أَتَىٰ مَكَّةَ، وَلَقِيَهُ أَبَانُ بن سَعِيدِ بن الْعَاصِ، فَنَزَلَ عَنْ دَابَّتِهِ، وَحَمَلَهُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ، وَرَدِفَ خَلْفَهُ، وَأَجَارَهُ حَتَّىٰ بَلَّغَ رِسَالَةَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَانْطَلَقَ عُثْمَانُ حَتَّىٰ أَتَىٰ أَبَا سُفْيَانَ وَعُظَمَاءَ قُرَيْشٍ، فَبَلَّغَهُمْ عَنْ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مَا أَرْسَلَهُ بِهِ، فَقَالُوا لِعُثْمَانَ: إِنْ شِئْتَ أَنْ تَطُوفَ بِالْبَيْتِ فَطُفْ بِهِ، فَقَالَ: مَا كُنْتُ لِأَفْعَلَ حَتَّىٰ يَطُوفَ بِهِ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَاحْتَبَسَتْهُ قُرَيْشٌ عِنْدَهَا، فَبَلَغَ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَالْمُسْلِمِين  َ أَنَّ عُثْمَانَ قَدْ قُتِلَ([3]).
فدعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه للبيعة تحت الشجرة([4]).
ومما حدث أيضًا أنه أثناء سير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ الحديبية ولما بلغ الروْحَاء علىٰ بعد 73 كيلو مترًا من المدينة أرسل أبا قتادة الأنصاري مع جمع من الصحابة إلىٰ غيقه علىٰ ساحل البحر الأحمر حيث بلغه وجود بعض المشركين الذين يُخشىٰ من مباغتتهم للمسلمين، فَقَالَ: «*خُذُوا سَاحِلَ الْبَحْرِ حَتَّىٰ نَلْتَقِيَ*»، فَأَخَذُوا سَاحِلَ الْبَحْرِ، فَلَمَّا انْصَرَفُوا أَحْرَمُوا كُلُّهُمْ إِلَّا أبو قَتَادَةَ لَمْ يُحْرِمْ، فَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَسِيرُونَ إِذْ رَأَوْا حُمُرَ وَحْشٍ، فَحَمَلَ أبو قَتَادَةَ عَلَىٰ الْحُمُرِ فَعَقَرَ مِنْهَا أَتَانًا([5])، فَنَزَلُوا فَأَكَلُوا مِنْ لَحْمِهَا، وَقَالُوا: أَنَأْكُلُ لَحْمَ صَيْدٍ وَنَحْنُ مُحْرِمُونَ؟ قال أبو قتادة: فَحَمَلْنَا مَا بَقِيَ مِنْ لَحْمِ الْأَتَانِ، فَلَمَّا أَتَوْا رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ الله إِنَّا كُنَّا أَحْرَمْنَا، وَقَدْ كَانَ أبو قَتَادَةَ لَمْ يُحْرِمْ، فَرَأَيْنَا حُمُرَ وَحْشٍ فَحَمَلَ عَلَيْهَا أبو قَتَادَةَ، فَعَقَرَ مِنْهَا أَتَانًا، فَنَزَلْنَا فَأَكَلْنَا مِنْ لَحْمِهَا، ثُمَّ قُلْنَا: أَنَأْكُلُ لَحْمَ صَيْدٍ وَنَحْنُ مُحْرِمُونَ؟ فَحَمَلْنَا مَا بَقِيَ مِنْ لَحْمِهَا، قَالَ: «*أَمِنْكُمْ أَحَدٌ أَمَرَهُ أَنْ يَحْمِلَ عَلَيْهَا أَوْ أَشَارَ إِلَيْهَا؟*»، قَالُوا: لَا، قَالَ: «*فَكُلُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنْ لَحْمِهَا*»([6]).
وفي الحديبية شرعت صلاة الخوف([7]).
وأثناء وجود النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحديبية حاولت قريش قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكنهم فشلوا.
عَنْ أَنَسِ بن مَالِكٍ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ ثَمَانِينَ رَجُلًا مِنْ أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ هَبَطُوا عَلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ جَبَلِ التَّنْعِيمِ مُتَسَلِّحِينَ، يُرِيدُونَ غِرَّةَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَصْحَابِهِ – عند صلاة الفجر- فَأَخَذَهُمْ سِلْمًا فَأعتقهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَأَنْزَلَ الله تعالى: (وَهُوَ الَّذِي كَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَنْكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ عَنْهُمْ بِبَطْنِ مَكَّةَ مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ أَظْفَرَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكانَ اللَّهُ بِما تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيراً)[الفتح: 24]([8]).([1]) أي: عقرت الجمل، قتلوه.

([2]) أعز مني: أي له ناس وقوم يمنعونه من غدر قريش.

([3]) *إسناده حسن:* أخرجه أحمد (18812)، بإسناد حسن، وأصل الحديث عند البخاري، انظر التخريج السابق.

([4]) سيأتي الكلام عن البيعة في الفقرة القادمة إن شاء الله تعالىٰ.

([5]) الأتان: أنثىٰ الحمار، وحُمُر الوحش حلالٌ أكله.

([6]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (1824)، كتاب: جزاء الصيد، باب: لا يشير المحرم إلىٰ الصيد لكي يصطاده الحلال، ومسلم (1196)، كتاب: الحج، باب: تحريم الصيد للمحرم.

([7]) «فتح الباري» 7/488 حيث رجح ابن حجر ذلك.

([8]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1808)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، وأبو داود (2688)، كتاب: الجهاد، باب: في المن علىٰ الأسير بغير فداء.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بنود العقد:
كان العقد الذي بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين المشركين مكتوب فيه:
بِاسْمِكَ اللهمَّ، هَذَا مَا اصْطَلَحَ عَلَيْهِ مُحَمَّدُ بن عبد الله وَسُهَيْلُ بن عَمْرٍو عَلَىٰ وَضْعِ الْحَرْبِ عَشْرَ سِنِينَ يَأْمَنُ فِيهَا النَّاسُ، وَيَكُفُّ بَعْضُهُمْ عَنْ بَعْضٍ، عَلَىٰ أَنَّهُ مَنْ أَتَىٰ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ بِغَيْرِ إِذْنِ وَلِيِّهِ رَدَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ، وَمَنْ أَتَىٰ قُرَيْشًا مِمَّنْ مَعَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لَمْ يَرُدُّوهُ عَلَيْهِ، وَإِنَّ بَيْنَنَا عَيْبَةً مَكْفُوفَةً([1])، وَإِنَّهُ لَا إِسْلَالَ وَلَا إِغْلَالَ([2])، وَأَنَّهُ مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ فِي عَقْدِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَهْدِهِ دَخَلَ فِيهِ، وَمَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ فِي عَقْدِ قُرَيْشٍ وَعَهْدِهِمْ دَخَلَ فِيهِ، فَتَوَاثَبَتْ خُزَاعَةُ، فَقَالُوا: نَحْنُ مَعَ عَقْدِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَعَهْدِهِ، وَتَوَاثَبَتْ بنو بَكْرٍ، فَقَالُوا: نَحْنُ فِي عَقْدِ قُرَيْشٍ وَعَهْدِهِمْ، وَأَنَّكَ تَرْجِعُ عَنَّا عَامَنَا هَذَا فَلَا تَدْخُلْ عَلَيْنَا مَكَّةَ، وَأَنَّهُ إِذَا كَانَ عَامُ قَابِلٍ خَرَجْنَا عَنْكَ فَتَدْخُلُهَا بِأَصْحَابِكَ وَأَقَمْتَ فِيهِمْ ثَلَاثًا مَعَكَ سِلَاحُ الرَّاكِبِ، لَا تَدْخُلْهَا بِغَيْرِ السُّيُوفِ فِي الْقُرُبِ([3]).
وقد لاقت هذه الشروط – التي ظاهرها توهين لموقف المسلمين- غضبًا شديدًا من بعض الصحابة وقد تقدم موقف عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه.
ومما يعبر عن مشاعر المسلمين من هذه الشروط، ورفضهم لها قول سهل بن حُنيف رضي الله عنه يوم صفين: اتَّهِمُوا رَأْيَكُمْ رَأَيْتُنِي يَوْمَ أبي جَنْدَلٍ وَلَوْ أَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ أَرُدَّ أَمْرَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم لَرَدَدْتُهُ([4]).([1]) أي: بينهم صدر نقي من الغل والخداع مطوي علىٰ الوفاء بالصلح. (نهاية).

([2]) الإسلال: السرقة، وقيل سل السيوف، والإغلال: الخيانة، وقيل لبس الدروع. (نهاية).

([3]) *حسن:* أخرجه أحمد (18812)، بإسناد حسن. والقرب: غمد السيوف.

([4]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3181)، كتاب: الجزية، باب: رقم (18).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي الحديبية نزل المطر فأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحابة أن يصلوا في رحالهم، عَنْ أبي الْمَلِيحِ قَالَ: لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنَا مَعَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَوْمَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  ، وَأَصَابَتْنَا سَمَاءٌ لَمْ تَبُلَّ أَسَافِلَ نِعَالِنَا([1])، فَنَادَىٰ مُنَادِي رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: صَلُّوا فِي رِحَالِكُمْ([2]).
وفي الحديبية حمل كعب بن عُجرة رضي الله عنه إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَالْقَمْلُ يَتَنَاثَرُ عَلَىٰ وَجْهِه، فَقَالَ له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*مَا كُنْتُ أُرَىٰ الْوَجَعَ بَلَغَ بِكَ مَا أَرَىٰ – أَوْ مَا كُنْتُ أُرَىٰ الْجَهْدَ بَلَغَ بِكَ مَا أَرَىٰ- تَجِدُ شَاةً؟*»، فقال كعب: لَا، فَقَالَ: «*فَصُمْ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ، أَوْ أَطْعِمْ سِتَّةَ مَسَاكِينَ لِكُلِّ مِسْكِينٍ نِصْفَ صَاعٍ*»([3]).
وعَنْ جَابِرِ بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه قَالَ: نَحَرْنَا مَعَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَامَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ الْبَدَنَةَ عَنْ سَبْعَةٍ، وَالْبَقَرَةَ عَنْ سَبْعَةٍ([4]).
وعن عبد الله بن مَسْعُودٍ قَالَ: أَقْبَلْنَا مَعَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زَمَنَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*مَنْ يَكْلَؤُنَا*([5])*؟*»، فَقَالَ بِلَالٌ: أَنَا، فَنَامُوا حَتَّىٰ طَلَعَتْ الشَّمْسُ. وكان ذلك في صلاة الصبح فَاسْتَيْقَظَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: «*افْعَلُوا كَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَفْعَلُونَ*»، قَالَ: فَفَعَلْنَا، قَالَ: «*فَكَذَلِكَ فَافْعَلُوا لِمَنْ نَامَ أَوْ نَسِيَ*»([6]).
وَكَانَتْ أُمُّ كُلْثُومٍ بنتُ عُقْبَةَ بن أبي مُعَيْطٍ مِمَّنْ خَرَجَ إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَوْمَئِذٍ، فَجَاءَ أَهْلُهَا يَسْأَلُونَ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنْ يَرْجِعَهَا إِلَيْهِمْ، فَلَمْ يَرْجِعْهَا إِلَيْهِمْ، لِمَا أَنْزَلَ الله فِيهِنَّ: (يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذا جاءَكُمُ الْمُؤْمِناتُ مُهاجِراتٍ فَامْتَحِنُوهُن  َّ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمانِهِنَّ ) إِلَىٰ قَوْلِهِ: (وَلا هُمْ يَحِلُّونَ لَهُنَّ ) [الممتحنة: 10]([7]).
وعَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما، أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَهْدَىٰ عَامَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ فِي هَدَايَا رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جَمَلًا كَانَ لِأبي جَهْلٍ فِي رَأْسِهِ بُرَةُ فِضَّةٍ([8])، يَغِيظُ بِذَلِكَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ([9]).
وعَنْ زَيْدِ بن خَالِدٍ الجهني رضي الله عنه قَالَ: خَرَجْنَا مَعَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَامَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  ، فَأَصَابَنَا مَطَرٌ ذَاتَ لَيْلَةٍ، فَصَلَّىٰ لَنَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الصُّبْحَ ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْنَا، فَقَالَ: «*أَتَدْرُونَ مَاذَا قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ؟*»، قُلْنَا: الله وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ! فَقَالَ: «*قَالَ الله: أَصْبَحَ مِنْ عِبَادِي مُؤْمِنٌ بِي وَكَافِرٌ بِي، فَأَمَّا مَنْ قَالَ: مُطِرْنَا بِرَحْمَةِ الله وَبِرِزْقِ الله وَبِفَضْلِ الله، فَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ بِي كَافِرٌ بِالْكَوْكَبِ، وَأَمَّا مَنْ قَالَ: مُطِرْنَا بنجْمِ كَذَا فَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ بِالْكَوْكَبِ كَافِرٌ بِي*»([10]).
وعن جَابِر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما قَالَ: عَطِشَ النَّاسُ يَوْمَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  ، وَرَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ رَكْوَةٌ([11]) فَتَوَضَّأَ مِنْهَا، ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ النَّاسُ نَحْوَهُ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*مَا لَكُمْ؟*»، قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ الله لَيْسَ عِنْدَنَا مَاءٌ نَتَوَضَّأُ بِهِ وَلَا نَشْرَبُ إِلَّا مَا فِي رَكْوَتِكَ، قَالَ: فَوَضَعَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَدَهُ فِي الرَّكْوَةِ فَجَعَلَ الْمَاءُ يَفُورُ مِنْ بَيْنِ أَصَابِعِهِ كَأَمْثَالِ الْعُيُونِ، قَالَ: فَشَرِبْنَا وَتَوَضَّأْنَا، فَقُيلْ لِجَابِرٍ: كَمْ كُنْتُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ؟ قَالَ: لَوْ كُنَّا مِائَةَ أَلْفٍ لَكَفَانَا، كُنَّا خَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ مِائَةً([12]).([1]) كناية عن قلة المطر.

([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه ابن ماجه (936)، كتاب: الصلاة، باب: الجماعة في الليلة الممطرة، وصححه الألباني «الإرواء» 2/341، 342.

([3]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (1816)، كتاب: المحصر، باب: الإطعام في الفدية نصف صاع، ومسلم (1201)، كتاب: الحج، باب: جواز حلق الرأس للمحرم إذا كان به أذىٰ، ووجوب الفدية لحلقه وبيان قدرها.

([4]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1318)، كتاب: الحج، باب: الاشتراك في الهدي وإجزاء البقرة والبدنة كل منهما عن سبعة.

([5]) يكلؤنا: أي يحرسنا.

([6]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أبو داود (441)، كتاب: الصلاة، باب: في من نام عن صلاة أو نسيها، وصححه الألباني في «صحيح سنن أبي داود».

([7]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (2711، 2712)، كتاب: الشروط، باب: ما يجوز من الشروط في الإسلام والأحكام والمبايعة.

([8]) البرة: الحلقة، والمعنىٰ في أنفه حلقة فضة. «عون المعبود».

([9]) *حسن:* أخرجه أبو داود (1749)، كتاب: الحج، باب: في الهدي، وحسنه الألباني.

([10]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4147)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الحديبية، ومسلم (71) كتاب: الإيمان، باب: بيان كفر من قال مطرنا بالنوء.
وفي رواية للحديث: وَأَمَّا مَنْ قَالَ مُطِرْنَا بنوْءِ كَذَا... والنوء مَصْدَرُ نَاءَ النَّجْمُ يَنُوءُ نَوْءًا أَيْ: سَقَطَ, وَغَابَ. وكما قال العلماء: أَنَّ هناك ثَمَانِيَة وَعِشْرِينَ نَجْمًا مَعْرُوفَة الْمَطَالِع فِي أَزْمِنَة السَّنَة كُلّهَا، وَهِيَ الْمَعْرُوفَةُ بِمَنَازِل الْقَمَر الثَّمَانِيَة وَالْعِشْرِينَ. يَسْقُط فِي كُلِّ ثَلَاث عَشْرَة لَيْلَة مِنْهَا نَجْم فِي الْمَغْرِب مَعَ طُلُوع الْفَجْر، وَيَطْلُع آخَر يُقَابِلهُ فِي الْمَشْرِق مِنْ سَاعَته. وَكَانَ أَهْل الْجَاهِلِيَّة إِذَا كَانَ عِنْد ذَلِكَ مَطَرٌ يَنْسُبُونَهُ إِلَىٰ السَّاقِط الْغَارِب مِنْهُمَا. وَقَالَ الْأَصْمَعِيُّ: إِلَىٰ الطَّالِع مِنْهُمَا. «شرح مسلم» للنووي 1/335، وفي الحديث فوائد:
منها: أنه لا يجوز لنا أن نتعلق بالأسباب، مع ترك مُسبب الأسباب سبحانه وتعالىٰ، فمن تعلق بالأسباب دون المسبب اختلف فيه العلماء فمنهم من قال: هو كافر كفر أكبر مُخرج من الملة، ومنهم من قال: كافر كفر أصغر، ومرتكب لكبيرة من الكبائر؛ لأنه نسب الشيء لسببه، ونسي الله تعالى الذي خلق الشيء وسببه فهو سبحانه خالق كل شيء.
ولذا يجب علينا أيها الإخوة الكرام أن نتنبَّه لهذا الأمر، فمعظمنا إلا من رحم ربي يقع في مثل هذا، فتجد أحدنا يذهب إلىٰ الطبيب فيصف الطبيب له علاجًا لمرضه فيشفي هذا المريض فيخرج فيمتدح الطبيب ويقول: هذا طبيب بارع هذا كذا وكذا لقد أعطاني دواءً فشفاني فورًا، كل ذلك وينسىٰ الله تعالى الشافي الذي خلق الطبيب وخلق الدواء، ولو شاء الله تعالى ما شفاه بهذا الدواء ولا غيره، ومثل هذا كثير فتجد المرء الذي كان فقيرًا فينعم الله عليه بنعمة المال، فيقول: لقد فعلت كذا وكذا حتىٰ حصَّلت وجمعت هذا المال، ويفعل مثل قارون الذي قال لما رزقه الله تعالىٰ بالمال: (إِنَّما أُوتِيتُهُ عَلى عِلْمٍ عِنْدِي) فقال الله تعالىٰ: (أَوَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَهْلَكَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ مَنْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُ قُوَّةً وَأَكْثَرُ جَمْعاً) [القصص: 78] أي: لو شاء الله تعالىٰ لأخذه وما معه من مال كما أخذ غيره قبله.
بل إن بعضهم يعتمد علىٰ الأسباب اعتمادًا كلياً حتىٰ أنه يعصي الله تعالى مالك كل شيء بسبب اعتماده علىٰ السبب من دون الله تعالى، فيذهب أحدهم بزوجته أو إحدىٰ محارمه إلىٰ طبيب رجل، أو تذهب هي بنفسها إليه، فيقال لها كيف تذهبين إلىٰ هذا الرجل ليكشف عليك ويطلع علىٰ عورتك وأدق الأماكن في جسدك وعندك الطبيبات الأُنثيات لَسْنَ منك ببعيد؟ فتقول: لأن هذا الطبيب أمهر منهن! وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون. فهؤلاء تعلقوا تعلقًا تامًا بهذا الطبيب ومهارته ودوائه الذي يصفه، ونسوا الله تعالىٰ الذي قال: (وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً) [الطلاق: 2].
فنحن لنا أن نفاضل لو كان هذا بين طبيبتين فنذهب إلىٰ المعروف عنها الإتقان والمهارة في العمل أخذًا بالأسباب مع الاعتماد الكلي علىٰ الله تعالى، أما وإن كان التفاضل بين طبيب وطبيبة فلابد أن تذهب هذه المرأة إلىٰ الطبيبة وإن كانت أقل في المهارة فإن الشفاء ليس بيدها ولا بيده إنما الشفاء بيد الله تعالى وهو وحده الذي يملكه، فلا يعقل أن نأخذ ما عند الله بمعصية الله تعالى.
هذا وأذكر – استطرادًا- أنه لا يجوز للرجل أيضًا أن يذهب إلىٰ الطبيبات طالما أنه يوجد الأطباء، فلابد لكلٍ أن يذهب لبني جنسه، وإن كان أقل مهارة، وأبعد مكانًا.
وبعد أخي الكريم وأختي الكريمة لابد لنا من عودة إلىٰ دين ربنا تعالى وأن يكون تعلقنا تعلقًا تامًا بالله تعالى دون الأسباب، وإن كنت لابد مادحًا أحدًا أو مادحًا نفسك، فلتقل مثلاً: الحمد لله وبفضل الله لقد جعل الله لي فلانًا سببًا في كذا وكذا، أو لقد اجتهدت في هذا الأمر فجعل الله ذلك سببًا في نجاحي، ونحو هذا الكلام الذي يدل علىٰ أن تعلقك الحقيقي بالله تعالى وليس بأي شيء آخر.

([11]) الرَّكوة: إناء صغير من جلد يُشرب فيه الماء، والجمع رِكاء.

([12]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4152)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الحديبية، ومسلم (1856)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: بيان بيعة الرضوان تحت الشجرة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

20- وفي الحديبية كانت بيعة الرضوان تحت الشجرة.
لما أرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه إلىٰ قريش ليبين لهم سبب مجيء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه وأنهم يقصدون العمرة وليس القتال، وتأخر عثمان رضي الله عنه فظن المسلمون أن قريشًا قتلته، دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه إلىٰ البيعة علىٰ قتال قريش.
فبايعوه جميعًا تَحْتَ الشَّجَرَةِ – وَهِيَ سَمُرَةٌ- غَيْرَ جَدِّ بن قَيْسٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ اخْتَبَأَ تَحْتَ بَطْنِ بَعِيرِهِ([1])، وكان الجد بن قيس منافقًا.
وقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِيَدِهِ الْيُمْنَىٰ: «*هَذِهِ يَدُ عُثْمَانَ*»، فَضَرَبَ بِهَا عَلَىٰ يَدِهِ، فَقَالَ: «*هَذِهِ لِعُثْمَانَ*» ([2]).
وقد بايع الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ الموت وعلىٰ ألا يفروا.
عَنْ يَزِيدَ بن أبي عُبَيْدٍ قَالَ: قُلْتُ لِسَلَمَةَ بن الْأَكْوَعِ: عَلَىٰ أَيِّ شَيْءٍ بَايَعْتُمْ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَوْمَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  ؟ قَالَ: عَلَىٰ الْمَوْتِ([3]).
وعن عبد الله بن زيد أنه أتاه آت فقال يَوْمَ الْحَرَّةِ وَالنَّاسُ يُبَايِعُونَ لِعبد الله بن حَنْظَلَةَ: هذاك ابْنُ حَنْظَلَةَ يبايع النَّاسَ، فقال: علىٰ ماذا؟ قال: عَلَىٰ الْمَوْتِ، قَالَ: لَا أُبَايِعُ عَلَىٰ هذا أَحَدًا بَعْدَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ([4]).
وعن جَابِر رضي الله عنه قَالَ: لَمْ نُبَايِعْ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَىٰ الْمَوْتِ إِنَّمَا بَايَعْنَاهُ عَلَىٰ أَنْ لَا نَفِرَّ([5]).
وقد ذكر ابن حجر أنه لا تعارض بين المبايعة علىٰ الموت وعلىٰ أن لا يفروا، حيث قال: وَقَدْ أَخْبَرَ سَلَمَة بن الْأَكْوَع – وَهُوَ مِمَّنْ بَايَعَ تَحْت الشَّجَرَة- أَنَّهُ بَايَعَ عَلَىٰ الْمَوْت, فَدَلَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَىٰ أَنَّهُ لَا تَنَافِي بَيْن قَوْلهمْ بَايَعُوهُ عَلَىٰ الْمَوْت، وَعَلَىٰ عَدَم الْفِرَار, لِأَنَّ الْمُرَاد بِالْمُبَايَعَة  ِ عَلَىٰ الْمَوْت أَنْ لَا يَفِرُّوا وَلَوْ مَاتُوا, وَلَيْسَ الْمُرَاد أَنْ يَقَع الْمَوْت وَلَا بُدّ([6]).
وعَنْ مَعْقِلِ بن يَسَارٍ قَالَ: لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنِي يَوْمَ الشَّجَرَةِ وَالنَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُبَايِعُ النَّاسَ، وَأَنَا رَافِعٌ غُصْنًا مِنْ أَغْصَانِهَا عَنْ رَأْسِهِ، وَنَحْنُ أَرْبَعَ عَشْرَةَ مِائَةً، قَالَ: لَمْ نُبَايِعْهُ عَلَىٰ الْمَوْتِ، وَلَكِنْ بَايَعْنَاهُ عَلَىٰ أَنْ لَا نَفِرَّ([7]).
سلمة بن الأكوع رضي الله عنه يبايع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث مرات:
عن سلمة بن الأكوع رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قَدِمْنَا الْحُدَيْبِيَةَ مَعَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَنَحْنُ أَرْبَعَ عَشْرَةَ مِائَةً وَعَلَيْهَا خَمْسُونَ شَاةً لَا تُرْوِيهَا. قَالَ: فَقَعَدَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَىٰ جَبَا الرَّكِيَّةِ([8])، فَإِمَّا دَعَا وَإِمَّا بَصَقَ فِيهَا، قَالَ: فَجَاشَتْ فَسَقَيْنَا وَاسْتَقَيْنَا. قَالَ: ثُمَّ إِنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دَعَانَا لِلْبَيْعَةِ فِي أَصْلِ الشَّجَرَةِ، قَالَ: فَبَايَعْتُهُ أَوَّلَ النَّاسِ ثُمَّ بَايَعَ وَبَايَعَ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا كَانَ فِي وَسَطٍ مِنْ النَّاسِ، قَالَ: «*بَايِعْ يَا سَلَمَةُ!*»، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: قَدْ بَايَعْتُكَ يَا رَسُولَ الله فِي أَوَّلِ النَّاسِ، قَالَ: «*وَأَيْضًا*»، قَالَ: وَرَآنِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَزِلًا – يَعْنِي لَيْسَ مَعَهُ سِلَاحٌ- قَالَ: فَأَعْطَانِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حَجَفَةً أَوْ دَرَقَةً([9]) ثُمَّ بَايَعَ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا كَانَ فِي آخِرِ النَّاسِ، قَالَ: «*أَلَا تُبَايِعُنِي يَا سَلَمَةُ؟*»، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: قَدْ بَايَعْتُكَ يَا رَسُولَ الله فِي أَوَّلِ النَّاسِ وَفِي أَوْسَطِ النَّاسِ، قَالَ: «*وَأَيْضًا*»، قَالَ: فَبَايَعْتُهُ الثَّالِثَةَ، ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «*يَا سَلَمَةُ أَيْنَ حَجَفَتُكَ أَوْ دَرَقَتُكَ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتُكَ؟*»، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله لَقِيَنِي عَمِّي عَامِرٌ عَزِلًا، فَأَعْطَيْتُهُ إِيَّاهَا، قَالَ: فَضَحِكَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَقَالَ: «*إِنَّكَ كَالَّذِي قَالَ الْأَوَّلُ: اللهمَّ أَبْغِنِي حَبِيبًا هُوَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ نَفْسِي*»، ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْمُشْرِكِينَ رَاسَلُونَا الصُّلْحَ، حَتَّىٰ مَشَىٰ بَعْضُنَا فِي بَعْضٍ وَاصْطَلَحْنَا، قَالَ: وَكُنْتُ تَبِيعًا لِطَلْحَةَ بن عُبَيْدِ الله أَسْقِي فَرَسَهُ وَأَحُسُّهُ وَأَخْدِمُهُ، وَآكُلُ مِنْ طَعَامِهِ، وَتَرَكْتُ أَهْلِي وَمَالِي مُهَاجِرًا إِلَىٰ الله وَرَسُولِهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم، قَالَ: فَلَمَّا اصْطَلَحْنَا نَحْنُ وَأَهْلُ مَكَّةَ، وَاخْتَلَطَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ أَتَيْتُ شَجَرَةً فَكَسَحْتُ شَوْكَهَا، فَاضْطَجَعْتُ فِي أَصْلِهَا، قَالَ: فَأَتَانِي أَرْبَعَةٌ مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ مِنْ أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ، فَجَعَلُوا يَقَعُونَ فِي رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَأَبْغَضْتُهُم  ْ فَتَحَوَّلْتُ إِلَىٰ شَجَرَةٍ أُخْرَىٰ، وَعَلَّقُوا سِلَاحَهُمْ وَاضْطَجَعُوا، فَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ كَذَلِكَ إِذْ نَادَىٰ مُنَادٍ مِنْ أَسْفَلِ الْوَادِي: يَا لِلْمُهَاجِرِين  َ قُتِلَ ابْنُ زُنَيْمٍ، قَالَ: فَاخْتَرَطْتُ سَيْفِي([10])، ثُمَّ شَدَدْتُ عَلَىٰ أُولَئِكَ الْأَرْبَعَةِ، وَهُمْ رُقُودٌ فَأَخَذْتُ سِلَاحَهُمْ فَجَعَلْتُهُ ضِغْثًا([11]) فِي يَدِي، قَالَ: ثُمَّ قُلْتُ: وَالَّذِي كَرَّمَ وَجْهَ مُحَمَّدٍ لَا يَرْفَعُ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ رَأْسَهُ إِلَّا ضَرَبْتُ الَّذِي فِيهِ عَيْنَاهُ، قَالَ: ثُمَّ جِئْتُ بِهِمْ أَسُوقُهُمْ إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قَالَ: وَجَاءَ عَمِّي عَامِرٌ بِرَجُلٍ مِنْ الْعَبَلَاتِ([12]) يُقَالُ لَهُ: مِكْرَزٌ يَقُودُهُ إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَىٰ فَرَسٍ مُجَفَّفٍ([13]) فِي سَبْعِينَ مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ، فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَقَالَ: «*دَعُوهُمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ بَدْءُ الْفُجُورِ وَثِنَاهُ*»([14])، فَعَفَا عَنْهُمْ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَنْزَلَ الله: (وَهُوَ الَّذِي كَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَنْكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ عَنْهُمْ بِبَطْنِ مَكَّةَ مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ أَظْفَرَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكانَ اللَّهُ بِما تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيراً) [الفتح: 24].
منزلة أهل بيعة الرِّضوان:
الذين قال الله تعالىٰ فيهم: (لَقَدْ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ يُبايِعُونَكَ تَحْتَ الشَّجَرَةِ فَعَلِمَ مَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ) من الصدق والوفاء، والسمع والطاعة (فَأَنْزَلَ السَّكِينَةَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَثابَهُمْ فَتْحاً قَرِيباً) [الفتح: 18].
وعن جَابِر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما قَالَ: قَالَ لَنَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَوْمَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  : «*أَنْتُمْ خَيْرُ أَهْلِ الْأَرْضِ*»، وَكُنَّا أَلْفًا وَأَرْبَعَ مِائَةٍ([15]).
وعن أُمِّ مُبَشِّرٍ أَنَّهَا سَمِعَتْ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ عِنْدَ حَفْصَةَ: «*لَا يَدْخُلُ النَّارَ إِنْ شَاءَ الله مِنْ أَصْحَابِ الشَّجَرَةِ أَحَدٌ، الَّذِينَ بَايَعُوا تَحْتَهَا*»، قَالَتْ: بَلَىٰ يَا رَسُولَ الله، فَانْتَهَرَهَا، فَقَالَتْ حَفْصَةُ: (وَإِنْ مِنْكُمْ إِلاَّ وارِدُها)، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «قَدْ قَالَ الله تعالى: (ثُمَّ نُنَجِّي الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا وَنَذَرُ الظَّالِمِينَ فِيهَا جِثِيًّا)[مريم: 72]([16]).
وجَاءَ عبد لِحَاطِبِ بن أبي بَلْتَعَةَ إلىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يشكو حاطبًا، فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ الله لَيَدْخُلَنَّ حَاطِبٌ النَّارَ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*كَذَبْتَ لَا يَدْخُلُهَا، فإِنَّهُ قَدْ شَهِدَ بَدْرًا وَالْحُدَيْبِيَ  ةَ*»([17]).([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1856)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: بيعة الرضوان تحت الشجرة.
([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3698)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: مناقب عثمان .
([3]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4169)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الحديبية، ومسلم (1860)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: بيعة الرضوان تحت الشجرة.
([4]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4167)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الحديبية، ومسلم (1861)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: بيعة الرضوان تحت الشجرة.
([5]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1856)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: بيعة الرضوان تحت الشجرة.
([6]) «فتح الباري» 6/137.
([7]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1858)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: بيعة الرضوان.
([8]) البئر.
([9]) الترس.
([10]) أي سللته.
([11]) حزمة.
([12]) بطن من قريش.
([13]) مجفف: أي عليه تجفاف وهو ثوب يلبسه الفرس ليقيه من السلاح.
([14]) أي: لهم بدء الفجور، وثناه: أي العوده إليه مرة ثانية، *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1807)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة ذي قرد وغيرها.
([15]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4154)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة الحديبية، ومسلم (1856)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: بيعة الرضوان تحت الشجرة.
([16]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (2496)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: من فضائل أصحاب الشجرة أهل بيعة الرضوان.
([17]) *صحيح:* سبق تخريجه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

21- وفي مرجعهم من الحديبية عند ضَجْنان نزلت سورة الفتح علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَهَنأَهُ المسلمون.
عن عبد الله بن مَسْعُودٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: أَقْبَلْنَا مَعَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  ، فَذَكَرُوا أَنَّهُمْ نَزَلُوا دَهَاسًا مِنْ الْأَرْضِ – يَعْنِي: الدَّهَاسَ الرَّمْلَ- فَقَالَ: «*مَنْ يَكْلَؤُنَا؟*»، فَقَالَ بِلَالٌ: أَنَا، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*إِذَنْ تَنَمْ*»، قَالَ: فَنَامُوا حَتَّىٰ طَلَعَتْ الشَّمْسُ، فَاسْتَيْقَظَ نَاسٌ مِنْهُمْ فُلَانٌ وَفُلَانٌ، وفِيهِمْ عُمَرُ، قَالَ: فَقُلْنَا: اهْضِبُوا – يَعْنِي: تَكَلَّمُوا- قَالَ: فَاسْتَيْقَظَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: «*افْعَلُوا كَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَفْعَلُونَ*»، قَالَ: فَفَعَلْنَا، قَالَ: وَقَالَ: «*كَذَلِكَ فَافْعَلُوا، لِمَنْ نَامَ أَوْ نَسِيَ*»([1])، قَالَ: وَضَلَّتْ نَاقَةُ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَطَلَبْتُهَا، فَوَجَدْتُ حَبْلَهَا قَدْ تَعَلَّقَ بِشَجَرَةٍ، فَجِئْتُ بِهَا إِلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَرَكِبَ مَسْرُورًا، وَكَانَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم إِذَا نَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ الْوَحْيُ اشْتَدَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَيْهِ وَعَرَفْنَا ذَلِكَ فِيهِ، قال: فَتَنَحَّىٰ مُنْتَبِذًا([2]) خَلْفَنَا، قَالَ: فَجَعَلَ يُغَطِّي رَأْسَهُ بِثَوْبِهِ وَيَشْتَدُّ ذَلِكَ عَلَيْهِ، حَتَّىٰ عَرَفْنَا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ، فَأَتَانَا فَأَخْبَرَنَا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ: (إنا فتحنا لك فتحًا مبينًا) [الفتح: 1]([3]).
وعَنْ زَيْدِ بن أَسْلَمَ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ يَسِيرُ فِي بَعْضِ أَسْفَارِهِ وَعُمَرُ بن الْخَطَّابِ يَسِيرُ مَعَهُ لَيْلًا، فَسَأَلَهُ عُمَرُ بن الْخَطَّابِ عَنْ شَيْءٍ فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثُمَّ سَأَلَهُ فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ، ثُمَّ سَأَلَهُ فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ، فَقَالَ عُمَرُ بن الْخَطَّابِ: ثَكِلَتْ أُمُّ عُمَرَ([4]) نَزَرْتَ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ كُلَّ ذَلِكَ لَا يُجِيبُكَ، قَالَ عُمَرُ: فَحَرَّكْتُ بَعِيرِي ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمْتُ أَمَامَ النَّاسِ، وَخَشِيتُ أَنْ يُنْزَلَ فِيَّ قُرْآنٌ، فَمَا نَشِبْتُ أَنْ سَمِعْتُ صَارِخًا يَصْرُخُ بِي، فَقُلْتُ: لَقَدْ خَشِيتُ أَنْ يَكُونَ نَزَلَ فِيَّ قُرْآنٌ، فَجِئْتُ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: «*لَقَدْ أُنْزِلَتْ عَلَيَّ اللَّيْلَةَ سُورَةٌ لَهِيَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِمَّا طَلَعَتْ عَلَيْهِ الشَّمْسُ*»، ثُمَّ قَرَأَ: (إنا فتحنا لك فتحًا مبينًا) [الفتح: 1]([5]).
وعن أبي وَائِلٍ قَالَ: قَامَ سَهْلُ بن حُنَيْفٍ يوم صفين، فَقَالَ: أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّهِمُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ فَإِنَّا كُنَّا مَعَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَوْمَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ وَلَوْ نَرَىٰ قِتَالًا لَقَاتَلْنَا، وذكك في الصلح الذي كان بين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين المشركين، فَجَاءَ عُمَرُ بن الْخَطَّابِ، فأتىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ الله أَلَسْنَا عَلَىٰ الْحَقِّ وَهُمْ عَلَىٰ الْبَاطِلِ؟ قَالَ: «*بَلَىٰ*»، قَالَ: أَلَيْسَ قَتْلَانَا فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَقَتْلَاهُمْ فِي النَّارِ؟ قَالَ: «*بَلَىٰ*»، قَالَ: فَفيم نُعْطِي الدَّنِيَّةَ فِي دِينِنَا([6])، ونَرْجِعُ وَلَمَّا يَحْكُمِ الله بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ؟ فَقَالَ: «*يَا ابْنَ الْخَطَّابِ إِنِّي رَسُولُ الله وَلَنْ يُضَيِّعَنِي الله أَبَدًا*»، قال: فَانْطَلَقَ عُمَرُ فلم يصبر متغيظًا، فأتىٰ أبي بَكْر، فَقَالَ: يا أبا بكر أَلَسْنَا عَلَىٰ الْحَقِّ وَهُمْ عَلَىٰ الْبَاطِلِ؟ قَالَ: «*بَلَىٰ*»، قَالَ: أَلَيْسَ قَتْلَانَا فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَقَتْلَاهُمْ فِي النَّارِ؟ قَالَ: «*بَلَىٰ*»، قَالَ: فعلام نُعْطِي الدَّنِيَّةَ فِي دِينِنَا، ونَرْجِعُ وَلَمَّا يَحْكُمِ الله بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ؟ فَقَالَ:  يا ابن الخطاب إِنَّهُ رَسُولُ الله وَلَنْ يُضَيِّعَهُ الله أَبَدًا، فَنَزَلَتْ سُورَةُ الْفَتْحِ فَقَرَأَهَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَىٰ عُمَرَ إِلَىٰ آخِرِهَا، فَقَالَ عُمَرُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله أَوَ فَتْحٌ هُوَ؟ قَالَ: «نَعَمْ»، فطابت نفسه ورجع([7]).
وعَنْ قَتَادَةَ أَنَّ أَنَسَ بن مَالِكٍ حَدَّثَهُمْ قَالَ: لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ: (إنا فتحنا لك فتحًا مبينًا) إِلَىٰ قَوْلِهِ: (فوزًا عظيمًا) [الفتح: 1- 5]، مَرْجِعَهُ مِنْ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  ، وَهُمْ يُخَالِطُهُمْ الْحُزْنُ وَالْكَآبَةُ، وَقَدْ نَحَرَ الْهَدْيَ بِالْحُدَيْبِيَ  ةِ([8])، فَقَالَ: «*لَقَدْ أُنْزِلَتْ عَلَيَّ آيَةٌ هِيَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ الدُّنْيَا جَمِيعًا*»([9]).
*قال ابن سعد**:*
أقام بالحديبية بضعة عشر يومًا، ويقال عشرين ليلة، ثم انصرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما كانوا بضجنان([10]) نزلت عليه: (إنا فتحنا لك فتحًا مبينًا) فقال جبريل: نهنئك يا رسول الله، وهنأه المسلمون([11]).([1]) قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*افْعَلُوا كَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَفْعَلُونَ*»، وقوله: «*كَذَلِكَ فَافْعَلُوا**،** لِمَنْ نَامَ أَوْ نَسِيَ*» أي: صلوا هذه الصلاة التي فات وقتها كما كنتم تصلونها في وقتها، وكذلك يفعل من نسىٰ صلاة أو نام عنها.

([2]) منتبذًا: أي مجتنبًا.

([3]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (4421)، وصححه الشيخ أحمد شاكر.

([4]) الثكل: فقدان المرأة ولدها، دعا عمر علىٰ نفسه بسبب ما وقع منه من الإلحاح، ويحتمل أن يكون لم يرد الدعاء علىٰ نفسه حقيقة وإنما هي من الألفاظ التي تقال عند الغضب من غير قصد معناها. (فتح).

([5]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4833)، كتاب: التفسير.

([6]) الدنية: أي النقيصة، والحالة الناقصة. (نووي).

([7]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3182)، كتاب: الجزية، باب رقم 18، ومسلم (1785)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: الحديبية.

([8]) أي أنهم خالطهم الحزن والكآبة لأنه قد حيل بينهم وبين البيت فلم يعتمروا وقد كانوا جهزوا أنفسهم للعمرة حتىٰ إنهم قد نحروا الهدي.

([9]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1786)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: صلح الحديبية.

([10]) ضجنان: اسم جبل قريب من مكة.

([11]) «الطبقات الكبرىٰ» 2/94.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

22- وفي السنة السادسة من الهجرة: نزل فرض الحج.
*قال ابن كثير رحمه الله**:*
فيها – أي: في سنة ست- نزل فرض الحج، كما قرره الشافعي ~، زمن الحديبية، في قوله تعالىٰ: ﮋﮱ ﯓ ﯔ ﯕﯖﮊ [البقرة: 196]. ولهذا ذهب إلىٰ أن الحج علىٰ التراخي لا علىٰ الفور؛ لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يحج إلا في سنة عشر، وخالفه الثلاثة: مالك، وأبو حنيفة، وأحمد، فعندهم أن الحج يجب علىٰ كل من استطاعه علىٰ الفور، ومنعوا أن يكون الوجوب مستفادًا من قوله تعالىٰ: ﮋﮱ ﯓ ﯔ ﯕﯖﮊ وإنما في هذه الآية الأمر بالإتمام بعد الشروع فقط.اهـ([1]).([1]) «البداية والنهاية» 4/202.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

23- وفي هذه السنة: حرمت المسلمات علىٰ المشركين.
*قال ابن كثير رحمه الله**:*
وفي هذه السنة – سنة ست- حرمت المسلمات علىٰ المشركين، تخصيصًا لعموم ما وقع به الصلح عام الحديبية علىٰ أنه: لا يأتيك منا أحد، وإن كان علىٰ دينك، إلا رددته علينا.
فنزل قوله تعالىٰ: (يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذا جاءَكُمُ الْمُؤْمِناتُ مُهاجِراتٍ فَامْتَحِنُوهُن  َّ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمانِهِنَّ فَإِنْ عَلِمْتُمُوهُنّ  َ مُؤْمِناتٍ فَلا تَرْجِعُوهُنَّ إِلَى الْكُفَّارِ لا هُنَّ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحِلُّونَ لَهُنَّ) [الممتحنة: 10]([1]).([1]) السابق.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكم ، الموضوع قيم وطرحه منسق مثل ذكر معاني الكلمات في السيرة ومثل ذكر تخريج الأحاديث مع درجة صحتها، هناك اقتراح وهو ذكر الفوائد من أحداث السيرة ، وذلك في نهاية كل حادثة تذكر الفائدة منها على شكل نقاط ؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بارك الله فيكم ، الموضوع قيم وطرحه منسق مثل ذكر معاني الكلمات في السيرة ومثل ذكر تخريج الأحاديث مع درجة صحتها، هناك اقتراح وهو ذكر الفوائد من أحداث السيرة ، وذلك في نهاية كل حادثة تذكر الفائدة منها على شكل نقاط ؟؟؟؟


بارك الله فيكم وفي اقتراحكم، ونسأل الله تعالى الإعانة على ذلك

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

فائدة لمقدمة السيرة :

قال الشيخ صفي الرحمن المباركفوري رحمه الله:
" وقد كثر الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع في قديم الزمان وحديثه دراسة وكتابة وتأليفاً ، لأنه عمل ينبثق من صميم الإيمان وغريزة الحب والتفاني .. "

" 1- حب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  قال تعالى : { النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم }، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا يُؤمِنُ أحدُكم حتى أكونَ أحبَّ إليهِ من والدِه وولدِه والناسِ أجمعينَ ). 
2- السيرة النبوية حلقة من حلقات الدعوة إلى التوحيد دعوة الأنبياء التوحيد بكل أنواعه .
3- السيرة حياة وقدوة حسنة للأجيال تعرض نماذج طيبة من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم والتابعين ..
4- دراسة السيرة جزء مما علينا تجاه ما يحدث من سب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
5- فهم الواقع وربط الماضي بالحاضر .
6- وفي السيرة تفسير لكثير من آيات القرآن الكريم ." 
[ بتصرف - شرح روضة الأنوار لشيخ سامي الحمود - موجود على الشبكة ]

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم؛ ونرجو المزيد من المشاركات والفوائد لإثراء الموضوع

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

24- وفي السنة السادسة: أرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كتبًا إلىٰ ملوك العالم يدعوهم فيها إلىٰ الإسلام.
وبعدما رجع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الحديبية، وقد عاهد قريشًا علىٰ وضع القتال بينهما لمدة عشر سنوات – مما أتاح له التفرغ التام للدعوة- بدأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مراسلة ملوك العالم ودعوتهم إلىٰ الإسلام، عَنْ أَنَسِ بن مالك رضي الله عنه أَنَّ نَبِيَّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كَتَبَ إِلَىٰ كِسْرَىٰ وَإِلَىٰ قَيْصَرَ وَإِلَىٰ النَّجَاشِيِّ وَإِلَىٰ كُلِّ جَبَّارٍ يَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَىٰ الله تَعَالَىٰ وَلَيْسَ بِالنَّجَاشِيِّ الَّذِي صَلَّىٰ عَلَيْهِ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ([1]).
*قال الدكتور أكرم العُمري**:*
وقد أخرج البخاري في «صحيحه» نص كتاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي بعث به دحية إلىٰ عظيم بُصرىٰ فدفعه إلىٰ هرقل، وهو النص الوحيد الذي ثبت صحته وفق شروط المحدثين من بين سائر نصوص الكتب التي وُجِّهت إلىٰ الملوك والأمراء التي ينبغي أن تُنقد من جهة المتن والسند معًا قبل اعتمادها تاريخيًا فضلاً عن الاستدلال بها في مجال التشريع.اهـ([2]).
ولما أرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كتابه إلىٰ هرقل عظيم الروم، ووصل هرقل كتابُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَرْسَلَ إلىٰ أبي سفيان بن حرب – وكان لا يزال علىٰ الشرك- في رَكْبٍ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ، وَكَانُوا تِجَارًا بِالشَّأْمِ فِي الْمُدَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مَادَّ فِيهَا أَبَا سُفْيَانَ وَكُفَّارَ قُرَيْشٍ([3])، فَأَتَوْهُ وَهُمْ بِإِيلِيَاءَ([4])، فَدَعَاهُمْ فِي مَجْلِسِهِ وَحَوْلَهُ عُظَمَاءُ الرُّومِ ثُمَّ دَعَاهُمْ وَدَعَا بِتَرْجُمَانِهِ  ، فَقَالَ: أَيُّكُمْ أَقْرَبُ نَسَبًا بِهَذَا الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي يَزْعُمُ أَنَّهُ نَبِيٌّ؟ فَقَالَ أبو سُفْيَانَ: فَقُلْتُ: أَنَا أَقْرَبُهُمْ نَسَبًا، فَقَالَ: أَدْنُوهُ مِنِّي وَقَرِّبُوا أَصْحَابَهُ فَاجْعَلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ ظَهْرِهِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتَرْجُمَانِهِ  : قُلْ لَهُمْ إِنِّي سَائِلٌ هَذَا عَنْ هَذَا الرَّجُلِ فَإِنْ كَذَبَنِي فَكَذِّبُوهُ، فَوَاللَّهِ لَوْلَا الْحَيَاءُ مِنْ أَنْ يَأْثِرُوا عَلَيَّ كَذِبًا لَكَذَبْتُ عَنْهُ، ثُمَّ كَانَ أَوَّلَ مَا سَأَلَنِي عَنْهُ أَنْ قَالَ: كَيْفَ نَسَبُهُ فِيكُمْ؟ قُلْتُ: هُوَ فِينَا ذُو نَسَبٍ، قَالَ: فَهَلْ قَالَ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ مِنْكُمْ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ قَبْلَهُ؟ قُلْتُ: لَا، قَالَ: فَهَلْ كَانَ مِنْ آبَائِهِ مِنْ مَلِكٍ؟ قُلْتُ: لَا، قَالَ: فَأَشْرَافُ النَّاسِ يَتَّبِعُونَهُ أَمْ ضُعَفَاؤُهُمْ؟ فَقُلْتُ: بَلْ ضُعَفَاؤُهُمْ، قَالَ: أَيَزِيدُونَ أَمْ يَنْقُصُونَ؟ قُلْتُ: بَلْ يَزِيدُونَ، قَالَ: فَهَلْ يَرْتَدُّ أَحَدٌ مِنْهُمْ سَخْطَةً لِدِينِهِ بَعْدَ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ فِيهِ؟ قُلْتُ: لَا، قَالَ: فَهَلْ كُنْتُمْ تَتَّهِمُونَهُ بِالْكَذِبِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَقُولَ مَا قَالَ؟ قُلْتُ: لَا، قَالَ: فَهَلْ يَغْدِرُ؟ قُلْتُ: لَا، وَنَحْنُ مِنْهُ فِي مُدَّةٍ لَا نَدْرِي مَا هُوَ فَاعِلٌ فِيهَا. قَالَ: وَلَمْ تُمْكِنِّي كَلِمَةٌ أُدْخِلُ فِيهَا شَيْئًا غَيْرُ هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَةِ، قَالَ: فَهَلْ قَاتَلْتُمُوهُ؟ قُلْتُ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: فَكَيْفَ كَانَ قِتَالُكُمْ إِيَّاهُ؟ قُلْتُ: الْحَرْبُ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُ سِجَالٌ يَنَالُ مِنَّا وَنَنَالُ مِنْهُ، قَالَ: مَاذَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ؟ قُلْتُ: يَقُولُ: اعْبُدُوا الله وَحْدَهُ وَلَا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا وَاتْرُكُوا مَا يَقُولُ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَيَأْمُرُنَا بِالصَّلَاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ وَالصِّدْقِ وَالْعَفَافِ وَالصِّلَةِ، فَقَالَ لِلتَّرْجُمَانِ  : قُلْ لَهُ: سَأَلْتُكَ عَنْ نَسَبِهِ فَذَكَرْتَ أَنَّهُ فِيكُمْ ذُو نَسَبٍ فَكَذَلِكَ الرُّسُلُ تُبْعَثُ فِي نَسَبِ قَوْمِهَا، وَسَأَلْتُكَ هَلْ قَالَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ فَذَكَرْتَ أَنْ لَا، فَقُلْتُ: لَوْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ قَالَ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ قَبْلَهُ، لَقُلْتُ: رَجُلٌ يَأْتَسِي بِقَوْلٍ قِيلَ قَبْلَهُ، وَسَأَلْتُكَ هَلْ كَانَ مِنْ آبَائِهِ مِنْ مَلِكٍ فَذَكَرْتَ أَنْ لَا، قُلْتُ: فَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ آبَائِهِ مِنْ مَلِكٍ، قُلْتُ: رَجُلٌ يَطْلُبُ مُلْكَ أَبِيهِ، وَسَأَلْتُكَ هَلْ كُنْتُمْ تَتَّهِمُونَهُ بِالْكَذِبِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَقُولَ مَا قَالَ؟ فَذَكَرْتَ أَنْ لَا، فَقَدْ أَعْرِفُ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِيَذَرَ الْكَذِبَ عَلَىٰ النَّاسِ وَيَكْذِبَ عَلَىٰ الله، وَسَأَلْتُكَ أَشْرَافُ النَّاسِ اتَّبَعُوهُ أَمْ ضُعَفَاؤُهُمْ فَذَكَرْتَ أَنَّ ضُعَفَاءَهُمْ اتَّبَعُوهُ وَهُمْ أَتْبَاعُ الرُّسُلِ، وَسَأَلْتُكَ أَيَزِيدُونَ أَمْ يَنْقُصُونَ فَذَكَرْتَ أَنَّهُمْ يَزِيدُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ أَمْرُ الْإِيمَانِ حَتَّىٰ يَتِمَّ، وَسَأَلْتُكَ أَيَرْتَدُّ أَحَدٌ سَخْطَةً لِدِينِهِ بَعْدَ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ فِيهِ فَذَكَرْتَ أَنْ لَا وَكَذَلِكَ الْإِيمَانُ حِينَ تُخَالِطُ بَشَاشَتُهُ الْقُلُوبَ، وَسَأَلْتُكَ هَلْ يَغْدِرُ فَذَكَرْتَ أَنْ لَا وَكَذَلِكَ الرُّسُلُ لَا تَغْدِرُ، وَسَأَلْتُكَ بِمَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ فَذَكَرْتَ أَنَّهُ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تَعْبُدُوا الله وَلَا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا وَيَنْهَاكُمْ عَنْ عِبَادَةِ الْأَوْثَانِ وَيَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالصَّلَاةِ وَالصِّدْقِ وَالْعَفَافِ، فَإِنْ كَانَ مَا تَقُولُ حَقًّا فَسَيَمْلِكُ مَوْضِعَ قَدَمَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ، وَقَدْ كُنْتُ أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ خَارِجٌ لَمْ أَكُنْ أَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ مِنْكُمْ فَلَوْ أَنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أَخْلُصُ إِلَيْهِ لَتَجَشَّمْتُ لِقَاءَهُ([5])، وَلَوْ كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ لَغَسَلْتُ عَنْ قَدَمِهِ، ثُمَّ دَعَا بِكِتَابِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الَّذِي بَعَثَ بِهِ دِحْيَةُ إِلَىٰ عَظِيمِ بُصْرَىٰ فَدَفَعَهُ إِلَىٰ هِرَقْلَ، فَقَرَأَهُ فَإِذَا فِيهِ: «*بِسْمِ الله الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ مِنْ مُحَمَّدٍ عبد الله وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَىٰ هِرَقْلَ عَظِيمِ الرُّومِ سَلَامٌ عَلَىٰ مَنْ اتَّبَعَ الْهُدَىٰ أَمَّا بَعْدُ فَإِنِّي أَدْعُوكَ بِدِعَايَةِ الْإِسْلَامِ أَسْلِمْ تَسْلَمْ يُؤْتِكَ الله أَجْرَكَ مَرَّتَيْنِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّيْتَ فَإِنَّ عَلَيْكَ إِثْمَ الْأَرِيسِيِّين  َ([6]) وَ (*يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلا نَعْبُدَ إِلا اللَّهَ وَلا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَلا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُولُوا اشْهَدُوا بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ )».
قَالَ أبو سُفْيَانَ: فَلَمَّا قَالَ مَا قَالَ وَفَرَغَ مِنْ قِرَاءَةِ الْكِتَابِ كَثُرَ عِنْدَهُ الصَّخَبُ وَارْتَفَعَتْ الْأَصْوَاتُ وَأُخْرِجْنَا، فَقُلْتُ لأصحابي حِينَ أُخْرِجْنَا: لَقَدْ أَمِرَ أَمْرُ ابْنِ أبي كَبْشَةَ([7]) إِنَّهُ يَخَافُهُ مَلِكُ بني الْأَصْفَرِ، فَمَا زِلْتُ مُوقِنًا أَنَّهُ سَيَظْهَرُ حَتَّىٰ أَدْخَلَ الله عَلَيَّ الْإِسْلَامَ.
وَكَانَ ابْنُ النَّاظُورِ صَاحِبُ إِيلِيَاءَ وَهِرَقْلَ سُقُفًّا عَلَىٰ نَصَارَىٰ الشَّأْمِ يُحَدِّثُ أَنَّ هِرَقْلَ حِينَ قَدِمَ إِيلِيَاءَ، أَصْبَحَ يَوْمًا خَبِيثَ النَّفْسِ، فَقَالَ بَعْضُ بَطَارِقَتِهِ: قَدْ اسْتَنْكَرْنَا هَيْئَتَكَ، قَالَ ابْنُ النَّاظُورِ: وَكَانَ هِرَقْلُ حَزَّاءً([8]) يَنْظُرُ فِي النُّجُومِ، فَقَالَ لَهُمْ حِينَ سَأَلُوهُ: إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ اللَّيْلَةَ حِينَ نَظَرْتُ فِي النُّجُومِ مَلِكَ الْخِتَانِ قَدْ ظَهَرَ فَمَنْ يَخْتَتِنُ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ؟ قَالُوا: لَيْسَ يَخْتَتِنُ إِلَّا الْيَهُودُ فَلَا يُهِمَّنَّكَ شَأْنُهُمْ وَاكْتُبْ إِلَىٰ مَدَايِنِ مُلْكِكَ فَيَقْتُلُوا مَنْ فِيهِمْ مِنْ الْيَهُودِ، فَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ عَلَىٰ أَمْرِهِمْ أُتِيَ هِرَقْلُ بِرَجُلٍ أَرْسَلَ بِهِ مَلِكُ غَسَّانَ يُخْبِرُ عَنْ خَبَرِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَلَمَّا اسْتَخْبَرَهُ هِرَقْلُ، قَالَ: اذْهَبُوا فَانْظُرُوا أَمُخْتَتِنٌ هُوَ أَمْ لَا؟ فَنَظَرُوا إِلَيْهِ فَحَدَّثُوهُ أَنَّهُ مُخْتَتِنٌ، وَسَأَلَهُ عَنْ الْعَرَبِ، فَقَالَ: هُمْ يَخْتَتِنُونَ، فَقَالَ هِرَقْلُ: هَذَا مُلْكُ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ قَدْ ظَهَرَ، ثُمَّ كَتَبَ هِرَقْلُ إِلَىٰ صَاحِبٍ لَهُ بِرُومِيَةَ وَكَانَ نَظِيرَهُ فِي الْعِلْمِ وَسَارَ هِرَقْلُ إِلَىٰ حِمْصَ فَلَمْ يَرِمْ حِمْصَ حَتَّىٰ أَتَاهُ كِتَابٌ مِنْ صَاحِبِهِ يُوَافِقُ رَأْيَ هِرَقْلَ عَلَىٰ خُرُوجِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَنَّهُ نَبِيٌّ فَأَذِنَ هِرَقْلُ لِعُظَمَاءِ الرُّومِ فِي دَسْكَرَةٍ([9]) لَهُ بِحِمْصَ ثُمَّ أَمَرَ بِأَبْوَابِهَا فَغُلِّقَتْ، ثُمَّ اطَّلَعَ فَقَالَ: يَا مَعْشَرَ الرُّومِ هَلْ لَكُمْ فِي الْفَلَاحِ وَالرُّشْدِ وَأَنْ يَثْبُتَ مُلْكُكُمْ فَتُبَايِعُوا هَذَا النَّبِيَّ، فَحَاصُوا([10]) حَيْصَةَ حُمُرِ الْوَحْشِ إِلَىٰ الْأَبْوَابِ فَوَجَدُوهَا قَدْ غُلِّقَتْ، فَلَمَّا رَأَىٰ هِرَقْلُ نَفْرَتَهُمْ وَأَيِسَ مِنْ الْإِيمَانِ، قَالَ: رُدُّوهُمْ عَلَيَّ، وَقَالَ: إِنِّي قُلْتُ مَقَالَتِي آنِفًا أَخْتَبِرُ بِهَا شِدَّتَكُمْ عَلَىٰ دِينِكُمْ فَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ، فَسَجَدُوا لَهُ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ فَكَانَ ذَلِكَ آخِرَ شَأْنِ هِرَقْلَ([11]).
وعَنْ أَنَسٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: لَمَّا أَرَادَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنْ يَكْتُبَ إِلَىٰ الرُّومِ قِيلَ لَهُ إِنَّهُمْ لَنْ يَقْرَءُوا كِتَابَكَ إِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ مَخْتُومًا، فَاتَّخَذَ خَاتَمًا مِنْ فِضَّةٍ وَنَقْشُهُ مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ الله، فَكَأَنَّمَا أَنْظُرُ إِلَىٰ بَيَاضِهِ فِي يَدِهِ([12]).
وَكَانَ نَقْشُ الْخَاتَمِ ثَلَاثَةَ أَسْطُرٍ، مُحَمَّدٌ سَطْرٌ، وَرَسُولُ سَطْرٌ، وَاللَّهِ سَطْرٌ([13]).
وبَعَثَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بِكِتَابِهِ إِلَىٰ كِسْرَىٰ مَعَ عبد الله بن حُذَافَةَ السَّهْمِيِّ، فَأَمَرَهُ أَنْ يَدْفَعَهُ إِلَىٰ عَظِيمِ الْبَحْرَيْنِ، فَدَفَعَهُ عَظِيمُ الْبَحْرَيْنِ إِلَىٰ كِسْرَىٰ، فَلَمَّا قَرَأَهُ مَزَّقَهُ، فَدَعَا عَلَيْهِمْ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنْ يُمَزَّقُوا كُلَّ مُمَزَّقٍ([14]).([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1774)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: كُتُب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ ملوك الكفار، يدعوهم إلىٰ الله تعالى.
      قوله: وَلَيْسَ بِالنَّجَاشِيِّ الَّذِي صَلَّىٰ عَلَيْهِ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، أي: ليس هو النجاشي الذي هاجر إليه الصحابة في العام الخامس من البعثة، ووصفه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنه ملك عادل لا يظلم عنده أحد، فإن النجاشي هذا – واسمه أصحمة- قد مات قبل ذلك، أما الذي أرسل إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو ملك غيره، ولقب (النجاشي) يُلقب به كل من تولىٰ مُلْك الحبشة، مثل قيصر لمن تولىٰ ملك الروم، وكسرىٰ لمن تولىٰ ملك الفرس، وفرعون لمن تولىٰ ملك الأقباط والعزيز لمن تولىٰ ملك مصر.
([2]) «السيرة النبوية الصحيحة» 2/456.
([3]) في المدة التي مادَّ فيها أبا سفيان أي: في الهدنة، وهي هدنة الحديبية.
([4]) إيلياء: اسم مدينة، ومعناه بيت الله.
([5]) لتجشمت لقاءه: لتكلفت لقاءه.
([6]) الأريسيون: الفلاحون وكان أغلب الروم يعملون بالزراعة.
([7]) أبو كبشة: أحد أجداد النبي نسبه أبو سفيان إليه.
([8]) حزاء: كاهن.
([9]) الدسكرة: بناء علىٰ هيئة القصر، وهي كلمة ليست عربية.
([10]) حاصوا: أي نفروا كالحمر.
([11]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (7)، كتاب: بدء الوحي، باب رقم (5)، ومسلم (1773)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: كتاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ هرقل يدعوه إلىٰ الإسلام.
([12]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (5875)، كتاب: اللباس، باب: اتخاذ الخاتم ليختم به الشيء، أو ليكتب به إلىٰ أهل الكتاب وغيرهم.
([13]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (5878)، كتاب: اللباس، باب: هل يُجعل نقش الخاتم ثلاثة أسطر.
([14]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4424)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: كتاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ كسرىٰ وقيصر.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

يستفاد من هذا الحدث فوائد كثيرة؛ من أهمها:
1- عالمية دعوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن رسولًا للعرب فقط.
2- حرص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على دعوة الناس إلى الخير، ومدى اجتهاده في ذلك الأمر.
3- رحمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالعالمين؛ حيث كان يريد للجميع النجاة من النار.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

25- وفي هذه السنة: كَسَفَت الشمسُ.
ذُكِرَ ذلك الحدث في «شذرات الذهب»([1]) ولم يذكره جمهور أهل السيرة، والظاهر والله أعلم أن الشمس لم تكسف علىٰ عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا مرة واحدة حين وفاة ابنه إبراهيم، وهو ما نُقِلَ متواترًا في كتب السنة والسيرة والتاريخ، ولو كان هذا الكسوف المذكور قد حدث فعلاً لنُقِلَ متواترًا أو حتىٰ من طريق صحيحة، فإن حدثًا مثل كسوف الشمس يعتبر من الأحداث الجسيمة التي إذا حدثت اطلع عليها جمهور الناس، فكيف لا تُشتهر وتتواتر في دواوين السنة؟
وهذا الذي ذكرته من القواعد المتعارف عليها عند المحدثين؛ أن الحدث إذا كان عظيمًا مما يُشتهر مثله ولم يتواتر نقله دل ذلك علىٰ عدم صحته. والله أعلم.([1]) «شذرات الذهب» 1/20.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> يستفاد من هذا الحدث فوائد كثيرة؛ من أهمها:
> 1- عالمية دعوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن رسولًا للعرب فقط.
> 2- حرص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على دعوة الناس إلى الخير، ومدى اجتهاده في ذلك الأمر.
> 3- رحمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالعالمين؛ حيث كان يريد للجميع النجاة من النار.


*4- التهمة إذا انتفت انتفى سببها ، ولهذا عقبه بالسؤال عن الغدر .
5- قال المازني هذه الأشياء التي سأل عنها هرقل ليست قاطعة على النبوة ، إلا أنه يحتمل أنها كانت عنده علامات على هذا النبي بعينه لأنه قال بعد ذلك : قد كنت أعلم أنه خارج ، ولم أكن أظن أنه منكم .
[ المصدر فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله  ( 1 / 45 )]

6- دعاء الكفار إلى الإسلام قبل قتالهم .
7- وجوب العمل بخبر الواحد وإلا فلم يكن في بعثه مع دحية فائدة ، وهذا إجماع من يعتد به .
8- ومنها استحباب تصدير الكتاب ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وإن كان المبعوث إليه كافرا .
9- ومنها التوقي في المكاتبة واستعمال الورع فيها فلا يفرط ولايفرط ، ولهذا قال النبي  إلى هرقل عظيم الروم فلم يقل ملك الروم لأنه لا ملك له ولا لغيره إلا بحكم دين الإسلام ..
10- ومنها استحباب البلاغة والإيجاز وتحري الألفاظ الجزلة في المكاتبة .
11- ومنها البيان الواضح أن من كان سببا لضلالة أو سبب منع من هداية كان آثما لقوله  : ( وإن توليت فإن عليك إثم الأريسيين ) .
[ شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم ( 12 / 87 ) ]
*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ما شاء الله؛ بارك الله فيكم

----------


## حفيظ التوزاني

* الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات واصلي واسلم على محمد رسول الله وصفيه وخليله وبعد :
فإن السنة النبوية المطهرة وهي العطاء المتجدد والمسك المنفوح والزاد الباقي إلى يوم الدين والتي
يتسابق المتسابقون ويتنافس المتنافسون إلى الحديث عنها وكتابة 
الكتب والاسفار في مواضيعها الشيقة والمربية منذ بُعِث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
حتى قيام الساعة 
فهي تضع للمسلمين النموذج العملي والعلاج الواقي لما ينبغي ان يكون عليه سلوكهم وافعالهم واقوالهم وعلاقاتهم بربهم ثم باهلهم 
وعشيرتهم وامتهم وعموم الناس
قفلا ريب اذن انه لابد لمن اراد النجاة 
من هذه الدنيا باتباع السنة النبويه الكريمه الطاهره والتأسي بالرسول
والاخذ بالسيرة والتدبر على انها الرسم الواقعي العملي
جميع شؤون الحياة ففيها الهدى والرشاد والاسوة الحسنة في جميع مجالات الحياة وفيها فن السياسه
والتعامل والاقتصاد والمال
وخيرات الدنيا والآخره
قال الله "إنگ لعلى خلق عظيم"
قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها :
" كان خلقه القرآن"
قال الشاعر :
"تمسك بحبل الله واتبع الهدى
ولاتكن بدعيا لعلك تفلح*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مجرد اقتراح : التوقف ، واستخراج ما يستفاد مما ذكر من السيرة ، ثم اكمال ما بقي من سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ومما يساعد على استخراج الفوائد أنه تم تخريج الأحاديث مما يساعد الرجوع إلى الشروح واستخراج الفوائد .
وتقديم طلب للمشرفين أن يتم إنزال ما يستفاد في كل مشاركة تخصها مما سبق ذكره من السيرة ، فما يستفاد من غزوة بدر الكبرى يوضع بجانب غزوة بدر ، وما يستفاد من غزوة أحد يوضع بجانب غزوة أحد ،،، لمراعاة ترتيب الموضوع .*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

اقتراح جيد؛ أوافق عليه، ولكن يحتاج لمساعدة ومشاركة من الأعضاء ليعم النفع.
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
تابع / مشاركة رقم 2 :

ما يستفاد :
1- بيان علو شأن الحبيب محمد  وكمال شرفه الذي لا يداني فيه ، وذلك بأخذ الله تعالى الميثاق على الأنبياء وأممهم بأنه متى بعث النبي محمد  آمنوا به ونصروه وعزروه .
2- بيان شرف العرب ، وما حباهم ربهم تعالى به من بعثة أفضل أنبيائه ، وجعله حرزا لهم فكملوا وسعدوا به بعد أن آمنوا به وبما جاء به واتبعوا النور الذي أنزل عليه وهو القرآن الكريم .
3- إثبات نبوة الحبيب محمد  وتقريرها بشهادات التوراة والزبور والإنجيل ..
4- في هزيمة أبرهة وجيشه بخارقة لم يعرف مثلها أكبر آية على قرب طلوع الفجر المحمدي .
5- إن العبرة من هذا الذي تقدم في هذه المقطوعة من السيرة هو وجوب الإيمان اليقيني بنبوة محمد  ، ووجوب اتباعه وتعظيمه ومحبته فوق محبة النفس والمال والأهل والولد . 
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب للشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]
*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا؛ ونحن في انتظار فوائد أكثر؛ نسأل الله تعالى أن تكون في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم ٣ :


ما يستفاد :

**١- بيان بداية أمر النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، و أنها كانت من عهد إبراهيم عليه السلام .
٢- بيان استجابة الله تعالى دعوة خليله إبراهيم عليه السلام .
٣- بيان ما نال حليمة السعدية وأسرتها من خير وبركة وما فازت من شرف لا يقادر قدره بإرضاعها رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وحبها له .
٤- بيان إعداد الله تعالى عبده ورسوله محمدا  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لتلقي الوحي عنه بشق صدره ونزع مغمز الشيطان منه حتى لا يبقى له محل ينزل به ليوسوس .
٥- بيان آيات نبوته التي رأتها آمنه والدته يوم حملها ويوم وضعها .

[ المصدر السابق ]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

تابع / مشاركة رقك 5 :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان يتم النبي  ، إذ مات والده وهو حمل لم يولد بعد ، وماتت والدته وهو في السادسة من عمره وفي القرآن : { ألم يجدك يتيما فآوى } .
2- بيان مشاركة النبي  قومه فيما هو خير ومعروف ، وهو مظهر من مظاهر كماله  ذاتا وروحا وخلقا .
3- بيان مدى حب أبي طالب للنبي  .
4- آية تظليل الغمامة للنبي  .
5- تقريره النبوة المحمدية بشهادة بحيرى الراهب .
6- شهادة الراهب له بالنبوة ، وهي شهادة عالم وكفى بها شهادة .
7- تقرير الكمال المحمدي وتأكيده بحضوره  هذا الحلف ، ومفاخرته به في قوله الثابت الصحيح : ( لقد شهدت في دار عبدالله بن جدعان حلفا ما أحب أن لي به حمر النعم ، ولو أدعى به في الإسلام لأجبت ) .

[ المصدر السابق ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 6 : 

ما يستفاد :

1- عصمة النبي  قبل بعثته من الشرك ..
2- بيان آية من آيات النبوة المحمدية وهي سلام الأشجار والأحجار عليه  .
3- تقرير أن الرؤيا الصالحة من الوحي .
[ المصدر السابق ]
4- تلطف سواد في الجواب إذ كان سؤال عمر عن حاله في كهانته إذ كان من أمر الشرك ، فلما ألزمه أخبره بآخر شيء وقع له لما تضمن من الإعلام بنبوة محمد  وكان سببا لإسلامه .
[ المصدر : فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 226 ) ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 7 : 

ما يستفاد :

1- تقرير سنة غالبة وهي أن الأنبياء يرسلون على رأس الأربعين من أعمارهم .
2- مشروعية العزلة إذا فسد الناس وأصبح المؤمن لا يسلم من شرهم .
3- بيان أن أول ما نبئ به النبي  هو { اقرأ باسم ربك } وأن النبوة كانت قبل الرسالة ؛ إذ نبئ  باقرأ وأرسل بالمدثر وبينهما فترة من الزمن .
4- تعين القراءة على المسلم وطلب العلم والتعلم ، إذ ما لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب .
5- بيان كمال عقل خديجة وصحة علم ورقة ، وفضل كل منهما وكماله الروحي .
6- تشويق الرسول  إلى الوحي بانقطاعه عنه مدة من الزمن الأمر الذي تألم له رسول الله أشد الألم .
7- لطف الله تعالى ورحمته بنبيه  إذ كان يرسل إليه جبريل يناديه ويطمئنه ويبشره بأنه رسول الله حقا .
8- بيان أول ما أرسل به  وهو النذارة ، والبشارة لازمة لمن قبل النذارة فآمن ووحد الله في عبادته ، وتابع الرسول فيما جاء به .
9- بيان صور الوحي التي كان ينزل عليها .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب  لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

10- قوله : ( حبب ) لم يسم فاعله لعدم تحقق الباعث على ذلك وإن كان كل من عند الله ، أو لينبه على أنه لم يكن من باعث البشر ، أو يكون ذلك من وحي الإلهام .
11- قوله : ( حتى جاءه الحق ) وسمي حقا لأنه وحي من الله تعالى .
12- استدلت على ما أقسمت عليه - خديجة  - من نفي ذلك أبدا بأمر استقرائي وصفته بأصول مكارم الأخلاق ، لأن الإحسان إما إلى الأقارب أو إلى الأجانب ، وإما بالبدن أو بالمال ، وإما على من يستقل بأمره أو من لا يستقل ، وذلك كله مجموع فيما وصفته به .
13- إرشاد إلى أن صاحب الحاجة يقدم بين يديه من يعرف بقدره ممن يكون أقرب منه إلى المسؤول ، وذلك مستفاد من قول خديجة لورقة : ( اسمع من ابن أخيك ) أرادت بذلك أن يتأهب لسماع كلام النبي  وذلك أبلغ في التعليم . 
[ المصدر : فتح الباري لابن حجر ( 1 / 29 ) ] 

14- قال أبو سليمان الخطابي : حبب العزلة إليه  لأن معها فراغ القلب وهي معينة على التفكر ، وبها ينقطع عن مألوفات البشر ويتخشع قلبه والله أعلم .
15- قال العلماء : والحكمة في الغط شغله من الالتفات والمبالغة في أمره بإحضار قلبه لما يقوله له ، وكرره ثلاثا مبالغة في التنبيه ، ففيه أنه ينبغي للمعلم أن يحتاط في تنبيه المتعلم وأمره بإحضار قلبه والله أعلم .
[ المصدر : شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمه الله ( 1 / 160 ) ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
تابع / مشاركة رقم 8 :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان فضل أبي بكر الصديق .
2- بيان فضل الدعوة على الله ، وفضل من يهدي الله على يديه فردا أو أفرادا .
3- بيان فضل السبق في الخير وأهله .
4- بيان مقتضى سرية الدعوة وهو قلة المؤمنين وكثرة المشركين .
5- بيان أنه لا دليل لمن يرى سرية الدعوة في بلاد المسلمين اليوم في سرية الرسول  لها ثلاث سنوات ، لأن الرسول وأصحابه كان لايسمح لهم أن يقولوا لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ولا أن يؤذنوا أو يصلوا ، ولما قويت شوكتهم أمروا بالجهر في الدعوة ، فجهروا ولاقوا من الأذى ما هو معروف بين المسلمين .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله]

6- وإنما شدد الأمر في حق أبي جهل ، ولم يقع مثل ذلك لعقبة بن أبي معيط حيث طرح سلى الجزور على ظهره  وهو يصلي ... لأنهما وإن اشتركا في مطلق الأذية حالة صلاته لكن زاد أبو جهل بالتهديد وبدعوى أهل طاعته وبإرادة وطء العنق الشريف ، وفي ذلك من المبالغة ما اقتضى تعجيل العقوبة لو فعل ذلك ، ولأن سلى الجزور لم يتحقق نجاستها ، وقد عوقب عقبة بدعائه  عليه وعلى من شاركه في فعله فقتلوا يوم بدر .
7- ومذمم ليس هو اسمه ولا يعرف به فكان الذي يقع منهم في ذلك مصروفا إلى غيره .
8- كما أن مذمما لايمكن أن يفسر به محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام بوجه من الوجوه .
[ المصدر : فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]

9- ولا يسمى المكان ناديا حتى يكون فيه أهله .
10- وأصل الزبن الدفع والعرب تطلق هذا الاسم على من اشتد بطشه ( لو دعا ) أي أبوجهل ( لأخذته زبانية الله ) أي ملائكته الغلاظ الشداد .
[ المصدر : تحفظة الأحوذي ( 9 / 170 ) ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *تابع / مشاركة رقم 1 :*
> 
> فائدة لمقدمة السيرة :
> 
> قال الشيخ صفي الرحمن المباركفوري رحمه الله:
> " وقد كثر الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع في قديم الزمان وحديثه دراسة وكتابة وتأليفاً ، لأنه عمل ينبثق من صميم الإيمان وغريزة الحب والتفاني .. "
> 
> " 1- حب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  قال تعالى : { النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم }، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا يُؤمِنُ أحدُكم حتى أكونَ أحبَّ إليهِ من والدِه وولدِه والناسِ أجمعينَ ). 
> 2- السيرة النبوية حلقة من حلقات الدعوة إلى التوحيد دعوة الأنبياء التوحيد بكل أنواعه .
> ...


فهذه المشاركة : تابع للمشاركة الأولى رقم 1

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
تابع / مشاركة رقم 9 :

ما يستفاد :

1- إثبات حيرة المشركين إزاء الدعوة المحمدية وإلى اليوم .
2- بيان استعمال المشركين أسلوب المساومات لإحباط الدعوة وإطفاء نورها .
3- بيان تعنت المشركين وصلفهم وكبريائهم برفضهم دعوة الحق بعد ثبوتها ..
4- تقرير وتأكيد معنى قوله تعالى : { أحسب الناس أن يتركوا أن يقولوا آمنا وهم لايفتنون } .
5- بيان ما لاقاه المستضعفون المؤمنون من ألوان العذاب ، ولم يردهم ذلك عن دينهم .
6- بيان أول شهيد في الإسلام كان سمية أم عمار رضي الله عنهما .
7- بيان ما كان عليه طغاة المشركين من شدة وغلظة وحنق على المسلمين ، وما أنزلوه من عذاب بالمستضعفين من الموالي والعبيد ونساءا ورجالا .
8- تقرير سنة الله في أن أشد الناس بلاء الأنبياء ثم الأمثل فالأمثل .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]  

9- قال ابن المنذر : توكيل المسلم حربيا مستأمنا وتوكيل الحربي المستأمن مسلما لا خلاف في جوازه .
[ المصدر: فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 10 :**

ما يستفاد :

1- ثبات النبي  ووقوفه كأنه جبل أشم أمام المساومات والتحديات .
2- بيان تأثير القرآن في نفس من يسمعه متدبرا له متفكرا فيه .
3- إن الآيات والمعجزات لا تستلزم الإيمان ..
4- بيان ما نال رسول الله  من أذى المشركين ، وكيف قابله رسول الله  بالصبر حتى نصره الله فأعزه وأعز دينه وأذل المشركين وأبطل دينهم .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*أعضاء مجلس الألوكة الموضوع يحتاج للمساعدة في ذكر ما يستفاد من السيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي ذلك مراجعة لدروس السيرة، وأيضا فوائد وهي :*

*" وهذه بعض فوائد دراسة السيرة النبوية أقدمها بين يدي هذا الموضوع :-*
*1 – السيرة ذاتها معجزة من معجزات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وآية من آيات نبوته ، فهي سيرة عظيمة لمن تدبرها و لو لم تكن له معجزة غير سيرته لكفى .*
*2 – معايشة الصحابة الكرام والسعادة بصحبة خير الأنام ، نفرح لفرحهم ، ونبكي لبكائهم .*
*3 – دراسة السيرة النبوية متعة روحية وغذاء للقلوب الزكية .*
*4 – دراسة السيرة تفيد المسلم الوقوف على كثير من الأحكام الفقهية والدروس التربوية ، فلا يستغني عنها الدعاة إلى الله عزوجل ليتعلموا كيف تكون الدعوة إلى الله ، ولا يستغني عنها المربون ليتعلموا كيف تكون التربية .*
*5 – دراسة السيرة تعطينا المنهج الصحيح لحياة الفرد والمجتمع المسلم ، ومعين رائق لفهم الشرعية الإسلامية وصورة صحيحة لأعظم منهج شهدته الأرض .* 

*فهذه جملة من فوائد دراسة السيرة النبوية على صاحبها أتم الصلاة وأزكى التسليم ليست على سبيل الحصر ... "*
* [ منقول أخوكم : أبو عبد الله الذهبي موقع صيد الفوائد ]*

*بارك الله في الجميع*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 13 :

ما يستفاد :

1- في الحديث :( قرأ النبي  النجم بمكة فسجد فيها وسجد من معه ..) ... فيجمع بين الروايات الثلاث بأن المراد أول سورة فيها سجدة تلاها جهرا على المشركين .
2- قوله : ( والجن ) كأن ابن عباس استند في ذلك إلى إخبار النبي  إما مشافهة له وإما بواسطة ، لأنه لم يحضر القصة لصغره . وأيضا فهو من الأمور التي لا يطلع الإنسان عليها إلا بتوقيف وتجويز أنه كشف له عن ذلك بعيد لأنه لم يحضرها قطعا .
[ المصدر : فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 2 / 711 -714 ) ]

3- مشروعية الهجرة وهي الانتقال من بلد الكفر حيث تعذر على العبد أن يعبد الله إلى دار يتمكن فيها من عبادة الله تعالى بدون تعذيب .
4- بيان أول هجرة وقعت في الإسلام وهي الهجرة الأولى إلى الحبشة .
5- بيان فضل أصحاب الهجرة إلى الحبشة ومن بينهم عثمان بن عفان وزوجه رقية بنت رسول الله  .
6- بيان خطر الشائعات إذ بها رجع المهاجرون ولاقوا مالاقوا من العذاب حتى اضطروا إلى الهجرة مرة ثانية .
7- هجرة أبي بكر مثل حي لكل مؤمن يضطهد في بلده فيخرج منه طالبا لعزة نفسه وحرية عمله الإسلامي .
8- بيان فضل أبي بكر ، وما كان عليه من الإيمان والتقوى .
9- في رد أبي بكر جوار ابن الدغنة ورضاه بجوار ربه مثل عال في التوكل على الله تعالى .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

تابع / مشاركة رقم 14 :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان أن ظلم قريش للمسلمين بلغ حدا لم يتجاوزه ظلم عرفه العرب في بلادهم .
2- بيان خيبة وفد قريش وفشله في مهمته ، لأنه يحارب الله في أوليائه ومن يحارب الله يهزم ، ويخسر الدنيا والآخرة .
3- بيان كمال جعفر بن أبي طالب العلمي والديني فرضي الله عنه وأرضاه .
4- بيان كمال أصحم النجاشي إيمانا وعلما وكرما وحسن جوار ، فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة .
5- حرمة الرشوة وسوء أحوال أهلها معطين وآخذين .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
تابع / مشاركة رقم 15 :

ما يستفاد :

1- قولها : ( وكنا في دار البعداء البغضاء ). قال العلماء : البعداء في النسب البغضاء في الدين لأنهم كفار إلا النجاشي وكان يستخفي بإسلامه عن قومه ويوري لهم .
[ صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي ( 16 / 54 ) ]

2- قوله : ( قال عمر الحبشية هذه ؟ البحيرية هذه ؟ )... ووقع في الموضعين بهمزة الاستفهام ، ونسبها إلى الحبشة لسكناها فيهم ، وإلى البحر لركوبها إياه .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 607 ) ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

تابع / مشاركة رقم 16 :

ما يستفاد :
ملاحظة الحديث في جامع الترمذي برقم ( 3681 ) وليس كما ذكر .

1- قوله : ( اللهم أعز الإسلام ) أي قوه وانصره واجعله غالبا على الكفر ( بأبي جهل أو بعمر بن الخطاب ) أي للتنويع لا للشك .
[ تحفة الأحوذي للمباركفوري رحمه الله ( 10 / 105 ) ]

2- بيان خبث أبي جهل وشدة عدائه للنبي  ، ومحاربته لدعوته .
3- بيان ما نال رسول الله  من أذى المشركين ، وكيف قابله رسول الله  بالصبر حتى نصره الله فأعزه وأعز دينه وأذل المشركين وأبطل دينهم .
[ هذ الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 17 :

ما يستفاد :

1- وقال الدمياطي في السيرة له : ماتت خديجة في رمضان ، وعقد على سودة في شوال ثم على عائشة ، ودخل بسودة قبل عائشة .
2- وأن الكافر إذا شهد شهادة الحق نجا من العذاب لأن الإسلام يجب ما قبله ، وأن عذاب الكفار متفاوت ، والنفع الذي حصل لأبي طالب من خصائصه ببركة النبي  .
3- وإنما عرض النبي  عليه أن يقول لا إله إلا الله ولم يقل فيها محمد رسول الله لأن الكلمتين صارتا كالكلمة الواحدة ، ويحتمل أن يكون أبو طالب كان يتحقق أنه رسول الله ولكن لا يقر بتوحيد الله ، ولهذا قال في الأبيات النونية :
ودعوتني وعلمت أنك صادق ... ولقد صدقت وكنت قبل أمينا 
فاقتصر على أمره له بقول لا إله إلا الله ، فإذا أقر بالتوحيد لم يتوقف على الشهادة بالرسالة .
[ المصدر : فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله الجزء السابع ]

4- بيان ما وصلت إليه قريش في الظلم والتعسف والجور ، وذلك باتخاذها قرار المقاطعة الجائر الهادم لكل خلق وقيمة إنسانية .
5- بيان ما لقي رسول الله  والمؤمنون من أذى واضطهاد من كفار قريش .
6- بيان صبر المؤمنين وجلدهم وذلك في ذات الله عز وجل .
7- بيان أن أهل المروءة والكرم لا يخلو منهم زمان ولا مكان ، والحمدلله .
8- بيان آية النبوة المحمدية في أكل الأرضة الصحيفة الجائرة إلا اسم الله تعالى ، وإخبار الرسول  بذلك ، فكان الأمر كما أخبر إذ نزعت الصحيفة فلم يجدو فيها إلا جملة (باسمك اللهم) وما عدا ذلك أكلته الأرضة . 
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب  لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 20 :
*دروس وثمرات رحلة الحبيب إلى الطائف
حمدى شفيق:
فوجئنا - منذ فترة- بأحد الذين يتحدثون على شاشات القنوات الفضائية يزعم أن رحلة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الطائف هي :" محاولة فشلت ضمن 25 محاولة أخرى فشلت كلها" !!! اتهمت أذني وقلت لنفسي لعلى لم أسمع جيدا ، أو لعل الرجل لا يقصد ، فإذا به يعيد الكلام بكل جرأة ، وكأنه يتحدث عن رحلة أو محاولة فاشلة لزعيم سياسي - أو شخصية معاصرة- لحشد أنصار أو تحقيق مكاسب دنيوية !!
ولمّا كانت هذه المسألة ما زالت تثير جدلا واسع النطاق في كثير من المواقع على الانترنت ، فقد استعنت بالله تعالى على إيضاح بعض الأمور المتعلقة برحلة الطائف ، وإلقاء الضوء على الدروس المستفادة ، والثمرات المستطابة التي يرزقها الله سبحانه وتعالى - بحوله وفضله وإحسانه- من يشاء من عباده الباحثين في بستان السيرة العطرة.
وقد وفّق الله عبدا فقيرا إلى عفوه وكرمه ورضوانه فاستخرج خمسة عشر درسا وثمرة من هذه الأطايب .ولعل آخرين من أهل العلم والفضل يهتدون إلى أكثر من ذلك بمشيئة الله .
وفيما يلي نعرض هذه الثمار والدروس والحكم البالغة .. 
في البداية لابد من الإشارة إلى خطورة الكلام بهذا الأسلوب الذي يتسم يسوء الأدب مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . فالكلام عنه أو عن أحد من إخوته الأنبياء- عليهم السلام أجمعين- ينبغي أن يكون بكل توقير و حرص وهيبة وحذر والتزام بما فرضه الله تعالى علينا من احترام لمقام الأنبياء الرفيع ، وفى إطار ما هو معلوم من الدين بالضرورة من أنهم ليسوا كغيرهم من البشر ، فهم معصومون من كل ما يشين ، تحوطهم رعاية الله تعالى وتوفيقه في كل لحظة . ولا يجوز مطلقا الحكم على نتائج أعمالهم بمقاييس البشر التي تبقى أبدا ساذجة و سطحية وقاصرة. 
وأقل ما يمكن أن يقال عن هذا الوصف للرحلة المباركة بأنها : " محاولة فاشلة" أنه نتيجة حتمية لنقص نصيب القائل من العلم بالسيرة العطرة ، فهو يهذى بما لا يدرى!! 
ثم من أين جاء برقم 25 هذا ؟! من أين أتى بهذا القول :" فشلت 25 محاولة للرسول"؟!!
هذا الهذيان لم أجد له أثرا إطلاقا في أي مرجع علمي محترم من المراجع الموثوق بها في السيرة العطرة!!! 
سبحانك.. هذا باطل نبرأ إليك منه، ومن عمل كل من ينشره، ومن قول كل من يصرّ علي التمسك به. .ولا يقولن أحد أن النصيحة هنا يجب أن تكون سرّية ، فقد بثّت تلك الأباطيل علانية ، و تلّقاها ملايين المشاهدين عبر تلك القناة الفضائية ثم عشرات المواقع على شبكة الانترنت ، فوجب تصحيح هذا علانية أيضا كيلا يفتتن العوام بمثل هذه الجهالات الشنيعة .
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم .
لقد كان من الممكن- جدلا- أن نلتمس بعض العذر لهذا القائل لو أن أحدا لم يؤمن بالرسالة طوال الفترة التي زعم أنها شهدت 25 محاولة فاشلة ، لكن الواقع والتاريخ يثبتان أن عددا كبيرا من خيار الناس كانوا قد أسلموا خلال تلك الفترة من عمر الدعوة .
أين الفشل إذا كان قد دخل في الإسلام- في تلك الفترة- "أبو بكر " وحمزة بن عبد المطلب وعثمان بن عفان وعلى بن أبى طالب وسعد بن أبى وقاص وطلحة بن عبيد الله والزبير بن العوام وعبد الرحمن بن عوف وبلال بن رباح وعمار بن ياسر وصهيب الرومي وخباب بن الأرت ومئات آخرين رضي الله عنهم، ثم عمر بن الخطاب بعدهم ، منهم من كان يجهر باعتناق الحق ، ومنهم من كان يخفى إسلامه تجنبا لبطش المشركين ؟!!
والله إن كل واحد من هذه النجوم الساطعة في سماء البشرية لترجح كفته بالملايين من غيرهم .. كل واحد منهم هو " أمّة "كاملة ولو كان وحده .. وحاشا لله أن تكون قد "فشلت محاولات" من هداهم الله به إلى الحق والفلاح .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن يقرأ ويتأمل - بهدوء وتعقل وبصيرة - تفاصيل رحلته عليه الصلاة و السلام إلى الطائف سوف يجد أنها أثمرت الكثير من الإنجازات والدروس والعبر العظيمة التي لم تكن لتتحقق بدونها ، وبالتالي فقد نجحت نجاحا تاما بكل المقاييس . 
لقد لقي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه - السابقون الأوّلون - رضوان الله عليهم كل ألوان الأذى والبطش والاضطهاد من طواغيت قريش الذين بذلوا أقصى ما في وسعهم للقضاء على الدعوة المباركة بلا جدوى ..
وتلك هي سنّة الله في الذين خلوا من قبل.
ولأن رسالة الإسلام عامة لكل الخلق ، فمن البديهي ألا يقتصر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على دعوة قريش فقط . وهكذا بدأ عليه السلام في التحرك لدعوة المقيمين بمناطق أخرى خارج مكة المكرّمة .
في شوال من السنة العاشرة بعد بدء نزول الوحي ‏[‏في أواخر مايو أو أوائل يونيو سنة 619 م‏]‏ خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الطائف، وهي تبعد عن مكة حوالي ستين ميلًا، مشاها على قدميه الشريفتين ذهابا و إيابا.
ومن المعلوم بالضرورة كذلك أنه قد اتجه إلى الطائف بأمر من الله تعالى ، فهو عليه السلام لا يفعل هذا من تلقاء نفسه .والله سبحانه لا يأمر بشيء إلا لعلمه الأزلي بما فيه من حكم بالغة، سواء علمها الخلق أم جهلوها.
لم يكن معه إلا الله تعالى ثم مولاه زيد بن حارثة. وروى ابن إسحاق أنه بعد وصول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام إلى الطائف اجتمع بثلاثة من رؤساء ثقيف، هم الإخوة عبد ياليل ومسعود وحبيب أبناء عمرو بن عمير الثقفي. دعاهم إلى الله وإلى نصرة الإسلام، فقال أحدهم‏:‏ هو يَمْرُط ثياب الكعبة ‏[‏أي يمزقها‏]‏ إن كان الله أرسلك‏.‏ وقال الآخر‏:‏ أما وَجَدَ الله أحدًا غيرك، وقال الثالث‏:‏والله لا أكلمك أبدًا، إن كنت رسولًا لأنت أعظم خطرًا من أن أرد عليك الكلام، ولئن كنت تكذب على الله ما ينبغي أن أكلمك‏.‏ فقام عنهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال لهم‏:‏ ‏[‏إذا فعلتم ما فعلتم فاكتموا عني‏]‏‏.‏ طلب منهم ذلك حتى لا تشمت به قريش ، وتزداد إجراما وبطشا بأصحابه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وأقام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في الطائف عدة أيام..لم يترك أحدًا من أشرافهم إلا دعاه إلى الإسلام ، فتطاولوا‏ عليه وطردوه ‏.، ثم أغروا به سفهاءهم فلاحقوه وهو يخرج من الطائف ، يسبّونه ، ويرمونه بالحجارة، حتى دميت قدماه الشريفتان وسالت على نعليه الدماء‏.‏ حاول زيد بن حارثة أن يحمي رسوله وحبيبه ومولاه بنفسه حتى أصابوه رضي الله عنه بارتجاج في المخ لكثرة ما تلقاه من ضربات. ولم يزل السفهاء يرمونهما بالأحجار حتى لجأ الرسول وصاحبه إلى حائط – بستان - لعتبة و شيبة ابني ربيعة على بعد ثلاثة أميال من الطائف، فرجعوا عنهما.
(( هنا لقّننا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم الدرس الخالد الأول ، وهو الثبات على الحق وتحمل كل الأهوال والأذى والمشقات في سبيل الدعوة إلى الله .
كما علّمنا زيد رضي الله عنه–بدوره -درسا ثانيا هو: أن ندافع عن الرسول والرسالة بالنفس والنفيس . ولو لم يكن في الرحلة الخالدة من دروس وعبر إلا هذا لكفى)) .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جلس صلى الله عليه وسلم تحت شجرة عنب وراح يناجى ربه بدعائه الشجي المؤثر الذي تعلّمه منه (( درسا ثالثا))كل مسلم يمرّ بشدّة أو بلاء أو محنة إلى قيام الساعة :
«اللهُمَّ إنِّي أشْكُو إليْكَ ضَعْفَ قَوَّتِي وَقِلَّةَ حِيلَتِي وهَوَانِي عَلى النَّاسِ. يَا أرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ، أنْتَ رَبُّ المُسْتَضْعَفِي  نَ، وأنْتَ رَبِّي، إلى مَن تَكِلُني؟ إلَى بَعِيدٍ يُتَجَهَّمُنِي أو إلى عَدُوَ مَلَّكْتَه أمْرِي، إن لمْ يَكُنْ بِكَ عَلَيَّ غَضَبٌ فَلاَ أُبَالِي، ولكِن عَافِيَتَكَ هي أوْسَعُ لِي. أَعوُذُ بِنُورِ وجْهِكَ الذِي أشْرَقَتْ بِه الظُلُمَاتُ وصَلُحَ عَلَيهِ أمْرُ الدُّنْيَا والآخِرَةِ من أنْ تُنْزِلَ بي غَضَبَك، أو تُحِلَّ عَلَيَّ سَخَطَكَ، لَكَ العُتْبَى حَتَّى تَرْضَى، و لاَ حَوْلَ ولاَ قُوَّةَ إلاَّ بِكَ[1]» .
فلما رآه ابنا ربيعة شعرا نحوه بالعطف – لأنهما من أقاربه - فأمرا غلامًا لهما نصرانيًا اسمه عَدَّاس بأن يعطى محمدا قطفًا من العنب ‏.‏ وضع عدّاس العنب بين يدي الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم فمد يده إليه قائلًا‏:‏ ‏(‏باسم الله ‏ )‏ ثم أكل‏.‏
(( نلاحظ هنا درسا رابعا في جواز قبول هدية وضيافة الكافر للمسلم عند الضرورة وجواز أكل طعامه))
سيطرت على عدّاس‏ دهشة بالغة . لقد كان يعلم أن سكان مكة وما حولها مشركون يعبدون الأصنام ، فمن أين لمحمد هذا – ذكر اسم الله تعالى على الطعام -.قال عدّاس للنبي متعجّبا : إن هذا الكلام ما يقوله أهل هذه البلاد. سأله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏ :‏ ‏(‏من أي البلاد أنت‏؟‏ وما دينك‏؟‏) قال عدّاس ‏:‏ أنا نصراني من أهل نِينَوَى‏.‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏( من قرية الرجل الصالح يونس بن مَتَّى‏)‏‏..‏ زادت دهشة وعجب عدّاس فسأل النبي :‏ وما يدريك ما يونس ابن متى‏؟‏ أجاب صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏ذاك أخي، كان نبيًا وأنا نبي‏)‏. فأكبّ الغلام على رأس الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ويديه ورجليه يقبلها باكيا ‏.‏
(( درس خامس للدعاة : أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم استثمر حتى لحظات الاستراحة القصيرة ، رغم الأوجاع والآلام والإصابات البالغة في جسده الشريف ، في دعوة الغلام إلى الإسلام كما نلاحظ))
قال ابن ربيعة لأخيه ‏:‏ أما غلامك فقد أفسده عليك‏.‏ فلما جاء عدّاس صاحا به ‏:‏ ويحك ما هذا‏؟‏ أجاب :‏ يا سيدي ما في الأرض شيء خير من هذا الرجل، لقد أخبرني بأمر لا يعلمه إلا نبي ، قالا له بغيظ شديد ‏:‏ ويحك يا عدّاس ، لا يصرفنّك عن دينك، فإن دينك خير من دينه‏.‏ وهكذا أسلم عدّاس رضي الله عنه.
(( وتلك ثمرة سادسة من ثمرات الرحلة المباركة.[1]  يقول بعض علماء الحديث أن هذا الدعاء لا إسناد له، رغم أنه مذكور في كل كتب السيرة العطرة تقريبا -عند ابن إسحاق وغيره - كما رأيته في تفسير ابن كثير رضي الله عنه، ذكره ضمن كلامه تفسيرا للآية 29 من سورة الأحقاف، وأورده السهيلى فى الروض الأنف ، وذكره الإمام ابن القيم أيضا في "زاد المعاد" الجزء الأول . وأورده أبو الفرج بن الجوزى في " الوفا بتعريف فضائل المصطفى" . وليس من المعقول أن يثبته كل هؤلاء الفحول في كتبهم بغير دليل.. والله تعالى أعلم بالصواب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ونتعلّم من عدّاس بدوره درسا بليغا (( سابعا)) هو أن الإنسان ينبغي عليه قول الحق وإتباعه فورا بلا اعتبار لرأى المجتمع أو حجم التضحيات أو المخاطر التي قد يتعرض لها ، فانه لم يعبأ برأي سيده وأخيه واعتراضهما ، وجهر بتأييد الحق والإيمان بالله و بالرسول ، رغم ما قد يصيبه بسبب ذلك)) .
ولم يكن هو وحده الذي أسلم بسبب تلك الرحلة ، فقد أسلم عدد من عبيد الطائف لكنهم ظلّوا يكتمون إيمانهم – في رأى كاتب هذه السطور-إلى أن تمكنوا من الفرار من بطش سادتهم ، ولحقوا بالمسلمين بعد ذلك فأعتقهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم[1]..ولو لم يذهب الرسول في رحلته الأولى تلك إلى الطائف فكيف كانت الفرصة ستأتي إلى هؤلاء جميعا للعلم بالإسلام ثم الدخول فيه ؟!! (( وهى الثمرة الثامنة))
وهذا هو الحال في كل الرسالات السماوية ، إذ جرت سنّة الله تعالى على أن يكون أكثر من يتّبعون الحق هم الضعفاء والأرقاء ، وأن يكون أعداء الرسل هم الطواغيت وزعماء القوم الذين تهدّد رسالة الإيمان والعدالة والمساواة مصالحهم وحياتهم المترفة الناعمة ، وامتيازا تهم الظالمة على حساب باقي البشر.
ثم إن واجب الرسول – كل رسول- هو الدعوة والبلاغ فحسب ، وأما النتائج – الهداية- فهي بيد الله وحده لا شريك له .ولو كان نجاح الدعوة يقاس بعدد الأتباع فحسب لظنّ بعض السطحيين والجهلة أن نبيّا عظيما مثل سيدنا نوح عليه السلام قد أخفق أيضا – حاشا لله - لأنه عاش يدعو قومه إلى التوحيد ألف سنة إلا خمسين ، ولم يؤمن معه إلا عدد قليل من الناس حملتهم سفينة واحدة .
وهناك الحديث المتفق عليه الذي أخبر فيه الصادق الأمين صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يأتي يوم القيامة أكثر الأنبياء أتباعا ، وأن من الأنبياء من سوف يأتي ومعه الرجل الواحد ، ومنهم من سيأتي ومعه الرجلان ،ومنهم من سيأتي وليس معه أحد. (نص الحديث في الصحيحين) 
و كذلك نورد جزءا من حديث رواه الإمام مسلم عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :( ...وإن من الأنبياء نبياً ما يصدقه من أمته إلا رجلٌ واحد ) .هل يعيب نبيا عظيما أنه لم يؤمن به أحد من قومه ؟!! بل ماذا يمكن أن يقال – لو قبلنا هذا المنطق الأحمق – عن أنبياء عظماء قتلهم أقوامهم، وخاصة من قتلهم اليهود لعنهم الله ؟!! أتقولون عن الشهداء الأبرار أنهم قد فشلوا أم أنهم فازوا فوزا عظيما يغبطهم عليه كل من سواهم؟! 
إن الرسل عليهم السلام جميعا قد أدّوا الأمانة وبلّغوا الرسالة على أتم وأكمل وجه ، وليست الكثرة دليلا على الحق أو النجاح ، فالنبي هو الحقّ ، وهو الأمّة ولو كان وحده، ولم ولن يدخل في الإسلام إلا من شاء الله .[1] روى الإمامان أبو داود وأحمد بن حنبل رضي الله عنهما حديث عبيد الطائف الذين أعتقهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما خرجوا إليه مسلمين . وقال الإمام الشوكانى في نيل الأوطار :" وقد روي أنهم ثلاثة وعشرون عبدا من الطائف من جملتهم أبو بكرة كما ذكره البخاري في المغازي ، وفيه رد على من زعم أن أبا بكرة لم ينزل من سور الطائف غيره ، وهو شيء قاله موسى بن عقبة في مغازيه وتبعه الحاكم . وجمع بعضهم بين القولين أن أبا بكرة نزل وحده أولا ثم نزل الباقون بعده وهو جمع حسن، و قوله :أبا بكرة اسمه نفيع بن الحارث ، وكان مولى الحارث بن كلدة الثقفي ، فتدلى من حصن الطائف ببكرة فكني أبا بكرة لذلك ، أخرج ذلك الطبراني بإسناد لا بأس به من حديث أبي بكرة" . ( نيل الأوطار -الجزء الثامن- طبعة دار الحديث).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن ينشط للدعوة ويؤدى واجبه في إبلاغ الرسالة فقد نجح تماما بغض النظر عن النتائج. وهناك آيات كثيرة حاسمة تفيد صراحة أنه ليس على الرسول إلا البلاغ - أي التبليغ - أو الإبلاغ والإرشاد والإيضاح فحسب ومنها :
1- (وَأَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَأَطِيعُواْ الرَّسُولَ وَاحْذَرُواْ فَإِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّمَا عَلَى رَسُولِنَا الْبَلاَغُ الْمُبِينُ [سورة المائدة: 92].
2- وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ لَوْ شَاء اللّهُ مَا عَبَدْنَا مِن دُونِهِ مِن شَيْءٍ نَّحْنُ وَلا آبَاؤُنَا وَلاَ حَرَّمْنَا مِن دُونِهِ مِن شَيْءٍ كَذَلِكَ فَعَلَ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ فَهَلْ عَلَى الرُّسُلِ إِلاَّ الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ [سورة النحل: 35].
3- فَإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ الْبَلاَغُ الْمُبِينُ [سورة النحل: 82].
4- قلْ أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ فَإِن تَوَلَّوا فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْهِ مَا حُمِّلَ وَعَلَيْكُم مَّا حُمِّلْتُمْ وَإِن تُطِيعُوهُ تَهْتَدُوا وَمَا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ [سورة النور: 54].
5- وَإِن تُكَذِّبُوا فَقَدْ كَذَّبَ أُمَمٌ مِّن قَبْلِكُمْ وَمَا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ [سورة العنكبوت: 18].
6- وَمَا عَلَيْنَا إِلاَّ الْبَلاَغُ الْمُبِينُ )سورة يس: 17).
والهداية بيد الله وحده لا شريك له :(إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ) سورة القصص الآية 56 .وآية كريمة أخرى تقول صراحة : ( لَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ) 
سورة البقرة الآية 272 .
وعلى ضوء ما تقدم نعلم يقينا أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أنجز المقصود الأعظم وهو دعوة القوم إلى الله ، ونجح كل النجاح في رحلته المباركة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

و في طريق العودة إلى مكة -بعد خروجه صلى الله عليه وسلم من البستان - بعث الله سيدنا جبريل ومعه ملك الجبال إلي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، يستأذنه في أن يطبق الجبلين – يهدمهما- على رؤوس الكافرين أي: أن يهلكهم جميعا ‏.‏ 
روى البخاري عن عبد الله بن يوسف، عن يونس عن ابن شهاب قال حدثني عروة أن عائشة زوج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثته أنها قالت للنبي عليه السلام هل أتى عليك يوم كان أشد عليك من أحد ؟ فقال "لقد لقيت من قومك، وكان أشد ما لقيت منهم يوم العقبة إذ عرضت نفسي على ابن عبد ياليل بن عبد كلال فلم يجبني إلى ما أردت، فانطلقت على وجهي، وأنا مهموم، فلم أستفق إلا وأنا بقرن الثعالب، فرفعت رأسي، فإذا أنا بسحابة قد أظلتني، فنظرت فإذا فيها جبريل فناداني فقال إن الله قد سمع قول قومك لك، وما ردوا عليك، وقد بعث إليك ملك الجبال لتأمره بما شئت فيهم، فناداني ملك الجبال فسلم علي فقال يا محمد ذلك لك، إن شئت أطبق عليهم الأخشبين ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: بل أرجو أن يخرج الله من أصلابهم من يعبد الله وحده ولا يشرك به شيئا" .
وهكذا يطمئن الله تعالى نبيه ويؤازره بجنود من الملائكة لا قبل للكافرين بهم ولا طاقة لهم بحربهم. لكنه عليه الصلاة والسلام تأخذه الرحمة والشفقة بقومه رغم كل ما فعلوه به وبأصحابه، ويأبى نزول العذاب بهم ، ويؤثر أن يعطيهم الفرصة تلو الأخرى لعلهم يهتدون أو يخرج من أولادهم وأحفادهم من يعبد الله. و لا عجب فهو الذي أرسله ربه: (( رحمة للعالمين)) الأنبياء الآية 107. صلى الله عليه وسلم تسليما كثيرا 
(( وهنا نتعلّم الدرس التاسع في: الصبر والتأني وعدم تعجيل العقاب للكفّار لعلهم يهتدون أو تهتدي ذرياتهم . ونجد هنا أيضا أحد الأدلة على نبوته عليه السلام، فقد تحقّق بالفعل ما أخبر به من إسلام أبناء المشركين فيما بعد، وهى الثمرة العاشرة من ثمار الرحلة )).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بلغ عليه الصلاة و السلام " وادي نخلة" ، وأقام فيه أيامًا‏.‏ وهناك كان على موعد مع نصر عظيم أخر‏.‏ 
فقد بعث الله تعالى إليه نفرًا من الجنّ أمنوا به ، و ذكرهم الله سبحانه في موضعين من القرآن‏:‏ ‏‏{‏وَإِذْ صَرَفْنَا إِلَيْكَ نَفَرًا مِّنَ الْجِنِّ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقُرْآنَ فَلَمَّا حَضَرُوهُ قَالُوا أَنصِتُوا فَلَمَّا قُضِيَ وَلَّوْا إِلَى قَوْمِهِم مُّنذِرِينَ قَالُوا يَا قَوْمَنَا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا كِتَابًا أُنزِلَ مِن بَعْدِ مُوسَى مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ وَإِلَى طَرِيقٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ يَا قَوْمَنَا أَجِيبُوا دَاعِيَ الله ِ وَآمِنُوا بِهِ يَغْفِرْ لَكُم مِّن ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُجِرْكُم مِّنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ‏}‏ ‏[سورة ‏الأحقاف‏:‏29‏-‏ 31‏]‏‏.‏ 
وقال تعالى فى موضع أخر ‏:‏ ‏{‏قُلْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا يَهْدِي إِلَى الرُّشْدِ فَآمَنَّا بِهِ وَلَن نُّشْرِكَ بِرَبِّنَا أَحَدًا‏}‏ ‏[‏ سورة الجن‏: ‏الآيتان الأولى والثانية ‏]‏‏.‏ 
وهكذا أسلم الجنّ ونصروا دين الله في وقت كان أكثر البشر فيه ضالون لا يعقلون شيئا ولا يهتدون !!
((وهى الثمرة الحادية عشرة للرحلة)) 
فكأن الله تعالى يثبّت فؤاد الحبيب بهذا الفتح بعدما حدث له في الطائف ، ولسان الحال يقول : لئن خذلك البشر فإن ربهم ورب كل شيء معك ، يؤيدك بمن وبما يشاء من خلقه (( وما يعلم جنود ربك إلا هو )) سورة المدثر الآية رقم 31 .
وما حيلة البشر الضعفاء - من المشركين- في مواجهة قوى الملائكة والجنّ الجبّارة ؟!!
وأي إنجاز أو نجاح أعظم من إسلام الجن وتأييد الملائكة ؟! ..و هل هذا قليل ؟؟!!
ثم إن الآيات التي نزلت بصدد هذا الحادث تحمل بشارات انتشار الدعوة المباركة ، وتؤكد أن أية قوة في الكون لن تستطيع أن تحول بينها وبين الانتصار ولو بعد حين ‏:‏ ‏{‏وَمَن لَّا يُجِبْ دَاعِيَ الله ِ فَلَيْسَ بِمُعْجِزٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ مِن دُونِهِ أَولِيَاء أُوْلَئِكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأحقاف‏:‏32]‏، ‏{‏وَأَنَّا ظَنَنَّا أَن لَّن نُّعجِزَ الله َ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَن نُّعْجِزَهُ هَرَبًا‏}‏ ‏[‏الجن‏:‏12‏]‏‏.‏
وكل عمل عظيم يحتاج إلى وقت ليؤتى ثماره ، والناس يختلفون في العقول و الطباع والمشاعر والمصالح والأهداف ، فلن يجتمعوا كلهم على عقائد أو أفكار واحدة ، ولن يدخلوا كلهم في الإسلام بلمسة عصا سحرية أو في وقت واحد .
وكثيرون ممن هداهم الله إلى الإسلام على مرّ الزمان استغرقوا سنين عددا في البحث والدراسة حتى اقتنعوا بالحق واّمنوا به .
والزارع الذي يضع البذور في التربة بعد إصلاحها ثم يرويها ، يكون قد أدى واجبه ولا يقال عنه أنه قد "فشل" .. أما الإنبات ثم النمو ثم الثمار فبيد الخالق وحده لا شريك له .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ونأتي الآن إلى عودته عليه السلام إلى مكة . فقد سأله زيد بن حارثة‏:‏ كيف تدخل عليهم وقد أخرجوك‏؟!‏ يعنى قريشًا، فقال‏ صلى الله عليه وسلم بكل يقين :‏ ‏(‏يا زيد، إن الله جاعل لما ترى فرجًا ومخرجًا، وإن الله ناصر دينه، ومظهر نبيه‏)‏‏.
‏(( وهذا هو الدرس الثاني عشر : لابد من اليقين المطلق والثقة التامة بموعود الله ، ومهما طال الليل فلابد من طلوع الفجر وسطوع الشمس. وهنا أيضا تأكيد آخر ودليل من دلائل نبوته عليه السلام ، حيث أخبر زيدا بما جرى بعد ذلك بسنوات من الفتح ودخول الناس في دين الله أفواجا ، وما جاء من الانتصار بعد الحصار )).
وسار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى إذا دنا من مكة مكث بحِرَاء، وبعث رجلًا من خزاعة إلى الأخنس بن شَرِيق ليجيره، فقال‏:‏ أنا حليف، والحليف لا يجير ، فأرسل إلى سهيل بن عمرو، فقال سهيل‏:‏ إن بني عامر لا تجير على بني كعب، فبعث إلى المطعم بن عدى، فقال المطعم‏:‏ نعم ، ثم تسلّح ودعا بنيه وقومه ، و أمرهم بحمل السلاح ومشاركته في حماية النبي لأنه قد أجاره .. ثم أرسل إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ أن ادخل، فأقبل صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعه زيد بن حارثة حتى انتهي إلى المسجد الحرام، فقام المطعم بن عدى على راحلته فنادى‏:‏ يا معشر قريش، إني قد أجرت محمدًا فلا يهجه أحد منكم، وانتهي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الركن فاستلمه، وطاف بالبيت، وصلى ركعتين، وانصرف إلى بيته، والمطعم بن عدى وولده حوله يحمونه حتى دخل بيته‏.‏
وقيل‏:‏ أن أبا جهل سأل مطعمًا‏:‏ أمجير أنت أم متابع ـ مسلم-‏؟‏‏.‏ قال‏:‏ بل مجير‏.‏ فقال‏ الطاغية :‏ قد أجرنا من أجرت‏.‏
"وقد حفظ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للمطعم هذا الصنيع، فقال في أسري بدر‏:‏ ‏(‏لو كان المطعم بن عدى حيًا ثم كلمني في هؤلاء النتنى لتركتهم له‏)‏‏".[1] انتهى .
(( وهكذا يعطينا الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام الدرس الثالث عشر وهو: جواز طلب الاستعانة بغير المسلم في حالات الضرورة .
ثم الدرس الرابع عشر وهو وجوب" رد الجميل " ومكافأة من يسدى إلينا معروفا ولو كان كافرا)). 
 وشاء الله تعالى أن تأتي رحلة أخرى عظيمة - بعد رحلة الطائف - تكريما للحبيب وتشريفا له ،وتطييبا لقلبه الشريف ، وتثبيتا له وللمؤمنين معه، وهى رحلة الإسراء والمعراج التي رفع الله فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أعلى السماوات السبع، وأوحى إليه خلالها ما أوحى ، وأراه من آيات ربه الكبرى .
وهكذا تأتى "المنحة" بعد" المحنة" ، ويأتي العطاء بعد الابتلاء .
(( وهى الثمرة الخامسة عشرة للرحلة الخالدة إلى الطائف)) .[1] للمزيد عن السيرة النبوية العطرة طالع : سيرة ابن هشام والسيرة النبوية للذهبي والسيرة النبوية لابن كثير والطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد وفقه السيرة لمحمد الغزالي والروض الأنف للسهيلى والسيرة النبوية لمحمد على الصلابى والشفا بتعريف المصطفى للقاضي عياض ، والوفا بتعريف فضائل المصطفى لابن الجو زى و زاد المعاد لابن القيم و الرحيق المختوم للمباركفورى و حياة محمد لمحمد حسين هيكل.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وأما محاولة الاستدلال على جواز استخدام وصف " الفشل "بقوله تعالى { وَلَقَدْ صَدَقَكُمُ ٱللَّهُ وَعْدَهُ إِذْ تَحُسُّونَهُمْ بِإِذْنِهِ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا فَشِلْتُمْ وَتَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي ٱلأَمْرِ وَعَصَيْتُمْ مِّن بَعْدِ مَآ أَرَاكُمْ مَّا تُحِبُّونَ مِنكُم مَّن يُرِيدُ الدُّنْيَا وَمِنكُم مَّن يُرِيدُ ٱلآخِرَةَ ثُمَّ صَرَفَكُمْ عَنْهُمْ لِيَبْتَلِيَكُم  ْ وَلَقَدْ عَفَا عَنْكُمْ وَٱللَّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى ٱلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ }الآية 152 من سورة أل عمران

فهو خطأ أشد جسامة من الخطأ الأول، لأنه سوء فهم فاحش لمعنى الآية، بالإضافة إلى دلالته على المكابرة والإصرار على استخدام تعبير "الفشل" الرديء الذي لا يجوز استخدامه أبدا مع المقام النبوي الشريف .
عافانا الله من القول بغير علم !!
ولو أن هذا القائل وأمثاله رجعوا إلى أمهات كتب التفسير لوجدوا أن كبار العلماء مثل الطبري والقرطبى وابن كثير والشوكانى و النسفى والرازي و غيرهم -رضي الله عنهم - قد أكدوا جميعا أن الكلام هنا عن الرماة الذين عصوا أوامر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - في غزوة أحد- بالبقاء في موقعهم الحصين أعلى الجبل لحماية ظهر المسلمين وعدم ترك الموقع مهما كانت نتيجة المعركة ، حتى لا يؤتى المسلمون من قبلهم . وقد وقع الفشل المذكور بعد تنازع الرماة ورفضهم الاستماع إلى قائدهم عبد الله بن جبير الذي نهاهم عن عصيان الأمر النبوي الشريف ، لكنهم تركوا مواقعهم واندفعوا ليشاركوا في جمع الغنائم بعد أن انهزم المشركون في بداية المعركة . وانتهز الكفّار هذه الفرصة فالتفوا من وراء جيش المسلمين فوقعت هزيمة أحد ..
والوصف الوارد في الآية بالفشل والتنازع والعصيان لا يشمل فعل ولا شخص النبي الكريم أبدا ، فهذا كلام لا يمكن أن يقوله عاقل فضلا عن عالم .
بل الفشل والخيبة والخسارة في مخالفة أوامره و الهدى الذي جاء به عليه الصلاة والسلام .. ونلاحظ أيضا ما قررته الآية الكريمة ( منكم من يريد الدنيا ومنكم من يريد الآخرة ) وهو ما يقطع بأن الكلام كله عن الرماة .. فقد ورد عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه وغيره قولهم : ما علمنا أن من أصحاب النبي من يريد الدنيا حتى نزلت هذه الآية . فالسياق كله يتحدث عن فشل وتنازع وعصيان الرماة ، ثم أوضح المفسّرون – مثل الحسن البصري رضي الله عنه - أن الذين تركوا مواقعهم من الرماة هم الذين يريدون الدنيا ، ومن ثبتوا وأطاعوا الرسول هم الذين يريدون الآخرة. رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه[1].
بل إن الهزيمة في أحد جاءت تأكيدا للمنهج وانتصارا له ، لأن هؤلاء لو انتصروا رغم مخالفتهم أوامر الرسول عليه السلام ، لتكررت المخالفات بعد ذلك ، ولحسب كثير من الناس أن العصيان لن يضرهم شيئا، فيحدث بسبب ذلك خلل وفتنة وفساد كبير . فكان لابد من درس قاس هو الهزيمة واستشهاد سبعين مسلما كي يثوب الجميع إلى طاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا يعصونه بعد ذلك أبدا . 
والخلاصة أن وصف الفشل والتنازع والعصيان الوارد في الآية يستحيل شموله للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلا حجّة هنا للجهلة . والله تعالى أعلى و أعلم .
http://www.saaid.net/mohamed/295.htm
[1] انظر تفسير الآيات البيّنات الواردة ضمن هذا المقال في الجامع لأحكام القراّن للإمام القرطبى ، وتفسير القراّن العظيم للإمام ابن كثير، وتفسير الإمام الطبري، وفتح القدير للشوكانى ، ومفاتح الغيب للرازي، وتفسير الإمام النسفى ، وتفسير الإمام السيوطى ، وتفسير الإمام البيضاوي، وفى ظلال القراّن لسيد قطب ، وزاد المسير لابن الجو زى والمنتخب في تفسير القراّن الكريم لمجموعة من العلماء –طبعة المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية بمصر ، وغيرها من أمهات كتب التفسير.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 20 :*
*ما يستفاد :

**1- عدم اليأس والثبات وذلك بخروجه  لطلب النصرة .
2- اختار  من سادة ثقيف فإن أجابوا لدعوته لأجابت الطائف وذلك دليل حكمته  .
3- استجاب الله تعالى لدعاء النبي  فجاءوا مسلمين بعد حصارهم .
4- حمل الجن رسالة الإسلام .
5- شهادة عداس رضي الله عنه بنبوة النبي  .

*
*تابع / ما يستفاد للعضو: محمد طه شعبان :

**6-**خطورة الكلام بهذا الأسلوب الذي يتسم يسوء الأدب مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . فالكلام عنه أو عن أحد من إخوته الأنبياء- عليهم السلام أجمعين- ينبغي أن يكون بكل توقير و حرص وهيبة وحذر والتزام بما فرضه الله تعالى علينا من احترام لمقام الأنبياء الرفيع .*
*7- * *رسالة الإسلام عامة لكل الخلق ، فمن البديهي ألا يقتصر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على دعوة قريش فقط* .
*8-* *أن ندافع عن الرسول والرسالة بالنفس والنفيس .
9-* *كل مسلم يمرّ بشدّة أوبلاء أو محنة إلى قيام الساعة :
«اللهُمَّ إنِّي أشْكُو إليْكَ ضَعْفَ قَوَّتِي وَقِلَّةَ حِيلَتِي وهَوَانِي عَلى النَّاسِ... الحديث .
10-* *جواز قبول هدية وضيافة الكافر للمسلم عند الضرورة وجواز أكل طعام*.
*11-* *أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم استثمر حتى لحظات الاستراحة القصيرة ، رغم الأوجاع والآلام والإصابات البالغة في جسده الشريف ، في دعوة الغلام إلى الإسلام كما نلاحظ*.
*12-* *أسلم عدّاس رضي الله عنه.
وتلك ثمرة سادسة من ثمرات الرحلة المباركة.*
*13-* *هو أن الإنسان ينبغي عليه قول الحق وإتباعه فورا بلا اعتبار لرأى المجتمع أو حجم التضحيات أو المخاطر التيقد يتعرض لها ، فانه لم يعبأ برأي سيده وأخيه واعتراضهما ، وجهر بتأييد الحق والإيمان بالله و بالرسول*.
*14-* *ولحقوا بالمسلمين بعد ذلك فأعتقهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولو لم يذهب الرسول في رحلته الأولى تلك إلى الطائف فكيف كانت الفرصة ستأتي إلى هؤلاء جميعا للعلم بالإسلام ثم الدخول فيه.*
*15-* *إن الرسل عليهم السلام جميعا قد أدّوا الأمانة وبلّغوا الرسالة على أتم وأكمل وجه ، وليست الكثرة دليلاعلى الحق أو النجاح ، فالنبي هو الحقّ ، وهو الأمّة ولو كان وحده، ولم ولن يدخل في الإسلام إلا من شاء الله.*
*16-* *ومن ينشط للدعوة ويؤدى واجبه في إبلاغ الرسالة فقد نجح تماما بغض النظر عن النتائج. وهناك آيات كثيرة حاسمة تفيد صراحة أنه ليس على الرسول إلا البلاغ - أي التبليغ - أو الإبلاغ والإرشاد والإيضاح فحسب ومنها :
 (وَأَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَأَطِيعُواْالر  َّسُولَ وَاحْذَرُواْ فَإِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّمَا عَلَى رَسُولِنَا الْبَلاَغُ الْمُبِينُ)*...
*17-* *الصبر والتأني وعدم تعجيل العقاب للكفّار لعلهم يهتدون أو تهتدي ذرياتهم . ونجد هنا أيضا أحد الأدلة على نبوته عليه السلام، فقد تحقّق بالفعل ما أخبر به من إسلام أبناء المشركين فيما بعد، -وهى الثمرة العاشرة - من ثمار الرحلة. 
18- أسلم الجنّ ونصروا دين الله في وقت كان أكثر البشر فيه ضالون لا يعقلون شيئا ولا يهتدون.*
*19-* *لابد من اليقين المطلق والثقة التامة بموعود الله ، ومهما طال الليل فلابد من طلوع الفجر وسطوع الشمس*.
*20- ج**واز طلب الاستعانة بغير المسلم في حالات الضرورة .
21-**الدرس الرابع عشر وهو وجوب" رد الجميل " ومكافأة من يسدى إلينا معروفا ولو كان كافرا*.
*22-* *وهكذا تأتى"المنحة" بعد" المحنة" ، ويأتي العطاء بعد الابتلاء .
(( وهى الثمرة الخامسة عشرة للرحلة الخالدة إلى الطائف)) .*
*23-* *بل إن الهزيمة في أحد جاءت تأكيدا للمنهج وانتصارا له ، لأن هؤلاء لو انتصروا رغم مخالفتهم أوامر الرسول عليه السلام ، لتكررت المخالفات بعد ذلك ، ولحسب كثير من الناس أن العصيان لن يضرهم شيئا، فيحدث بسبب ذلك خلل وفتنة وفساد كبير.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 18 :

ما يستفاد :

1- مشروعية ضرب المثل وتشبيه شيء موصوف بصفة بمثله مسلوب الصفة ، وفيه بلاغة عائشة وحسن تأنيها في الأمور .
2- قوله  : ( في التي لم يرتع منها ) أي أوثر ذلك في الاختيار على غيره ، فلا يرد على ذلك كون الواقع منه أن الذي تزوج من الثيبات أكثر ، ويحتمل أن تكون عائشة كنت بذلك عن المحبة بل عن أدق من ذلك .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 9 / 152 ) ]

3- واستدلوا بهذا الحديث - " تزوجني رسول الله  في شوال" - وقصدت عائشة بهذا الكلام رد ما كانت الجاهلية عليه وما يتخيله بعض العوام اليوم من كراهة التزوج والتزويج والدخول في شوال وهذا باطل لا أصل له وهو من آثار الجاهلية كانوا يتطيرون بذلك لما في اسم شوال من الإشالة والرفع .
[ صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي رحمهما الله ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 19 :

ما يستفاد :

1- يجوز للرجل الدخول على من لم يكن في يومها من نسائه والتأنيس لها ..
2- بيان حسن خلقه  وأنه كان خير الناس لأهله .
3- جواز هبة المرأة نوبتها لضرتها .
[ المصدر : عون المعبود العظيم آبادي ( 6 / 137 ) ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*نتوقف و نكمل* *" ما يستفاد من السيرة النبوية "** بعد رمضان إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *نتوقف و نكمل* *" ما يستفاد من السيرة النبوية "** بعد رمضان إن شاء الله تعالى*


بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

عدنا ولله الحمد ،، لإكمال ما يستفاد من السيرة النبوية كما نرجو تفاعل أعضاء مجلس الألوكة في ذكر ما يستفاد وما صح من سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،، بارك الله في إدارة مجلس الألوكة في تثبيت الموضوع وذلك لأهميته وما وجد هذا المجلس إلا لمدارسة ميراث النبوة ، وها نحن مع سيرة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ..
قال ابن حجر رحمه الله :
هنيئا لاصحاب خير الورى *** وطوبى لاصحاب اخباره
اولائك فازوا بتذكيره *** ونحن سعدنا بتذكاره
وهم سبقونا الى نصره *** وها نحن تباع انصاره
ولما حرمنا لقى عينه *** عكفنا على حفظ آثاره

جزى الله الجميع من إدارة المجلس وصاحب الموضوع خير الجزاء

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*مشاركة رقم 21:

ما يستفاد  :
ملاحظة الحديث الموجود في سنن أبي داود وجدته برقم : 4721 في كتاب عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود .

1- بيان ما كان عليه أبو لهب من الصد عن الدعوة ومحاربتها حتى خارج مكة .
2- بيان شرف سويد بن الصامت الملقب بالكامل إذ كان أول من لقيه رسول الله  وعرض عليه الإسلام فاستحسنه ونقل خبره إلى المدينة . 
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

مشاركة رقم 22 :

ما يستفاد :

1- المعجزات ليست ضرورية لحصول الإيمان فقد رأى كفار قريش آيات عظاما ولم يؤمنوا .
2- تقرير حادثة الإسراء والمعراج وثبوتها بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع وأن الإسراء والمعراج كانا بالروح والجسد معا .
3- سبق أبي بكر وفضله وسبب تلقيبه بالصديق فرضي الله عنه وأرضاه .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ص 92 ]

4- قال النووي : معناه أن الطست كان فيها شيء يحصل به زيادة في كمال الإيمان وكمال الحكمة وهذا الملء يحتمل أنه يكون على حقيقته ، وتجسيد المعاني جائز كما جاء أن سورة البقرة تجيء يوم القيامة كأنها ظلة ، والموت في صورة كبش ، وكذلك وزن الأعمال وغير ذلك من أحوال الغيب . 
5- وقال ابن أبي جمرة : فيه أن الحكمة ليس بعد الإيمان أجل منها ، ولذلك قرنت معه ، ويؤيده قوله تعالى : { ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا } وأصح ما قيل في الحكمة أنها وضع الشيء في محله ، أو الفهم في كتاب الله ، فعلى التفسير الثاني قد توجد الحكمة دون الإيمان وقد لا توجد ، وعلى الأول فقد يتلازمان ؛ لأن الإيمان يدل على الحكمة . 
[ المصدر : فتح الباري ( 7 / 257 - 258  ) ]

6-  قوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : ( ... فاخترت اللبن فقيل : أصبت أصاب الله بك أمتك على الفطرة ) ... ومعنى أصاب الله بك أي أراد بك الفطرة والخير والفضل .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 1 / 193 ) ]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*مشاركة رقم 29 :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان شرف أهل بيعة العقبة الأولى وعلى رأسهم أسعد بن زرارة .
2- بيان فضل مصعب بن عمير شهيد أحد رضي الله عنه إذ ضرب المثل في حسن الدعوة والصبر على البلاء فرضي الله عمن ترضى عن مصعب من كل مؤمن موحد .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ص 98 - 99 ]

3- وفي هذا الحديث فوائد منها تحريم هذه المذكورات وما في معناها .
4- ومنها الدلالة لمذهب أهل الحق أن المعاصي غير الكفر لا يقطع لصاحبها بالنار إذا مات ولم يتب منها بل هو بمشيئة الله تعالى إن شاء عفا عنه وإن شاء عذبه خلافا للخوارج والمعتزلة .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 11 / 186 ) ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*مشاركة رقم : 30 :

ما يستفاد :

1- شرف أهل بيعة العقبة الثانية وفضل النقباء منهم وهم اثنا عشر رجلا .
2- بيان عداوة الشيطان إذ صرخ متألما لما شاهد من نصرة الإسلام وأغرى المشركين بالمؤمنين وأذاع خبر بيعة العقبة فلعنة الله عليه .
3- أن العباس بن عبادة العوفي هو الوحيد الذي ظفر بلقب مهاجر أنصاري ... فإنه خرج إلى رسول الله  بمكة وأقام معه بها ، فكان يقال له : مهاجر أنصاري استشهد بأحد رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وجعل الجنة مأواه .
4- أقام رسول الله  بمكة ينتظر إذن ربه تعالى له في الهجرة إلى المدينة . 
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*مشاركة رقم 31 :

ما يستفاد :

1- أن أول من هاجر من قريش من بني مخزوم إلى المدينة كان أبا سلمة بن عبدالأسد بن هلال ، واسمه عبدالله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*مشاركة رقم 31 :

ما يستفاد :

1- أن أول من هاجر من قريش من بني مخزوم إلى المدينة كان أبا سلمة بن عبدالأسد بن هلال ، واسمه عبدالله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه .
2- بيان مدى حب الصديق للرسول  ، إذ كان يرغب في صحبته حتى إنه لما أذن للرسول  بالهجرة ..
3- أن النبي  كان قد أرسل مع أهل بيعة العقبة الأولى مصعب بن عمير بن هاشم بن عبدمناف ، وأمره أن يقرئهم القرآن ويعلمهم الإسلام ويفقههم في الدين فكان أول من لقب بالمقرئ ..
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*مشاركة رقم 32 :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان أن النبي  كان يأخذ بالأسباب وبالحزم فيها ..أعد الراحلة للسفر والخريت العالم بالطرق ومسالكها و .. دخوله غار ثور مع صاحبه استخفاء عن أعين المشركين الطالبين له .
2- بيان طبيوبة أسرة الصديق نساءا ورجالا ، وبيان سبب لقب أسماء ذات النطاقين .
3- بيان مدى ما بذلت قريش في سبيل قتل النبي  ، والقضاء على الإسلام .
4- تجلي آية النبوة في سقوط فرس سراقة وعجزه عن الوصول إلى النبي  .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

5- بيان عظيم توكل النبي  حتى في هذا المقام .
6- ومنها بذله - أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه - نفسه ومفارقته أهله وماله ورياسته في طاعة الله تعالى ورسوله وملازمة النبي  ومعاداة الناس فيه ومنها جعله نفسه وقاية عنه وغير ذلك .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*مشاركة رقم 33 :

ما يستفاد :

1- من الجن مؤمنون ، وإن كلامهم ليسمع ، وإن لم تر ذواتهم .
2- فضل أم معبد وهي عاتكة بنت خالد .
3- تجلي آية النبوة المحمدية في در الشاة وسقي الرسول  أهل بيت أم معبد وسائر أفراد رفقته .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب  يا محب لأبي بكر الجزائري ] 

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

مشاركةرقم 34 : 

ما يستفاد :

1- قوله : ( أي بيوت أهلنا أقرب ) ... وأطلق عليهم أهله لقرابة ما بينهم من النساء ، لأن منهم والدة عبدالمطلب جده وهي سلمى بنت عوف من بني مالك بن النجار .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ] 

2- هذا تصريح بإباحة الثوم وهو مجمع عليه لكن يكره لمن أراد حضور المسجد أو حضور جمع في غير المسجد أو مخاطبة الكبار ويلحق بالثوم كل ما له رائحة كريهة .
3- وفيه منقبة ظاهرة لأبي أيوب الأنصاري رضي الله عنه من أوجه منها : نزوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومنها أدبه معه ، ومنها موافقته في ترك الثوم .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ] 

4- بيان أن مسجد قباء كان أول مسجد بني في الإسلام .
5- بيان أول جمعة صليت في الإسلام هي تلك التي صلاها رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في مسجد بني سالم بن عوف .
6- بيان عظم فرحة الأنصار بمقدم الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، وما أبدوه من حفاوة وترحيب لم يسبق لهما نظير في التاريخ البشري قط .
7- بيان فوز أبي أيوب خالد بن زيد بنزول الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بداره، وإقامنه بها حتى بنى مسجده وحجرات نسائه بإزائه .
8- بيان أدب أبي أيوب وكمال حبه لرسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  إذ لم تطب نفسه أن يسكن في أعلى المنزل والرسول في أسفله .
9- مشروعية التماس البركة من آثار النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: .
[ هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

10- ( لعبوا حرابهم ) أي برماح صغيرة جمع حربة .
[ عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود ]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*مشاركة رقم 35 :

ما يستفاد :

1- فيه جواز الارتجاز وقول الأشعار في حال الاعمار والاسفار ونحوها لتنشيط النفوس وتسهيل الأعمال والمشي عليها .
2- فيه جواز نبش القبور الدارسة وأنه إذا أزيل ترابها المختلط بصديدهم ودمائهم جازت الصلاة في تلك الأرض ، وجواز اتخاذ موضعها مسجدا إذا طيبت أرضه .
3- وفيه أن الأرض التي دفن فيها الموتى ودرست يجوز بيعها ، وأنها باقية على ملك صاحبها وورثته من بعده إذا لم توقف .
4- فيه جواز قطع الأشجار المثمرة للحاجة والمصلحة لاستعمال خشبها ، أو ليغرس موضعها غيرها أو لخوف سقوطها على شيء تتلفه أو لاتخاذ موضعها مسجدا ...
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 5 / 7- 8 ) ]

5- بيان فضل المسجد النبوي الشريف .
6- بيان فضل الأنصار وهم سكان المدينة الذين آووا و نصروا .
[ هذا الحبيب  لأبي بكر الجزائري ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*مشاركة رقم 36 : 

ما يستفاد :

1- الاتصال باليهود بواسطة عبدالله بن سلام رضي الله عنه ، ودعوتهم إلى الإسلام .
[ هذا الحبيب  لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*مشاركة رقم 37 :

ما يستفاد :

1- كررت -أمنا عائشة رضي الله عنها - لفظ ركعتين لتفيد عموم التثنية لكل صلاة .
2- قوله : ( وكان أول مولود ولد في الإسلام ) أي بالمدينة من المهاجرين ، فأما من ولد بغير المدينة من المهاجرين فقيل عبدالله بن جفعر بالحبشة ، وأما من الأنصار بالمدينة فكان أول مولود ولد لهم بعد الهجرة مسلمة بن مخلد كما رواه ابن أبي شبية ، وقيل : النعمان بن بشير .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]

3- استحباب الدعاء للمولود عند تحنيكه ومسحه للتبريك . 
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ]

4- فضيلة أسماء بنت الصديق وولدها عبدالله بتحنيك رسول الله  له .
5- معرفة أول مولود ولد في الإسلام للمهاجرين والأنصار وهما عبدالله والنعمان .
6- موت فضلاء الرجال يعد رزية تؤلم المؤمنين وتحزنهم .
[ هذا الحبيب  لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا على هذا المجهود الرائع؛ واصلى بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*مشاركة رقم 38 :

ما يستفاد :

1- ( حي على الصلاة ) : قال الطيبي : معنى الحيعلتين هلم بوجهك وسريرتك إلى الهدى عاجلا ، والفوز بالنعيم آجلا .
[ عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود ( 2 / 140 ) ]

2- ففي الحديث دليل على اتخاذ المؤذن حسن الصوت .
3- ( فقال رسول الله  فلله الحمد ) حيث أظهر الحق ظهورا وازداد في البيان نورا ، قاله القاري .
[ تحفة الأحوذي ( 1 / 409 ) ]

4- رؤيا المؤمن صالحة وتحمل البشرى له ولمن رؤيت له .
5- بيان صيغة الأذان والإقامة ، وفضل عبدالله بن زيد وعمر بن الخطاب لرؤياهما الأذان في المنام .
6- مشروعية مخالفة اليهود والنصارى .
7- بيان أن المؤذن ذا الصوت الندي أولى بالأذان من غيره .
8- بيان فضل بلال ، وأنه أول مؤذن في الإسلام .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*مشاركة رقم 39 : 

ما يستفاد :

1- إن من أبرز الجهود التي بذلها الحبيب  في الإصلاح والتأسيس والبناء كتابه الذي كتبه فضمنه ميثاقا في غاية الدقة ، وحسن السياسة فألف بين سكان المدينة من الأنصار والمهاجرين وجيرانهم من طوائف اليهود وربط بينهم فأصبحوا به كتله واحدة يستطيعون أن يقفوا في وجه كل من يريد أهل المدينة بسوء .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
مشاركة رقم 40 :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان تقيد الرسول  بالإذن من ربه فلا يأتي ولا يذر غالبا إلا بإذن من ربه عز وجل .
2- بيان أول سرية في الإسلام ، وأنها سرية حمزة عم رسول الله  .
3- بيان الكمال المحمدي في إرساله عمه والمهاجرين دون الأنصار لتلقي عير قريش .
4- بيان أن أول لواء عقد في الإسلام كان لواء سرية حمزة بن عبدالمطلب رضي الله عنه .
[ هذا الحبيب  لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*مشاركة رقم 41 :

ما يستفاد :

1- ( فقلت هيه هيه ) : وفي رواية مسلم فقلت هه هه حتى ذهب نفسي . قال النووي : بإسكان الهاء الثانية وهي كلمة يقولها المبهور حتى يتراجع إلى حال سكونه . 
[ عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود ( 13 / 229 ) ]

2- فيه استحباب تنظيف العروس وتزيينها لزوجها واستحباب اجتماع النساء لذلك ولأنه يتضمن إعلان النكاح ولأنهن يؤانسها ويؤدبنها ويعلمنها آدابها حال الزفاف وحال لقائها الزوج .
3- فيه استحباب التزويج والتزوج والدخول في شوال ، وقد نص أصحابنا على استحبابه واستدلوا بهذا الحديث وقصدت عائشة بهذا الكلام رد ما كانت الجاهلية عليه وما يتخيله بعض العوام اليوم من كراهة التزوج والتزويج والدخول في شوال وهذا باطل لا أصل له وهو من آثار الجاهلية كانوا يتطيرون بذلك لما في اسم شوال من الإشالة والرفع .
4- وأما المؤاخاة في الإسلام والمحالفة على طاعة الله تعالى والتناصر في الدين والتعاون على البر والتقوى وإقامة الحق فهذا باق لم ينسخ وهذا معنى قوله  في هذه الأحاديث : ( وأيما حلف كان في الجاهلية لم يزدة الإسلام إلا شدة ) . 
[ شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم رحمهما الله  ( 9 / 178 - 179 ) ، ( 16 / 67 ) ]

5- من مظاهر الكمال المحمدي أن يرسل عمّيه حمزة وعبيدة للغزو دون غيرهما من أصحابه من الأنصار والمهاجرين ، ليضرب المثل في الكمال الخلقي والروحي .
6- فضل مسطح بن أثاثة حيث قلد اللواء وهو ابن خال أبي بكر الصديق .
7- بيان فضل سعد بن أبي وقاص حيث عقد له النبي  لواء وأرسله على سرية يقودها إلى جهاد الكفار .
8- شرف المقداد بن الأسود حيث حمل راية الجهاد في سبيل الله .
9- بيان كمال طاعة أصحاب رسول الله  ، في الالتزام بما يعهد به إليهم .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ] 

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

!!! أين المشاركات الأخرى ؟؟؟
ما سبب حذفها ؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

نكمل إن شاء الله ما يستفاد من سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 42 :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان ما اضطلع به الحبيب  من أعباء الجهاد والدعوة إذا ما فرغ من غزوة حتى تهيأ لأخرى وأعد لها ، فجزاها الله عن الإسلام وأمته خير ما جزى به نبيا عن أمته .
2- بيان الكمال المحمدي في حسن التدبير ، وكمال التصرف وعظيم الرشد في كل أعماله .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> !!! أين المشاركات الأخرى ؟؟؟
> ما سبب حذفها ؟


واضح أنه كانت هناك مشاكل فنية، فقد حذفت لي مشاركات كثيرة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> واضح أنه كانت هناك مشاكل فنية، فقد حذفت لي مشاركات كثيرة


*
قدر الله وما شاء فعل ،، وهذه سيرة النبي  نحتاج لمعرفة الصحيح منها وبيانها وتقريبها للمسلمين :
جاءَ رجلٌ إلى رسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللَّهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ فقالَ يا رسولَ اللهِ متى قيامُ السَّاعةِ ؟ فقامَ النَّبيُّ صلَّى اللَّهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ إلى الصَّلاةِ فلمَّا قَضى صلاتَه قالَ أينَ السَّائلُ عن قيامِ السَّاعةِ فقالَ الرَّجلُ أنا يا رسولَ اللَّهِ قالَ ما أعددتَ لَها قالَ يا رسولَ اللهِ ما أعددتُ لَها كبيرَ صلاةٍ ولا صومٍ إلَّا أنِّي أحبُّ اللَّهَ ورسولَه فقالَ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللَّهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ المرءُ معَ من أحبَّ وأنتَ معَ مَن أحببتَ فما رأيتُ فرحَ المسلمونَ بعدَ الإسلامِ فرحَهم بِهذا .
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 43 :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان أول غنيمة كانت في الإسلام ، وخمست بإلهام من الله تعالى حتى فرض الله تعالى بعد ذلك تخميس الغنائم .
2- بيان أن سرية عبدالله بن جحش كانت مقدمة لغزوة بدر الكبرى .
[ هذا الحبيب  لأبو بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

3- فيه حديث البراء ، وهو دليل على جواز النسخ ووقوعه .
4- وفيه قبول خبر الواحد .
5- وفيه جواز الصلاة الواحدة إلى جهتين وهذا هو الصحيح عند أصحابنا من صل إلى جهة بالاجتهاد ، ثم تغير اجتهاده في أثنائها فيستدير إلى الجهة الأخرى ..
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 5 / 8-9 ) ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 44 : 

ما يستفاد :

1- العمل بمشروعية : جزاء السيئة سيئة مثلها ، إذ قريش طردت المؤمنين وصادرت أموالهم . فاعتراض عيرها لأخذ ما معها من أموال كان عدلا لا ظلم فيه .
2- بيان تاريخ غزوة بدر وأنها في رمضان من السنة الثانية من الهجرة . 
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رجمه الله ] 

3- وفي الحديث معجزات للنبي  ظاهرة .
4- ما كان عليه سعد بن معاذ من قوة النفس واليقين .
5- وفيه أن شأن العمرة كان قديما .
6- وأن الصحابة كان مأذونا لهم في الاعتمار من قبل أن يعتمر النبي  بخلاف الحج ، والله أعلم .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 45 :

ما يستفاد :

1- فيه استشارة الأصحاب وأهل الرأي والخبرة .
[ صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي رحمهما الله ( 12 / 105) ]

2- مشروعية الشورى وإنها من الواجبات الضرورية في كل ما يهم أمر المسلمين ، لاستشارة رسول الله  أصحابه في أمر قتال المشركين في بدر .
3- وجوب مراعاة العهود والمواثيق والالتزام بها تجلى هذا في طلب النبي  بيان موقف الأنصاري من القتال معه فيما لو حدث قتال بعد نجاة العير .
4- بيان فضل أبي بكر وعمر والمقداد بن عمرو وسعد بن معاذ ، تجلى ذلك في كلماتهم التي قالوها للرسول  عند طلبه المشورة من أفراد أصحابه حيث قرت بذلك عينا النبي  .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 46 :

ما يستفاد :

1- خذلان الشيطان إخوانه من المشركين إذ فر هاربا لما رأى الملائكة في ساحة المعركة بعد أن أجارهم ودخل المعركة معهم .
2- بيان أن من ضروريات الحرب بث العيون للتعرف على تحركات العدو ، وعلى أماكن وتقدير قواته وحزر قوته ، ومعرفة مدى قدراته .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب  يا محب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 47 :

ما يستفاد :

1- أشار المصنف بذكر هذا الحديث إلى أن النبي  كما لبس الدرع فيما ذكره في الباب ذكر الدرع ونسبه إلى بعض الشجعان من الصحابة فدل على مشروعيته وأن لبسها لا ينافي التوكل .
2- جواز إعانة المبارز رفيقه .
3- وفيه فضيلة ظاهرة لحمزة وعلي وعبيدة بن الحارث رضي الله عنهم .
[ المصدر : فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]

4- وفيه استحباب استقبال القبلة في الدعاء ورفع اليدين فيه وأنه لا بأس برفع الصوت في الدعاء .
5- قوله  :( لا يتقدمن أحد منكم إلى شيء حتى أكون أنا دونه ) أي قدامه متقدما في ذلك الشيء لئلا يفوت شيء من المصالح التي لا تعلمونها .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ]

6- قتال الملائكة في معركة بدر .. وظهور آثارهم آية النبوة المحمدية .
7- آية حفنة الحصا التي رمى بها النبي  فأصابت جيشا بكامله فخبّلته ، وأصابته بالتمزق والهزيمة من آيات النبوة المحمدية .
[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ] 

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 48 :

ما يستفاد :

1- قتال الملائكة في معركة بدر ورؤية بعضهم وظهور آثارهم آية النبوة المحمدية .
2- بيان هلاك المستهزئين مصداقا لقول الله تعالى لرسوله وهو في مكة : { إنا كفيناك المستهزئين } إذ هلك بالمعركة جلهم ..
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمة الله ]

3- وفي هذا الحديث من الفوائد المبادرة إلى الخيرات والاشتياق إلى الفضائل .
4- وفيه الغضب لله ولرسوله  .
5- وفيه أنه ينبغي أن لا يحتقر أحد فقد يكون بعض من يستصغر عن القيام بأمر أكبر مما في النفوس وأحق بذلك الأمر كما جرى لهذين الغلامين .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمه الله ( 12 / 56) ]*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا على هذا المجهود الرائع في مدارسة سيرة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بارك الله فيكم ،، هناك اقتراح :
أخي الكريم موضوعكم يتميز بالأسلوب التحليلي المبسط للسيرة مما يجعل طلبة العلم وعوام الناس يسهل عليهم فهم السيرة  بـــــ  :
- ذكر معاني الكلمات مع شرحها .
- ذكر صحة الحديث 
- العناوين الدقيقة للأحداث .
- شرح الأحاديث المذكورة بشكل سلسل .
- إضافة إلى ما يستفاد .

ارجو أن يتضح الاقتراح :
- بعد اكمال الموضوع إلى نهاية السيرة إن شاء الله .
- سيخرج لنا كتاب وهو كملحق أو كتهذيب أو كمصطلح للسيرة النبوية !! كيف ذلك ؟
- حيث يصبح الكتاب يحتوي على :
 عناوين السيرة دون المادة العلمية حيث يقتصر على ذكر العنوان وفيه ذكر معاني الكلمات وشرحها مع ذكر درجة الحديث وما يستفاد .
هنا يكون هذا الكتاب يستخدم مع جميع كتب سير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  .


ارجو أن يكون الاقتراح واضحا*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 49 :

ما يستفاد :

1- من حديث البراء أن قتلى بدر من الكفار كانوا سبعين ، وكأن الذين طرحوا في القليب كانوا الرؤساء منهم ثم من قريش ، وخصوا بالمخاطبة المذكورة لما تقدم منهم من المعاندة ، وطرح باقي القتلى في أمكنة أخرى .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 377 ) ]

2- قوله  : ( من ينظر إلينا ما صنع أبو جهل ) سبب السؤال عنه أن يعرف أنه مات ليستبشر المسلمون بذلك وينكف شره عنهم .
3- قال أصحابنا وهذا السحب إلى القليب ليس دفنا لهم ولا صيانة وحرمة بل لدفع رائحتهم المؤذية والله أعلم .
[ شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم ( 12/ 135) ، ( 17/ 170)]

*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نسأل الله تعالى أن ينفعنا بما نُسَطِّرُ

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين ،، نسأل الله الإخلاص بالقول والعمل ..
وما من كاتب إلا سيفنى ... ويبقى الدهر ما كتبت يداه 
فلا تكتب بخطك غير شيء  ... يسرك في القيامة أن تراه

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 50 :

ما يستفاد :

1- قال الشيخ تقي الدين السبكي : سئلت عن الحكمة في قتال الملائكة مع النبي  مع أن جبريل قادر على أن يدفع الكفار بريشة من جناحيه ، فقلت : وقع ذلك لإرادة أن يكون الفعل للنبي  وأصحابه ، وتكون الملائكة مددا على عادة مدة الجيوش رعاية لصورة الأسباب وسنتها التي أجراها الله تعالى في عباده . والله تعالى هو فاعل الجميع والله أعلم .
2- قوله : ( لا تذرون ) ... أي لا تتركون من الفداء شيئا ، وزاد الكشميهني في روايته ( لا تذرون له ) أي للعباس . قيل : والحكمة في ذلك أنه خشي أن يكون ذلك محاباة له لكونه عمه لا لكونه قريبهم من النساء فقط ، وفيه إشارة إلى أن القريب لا ينبغي له أن يتظاهر بما يؤذي قريبه وإن كان في الباطن يكره ما يؤذيه ، ففي ترك قبول ما يتبرع له من الأنصار به من الفداء تأديب لمن يقع له مثل ذلك .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]

3- مشروعية فداء الأسرى أو قتلهم أو المن عليهم إذ رد هذا إلى الإمام يحكم بما فيه خير للإسلام والمسلمين .
4- موافقة عمر رضي الله عنه ربه في أسرى بدر ، إذ كان قتلهم أولى من فدائهم .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

ارجو توضيح المعنى بالضبط من قول ابن حجر رحمه الله ؟ 




> *2- قوله : ( لا تذرون ) ... أي لا تتركون من الفداء شيئا ، وزاد الكشميهني في روايته ( لا تذرون له ) أي للعباس . قيل : والحكمة في ذلك أنه خشي أن يكون ذلك محاباة له لكونه عمه لا لكونه قريبهم من النساء فقط ، وفيه إشارة إلى أن القريب لا ينبغي له أن يتظاهر بما يؤذي قريبه وإن كان في الباطن يكره ما يؤذيه ، ففي ترك قبول ما يتبرع له من الأنصار به من الفداء تأديب لمن يقع له مثل ذلك .
> [ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]
> 
> *

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أي: أن القريب وإن كان يكره ما يؤذي قريبه، إلا أنه ينبغي له ألا يظهر ذلك، حتى لا يُشْعِرُ مَنْ حوله بالتفرقة.
وفي ترك قبول ذلك أيضًا تأديب لمن يحارب المسلمين فلا يظن أن أحدًا سوف يحابيه لقرابة أو غير ذلك.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكم ،، هل كان مراد الأنصار أنه يتم إطلاق سراح العباس بدون فداء ؟ وكان مراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يدفع له الفداء حتى لا تكون هناك محاباة لعمه العباس ؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بارك الله فيكم ،، هل كان مراد الأنصار أنه يتم إطلاق سراح العباس بدون فداء ؟ وكان مراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يدفع له الفداء حتى لا تكون هناك محاباة لعمه العباس ؟


نعم؛ كان هذا مرادهم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 51 :

ما يستفاد :

1- مشروعية صلاة العيد ، وزكاة الفطر وأنها من سنن الإسلام الواجبة .
2- وفاة رقية بنت رسول  .
3- أول صلاة عيد وأضحيته كانت في هذه السنة إذ صلى بهم الرسول  وضحى وضحى أصحابه ..
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ولما قدم أبو العاص بن الربيع مكة أمرها باللحوق بأبيها فخرجتْ تجهَّز، فلقيتها هند بنت عتبة، فقالت: يا بنت محمد ألم يبلغني أنك تريدين اللحوق بأبيك؟ فقالت: ما أردت ذلك، فقالت: أي ابنة عمي، لا تفعلي، إن كانت لك حاجة بمتاع مما يرفق بك في سفرك، أو بمال تتبلغين به إلىٰ أبيك، فإن عندي حاجتك، فلا تضْطَّني([4]) مني فإنه لا يدخل بين النساء ما بين الرجال، تقول زينب: والله ما أراها قالت ذلك إلا لتفعل، ولكني خِفتُها، فأنكرت أن أكون أريد ذلك، وتجهَّزتُ.


لا إله إلا الله ،، مالي أرى المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة تنادي بها بعض نساء الأمة ، وليس الذكر كالأنثى ..
ها هي هند بنت عتبة لم تكن مسلمة ترفقت بزينب رضي الله عنها بنت رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، لأنها امرأة و أمامها سفر وتظل المرأة ضعيفة بطبيعتها ، وتحتاج من يعينها بعد الله تعالى ، ورفضت هند أن تدخل النساء في شؤون الرجال فلهم ما لهم وللنساء ما لهن ، نعم للعدل بين الرجل والمرأة ولا للمساواة فليس الذكر كالأنثى .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 52 :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان ما كان عليه العرب في الجاهلية من بعض الكمالات كالأمانة والنجدة والعفة .
2- وصول زينب بنت رسول الله  مهاجرة من مكة إلى المدينة النبوية .
[ هذا الحبيب  لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 53: * *

ما يستفاد :

1- وفي الحديث دليل على أنه ينبغي تقديم شيء للزوجة قبل الدخول بها جبرا لخاطرها وهو معروف عند الناس كافة .
[ عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود ( 6 / 128 ) ]

2- آية النبوة المحمدية في إخباره  عمير بما قاله في الحجر مع صفوان وليس معهما أحد إلا الله .
[ هذا الحبيب  لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> نعم للعدل بين الرجل والمرأة ولا للمساواة فليس الذكر كالأنثى .


نعم؛ الإسلام دين عدل، وليس دين مساواة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
تابع/ مشاركة 54:


ما يستفاد :


1- تسجيل خيانة اليهود وغدرهم وانعدام وفائهم بأي التزام يدعونه .
2- بيان فضل المؤمن الذي غضب لله فقتل اليهودي الساخر من المؤمنة فقتل شهيدا رضي الله عنه .
3- تسجيل الكرم المحمدي في أعظم صورة وأعلى مثال ، وذلك بين ظاهر في قبوله شفاعة ابن أبي وعفوه عن الخائنين الغدر عليهم لعائن الله .
4- فضيلة عبادة بن الصامت الذي تبرأ من اليهود وأعلن ولاءه لله ولرسوله وللمؤمنين .
5- نزول آية المائدة في الرد والتنديد بابن أبي عليه لعائن الله لنفاقه وكفره .
**[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 55 :


ما يستفاد :


1- تقرير مبدأ محاربة من يحارب ومسالمة من يسالم .
2- مشروعية الاستخلاف عند غيبة الحاكم العام .
3- حلية الغنائم وهي من خصائص هذه الأمة .
4- بيان أن المشركين من العرب كانوا يغتسلون من الجنابة وهي مكرمة فيهم من بقايا دين إسماعيل وإبراهيم ، ومن ذلك الختان فقد كانوا يختنون .
5- بيان أن مشركي العرب كانوا يؤمنون بالله ويحلفون ويبرون أيمانهم .
6- بيان أن الخروج للجهاد بنيته يحصل به الأجر ولو لم يقاتل.
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 62 : 

ما يستفاد :

1- فيه دليل على أن تقبيل المسلم بعد الموت والبكاء عليه جائز .
[ عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود رحمه الله ( 8 / 341 ) ]

2- ( قبل عثمان بن مظعون ) هو أخ رضاعي لرسول الله  .
3- قال صاحب المشكاة : هاجر الهجرتين وشهد بدرا وكان حرم الخمر في الجاهلية ، وهو أول من مات من المهاجرين بالمدينة ..
[ تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي ( 4 / 48 ) ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 63 : 

ما يستفاد :

1- مشروعية الخروج إلى العدو وتتبعه إرهابا له .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 64 :** 

ما يستفاد :

1- وإنما يكون الغدر بعد أمان موجود وكان كعب قد نقض عهد النبي  ولم يؤمنه محمد بن مسلمة ورفقته ولكنه استأنس بهم فتمكنوا من غير عهد ولا أمان ..
2- ففيه دليل على جواز التعريض وهو أن يأتي بكلام باطنه صحيح ويفهم منه المخاطب غير ذلك فهذا جائز في الحرب وغيرها ما لم يمنع به حقا شرعيا .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله تعالى ( 12 / 136 ) ]

3- وفيه جواز قتل المشرك بغير دعوة إذا كانت الدعوة العامة قد بلغته .
4- وفيه جواز الكلام الذي يحتاج إليه في الحرب ولو لم يقصد قائله حقيقته .
5- وفيه دلالة على قوة فطنة امرأته المذكورة وصحة حديثها ، وبلاغتها في إطلاقها أن الصوت يقطر منه الدم .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 425 ) ]

6- آية نبوة الحبيب محمد  إذ شفى الله الجريح ذا النزيف الخطير بريقته الطيبة الطاهرة .
7- فضيلة محمد بن مسلمة رضي الله عنه بقتله كعب الطاغية عليه لعائن الله .
8- بيان آثار قتل كعب إذ أصبح كل يهودي خائفا على نفسه لا يطمئن على حياته .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 65 :

ما يستفاد :

1- زواج عثمان بن عفان الخليفة الراشد بأم كلثوم بنت رسول الله  بعد وفاة أختها رقية رضي الله عنهما وأرضاهما .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 66 :

ما يستفاد :

1- مظاهر العزم والحزم لدى الحبيب محمد  .
2- آية النبوة المحمدية في انهزام المشركين بمجرد تحركه  نحوهم .
3- فضيلة ابن أم مكتوم لاستخلاف رسول الله له غير ما مرة إماما و حاكما .
4- جواز تولية الأعمى إذا كان ذا أهلية للولاية من الإيمان والعلم والتقوى .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 5- وفي جمادىٰ الآخرة من هذه السنة: كانت سرية زيد بن حارثة رضي الله عنه إلىٰ القَرَدَةِ، فغنموا عيرًا ومالاً لقريش.
> وسرية زيد بن حارثة التي بعثه رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيها حين أصاب عير قريش، وفيها أبو سفيان بن حرب علىٰ القَرَدَة، ماء من مياه نجد، وكان من حديثها: أنَّ قريشًا خافوا طريقهم الذي كانوا يسلكون إلىٰ الشام، حين كان من وقعة بدر ما كان، فسلكوا طريق العراق، فخرج منهم تُجار فيهم: أبو سفيان بن حرب، ومعه فضة كثيرة، وهي عُظْم تجارتهم، واستأجروا رجلاً من بني بكر بن وائل، يقال له: فرات بن حيَّان يدُلُّهم علىٰ الطريق.
> فبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زيد بن حارثة فلقيهم علىٰ ذلك الماء، فأصاب تلك العير وما فيها، فقدم بها علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم([]). 
> 
> ([1]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/240.


*
إضافة - من كتاب هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله - :
" وأسروا معها الدليل وهو فرات بن حبان من بني بكر بن وائل استأجره أبو سفيان ليدلهم على مسالك الطريق الجديد لقوافلهم .
ولما وصل زيد المدينة سلم الغنائم إلى النبي  ، ومنها الأسير فرات بن حبان الوائلي .
وأسلم فرات وحسن إسلامه .."





تابع / مشاركة رقم 67 :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان مدى أثر هزيمة قريش في بدر حتى أصبحت في رعب وخوف لانظير لهما .
2- فضيلة زيد بن حارثة لاختياره لهذه السرية المظفرة قائدا ناجحا .
3- بيان أن النبي  كثيرا ما ما كان يكلف المهاجرين دون الأنصار في شأن الغزو والحرب خارج المدينة نظرا إلى بنود بيعة العقبة .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ] *

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 69 :

ما يستفاد :

1- قوله :( وكنت أوجد عليه ) أي أشد موجدة أي غضبا على أبي بكر من غضبي على عثمان ، وذلك لأمرين : 
أحدهما : ما كان بينهما من أكيد المودة ، ولأن النبي  كان آخى بينهما ، وأما عثمان فلعله كان تقدم من عمر رده فلم يعتب عليه حيث لم يجبه لما سبق منه في حقه .
والثاني : لكون عثمان أجابه أولا ثم اعتذر له ثانيا ، ولكون أبي بكر لم يعد عليه جوابا .
2- وفيه عتاب الرجل لأخيه وعتبه عليه واعتذاره إليه وقد جبلت الطباع البشرية على ذلك .
3- وفيه عرض الإنسان بنته وغيرها من مولياته على من يعتقد خيره وصلاحه لما فيه من النفع العائد على المعروضة عليه ، وأنه لا استحياء في ذلك .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 9 / 222 ) ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 70 :

ما يستفاد :

1- أم المؤمنين زينب بنت خزيمة الهلالية رضي الله عنها كانت تسمى في الجاهلية بأم المساكين ، لإطعامها إياهم .
[ روضة الأنوار للمباركفوري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 74 :

ما يستفاد :

1- ولادة الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنه ، وحمل فاطمة بالحسين بعد خمسين يوما من ولادتها .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## عبدالله ابن آدم

☆☆ أفضل 5 كتب في سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اعتنت بصحيح السيرة النبوية ☆☆
☆☆ للتحميل مجانا بروابط مباشرة ☆☆
صحيح السيرة النبوية للشيخ إبراهيم العلي رحمه الله
http://archive.org/download/seirra/ali.pdf
السيرة النبوية عرض وقائع وتحليل أحداث للشيخ د.علي محمد الصلابي
http://archive.org/download/seirra/salabi.pdf
السيرة النبوية في ضوء المصادر الأصلية للشيخ د.مهدي رزق الله أحمد
http://archive.org/download/seirra/tahlil.pdf
السيرة النبوية الصحيحة للشيخ د.أكرم ضياء العمري
http://archive.org/download/seirra/senbsa.pdf
http://archive.org/download/seirra/aqbr.pdf
http://archive.org/download/seirra/aqom.pdf
سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للشيخ محمود المصري
http://archive.org/download/seirra/masri.pdf
برنامج يساعدك على تحميل الكتب (برنامج لإدارة التحميل Free Download Manager Lite Version)
http://files.freedownloadmanager.org...minst-lite.exe

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 75 :**

ما يستفاد :

1- تقرير مبدأ الشورى ، إذ استشار  أصحابه في قتال المشركين خارج المدينة أو داخلها وأخذ برأي الأغلبية .
2- بيان شجاعة الرسول  القلبية والعقلية تجلت في مواقف عديدة له  منها أنه لم يئن عزمه رجوع ابن أبي بثلث الجيش .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 76 :

ما يستفاد :

1- فيه شؤم ارتكاب النهي ، وأنه يعم ضرره من لم يقع منه ، كما قال تعالى : { واتقوا فتنة لا تصيبن الذين ظلموا منكم خاصة } .
2- وأن من آثر دنياه أضر بأمر آخرته ولم تحصل له دنياه .
3- وفيه ما كان الصحابة عليه من حب نصر الإسلام ، والرغبة في الشهادة ابتغاء مرضاة الله .
4- وفي الحديث جواز الأخذ بالشدة في الجهاد ، وبذل المرء نفسه في طلب الشهادة ، والوفاء بالعهد .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]

5- بيان كمال قيادته العسكرية ويتجلى ذلك بوضوح في اختياره مكان المعركة وزمانها ، وفي وضعه الرماة على جبل الرماة ووصيته لهم بعدم مغادرة أماكنهم مهما كانت الحال ولو رأوا الموت يتخطف إخوانهم في المعركة ، ويدل على هذا أن الهزيمة النكراء التي أصابت الأصحاب كانت نتيجة تخلي الرماة عن مراكزهم كما مر في عرض المعركة وتسجيل أحداثها .
6- بيان الآثار السيئة لتقديم الرأي على قول الرسول  ..
7- بيان أن الرغبة في الدنيا وطلبها بمعصية الله والرسول هي سبب كل بلاء ومحنة تصيب المسلمين ، في كل زمان ومكان .
8- بيان صدق وعد الله للمؤمنين بالنصر إذ ظهر ذلك في أول النهار . قال تعالى : { ولقد صدقكم الله وعده إذ تحسونهم بإذنه }
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 77 :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان  مظاهر الكمال المحمدي من شجاعة وصبر وتحمل وحسن سياسة ، وكمال تدبير .
2- بيان فضل أصحاب رسول الله  ، وما كانوا عليه من طاعة وصبر وتحمل واستجابة لله والرسول .
3- موقف عائشة بنت أبي بكر وأم سليم الأنصارية .. فما أشرف هذا الموقف وما أشرف صاحبتيه رضي الله عنهما و أرضاهما .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 78 :

ما يستفاد :

1- أن الله هيأ لعباده المؤمنين منازل في دار كرامته لا تبلغها أعمالهم ، فقيض لهم أسباب الابتلاء والمحن ليصلوا إليها .
2-  ومحصله أن هذا الجليل القدر الذي تظله الملائكة بأجنحتها لا ينبغي أن يبكى عليه بل يفرح له بما صار إليه .
3- الإرشاد إلى بر الأولاد بالآباء خصوصا بعد الوفاة ، والاستعانة على ذلك بإخبارهم بمكانتهم من القلب .
4- وفيه فضيلة لجابر لعمله بوصية أبيه بعد موته في قضاء دينه .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 433 ) ، ( 3 / 209 - 277 ) ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 79 :

ما يستفاد :

1- موقف حنظلة غسيل الملائكة : .. وبات عريسا ليلته فأيقظه صوت الجهاد فقام فلبس درعه وحمل سلاحه ولحق بالمعركة وهي دائرة فخاضها خوض الأبطال وقاتل حتى استشهد وهو جنب فغسلته الملائكة وأخبر بذلك رسول الله  .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 80 :**

ما يستفاد :

1- وفي الحديث جواز التداوي .
2- و أن الأنبياء قد يصابون ببعض العوارض الدنيوية من الجراحات والآلام والأسقام ليعظم لهم بذلك الأجر وتزداد درجاتهم رفعة ، وليتأسى بهم أتباعهم في الصبر على المكاره ، والعاقبة للمتقين .
3- قال ابن إسحاق أنزل الله النعاس أمنة لأهل اليقين فهم نيام لا يخافون ، والذين أهمتهم أنفسهم أهل النفاق في غاية الخوف والذعر .
4- منزلة أبي بكر وعمر من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وخصوصيتهما به بحيث كان أعداؤه لا يعرفون بذلك غيرهما ، إذ لم يسأل أبو سفيان عن غيرهما .
5- وأنه ينبغي للمرء أن يتذكر نعمة الله ويعترف بالتقصير عن أداء شكرها .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 81 :

ما يستفاد :

1- مظاهره صبره صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد تجلى صبره بوضوح في عدم جزعه لما أصابه وأصاب أصحابه من آلام وأحزان ، ومن فوات النصر الذي قاربه في أول النهار وخسره في آخره حيث انقلب إلى هزيمة مرة وانكسار خطير .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 82 :

ما يستفاد :

1- غزوة حمراء الأسد في اليوم الثاني بعد يوم أحد .
2- تقرير مبدأ : المؤمن لا يلدغ من جحر واحد مرتين .
3- بيان فضل أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وما كانوا عليه من طاعة وصبر وتحمل واستجابة لله والرسول .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 89 :

ما يستفاد :

1- قال العلماء : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد تبنى زيدا ودعاه ابنه وكانت العرب تفعل ذلك يتبنى الرجل مولاه أو غيره فيكون ابنا له يوارثه وينتسب إليه حتى نزلت الآية فرجع كل إنسان إلى نسبه إلا من لم يكن له نسب معروف فيضاف إلى مواليه كما قال الله تعالى : { فإن لم تعلموا آباءهم فاخوانكم في الدين ومواليكم } .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 15 / 158 ) ]

2- إبطال عادة التبني نهائيا بتزوج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بزينب امرأة زيد بن حارثة الذي كان قد تبناه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مكة أيام العمل بهذه البدعة .
[ هذ الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 90 :

ما يستفاد :

1- فرضية الحجاب صبيحة عرس زينب الذي تولى الله تعالى عقد نكاحها رضي الله عنها وأرضاها ثمرة طاعتها لله ورسوله .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 91 :* *

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان فضل أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وما كانوا عليه من طاعة وصبر وتحمل واستجابة لله والرسول .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 92 :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان مصداق حديث نصرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر ..
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> وتحرك المسلمون قبل أن يستفحل الأمر، فأرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أبا سلمة بن عبد الأسد بمائة وخمسين رجلاً من المهاجرين والأنصار إلي طليحة الأسدي الذي تفرق أتباعه تاركين إبلهم وماشيتهم بيد المسلمين من هول المفاجأة([1]).


*هل هو عبدالله بن عبد الأسد المخزومي توفي في السنة الرابعة ؟ ابن برة بنت عبدالمطلب عمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع/ مشاركة رقم 93 :


ما يستفاد :


1- بيان فضل عبدالله بن أنيس رضي الله عنه .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 94 : 

ما يستفاد :

1- الغدر والخيانة وصف لازم في الغالب لأهل الكفر والشرك .
2- بيان كرامة خبيب التي أكرمه الله تعالى بها ، وهي أكله قطف العنب في غير إبانه وغير مكانه ..
3- مشروعية الصلاة عند القتل وأن خبيبا هو الذي سنها وأقره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عليها .
4- بيان فضل ابن الدثنة في رضاه بالموت ، ولا يصاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بشوكة تؤذيه .
5- تقرير أن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحبونه صلى الله عليه وسلم أشد من حبهم لأنفسهم وذلك واجبهم وواجب كل مؤمن ومؤمنة في الحياة .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ] 
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 95 :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان الغيب استأثر الله تعالى به ، إذ لو كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم الغيب بدون إعلام الله تعالى له لما أرسل شهداء بئر معونة ..
2- بيان ما باءت به عصية ورعل وذكوان من غضب الله تعالى وعذابه .
3- فضل شهداء كل من الرجيع وبئر معونة إذ ذهبوا ضحية الغدر والخيانة ، لنزول قرآن فيهم ..
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 96 :

ما يستفاد :

1- مشروعية المعاملة بالمثل وهي في كتاب الله تعالى إذ قال تعالى : { وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به } .
2- تقرير القضاء والقدر ، إذ أبو سفيان قضى الله تعالى أن يسلم ويصبح في عداد المسلمين بل في عداد الأصحاب رضوان الله عليهم فلذا لم يتأت لعمرو بن أمية قتله .
3- بيان مدى ما بذلته قريش في حرب الإسلام وإطفاء نوره ، ولم تقدر والحمدلله .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 97 :

ما يستفاد :

1- تقرير مبدأ أن نقض المعاهدة إعلان للحرب .
2- بيان الكمال المحمدي في الوفاء بالعهود والالتزام التام بالمعاهدات .
3- بيان سجية من سجايا اليهود وهي نقض المعاهدات وكذا الحال بالنسبة للكفار إذا رأوا حاجتهم في النقض نقضوا لكفرهم بالله ولقائه .
4- قد تقتضي الضرورة الحربية هدم الجسور وبعض الدور وقطع الأشجار للضرورة .
5- بيان أن الفيء خلاف الغنيمة صورة وحكما .
6- بيان أن سورة الحشر جلها نزل في يهود بني النضير .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 98 :

ما يستفاد :

1- وفاة أبي سلمة عبدالله بن عبد الأسد المخزومي ابن عمة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم برة بنت عبد المطلب .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 99 :

ما يستفاد :

1- وفاة عبدالله بن عثمان بن عفان وهو ابن رقية بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وله من العمر ست سنوات .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 8- وفي جُمادىٰ الأولىٰ من هذه السنة: مات عبد الله بن عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنهما، يعني من رقية بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو ابن ست سنين.
> *قال ابن جرير رحمه الله**:*
> في جمادىٰ الأولىٰ من هذه السنة – سنة أربع- مات عبد الله بن عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه.
> *قال ابن كثير رحمه الله**:*
> قلت: من رقية بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو ابن ست سنين، فصلىٰ عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونزل في حُفرته والده عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه([1]).
> 
> ([1]) المصدر السابق.



الأخ محمد طه ذكرت فيما سبق :
" قال ابن حجر في الإصابة : وقال أبو سعد النيسابوري في كتاب شرف المصطفى : ذكروا أن عبدالله بن عثمان بن عفان مات قبل أمه بسنة . قلت : فعلى هذا يكون مات في السنة الأولى من الهجرة إلى المدينة "

أيهما أرجح ؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *هل هو عبدالله بن عبد الأسد المخزومي توفي في السنة الرابعة ؟ ابن برة بنت عبدالمطلب عمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*


نعم أختنا.
قال ابن عبد البر في ((الاستيعاب)):
أَبُو سلمة بْن عبد الأسد بْن هلال بن عبد الله بن عمر بن مخزوم القرشي المخزومي.
اسمه عَبْد اللَّهِ بْن عبد الأسد. وأمه برة بنت عبد المطلب بْن هاشم. كَانَ ممن هاجر بامرأته أم سلمة بنت أبي أمية إلى أرض الحبشة، ثم شهد بدرًا بعد أن هاجر الهجرتين، وجرح يوم أحد جرحًا اندمل ثم انتقض فمات منه، وذلك لثلاث مضين لجمادى الآخرة سنة ثلاث من الهجرة. وتزوج رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ امرأته أم سلمة رضي اللَّه عنهما.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 100 :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان الوفاء المحمدي الدال على الشجاعة النادرة إذ لم يرهب أبا سفيان كما رهب هو وولى من الطريق خائفا .
2- بيان مصداق حديث نصرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر ؛ لانهزام جيش أبي سفيان قبل الالتقاء بأرض الموعد وهي بدر .
3- تفسير قول الله تعالى : { الذين قال لهم الناس إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم فزادهم إيمانا وقالوا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فانقلبوا بتعمة من الله وفضل لم يمسسهم سوء واتبعوا رضوان الله والله ذو فضل عظيم } .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 101 :

ما يستفاد :

1- ولادة الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهما وهو سبط رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنه ابن بنته فاطمة .. رضوان الله عنها .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الراجح - والله أعلم - أنه مات في السنة الأولى من الهجرة؛ حيث ذكر كل من وقفت على أقواله من المؤرخين أنه ولد بأرض الحبشة، وعاش بعدها ست سنين، فعلى هذا يكون قد مات في السنة الأولى من الهجرة؛ لأن الهجرة إلى الحبشة كانت في السنة الخامسة، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هاجر في السنة العاشرة. والله أعلم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 102 :

ما يستفاد :

1- قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما من مسلم تصيبه مصيبة فيقول ما أمره الله عز وجل إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ) فيه فضيلة هذا القول .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمه الله ( 6 / 195 ) ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> الراجح - والله أعلم - أنه مات في السنة الأولى من الهجرة؛ حيث ذكر كل من وقفت على أقواله من المؤرخين أنه ولد بأرض الحبشة، وعاش بعدها ست سنين، فعلى هذا يكون قد مات في السنة الأولى من الهجرة؛ لأن الهجرة إلى الحبشة كانت في السنة الخامسة، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هاجر في السنة العاشرة. والله أعلم.


*جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما وفقها*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 103 :

ما يستفاد :

1- قال الطيبي معناه مقدر ، أي ما مر بي نصف شهر في التعلم حتى كمل تعلمي .
[ تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي ( 7 / 342 ) ]

2- أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم زيد بن ثابت الشاب الأنصاري أي يتعلم كتابة اليهود فتعلمها في نصف شهر .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 104 :

ما يستفاد :

1- في هذا دليل لوجوب حد الزنا على الكافر .
2- وفيه أن الكفار مخاطبون بفروع الشرع وهو الصحيح .
3- قوله  : ( فقال ما تجدون في التوراة ) . قال العلماء : هذا السؤال ليس لتقليدهم ولا لمعرفة الحكم منهم فإنما هو لالزامهم بما يعتقدونه في كتابهم ولعله  قد أوحي إليه أن الرجم موجود في التوراة الموجودة في أيديهم لم يغيروه كما غيروا أشياء أو أنه أخبره بذلك من أسلم منهم ولهذا لم يخف ذلك عليه حين كتموه ,
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 11 / 173 - 174 ) ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 105 :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان ما أوتي النبي  من كمال السياسة وحسنها ، إذ خروجه إلى دومة الجندل حقق عدة أهداف شريفة منها إرعاب الروم ، ورفع الظلم والدعوة إلى الإسلام .
2- بيان مصداق قوله  : ( نصرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر ) ، إذ بمجرد أن علم الظلمة بخروج النبي  إليهم حتى تفرقوا منهزمين والمسافة مسافة شهر .
[ هذا الحبيب  لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> الراجح - والله أعلم - أنه مات في السنة الأولى من الهجرة؛ حيث ذكر كل من وقفت على أقواله من المؤرخين أنه ولد بأرض الحبشة، وعاش بعدها ست سنين، فعلى هذا يكون قد مات في السنة الأولى من الهجرة؛ لأن الهجرة إلى الحبشة كانت في السنة الخامسة، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هاجر في السنة العاشرة. والله أعلم.


*أليس القول الصحيح في إقامة النبي  بمكة بعد النبوة ثلاث عشرة سنة ، وأقام بالمدينة بعد الهجرة عشر سنين ؟*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 106 :


ما يستفاد :

1-* آية نبوة الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث زاد القليل، وأخذوا كفايتهم منه .*
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 107 :


ما يستفاد :


1-* وفاة أم سعد رضي الله عنها سنة خمس، وابنها سعد رضي الله عنه مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة دومة الجندل .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 108 :

ما يستفاد :

1- تجلي الحكمة المحمدية والسياسة الرشيدة في إخماد نار الفتنة وقطع دابر الشر بالرحيل بالقوم وعدم الإذن في قتل ابن أبي ..
2- بيان نفاق وخبث ومكر ابن أبي عليه لعائن الله تعالى ، وما أراده من الفتنة .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 109 :

ما يستفاد :

1- في تزوج رسول الله  بجويرية بنت الحارث سيد بني المصطلق مبدأ : ( أنزلوا القوم منازلهم ) إذ تزوجه  بها كان إكراما لها ولأبيها لشرفهما عند قومهما .
2- بيان بركة جويرية إذ بزواجها انعتق أكثر من مائة بيت من قومها .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 110 :

ما يستفاد :

1-  بيان أن الحبيب  ما كان يعلم  الغيب حتى يعلمه الله تعالى .
2- بيان ما تعرضت له أم المؤمنين من البلاء وصبرها  عليه حتى كشف الله غمتها وفرج كربها ، وهكذا يتحقق مصداق قول الرسول الله  :
 ( أشدكم بلاء الأنبياء ثم الأمثل فالأمثل " .
3- استجابة أبي بكر لربه في قوله : { وليعفوا وليصفحوا } .
4- تجلي الكمال المحمدي ، في عدة مواقف من هذه الغزوة بما فيه حادثة الإفك من ذلك ؛ حلمه وأناته ، صبره وكرمه ، حسن تدبيره لأموره وأمور أصحابه ، واستشارته لأفراد آل بيته فيما يتعلق بهم دون غيرهم . 
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]






*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 113 :

ما يستفاد :

1- موقد نار حرب غزوة الخندق هم رؤساء يهود بني النضير : حيي بن أخطب وسلام بن مشكم وكنانة بن الربيع . ومازال اليهود يوقدون نيران الحرب إلى اليوم .
2- تجلي آيات النبوة المحمدية عند حفر الخندق في ثلاثة مواطن وهي تفتت الصخرة حتى كان كثيبا مهيلا ، وما أعلنه عند كل بارقه برقت إذ كان ما أخبر به كما أخبر . وإطعام المئات بصاع شعير وجدي من الماعز .
3- بيان أن هذه الغزوة كانت تمحيصا للمؤمنين ، وكشفا لعوار المنافقين .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة 114 :

ما يستفاد :

1- استجابة الله تعالى دعاء رسوله والمؤمنين .
2- فضل حذيفة بن اليمان لاختيار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم له وبعثه لاستطلاع حال العدو ، وفوزه بمرافقة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجنة ,
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 115 :

ما يستفاد :

1- وقال ابن القيم في الهدي ما حاصله : كل من الفريقين مأجور بقصده ، إلا أن من صلى حاز الفضيلتين : امتثال الأمر في الإسراع ، وامتثال الأمر في المحافظة على الوقت ولا سيما ما في هذه الصلاة بعينها من الحث على المحافظة عليها وأن من فاتته حبط عمله ، وإنما لم يعنف الذين أخروها لقيام عذرهم في التمسك بظاهر الأمر ، ولأنهم اجتهدوا فأخروا لامتثالهم الأمر .
2- وفيها تحكيم الأفضل من هو مفضول .
[ فتح الباري لآبن حجر رحمه الله ]

3- بيان وبال عاقبة الغدر والخيانة وأنه عائد على صاحبهما وفي القرآن الكريم : { فمن نكث فإنما ينكث على نفسه } ، { ولا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله }  .
4- بعض الأفراد من البشر أمرهم عجب كالقرظية القتيلة .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري ]
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 117 :

ما يستفاد :

1- وخبر سعد بن معاذ جواز تمني الشهادة ، وهو مخصوص من عموم النهي عن تمني الموت .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 519 ) ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 118 :


ما يستفاد :


1- جواز اغتيال المشرك الذي بلغته الدعوة وأصر .
2- وقتل من أعان على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده أو ماله أو لسانه .
3- وجواز التجسيس على أهل الحرب وتطلب غرتهم .
4- والأخذ بالشدة في محاربة المشركين .
5- وجواز إبهام القول للمصلحة . 
6- وتعرض القليل من المسلمين للكثير من المشركين .
7- والحكم بالدليل والعلامة لاستدلال ابن عتيك على أبي رافع بصوته ، واعتماده على صوت الناعي بموته ، والله أعلم .
[ فتح الباري ( 7 / 431 ) ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 119 :

ما يستفاد :

1- وهي - أي ريحانة -  وهي من بني النضير ، كانت عند رجل من بني قريظة ، فوقعت في غزوة قريظة في السبايا ، فاصطفاها النبي  لنفسه .
[ روضة الأنوار للمباركفوري رحمه الله]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 121 :

ما يستفاد :

1- إشارة إلى أن السنة في المسابقة أن يتقدم إضمار الخيل وإن كانت التي لا تضمر لا تمتنع المسابقة عليها .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 6 / 88 ) ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 123 :

ما يستفاد :

1- وفي قصة ثمامة من الفوائد ربط الكافر في المسجد .
2- والمن على الأسير الكافر وتعظيم أمر العفو عن المسيء لأن ثمامة أقسم أن بغضه انقلب حبا في ساعة واحدة لما أسداه النبي   إليه من العفو والمن بغير مقابل .
3- وفيه الاغتسال عند الإسلام وأن الإحسان يزيل البغض ويثبت الحب .
4- وأن الكافر إذا أراد عمل خير ثم أسلم شرع له أن يستمر في عمل ذلك الخير .
5- وفيه الملاطفة بمن يرجى إسلامه العدد الكثير من قومه .
6- وفيه بعث السرايا إلى بلاد الكفار ، وأسر من وجد منهم ، والتخيير بعد ذلك في قتله أو الإبقاء عليه . 
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله _  8/ 111 ) ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 129 : 

ما يستفاد :

1- مشروعية المعاقبة بالمثل بقتال وقتل من خان وغدر .
2- مشروعية التورية والتعمية على العدو ليصاب منه غرة .
3- مشروعية إرهاب العدو بالنزول بساحته وإظهار القوة له .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

تابع / مشاركات رقم 130 إلى 140 : 

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان قوة وصحة العزم المحمدي وعظم صبره على الجهاد إبلاغا لدعوة ربه عز وجل .
2- مظاهر الحكمة المحمدية حيث تجلت في مواطن كثيرة .
3- مشروعية مفاداة الأسرى .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 141 :

ما يستفاد :

1- وجوب الاعتمار وحرمة البيت الحرام وتعظيمه .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 142 :

ما يستفاد :

1- آية النبوة المحمدية المتجلية في جيشان الماء في البئر التي أدخل فيها سهم النبي  .
2- بيان مدى إجلال الصحابة للنبي  ، الأمر الذي أدهش سفير المشركين عروة بن مسعود فحذر لذلك قريشا ..
3- وجوب الوفاء العهود وحركة الغدر والخيانة .
4- بيان حكم المهاجرات من النساء المؤمنات وأنهن لا يرجعن إلى الكفر بعد خروجهن منها .
[ هذا الحبيب  لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 143 :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان فضيلة عثمان في كونه لم يرض أن يطوف بالبيت دون رسول الله  ، وفي بيعة الرسول له وهو غائب .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 144 :

ما يستفاد :

1- من الحكمة أن يتنازل المرء عن أشياء لا تضر بأصل قضيته لتحقيق أشياء أعظم منها .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 145 : 

ما يستفاد :

1- وتقدم الكلام على اختلافهم في كيفية نبع الماء في علامات النبوة ، وأن نبع الماء من بين أصابعه وقع مرارا في الحضر وفي السفر . والله أعلم .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 552 ) ]
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 146 :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان فضل أهل بيعة الرضوان إذ هم في الدرجة الثانية بعد أهل بدر قال تعالى فيهم : { لقد رضي الله عن المؤمنين إذ يبايعونك تحت الشجرة فعلم ما في قلوبهم فأنزل السكينة عليهم وأثابهم فتحا قريبا } .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 147 : 

ما يستفاد :

1- وأثناء مسيره -  - نزلت عليه سورة الفتح { إنا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا } إلى آخر السورة ، وقد اشتملت على جل أحداث غزوة الحديبية مما تم فيها وما لحق بها من فتح خيبر وفوز المؤمنين بغنائم خيبر ، والبشارة بعمرة القضاء وتمامها على الوجه الأكمل بعد عام واحد من تلك الأيام ، وبذلك صدق الله رسوله رؤياه المبشرة له وللمؤمنين بدخولهم مكة آمنين غير خائفين .
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 148 - 149 :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان حكم المهاجرات من النساء المؤمنات ..
[ هذا الحبيب  للجزائري رحمه الله ]

2- في السنة السادسة من الهجرة نزل فرض الحج .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 154 : 

ما يستفاد :

1- سلك  في كتبه مسلك : أنزلوا القوم منازلهم ، ولكل مقام مقال .
2- إقراره  لمن كتب لهم إن أسلموا على ملكهم نابع من سياسة رشيدة لا يجارى فيها  .
3- جعله  اسم الله أعلى في الخاتم واسمه الأدنى فيه من تعظيم الله ...
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

* تم بحمدلله ما يستفاد من سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،،، 
نرجو المواصلة في ذكر باقي سيرة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم
بارك الله فيكم*
ملاحظة : من خلال قراءة موضوعكم هناك أحداث في السيرة لم يتم ذكرها ..

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> * تم بحمدلله ما يستفاد من سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،،، 
> نرجو المواصلة في ذكر باقي سيرة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم
> بارك الله فيكم*
> ملاحظة : من خلال قراءة موضوعكم هناك أحداث في السيرة لم يتم ذكرها ..


بارك الله فيكم، وجزاكم خيرًا.
ونرجو منكم إن وقفتم على أحداث أخرى لم نذكرها، أن تشاركوا معنا بها

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*إن شاء الله تعالى ،، فامضوا على بركة الله ..*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

6- وفي السنة السادسة للهجرة: نزل حُكْم الظهار.
*الظهار*: هو أن يقول الرجل لامرأته: أنت عليَّ كظهر أمي، أو أنت أو أي عضو منك عليَّ كعضو من أعضاء من يحرم عليَّ تحريمًا مؤبدًا.
وهو مُحَرَّم لأنه كذب، قال تعالىٰ: (وَإِنَّهُمْ لَيَقُولُونَ مُنْكَرًا مِنَ الْقَوْلِ وَزُورًا) [المجادلة: 2] لأنه جعل الزوجة كالأم وليس كذلك، والرجل إذا ظاهر من زوجته فهي عليه حرام، فلا يطؤها ولا يستمتع منها بشيء حتىٰ يُكفر عن ذلك.
عَنْ خُوَيْلَةَ بنتِ ثَعْلَبَةَ قَالَتْ: ظَاهَرَ مِنِّي زَوْجِي أَوْسُ بن الصَّامِتِ، فَجِئْتُ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَشْكُو إِلَيْهِ، وَرَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يُجَادِلُنِي فِيهِ، وَيَقُولُ: «*اتَّقِي الله فَإِنَّهُ ابْنُ عَمِّكِ*»، فَمَا بَرِحْتُ حَتَّىٰ نَزَلَ الْقُرْآنُ: (قَدْ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّتِي تُجَادِلُكَ فِي زَوْجِهَا) [المجادلة: 1] إِلَىٰ الْفَرْضِ، فَقَالَ: «*يُعْتِقُ رَقَبَةً*»، قَالَتْ: لَا يَجِدُ، قَالَ: «*فَيَصُومُ شَهْرَيْنِ مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ*»، قَالَتْ: يَا رَسُولَ الله إِنَّهُ شَيْخٌ كَبِيرٌ مَا بِهِ مِنْ صِيَامٍ، قَالَ: «*فَلْيُطْعِمْ سِتِّينَ مِسْكِينًا*»، قَالَتْ: مَا عِنْدَهُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ يَتَصَدَّقُ بِهِ، قَالَتْ: فَأُتِيَ سَاعَتَئِذٍ بِعَرَقٍ مِنْ تَمْرٍ([1])، قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله فَإِنِّي أُعِينُهُ بِعَرَقٍ آخَرَ، قَالَ: «*قَدْ أَحْسَنْتِ، اذْهَبِي فَأَطْعِمِي بِهَا عَنْهُ سِتِّينَ مِسْكِينًا، وَارْجِعِي إِلَىٰ ابْنِ عَمِّكِ*»([2]).([1]) العَرَق: ستون صاعًا، والصاع أربعة أمداد، والمدُّ ملؤ كفَّي الرجل.

([2]) *حسن:* أخرجه أحمد 6/410، أبو داود (2213)، كتاب: الطلاق، باب: في الظهار، وحسنه الألباني «صحيح سنن أبي داود».

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 307 :

ما يستفاد :

1- ( قال أبو داود في هذا ) : أي في هذا الحديث دلالة على أنها ( إنما كفرت ) : خويلة ( عنه ) : عن زوجة أوس بن الصامت ( من غير أن تستأمره ) : في أداء الكفارة ، وأن النبي أجازها وأمعناها .
[ عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود ( 6 / 244 ) ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

27- وفي السنة السادسة: مات سعد ابن خَوْلَةَ رضي الله عنه في الأسر بمكة.
عن سُبَيْعَةَ بنتِ الْحَارِثِ رضي الله عنها أَنَّهَا كَانَتْ تَحْتَ سَعْدِ بن خَوْلَةَ وَهُوَ مِنْ بني عَامِرِ بن لُؤَيٍّ، وَكَانَ مِمَّنْ شَهِدَ بَدْرًا فَتُوُفِّيَ عَنْهَا فِي حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ([1]).
وهذا هو الصحيح الثابت في تاريخ وفاة سعد بن خولة ضي الله عنه والله أعلم.
وهو ما اعتمد عليه الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في التأريخ لوفاته (*[2]*).
وقد حزن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ سعد بن خولة لموته بمكة، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يكره أن يموت من هاجر إلىٰ المدينة بمكة بعد أن هاجر منها.
عَنْ سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: «*اللَّهُمَّ أَمْضِ لأصحابي هِجْرَتَهُمْ، وَلَا تَرُدَّهُمْ عَلَىٰ أَعْقَابِهِمْ*»، لَكِنْ الْبَائِسُ سَعْدُ بن خَوْلَةَ، رَثَىٰ لَهُ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ أَنْ تُوُفِّيَ بِمَكَّةَ([3]).([1]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3991)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: رقم (10)، ومسلم (1484)، كتاب: الطلاق، باب: انقضاء عدة المتوفىٰ عنها زوجها وغيرها بوضع الحمل.

([2]) انظر: ترجمة سعد بن خولة رضي الله عنه من «الإصابة».

([3]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (56)، كتاب: الإيمان، باب: ما جاء أن الأعمال بالنية، ومسلم (1628)، كتاب: الوصية، باب: الوصية بالثلث، واللفظ له.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 27- وفي   السنة السادسة: مات سعد ابن خَوْلَةَ رضي الله عنه في الأسر بمكة.
> ...... فَتُوُفِّيَ عَنْهَا فِي حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ([1]).
> وهذا هو الصحيح الثابت في تاريخ وفاة سعد بن خولة ضي الله عنه والله أعلم.
> وهو ما اعتمد عليه الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في التأريخ لوفاته (*[2]*).
> 
> ([3]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (56)، كتاب: الإيمان، باب: ما جاء أن الأعمال بالنية، ومسلم (1628)، كتاب: الوصية، باب: الوصية بالثلث، واللفظ له.


توفي في حجة الوداع رضي الله عنه لم ذكر أنه توفي في السنة السادسة ؟؟؟!  ، الحديث في البخاري برقم 3936  ، وفي شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم ( 11 / 67-68 ): البائس هو الذي عليه أثر البؤس وهو الفقر والقلة . قوله : ( يرثي له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن مات بمكة ) . قال العلماء : هذا من كلام الراوي وليس هو من كلام النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بل انتهى كلامه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بقوله لكن البائس سعد بن خولة فقال الراوي : تفسيرا لمعنى هذا الكلام أنه يرثيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويتوجع له ويرق عليه لكونه مات بمكة ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
اضيف إلى ما ذكر من ترجمة للصحابي سعد بن خولة رضي الله عنه :

- كان من مهاجرة الحبشة الهجرة الثانية .

- شهد بدرا .

- وكان زوج سبيعة الأسلمية ؛ ذكر عبدالرزاق ، أخبرنا معمر عن الزهري ، عن عبيدالله بن عبدالله ، قال : أرسل مروان عبدالله بن عتبة إلى سبيعة بنت الحارث يسألها عما أفتاها به رسول الله  ، فأخبرته أنها كانت عند سعد بن خولة ، فتوفى عنها في حجة الوداع ، وكان بدريا ، وولدت بعد وفاته بليال ، فقتا لها رسول الله  : ( قد حللت فانكحي من شئت).

- ولم يختلفوا في أن سعد ابن خولة مات بمكة في حجة الوداع ، إلا ما ذكر الطبري محمد بن جرير ، فإنه قال : توفي سعد بن خولة سنة سبع ، والصحيح ما ذكره ما ذكره معمر عن الزهري ، عن عبيدالله بن عبدالله بن عتبة بن مسعود ، عن أبيه : أنه توفي في حجة الوداع ...

- ... ثم ذكر معنى حديث ابن شهاب ، وفي آخره ، لكن سعد بن خولة البائس قد مات في الأرض التي هاجر منها ، وهذا يرد قول من قال : إنه إنما رثي له ؛ لأنه مات قبل أن يهاجر ، وذلك غلط واضح ؛ لأنه لم يشهد بدرا إلا بعد هجرته ، وهذا ما لا يشك فيه ذو لب .



 المصدر : الاستيعاب في معرفة الأصحاب لابن عبدالبر ، ص 308*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*28- وفي السنة السادسة : مجموعة السرايا الآتية :

أ- سرية عكاشة بن محصن وكانت في ربيع أول من هذه السنة فقد خرج في أربعين رجلا فعلم بهم من خرجوا لهم فهربوا ، فطلبوهم هنا وهناك فلم يعثروا عليهم إلا أنهم عثروا على مائتي بعير فساقوها إلى المدينة وعادوا سالمين والحمدلله .

ب- سرية محمد بن مسلمة إلى بني ثعلبة بن سعد وكانوا عشرة فوارس ، فكمن العدو لهم وبيتوهم فلما ناموا قتلوهم عن آخرهم إلا أمير السرية محمد بن مسلمة فقد نجا وهو جريح رضي الله عنهم أجمعين .

جـ- سرية أبي عبيدة عامر بن الجراح إلى ذي القصة وكان أفراد السرية أربعين رجلا ، ولما علم المشركون بخروج السرية إليهم هربوا ووصلت السرية إلى مائهم فلم تجد أحدا إلا رجلا واحدا ونعما فساقوا النعم وأسلم الرجل فتركه النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  .

*د- سرية زيد بن حارثة بالحموم فأصاب امرأة من مزينة اسمها حليمة فدلتهم على محلة من محال بني سليم فأصابوا نعما وشاءً وأسروا . وكان بين الأسرى زوج حليمة التي دلتهم على محلة العدو فوهبه رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * لزوجته حليمة وأطلقها* .

*هـ- سرية زيد بن حارثة أيضا إلى العيص وفيها أخذت الأموال التي كانت مع أبي العاص بن الربيع ، واستجلر أبو العاص بزينب فأجارته كما تقدم ، وردت إليه أمواله كلها حتى الشظاظ .

و- سرية زيد وأيضا إلى بني ثعلبة بالطرف على رأس خمسة عشر رجلا فهربوا منه ، وأصاب من نعمهم عشرين بعيرا وعادوا سالمين .

ز- سرايا زيد من غير ما ذكر وهي ثلاث . سرية إلى حسمى ، وثانية إلى وادي القرى ، وثالثة إلى أم قرفة .

حـ- سرية كرز بن جابر الفهري إلى العرنيين الذين قتلوا راعي رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  واستاقوا الإبل ، بعثه رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * في عشرين فارسا وقد استردوا الإبل وجاءوا بالعرنيين وهم الذين قتلوا بالحرة وتركوا بها أياما لأنهم أسلموا ثم ارتدوا وساقوا إبل الصدقة وفيهم نزلت آية : { إنما جزاء الذين يحاربون الله ورسوله ويسعون في الأرض فسادا أن يقتلوا أو يصلبوا } الآية .
وفعل بهم رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * ذلك حكما بقضاء الله تعالى فيهم .




المصدر : هذا الحبيب محمد رسول الله* * يا محب للشيخ أبي بكر جابر الجزائري رحمه الله .*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السنة السابعة من الهجرةوفيها تسعة وعشرون حدثًا:
1- في المحرم من هذه السنة: ردَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ابنته زينب علىٰ أبي العاص بن الربيع بالنكاح الأول.
عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ: رَدَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ابْنَتَهُ زَيْنَبَ عَلَىٰ أبي الْعَاصِ بن الربيع، بَعْدَ سِتِّ سِنِينَ بِالنِّكَاحِ الْأَوَّلِ، ولَمْ يُحْدِثْ شيئًا([1]) أي بعد ست سنين من الهجرة.
وقد تقدم تفصيل ذلك عند ذكر سرية زيد بن حارثة رضي الله عنه إلى العيص، من أحداث السنة السادسة.([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أبو داود (2240)، كتاب: الطلاق، باب: إلىٰ من تُردُّ عليه امرأته إذا أسلم بعدها، الترمذي (1143)، كتاب: النكاح، باب: ما جاء عن الزوجين المشركين يُسلم أحدهما، ابن ماجه (2009)، كتاب: النكاح، باب: الزوجين يُسلم أحدهما قبل الآخر، قال الترمذي: هذا حديث ليس بإسناده بأس، وصححه الألباني «صحيح أبي داود» (1938)، «الإرواء» (1921).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

2- وفي المحرم من السنة السابعة: كانت غزوة ذي قَرَد علىٰ الراجح.
*وذو قرد:* اسم ماء علىٰ بعد يوم من المدينة.
عن سلمة بن الأكوع رضي الله عنه وهو يحكي قصة الحديبية، ومبايعته للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث مرات قال: ثُمَّ خَرَجْنَا رَاجِعِينَ إِلَىٰ الْمَدِينَةِ فَنَزَلْنَا مَنْزِلًا، بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ بني لَحْيَانَ جَبَلٌ، وَهُمْ الْمُشْرِكُونَ، فَاسْتَغْفَرَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لِمَنْ رَقِيَ هَذَا الْجَبَلَ اللَّيْلَةَ، كَأَنَّهُ طَلِيعَةٌ لِلنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَصْحَابِهِ، قَالَ سَلَمَةُ: فَرَقِيتُ تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ مَرَّتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا، ثُمَّ قَدِمْنَا الْمَدِينَةَ فَبَعَثَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِظَهْرِهِ مَعَ رَبَاحٍ غُلَامِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَنَا مَعَهُ، وَخَرَجْتُ مَعَهُ بِفَرَسِ طَلْحَةَ أُنَدِّيهِ مَعَ الظَّهْرِ([1])، فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحْنَا إِذَا عبد الرَّحْمَنِ الْفَزَارِيُّ قَدْ أَغَارَ عَلَىٰ ظَهْرِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَاسْتَاقَهُ أَجْمَعَ وَقَتَلَ رَاعِيَهُ، قَالَ: فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَبَاحُ خُذْ هَذَا الْفَرَسَ فَأَبْلِغْهُ طَلْحَةَ بن عُبَيْدِ الله وَأَخْبِرْ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنَّ الْمُشْرِكِينَ قَدْ أَغَارُوا عَلَىٰ سَرْحِهِ([2])، قَالَ: ثُمَّ قُمْتُ عَلَىٰ أَكَمَةٍ([3])، فَاسْتَقْبَلْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ فَنَادَيْتُ ثَلَاثًا يَا صَبَاحَاهْ، ثُمَّ خَرَجْتُ فِي آثَارِ الْقَوْمِ أَرْمِيهِمْ بِالنَّبْلِ، وَأَرْتَجِزُ أَقُولُ:
أَنَا ابْنُ الْأَكْوَع

 

وَالْيَوْمُ يَوْمُ الرُّضَّعِ([4])




فَأَلْحَقُ رَجُلًا مِنْهُمْ فَأَصُكُّ([5]) سَهْمًا فِي رَحْلِهِ حَتَّىٰ خَلَصَ نَصْلُ السَّهْمِ إِلَىٰ كَتِفِهِ، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: خُذْهَا
أَنَا ابْنُ الْأَكْوَعِ



وَالْيَوْمُ يَوْمُ الرُّضَّعِ




قَالَ: فَوَاللَّهِ مَا زِلْتُ أَرْمِيهِمْ وَأَعْقِرُ بِهِمْ، فَإِذَا رَجَعَ إِلَيَّ فَارِسٌ أَتَيْتُ شَجَرَةً فَجَلَسْتُ فِي أَصْلِهَا، ثُمَّ رَمَيْتُهُ فَعَقَرْتُ بِهِ، حَتَّىٰ إِذَا تَضَايَقَ الْجَبَلُ فَدَخَلُوا فِي تَضَايُقِهِ عَلَوْتُ الْجَبَلَ فَجَعَلْتُ أُرَدِّيهِمْ بِالْحِجَارَةِ، قَالَ: فَمَا زِلْتُ كَذَلِكَ أَتْبَعُهُمْ، حَتَّىٰ مَا خَلَقَ الله مِنْ بَعِيرٍ مِنْ ظَهْرِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إِلَّا خَلَّفْتُهُ وَرَاءَ ظَهْرِي وَخَلَّوْا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَهُ ثُمَّ اتَّبَعْتُهُمْ أَرْمِيهِمْ حَتَّىٰ أَلْقَوْا أَكْثَرَ مِنْ ثَلَاثِينَ بُرْدَةً وَثَلَاثِينَ رُمْحًا يَسْتَخِفُّونَ وَلَا يَطْرَحُونَ شَيْئًا إِلَّا جَعَلْتُ عَلَيْهِ آرَامًا مِنْ الْحِجَارَةِ يَعْرِفُهَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَصْحَابُهُ حَتَّىٰ أَتَوْا مُتَضَايِقًا مِنْ ثَنِيَّةٍ فَإِذَا هُمْ قَدْ أَتَاهُمْ فُلَانُ بن بَدْرٍ الْفَزَارِيُّ، فَجَلَسُوا يَتَضَحَّوْنَ – يَعْنِي: يَتَغَدَّوْنَ- وَجَلَسْتُ عَلَىٰ رَأْسِ قَرْنٍ، قَالَ الْفَزَارِيُّ: مَا هَذَا الَّذِي أَرَىٰ، قَالُوا: لَقِينَا مِنْ هَذَا الْبَرْحَ([6]) وَاللَّهِ مَا فَارَقَنَا مُنْذُ غَلَسٍ يَرْمِينَا حَتَّىٰ انْتَزَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي أَيْدِينَا، قَالَ: فَلْيَقُمْ إِلَيْهِ نَفَرٌ مِنْكُمْ أَرْبَعَةٌ، قَالَ: فَصَعِدَ إِلَيَّ مِنْهُمْ أَرْبَعَةٌ فِي الْجَبَلِ، قَالَ: فَلَمَّا أَمْكَنُونِي مِنْ الْكَلَامِ، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: هَلْ تَعْرِفُونِي، قَالُوا: لَا وَمَنْ أَنْتَ، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: أَنَا سَلَمَةُ بن الْأَكْوَعِ، وَالَّذِي كَرَّمَ وَجْهَ مُحَمَّدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم لَا أَطْلُبُ رَجُلًا مِنْكُمْ إِلَّا أَدْرَكْتُهُ وَلَا يَطْلُبُنِي رَجُلٌ مِنْكُمْ فَيُدْرِكَنِي، قَالَ أَحَدُهُمْ: أَنَا أَظُنُّ([7])، قَالَ: فَرَجَعُوا فَمَا بَرِحْتُ مَكَانِي حَتَّىٰ رَأَيْتُ فَوَارِسَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَتَخَلَّلُونَ الشَّجَرَ، قَالَ: فَإِذَا أَوَّلُهُمْ الْأَخْرَمُ الْأَسَدِيُّ عَلَىٰ إِثْرِهِ أبو قَتَادَةَ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ وَعَلَىٰ إِثْرِهِ الْمِقْدَادُ بن الْأَسْوَدِ الْكِنْدِيُّ، قَالَ: فَأَخَذْتُ بِعِنَانِ الْأَخْرَمِ، قَالَ: فَوَلَّوْا مُدْبِرِينَ، قُلْتُ: يَا أَخْرَمُ احْذَرْهُمْ لَا يَقْتَطِعُوكَ حَتَّىٰ يَلْحَقَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَصْحَابُهُ، قَالَ: يَا سَلَمَةُ إِنْ كُنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَتَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الْجَنَّةَ حَقٌّ وَالنَّارَ حَقٌّ فَلَا تَحُلْ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ الشَّهَادَةِ، قَالَ: فَخَلَّيْتُهُ فَالْتَقَىٰ هُوَ وَعبد الرَّحْمَنِ، قَالَ: فَعَقَرَ بِعبد الرَّحْمَنِ فَرَسَهُ وَطَعَنَهُ عبد الرَّحْمَنِ فَقَتَلَهُ وَتَحَوَّلَ عَلَىٰ فَرَسِهِ، وَلَحِقَ أبو قَتَادَةَ فَارِسُ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِعبد الرَّحْمَنِ فَطَعَنَهُ فَقَتَلَهُ فَوَالَّذِي كَرَّمَ وَجْهَ مُحَمَّدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم لَتَبِعْتُهُمْ أَعْدُو عَلَىٰ رِجْلَيَّ حَتَّىٰ مَا أَرَىٰ وَرَائِي مِنْ أَصْحَابِ مُحَمَّدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَلَا غُبَارِهِمْ شَيْئًا حَتَّىٰ يَعْدِلُوا قَبْلَ غُرُوبِ الشَّمْسِ إِلَىٰ شِعْبٍ فِيهِ مَاءٌ، يُقَالُ لَهُ: ذَو قَرَدٍ لِيَشْرَبُوا مِنْهُ وَهُمْ عِطَاشٌ، قَالَ: فَنَظَرُوا إِلَيَّ أَعْدُو وَرَاءَهُمْ فَخَلَّيْتُهُمْ عَنْهُ – يَعْنِي: أَجْلَيْتُهُمْ عَنْهُ- فَمَا ذَاقُوا مِنْهُ قَطْرَةً، قَالَ: وَيَخْرُجُونَ فَيَشْتَدُّونَ فِي ثَنِيَّةٍ([8])، قَالَ: فَأَعْدُو فَأَلْحَقُ رَجُلًا مِنْهُمْ فَأَصُكُّهُ بِسَهْمٍ فِي نُغْضِ كَتِفِهِ، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: خُذْهَا
أَنَا ابْنُ الْأَكْوَعِ

 

وَالْيَوْمُ يَوْمُ الرُّضَّعِ




قَالَ: يَا ثَكِلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ أَكْوَعُهُ بُكْرَةَ([9])، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: نَعَمْ يَا عَدُوَّ نَفْسِهِ أَكْوَعُكَ بُكْرَةَ، قَالَ: وَأَرْدَوْا([10]) فَرَسَيْنِ عَلَىٰ ثَنِيَّةٍ، قَالَ: فَجِئْتُ بِهِمَا أَسُوقُهُمَا إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قَالَ: وَلَحِقَنِي عَامِرٌ بِسَطِيحَةٍ فِيهَا مَذْقَةٌ مِنْ لَبَنٍ وَسَطِيحَةٍ فِيهَا مَاءٌ([11])، فَتَوَضَّأْتُ وَشَرِبْتُ، ثُمَّ أَتَيْتُ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَهُوَ عَلَىٰ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي حَلَّأْتُهُمْ عَنْهُ فَإِذَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قَدْ أَخَذَ تِلْكَ الْإِبِلَ وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ اسْتَنْقَذْتُهُ مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَكُلَّ رُمْحٍ وَبُرْدَةٍ وَإِذَا بِلَالٌ نَحَرَ نَاقَةً مِنْ الْإِبِلِ الَّذِي اسْتَنْقَذْتُ مِنْ الْقَوْمِ، وَإِذَا هُوَ يَشْوِي لِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ كَبِدِهَا وَسَنَامِهَا، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله خَلِّنِي، فَأَنْتَخِبُ مِنْ الْقَوْمِ مِائَةَ رَجُلٍ فَأَتَّبِعُ الْقَوْمَ فَلَا يَبْقَىٰ مِنْهُمْ مُخْبِرٌ إِلَّا قَتَلْتُهُ([12])، قَالَ: فَضَحِكَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حَتَّىٰ بَدَتْ نَوَاجِذُهُ فِي ضَوْءِ النَّارِ، فَقَالَ: «*يَا سَلَمَةُ أَتُرَاكَ كُنْتَ فَاعِلًا*»، قُلْتُ: نَعَمْ وَالَّذِي أَكْرَمَكَ، فَقَالَ: «*إِنَّهُمْ الْآنَ لَيُقْرَوْنَ فِي أَرْضِ غَطَفَانَ*»، قَالَ: فَجَاءَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ غَطَفَانَ، فَقَالَ: نَحَرَ لَهُمْ فُلَانٌ جَزُورًا، فَلَمَّا كَشَفُوا جِلْدَهَا رَأَوْا غُبَارًا، فَقَالُوا: أَتَاكُمْ الْقَوْمُ فَخَرَجُوا هَارِبِينَ، فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحْنَا قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*كَانَ خَيْرَ فُرْسَانِنَا الْيَوْمَ أبو قَتَادَةَ وَخَيْرَ رَجَّالَتِنَا سَلَمَةُ*»، قَالَ: ثُمَّ أَعْطَانِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سَهْمَيْنِ سَهْمَ الْفَارِسِ وَسَهْمَ الرَّاجِلِ فَجَمَعَهُمَا لِي جَمِيعًا، ثُمَّ أَرْدَفَنِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَرَاءَهُ عَلَىٰ الْعَضْبَاءِ([13]) رَاجِعِينَ إِلَىٰ الْمَدِينَةِ. قَالَ: فَبَيْنَمَا نَحْنُ نَسِيرُ، قَالَ: وَكَانَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ لَا يُسْبَقُ شَدًّا([14])، قَالَ: فَجَعَلَ يَقُولُ أَلَا مُسَابِقٌ إِلَىٰ الْمَدِينَةِ هَلْ مِنْ مُسَابِقٍ؟ فَجَعَلَ يُعِيدُ ذَلِكَ، قَالَ: فَلَمَّا سَمِعْتُ كَلَامَهُ، قُلْتُ: أَمَا تُكْرِمُ كَرِيمًا وَلَا تَهَابُ شَرِيفًا، قَالَ: لَا إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله بِأبي وَأُمِّي ذَرْنِي فَلِأُسَابِقَ الرَّجُلَ، قَالَ: «*إِنْ شِئْتَ*». قَالَ: قُلْتُ: اذْهَبْ إِلَيْكَ وَثَنَيْتُ رِجْلَيَّ فَطَفَرْتُ([15]) فَعَدَوْتُ، قَالَ: فَرَبَطْتُ([16]) عَلَيْهِ شَرَفًا أَوْ شَرَفَيْنِ أَسْتَبْقِي نَفَسِي([17])، ثُمَّ عَدَوْتُ فِي إِثْرِهِ فَرَبَطْتُ عَلَيْهِ شَرَفًا أَوْ شَرَفَيْنِ، ثُمَّ إِنِّي رَفَعْتُ حَتَّىٰ أَلْحَقَهُ، قَالَ: فَأَصُكُّهُ بَيْنَ كَتِفَيْهِ، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: قَدْ سُبِقْتَ وَاللَّهِ، قَالَ: أَنَا أَظُنُّ، فَسَبَقْتُهُ إِلَىٰ الْمَدِينَةِ([18]).
وكانت غزوة ذي قرد قبل الحديبية بثلاث كما ذكر ذلك سلمة رضي الله عنه كما سيأتي في غزوة خيبر – إن شاء الله- ورجح ذلك أنها كانت في السنة السابعة قبل خيبر بثلاث([19]).([1]) أُنديه مع الظهر: قال النووي: ومعناه: أن يورد الماشية الماء فتُسقىٰ قليلاً ثم ترسل إلىٰ المرعىٰ، ثم ترد الماء فترد قليلاً، ثم تُردُّ إلىٰ المرعىٰ.اهـ. «شرح مسلم» 6/357.

([2]) سرحه: أي ماشيته التي يُسرح بها.

([3]) الأكمة: هي الكومة من الرمل أصغر من الجبل.

([4]) اليوم يوم الرضع: أي يوم اللئام، حيث كان أحدهم إذا أراد سرقة اللبن من الشاة أو الناقة ليشربه لا يحلبه في إناء ثم يشربه لئلا يسمع أصحابها صوت اللبن وهو يُحلب في الإناء، إنما كان يضع فمه في ضرع الناقة أو الشاة فيشرب كالذي يرضع فلا يُسمع له صوت، وهذا فعل اللئلام من السَرَقة.

([5]) أصك: أضرب.

([6]) البرح: أي شدة.

([7]) أظن هنا بمعنىٰ اليقين، أي: أنا أتيقن وأعلم هذا.

([8]) الثنية: الطريق أعلىٰ الجبل، ويشتدون: أي يُسرعون.

([9]) أكوعه بكرة: أي أنت الأكوع الذي كنت في أول هذا النهار.

([10]) أردوا: أي تركوا.

([11]) السطيحة: إناء من جلودٍ سُطح بعضها علىٰ بعض، مَذقة: قيل: لبن ممزوج بماء.

([12]) أي: فلا يبقىٰ منهم أحد يخبر من وراءهم فيستمدونهم علينا.

([13]) العضباء: ناقة رسول الله، وكانت ناقة نجيبة لا تُسبق.

([14]) شدًا: أي جريًا.

([15]) طفرت: أي قفزت.

([16]) ربطت: أي توقفت عن الجري.

([17]) أستبقي نفسي: أي أريحها.

([18]) *صحيح:* سبق تخريجه.

([19]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري، باب: غزوة ذي قرد، كتاب: المغازي، ورجحه ابن حجر في «الفتح» 7/526، وابن كثير في «البداية» 4/174.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 314 :

**ما يستفاد :
1- وأشار الحافظ في الفتح إلى الجمع فقال : المراد بالست ما بين هجرة زينب وإسلامه ، وبالسنتين أو الثلاث ما بين نزول قوله تعالى : { لا هن حل لهم } وقدومه مسلما ، فإن بينهما سنتين وأشهرا .
[ عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود ( 6 / 260 ) ]
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مشاركة رقم 315 :**

ما يستفاد :
**
1- بيان تسمية هذه الغزوة بغزوة ذي قرد ، وذلك لأن الماء الذي نزل به رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يقال له ماء ذو قَرَد.
2- بيان فضل سلمة بن الأكوع وأبي قتادة لقول الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( خير فرساننا أبو قتادة ، وخير رحالنا سلمة بن الأكوع ) .
3- تقرير بطولة سلمة بن الأكوع وشجاعته .
4- حلم الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وكرمه وحسن سياسته ، وكمال أدبه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

تم بحمدلله استلام كتاب الأغصان الندية من مكتب البريد ،، 
إن شاء الله يستمر هذا الموضوع في ذكر : " ما يستفاد من السيرة " ، وتكون عناوين الكتاب بدلا من أرقام المشاركات ..

untitled.jpg

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نسأل الله تعالى أن ينفعكم به, ليتكم تكملون الموضوع إن استطعتم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
تابع / وفي محرم من هذه السنة كانت غزوة خيبر :


ما يستفاد :

1- بيان آية النبوة المحمدية في نعي عامر بن الأكوع قبل استشهاده ودخوله المعركة .
2- بيان فضل علي بن أبي طالب ، وما فاز به من حب الله ورسوله .
3- بيان صدق وعد الله تعالى في غنائم خيبر إذ وعد المؤمنين بها .
[ كتاب هذا الحبيب لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي غزوة خيبر حرمت لحوم الحمر الأهلية :

ما يستفاد :

1- قوله : ( لحم حمر الإنسية ) : ... نسبة إلى الانس وهم الناس لاختلاطها بالناس بخلاف حمر الوحش .
2- قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( اكسروها فقال رجل أو يهريقوها ويغسلوها قال أو ذاك ) : فهذا محمول على أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم اجتهد في ذلك فرأى كسرها ثم تغير اجتهاده أو أوحى إليه بغسلها .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 12 / 142 ) ]

3- قوله : ( نادى أن اكفؤوا القدور ) : ... ومعناه قلبت .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 13 / 79 ) ]



*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
تابع / قدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جعفر بن أبي طالب ، ومن معه من مهاجري الحبشة ، ومعهم أبو موسى ، ومن معه من الأشعريين :

ما يستفاد :

1- قوله : ( بلغنا مخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن باليمن فخرجنا مهاجرين إليه ) : ظاهره أنهم لم يبلغهم شأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا بعد الهجرة بمدة طويلة ، وهذا إن كان أراد بالمخرج البعثة ، وإن أراد الهجرة فيحتمل أن تكون بلغتهم الدعوة فأسلموا وأقاموا ببلادهم إلى أن عرفوا بالهجرة فعزموا عليها ، وإنما تأخروا هذه المدة إما لعدم بلوغ الخبر إليهم بذلك ، وإما لعلمهم بما كان المسلمون فيه من المحاربة مع الكفار ، فلما بلغتهم المهادنة آمنوا وطلبوا الوصول إليه .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 606 ) ]

2- قوله : ( فأسهم لنا أو قال أعطانا منها ) : هذا الاعطاء محمول على أنه برضا الغانمين وقد جاء في صحيح البخاري ما يؤيده وفي رواية البيهقي التصريح بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلم المسلمين فشركوهم في سهمانهم .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 16 / 54 ) ]

*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

واصلي وصلك الله بعطائه

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*اللهم آمين  ،، بارك الله فيكم


تابع / وفي غزوة خيبر : قدم أبو هريرة على رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *مسلما* :
*
ما يستفاد :

1-* *قدم أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه على رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *مسلما بخيبر بعد ما افتتحوها ، كان حفظه رضي الله عنه من معجزات النبوة قال رضي الله عنه : ( وقد قال رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في حديث يحدثه : إنه لن يبسط أحد ثوبه حتى أقضي مقالتي هذه ثم يجمع إليه ثوبه إلا وعى ما أقول ، فبسطت نمرة علي ، حتى قضى رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مقالته جمعتها إلى صدري ، ما نسيت من مقالة رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  تلك من شيء ) رواه البخاري ، *
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
 تابع / وفي هذه السنة : تزوج النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *أم حبيبة رضي الله عنها :

**ما يستفاد :

1- فابتنى بها رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بعد رجوعه من خيبر .
[ روضة الأنوار لمباركفوري رحمه الله ]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
تابع / وفي غزوة خيبر : اصطفى رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *صفية بنت حيي من السبي ، فأعتقها وتزوجها :

ما يستفاد :

1- فضل صفية أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها وأرضاها .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

2- قوله : ( أقام على صفية بنت حيي بطريق خيبر ثلاثة أيام حتى أعرس بها ) المراد أنه أقام في المنزلة التي أعرس بها فيها ثلاثة أيام ، لا أنه سار ثلاثة أيام ثم أعرس ...
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 600 ) ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي هذه السنة : كانت سرية أبان بن سعيد بن العاص قِبَل نجد :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان قوة وصحة العزم المحمدي وعظم صبره على الجهاد إبلاغا لدعوة ربه عز وجل . 
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]
*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*3- وفي المحرم من السنة السابعة: كانت غزوة خيبر.*
*قَالَ سلمة بن الأكوع رضي الله عنه** في حديثه السابق عن عزوة ذي قَرَد: فَوَاللَّهِ مَا لَبِثْنَا إِلَّا ثَلَاثَ لَيَالٍ حَتَّىٰ خَرَجْنَا إِلَىٰ خَيْبَرَ مَعَ رَسُولِ الله* ([1])*.*
*وخيبر واحة زراعية تقع شمال المدينة المنورة، وتبعد عنها بحوالي 165كم*([2])*، وترتفع عن سطح البحر 850م، وهي من أعظم حرار العرب بعد حرَّة بني سليم، وامتازت خيبر بخصوبة أرضها ووفرة مياهها، فاشتهرت بكثرة نخيلها، هذا سوىٰ ما تنتجه من الحبوب والفواكه، لذلك كانت توصف بأنها قرية الحجاز ريفًا ومنعة ورجالاً، وكان بها سوق يعرف بسوق النطاة تحميه قبيلة غَطَفَان التي تُعْتَبر خيبر ضمن أراضيها.* 
*ونظرًا لمكانتها الاقتصادية فقد سكنها العديد من التجار وأصحاب الحرف، وكان فيها نشاط واسع للصيرفة.*
*وكان يسكنها قبل الفتح أخلاط من العرب واليهود، وزاد عدد اليهود فيها بعد إجلاء يهود المدينة*([3])* حيث ذهب يهود المدينة الذين أجلاهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** إلىٰ خيبر فأقاموا فيها.*
*سبب الغزوة:*
*تقدم أنَّ قبائل اليهود الثلاثة بني النضير، وبني قينقاع، وبني قريظة نقضوا عهدهم مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم**، فقتل بني قريظة وأجلىٰ بني قينقاع وبني النضير عن المدينة، فذهب بعضهم إلىٰ خيبر وأصبحوا يُشكلون خطرًا علىٰ المسلمين، وكان لبعضهم يدًا في تأليب قريش وجمعهم الأحزاب لمحاربة المسلمين -كما تقدم ذلك.*
*فأراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** - بعدما عاهد قريشًا- أن يعالج الموقف بعدما صارت خيبر مصدر خطر كبير علىٰ الإسلام والمسلمين.*
*خروج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلىٰ خيبر:*
*فخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** إلىٰ خيبر بقريب من ألف وخمسمائة مقاتل معهم مائتا فرس.*
*عَنْ مُجَمِّعِ بن جَارِيَةَ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ قَالَ: قُسِمَتْ خَيْبَرُ عَلَىٰ أَهْلِ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  ، فَقَسَمَهَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** عَلَىٰ ثَمَانِيَةَ عَشَرَ سَهْمًا، وَكَانَ الْجَيْشُ أَلْفًا وَخَمْسَ مِائَةٍ، فِيهِمْ ثَلَاثُ مِائَةِ فَارِسٍ*([4])*، فسار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** إلىٰ خيبر ليلاً*([5])*، واستخلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** علىٰ المدينة سِباع بن عُرْفُطة*([6])*، وكان الله تعالىٰ قد وعد المؤمنين مغانم خيبر، في قوله تعالىٰ: {لَقَدْ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ يُبَايِعُونَكَ تَحْتَ الشَّجَرَةِ فَعَلِمَ مَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ فَأَنزَلَ السَّكِينَةَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَثَابَهُمْ فَتْحًا قَرِيبًا وَمَغَانِمَ كَثِيرَةً يَأْخُذُونَهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا وَعَدَكُمُ اللَّهُ مَغَانِمَ كَثِيرَةً تَأْخُذُونَهَا فَعَجَّلَ لَكُمْ هَذِهِ وَكَفَّ أَيْدِيَ النَّاسِ عَنَكُمْ وَلِتَكُونَ آيَةً لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ وَيَهْدِيَكُمْ صِرَاطًا مُّسْتَقِيمًا**}** [الفتح: 18- 20].*
*فأراد المنافقون الذين تخلفوا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** في الحديبية أن يخرجوا معه إلىٰ خيبر، لما علموا ما بها من مغانم وأموال كثيرة، فمنعهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** من الخروج، وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ: {سَيَقُولُ الْمُخَلَّفُونَ  }** عن الحديبية { إِذَا انْطَلَقْتُمْ إِلَى مَغَانِمَ لِتَأْخُذُوهَا**} أي: إلىٰ خيبر، {ذَرُونَا نَتَّبِعْكُمْ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُبَدِّلُوا كَلَامَ اللَّهِ**} أي: يريدون أن يبدلوا كلام الله لما وعده بأن المغانم ستكون لمن شهد الحديبية وبايع تحت الشجرة – كما تقدم في الآيات- {قُلْ لَنْ تَتَّبِعُونَا كَذَلِكُمْ قَالَ اللَّهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ**} أي: قال بأن المغانم ستكون لأهل الحديبية، {فَسَيَقُولُونَ بَلْ تَحْسُدُونَنَا**} أي: أن نشرككم في المغانم، {بَلْ كَانُوا لَا يَفْقَهُونَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا**} [الفتح: 15] أي: ليس الأمر كما زعموا، ولكن لا فهم لهم*([7])*.*
*ومضىٰ جيش المسلمين حتىٰ نزل بالرجيع.*
*عن مَرْوان بن الحكم، والمسوَر بن مخرمة قالا: انصرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** عام الحديبية، فنزلت عليه سورة الفتح بين مكة والمدينة، فقدم المدينة في ذي الحجة، فأقام بها حتىٰ سار إلىٰ خيبر في المحرم، فنزل بالرجيع – واد بين خيبر وغطفان- فتخوف أن تُمدَّهم غطفان، فبات حتىٰ أصبح، فغدا إليهم*([8])*.*
*وَكَانَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** إِذَا أَتَىٰ قَوْمًا بِلَيْلٍ لَمْ يُغِرْ بِهِمْ حَتَّىٰ يُصْبِحَ*([9])*.*
*فصلىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** الصبح قريبًا من خيبر بغلس*([10])*.*
*يقول أَنَسُ بن مَالِك رضي الله عنه: فَصَلَّيْنَا عِنْدَهَا صَلَاةَ الْغَدَاةِ بِغَلَسٍ، فَرَكِبَ النَبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَرَكِبَ أبو طَلْحَةَ، وَأَنَا رَدِيفُ أبي طَلْحَةَ، فَأَجْرَىٰ نَبِيُّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** فِي زُقَاقِ خَيْبَرَ، وَإِنَّ رُكْبَتِي لَتَمَسُّ فَخِذَ نَبِيِّ اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم** ، وانحَسَرَ الْإِزَارُ عَنْ فَخِذِ نبي الله، وإِنِّي لأرىٰ بَيَاضَ فَخِذِ نَبِيِّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**.*
*يقول أنس: فأتيناهم حين بزغت الشمس، وقد أخرجوا مواشيهم وخرجوا بفئوسهم، ومكاتلهم*([11])*، ومرورهم*([12])*، فَقَالُوا: مُحَمَّدٌ وَالْخَمِيسُ*([13])*، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**: «**الله أكبر خربت خيبر إنا إذا نزلنا بساحة قوم فساء صباح المنْذَرين**» قالها ثلاث مرات*([14])*.*
*فلما رأىٰ أهل خيبر جيش المسلمين هربوا إلىٰ حصونهم، فتحصنوا بها.*
*وصدق الله إذ يقول: {لاَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ جَمِيعًا إِلاَّ فِي قُرًى مُّحَصَّنَةٍ أَوْ مِن وَرَاءِ جُدُرٍ**} [الحشر: 14].*
*وكانت خيبر منقسمة إلىٰ شطرين، شطر فيها خمسة حصون:*
*1- حصن ناعم.*
*2- حصن الصعب بن معاذ.*
*3- حصن قلعة الزبير.*
*4- حصن أُبيٍّ.*
*5- حصن نزار.*
*والحصون الثلاثة الأولىٰ منها تقع في منطقة يقال لها: (النطاة) وأما الحصنان الآخران فيقعان في منطقة تسمىٰ بالشَّق.*
*أما الشطر الثاني، ويعرف بالكتيبة، ففيه ثلاثة حصون فقط:*
*1- حصن القَموص (وكان حصن بني أبي الحقيق من بني النضير).*
*2- حصن الوَطيح.*
*3- حصن السُّلالم.*
*وفي خيبر حصون وقلاع غير هذه الثمانية، إلا أنها كانت صغيرة لا تبلغ إلىٰ درجة هذه القلاع في مناعتها وقوتها*([15])*.*
*فحاصرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم**، فكان أول الحصون افتتح حصن ناعم، وعنده قُتل محمود بن مسلمة، أُلْقيت عليه منه رحىٰ فقتلته*([16])*.*
*وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** قد أعطىٰ اللِّوَاءَ أَبا بَكْر الصديق رضي الله عنه، فَانْصَرَفَ وَلَمْ يُفْتَحْ لَهُ، ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ مِنْ الْغَدِ، فَخَرَجَ وَلَمْ يُفْتَحْ لَهُ، وَأَصَابَ النَّاسَ يَوْمَئِذٍ شِدَّةٌ وَجَهْدٌ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**: «**إِنِّي دَافِعٌ اللِّوَاءَ غَدًا إِلَىٰ رَجُلٍ يُحِبُّهُ الله وَرَسُولُهُ وَيُحِبُّ الله وَرَسُولَهُ لَا يَرْجِعُ حَتَّىٰ يُفْتَحَ لَهُ**»، فَبِات الصحابة وأنفسهم طَيِّبَةٌ أَنَّ الْفَتْحَ غَدًا، فَلَمَّا أَنْ أَصْبَحَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** صَلَّىٰ الْغَدَاةَ، ثُمَّ قَامَ قَائِمًا فَدَعَا بِاللِّوَاءِ وَالنَّاسُ عَلَىٰ مَصَافِّهِمْ، فَدَعَا عَلِيًّا وَهُوَ أَرْمَدُ*([17])*، فَتَفَلَ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ وَدَفَعَ إِلَيْهِ اللِّوَاءَ وَفُتِحَ لَهُ*([18])*.*
*وكَانَ عَلِيُّ بن أبي طَالِبٍ رضي الله عنه قد تَخَلَّفَ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي خَيْبَرَ لمرض عينه، فَقَالَ: أَنَا أَتَخَلَّفُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم**؟ فَلَحِقَ بِهِ*([19])*.*
*وعن سَهْل بن سَعْد رضي الله عنهما أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** قَالَ يَوْمَ خَيْبَرَ: «**لَأُعْطِيَنَّ هَذِهِ الرَّايَةَ غَدًا رَجُلًا يَفْتَحُ الله عَلَىٰ يَدَيْهِ، يُحِبُّ الله وَرَسُولَهُ، وَيُحِبُّهُ الله وَرَسُولُهُ**»، قَالَ: فَبَاتَ النَّاسُ يَدُوكُونَ لَيْلَتَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ يُعْطَاهَا، فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحَ النَّاسُ غَدَوْا عَلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** كُلُّهُمْ يَرْجُو أَنْ يُعْطَاهَا، فَقَالَ: «**أَيْنَ عَلِيُّ بن أبي طَالِبٍ؟**»، فَقِيلَ: هُوَ يَا رَسُولَ الله يَشْتَكِي عَيْنَيْهِ، قَالَ: «**فَأَرْسَلُوا إِلَيْهِ**»، فَأُتِيَ بِهِ فَبَصَقَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** فِي عَيْنَيْهِ وَدَعَا لَهُ فَبَرَأَ حَتَّىٰ كَأَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ بِهِ وَجَعٌ، فَأَعْطَاهُ الرَّايَةَ، فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ: يَا رَسُولَ الله أُقَاتِلُهُمْ حَتَّىٰ يَكُونُوا مِثْلَنَا؟ فَقَالَ: «**انْفُذْ عَلَىٰ رِسْلِكَ حَتَّىٰ تَنْزِلَ بِسَاحَتِهِمْ، ثُمَّ ادْعُهُمْ إِلَىٰ الْإِسْلَامِ، وَأَخْبِرْهُمْ بِمَا يَجِبُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ حَقِّ الله فِيهِ، فَوَاللَّهِ لَأَنْ يَهْدِيَ الله بِكَ رَجُلًا وَاحِدًا خَيْرٌ لَكَ مِنْ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَكَ حُمْرُ النَّعَمِ**»*([20])*.*
*وعن سلمة بن الأكوع رضي الله عنه قال: خَرَجْنَا إِلَىٰ خَيْبَرَ مَعَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**، فَجَعَلَ عَمِّي عَامِرٌ يَرْتَجِزُ بِالْقَوْمِ:*
قَدْ عَلِمَتْ خَيْبَرُ أَنِّي عَامِرٌ

 

شَاكِي السِّلَاحِ بَطَلٌ مُغَامِرٌ




*قَالَ: فَاخْتَلَفَا ضَرْبَتَيْنِ فَوَقَعَ سَيْفُ مَرْحَبٍ فِي تُرْسِ عَامِرٍ، وَذَهَبَ عَامِرٌ يَسْفُلُ لَهُ*([21])*، فَرَجَعَ سَيْفُهُ عَلَىٰ نَفْسِهِ فَقَطَعَ أَكْحَلَهُ، فَكَانَتْ فِيهَا نَفْسُهُ*([22])*.*
*قَالَ سَلَمَةُ: فَخَرَجْتُ فَإِذَا نَفَرٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُونَ: بَطَلَ عَمَلُ عَامِرٍ قَتَلَ نَفْسَهُ، قَالَ: فَأَتَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم** وَأَنَا أَبْكِي، فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله بَطَلَ عَمَلُ عَامِرٍ؟ قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**: «**مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ؟**»، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: نَاسٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِكَ، قَالَ: «**كَذَبَ مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ بَلْ لَهُ أَجْرُهُ مَرَّتَيْنِ**»، ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَىٰ عَلِيٍّ وَهُوَ أَرْمَدُ، فَقَالَ: «**لَأُعْطِيَنَّ الرَّايَةَ رَجُلًا يُحِبُّ الله وَرَسُولَهُ أَوْ يُحِبُّهُ الله وَرَسُولُهُ**»، قَالَ: فَأَتَيْتُ عَلِيًّا فَجِئْتُ بِهِ أَقُودُهُ وَهُوَ أَرْمَدُ، حَتَّىٰ أَتَيْتُ بِهِ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**، فَبَسَقَ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ فَبَرَأَ، وَأَعْطَاهُ الرَّايَةَ، وَخَرَجَ مَرْحَبٌ، فَقَالَ:*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قَدْ عَلِمَتْ خَيْبَرُ أَنِّي مَرْحَبُ

 

شَاكِي السِّلَاحِ بَطَلٌ مُجَرَّبُ


إِذَا الْحُرُوبُ أَقْبَلَتْ تَلَهَّبُ




فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ:
أَنَا الَّذِي سَمَّتْنِي أُمِّي حَيْدَرَهْ

 

كَلَيْثِ غَابَاتٍ كَرِيهِ الْمَنْظَرَهْ


أُوفِيهِمُ بِالصَّاعِ كَيْلَ السَّنْدَرَهْ




قَالَ: فَضَرَبَ رَأْسَ مَرْحَبٍ فَقَتَلَهُ، ثُمَّ كَانَ الْفَتْحُ عَلَىٰ يَدَيْهِ([1]).
وهكذا تم فتح حصن ناعم.
وكانت غطفان قد سمعت بمنزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بخيبر، فجمعوا له، ثم خرجوا ليظاهروا يهود عليه، حتىٰ إذا ساروا منقلة([2]) سمعوا خلفهم في أموالهم حِسًّا، ظنوا أن القوم قد خالفوا إليهم، فرجعوا علىٰ أعقابهم، فأقاموا في أهلهم وأموالهم وخلوا بين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين خيبر([3]).
وفتح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حصن القموص، حصن بني أبي الحقيق، وأصاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم سبايا، منهن صفية بنت حُييِّ بن أخطب، وكانت عند كنانة بن الربيع بن أبي الحُقيق، وبنتي عم لها، فاصطفىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صفية لنفسه([4]).
ثم فتح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حصن الصعب بن معاذ، وما بخيبر حصن كان أكثر طعامًا وودكًا منه([5]).
ولما افتتح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من حصونهم ما افتتح، وحاز من الأموال ما حاز، انتهوا إلىٰ حصنيهم الوطيح والسُّلالم، وكان آخر حصون أهل خيبر افتتاحًا([6]).
تصالح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أهل خيبر:
عن عبد الله بن عمر أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لَمَّا ظَهَرَ عَلَىٰ خَيْبَرَ أَرَادَ إِخْرَاجَ الْيَهُودِ مِنْهَا، وَكَانَتْ الْأَرْضُ حِينَ ظُهِرَ عَلَيْهَا لِلَّهِ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِلْمُسْلِمِي  نَ، فَأَرَادَ إِخْرَاجَ الْيَهُودِ مِنْهَا، فَسَأَلَتْ الْيَهُودُ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنْ يُقِرَّهُمْ بِهَا عَلَىٰ أَنْ يَكْفُوا عَمَلَهَا، وَلَهُمْ نِصْفُ الثَّمَرِ، فَقَالَ لَهُمْ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*نُقِرُّكُمْ بِهَا عَلَىٰ ذَلِكَ مَا شِئْنَا*»([7]).
فكان الصلح مع يهود خيبر مشروطًا بإخراجهم إذا شاء المسلمون ذلك.
ولذلك أخرجهم عُمَرُ في إمارته وقَالَ: أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ عَامَلَ يَهُودَ خَيْبَرَ عَلَىٰ أَنَّا نُخْرِجُهُمْ إِذَا شِئْنَا، ومَنْ كَانَ لَهُ مَالٌ فَلْيَلْحَقْ بِهِ، وإِنِّي مُخْرِجٌ يَهُودَ، فَأَخْرَجَهُمْ([8]).
وكان سبب إخراجهم أنهم اعتدوا علىٰ عبد الله بن عمر عندما ذهب إلىٰ ماله هناك ليلًا، فقَامَ عُمَرُ خَطِيبًا فَقَالَ: إِنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَامَلَ أهل خَيْبَرَ عَلَىٰ أَمْوَالِهِمْ، وَقَالَ: نُقِرُّكُمْ مَا أَقَرَّكُمْ الله، وَإِنَّ عبد الله بن عُمَرَ خَرَجَ إِلَىٰ مَالِهِ هُنَاكَ فَعُدِيَ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ اللَّيْلِ فَفُدِعَتْ يَدَاهُ وَرِجْلَاهُ([9])، وَلَيْسَ لَنَا هُنَاكَ عَدُوٌّ غَيْرَهُمْ، هُمْ عَدُوُّنَا وَتُهْمَتُنَا، وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ إِجْلَاءَهُمْ، فَلَمَّا أَجْمَعَ عُمَرُ عَلَىٰ ذَلِكَ أَتَاهُ أَحَدُ بني أبي الْحُقَيْقِ، فَقَالَ: يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَتُخْرِجُنَا وَقَدْ أَقَرَّنَا مُحَمَّدٌ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَعَامَلَنَا عَلَىٰ الْأَمْوَالِ وَشَرَطَ ذَلِكَ لَنَا؟ فَقَالَ عُمَرُ: أَظَنَنْتَ أَنِّي نَسِيتُ قَوْلَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*كَيْفَ بِكَ إِذَا أُخْرِجْتَ مِنْ خَيْبَرَ تَعْدُو بِكَ قَلُوصُكَ لَيْلَةً بَعْدَ لَيْلَةٍ*»([10])، فَقَالَ: كَانَتْ هَذِهِ هُزَيْلَةً مِنْ أبي الْقَاسِمِ([11])، فقَالَ: كَذَبْتَ يَا عَدُوَّ الله، فَأَجْلَاهُمْ عُمَرُ، وَأَعْطَاهُمْ قِيمَةَ مَا كَانَ لَهُمْ مِنْ الثَّمَرِ مَالًا وَإِبِلًا وَعُرُوضًا مِنْ أَقْتَابٍ وَحِبَالٍ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ([12]).
وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد صالح أهل خيبر علىٰ أَنْ لَا يَكْتُمُوا وَلَا يُغَيِّبُوا شَيْئًا، فَإِنْ فَعَلُوا فَلَا ذِمَّةَ لَهُمْ وَلَا عَهْدَ، فَغَيَّبُوا مَسْكًا لِحُيَيِّ بن أَخْطَبَ، وَقَدْ كَانَ قُتِلَ قَبْلَ خَيْبَرَ، كَانَ احْتَمَلَهُ مَعَهُ يَوْمَ بني النَّضِيرِ حِينَ أُجْلِيَتْ النَّضِيرُ، فِيهِ حُلِيُّهُمْ، قَالَ: فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم لِسَعْيَةَ([13]): «*أَيْنَ مَسْكُ حُيَيِّ بن أَخْطَبَ؟*»، قَالَ: أَذْهَبَتْهُ الْحُرُوبُ وَالنَّفَقَاتُ، فَوَجَدُوا الْمَسْكَ، فَقَتَلَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ابْنَ أبي الْحُقَيْقِ وَسَبَىٰ نِسَاءَهُمْ وَذَرَارِيَّهُم  ْ([14]).([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1807)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة ذي قرد.

([2]) منقلة: أي مرحلة.

([3]) «تهذيب سيرة ابن هشام» (184).

([4]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/195.

([5]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 3/196، والودك: اللحم السمين.

([6]) السابق.

([7]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3152)، كتاب: فرض الخمس، باب: ما كان النبي r يعطي المؤلفة قلوبهم وغيرهم من الخمس ونحوه، ومسلم (1551)، كتاب: المساقاة، باب: المساقاة والمعاملة بجزء من التمر والزرع.

([8]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أبو داود (3007)، كتاب: الخراج والإمارة والفيء، باب: ما جاء في حكم أرض خيبر، وقال الألباني في «صحيح سنن أبي داود»: حسن صحيح.

([9]) الفدع: هو زوال المفصل. وأخرج البخاري حديثًا معلقًا: أنهم ألقوه من فوق بيت ففدعوا يديه.

([10]) القلوص – بفتح القاف-: الناقة الصابرة علىٰ السير، وقيل: الشابة، وفي ذلك إشارة من النبي إلىٰ إخراجهم من خيبر وكان ذلك من إخباره بالغيبيات قبل وقوعها.

([11]) هزيلة: تصغير هزل، وهو ضد الجد.

([12]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (2730)، كتاب: الشروط، باب: إذا اشترط في المزارعة إذا شئت أخرجتك.

([13]) عم حيي بن أخطب.

([14]) *حسن:* أخرجه أبو داود (3006)، كتاب: الخراج والإمارة والفيء، باب: ما جاء في حكم أهل خيبر، وحسنه الألباني.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي هذه السنة : أهدت يهودية شاة مصلية مسمومة إلى رسول الله* * فأخذ لقمة فأخبرته الشاة بأنها مسمومة :

ما يستفاد :

1- وفي الحديث إخباره صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الغيب ، وتكليم الجماد له .
2- ومعاندة اليهود لاعترافهم بصدقه فيما أخبر به عن اسم أبيهم وبما وقع منهم من دسيسة السم ، ومع ذلك فعاندوا واستمروا على تكذيبه . 
*[ فتح الباري لابن حجر ( 10 / 303 ) ]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي هذه السنة : قدم حاطب بن أبي بلتعة من عند المقوقس ...:

ما يستفاد : 

1- قدوم حاطب بن أبي بلتعة من عند المقوقس ملك الأقباط بمصر ومعه مارية القبطية أم إبراهيم ابن النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، وسيرين ، وقد أسلمتا في طريقهما إلى المدينة .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري ]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
**تابع/ ولما انصرف رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *من خيبر بعث محيصة بن مسعود إلى فدك يدعوهم إلى الإسلام ... :

ما يستفاد :

1- ( كان فيما احتج به عمر ) : أي استدل به على أن الفيء لا يقسم وذلك بمحضر من الصحابة ولم ينكروا عليه .
2- قال الخطابي : الصفي ما يصطفيه الإمام عن أرض الغنيمة من شيء قبل أن يقسم من عبد أو جارية أو فرس أو سيف أو غيرها .
3- ( لنوائبه ) : أي لحوائجه وحوادثه من الضيفان والرسل وغير ذلك من السلاح والكراع .
4- ( لأبناء السبيل ) : قال ابن الملك : يحتمل أن يكون معناه أنها كانت موقوفة لأبناء السبيل أو معدة لوقت حاجتهم إليها وقفا شرعيا .
[ كتاب عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود رحمه الله ( 8 / 149 - 150 ) ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي منصرفه من خيبر أيضا فتح وادي القرى ..:

ما يستفاد :

1- وفي الحديث تعظيم أمر الغلول .
2- وفي الحديث قبول الإمام الهدية ، فإن كانت لأمر يختص به في نفسه أن لو كان غير وال فله التصرف فيها بما أراد ، وإلا فلا يتصرف فيها إلا للمسلمين ، وعلى هذا التفصيل يحمل حديث ( هدايا الأمراء غلول ) فيخص بمن أخذها فاستبد بها ، وخالف في ذلك بعض الحنفية فقال : له الاستبداد مطلقا بدليل أنه لو ردها على مهديها لجاز ، فلو كانت فيئا للمسلمين لما ردها ، وفي هذا الاحتجاج نظر لا يخفى ..
[ فتح الباري ( 7 / 612 ) ]

3- حرمة الغلول من الغنيمة ولو كان المأخوذ شراك نعل . 
4- لايصح الجزم لأحد بأنه في الجنة أو في النار ، ولكن يرجى للمحسن ، ويخاف على المسيء من المسلمين .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

تقسيم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غنائم خيبر:
لَمَّا أَفَاءَ الله عَلَىٰ رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم خَيْبَرَ قَسَمَهَا عَلَىٰ ثلاثة آلاف وستمائة سَهْمًا، فكان لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وللمسلمين النصف من ذلك، وهو ألف وثمانمائة سهم، لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سهم كسهم أحد المسلمين، وهو ما غنمه المسلمون من منطقتي الشِّقَّ وَالنَّطَاةَ وَمَا أُحِيزَ مَعَهُمَا، وَعَزَلَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم النِّصْفَ الْآخَرَ، وهو ألف وثمانمائة سهم لِنَوَائِبِهِ وما ينزل من أمور الْمُسْلِمِينَ، وجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لهذا القسم ما حازه المسلمون من حصون: الْوَطِيحَ، وَالْكُتَيْبَةَ  ، والسُّلالم وتوابعها([1]).
*قال البيهقي* *رحمه الله**:*
وهذا لأن خيبر فُتح شطرها عَنْوة([2])، وشطرها صلحًا، فقسم ما فُتح عنوة بين أهل الخمس والغانمين، وعزل ما فتُح صلحًا لنوائبه وما يحتاج إليه من أمور المسلمين.اهـ([3]).
*قال ابن القيم* *رحمه الله*:
فالصواب الذي لا شك فيه: أنها فتحت عَنوة، والإمام مُخيَّر في أرض العنوة بين قَسْمها ووقفها، أو قَسْم بعضها ووقف البعض، وقد فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الأنواع الثلاثة، فقسم قريظة والنضير، ولم يقسم مكة، وقسم شطر خيبر، وترك شطرها، وقد تقدم تقرير كون مكة فتحت عنوة بما لا مدفع له.اهـ([4]).
*قلت*: والأدلة ترجح كلام بن القيم رحمه الله من أنها فتحت عَنوة، وذلك لما رواه أبو داود (3009) عن أنس صلى الله عليه وسلم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غزا خيبر، فأصبناها عَنوة، وصححه الألباني وقد وردت أحاديث تفيد بأن بعضها فُتح عنوة وبعضها فتح صلحًا([5])، وهي ضعيفة، ضعفها الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله، فأعطىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للفارس ثلاثة أسهم، سهم له وسهمان لفرسه، وللراجل([6]) سهمًا واحدًا([7]).
وقد أسهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأهل السفينة من مهاجرة الحبشة الذين حضروا بعد الفتح، جعفر بن أبي طالب وأصحابه، ولم يقسم لأحد لم يشهد الغزوة غيرهم([8]).
وأعطىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بني هاشم وبني المطلب من سهم ذي القربىٰ، ولم يقسم لبني عبد شمس، ولا لبني نوفل من ذلك السهم([9]).
عن جُبَيْرِ بن مُطْعِمٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: فلَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ خَيْبَرَ وَضَعَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سَهْمَ ذِي الْقُرْبَىٰ فِي بني هَاشِمٍ وَبَنِي الْمُطَّلِبِ، وَتَرَكَ بني نَوْفَلٍ وَبَنِي عبد شَمْسٍ، فَانْطَلَقْتُ أَنَا وَعُثْمَانُ بن عَفَّانَ حَتَّىٰ أَتَيْنَا النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فَقُلْنَا: يَا رَسُولَ الله هَؤُلَاءِ بنو هَاشِمٍ لَا نُنْكِرُ فَضْلَهُمْ لِلْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي وَضَعَكَ الله بِهِ مِنْهُمْ، فَمَا بَالُ إِخْوَانِنَا بني الْمُطَّلِبِ أَعْطَيْتَهُمْ وَتَرَكْتَنَا وَقَرَابَتُنَا وَاحِدَةٌ؟ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*إِنَّا وَبَنُو الْمُطَّلِبِ لَا نَفْتَرِقُ فِي جَاهِلِيَّةٍ وَلَا إِسْلَامٍ، وَإِنَّمَا نَحْنُ وَهُمْ شَيْءٌ وَاحِدٌ*»، وَشَبَّكَ بَيْنَ أَصَابِعِهِ  صلى الله عليه وسلم ([10]).
*قال ابن كثير* *رحمه الله**:*
وأما سهم ذوي القربىٰ فإنه يصرف إلىٰ بني هاشم وبني المطلب، لأن بني المطلب وازروا بني هاشم في الجاهلية وفي أول الإسلام، ودخلوا معهم في الشعب غضبًا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحماية له: مسلمهم طاعة لله ولرسوله، وكافرهم حَميَّةً للعشيرة وأنفة وطاعة لأبي طالب عم رسول الله، وأما بنو عبد شمس وبنو نوفل – وإن كانوا أبناء عمهم- فلم يوافقوهم علىٰ ذلك، بل حاربوهم ونابذوهم، ومالؤوا بطون قريش علىٰ حرب الرسول([11]).
وقد أعطىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عبدًا يقال له عميرًا من الغنيمة ولم يُسهم له([12]).
يقول عُمَيْرٌ مَوْلَىٰ آبي اللَّحْمِ([13]): شَهِدْتُ خَيْبَرَ مَعَ سَادَتِي، فَكَلَّمُوا فِيَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ([14])، فَأَمَرَ بِي، فَقُلِّدْتُ سَيْفًا، فَإِذَا أَنَا أَجُرُّهُ([15])، فَأُخْبِرَ أَنِّي مَمْلُوكٌ، فَأَمَرَ لِي بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ خُرْثِيِّ([16]) الْمَتَاعِ([17]).
ويروي أبو هُرَيْرَةَ قصة له مع أبان بن سَعِيدِ بن الْعَاصِ فيقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: بَعَثَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَبَانَ بن سَعِيدِ بن الْعَاصِ عَلَىٰ سَرِيَّةٍ مِنْ الْمَدِينَةِ قِبَلَ نَجْدٍ، فَقَدِمَ أَبَانُ بن سَعِيدٍ وَأَصْحَابُهُ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِخَيْبَرَ بَعْدَ أَنْ فَتَحَهَا، وَإِنَّ حُزُمَ([18]) خَيْلِهِمْ لِيفٌ، فَقَالَ أَبَانُ: اقْسِمْ لَنَا يَا رَسُولَ الله، فَقَالَ أبو هُرَيْرَةَ: فَقُلْتُ لَا تَقْسِمْ لَهُمْ يَا رَسُولَ الله، فَقَالَ أَبَانُ: أَنْتَ بِهَا يَا وَبْرُ تَحَدَّرُ عَلَيْنَا مِنْ رَأْسِ ضَالٍ([19])! فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*اجْلِسْ يَا أَبَانُ*»، وَلَمْ يَقْسِمْ لَهُمْ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ([20]).
وكانت ثمار خيبر كثيرة جدًا، حتىٰ إن عبد الله بن رواحة صلى الله عليه وسلم قدرها بأربعين ألف وَسْق.
تقدم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صالح أَهْلَ خَيْبَرَ علىٰ نِصْفَ ما يخرج من ثمارها، فَلَمَّا كَانَ حِينَ يُصْرَمُ النَّخْلُ([21])، بَعَثَ إِلَيْهِمْ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عبد الله بن رَوَاحَةَ فَحَزَرَ عَلَيْهِمْ النَّخْلَ([22])، فَقَالَ: فِي ذِهْ كَذَا وَكَذَا، فقَالُوا: أَكْثَرْتَ عَلَيْنَا يَا ابْنَ رَوَاحَةَ، فَقَالَ ابن رواحة: فَأَنَا أَلِي حَزْرَ النَّخْلِ وَأُعْطِيكُمْ نِصْفَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ([23])، قَالُوا: هَذَا الْحَقُّ وَبِهِ تَقُومُ السَّمَاءُ وَالْأَرْضُ، قَدْ رَضِينَا أَنْ نَأْخُذَهُ بِالَّذِي قُلْتَ([24]).
فلما قال لهم ابْنُ رَوَاحَةَ ذلك أَخَذُوا الثَّمَرَ وَعَلَيْهِمْ عِشْرُونَ أَلْفَ وَسْقٍ([25]).
ولكثرة ثمار خيبر، وما أخذه المسلمون منها، كان في ذلك توسعة علىٰ المسلمين وإغناءً لهم، حتىٰ إن عبد الله بن عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما يقول: مَا شَبِعْنَا حَتَّىٰ فَتَحْنَا خَيْبَرَ([26]).
وقالت عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها: لَمَّا فُتِحَتْ خَيْبَرُ، قُلْنَا: الْآنَ نَشْبَعُ مِنْ التَّمْرِ([27]).
ولما وسع الله علىٰ المهاجرين وأخذوا من غنائم خيبر، رَدَّ الْمُهَاجِرُونَ إِلَىٰ الْأَنْصَارِ مَنَائِحَهُمْ الَّتِي كَانُوا مَنَحُوهُمْ إياها حين هاجروا من مكة، حتىٰ إن النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قد ردَّ عِذَاقًا([28]) علىٰ أم سليم كانت قد أعطتهم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أَعْطَاها لأُمِّ أَيْمَنَ، فرد علىٰ أم سُليم عِذاقها، وأعطىٰ أم أيمن مَكَانَهُنَّ مِنْ حَائِطِهِ([29]).

([1]) ورد هذا التقسيم في عدة أحاديث صحيحة، صححها العلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني، أخرجها أبو داود في سننه، انظر: «سنن أبي داود»، كتاب: الخراج والإمارة والفيء، باب: ما جاء في حكم أرض خيبر.

([2]) عَنوة: أي قهرًا.

([3]) «زاد المعاد» 3/291.

([4]) «زاد المعاد» 3/292.

([5]) انظر: «سنن أبي داود» (3017).

([6]) الراجل: الذي يقاتل علىٰ رجله بلا فرس.

([7]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4228)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة خيبر، ومسلم (1762)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: كيفية قسمة الغنيمة بين الحاضرين.

([8]) *متفق عليه:* وسيأتي تخريجه، وذكر ابن إسحاق أنه أسهم لجابر بن عبد الله ولم يشهد الغزوة، وليس له إسناد.

([9]) تُقَسَّم غنيمة المسلمين إلىٰ خمسة أخماس: أربعة منها توزع علىٰ المقاتلين، وخمس لله ورسوله ويقسم خمسة أسهم، توزع علىٰ من ذكرهم الله في هذه الآية: *{وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَأَنَّ لِلَّهِ خُمُسَهُ وَلِلرَّسُولِ وَلِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ}* [الأنفال: 41].

([10]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3140)، كتاب: فرض الخمس، باب: ومن الدليل علىٰ أن الخمس للإمام وأنه يعطي بعض قرابته دون بعض، ما قسم النبي  بني المطلب وبني هاشم من خُمس خيبر، وأبو داود (2980)، كتاب: الخراج والإمارة والفيء، باب: في بيان مواضع قسم الخمس وسهم ذي القربىٰ، واللفظ له.

([11]) «مختصر تفسير ابن كثير» 2/112.

([12]) لم يُسْهم له: أي لم يعطه سهمًا معلومًا كبقية الجيش، وإنما أعطاه شيئًا من الغنيمة ترضية له، وهذا هو حكم العبد  المملوك في الشريعة الإسلامية أنه إذا قاتل مع المسلمين لا يسهم له كبقية الجنود، وإنما يعطىٰ من الغنيمة ما يراه الأمير.

([13]) قال وكيع: كان لا يأكل اللحم.اهـ. فلذلك سمي آبي اللحم.

([14]) أي: في شأني وحقي بما هو مدح لي. «عون المعبود» 5/170.

([15]) فإذا أنا أجُرُّه: أي أسحب السيف علىٰ الأرض من صغر سني. «عون المعبود» 5/170.

([16]) خُرثَىٰ المتاع: أي أثاث البيت كالقدر وغيره. «عون المعبود» 5/170.

([17]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أبو داود (2730)، كتاب: الجهاد، باب: في المرأة والعبد  يُحذيان من الغنيمة، الترمذي (1557)، كتاب: السير، باب: هل يُسهم للعبد؟، أحمد (27914)، وصححه الألباني «صحيح سنن أبي داود» (2440).

([18]) حُزُم: جمع حزام، وهو ما يُشَدُّ به الوسط.

([19]) فقال أبان: أنت بها، أي: أنت تقول بهذا، يا وَبْرُ. عن أبي حاتم أن العرب يُسمىٰ كل دابة من حشرات الجبال وَبْرًا، وقيل هي دابة صغيرة كالهرة وحشية، تَحدَّر علينا: أي تهجم علينا بغتة، من رأس ضال: قال ابن دقيق العيد: الضال هو السدر البري.اهـ. والمعنىٰ تنزل علينا من رأس شجر السدر.

([20]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4238)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة خيبر، وأبو داود (2723)، كتاب: الجهاد، باب: في من جاء بعد الغنيمة لا سهم له، واللفظ له.

([21]) يصرم النخل: أي يقطع.

([22]) الحزر: التقدير.

([23]) المعنىٰ: أنهم لما قالوا له: أكثرت علينا، واتهموه بالظلم وأن الثمار أقل من ذلك، فلو أعطوه عشرين ألف وَسْق وهو نصف ما قدَّره ابن رواحة سيتبقىٰ لهم أقل من ذلك، فقال لهم ابن رواحة: إذن أعطيكم أنا عشرين ألف وسق وآخذ ما تبقىٰ.

([24]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أبو داود (3410)، كتاب: البيوع، باب: في المساقاة، ابن ماجه (1820)، كتاب: الزكاة، باب: خرص النخل والعنب، وصححه الألباني.

([25]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أبو داود (3415)، كتاب: البيوع، باب: في الخرص، وصححه الألباني.

([26]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4243)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة خيبر.

([27]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4242)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة خيبر.

([28]) العذاق: جمع عذق، وهو عرجون النخل.

([29]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (2630)، كتاب: الهبة، باب: فضل المنيحة، ومسلم (1771)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: رد المهاجرين إلىٰ الأنصار منائحهم من الشجر والتمر حين استغنوا عنها بالفتوح.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يؤمِّر أحد الأنصار علىٰ خيبر:
عَنْ أبي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ، وَأبي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنهما أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بَعَثَ أَخَا بني عَدِيٍّ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ إِلَىٰ خَيْبَرَ فَأَمَّرَهُ عَلَيْهَا([1]).
وعنهما أيضًا أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اسْتَعْمَلَ رَجُلًا عَلَىٰ خَيْبَرَ فَجَاءَهُ بِتَمْرٍ جَنِيبٍ([2])، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أَكُلُّ تَمْرِ خَيْبَرَ هَكَذَا؟*»، فَقَالَ: لَا وَاللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ الله إِنَّا لَنَأْخُذُ الصَّاعَ مِنْ هَذَا بِالصَّاعَيْنِ، والصاعين بِالثَّلَاثَةِ، فَقَالَ: «*لَا تَفْعَلْ بِعْ الْجَمْعَ بِالدَّرَاهِمِ، ثُمَّ ابْتَعْ بِالدَّرَاهِمِ جَنِيبًا*»([3]).
وهذا الرجل – الذي أمره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على خيبر- هو سواد بن غزية([4]).
وعَنْ أبي مُوسَىٰ الْأَشْعَرِيِّ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: لَمَّا غَزَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خَيْبَرَ أَوْ قَالَ: لَمَّا تَوَجَّهَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَشْرَفَ النَّاسُ عَلَىٰ وَادٍ فَرَفَعُوا أَصْوَاتَهُمْ بِالتَّكْبِيرِ الله أَكْبَرُ، الله أَكْبَرُ، لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*ارْبَعُوا عَلَىٰ أَنْفُسِكُمْ، إِنَّكُمْ لَا تَدْعُونَ أَصَمَّ وَلَا غَائِبًا، إِنَّكُمْ تَدْعُونَ سَمِيعًا قَرِيبًا وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ*»، وَأَنَا خَلْفَ دَابَّةِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَسَمِعَنِي وَأَنَا أَقُولُ: لَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ، فَقَالَ لِي: «*يَا عبد الله بن قَيْسٍ*»، قُلْتُ: لَبَّيْكَ يَا رَسُولَ الله، قَالَ: «*أَلَا أَدُلُّكَ عَلَىٰ كَلِمَةٍ مِنْ كَنْزٍ مِنْ كُنُوزِ الْجَنَّةِ؟*»، قُلْتُ: بَلَىٰ يَا رَسُولَ الله فَدَاكَ أبي وَأُمِّي، قَالَ: «*لَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ*»([5]).
وفي غزوة خيبر أُصيب سلمة بن الأكوع صلى الله عليه وسلم في ساقه، فَنَفَثَ فِيهِا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثَلَاثَ نَفَثَاتٍ، يقول سلمة: فَمَا اشْتَكَيْتُهَا حَتَّىٰ السَّاعَة([6]).
وفي خيبر أيضًا نَهَىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عَنْ مُتْعَةِ النِّسَاءِ([7])، ونَهَىٰ يَوْمَ خَيْبَرَ أيضًا عَنْ أَكْلِ الثُّومِ([8]).
وعن سُوَيْدِ بن النُّعْمَانِ أَنَّهُ خَرَجَ مَعَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَامَ خَيْبَرَ، حَتَّىٰ إِذَا كَانُوا بِالصَّهْبَاءِ وَهِيَ أَدْنَىٰ خَيْبَرَ، فَصَلَّىٰ الْعَصْرَ ثُمَّ دَعَا بِالْأَزْوَادِ([9])، فَلَمْ يُؤْتَ إِلَّا بِالسَّوِيقِ فَأَمَرَ بِهِ فَثُرِّيَ([10])، فَأَكَلَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَكَلْنَا، ثُمَّ قَامَ إِلَىٰ الْمَغْرِبِ فَمَضْمَضَ وَمَضْمَضْنَا، ثُمَّ صَلَّىٰ وَلَمْ يَتَوَضَّأْ([11]).
-وعن عبد الله بن مغفل صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: رُميَ إلينا جراب فيه طعام وشحم([12]) يوم خيبر، فوثبت لآخذه، فالتفتُّ فإذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فاستحييت منه.
وفي رواية: فَقُلْتُ: لَا أُعْطِي الْيَوْمَ أَحَدًا مِنْ هَذَا شَيْئًا، فَإِذَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مُتَبَسِّمًا([13]).
([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4246، 4247)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: استعمال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ أهل خيبر.

([2]) قال ابن حجر: بتمر جنيب: قال مالك: هو الكبيس، وقال الطحاوي: هو الطيب، وقيل: هو الصلب، وقيل: الذي أُخرج من حشفة ورديئه، وقال غيرهم: هو الذي لا يخلط بغيره.اهـ. «فتح الباري» 4/467.

([3]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4244، 4245)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: استعمال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ أهل خيبر.

([4]) «فتح الباري» من رواية أبي عوانة والدارقطني.

([5]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4205)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة خيبر، ومسلم (2704)، كتاب: الذكر والدعاء والتوبة والاستغفار، باب: استحباب خفض الصوت بالذكر.

([6]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4206)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة خيبر.

([7]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4216)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة خيبر، ومسلم (1407)، كتاب: النكاح، باب: نكاح المتعة.

([8]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4215)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة خيبر، ومسلم (561)، كتاب: المساجد، باب: نهىٰ من أكل ثومًا أو بصلاً أو كراثًا أو نحوها مما له من رائحة كريهة عن حضور المسجد حتىٰ تذهب تلك الريح وإخراجه من المسجد.
      النهي عن أكل الثوم للكراهة لا للتحريم، وعلل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا بأن ريحها يؤذي الناس كما يؤذي الملائكة أيضًا.

([9]) الأزواد: جمع زاد، وهو الطعام.

([10]) ثرىٰ: أي بُل بالماء، لما لحقه من يبس.

([11]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (209)، كتاب: الوضوء، باب: من مضمض من السويق ولم يتوضأ.

([12]) الشحم: الدهن.

([13]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4214)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة خيبر، ومسلم (1772)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: أخذ الطعام من أرض العدو.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

4- وفي غزوة خيبر: حُرِّمت لحوم الحُمُر الأهلية.
وفي غزوة خيبر نهىٰ النبي عن لحوم الحمر الأهلية([1]).
عَنْ سَلَمَةَ بن الْأَكْوَعِ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: فَلَمَّا أَمْسَىٰ النَّاسُ مَسَاءَ الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي فُتِحَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ أَوْقَدُوا نِيرَانًا كَثِيرَةً، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*مَا هَذِهِ النِّيرَانُ؟ عَلَىٰ أَيِّ شَيْءٍ تُوقِدُونَ؟*»، قَالُوا: عَلَىٰ لَحْمٍ، قَالَ: «*عَلَىٰ أَيِّ لَحْمٍ؟*»، قَالُوا: لَحْمِ حُمُرِ الْإِنْسِيَّةِ، قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أَهْرِيقُوهَا وَاكْسِرُوهَا*»، فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ: يَا رَسُولَ الله أَوْ نُهَرِيقُهَا وَنَغْسِلُهَا؟ قَالَ: «*أَوْ ذَاكَ*»([2]).
وعَنْ أَنَسِ بن مَالِكٍ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جَاءَهُ جَاءٍ، فَقَالَ: أُكِلَتْ الْحُمُرُ، فَسَكَتَ، ثُمَّ أَتَاهُ الثَّانِيَةَ، فَقَالَ: أُكِلَتْ الْحُمُرُ، فَسَكَتَ، ثُمَّ أَتَاهُ الثَّالِثَةَ، فَقَالَ: أُفْنِيَتْ الْحُمُرُ، فَأَمَرَ مُنَادِيًا فَنَادَىٰ فِي النَّاسِ: إِنَّ الله وَرَسُولَهُ يَنْهَيَانِكُمْ عَنْ لُحُومِ الْحُمُرِ الْأَهْلِيَّةِ، فَأُكْفِئَتْ الْقُدُورُ، وَإِنَّهَا لَتَفُورُ بِاللَّحْمِ([3]).([1]) الحمر الأهلية، ويقال الإنسية: هي الحمر المستأنسة التي تعيش في البيوت، وهي غير الحمر الوحشية.

([2]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4196)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة خيبر، ومسلم (1802)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة خيبر.

([3]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4199)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة خيبر، ومسلم (1940)، كتاب: الصيد والذبائح، باب: تحريم أكل لحم الحمر الإنسية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

5- وفي غزوة خيبر: قدم علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جعفر بن أبي طالب، ومن معه من مُهاجري الحبشة، ومعهم أبو موسىٰ، ومَن معه مِن الأشعريين.
عَنْ أبي مُوسَىٰ الأشعري رضي الله عنه قَالَ: بَلَغَنَا مَخْرَجُ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وَنَحْنُ بِالْيَمَنِ([1])، فَخَرَجْنَا مُهَاجِرِينَ إِلَيْهِ أَنَا وَأَخَوَانِ لِي أَنَا أَصْغَرُهُمَا أَحَدُهُمَا أبو بُرْدَةَ وَالْآخَرُ أبو رُهْمٍ، إِمَّا قَالَ: بِضْعًا، وَإِمَّا قَالَ: ثَلَاثَةً وَخَمْسِينَ أَوْ اثْنَيْنِ وَخَمْسِينَ رَجُلًا مِنْ قَوْمِي، فَرَكِبْنَا سَفِينَةً، فَأَلْقَتْنَا سَفِينَتُنَا إِلَىٰ النَّجَاشِيِّ بِالْحَبَشَةِ، فَوَافَقْنَا جَعْفَرَ بن أبي طَالِبٍ، فَأَقَمْنَا مَعَهُ حَتَّىٰ قَدِمْنَا جَمِيعًا، فَوَافَقْنَا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حِينَ افْتَتَحَ خَيْبَرَ([2]).
وعَنْ أبي مُوسَىٰ الأشعري رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قَدِمْنَا عَلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بَعْدَ أَنْ افْتَتَحَ خَيْبَرَ، فَقَسَمَ لَنَا، وَلَمْ يَقْسِمْ لِأَحَدٍ لَمْ يَشْهَدْ الْفَتْحَ غَيْرَنَا([3]).([1]) أي: بلغنا مبعثه، وكان النبي حينها بمكة.

([2]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4230)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة خيبر، ومسلم (2502)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: من فضائل جعفر بن أبي طالب.

([3]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4233)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: غزوة خيبر.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

6- وفي غزوة خيبر: قدم أبو هريرة علىٰ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مسلمًا.
عَنْ أبي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: أَتَيْتُ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِخَيْبَرَ بَعْدَ مَا افْتَتَحُوهَا([1]).
*وعن خُثَيْم بْنِ عِرَاكٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، أَنَّ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ قَدِمَ الْمَدِينَةَ فِي رَهْطٍ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ، وَالنَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِخَيْبَرَ، وَقَدِ اسْتَخْلَفَ سِبَاعَ بْنَ عُرْفُطَةَ عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ، قَالَ: " فَانْتَهَيْتُ إِلَيْهِ وَهُوَ يَقْرَأُ فِي صَلَاةِ الصُّبْحِ فِي الرَّكْعَةِ الْأُولَى بـ: كهيعص، وَفِي الثَّانِيَةِ: وَيْلٌ لِلْمُطَفِّفِين  َ "، قَالَ: فَقُلْتُ لِنَفْسِي: «وَيْلٌ لِفُلَانٍ إِذَا اكْتَالَ اكْتَالَ بِالْوَافِي، وَإِذَا كَالَ كَالَ بِالنَّاقِصِ» ، قَالَ: «فَلَمَّا صَلَّى زَوَّدَنَا شَيْئًا حَتَّى أَتَيْنَا خَيْبَرَ، وَقَدِ افْتَتَحَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَيْبَرَ» ، قَالَ: «فَكَلَّمَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ فَأَشْرَكُونَا فِي سِهَامِهِمْ»([2]).*([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (2827)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: الكافر يقتل المسلم.

([2])* صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (8552)، والطيالسي (2713)، وابن حبان (7156)، والبيهقي في ((الكبرى)) (4020)، والحاكم في ((المستدرك)) (4337)، وصححه ووافقه الذهبي، وصححه الألباني في ((الصحيحة)) (2965).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

7- وفي هذه السنة: تزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أم حبيبة رضي الله عنها.
كانت أم حبيبة، رملة بنت أبي سفيان أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها تحت عبيد الله  بن جحش قبل زواجها من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأسلما ثم هاجرا إلىٰ الحبشة، وهناك تنصَّر عبيد الله بن جحش وارتد عن الإسلام.
عن أم حبيبة رضي الله عنها قالت: رأيت في المنام كأنَّ زوجي عبيد الله بن جحش بأسوأ صورة، ففزعت، فأصبحت فإذا به قد تنصَّر، فأخبرته بالمنام، فلم يحفل به، وأكبَّ علىٰ الخمر حتىٰ مات، فأتاني آت في نومي، فقال: يا أم المؤمنين، ففزعت، فما هو إلا أن انقضت عدتي، فما شعرت إلا برسول النجاشي يستأذن، فإذا هي جارية له يقال لها: أبرهة، فقالت: إن الملك يقول لك وكِّلي من يزوجك، فأرسلت إلىٰ خالد بن سعيد بن العاص بن أمية فوكلته، فأعطيت أبرهة سوارين من فضة فلما كان العشي أمر النجاشيُّ جعفر بن أبي طالب، فحمد الله وأثنىٰ عليه وتشهد، ثم قال: أما بعد، فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كتب إليَّ أنْ أزوجه أم حبيبة، فأجبتُ وقد أصدقتها عنه أربعمائة دينار، ثم سكب الدنانير، فخطب خالد، فقال: قد أجبت إلىٰ ما دعا إليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وزوجته أم حبيبة، وقبض الدنانير، وعمل لهم النجاشي طعامًا فأكلوا.
قالت أم حبيبة: فلما وصل إليَّ المال أعطيت أبرهة منه خمسين دينارًا، قالت: فردتها عليَّ، وقالت: إن الملك عزم عليَّ بذلك، وردَّت عليَّ ما كنت أعطيتها أولاً، ثم جائتني من الغد بعود وورس وعنبر وزباد كثير، فقدمت به معي علىٰ رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم([1]).
*قال ابن حجر رحمه الله**:*
وروىٰ ابن سعد أن ذلك كان سنة سبع، وقيل كان سنة ست، والأول أشهر.اهـ([2]).([1]) «الطبقات الكبرىٰ» 8/327. نقلاً عن «الإصابة».

([2]) «الإصابة» 4/2508، 2509.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما .. 


تابع / ولما علم يهود تيماء ما جرى لإخوانهم في خيبر وفدك ووادي القرى ، صالحوا رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * وأقاموا بأموالهم :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان صبر الصحابة وتحملهم الشدائد في ذات الله تعالى ما كانوا به مضرب المثل .
2- بيان إنفاذ الرسول*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *أمر ربه عز وجل في إبلاغ دعوته .
**[ المصدر : هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي مرجعهم إلى المدينة نام رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * وأصحابه عن صلاة الفجر حتى طلعت الشمس :

ما يستفاد :

1-  قوله : ( فصلى بهم الصبح ) فيه استحباب الجماعة في الفائتة وكذا قاله أصحابنا .
2- قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من نسي صلاة فليصلها إذا ذكرها ) فيه وجوب قضاء الفريضة الفائتة سواء تركها بعذر كنوم ونسيان ، أم بغير عذر وإنما قيد الحديث بالنسيان لخروجه على سبب لأنه إذا وجب القضاء على المعذور فغيره أولى بالوجوب وهو من باب التنبيه بالأدنى على الأعلى .
[ شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم رحمهم الله 5 / 155 -156 ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وبعد فتح خيبر احتال الحجاج بن علاط السلمي على مشركي مكة حتى استنقذ ماله منهم :

ما يستفاد :

1- ورخص له رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *أن يقول فيه بما شاء عند أهل مكة عام خيبر من أجل ماله وولده كان له بها .
**​[ الاستيعاب لابن عبدالبر رحمه الله ص 183 ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي هذه السنة : كانت غزوة ذات الرقاع على الراجح :

ما يستفاد :

1- سميت ذات الرقاع لأن أقدام المسلمين نقبت من الحفاء فلفوا عليها الخرق ، هذا هو الصحيح في سبب تسميتها ... وقيل : سميت لجبل هناك يقال له الرقاع لأن له بياضا وحمرة وسوادا . وقيل : سميت بشجرة هناك يقال لها ذات الرقاع . وقيل : لأن المسلمين رقعوا راياتهم ويحتمل أن هذه الأمور كلها وجدت فيها .
[ شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم رحمهم الله ( 6 /111 - 112 )  ]

2- فمن عليه لشدة رغبة لشدة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في استئلاف الكفار ليدخلوا في الإسلام ، ولم يؤخذ بما صنع ، بل عفا عنه .
**[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 534 ) ]


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي هذه الغزوة نزلت آية التيمم :

ما يستفاد :

1- وفيه دليل على فضل عائشة وأبيها وتكرار البركة منهما .
2- وفيه تأديب الرجل ابنته ولو كانت مزوجة كبيرة خارجة عن بيته ، ويلحق بذلك تأديب من له تأديبه ولو لم يأذن له الإمام .
3- والنكتة في قول عائشة : ( فعاتبني أبو بكر ) ولم تقل أبي ، لأن قضية الأبوة الحنو ، وما وقع من العتاب بالقول والتأديب بالفعل مغاير لذلك في الظاهر ، فلذلك أنزلته منزلة الأجنبي فلم تقل أبي .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 1 / 562 - 563 ) ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي مرجعهم من ذات الرقاع اشترى النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: *  جمل جابر بن عبدالله ، ثم أعطاه ثمنه ورده عليه :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان الكرم المحمدي المتجلي في إعطاء جابر الجمل والثمن معا .
2- آية النبوة المحمدية في جمل جابر الذي أصابه الكلل والإعياء حتى انقطع ثم عاد خيرا مما كان ببركة ضربه له ورغبته في عودة صحته وسلامته .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / سرية غالب بن عبدالله رضي الله عنه ، سرية أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ، سرية عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ، سرية بشير بن سعد رضي الله عنه ... :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان قوة وصحة العزم المحمدي وعظم صبره على الجهاد إبلاغا لدعوة ربه عز وجل .
2- مظاهر الحكمة المحمدية حيث تجلت في مواطن كثيرة .
3- لا ينقص من قيمة السرية ولا من أجرها إذا فر العدو ولم يتمكنوا منه أو يحصلوا منه على طائل .
4- مشروعية مفاداة الأسرى .
5- لا يحل قتل من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله ولو اتهم بالتقية تخلصا من القتل .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله] 

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي ذي القعدة من هذه السنة : كانت عمرة القضاء :

ما يستفاد :

1- قوله : ( وقال : الخالة بمنزلة الأم ) أي في هذا الحكم الخاص لأنها تقرب منها في الحنو والشفقة والاهتداء إلى ما يصلح الولد لما دل عليه السياق ..
2- ويؤخذ منه أن الخالة في الحضانة مقدمة على العمة لأن صفية بنت عبدالمطلب كانت موجودة حينئذ ..
3- وفيه من الفوائد أيضا تعظيم صلة الرحم بحيث تقع المخاصمة بين الكبار في التوصل إليها ، وأن الحاكم يبين دليل الحكم للخصم ، وأن الخصم يدلي بحجته ..
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 634 ) ]

4- مشروعية قضاء العبادة إذا فاتت لأسباب قاهرة حالت دون أدائها .
5- جواز الاعتمار في الأشهر الحرم ، وقد كان أهل الجاهلية يكرهونة .
6- مشروعية سنة الاضطباع والهرولة في طواف القدوم للعمرة أو الحج .
7- بيان العلة في سنة الاضطباع والهرولة في الأشواط الثلاثة الأولى وهي إظهار القوة ، وأن المؤمن القوي خير وأحب إلى الله من المؤمن الضعيف .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي ذي القعدة من هذه السنة : تزوج النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: *  بميمونة بنت الحارث رضي الله عنها :

ما يستفاد :

1- مشروعية الزواج في دار الحرب للقادر عليه .
2- لطيفة في أن آخر من تزوج الرسول*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *من نسائه ميمونة ، وآخر من مات من نسائه بعده ميمونة . وأنها رضي الله عنها بني بها بسرف ، وماتت ودفنت بسرف فمكان عرسها هو مكان دفنها فرضي الله عنها وأرضاها وجعل الجنة مأواها .
**[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري ]

3- وكانت قبله صلى الله عليه وسلم تحت أبي رهم بن عبدالعزى ، وقيل : تحت أخيه حويطب ، وقيل : سخبرة بن أبي رهم ، وأمها هند بنت عوف الهلالية .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 639 ) ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي ذي الحجة من هذه السنة : كانت سرية ابن أبي العوجاء السلمي إلى بني سليم :

ما يستفاد :

1- وجوب الدعوة إلى الله تعالى والتحمل والصبر في سبيلها .
2- خطر العيون والجواسيس أيام الحروب ، ووجوب الحذر منهم .
3- بيان شجاعة أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وسائر أهل الإيمان وعظيم صبرهم وتحملهم .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي هذه السنة : أسلم عمران بن حصين وأبوه رضي الله عنهم :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان تدبير الله في خلقه ، أسلم أبو هريرة وعمران بن حصين رضي الله عنهم عام خيبر .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

* السنة الثامنة** من الهجرة 
**تابع / في صفر من هذه السنة : أسلم عمرو بن العاص وخالد بن الوليد وعثمان بن طلحة ، وهاجروا إلى المدينة :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان فضل العلم الشرعي فإن النجاشي آمن بالنبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *لما له من علم بذلك .** 
2- بيان تدبير الله في خلقه ، وذلك واضح في تأخر إسلام خالد وعمرو وعثمان بن طلحة مع كمال عقولهم وذكائهم ، وعظم دهائهم .
3- سماحة الإسلام إذ احتضن الثلاثة مع ما قاموا به ضده وما تصرفوا ضد أهله ومن مبادئه ( التوبة تجب ما كان قبله ) .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي صفر من هذه السنة : كانت سرية غالب بن عبدالله الليثي إلى بني الملوح بالكديد ، فغنموا وسلموا :

ما يستفاد :

**1- بيان إنفاذ الرسول*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *أمر ربه عز وجل في إبلاغ دعوته بلا كلل ولا ملل ولا فتور .
2- بيان الصبر والتحمل في ذات الله عز وجل وأنه شعار المؤمنين الصادقين .
3- مشروعية الغزو في سبيل الله ليعبد الله وحده فيكمل الناس ويسعدوا على عبادته تعالى .
4- بيان إكرام الله تعالى لأوليائه بإنجائهم بالمطر والسيول وبما شاء من أسباب .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / سرية شجاع بن وهب الأسدي ، سرية كعب بن عمير الغفاري ، سرية زيد بن حارثة :

ما يستفاد :

**1- مواصلة الدعوة إلى الله تعالى وإبلاغ رسالته*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *إلى كافة الناس لإصلاحهم و إسعادهم في الدنيا و الآخرة .
2- بيان صبر الصحابة وتحملهم الشدائد في ذات الله تعالى ما كانوا به مضرب المثل .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري ]
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي جمادى الأولى من هذه السنة : كانت سرية مؤته فقتل الأمراء الثلاثة ، ثم فتح الله على يد خالد بن الوليد :

ما يستفاد :

1- وفي الحديث جواز الإعلام بموت الميت ولا يكون ذلك من النعي المنهي عنه .
2- وفيه جواز تعليق الإمارة بشرط ، وتولية عدة أمراء بالترتيب .
3- واختيار الإمام مقدم على غيره لأنه أعرف بالمصلحة العامة .
4- وفيه جواز التأمر في الحرب بغير تأمير ، قال الطحاوي : هذا أصل يؤخذ منه أن على المسلمين أن يقدموا رجلا إذا غاب الإمام يقوم مقامه إلى أن يحضر .
5- وفيه جواز الاجتهاد في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
6- وفيه علم ظاهر من أعلام النبوة .
7- وفضيلة ظاهرة لخالد بن الوليد ولمن ذكر من الصحابة .
8- قوله : ( يعرف فيه الحزن ) أي لما جعل الله فيه من الرحمة ، ولا ينافي ذلك الرضا بالقضاء .
9- ويؤخذ منه أن ظهور الحزن على الإنسان إذا أصيب بمصيبة لا يخرجه عن كونه صابرا راضيا إذا كان قلبه مطمئنا.
10- وفي الحديث جواز معاقبة من نهي عن منكر فتمادى عليه بما يليق به .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 7 / 642 - 643 - 644 ) ] 

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / سرية عمرو بن العاص إلى ذات السلاسل ، وفي هذه السرية أجنب عمرو بن العاص ، سرية أبي قتادة إلى خضرة ، سرية أبي حدرد إلى الغابة :

ما يستفاد :

1- ( قال احتلمت ) : قال السيوطي : يرد بهذا على من يقول من الصوفية : إذا احتلم المريد أدبه الشيخ ، فلا أحد أتقى وأصلح ولا أورع من الصحابة ، وقد ذكر هذا السيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يقل له شيئا .
2- ( في غزوة ذات السلاسل ) : في مراصد الإطلاع : السلاسل جمع سلسلة : ماء بأرض جذام سميت به غزوة ذات السلاسل .
3- ( فضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يقل شيئا ) : فيه دليل على جواز التيمم عند شدة البرد من وجهين : الأول : التبسم والاستبشار ، والثاني : عدم الإنكار ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يقر على باطل ، والتبسم والاستبشار أقوى دلالة من السكوت على الجواز. 
[ عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود ( 1 / 405 -406 ) ]

4- السرية بفتح المهملة وكسر الراء وتشديد التحتانية هي التي تخرج بالليل ، والسارية التي تخرج بالنهار ، وقيل سميت بذلك لأنها تخفي ذهابها .
5- وما افترق من السرية يسمى بعثا ، فالعشرة فما بعدها تسمى حفيرة ،والأربعون عصبة ، وإلى ثلاثمائة مقنب بقاف ونون ثم موحدة ، فإن زاد سمي جمرة بالجيم ، والكتيبة ما اجتمع ولم ينتشر .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 8 / 70 ) ]

6- الدعوة إلى الله تعالى وإبلاغ رسالته صلى الله عليه وسلم وتحمل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم الشدائد . 


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

سنكمل فوائد السيرة إن شاء الله 
ما هي أرقام دور النشر التي يتوفر لديها كتاب الأغصان الندية للطلب ؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> سنكمل فوائد السيرة إن شاء الله 
> ما هي أرقام دور النشر التي يتوفر لديها كتاب الأغصان الندية للطلب ؟


02201155559141

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وعندي نسخ من الكتاب

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

إن شاء الله تعالى سيتم إبلاغ الإدارة بذلك ويتم الطلب بحسب عدد الراغبين ، أسأل الله أن يبارك كل الجهود

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي شعبان من هذه السنة : نقضت قريش عهدها مع رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  :

*ما يستفاد :

1- بيان عاقبة نكث العهود وأنها وخيمة للغاية ...
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]



**
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / جاء أبو سفيان بن حرب ليجدد العهد ...، أرسل حاطب بن أبي بلعتة كتابا إلى قريش يخبرهم بمسير النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * ..:

ما يستفاد :

1- ...قريش نكثت عهدها فحلت بها الهزيمة وخسرت كيانها الذي كانت تدافع عنه وتحميه .
2- تجلي النبوة المحمدية في العلم بالمرأة حاملة خطاب ابن أبي بلتعة إذ أخبر عنها وعن المكان الذي انتهت إليه في سيرها وهو روضة خاخ.
3- فضيلة إقالة عثرة الكرام ، وفضل أهل بدر تجلى ذلك في العفو عن حاطب بعد عتابه .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]
*
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

* تابع / وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : كانت* *سرية أبي قتادة الأنصاري* :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط: * إلى إضَمٍ للتمويه على المشركين :**

ما يستفاد :

1- مشروعية السفر في رمضان وجواز الفطر والصيام فيه على حد سواء .
2-مشروعية التعمية على العدو حتى يباغت قبل أن يكون قد جمع قواه فتسرع إليه الهزيمة وتقل الضحايا والأموات من الجانبين حقنا للدماء البشرية .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]





*تابع / وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : خرج رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *بجيشه من المدينة لفتح مكة :
**
ما يستفاد :

1- بيان الكمال المحمدي في قيادة الجيوش وتحقيق الانتصارات الباهرة .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]
*

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : جاء العباس بن عبدالمطلب بعياله من مكة مهاجرا إلى المدينة ...، جاء مَخْرمة بن نوفل ، وأبو سفيان بن الحارث ، وعبدالله بن أمية، فالتقوا بالنبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: *، وأسلموا :

**ما يستفاد :

1- بيان لُقيا العباس بالنبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بالجُحْفة .
2- بيان إسلام كل من مخرمة بن نوفل ، وأبو سفيان بن الحارث ، وعبدالله بن أبي أمية .







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*تابع / وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : وقبل دخول النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *مكة أسلم أبو سفيان بن حرب وحكيم بن حزام وبُديل بن ورقاء :

ما يستفاد :

1- مشروعية إنزال الناس منازلهم تجلى هذا في إعطاء الرسول*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *أبا سفيان كلمات يقولهن فيكون ذلك فخرا له واعتزازا .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جائني عبر الخاص السؤال الثاني من الأخ عبد الله طالب علم:



> أخي الحبيب محمد،
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،
> 
> ذكرتم في كتابكم "الأغصان الندية" أن في السنة الأولى من الهجرة عقد النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم معاهدة مع اليهود و التي كان من شروطها:
> إن اليهود ينفقون مع المؤمنين ماداموا محاربين
> إن يهود بني عوف أمة مع المؤمنين
> إنَّ جَفْنة بطن من ثعلبة كأنفسهم
> إنَّ البر دون الإثم
> 
> رجاءاً توضيح هذه الشروط فلم أفهمها، جزاكم الله خيراً


(إن اليهود ينفقون مع المؤمنين ماداموا محاربين): أي: إذا داهم أحد المدينة، أو قاتل المسلمون أحدًا خارج المدينة، فعلى اليهود الإنفاق مع المسلمين.
(إن يهود بني عوف أمة مع المؤمنين): أي: في المخالطة والمعايشة؛ لا ينفصلون عنهم؛ ولكلٍّ دينه.
(إنَّ جَفْنة بطن من ثعلبة كأنفسهم): الجفنة: وعاءُ الأطعمة، وجمعها جفان، ومنه قول?الله تعالى: {وَجِفَانٍ كَالْجَوَابِ} [سبأ:?13]، والبطن: أصلها الجارحة، ويطلقها العرب على فرع القبيلة، فالقبيلة الكبيرة يتفرع منها قبائل صغيرة تسمى بطون، وإنما سُميت بذلك كناية على أنَّ جميع فروع القبيلة كالعضو الواحد، والجسد الواحد.والمعنى: المبالغة في شدة تحريم أموال المعاهدين وأعراضهم، بأنه من استحل مثل هذا الشيء البسيط الزهيد، وهي جفنة الطعام، من بطن من بطون القبيلة، فكأنما انتهك حرمة جميع أشخاص القبيلة أنفسهم.
(إنَّ البر دون الإثم): أي: أنَّ البر ينبغي أن يكون حاجزًا عن الإثم، والوفاء ينبغي أن يمنع من الغدر؛ فلا تأثم قبيلة في حق الأخرى، ولا تغدر قبيلة بالأخرى.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : بعد العصر ، لما بلغ رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *كُراعَ الغميم ، أفطر على راحلته ليراه الناس :

ما يستفاد:
1- قوله :( فقيل له بعد ذلك أن بعض الناس قد صام فقال : أولئك العصاة أولئك العصاة ) هكذا هو مكرر مرتين ، وهذا محمول على من تضرر بالصوم أو أنهم أمروا بالفطر أمرا جازما لمصلحة بيان جوازه فخالفوا الواجب ، وعلى التقديرين لا يكن الصائم اليوم في السفر عاصيا إذا لم يتضرر به ، ويؤيد التأويل الأول قوله في الرواية الثانية أن الناس قد شق عليهم الصيام .
[ شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم رحمهما الله ( 7/ 200-201) ]




**تابع / وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : دخل رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *مكة فاتحا منصورا مؤيدا :

ما يستفاد :

**1- بيان تواضع الرسول*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *لربه شكرا له على آلائه وإنعامه عليه إذ دخل مكة وهو متطامن حتى إن لحيته لتمس رحل ناقته تواضعا لله وخشوعا . فلم يدخل وهو الظافر المنتصر دخول الظلمة الجبارين السفاكي الدماء البطاشين بالأبرياء والضعفاء .
2- بيان العفو المحمدي الكبير إذ عفا عن قريش العدو الألد ولم يقتل منهم سوى أربعة رجال وامرأتين إذ رفضوا الإسلام .
3- بيان الكمال المحمدي في عدله ووفائه تجلى ذلك في رد مفتاح الكعبة لعثمان بن أبي طلحة .
4- مشروعية كسر الأصنام والصور والتماثيل وإبعادها من المساجد بيوت الله تعالى .
5- تقرير مبدأ الجوار في الإسلام لقوله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *: أجرنا من أجرت وأمنا من أمنت يا أم هانئ ).** 
6- مشروعية صبغ الشعر بغير السواد سواء كان شعر لحية أو رأس .
7- احترام الرسول*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *لأسرة الصديق وتكريمه لها ...
8- وجوب البيعة على الإسلام وهي الطاعة لله ورسوله وأولي الأمر في المعروف وما يستطاع .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]
*
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / كانت سرية أسامة بن زيد ، سرية خالد بن الوليد ، سرية عمرو بن العاص ، سرية* *سعد بن زيد الأشهلي ،* *سرية قيس بن سعد بن عبادة :

ما يستفاد :


1- وجوب مواصلة الدعوة إلى الإسلام بعد الفتح كما هي قبله .
2- بيان خطأ خالد في اجتهاده فيما أقدم عليه ، ولما كان متأولا عفا عنه ولم يؤاخذ .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]
*
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي شوال من هذه السنة : كانت غزوة حنين :

مايستفاد :

1- تقرير مبدأ حكيم وهو أن الرأي الصائب السديد من ذي الخبرة والتجربة يقدم على الشجاعة مهما كانت ، وحتى عن القوة مهما عظمت .
2- مشروعية استعمال العيون ( الجواسيس ) في الحروب لمعرفة قوة العدو ، وما عزم عليه .
3- حرمة الإعجاب بالنفس أو العمل أو القوة إذ ترتب على ذلك هزيمة المؤمنين في أول لقائهم لعدوهم .
4- وجوب الحذر من التبرك غير الشرعي فإنه يؤدي إلى الشرك بالله تعالى .
5- بيان الفرق بين من رسخ الإيمان في قلبه ، وبين من لم يرسخ ، فإن الأخير سرعان ما يظهر جهله وظلمه .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]
*

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / كانت سرية أوطاس بقيادة أبي عامر الأشعري :

ما يستفاد :
1- قوله : ( فدعا بماء فتوضأ ثم رفع يديه ) يستفاد منه استحباب التطهير لإرادة الدعاء ، ورفع اليدين في الدعاء .
**[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 8 / 54 ) ]

2- والمراد بالمحصنات هنا المزوجات ومعناه والمزوجات حرام على غير أزواجهن إلا ما ملكتم بالسبي فأنه ينفسخ نكاح زوجها الكافر وتحل لكم إذا انقضى استبراؤها .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 10 / 31 ) ]




تابع / كانت سرية الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسي لهدم الصنم ذي الكفين فأشعل فيه النار، وفي طريقه*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * لحصار الطائف مر ببُحرة الرُّغاء فابتنى بها مسجدا ، فصلى فيه قبل وصوله إلى الطائف ، في بُحرة أيضا قتل رجلا من بني ليث قصاصا برجل من هذيل وهو أول قصاص في الإسلام :

مايستفاد :

1- بيان مدى ما كان عليه رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *من الحزم والعزم في إنفاذ أمر الله تعالى .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله]






تابع / وفي شوال من هذه السنة : كانت غزوة الطائف : 

ما يستفاد :

1- قوله :( فثقل عليهم ) بين سبب ذلك بقولهم : ( نذهب ولا نفتحه ) وحاصل الخبر أنهم لما أخبرهم بالرجوع بغير فتح لم يعجبهم ، فلما رأى ذلك أمرهم بالقتال فلم يفتح لهم فأصيبوا بالجراح لأنهم رموا عليهم من أعلى السور فكانوا ينالون منهم بسهامهم ولا تصل السهام إلى من على السور ، فلما رأوا ذلك تبين لهم تصويب الرجوع ، فلما أعاد عليهم القول بالرجوع أعجبهم حينئذ ، ولهذا قال ( فضحك).
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله (  8 / 56 - 57 ) ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / في حصار الطائف نزل نفر من رقيق الطائف ، فأعتقهم رسول الله منهم أبو بكرة*  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  *وفي أواخر شوال من هذه السنة : رفع رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ا*لحصار عن الطائف ثم رجع إلى الجعرانة ، فقدم عليه وفود هوازن قد أسلموا فرد عليهم أسراهم :*

*ما يستفاد :

1- مشروعية استشارة ذوي الرأي ، وعدم الاستبداد بالرأي مع وجود ذوي الرأي السديد .
2- مشروعية استعمال أحدث الأسلحة وأجداها في الحرب لإحقاق الحق وإبطال الباطل . بأن لا تكون فتنة ويعبد الله وحده لا شريك له .
3- بيان مظاهر الكمال المحمدي في حسن السياسة والتدبير الأمر الذي لا يجارى فيه قط .
4- فضيلة الأنصار ، وبيان ما حباهم الله به من حب الحبيب*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *، ودعائه لهم ولأبنائهم وأبناء أبنائهم وهم أهل القرون الثلاثة المفضلة أي الصحابة والتابعون وتابعو التابعين ، وتابعوهم إلى ثلاثة قرون .** 
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]


تابع/  وفي ذي القعدة من هذه السنة : فرق النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *الغنائم ، وأعطى المؤلفة قلوبهم كثيرا ، ووكل المؤمنين إلى إيمانهم ، فقام ذو الخويصرة فقال ما قال :**
ما يستفاد :

**1- بيان الكمال المحمدي في خلقه ومروءته فهي بذلك مضرب المثل وفي القرآن الكريم : { وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم} .
**[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]**
*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نفع الله بكم وبما تسطرون

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين *

تابع /وفي ذي القعدة من هذه السنة : جيء بالشيماء أخت رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *من الرضاعة...، اعتمر رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * من الجُعْرانة ، تزوج رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * فاطمة بنت الضحاك الكُلابية فاستعاذت منه ففارقها ...:

**ما يستفاد :
**
1- مشروعية الاعتمار في الشهر الحرام ، وبيان أن الجعرانة ليست من الحرم .
2- تزوج الرسول*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *بفاطمة بنت الضحاك الكلابية واستعاذت من الرسول* صلى الله عليه وسلم* ففارقها فورا .
3- مشروعية إكرام الإخوة من الرضاعة .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]



تابع / وفي ذي الحجة من هذه السنة : ولدت مارية إبراهيم بن النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * :

مايستفاد :
1- ولد إبراهيم ابن النبي* صلى الله عليه وسلم *من جاريته مارية القبطية .
**[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]
**
تابع / وفي هذا السنة : ولدت زينب بنت رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من أبي العاص بن الربيع ابنتها أُمامة التي كان يحملها النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في الصلاة :*
**
ما يستفاد :
1-* لم يمنع النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كونه في الصلاة من الرفق بالصغير .
*


تابع / وفي هذه السنة : عمل منبر رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، وهبت سودة أم المؤمنين يومها لعائشة رضي الله عنهما : 
*
ما يستفاد :
1- وفي الحديث دلالة على أن الجمادات قد يخلق الله لها إدراكا كالحيوان بل كأشرف الحيوان ، وفيه تأييد لقول من يحمل { وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده } على ظاهره .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 6 / 737) ]

2- قوله : ( أن سودة بنت زمعه ) هي زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*، وكان تزوجها وهو بمكة بعد موت خديجة ودخل عليها بها وهاجرت معه . 
*[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 9 / 388 ) ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / حج بالناس عتاب بن أسيد رضي الله عنه أمير مكة ، توفي مغفل بن عبد نهم المزني والد الصحابي عبدالله بن مغفل ، وله صحبة :

ما يستفاد :
1- بيان أن حج الناس في تلك السنة على ما كانت العرب تحج عليه .
2- وفاة والد عبدالله بن مغفل مات بطريق مكة قبل أن يدخلها .




*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي هذه السنة أسلم كعب بن زهير،وقال قصيدته المشهورة في مدح النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *بانت سعاد ، توفيت زينب بنت رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * :**

ما يستفاد :

1- حب المدح وكراهية الذم فطري في الإنسان ، فهو كما قيل :
يهوى الثناء مبرز ومقصر ... حب الثناء طبيعة الإنسان 
2- ذكاء كعب يتجلى في إسلامه وإتيانه النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *ومعرفته بالصفة بدون سؤال عنه ...
**3- مشروعية مدح الرسول*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * وفضيلته إذا خلا من الغلو المحرم الذي نهى عنه*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  .
*4- تجلي الكرم المحمدي في عفوه عن كعب وكسوته بردته بعد إهداره دمه .
**[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه ووسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

5- وفاة زينب بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي أكبر أولاده .

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي هذه السنة : بعث رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * عمرو بن العاص إلى جَيْفَر وعمرو ابني الجٓلٓندي من الأزد ، وفي هذه السنة :غلا السعر، نزلت سورة النصر: 
**
مايستفاد :
1- بعث الرسول*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عمرو بن العاص *إلى جَيْفَر وعمرو ابني الجلندي من الأزد فأسلما .
2- بيان إن الله هو المسعر والقابض الباسط الرزاق .
3- نزول سورة النصر في السنة الثامنة من الهجرة .


تابع / وفي هذه السنة : جاء وفد ثعلبة ، وفد سليم ، وفد ربيعة : عبدالقيس ، وفد صُدَاء ، وفد ثمالة والحُدَّان إلى رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  :
*
ما يستفاد :
1- الإيمان اعتقاد وقول وعمل ، فضل الحلم والأناة .
2- بيان احترام النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  للوفود وإكرامهم قبل أن يتبين إصرارهم على شركهم وكفرهم .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / كانت سرية عيينة بن حصن رضي الله عنه ، بعث رسول الله  عبدالله بن عوسجة  إلى بني حارثة بن عمرو، سرية قُطْبة بن عامر   إلى خثعم ، وفد عُذرة ، سرية الضحاك بن سفيان الكلابي إلى بني كلاب بالقُرْطاء ، قدم وفد بلي فنزلوا على رويفع بن البلوي رضي الله عنه ، سرية علقمة بن مجزر المدلجي رضي الله عنه ، إلى الأحباش ، سريت علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه،إلى الفُلْس ، سريت عكاشة بن محصن رضي الله عنه، بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طلحة بن عبيد الله رضي الله عنه إلى بيت سويلم اليهودي ليحرقه:*

*مايستفاد :
1- الإسلام يعلو ولا يُعلى عليه .
2- فضل الضيافة وأنها ثلاثة أيام ، وكل معروف صدقة .
3- بيان كمال طاعة أصحاب رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: *
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

4- لا طاعة في معصية إنما هي في المعروف .
[ شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم رحمهما الله ( 12 / 188 ) ]

5-* *وفاة قطبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه .
**
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي رجب من هذه السنة : كانت غزوة تبوك :

ما يستفاد :

1- مشروعية إعلان التعبئة العامة والنفير العام ولا يحل يومئذ لأحد التخلف إلا أن يكون من أهل الأعذار ، أو يتخلف بإذن الإمام الخاص .
2- مشروعية افتتاح اكتتابات عامة لجمع المال للجهاد في سبيل الله تعالى .
3- قد يقصر المجتهد ، ويتأخر المتقدم كما قيل : لكل جواد كبوة ، ولكل سيف نبوة .
4- بيان رفح الحرج عن ذوي الأعذار كالعمى والعرج والمرض والعجز المالي .
5- من آيات الإيمان ومظاهره لدى المؤمنين البكاء الصادق عن العجز عن السير .
6- بيان أن المثبطين عن الجهاد والمرجفين بين صفوف المؤمنين لم يكونوا مؤمنين .
7- بيان فضيلة أبي خيثمة وأبي ذر ... رضي الله عنهم أجمعين .
8- مشروعية قصر الصلاة في السفر ، وجواز الجمع فيه .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي رجب من هذه السنة : وهو في طريقه إلى تبوك مر ببئر ثمود ، فنهاهم أن يشربوا أو يتوضئوا من مائها :

ما يستفاد :

1- حرمة الضحك وعدم البكاء أو التباكي عند المرور بديار المعذبين .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

تابع / وفي رجب من هذه السنة : وهو في تبوك جاء يُحنَّة بن رؤبة فصالح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الجزية ، وفي تبوك أتاه أهل جَرْباءَ وأَذْرُحَ وأعطوه الجزية ، وفي تبوك أسر خالد بن الوليد أُكَيدرَ ملك دُومَة فحقن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دمه وصالحه على الجزية :**

ما يستفاد :

1- مشروعية عقد الإمام الصلح مع المشركين إذا دعت الضرورة إلى ذلك .
2- بيان بطولة خالد بن الوليد وشدة بأسه في الحرب .
**[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]
**

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي رجب من هذه السنة : وفي تبوك صلى رسول الله* :صلى الله عليه وسلم: *  خلف عبدالرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه صلاة الفجر :

ما يستفاد :

1-* *اعلم أن هذا الحديث فيه فوائد كثيرة : منها جواز اقتداء الفاضل بالمفضول ، وجواز صلاة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خلف بعض أمته .*
*2- ومنها : أن الأفضل تقديم الصلاة في أول الوقت فإنهم فعلوها أول الوقت ولم ينتظروا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم – .*
* 3- ومنها* : *أن الإمام إذا تأخر عن أول الوقت* *استحب للجماعة أن يقدموا أحدهم فيصلي بهم إذا وثقوا بحسن خلق الإمام وأنه لا يتأذى من ذلك ولا يترتب عليه فتنة ...*
*4- ومنها : أن من سبقه الإمام ببعض الصلاة أتى بما أدرك ، فإذا سلم الإمام أتى بما بقي عليه ولا يسقط ذلك عنه ...*
*5- ومنها : أن المسبوق إنما يفارق الإمام بعد سلام الإمام* *.* *والله أعلم .
*[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي رجب من هذه السنة : وفي غزوة تبوك مات ذو البجادين :

ما يستفاد :
1- بيان فضيلة ذو البجادين وعبدالله بن مسعود وأبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهم أجمعين .


تابع / وفي رجب من هذه السنة : وفي مرجعه*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * من تبوك هم نفر من المنافقين بالفتك به ...، وفي مرجعه من تبوك أمر بتحريق مسجد الضرار ، فأحرق : 

ما يستفاد :

1- خطر المنافقين أشد من خطر الكافرين الظاهرين .
2- مسجد الضرار عبارة عن وكر مؤامرات أقيم لمناوأة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين بالمدينة .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي رجب من هذه السنة : تخلف كعب بن مالك وصاحباه عن غزوة تبوك :

ما يستفاد :
* *1- جواز الغزو في الشهر الحرام .
 2- والتصريح بجهة الغزو إذا لم تقتض المصلحة ستره .
 3- وأن الإمام إذا استنفر الجيش عموما لزمهم النفير ولحق اللوم بكل فرد أن لو تخلف . 
4- وفيها أن العاجز عن الخروج بنفسه أو بماله لا لوم عليه ، واستخلاف من يقوم مقام الإمام على أهله والضعفة .
 5- وفيها ترك قتل المنافقين .
*[ كتاب فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله- باب حديث كعب بن مالك رضي الله عنه ]
*
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي هذه السنة : كانت سرية خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه إلى خَثْعَم ، وفي رجب من هذه السنة : نعى النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * النجاشي ، وصلى عليه صلاة الغائب :

ما يستفاد :

**1- بيان كمال أصحم النجاشي إيمانا وعلما وكرما وحسن جوار ، فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة .
**[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري ]
2- بيان أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه إلى أناس من خثعم ، فاعتصموا بالسجود فقتلهم فوداهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نصف الدية .


تابع / قدم عروة بن مسعود الثقفي رضي الله عنه على رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * فأسلم ، ورجع إلى الطائف فدعا قومه إلى الإسلام فقتلوه :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان علم من أعلام النبوة المحمدية في إخباره عروة بأن قومه قاتلوه فكان كما أخبر .
2- بيان فضل الدعوة إلى الله تعالى وما تتطلبه من أذى وما يلزم صاحبها من الصبر والتحمل .
3- بيان فضل عروة بن مسعود رضي الله عنه إذ ألحقه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بصاحب يس وهو حبيب بن النجار عليه السلام .
**[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : قدم وفد ثقيف من الطائف ...، أرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الطائف أبا سفيان والمغيرة بن شعبة لهدم اللات فهدماها ، أمر رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * على الطائف عثمان بن أبي العاص : 

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان آية نبوية وهي استجابة دعوته*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في ثقيف إذ هداهم الله وأتى بهم .
2- مشروعية إبطال كل شرط يتنافى مع مراد الله تعالى وشرعه في خلقه ، وهكذا كل شرط يحل حراما أو يحرم حلالا فهو شرط باطل في أي عقد أو اتفاقية .
3- بيان أعظم أركان الدين بعد التوحيد وهو الصلاة وأعظم أركانها الركوع والسجود .
4- مشروعية قضاء الديون من بيت مال المسلمين إذا رأى الإمام ذلك .
​*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : قدم على رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: *  وفد ملوك حِمْير مقرين بالإسلام :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان أصول الدين ، وحكم الجزية ، وممن تؤخذ ، وبيان مقدارها .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]


تابع / وفي رمضان من هذه السنة : مات رأس المنافقين عبدالله بن أبي بن سلول : 

ما يستفاد :
1- أهم أحداث السنة التاسعة من هجرة الحبيب*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: *...فيها توفي رأس النفاق عبدالله بن أبي ابن سلول ، وصلى عليه الرسول*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، * ثم نهاه الله عن الصلاة على المنافقين مطلقا بقوله :{ ولا تصل على أحد منهم مات أبدا ولا تقم على قبره }.
**[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]
**

تابع / وفي ذي الحجة من هذه السنة : حج أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه بالناس بأمر رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: *، بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عليا* *رضي الله عنه* *إلى الحج ليقرأ على الناس(براءة ):*
*
ما يستفاد :

1- مشروعية تعيين أمير للحج .
2- فضيلة كل من أبي بكر وعلي رضي الله عنهما .
3- حرمة دخول الحرم على المشركين والكافرين ، ووجوب ستر العورة في الطواف .
**[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]**


تابع / توفيت أم كلثوم رضي الله عنها بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

ما يستفاد :

1-* *أهم أحداث السنة التاسعة من هجرة الحبيب*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ...فيها توفيت أم كلثوم بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وغسلتها أسماء بنت عميس وصفية بنت عبدالمطلب رضي الله عنهن .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي هذه السنة : توفي سهيل بن بيضاء الفهري ، قتل ملك الفرس وملكوا ابنته (بوران) عليهم ، فرضت الصدقات وفرق رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * عماله على الصدقات : 

ما يستفاد :

1-* *أهم أحداث السنة التاسعة من هجرة الحبيب ...فيها بعث النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *المصدقين -  جباة الزكوات - إلى كافة أنحاء البلاد التي أسلم أهلها . 
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]

*2- وفاة سهيل بن بيضاء رضي الله عنه وصلى عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة .
3- في الحديث النهي عن استعمال النساء في الحكم .

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي هذه السنة : قدم ضمام بن ثعلبة ، وفد بني أسد ، وفد الداريين ، وفد بهراء ، وفد بني البكاء ، وفد بني فزارة ، وفد ثعلبة بن منقذ ، وفد سعد هُذيم ، وفد مرة ، وفد كلاب ، وفد كنانة ، وفد تجيب :

ما يستفاد :

1- فضل الضيافة ...
2- فيه بيان آية النبوة إذ دعا لهم رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *بالغيث فسقوا ...
3- فيه بيان كرامة ضمام وفضله إذ أسلمت قبيلته كلها بدعوته .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]
*
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي هذه السنة : آلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من نسائه شهرا :

ما يستفاد :

1-* *وفيه تأديب الرجل ابنته وقرابته بالقول لأجل اصلاحها لزوجها .*
*2- وفيه حسن تلطف بن عباس وشدة حرصه على الاطلاع على فنون التفسير .*
*3- وفيه طلب علو الإسناد لأن بن عباس أقام مدة طويلة ينتظر خلوة عمر ليأخذ عنه وكان يمكنه أخذ ذلك بواسطة عنه ممن لا يهاب سؤاله كما كان يهاب عمر.*
* 4- وفيه حرص الصحابة على طلب العلم والضبط بأحوال الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم .*
*5- وفيه الصبر على الزوجات والاغضاء عن خطابهن والصفح عما يقع منهن من زلل في حق المرء دون ما يكون من حق الله تعالى .*
* 6- وفيه جواز اتخاذ الحاكم عند الخلوة بوابا يمنع من يدخل إليه بغير إذنه.
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي هذه السنة : لاعن عويمر العجلاني امرأته :

ما يستفاد :
1-* وفي قصة عويمر قد أنزل الله فيك  فيؤول قوله : قد أنزل الله فيك أي وفيمن كان مثلك .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رضي الله عنه ]



*

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / سرية خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه إلى بني عبدالمدان ، وفد الحارث بن كعب :

مايستفاد :

1- وجوب الدعوة إلى الإسلام .
2- وجوب تعليم من دخل في الإسلام شرائع الإسلام .
3- وجوب نصب الولاة في البلد الذي يدخل فيه الإسلام أو ذمة المسلمين .
​[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / قدم عدي بن حاتم الطائي على رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *فأسلم ، وفد خولان ، وفد غامد ، وفد غسان، وفد سلامان :

ما يستفاد :

1- اسلام عدي بن حاتم الطائي رضي الله عنه .
2- فضل الدعوة إلى الله تعالى .
3- تعليم شرائع الإسلام . 
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / اعتكف رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *عشرين يوما وعارضه جبريل عليه السلام بالقرآن مرتين :

ما يستفاد :

1-* *قال ابن بطال*  *  : مواظبته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على الاعتكاف تدل على أنه من السنن المؤكدة.
​[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / سرية علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه إلى اليمن فأسلمت على يده همدان كلها في يوم واحد**:

ما يستفاد :

1- فضيلة همدان إذ أسلموا في يوم واحد وسلم عليهم رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *ثلاثا .
2- مشروعية سجود الشكر عند حصول النعمة .
3- فضيلة علي بن أبي طالب إذ هدى الله على يديه ما لم يهد على يد خالد رضي الله عنهما معا .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري ]


**تابع / كانت سرية علي بن أبي طالب إلى اليمن المرة الثانية :

ما يستفاد : 
1- بيان فضل علي بن أبي طالب ، والصبر على الجهاد إبلاغا لدعوة ربه سبحانه .
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي ذي الحجة من هذه السنة : حج النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *حجة الوداع... :**

ما يستفاد :

1- وقوع حجة الوداع بعد تطهير الحرم من الشرك والمشركين دال على حصاد جهاد دام نيفا وعشرين سنة ، وفي هذا عبرة لمن يعتبر .
2- مشروعية الإهلال بأي نسك من الأنساك الثلاثة : الإفراد ، والتمتع ، والقران .
3- بيان أن الحائض لا يمنعها الحيض من الإحرام ، إذ تفعل كما يفعل الحاج إلا أنها لا تطوف حتى تطهر وتغتسل .
4- من مظاهر الرحمة المحمدية الإذن بفسخ الحج إلى عمرة ، تيسيرا وتسهيلا على الأمة .
5- بيان أن باقي المناسك عمليا ؛ إذ كان يقول :" حجوا كما رأيتموني أحج " .
6- الإعلان عن حقوق المسلم ، وأنه محرم الدم والمال والعرض .
7- الإعلان عن تحريم الظلم والربا ، وكل عادات الجاهلية .
8- الإعلان عن حقوق النساء ، والأمر بالمعروف بها وأدائها ، وكذا حقوق الزوج على زوجته .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر للجزائري رحمه الله ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي ذي الحجة من السنة : ادعى مسيلمة الكذاب النبوة ، فرأى النبي** صلى الله عليه وسلم* *رؤيا فيه وفي الأسود العنسي ، فتحققت** :*

*ما يستفاد**:
*
1- *ويؤخذ من هذه القصة منقبة للصديق رضي الله عنه لأن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم تولى نفخ السوارين بنفسه حتى طارا فأما الأسود فقتل في زمنه وأما مسيلمة فكان القائم عليه حتى قتله أبو بكر الصديق فقام مقام النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في ذلك .*
*2- ويؤخذ منه أن السوار وسائر آلات أنواع الحلي اللائقة بالنساء تعبر للرجال بما يسوؤهم ولا يسرهم .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / قدم وفد الأزد ، وفد زُبيد ، وفد عبدالقيس على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم القدمة الثانية ، وفد بني حنيفة وفد وطيئ ، وفد كندة ، وفد محارب ، وفد الرهاويين ، وفد عَنْس ، وفد الصَّدِف ، وفد قُشير بن كعب وفد بجيلة : 

ما يستفاد :


1- وجوب تعليم من دخل في الإسلام شرائع الإسلام .
2- وجوب مواصلة الدعوة إلى الإسلام بعد الفتح كما هي قبله .
[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / قدم على رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *فَرْوُة بن مُسَيك المرادي :

ما يستفاد :

1- إسلام فروة بن مسيك ، واستعمله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على مراد وزبيد ومذحج كلها .


تابع / قدم الشقيان : عامر بن الطفيل ، وأربد بن قيس بن جَزْء على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للغدر به ، فدعا عليهما ، فطعن أحدهما وصعق الآخر:

ما يستفاد :

1- من آيات النبوة المحمدية استجابة دعائه*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ...*
2- آية النبوة المحمدية في نزول الصاعقة بأربد ، والطاعون بابن الطفيل لعنه الله عليه .
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري رحمه الله ]




*تابع / قدم وَبَرُ بن يُحَنس على الأبناء باليمن ، يدعوهم إلى الإسلام ، أسلم ( باذان ) ملك اليمن ... :
**


ما يستفاد :
**
1- إسلام فيروز الديلمي وبنات النعمان بن بزرج و مركبود .
**2- إسلام باذان ملك اليمن لما هلك كسرى ، فأقره النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *على اليمن .
**


**
تابع / وفي هذه السنة : نزلت : { يا أيها الذين ءامنوا ليستئذنكم الذين ملكت أيمانكم ...} :**
**
**
ما يستفاد :**
**

1- نزول :**{ يا أيها الذين ءامنوا ليستئذنكم الذين ملكت أيمانكم } في السنة العاشرة من الهجرة .*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

مجهود مشكور، بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / مات إبراهيم ابن النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: *وهو ابن سنة ونصف ، كسفت الشمس يوم موت إبراهيم ...: 

ما يستفاد :

1-* * قال العلماء : والحكمة في هذا الكلام أن بعض* *الجاهلية الضلال كانوا يعظمون الشمس والقمر فبين أنهما آيتان مخلوقتان لله تعالى لا صنع لهما ، بل** هما كسائر المخلوقات يطرأ عليهما النقص والتغير كغيرهما ، وكان بعض الضلال من المنجمين وغيرهم يقول :* *لا ينكسفان إلا لموت عظيم أو نحو ذلك ، فبين أن هذا باطل لا يغتر بأقوالهم لا سيما وقد صادف مو**ت إبراهيم*  *رضي الله عنه . 
*[ شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم رحمهما الله ( 6/ 178 ) ]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / أسلم أمير من أمراء الروم ... وهو فروة بن عمرو الجذامي :

ما يستفاد :

1- بيان ظلم و تعسف الروم عندما بلغ الروم إسلام فروة بن عمرو حبسوه ثم صلبوه على ماء .


تابع / بعث رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أبا موسى الأشعري ومعاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنهم إلى اليمن :
*
ما يستفاد :

1- وفي هذا الحديث قبول خبر الواحد ووجوب العمل به .
2- وفيه أن الكفار يدعون إلى التوحيد قبل القتال .
3- وفيه أنه لا يحكم بإسلامه إلا بالنطق بالشهادتين .
4- وفيه أن الصلوات الخمس تجب في كل يوم وليلة .
5- وفيه بيان عظم تحريم الظلم وأن الإمام ينبغي أن يعظ ولاته ويأمرهم بتقوى الله تعالى ويبالغ في نهيهم عن الظلم ويعرفهم قبح عاقبنه .
[ شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم رحمهما الله ( 1 / 176 ) ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وفي هذه السنة : ظهر الأسود العَنسي باليمن ... :

ما يستفاد :

1- فيروز الديلمي ... وهو قاتل الأسود العنسي الكذاب الذي ادعى النبوة في أيام رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  .
[ الاستيعاب لابن عبدالبر رحمه الله ص 602 ]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*سرية إلى رعية السحيمي رضي الله عنه:
... قال بلال رضي الله عنه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا رسول الله ما رأيت أحدا استعبر إلى صاحبه فقال  : ذاك جفاء الأعراب . 
!!! 
ما سبب هذا الجفاء ؟!! 


فهل ما يستفاد من ذلك : بيان الجفاء المتمكن في الأعراب . 
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *سرية إلى رعية السحيمي رضي الله عنه:
> ... قال بلال رضي الله عنه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا رسول الله ما رأيت أحدا استعبر إلى صاحبه فقال  : ذاك جفاء الأعراب . 
> !!! 
> ما سبب هذا الجفاء ؟!! 
> 
> 
> فهل ما يستفاد من ذلك : بيان الجفاء المتمكن في الأعراب . 
> *


هل من توضيح  لقصة السرية إلى رعية السحيمي ؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / ظهر الأسود العنسي الكذاب باليمن ...:*

*ما يستفاد :*

*1- الصبر على الدعوة إلى الله تعالى .*


*تابع / قدم وفد النخع على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*ما يستفاد :*

*1- جاء وفد النخع إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مقرين بالإسلام ، وقد كانوا بايعوا معاذ بن جبل باليمن .*


*تابع / أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أسامة بن زيد على سرية لغزو الشام :*

*ما يستفاد :*

*1- بيان مواصلة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الجهاد حتى آخر يوم من حياته .*
*2- جواز إسناد قيادة الجيوش إلى الشاب الكفء المقتدر ...*
*[ هذا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للجزائري رحمه الله ]*



*تابع / خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في جوف الليل فاستغفر لأهل البقيع كالمودع لهم :*

*ما يستفاد :*

*1- استغفار الرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأهل البقيع في جوف الليل .*


*تابع / بدأ المرض برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*ما يستفاد :*

*1- في أواخر صفر بدأ المرض برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث شعر عليه الصلاة والسلام بالسم الذي وضعته له اليهودية بخيبر .*


*تابع / اشتد وجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في بيت ميمونة رضي الله عنها... :*

*ما يستفاد :*

*1- وفي الحديث ما طبعت عليه المرأة من الغيرة .*
*2- وفيه مداعبة الرجل أهله والإفضاء إليهم بما يستره عن غيرهم .*
*3- وفيه أن ذكر الوجع ليس بشكاية.*
*[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وقبل أن يتوفى رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *بخمس ، خطب في الناس ، فبين فضل أبي بكر رضي الله عنه وأوصى بالأنصار خيرا ، وحذر من اتخاذ القبور مساجد :

ما يستفاد :

1- قوله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *: ( إني أبرأ إلى الله أن يكون لي منكم خليل إلى آخره ) معنى أبرأ أي أمتنع من هذا وأنكره .
2- قال العلماء : إنما نهى النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *عن اتخاذ قبره وقبر غيره مسجدا خوفا من المبالغة في تعظيمه والافتتان به ...** 
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 5 / 12 ) ]



**تابع / أمر رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *أبا بكر أن يصلي بالناس جالسا ، وصلى الناس خلفه قياما :* *

ما يستفاد :

1- وفي هذه القصة من الفوائد غير ما مضى تقديم أبي بكر ، وترجيحه على جميع الصحابة ، وفضيلة عمر بعده .
2- وجواز الثناء في الوجه لمن أمن عليه الإعجاب .
3- جواز مراجعة الصغير الكبير ، والمشاورة في الأمر العام .
4- والأدب مع الكبير لهمِّ أبي بكر بالتأخر عن الصف .
5- وإكرام الفاضل لأنه أراد أن يتأخر حتى يستوي مع الصف فلم يتركه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتزحزح عن مقامه.
6- وفيه أن البكاء ولو كثر لا يبطل الصلاة لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد أن علم حال أبي بكر في رقة القلب وكثرة البكاء لم يعدل عنه ، ولا نهاه عن البكاء .
7- وأن الإيماء يقوم مقام النطق ...
8- وفيه تأكيد أمر الجماعة ...
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 2 / 203 ) ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع/ وقبيل وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى بالناس جالسا ، وصلى الناس خلفه قياما :

ما يستفاد :

1- ...الائتمام يقتضي متابعة المأموم لإمامه في أحوال الصلاة ، فتنتفي المقارنة والمسابقة والمخالفة إلا ما دل الدليل الشرعي عليه ، ولهذا صدر المصنف - أي البخاري رحمه الله -* *الباب بقوله : " وصلى النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *في مرضه الذي توفي فيه وهو جالس " أي والناس خلفه قياما ولم يأمرهم بالجلوس ... فدل على دخول التخصيص في عموم قوله : " إنما جعل الإمام ليؤتم به " .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله ( 2 / 225 ) ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / وقبل وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيوم واحد ، قُتل الأسود العنسي ...: 

ما يستفاد :

1-* عَلمٌ من أعلام النبوة لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أعلمهم 	بموت الأسود العنسي قبل أن يأتيهم خبره .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تابع / توفي رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *بعد أن بلغ رسالة ربه ، بايع المسلمون أبا بكر رضي الله عنه بالخلافة ، وفي يوم الثلاثاء الثالث عشر من ربيع الأول من هذه السنة دفن رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *، توفيت ابنته فاطمة رضي الله عنها وهي آخر أبنائه موتا:*

*ما يستفاد :

1- وكان أبو بكر رضي الله عنه علم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو العبد المخير فبكى حزنا على فراقه وانقطاع الوحي وغيره من الخير دائما .
2- وإنما قال*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *: أن عبدا وأبهمه لينظر فهم أهل المعرفة ونباهة أصحاب الحذق .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 15 / 123 ) ]* * 

3- استصحاب العالم والكبير صاحبا له في الزيارة والعيادة ونحوهما .
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله ( 16 / 8 ) ]

4- قال القرطبي في المفهم : لو كان عند أحد من المهاجرين والأنصار نص من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على تعيين أحد بعينه للخلافة لما اختلفوا في ذلك ولا تفاوضوا فيه ، قال : وهذا قول جمهور أهل السنة ، واستند من قال إنه نص على خلافة أبي بكر بأصول كلية ، وقرائن حالية تقتضي أنه أحق بالإمامة وأولى بالخلافة .
[ فتح الباري لابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى ( 7 / 42 ) ]

5- فيه استحباب اللحد ونصب اللبن وأنه فعل ذلك برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم باتفاق الصحابة رضي الله عنهم.
[ شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمه الله ( 7 / 29 ) ]

6- توفيت فاطمة بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بستة أشهر بعد وفاته عليه الصلاة والسلام . 

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تم اكمال جميع ما يستفاد من السيرة النبوية على كتاب الأغصان الندية بحمد الله وفضله 
وجزى الله مؤلف الكتاب خيرا ووفقه لما يحب ويرضى 
ونفعنا بعلمه وزاده علما وفضلا*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *تم اكمال جميع ما يستفاد من السيرة النبوية على كتاب الأغصان الندية بحمد الله وفضله 
> وجزى الله مؤلف الكتاب خيرا ووفقه لما يحب ويرضى 
> ونفعنا بعلمه وزاده علما وفضلا*


جزاكم الله خيرًا على هذا الجهد الرائع، الذي لا تقوم به إلا طالبة علم مجتهدة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

تابع الموضوع من هنا
http://www.alukah.net/Authors/View/sharia/5272/

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول، وبعد،، فمع الدرس الرابع من دروس من دروس سيرة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم.  ولما بلغ صلى الله عليه وسلم الثامنة والثلاثين ترادفت عليه علامات نبوته وتحدث بها الرهبان والكهان.
> فقد مهد الله تعالىٰ لبعثه: نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بإرهاصات وعلامات منذ ولادته، منها ما هو حسي بأحداث تحدث له، كالذي رأته أمه حين ولادته وما حدث له أثناء رضاعه عند حليمة السعدية، وقصة بحيرى الراهب وتسليم الحجر عليه، وغير ذلك.
> ومنها ما هو معنوي ظهر في أخلاقه صلى الله عليه وسلم، كتركه الكذب، وتركه شرب الخمر خلافًا لعادة الرجال في ذلك الوقت، وعدم سجوده لصنم حتىٰ أقسم زيد بن حارثة بأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما مس صنمًا قط حتىٰ أكرمه الله بالوحي.
> وعدم طوافه بالبيت عُريانًا وغيرها من صفات الرجولة والشهامة حتىٰ قَالَتْ له خَدِيجَةُ: إِنَّكَ لَتَصِلُ الرَّحِمَ، وَتَصْدُقُ الْحَدِيثَ، وَتَحْمِلُ الْكَلَّ، وَتَكْسِبُ الْمَعْدُومَ، وَتَقْرِي الضَّيْفَ، وَتُعِينُ عَلَىٰ نَوَائِبِ الْحَقِّ.
> وحتىٰ يشاهد هذه العلامات كل من حوله ويرونها رأي العين، ويتناقلونها بينهم، حتىٰ إذا ما بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يكونون في عجبة من أمره. وكان ما أراده الله عز وجل فما أن بُعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا سارع كثير من المقربين إليه وغير المقربين بالإيمان به والدخول في دعوته المباركة، ولم يبق إلا من ختم الله علىٰ قلبه، أو من أراد الله أن يؤخر إسلامه إلىٰ حين آخر.
> ولذلك حتىٰ الذين لم يؤمنوا به صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا علىٰ يقين أنه علىٰ حق وأنه لا يكذب، وذلك لما علموه عنه من أخلاق كريمة، ومما حدث له من أحداث قبل نبوته، ومن تحديث الكهان والرهبان وأهل الكتاب به صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن ما منعهم أن يؤمنوا به وأن يجحدوا بتلك العلامات إلا الكبر، قال تعالىٰ: {وجحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلما وعلوا} [النمل: 14]، وقال تعالىٰ: {قد نعلم إنه ليحزنك الذي يقولون فإنهم لا يكذبونك ولكن الظالمين بآيات الله يجحدون}[الأنعام: 33].
> فلما كان قبيل بعثته صلى الله عليه وسلم ترادفت عليه علامات نبوته وتكاثرت وحدث بها الأحبار والرهبان والكهان، فأما الأحبار والرهبان فبما علموه من كتبهم، وأما الكهان فبما تأتيهم به شياطينهم من استراق السمع.
> ومن ذلك ما رواه البخاري في «صحيحه»: عَنْ عبد الله بن عُمَرَ قَالَ: مَا سَمِعْتُ عُمَرَ لِشَيْءٍ قَطُّ يَقُولُ إِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ كَذَا إِلَّا كَانَ كَمَا يَظُنُّ، بَيْنَمَا عُمَرُ جَالِسٌ إِذْ مَرَّ بِهِ رَجُلٌ جَمِيلٌ فَقَالَ: لَقَدْ أَخْطَأَ ظَنِّي، أَوْ إِنَّ هَذَا عَلَىٰ دِينِهِ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ، أَوْ لَقَدْ كَانَ كَاهِنَهُمْ، عَلَيَّ الرَّجُلَ فَدُعِيَ لَهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ ذَلِكَ، فَقَالَ: مَا رَأَيْتُ كَالْيَوْمِ اسْتُقْبِلَ بِهِ رَجُلٌ مُسْلِمٌ، قَالَ: فَإِنِّي أَعْزِمُ عَلَيْكَ إِلَّا مَا أَخْبَرْتَنِي، قَالَ كُنْتُ كَاهِنَهُمْ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ، قَالَ: فَمَا أَعْجَبُ مَا جَاءَتْكَ بِهِ جِنِّيَّتُكَ؟ قَالَ: بَيْنَمَا أَنَا يَوْمًا فِي السُّوقِ جَاءَتْنِي أَعْرِفُ فِيهَا الْفَزَعَ، فَقَالَتْ: 
> أَلَمْ تَرَ الْجِنَّ وَإِبْلَاسَهَا(أي:يأسها من استراق السمع)
> ...


*أحسن الله إليكم ،، أليست هذه العلامات بدأت من مولده عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟! فلماذا ذكرتم بالتحديد أنه عندما بلغ سن 38 ترادفت عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم العلامات ؟
علما أن ما ذكرتم من أدلة منها ما قبل بعثته ومنها ما بعد بعثته !
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *أحسن الله إليكم ،، أليست هذه العلامات بدأت من مولده عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟! فلماذا ذكرتم بالتحديد أنه عندما بلغ سن 38 ترادفت عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم العلامات ؟
> علما أن ما ذكرتم من أدلة منها ما قبل بعثته ومنها ما بعد بعثته !
> *


نعم، بارك الله فيكم العلامات بدأت منذ ولادته؛ ولكنها ترادفت (تتابعت) بعد بلوغه الثامنة والثلاثين؛ ولذلك قلت في الشرح: (فلما كان قبيل بعثته صلى الله عليه وسلم ترادفت عليه علامات نبوته وتكاثرت وحدث بها الأحبار والرهبان والكهان)
وأما كوني ذكرت في الشرح العلامات التي كانت قبل ذلك السن؛ فلكوني أردت أن أستوعب الكلام عن علامات نبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ ولقول صاحب المتن (ترادفت) فمعناها أنها كانت موجودة قبل ذلك، ولكنها لم تكن مترادفة؛ فذكرت أنا ما كان موجودًا قبل ذلك

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما ، ذكر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حرب الفجار يبلغ من العمر 14 ، 15 ، 20 ،، هل يمكن ترجيح أيهم أصح ؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*هذا جدول يعتمد على كتاب روضة الأنوار و كتاب الأغصان الندية :

عمره*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : ____الحدث :

لما بلغ عامين  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ___ عاد إلى أمه ثم أرجعته حليمة معها لما رأت فيه البركة 

4 سنوات :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ____ حصلت حادثة شق الصدر فأرجعته حليمة لأمه خوفا عليه 

6 سنوات  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ___ توفيت أمه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالأبواء بين مكة والمدينة

8 سنوات صلى الله عليه وسلم ____ مات جده عبدالمطلب  

12 سنة صلى الله عليه وسلم ___ تنبأ بحيرا الراهب بنبوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

15 ، 20  سنة صلى الله عليه وسلم ___ شارك بحرب الفجار

25   سنة صلى الله عليه وسلم ___ زواجه صلى الله عليه وسلم بخديجة رضي الله عنها

35    سنة صلى الله عليه وسلم ___ قضية التحكيم

38    سنة صلى الله عليه وسلم ___ ترادفت عليه علامات نبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم    

39   سنة صلى الله عليه وسلم ___ حبب إليه الخلوة

40  سنة صلى الله عليه وسلم ___  نزول الوحي

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وجزاكم مثله
الصحيح - كما هو معلوم لديكم - أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يشترك في حرب الفجار، وأما تحديد سنه صلى الله عليه وسلم وقت نشوب هذه الحرب، فليست هناك روايات مسندة تذكر ذلك؛ وإنما جميعها مرسلة عن ابن إسحاق، أو موسى بن عقبة أو غيرهما؛ ولكننا نرجح أنه كان صلى الله عليه وسلم في العشرين من عمره؛ لأنه قول موسى بن عقبة وابن إسحاق، وهما إمامان في المغازي مع ثقتهما، وكذلك هو اختيار ابن كثير رحمه الله. والله أعلم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكم




> *هذا جدول يعتمد على كتاب روضة الأنوار و كتاب الأغصان الندية :
> 
> عمره*  : ____الحدث :
> 
> لما بلغ عامين  ___ عاد إلى أمه ثم أرجعته حليمة معها لما رأت فيه البركة 
> 
> 4 سنوات ____ حصلت حادثة شق الصدر فأرجعته حليمة لأمه خوفا عليه 
> 
> 6 سنوات  ___ توفيت أمه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالأبواء بين مكة والمدينة
> ...


هل تقسيم هذا الجدول صحيح ؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بارك الله فيكم
> 
> 
> 
> هل تقسيم هذا الجدول صحيح ؟


نعم هو صحيح؛ ولكن هناك ملاحظة واحدة، وهي قولكم (اشترك في حرب الفجار) والصحيح: (نشبت حرب الفجار) وذلك لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يشترك في هذه الحرب

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الأسئلة كثيرة نعتذر على الإزعاج...
ولكن ذكر في روضة الأنوار أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم " كان ينبل لأعمامه أي يجهز لهم النبل للرمي " ؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أولًا: الأسئلة ليست كثيرة، وحتى لو كثرت الأسئلة فنحن نحتسب ذلك لوجه الله، والغرض الاستفادة والإفادة.
ثانيًا: هذا الخبر ذكره ابن هشام، وليس له إسناد

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكم ،، 

تصحيح :



> 15 ، 20  سنة صلى الله عليه وسلم ___ *حدثت* حرب الفجار



لم تذكروا في كتاب الأغصان الندية مبيت علي رضي الله عنه في فراش النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عند الهجرة ، أليس كذلك ؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أرى الاكتفاء بذكر سن العشرين عند حرب الفجار
أما قصة مبيت علي رضي الله عنه في فراش النبي، فلا تصح

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وجزاكم مثله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

السلام عليكم 
هل من مزيد نسخ من الكتاب ؟ حيث أن الأخت أم حبيبه محمد لم ترسل الرد !

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نعم هناك نسخ متوفرة

----------


## ابراهيم محمود الرفاعي

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاك الله خير الجزاء


وجزاكم مثله أخانا الحبيب محمود الرفاعي، ومرحبًا بكم في مجلسكم العلمي

----------


## الشندلي

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع.


وجزاكم مثله أخانا الحبيب

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وعليكم السلام ،، لم تصل الكتب بعد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> وعليكم السلام ،، لم تصل الكتب بعد.


الكتب أرسلت على الرقم البريدي وصندوق البريد، والذي أعلمه أنكم تذهبون لاستلامها من مكتب البريد

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الحمدلله وصلت الكتب ، جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

تم استلام الكتب ولله الحمد ،، جزاكم الله خيرا على كتاب الهداية شرح البداية في أصول الفقة وكتاب الشرح النفيس لمتن البداية في علم مصطلح الحديث

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> تم استلام الكتب ولله الحمد ،، جزاكم الله خيرا على كتاب الهداية شرح البداية في أصول الفقة وكتاب الشرح النفيس لمتن البداية في علم مصطلح الحديث


وجزاكم مثله، نسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع بها

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> تزوج عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه رقية رضي الله عنها فولدت له ابنا اسمه عبدالله وقد بلغ ست سنين ، ثم نقره ديك في عينه فمات ، ماتت رقية ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بدر .
> أيهما توفي أولا رقية بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أم ابنها عبدالله بن عثمان ؟!





> قال ابن حجر في ((الإصابة)) 16/5: ((وقال أبو سعد النّيسابوريّ في كتاب «شرف المصطفى» : ذكروا أن عبد اللَّه بن عثمان مات قبل أمّه بسنة.
> قلت: فعلى هذا يكون مات في السنة الأولى من الهجرة إلى المدينة)). انتهى كلام ابن حجر.


*ولكن في كتاب الأغصان الندية ذكرتم ص 267 :

" وفي جمادى الأولى من هذه السنة - أي الرابعة - : مات عبدالله بن عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه يعني من رقية بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو ابن ست سنين... " .


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وذكرتم قول ابن جرير في ذلك

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نعم، قد اختلف المؤرخون في ذلك؛ ولم أجد مرجحًا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أليس ابنها عبدالله ولد في الحبشة ؟! ألا يعني ذلك أنه توفي قبلها أي في السنة الأولى من الهجرة .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> أليس ابنها عبدالله ولد في الحبشة ؟! ألا يعني ذلك أنه توفي قبلها أي في السنة الأولى من الهجرة .


ولد في الحبشة، وقيل: إنه ولد قبل الهجرة إلى المدينة بعامين، فلو مات وعمره ست سنوات يكون مات في السنة الرابعة، وليس قبل أمه.
ونحاول البحث أكثر إن شاء الله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*" وكانت رقية قد أسقطت قبله - أي ابنها عبدالله - سقطا وقت هجرتها الأولى ولم تلد بعد ذلك " !
لم أجد مصدر هذه الفقرة !*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *" وكانت رقية قد أسقطت قبله - أي ابنها عبدالله - سقطا وقت هجرتها الأولى ولم تلد بعد ذلك " !
> لم أجد مصدر هذه الفقرة !*


ذكرها ابن سعد في ((الطبقات)) (6/ 36).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*السلام عليكم 
في كتابكم الأغصان الندية ذكرتم تعدد النية في تعلم سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، السؤال : أليس الأجر بالإخلاص ؟ النية لابد منها ، ولكن الكلام هنا عن تعدد النوايا ، هل تكثير النوايا له أصل في السنة ؟*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *السلام عليكم 
> في كتابكم الأغصان الندية ذكرتم تعدد النية في تعلم سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، السؤال : أليس الأجر بالإخلاص ؟ النية لابد منها ، ولكن الكلام هنا عن تعدد النوايا ، هل تكثير النوايا له أصل في السنة ؟*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يتعدد الأجر بتعدد النية في العمل الواحد ؟السؤال:
هل يتعدد الأجر بتعدد النية لنفس العمل ؟ كأن يصلي المرء ركعتي سنة الفجر ناوياً بهما أجرهما وأجر سنة الوضوء وتحية المسجد؟
الجواب :
الحمد لله
نعم ، يتعدد الأجر بتعدد النية في العمل الواحد ، فإذا دخل المسلم المسجد متوضئا ، فصلى ركعتين ينوي بهما سنة الفجر ، وسنة الوضوء ، وسنة تحية المسجد ، حصل له أجر ما نوى ، والله ذو الفضل العظيم .
قال النووي رحمه الله :
"لَوْ أَحْرَمَ بِصَلَاةٍ يَنْوِي بِهَا الْفَرْضَ وَتَحِيَّةَ الْمَسْجِدِ صَحَّتْ صَلَاتُهُ وَحَصَلَ لَهُ الْفَرْضُ وَالتَّحِيَّةُ جَمِيعًا " انتهى من " المجموع " (1/ 325) .
وقال الغزالي في " إحياء علوم الدين " (4/370-371) : 
"الطَّاعَاتُ .. مُرْتَبِطَةٌ بِالنِّيَّاتِ فِي أَصْلِ صِحَّتِهَا ، وَفِي تَضَاعُفِ فَضْلِهَا . 
أَمَّا الْأَصْلُ فَهُوَ أَنْ يَنْوِيَ بِهَا عِبَادَةَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى لَا غَيْرُ ، فَإِنْ نَوَى الرِّيَاءَ صَارَتْ مَعْصِيَةً .
وَأَمَّا تَضَاعُفُ الْفَضْلِ فَبِكَثْرَةِ النِّيَّاتِ الْحَسَنَةِ ، فَإِنَّ الطَّاعَةَ الْوَاحِدَةَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَنْوِيَ بِهَا خَيْرَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً ، فَيَكُونُ لَهُ بِكُلِّ نِيَّةٍ ثَوَابٌ إِذْ كل واحدة منها حسنة ثم تضاعف كل حسنة عشر أمثالها كما ورد به الخبر.
وَمِثَالُهُ : الْقُعُودُ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ ، فَإِنَّهُ طَاعَةٌ وَيُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَنْوِيَ فِيهِ نِيَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً حَتَّى يَصِيرَ من فضائل أعمال المتقين ، ويبلغ به درجات المقربين . 
أَوَّلُهَا : أَنْ يَعْتَقِدَ أَنَّهُ بَيْتُ اللَّهِ ، وَأَنَّ داخله زائر الله فيقصد به زيارة مولاه رجاء لما وعده به رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَيْثُ قال : ( من قعد في المسجد فقد زار الله تعالى وحق على المزور أن يكرم زائره).
وثانيها : أَنْ يَنْتَظِرَ الصَّلَاةَ بَعْدَ الصَّلَاةِ .
وثالثها التَّرَهُّبُ بِكَفِّ السَّمْعِ وَالْبَصَرِ وَالْأَعْضَاءِ عَنِ الْحَرَكَاتِ والترددات ، فإن الاعتكاف كف ، وهو في معنى الصوم وهو نوع ترهب . 
ورابعها : عُكُوفُ الْهَمِّ عَلَى اللَّهِ ، وَلُزُومُ السِّرِّ لِلْفِكْرِ فِي الْآخِرَةِ ، وَدَفْعُ الشَّوَاغِلِ الصَّارِفَةِ عَنْهُ بِالِاعْتِزَالِ إلى المسجد .
وخامسها : التَّجَرُّدُ لِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ أَوْ لِاسْتِمَاعِ ذِكْرِهِ وَلِلتَّذَكُّرِ به .
وسادسها : أَنْ يَقْصِدَ إِفَادَةَ الْعِلْمِ بِأَمْرٍ بِمَعْرُوفٍ وَنَهْيٍ عَنْ مُنْكَرٍ ، إِذِ الْمَسْجِدُ لَا يَخْلُو عَمَّنْ يسئ في صلاته أو يتعاطى مالا يَحِلُّ لَهُ .
وسابعها : أَنْ يَسْتَفِيدَ أَخًا فِي اللَّهِ .
وثامنها : أَنْ يَتْرُكَ الذُّنُوبَ حَيَاءً مِنَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ، وَحَيَاءً مِنْ أَنْ يَتَعَاطَى فِي بَيْتِ اللَّهِ ما يقتضي هتك الحرمة .
...
فَهَذَا طَرِيقُ تَكْثِيرِ النِّيَّاتِ ، وَقِسْ بِهِ سَائِرَ الطاعات والمباحات ، إِذْ مَا مِنْ طَاعَةٍ إِلَّا وَتَحْتَمِلُ نِيَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً ، وَإِنَّمَا تَحْضُرُ فِي قَلْبِ الْعَبْدِ الْمُؤْمِنِ بِقَدْرِ جدِّهِ فِي طَلَبِ الْخَيْرِ ، وَتَشَمُّرِهِ لَهُ ، وتفكره فيه ، فبهذا تزكوا الْأَعْمَالُ وَتَتَضَاعَفُ الْحَسَنَاتُ" انتهى .
وقال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله :
" إذا توضأ الإنسان صلى ركعتين ينويهما سنة الوضوء , وإذا دخل المسجد بعد الوضوء صلى ركعتين ينويهما سنة التحية وسنة الوضوء، يحصل له الأجر ، أجر سنة الوضوء وأجر تحية المسجد والحمد لله ، فضل الله واسع ، وإذا صلاها بنية راتبة الظهر، توضأ ودخل المسجد ونوى سنة الظهر وسنة الوضوء وتحية المسجد حصل له ذلك ، والحمد لله " .
انتهى من " فتاوى نور على الدرب " (11/ 57) .
والله تعالى أعلم .
http://islamqa.info/ar/223721

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم مثله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 3- وفي صفر من هذه السنة: كانت سريةُ الرَّجيع.
> الرَّجِيع: اِسْم مَوْضِع مِنْ بِلَادِ هُذَيْلٍ كَانَتْ الْوَقْعَة بِقُرْبٍ مِنْهُ فَسُمِّيَتْ بِهِ([1]).
> عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قَالَ: بَعَثَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَشَرَةَ رَهْطٍ سَرِيَّةً عَيْنًا([2]) وَأَمَّرَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَاصِمَ بن ثَابِتٍ الْأَنْصَارِيَّ – جَدَّ عَاصِمِ بن عُمَرَ بن الْخَطَّابِ- فَانْطَلَقُوا، حَتَّىٰ إِذَا كَانُوا بِالْهَدَأَةِ – وَهُوَ بَيْنَ عُسْفَانَ وَمَكَّةَ- ذُكِرُوا لِحَيٍّ مِنْ هُذَيْلٍ يُقَالُ لَهُمْ بنو لَحْيَانَ، فَنَفَرُوا لَهُمْ قَرِيبًا مِنْ مِائَتَيْ رَجُلٍ كُلُّهُمْ رَامٍ، فَاقْتَصُّوا آثَارَهُمْ حَتَّىٰ وَجَدُوا مَأْكَلَهُمْ تَمْرًا تَزَوَّدُوهُ مِنْ الْمَدِينَةِ، فَقَالُوا: هَذَا تَمْرُ يَثْرِبَ، فَاقْتَصُّوا آثَارَهُمْ، فَلَمَّا رَآهُمْ عَاصِمٌ وَأَصْحَابُهُ لَجَئُوا إِلَىٰ فَدْفَدٍ([3])، وَأَحَاطَ بِهِمْ الْقَوْمُ، فَقَالُوا لَهُمْ: انْزِلُوا وَأَعْطُونَا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَلَكُمْ الْعَهْدُ وَالْمِيثَاقُ وَلَا نَقْتُلُ مِنْكُمْ أَحَدًا، فقَالَ عَاصِمُ بن ثَابِتٍ أَمِيرُ السَّرِيَّةِ: أَمَّا أَنَا فَوَاللَّهِ لَا أَنْزِلُ الْيَوْمَ فِي ذِمَّةِ كَافِرٍ، اللهمَّ أَخْبِرْ عَنَّا نَبِيَّكَ، فَرَمَوْهُمْ بِالنَّبْلِ، فَقَتَلُوا عَاصِمًا فِي سَبْعَةٍ، فَنَزَلَ إِلَيْهِمْ ثَلَاثَةُ رَهْطٍ بِالْعَهْدِ وَالْمِيثَاقِ مِنْهُمْ خُبَيْبٌ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ  ، وَابْنُ دَثِنَةَ، وَرَجُلٌ آخَرُ، فَلَمَّا اسْتَمْكَنُوا مِنْهُمْ أَطْلَقُوا أَوْتَارَ قِسِيِّهِمْ فَأَوْثَقُوهُمْ  ، فَقَالَ الرَّجُلُ الثَّالِثُ: هَذَا أَوَّلُ الْغَدْرِ، وَاللَّهِ لَا أَصْحَبُكُمْ، إِنَّ لِي فِي هَؤُلَاءِ لَأُسْوَةً – يُرِيدُ الْقَتْلَىٰ- وجَرَّرُوهُ وَعَالَجُوهُ عَلَىٰ أَنْ يَصْحَبَهُمْ فَأَبَىٰ، فَقَتَلُوهُ، فَانْطَلَقُوا بِخُبَيْبٍ وَابْنِ دَثِنَةَ حَتَّىٰ بَاعُوهُمَا بِمَكَّةَ بَعْدَ وَقْعَةِ بَدْرٍ، فَابْتَاعَ خُبَيْبًا بنو الْحَارِثِ بن عَامِرِ بن نَوْفَلِ بن عبد مَنَافٍ، وَكَانَ خُبَيْبٌ هُوَ قَتَلَ الْحَارِثَ بن عَامِرٍ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ، فَلَبِثَ خُبَيْبٌ عِنْدَهُمْ أَسِيرًا، تقول بنتَ الْحَارِثِ بن عامر: أَنَّهُمْ حِينَ اجْتَمَعُوا اسْتَعَارَ مِنْهَا مُوسَىٰ يَسْتَحِدُّ بِهَا فَأَعَارَتْهُ، فَأَخَذَ ابْنًا لِي وَأَنَا غَافِلَةٌ حِينَ أَتَاهُ، قَالَتْ: فَوَجَدْتُهُ مُجْلِسَهُ عَلَىٰ فَخِذِهِ وَالْمُوسَىٰ بِيَدِهِ فَفَزِعْتُ فَزْعَةً عَرَفَهَا خُبَيْبٌ فِي وَجْهِي، فَقَالَ: تَخْشَيْنَ أَنْ أَقْتُلَهُ؟ مَا كُنْتُ لِأَفْعَلَ ذَلِكَ، وَاللَّهِ مَا رَأَيْتُ أَسِيرًا قَطُّ خَيْرًا مِنْ خُبَيْبٍ، وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ وَجَدْتُهُ يَوْمًا يَأْكُلُ مِنْ قِطْفِ عِنَبٍ فِي يَدِهِ وَإِنَّهُ لَمُوثَقٌ فِي الْحَدِيدِ، وَمَا بِمَكَّةَ مِنْ ثَمَرٍ، وَكَانَتْ تَقُولُ: إِنَّهُ لَرِزْقٌ مِنْ الله رَزَقَهُ خُبَيْبًا، فَلَمَّا خَرَجُوا مِنْ الْحَرَمِ لِيَقْتُلُوهُ فِي الْحِلِّ، قَالَ لَهُمْ خُبَيْبٌ: ذَرُونِي أَرْكَعْ رَكْعَتَيْنِ، فكان أول من سن الرَكْعَتَيْنِ عند القتل هو، ثُمَّ قَالَ: لَوْلَا أَنْ تَظُنُّوا أَنَّ مَا بِي جَزَعٌ لَطَوَّلْتُهَا اللهمَّ أَحْصِهِمْ عَدَدًا، ثم قال:
> مَا أُبَالِي حِينَ أُقْتَلُ مُسْلِمًا
> 
> عَلَىٰ أَيِّ شِقٍّ كَانَ لِلَّهِ مَصْرَعِي
> 
> وَذَلِكَ فِي ذَاتِ الْإِلَهِ وَإِنْ يَشَأْ
> 
> ...





> 4- وفي صفر أيضًا من هذه السنة: كانت سرية بئر معونة.
> عَنْ أَنَسِ بن مَالِكٍ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رِعْلًا وَذَكْوَانَ وَعُصَيَّةَ وَبَنِي لَحْيَانَ اسْتَمَدُّوا رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَىٰ عَدُوٍّ([1]).
> هذه رواية البخاري، أما رواية مسلم: عَنْ أَنَسِ قَالَ: جَاءَ نَاسٌ إِلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالُوا: أَنْ ابْعَثْ مَعَنَا رِجَالًا يُعَلِّمُونَا الْقُرْآنَ وَالسُّنَّةَ([2]).
> فبعث إليهم سَبْعِينَ رجلًا مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ يقال لهم الْقُرَّاءَ فِي زَمَانِهِمْ، كَانُوا يَحْتَطِبُونَ بِالنَّهَارِ، وَيُصَلُّونَ بِاللَّيْلِ، وأمَّرَ عليهم حرام بن ملحان – قال أنس بن مالك-: حَتَّىٰ كَانُوا بِبِئْرِ مَعُونَةَ – علىٰ بعد 160 كيلو- من المدينة غَدَرُ بِهِمْ عامر بن الطفيل، حيث ذهب إليه حرام بن ملحان رضي الله عنه ومعه رجلان، كان أحدهما أعرج، فقال لهما حرام: كونا قريبًا حتىٰ آتيهم فإن آمنوني كنتم –آمنين- وإن قتلوني أتيتم أصحابكم، فذهب إليه فقال: أتُأمِّنوني أُبلغ رسالة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فجعل يُحدِّثهم، وأومئوا إلىٰ رجل فأتاه من خلفه فطعنه فقال حرام بن ملحان رضي الله عنه بالدَّم هذا فنضحه علىٰ وجهه ورأسه ثم قال: فزتُ وربِّ الكعبة، ثم اجتمعوا عليهم فقتلوهم جميعًا غير الرجل الأعرج الذي كان مع حرام بن ملحان صعد علىٰ رأس جبل، وعمرو بن أمية الضمري أُسر ثم خلا عامر بن الطفيل سبيله لما أعلمه أنه من مضر.
> وكان عامر بن الطفيل هذا يكنُّ عداءً شديدًا للنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث أرسل إلىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخَيَّرَه بَيْنَ ثَلَاثِ خِصَالٍ، فَقَالَ له: يَكُونُ لَكَ أَهْلُ السَّهْلِ وَلِي أَهْلُ الْمَدَرِ، أَوْ أَكُونُ خَلِيفَتَكَ، أَوْ أَغْزُوكَ بِأَهْلِ غَطَفَانَ بِأَلْفٍ وَأَلْفٍ، فقد كان يحقد علىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويرىٰ أنه أخذ مكانةً لابدَّ أنْ يُشركه فيها.
> وسأل عامر بن الطفيل عمرو بن أمية عن أحد القتلىٰ فقال له: مَنْ هَذَا؟ فَقَالَ عَمْرُو بن أُمَيَّةَ: هَذَا عَامِرُ بن فُهَيْرَةَ، فَقَالَ عامر بن الطفيل: لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُهُ بَعْدَ مَا قُتِلَ رُفِعَ إِلَىٰ السَّمَاءِ حَتَّىٰ إِنِّي لَأَنْظُرُ إِلَىٰ السَّمَاءِ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْأَرْضِ ثُمَّ وُضِعَ.
> فَأَتَىٰ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم خَبَرُهُمْ فَنَعَاهُمْ فَقَالَ: «*إِنَّ أَصْحَابَكُمْ قَدْ أُصِيبُوا، وَإِنَّهُمْ قَدْ سَأَلُوا رَبَّهُمْ، فَقَالُوا: رَبَّنَا أَخْبِرْ عَنَّا إِخْوَانَنَا بِمَا رَضِينَا عَنْكَ وَرَضِيتَ عَنَّا*»، وَأُصِيبَ يَوْمَئِذٍ فِيهِمْ عُرْوَةُ بن أَسْماءَ بن الصَّلْتِ، وَمُنْذِرُ بن عَمْرٍو، فَأَنْزَلَ الله تَعَالَىٰ لِنَبِيِّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا أَصْحَابِ بِئْرِ مَعُونَةَ قُرْآنًا قَرَأْه الصحابة حَتَّىٰ نُسِخَ بَعْدُ بَلِّغُوا قَوْمَنَا فَقَدْ لَقِينَا رَبَّنَا فَرَضِيَ عَنَّا وَرَضِينَا عَنْهُ.
> فظل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شَهْرًا يَدْعُو عَلَىٰ رِعْلٍ وَذَكْوَانَ وعصية، وَيَقُولُ: «*عُصَيَّةُ عَصَتِ الله وَرَسُولَهُ*»([3]).
> 
> ...



*1- أليس دعا النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام على قتلة بئر معونة وكذلك حادث الرجيع أيضا ؟

2- هل ثبت أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا عليهم شهرا في صلاة الفجر ؟

جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *1- أليس دعا النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام على قتلة بئر معونة وكذلك حادث الرجيع أيضا ؟
> 
> 2- هل ثبت أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا عليهم شهرا في صلاة الفجر ؟
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا*


نعم ورد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا عليهم شهرًا.
روى البخاري ومسلم عَنْ أَنَسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ: بَعَثَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سَرِيَّةً يُقَالُ لَهُمْ القُرَّاءُ فَأُصِيبُوا، فَمَا رَأَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَجَدَ عَلَى شَيْءٍ مَا وَجَدَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَقَنَتَ شَهْرًا فِي صَلاَةِ الفَجْرِ، وَيَقُولُ: «إِنَّ عُصَيَّةَ عَصَوُا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ».

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا* 




> إضافة :
> 
> 10- وفي اليوم التالي لغزوة أُحُد: خرج المسلمون لغزوة حمراء الأسد.
> ..........أما المشركون فكانوا نازلين بالروحاء ، على بعد ستة وثلاثين ميلاً من المدينة ، يفكرون ويتشاورون في العودة إليها ، ويأسفون على ما فاتهم من الفرصة الصالحة . 
> وكان معبد بن أبي معبد الخزاعي من المناصحين لرسول الله -r- ، فجاءه بحمراء الأسد ، وعزاه على ما أصابه في أحد ، فأمره رسول الله أن يلحق أبا سفيان ويخذله ، فلحقهم بالروحاء ، وقد أجمعوا ليعودوا إلى المدينة ، فخوفهم أشد التخويف ، قال : إن محمداً خرج في جمع لم أر مثله قط ، يتحرقون عليكم تحرقاً ، فيهم من الحنق عليكم شئ لم أر مثله قط ، ولا أرى أن ترتحلوا حتى يطلع أول الجيش من وراء هذه الأكمة . فلما سمعوا هذا خارت عزائمهم ، وانهارت معنوياتهم ، واكتفى أبو سفيان بحرب أعصاب دعائية ، إذ كلف من يقول للمسلمين :} إِن َّالنَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُواْ لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ { ، حتى لا يطارده المسلمون ، وعجل الارتحال إلى مكة . 
> أما المسلمون فلم يؤثر فيهم هذا الإنذار ، بل :} ...زَادَهُمْ إِيمَاناً وَقَالُواْ حَسْبُنَا اللّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ{ وبقوا في حمراء الأسد إلى يوم الأربعاء ، ثم رجعوا إلى المدينة :} فَانقَلَبُو اْبِنِعْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَّمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ وَاتَّبَعُواْ رِضْوَانَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ { . [ 1 ]
> 
> ______________________________  ___________________
> [1] روضة الأنوار في سيرة النبي المختار للشيخ المباركفوري رحمه الله




*في سيرة ابن هشام (3 / 113 ) – شأن معبد الخزاعي - :
*
*قال ابن إسحاق :*
*فأقام بها الأثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء ، ثم رجع إلى المدينة .*
*قال : وقد مر به كما حدثني عبد الله بن أبي بكر ، معبد بن أبي معبد الخزاعي ، وكانت خزاعة ، مسلمهم ومشركهم عيبة (1) نصح لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بتهامة ، صفقتهم(2) معه ، لا يخفون عنه شيئا كان بها ، ومعبد يومئذ مشرك ، فقال : يا محمد ، أما والله لقد عز علينا ما أصابك ، ولوددنا أن الله عافاك فيهم ...*


________________
*(1)عيبة نصح رسول الله : أي موضع سره .
**(2) صفقتهم معه ، أي اتفاقهم معه. يقال: أصفقت مع فلان على الأمر : أي اجتمعت معه عليه وكان الأصل أن يقال : إصفاقهم معه، إلا أنه استعمل المصدر ثلاثيا.*
*ويروى: (ضلعهم معه) ومعناه: ميلهم.*

----------


## الأوراس

*جزاكم الله خيرا ، ونفع بكم*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *جزاكم الله خيرا ، ونفع بكم*


وجزاكم مثله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> فَقَالَ عُرْوَةُ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ: أَيْ مُحَمَّدُ أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ اسْتَأْصَلْتَ أَمْرَ قَوْمِكَ هَلْ سَمِعْتَ بِأَحَدٍ مِنْ الْعَرَبِ اجْتَاحَ أَهْلَهُ قَبْلَكَ؟ وَإِنْ تَكُنِ الْأُخْرَىٰ فَإِنِّي وَاللَّهِ لَأَرَىٰ وُجُوهًا، وَإِنِّي لَأَرَىٰ أَوْشَابًا مِنْ النَّاسِ خَلِيقًا أَنْ يَفِرُّوا وَيَدَعُوكَ، فَقَالَ لَهُ أبو بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقُ: امْصُصْ بِبَظْرِ اللَّاتِ([17]) أَنَحْنُ نَفِرُّ عَنْهُ وَنَدَعُهُ؟ فَقَالَ: مَنْ ذَا؟ قَالُوا: أبو بَكْرٍ، قَالَ: أَمَا وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لَوْلَا يَدٌ كَانَتْ لَكَ عِنْدِي لَمْ أَجْزِكَ بِهَا لَأَجَبْتُكَ،


*إحدى الطالبات اعترضت وقالت ما ينبغي أن يذكر في السيرة مثل هذا عن أبو بكر رضي الله عنه وإن ثبت ذلك عنه رضي الله عنه ،  علما أن هناك رافضية أعلنت تسننها من بين الحضور ولله الحمد ، ما هو الرد المختصر المناسب ؟*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *إحدى الطالبات اعترضت وقالت ما ينبغي أن يذكر في السيرة مثل هذا عن أبو بكر رضي الله عنه وإن ثبت ذلك عنه رضي الله عنه ،  علما أن هناك رافضية أعلنت تسننها من بين الحضور ولله الحمد ، ما هو الرد المختصر المناسب ؟*


تفصيل القول في حديث " أعضوه بهن أبيه " والرد على من قال إنه من الفحشالسؤال:
سألني ملحد : كيف يتكلم الرسول عليه السلام بالألفاظ البذيئة !! وهو نبي ، مثل : ( أعضوه بهن أبيه ) ، ويقر قول أبي بكر : " امصص بظر اللات " ، مع أنه عليه السلام : نهى عن التفحش ؟ . فما الجواب المفصل بارك الله فيكم ؟ 
الجواب:
الحمد لله
أولاً:
لا ينبغي للمسلم أن يلتفت لطعن الطاعنين بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقد زكَّاه ربُّه تعالى في خلُقه فقال ( وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ ) القلم/ 4 ، فإذا كانت هذه تزكية رب السموات والأرض له صلى الله عليه وسلم : فكل طعنٍ فيه لا قيمة له ، ولسنا نتبع نبيّاً لا نعرف دينه وخلُقه ، بل نحن على علم بأدق تفاصيل حياته ، وقد كانت منزلته عالية حتى قبل البعثة ، وشهد له الجاهليون بكمال خلقه ، ولم يجدوا مجالاً للطعن فيها ، والعجب هو عندما يأتي ملحد قد سبَّ رب العالمين أعظم السب فنفى وجوده ، يأتي ليطعن في أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ويتهمه بالفحش والبذاءة ، ويعمى عن كمال خلقه ، وينسى سيرته وهديه ، وما أحقه بقول القائل : 
وَهَبني قُلتُ هَذا الصُبحُ لَيلٌ أَيَعمى العالَمونَ عَنِ الضِياءِ
ثانياً:
قد كان نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أشد حياء من العذراء في خدرها ، ومع بعثه بأعظم رسالة للعالَمين ، وفيها أحكام لأدق تفاصيل الحياة ، إلا أنه في الأبواب التي لها تعلق بالعورة لا نراه إلا عفَّ اللسان ، يستعمل أرقى عبارة ، ويبتعد عن الفحش في الكلام ، ويوصل المقصود بما تحتويه لغة العرب الواسعة ، وذلك في أبواب متعددة ، مثل : قضاء الحاجة ، والاغتسال ، والنكاح ، وغير ذلك ، وقد تنوعت عباراته حتى إن الرجل ليستطيع التحدث بها أمام النساء ، ولعلَّنا نكتفي بمثال واحدٍ يؤكد ما سبق ذِكره ، وإلا فالأمثلة كثيرة جدّاً :
عَنْ عَائِشَةَ أَنَّ امْرَأَةً سَأَلَتْ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ غُسْلِهَا مِنْ الْمَحِيضِ ، فَأَمَرَهَا كَيْفَ تَغْتَسِلُ ، قَالَ : ( خُذِي فِرْصَةً مِنْ مَسْكٍ فَتَطَهَّرِي بِهَا ) ، قَالَتْ : كَيْفَ أَتَطَهَّرُ ؟ قَالَ : ( تَطَهَّرِي بِهَا ) قَالَتْ : كَيْفَ ؟ قَالَ : ( سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ تَطَهَّرِي ) ، فَاجْتَبَذْتُهَ  ا إِلَيَّ فَقُلْتُ : تَتَبَّعِي بِهَا أَثَرَ الدَّمِ .
رواه البخاري ( 308 ) ومسلم ( 332 ) .
ومعنى ( فِرصة من مِسك ) أي : قطعة صوف أو قطن عليها ذلك الطيب المعروف .
وفي رواية للبخاري ( 309 ) :
عَنْ عَائِشَةَ أَنَّ امْرَأَةً مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ قَالَتْ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : كَيْفَ أَغْتَسِلُ مِنْ الْمَحِيضِ ؟ قَالَ : ( خُذِي فِرْصَةً مُمَسَّكَةً فَتَوَضَّئِي ثَلَاثًا ) ثُمَّ إِنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ اسْتَحْيَا ، فَأَعْرَضَ بِوَجْهِهِ ، أَوْ قَالَ : ( تَوَضَّئِي بِهَا ) فَأَخَذْتُهَا فَجَذَبْتُهَا فَأَخْبَرْتُهَا بِمَا يُرِيدُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .
ثالثاً:
بخصوص الجواب عن الحديث المذكور في السؤال : فإننا ننبِّه على أمرين قبل ذِكر تفصيل الجواب :
الأول : أن هذا اللفظ الوارد في الحديث لم يستعمله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حياته ، وهو لم يكن لابتداء الكلام به ، بل هو عقوبة لقائله ، أي : أنه شُرع ردّاً على مرتكبٍ لمحرَّم وهو التعصب الجاهلي .
الثاني : أن ما يوجد في شرع الله تعالى من عقوبات وحدود إنما يراد منها عدم وقوع المعاصي والآثام التي تُفسد على الناس حياتهم ، فمن رأى قطع اليد عقوبةً شديدة فليعلم أنه بها يحفظ ماله من أهل السرقة ، ومن استبشع الرجم للزاني المحصن فليعلم أنه به يأمن من تعدِّي أهل الفجور على عرضه ، وهكذا بقية الحدود والعقوبات ، ومثله يقال في الحد من التعصب الجاهلي للقبيلة ، والآباء ، والأجداد ، فجاء تشريع هذه الجملة التي تقال لمن رفع راية العصبية الجاهلية ؛ لقطعها من الوجود ، ولكف الألسنة عن قولها ، وفي كل ذلك ينبغي النظر إلى ما تحققه تلك العقوبات والروادع من طهارة في الأقوال ، والأفعال ، والأخلاق ، وهذا هو المهم لمن كان عاقلاً ، يسعى لخلو المجتمعات من الشر وأهله .
رابعاً:
أما الجواب التفصيلي عن الحديث الوارد في السؤال : فنحن نذكر ألفاظ الحديث ، ثم نعقبها بشروح أهل العلم له .
عَنْ أُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ أَنَّ رَجُلًا اعْتَزَى بِعَزَاءِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فَأَعَضَّهُ وَلَمْ يُكَنِّهِ ، فَنَظَرَ الْقَوْمُ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لِلْقَوْمِ : إِنِّي قَدْ أَرَى الَّذِي فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ ؛ إِنِّي لَمْ أَسْتَطِعْ إِلَّا أَنْ أَقُولَ هَذَا ؛ إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَمَرَنَا : ( إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ مَنْ يَعْتَزِي بِعَزَاءِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فَأَعِضُّوهُ وَلَا تَكْنُوا ) .
رواه أحمد ( 35 / 157 ) وحسَّنه محققو المسند . 
عَنْ أُبَيٍّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَجُلًا اعْتَزَى ، فَأَعَضَّهُ أُبَيٌّ بِهَنِ أَبِيهِ ، فَقَالُوا : مَا كُنْتَ فَحَّاشًا ؟ قَالَ : إِنَّا أُمِرْنَا بِذَلِكَ .
رواه أحمد ( 35 / 142 ) وحسَّنه محققو المسند ، وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع . 
قال أبو جعفر الطحاوي – رحمه الله - :
ففي هذا الحديث أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيمن سُمِع يدعو بدعاء الجاهلية ما أمر به فيه . 
فقال قائل : كيف تقبلون هذا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنتم تروون عنه : ( الحياء من الإيمان ، والإيمان في الجنة ، والبذاء من الجفاء ، والجفاء من النار ) ؟ .
قال : ففي هذا الحديث أن البذاء في النار ، ومعنى البذاء في النار هو : أهل البذاء في النار ؛ لأن البذاء لا يقوم بنفسه ، وإنما المراد بذِكره من هو فيه .
فكان جوابنا في ذلك بتوفيق الله عز وجل وعونه :
أن " البذاء " المراد في هذا الحديث خلاف البذاء المراد في الحديث الأول ، وهو البذاء على مَن لا يستحق أن يُبذأ عليه ، فمن كان منه ذلك البذاء : فهو من أهل الوعيد الذي في الحديث المذكور ذلك البذاء فيه ، وأما المذكور في الحديث الأول : فإنما هو عقوبة لمن كانت منه دعوى الجاهلية ؛ لأنه يدعو برجل من أهل النار ، وهو كما كانوا يقولون : " يا لبكر ، يا لتميم ، يا لهمدان " ، فمن فمن دعا كذلك من هؤلاء الجاهلية الذين من أهل النار : كان مستحقّاً للعقوبة ، وجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عقوبته أن يقابل بما في الحديث الثاني ؛ ليكون ذلك استخفافاً به ، وبالذي دعا إليه ، ولينتهي الناس عن ذلك في المستأنف ، فلا يعودون إليه .
وقد روي هذا الحديث بغير هذا اللفظ ، فعن عُتيّ بن ضمرة قال : شهدتُه يوماً - يعني : أبي بن كعب ، وإذا رجل يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضّه بكذا أبيه ، ولم يكنه ، فكأن القوم استنكروا ذلك منه ، فقال : لا تلوموني فإن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لنا : ( من رأيتموه تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه ، ولا تكنوا ) .
ومعناه : معنى الحديث الذي قبله ؛ لأن معنى ( من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ) : إنما هو مِن عزاء نفسه إلى أهل الجاهلية ، أي : إضافتها إليهم .
" بيان مشكل الآثار " ( 8 / 51 – 54 ) باختصار وتهذيب .
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله - :
ولهذا قال من قال من العلماء إن هذا يدل على جواز التصريح باسم العورة للحاجة ، والمصلحة ، وليس من الفحش المنهي عنه، كما في حديث أبيّ بن كعب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( من سمعتموه يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه هن أبيه ولا تكنوا) رواه أحمد ، فسمع أبي بن كعب رجلاً يقول : يا فلان ، فقال : اعضض أير أبيك ، فقيل له في ذلك فقال : بهذا أمرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
" منهاج السنة النبوية " ( 8 / 408 ، 409 ) . 
وقال ابن القيم – رحمه الله – عند التعليق على حديث أبي داود : أن رجلاً عَطَسَ عند النبى صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقَالَ : السَّلامُ عَلَيْكُمْ ! فَقَالَ رسولُ الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( وَعَلَيْكَ السَّلامُ وعَلَى أُمِّكَ ) - :
ونظيرُ ذِكر الأُم هاهنا : ذكرُ " هَنِ " الأب لمن تعزَّى بعزاءِ الجاهلية ، فيقال له : اعضُضْ هَنَ أَبِيكَ ، وكَانَ ذِكرُ " هَنِ " الأب هاهنا أحسن تذكيراً لهذا المتكبِّرِ بدعوى الجاهلية بالعُضو الذى خَرَجَ منه ، وهو " هَنُ " أبيه ، فَلاَ يَنْبَغِى لَهُ أن يتعدَّى طَوْرَهُ ، كما أن ذِكرَ الأُم هاهنا أحسنُ تذكيراً له ، بأنه باقٍ على أُمِّيته ، والله أعلم بمراد رسوله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .
" زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد " ( 2 / 438 ) .
خامساً:
قد عمل كبار الصحابة بهذه الوصية ، ورأوا ذلك عقوبة وقعت على مستحقها ، ولم يروا ذلك مستقبحاً في شيء ؟! وقد سبق ذِكر قول أبي بن كعب راوي الحديث لها ، وقد قالها – أيضاً – أبو بكر الصدِّيق رضي الله عنه ، فقد قال عروة بن مسعود لما جاء مفاوضاً عن المشركين في " الحديبية " للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فَإِنِّى وَاللَّهِ لأَرَى وُجُوهًا ، وَإِنِّى لأَرَى أَوْشَابًا مِنَ النَّاسِ خَلِيقًا أَنْ يَفِرُّوا وَيَدَعُوكَ " ، فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ : " امْصُصْ بَظْرَ اللاَّتِ ، أَنَحْنُ نَفِرُّ عَنْهُ وَنَدَعُهُ " ، فَقَالَ : مَنْ ذَا ؟ قَالُوا : أَبُو بَكْرٍ .
رواه البخاري ( 2581 ) .
قال ابن حجر – رحمه الله - :
و " البَظْر " : بفتح الموحدة ، وسكون المعجمة : قطعة تبقى بعد الختان في فرج المرأة .
و" اللات " : اسم أحد الأصنام التي كانت قريش وثقيف يعبدونها ، وكانت عادة العرب الشتم بذلك ، لكن بلفظ الأم ، فأراد أبو بكر المبالغة في سب عروة بإقامة من كان يعبد مقام أمه ، وحمَله على ذلك ما أغضبه به من نسبة المسلمين إلى الفرار .
وفيه : جواز النطق بما يستبشع من الألفاظ لإرادة زجر من بدا منه ما يستحق به ذلك ، وقال ابن المنيِّر : في قول أبي بكر تخسيس للعدو ، وتكذيبهم ، وتعريض بإلزامهم من قولهم " إن اللات بنت الله ! " تعالى الله عن ذلك علوّاً كبيراً ، بأنها لو كانت بنتاً : لكان لها ما يكون للإناث .
" فتح الباري " ( 5 / 340 ) . 
وقال ابن القيم – رحمه الله - :
وفى قول الصِّدِّيق لعروة : " امصُصْ بَظْرَ اللاَّتِ " : دليلٌ على جواز التصريح باسم العَوْرة ، إذا كان فيه مصلحة تقتضيها تلك الحال ، كما أذن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يُصرَّح لمن ادَّعى دعوى الجاهلية بِهَنِ أبيه ، ويقال له : " اعضُضْ أيْرَ أبيك " ، ولا يُكْنَى له ، فلكل مقام مقال .
" زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد " ( 3 / 305 ) . 
والله أعلم
http://islamqa.info/ar/121823

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم*


وأنتم كذلك

----------


## عبد الرؤوف قرناب

بوركت

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بوركت


بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*هل هناك كتاب في السيرة يذكر ما اشتهر بين الناس من السيرة النبوية ولم يصح؟*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *هل هناك كتاب في السيرة يذكر ما اشتهر بين الناس من السيرة النبوية ولم يصح؟*


"ما شاع ولم يثبت في السيرة النبوية" للعوشن .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ويمكن تحميله من هنا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## أفقر الخلق إلى الله

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وجزاكم مثله.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بارك الله فيكم في كتابكم الأغصان الندية ذكرتم ص 110:
وفي السنة الثانية عشرة من البعثة : أسري يرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى، ثم عرج به إلى سدرة المنتهى...

متى نزلت سورة النجم؟ حيث قرأت أنها في السنة الخامسة من البعثة وقد قرأها عليه الصلاة والسلام كاملة وسجد الكفار معه عند آية السجدة؟!!  *

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفيكم بارك الله.
الذي عندي أنها قد تكون نزلت منجمة ولم تنزل مرة واحدة. والله أعلم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم مثله.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*هل ثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعطي رفيدة رضي الله عنها حصة مقاتل، حين شهدت خيبر مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأسهم لها سهم رجل، قيل ذكر ذلك أبو عمر عن الواقدي ؟ 
وماذا عن غزوة الخندق هل أسهم لها أيضا ؟*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أظن أن هذا لا يثبت؛ وذلك للأمور الآتية:
أولًا: أن هذا الأمر ليس مشهورًا في كتب السيرة.
ثانيًا: أن جميع من ترجموا لرفيدة الأسلمية؛ كابن حجر وابن عبد البر وابن الأثير، لم يذكروا هذا الأمر، ولو صح عندهم لكان أولى شيء يذكروه في ترجمتها؛ لأنه منقبة لها.
ثالثًا: الواقدي متروك.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

نفع الله بعلمكم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> نفع الله بعلمكم


آمين ، وأنتم كذلك.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

السلام عليكم 
طلب: رقم الهاتف للاستفسار عن بعض الإضافات في شأن كتاب الأغصان الندية؟؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> السلام عليكم 
> طلب: رقم الهاتف للاستفسار عن بعض الإضافات في شأن كتاب الأغصان الندية؟؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
00201007116002

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكم،، اتصل أبو علي عدة مرات ولم يتم الرد؟!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *تابع / مشاركة رقم 7 : 
> 
> ما يستفاد :
> 11- قوله : ( حتى جاءه الحق )... وسمي حقا لأنه وحي من الله تعالى .
> *


المشرف أبو يوسف محمد طه

قال ابن حجر رحمه الله:
قوله: ( حتى جاءه الحق)... سمي حقا لأنه وحي من الله تعالى. 

من القائل هل :
1) هي عائشة رضي الله عنها؟
2) أم هو قول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام حيث ذكرتم في الفوائد: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( حتى جاءه الحق)...؟
3) أم مدرج الزهري كما ذكرتم في كتابكم الأغصان الندية ص 56 : وبعض جمل الحديث من مدرج الزهري؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم، وجزاكم خيرًا، هو ليس من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ وهو من قول عائشة رضي الله عنها.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------

